# MLB: Opening Day 1.0



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

SOUZA


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I can't wait, this season is going to be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Little more than a month away. :mark:

Plz be good ChiSox.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I missed Beltre so much. Elvis too (yes i know he's not that great i don't care). Rougned please be great. I forget we have Choo and Fielder. BeBetter.

Healthy Derek Holland:mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Profar is :sodone though


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Sucks so hard about Profar. I hate it.

I'll be interesting to see what Gallo can do when called up. He's probably another Mark Reynolds type.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Little more than a month away. :mark:
> 
> Plz be good ChiSox.




Brah, World Series 2015 Champs already. The siggy proves it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THE GREATEST OP, ONE OP TO RULE THEM ALL! osey2 is THE LORD OF THE RINGS. 

:bum osey2 :bum osey2 

ence ence ence 

:lincecum3 :lincecum4

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:EDWIN :EDWIN2 :EDWIN4 :EDWIN5 :EDWIN6 :EDWIN7 :EDWIN8 :EDWIN9 :EDWIN10 :EDWIN12

Our line up :banderas

Our bullpen :Wat?

Please trade DIONER for bullpen help AA.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BRING ON THE BIG FUCK


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jace Peterson has been compared to Prado at the plate. I can live with that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Deso, sig bet on who has more wins at the ASG, Fish or Giants


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Mad Bum making Lord Brady proud


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










Between 285-300. AVR, 30+ HR's, 80+ RBI's. That's what I want out of you Votto.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> Deso, sig bet on who has more wins at the ASG, Fish or Giants


lol, I'm too pessimistic to bet on my team to do well. _Especially_ in an odd year. :cry



D'oh! said:


> Between 285-300. AVR, 30+ HR's, 80+ RBI's. That's what I want out of you Votto.


All the cool kids know that Votto's OBP is the stat that matters. .400 or higher, Joey! .400 or higher or the season is a bust. 



Meanwhile... *Dub* is sitting in the corner crying while *MrMister* does a :ti impression...

http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2...lton-meets-with-mlb-about-disciplinary-issue/



> Josh Hamilton is already facing a 2-3 month recovery timetable following shoulder surgery and now Mike DiGiovanna of the Los Angeles Times reports that the Angels outfielder “is meeting with Major League Baseball officials Wednesday about a disciplinary issue and the team is bracing for possible penalties.”
> 
> General manager Jerry Dipoto would only confirm that Hamilton is in New York meeting with MLB officials, declining to offer any further details.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He fell incredibly hard and incredibly fast.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> He fell incredibly hard and incredibly fast.




That usually happens when you're drunk.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:bum reporting to Spring Training a few days back...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> :bum reporting to Spring Training a few days back...




I didn't know Daniel Bryan played baseball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That is incredible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm trying my best to be optimistic for The Giants. I dont know any good luck charms or positive magic that I might employ for them to actually win in an odd numbered year. The last time the club won in an odd numbered year was in 1933. Being a glass half full guy, at least until the first major losing streak, It's been 92 years of odd numbered misery and they are way overdue to end their skein and bring the 4th Series in six years to The City. :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I will remain optimistic, Richards is looking good in his recovery and the bullpen is still going to be solid. BASEBALL :trout osey2 :holland :mark:


no holland smiley :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

At least cocaine involved with Hamilton. So we're talking severe relapse here for him, which is what I assumed. I guess all relapses are severe for addicts.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Where was it reported that its at least cocaine? I just a report that says no one knows yet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

https://twitter.com/JonHeymanCBS/status/570749490535276544

Got this via rotoworld.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Truly a sad state of affairs for Josh Hamilton. To see him relapse like this is disheartening to say the least. No matter what one thinks of him as a baseball player I sincerely hope he can sort this terrible matter out in the time he's forcibly removed from the game by the league.


Meanwhile, Dave Cameron has written an expert article on the Yoan Moncada signing in Boston, and reflects upon how, with arbitration salaries yet to be determined for Moncada once he breaks into the Majors, how the totality of what the Red Sox are paying the 19-year-old Cuban prospect, over the course of the next eight or so years, is actually more around $116 million than the $31.5 million (which is doubled due to the league's 100% penalty to $62 million)... Cameron brings up the concept of Net Present Value, something which I considered when the Nationals signed Max Scherzer for his contract with half of the money going out to him being deferred (and indeed Cameron argues that the Moncada signing by Boston is almost the reversal of the Nats' signing of Scherzer since one is in true value more than what it appears and the other is considerably less in true value compared to how it appears)... Fascinating article, I recommend it... 

http://www.foxsports.com/mlb/just-a...se-abreu-rusney-castillo-yasmany-tomas-022515


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Callaspo claimed to have hired a personal trainer and be in the best shape of his life and reported way out of shape according to Mark Bowman. Hopefully this opens the door for some of our young guys at second base even though I think Peraza may be at least a half a year away from being MLB ready.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

From worst to first to worst to first plz, Red Sox. 

As a non-'murican I'm also very excited that i'll be watching my first ever live game of baseball this summer


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Zayniac said:


> Callaspo claimed to have hired a personal trainer and be in the best shape of his life and reported way out of shape according to Mark Bowman. Hopefully this opens the door for some of our young guys at second base even though I think Peraza may be at least a half a year away from being MLB ready.


I am not sure how I could process the Braves' offseason were I a fan of theirs. They trade Jason Heyward and probably took a bath on that trade (time will tell, I suppose, but *Mr* and I discussed the "red flags" in the last MLB thread, may it rest in peace); trade Justin Upton and at least that trade looks okay if slightly unremarkable, but all right. The Evan Gattis trade was all right, probably. So they're obviously trying to cut payroll and rebuild but they take on Markakis for 4 years and $44 million when he's roughly the same player Nori Aoki is (maybe worse), who signed with the Giants later on in the offseason for a comparative pittance. And the Callaspo acquisition... lol. I'm sorry but the Braves, I dunno. At least they have Julio Teheran and Freddie Freeman. They should definitely shop Kimbrel at the deadline, particularly if he's having a good season, though.



Alcoholic said:


> From worst to first to worst to first plz, Red Sox.
> 
> As a non-'murican I'm also very excited that i'll be watching my first ever live game of baseball this summer


Where are you seeing a ballgame, *Alcoholic*? Fenway? *Soup* can tell you all about the hot dogs!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Also, osey2 is officially The Face of MLB. :cheer :mark:

Deserved, imo.

:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> I am not sure how I could process the Braves' offseason were I a fan of theirs. They trade Jason Heyward and probably took a bath on that trade (time will tell, I suppose, but *Mr* and I discussed the "red flags" in the last MLB thread, may it rest in peace); trade Justin Upton and at least that trade looks okay if slightly unremarkable, but all right. The Evan Gattis trade was all right, probably. So they're obviously trying to cut payroll and rebuild but they take on Markakis for 4 years and $44 million when he's roughly the same player Nori Aoki is (maybe worse), who signed with the Giants later on in the offseason for a comparative pittance. And the Callaspo acquisition... lol. I'm sorry but the Braves, I dunno. At least they have Julio Teheran and Freddie Freeman. They should definitely shop Kimbrel at the deadline, particularly if he's having a good season, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing a ballgame, *Alcoholic*? Fenway? *Soup* can tell you all about the hot dogs!


To be decided. I'll be making a roundtrip in the east and I have the option of either going to Fenway and watch them against the Astros, or alternatively at Toronto.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fascinating. Well, Fenway is an historic jewel of the game, now 103 years old. So there is that to consider... Perhaps *JM* can advise you on the hot dogs at "Rogers Centre." Fenway was fun when I saw a game there, though the old-timey aspect of the venue might become less appealing were I constantly attending games there rather than seeing only one game. Many enthusiastic Red Sox fans, however.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Giants, Cards, Nats, and Braves in the NL with the Nats winning it

Angels, Tigers, Yankees, and Royals with the Tigers winning it


Tigers over Nats in the series you heard it from me first


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Tigers and Nats will never face each other in the World Series. It's been the "likeliest matchup" for probably three years running now (four if we include 2015 which I wouldn't since the Tigers may be entering a modest decline) which means it will never happen. 

I'm jesting but there's a kernel of truth there. Obviously occasionally the two raw "best" teams from the respective leagues actually face one another in the World Series--2013's showdown between St. Louis and Boston providing a recent instance--but with all of the randomness and weirdness of small sample sized-postseason baseball you can see Mike Trout go 0-12 or whatever over three games while one of the best lineups in the game gets shutdown and that regular season pushing 100 wins means next to nothing outside of a division title. 

And aside from *MrMister*'s eerie prognostication skills in keeping the MLB thread titled "ROYALS GIANTS" through all of October once those two teams won their respective wildcard games, it truly is the more modest offenses (though the Giants' lineup has been chronically underrated due to park factors over the last threeish seasons) with more well-rounded teams, defensively and offensively and of course having a quality bullpen is nearly quintessential in postseason play. The Tigers, for all of their great attributes during this run of contention, have, particularly over their past three postseason bids, featured a woeful bullpen and it has played an enormous role in leading to their downfall. 



Also, I just can't see how anyone can look at the two rosters between the Dodgers and Giants and predict that the Giants will be winning the NL West in 2015. I suppose stranger things have happened--in fact I'm sure they have--but it seems terribly unlikely to me. (Especially in an odd year. :side


Also, I think you're missing a wildcard team from each league. 


Didn't mean to rain on your predictions, *jtbest*. I love reading predictions and I loved reading yours. 


At this moment I'm going to predict


*Dodgers, Cardinals, Nationals... and Marlins at Pirates in the NL wildcard*; Giants will be in this hunt, though, unless the whole team gets broken again ala 2011 and 2013 which as we all know, is going to happen :side: ...It'll be funny to listen to the Pirates fans chant "JO-SE" at Fernandez in the WC game, making PNC Park the "NL wildcard playground of choice"... Reds might have the most pure variance in the NL this year; their season could easily break, hugely, one way or the other depending on health and production (which is true for everyone to a huge degree, of course, but the Reds seem to be the single best NL example of this). Mets should also make a decent push. I don't believe in the Padres. :side: 


*Angels, Royals, Orioles... and Rays at Tigers in the AL wildcard*; AL East remains fairly mysterious. I'm actually predicting that the Red Sox, after three "boom or bust" cycle seasons, have a middling, wildcard-pushing season of contention due in large part to a pitching staff that isn't going to set the world on fire. That team will score a lot of runs but, eh. The Rays should bounce back solidly from an unfortunate 2014 campaign but I'm not sure how pronounced the likely bounce-back to be. Tigers and Royals will probably be vying for the division throughout much of the season. By pythag the Royals weren't as hot as their record indicated and now they have no James Shields so while I'm going out on the limb, a bit, with them winning the division, but they might be the single best team in baseball at "avoiding the awful" and having a deep team of solid if largely individually unspectacular players. After looking at certain elements of the White Sox I'm thinking Quintana's HR/FB rate regresses, particularly pitching in that ballpark, and allowing for some regression from other plays of note including Abreu I'm thinking the White Sox are more of an 81-84 win team in 2015 but, again, they are another team where if everything breaks right they could certainly make an Orioles-in-2014 style run. Speaking of the Orioles I don't even feel too strongly about them claiming the AL East division title, and the Rays are possibly the better-looking all-around team but it's close enough that I'm going with the Orioles to repeat in the East.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Fascinating. Well, Fenway is an historic jewel of the game, now 103 years old. So there is that to consider... Perhaps *JM* can advise you on the hot dogs at "Rogers Centre." Fenway was fun when I saw a game there, though the old-timey aspect of the venue might become less appealing were I constantly attending games there rather than seeing only one game. Many enthusiastic Red Sox fans, however.


Well seeing as how the Red Sox are my favorite team, I guess it'd be a no-brainer to watch them play at Fenway. But coincidentally they're also playing at Toronto when I'm there, so it still up in the air somewhat.

Do you know if tickets at Fenway sell out easily/quickly ?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Red Sox, Tigers, Mariners, A's, Angels
Red Sox vs Mariners ALCS
Nats, Cardinals, Dodgers, Marlins, Giants
Marlins vs Dodgers NLCS
Marlins vs Mariners WS

JOSE VS KING FELIX 3 TIMES IN A 7 GAME CLASSIC

Fish remain undefeated(series wise) all-time in postseason play :drose


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Alcoholic said:


> Well seeing as how the Red Sox are my favorite team, I guess it'd be a no-brainer to watch them play at Fenway. But coincidentally they're also playing at Toronto when I'm there, so it still up in the air somewhat.
> 
> Do you know if tickets at Fenway sell out easily/quickly ?


Going to game in Fenway and going to a game at the Rogers Centre is like apples and oranges. If you want that All-American classic ballpark feel I would definitely go to Fenway. Rogers Centre although getting up their in age is much more modern and is much more like a stadium than your standard ball park. Perhaps going to BOTH will show you the extreme differences .


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Mariners vs Nationals in World Series.

MARINERS. LLOYD MCCLENDON. BLACK POWER :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So, if they were reduce the games in the season, I say make it noticeable and place a further emphasis on divisional play.

-Scrap inter-league play
-Add 2 more divisional games, everyone plays everyone else in their division 20 times, with sets a of 3, 3, 4, home and away
-Everyone plays a 3 game series home and away with every other team in their league
-Move up the playoffs a week
-Add 2 additional days off per month
-everyone in a division faces the same schedule


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> So, if they were reduce the games in the season, I say make it noticeable and place a further emphasis on divisional play.
> 
> -Scrap inter-league play
> -Add 2 more divisional games, everyone plays everyone else in their division 20 times, with sets a of 3, 3, 4, home and away
> ...


Well they can't really scrap interleague and follow your schedule requirements until they add 2 more teams.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Going to game in Fenway and going to a game at the Rogers Centre is like apples and oranges. If you want that All-American classic ballpark feel I would definitely go to Fenway. Rogers Centre although getting up their in age is much more modern and is much more like a stadium than your standard ball park. Perhaps going to BOTH will show you the extreme differences .


In an ideal world I'd go to both, indeed. But I'm afraid that won't bode well with the missus you see :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox Vs Cubs World Series, White Sox sweep scoring an average of 10 runs a game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Alcoholic said:


> Well seeing as how the Red Sox are my favorite team, I guess it'd be a no-brainer to watch them play at Fenway. But coincidentally they're also playing at Toronto when I'm there, so it still up in the air somewhat.
> 
> Do you know if tickets at Fenway sell out easily/quickly ?


Considering the point you bring up above to *JM*--Hello *JM*--I would probably advise attending a game at Fenway. As for how quickly Fenway sells out, I imagine much of that has to do with the opposing team, night of the week, etceteras. And then even if a ballgame is technically sold out you are usually able to find tickets through secondary markets, though I understand wanting to nail down tickets in advance in any event.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Here are my final predictions I suppose. We should put all of these in the OP and see who gets the most right :mark:

AL East
1. Blue Jays
2. Red Sox*
3. Rays
4. Orioles
5. Yankees

AL Central
1. Tigers
2. White Sox
3. Indians
4. Royals
5. Twins

AL West
1. Angels
2. Mariners *
3. Rangers
4. A's
5. Astros

NL East
1. Nationals
2. Marlins
3. Mets
4. Braves
5. Phillies

NL Central
1. Pirates 
2. Cardinals *
3. Cubs
4. Brewers
5. Reds

NL West
1. Dodgers
2. Giants *
3. Padres
4. Diamondbacks
5. Rockies

AL Wildcard: Mariners over Sox
AL Division: Mariners over Angels, Tigers over Jays
ALCS: Mariners over Tigers

NL Wildcard: Cardinals over Giants, *FUCK YOU DROW*
NL Division: Nationals over Cardinals, Dodgers over Pirates
NLCS: Nationals over Dodgers

World Series: Nationals over Mariners


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lol

Hey, I got the NL _perfectly_ right last year as I never fail to remind everyone who will listen. :side:

And as *GitRekt* will substantiate, I actually predicted the Pirates winning the NL Central and the Cardinals and Giants meeting in the NL WC game for 2015 a few weeks back on his page, lol. So I can totally see that happening and it would be hilarious to see the Cards and Giants face each other yet again in the postseason, only this time at the earliest possible moment rather than the latest possible.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: SPRING TRAINING (GIANTS)*

Who in the world do the Mariners have besides Felix, Cruz, and Cano that you all have them going to the World Series?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM's Daddy said:


> Who in the world do the Mariners have besides Felix, Cruz, and Cano that you all have them going to the World Series?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Other notables include Kyle Seager, Austin Jackson, KUMA, and a fairly solid bullpen.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: SPRING TRAINING (GIANTS)*



JM said:


> Other notables include Kyle Seager, Austin Jackson, KUMA, and a fairly solid bullpen.






:ti lol ok. Angels and Texas say hi.

Also, Washington might win their division by the all star break.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: SPRING TRAINING (GIANTS)*

Delete this please, double post.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM's Daddy said:


> :ti lol ok. Angels and Texas say hi.
> 
> Also, Washington might win their division by the all star break.
> 
> ...


Angels and Texas have their fair share of holes.

I'd always be watching out for those A's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm not seeing the M's thing either. This is why they'll go to the World Series since I've been HYPING them for a few seasons now:side:

M's also signed Nelson Cruz. James Paxton can be good if healthy. Taijuan Walker is supposed to be good as well but I think he's also been hurt.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Solid rotation, solid lineup, solid bullpen. BONAFIDE ACE. Reminds me of the Giants in a lot of ways..


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



TomahawkJock said:


> Solid rotation, solid lineup, solid bullpen. BONAFIDE ACE. Reminds me of the Giants in a lot of ways..





One difference, the Giants actually win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

And Montero somehow has a six-pack now 8 months after throwing an ice cream sandwhich at a scout who called him fat :lol:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

What ever happened to top prospect catcher Jesus Montero?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

NOBODY FUCKS WITH THE JESUS


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

God... the Rays look so weak this year; looks like it's going to be another bad year. Especially now that Joe is gone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> NOBODY FUCKS WITH THE JESUS



Hmm 

Plz respawn better


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I guess you haven't seen The Big Lebowski.

My post was a respawn to Stacks actually. I think we posted at the same time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I have, it didn't answer my question though lulz.

I guess you weren't talking to me though so I digress.

I guess I will just do a GOOGLE SEARCH.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Catcher is Mike Zunino last I saw. So whatever Jesus is doing with the M's, I don't think it's catching.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

https://twitter.com/GregJohnsMLB/status/568861076604854272/photo/1


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> https://twitter.com/GregJohnsMLB/status/568861076604854272/photo/1


Doesn't even look like the same guy that was throwing ice cream sandwiches better than baseballs, so congrats to him. Now if he can play at Major League level, even if only a bench player, he will have at least a little value.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Montero about to hit 50 bombs this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hopefully with Melvin Upton on the DL to start the year whoever fills in at CF will play so well that they will be hard to bench for him when he gets back healthy enough to play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Sale broke his foot. Out 3 weeks supposedly. Seems like a very short time to miss, but perhaps it's a minor fracture.

Also Juan Pierre retired. Not a Hall of Famer of course, but he was pretty good for what he was.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Well they can't really scrap interleague and follow your schedule requirements until they add 2 more teams.


Okay, we add teams in OKC and Charlotte

-split the leagues in to 4 divisions of 4 teams
-play each team in your division 24 times, rest of your league 6 times, 144 games total
-adopt the NFL playoff schedule, only the wild card games are 1 game
- give the league a week off twice a year in addition to the ASG


AL:
East: Sox, Yankees, Jays, Orioles
Central: Tigers, Sox, Indians, Royals
South: Rangers, Astros, Rays, OKC
West: M's, A's, Twins, Angels

NL:
South: Marlins, Charlotte, Braves, Nationals
East: Mets, Phillies, Pirates, Reds
Central: Cubs, Brewers, Rockies, Cardinals
West: Giants, Dodgers, D'backs, Padres

I'd like to move TB to the NL South and have Charlotte in the AL Central with KC in the South really, but this seems about best fit


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Why not have the Twins in the Central and the Royals in the West?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

All these injuries to Chicago sports stars lately. Kane, then Rose, and now Sale. :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Congrats to Pierre on a pretty dang good career.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Sale broke his foot. Out 3 weeks supposedly. Seems like a very short time to miss, but perhaps it's a minor fracture.
> 
> Also Juan Pierre retired. Not a Hall of Famer of course, but he was pretty good for what he was.




This is bullshit, but at least we still :ABREU :ABREUDAGOD :abreu


Where the hell are my Abreu GIF's @JM


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's not RIP though. If your ACE is going to get hurt, have it be something like this. Even if he misses the first week or so, it's not a big deal. He'll heal and be good to go.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> He's not RIP though. If your ACE is going to get hurt, have it be something like this. Even if he misses the first week or so, it's not a big deal. He'll heal and be good to go.




The former Cub is now probably going to be the opening day starter for the White Sox, not sure how I feel about this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

SAY HIS NAME

:heisenberg.jpeg


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I just came across some very neat stuff. Old programs my grandfather had. he was from Brooklyn, NY. 

there is a world Series program from the 62 series between the Yankees and giants. A 72 mets program for the season that has a lot of there 69 series stuff. a 1968 yankees program and a 1951 new york giants program that you would enjoy deso. This stuff a really cool. I love my miami teams but my roots are driven in New York sports. Mainly yankees and giants(football). There's a 57 yankees World Series champs program. Mickey fucking mantle is on the cover. I just wish there was some football giants stuff. Other than no that there's just an islanders recap for their seasons up to 76.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:mark: :mark: :mark: *Joel*. The '51 GIANTS! ROBBY THOMPSON! :mark: ROOKIE OF THE YEAR WILLIE MAYS! :mark: The '62 GIANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Sounds awesome. Would love to see those programs. (Y)


Sad news for baseball and White Sox fans, Minnie Minosa died of a torn pulmonary artery this weekend. Legendary player, often referred to as "Mr. White Sox."


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Minnie. :cry RIP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

RIP Minnie


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

R.I.P. Minnie. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Brandon Crawford weakly flying out to right field in the bottom of the 4th inning in Game 4 of the World Series might have won the Giants the World Series. 


I take you, the audience—er, the jury—back… Back to the bottom of the 4th inning of Game 4 of the World Series. Giants were down in the Series 2-1, and they were down in the game 4-2.

Brandon Belt comes up to lead off, and goes from an 0-2 count to a 3-2 count. He would then strike out. A classic lol Belt at-bat.

Juan Perez, playing left field against left-handed starting pitcher Jason Vargas, gets a base hit. Brandon Crawford follows him.

Meanwhile, Tim Lincecum gets up and starts getting loose. Why? Because if Crawford reaches base, and not at the expense of a fielder’s choice which would erase lead runner Perez, Bochy—who gambled quite terribly I would say in holding off on bringing in Yusmeiro Petit for fear of a pitcher leading off the bottom of the 3rd (at least he did go to Machi, probably one or two batters too late but whatever, so he wouldn’t have to go to Petit yet)—was planning on having a PH go up in Petit’s place with runners on and only one out.

Lincecum would have been the next man up, as it were, from the bullpen.

Incidentally, Crawford, again, did fly out, so that plan was canceled, Lincecum sat back down, and Petit got his AB with Perez at first base and two outs. Aaaand, of course, Petit got a base hit. Because baseball and because lol. Then Blanco made an inning-ending out anyway.

Recall the top of the 5th inning: Eric Hosmer comes up and hits a booming lead off double off the returning Petit. Petit, however, easily pitches out of the mini-jam, as it were, retiring Moustakas, Infante (K) and Perez.

What happens if Crawford just hits a simple base hit to right field rather than flying out? What happens if/when Petit is pulled for Lincecum as a consequence of that? Is the top of the 5th inning a completely different animal? How long does Lincecum survive? Recall that much of the trouble with the Giants’ bullpen in the postseason was getting to the back end of Affeldt/Lopez/Romo/Casilla, who as a group remained almost impervious to anything, but the guys ahead of them were a leaky ship. And with every SP being, uh, ridiculously shaky outside of Bumgarner… That was a tough combo to work with.

Yeah, this is the kind of stuff I think about in early March, I guess… Get back soon real baseball…


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Marlins HYPE train


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



el dandy said:


> Marlins HYPE train















Found the train.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Joke now, but MARLINS are gonna be the #2 in the NL East and could be in the mix for a wild card.

Even with Jose not being back until summer, they have a chance to make a playoff run.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



el dandy said:


> Joke now, but MARLINS are gonna be the #2 in the NL East and could be in the mix for a wild card.
> 
> Even with Jose not being back until summer, they have a chance to make a playoff run.





Must feel real proud about finishing 2nd in the worst division in baseball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

They need Fernandez to be a contender, but yeah I like the Marlins a ton going forward.

Is Gordon hitting leadoff?

Gordon
Yelich
Stanton
Ozuna
Morse
Prado
Salty
Hechavarria

Hitters 1-6...not bad at all. Salty is ok with the bat as far as catchers go too.

@JM's Daddy: Just because ATL and PHI are slightly better than AAA doesn't mean Miami doesn't have good players.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM's Daddy said:


> Must feel real proud about finishing 2nd in the worst division in baseball.


Absolutely. A lot of easy wins to be had.

It beats being on a treadmill like the Blue Jays who have had to hang their hats for 20 years on "yeah we're the 4th best team in the division, but it's the toughest division in baseball!"

Yelich + Stanton = BUYS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> They need Fernandez to be a contender, but yeah I like the Marlins a ton going forward.
> 
> Is Gordon hitting leadoff?
> 
> ...




Miami has good players, but half of their wins are going to be from ATL and PHI. I just don't think Miami is a playoff team yet. Probably next year, this year, no.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm not sure about playoffs this year, but I won't be shocked if they do make a run at it. Once in, anything can happen. /cliche


Oh my god I just saw the Red Sox starting pitcher rotation.

Clay Buccholz
Rick Porcello
Joe Kelly
Wade Miley
Justin Masterson

That is so bad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lol

The Red Sox are probably going to have quite a few 7-8 games this year between the projected punch of their lineup and the forecasted fragility of their starting rotation.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Marlins are at least an 85 win team.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Agreed, I like what the Marlins have done and their pitching in particular.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I'm not sure about playoffs this year, but I won't be shocked if they do make a run at it. Once in, anything can happen. /cliche
> 
> 
> Oh my god I just saw the Red Sox starting pitcher rotation.
> ...


:mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Peraza is off to a rough start.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hunter MVPence has a broken forearm from a HBP today. Will miss 6-8 weeks.   

Damn it, baseball gods, the price we must pay for the even years in the odd ones seems to grow with each championship. Bochy's heart, Flannery retiring, Pablo abandoning us, now _this_? What's next, I wonder? Nay, not wonder... _dread_... :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jace Peterson is off to a good start. Hopefully he wins the 2B job for the Braves.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That's some hard luck.

Can't imagine the plight Giants fans have to deal with.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The #oddyearbullshit struggle is real.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Headed to see The Triplets once more in about an hour and a half! :mark:










The victory lap continues tonight! :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jason Heyward be good. He be really good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jenkins made his Braves debut today and worked two innings but only had one K.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So it appears Yu Darvish is nearly a lock for Tommy John surgery. 

Sorry, *Mr*. 

*JM* trades for Yu and loses him for a season, probably, but at least he still has Matt Harvey who's returning from the procedure quite well thus far...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> So it appears Yu Darvish is nearly a lock for Tommy John surgery.
> 
> Sorry, *Mr*.
> 
> *JM* trades for Yu and loses him for a season, probably, but at least he still has Matt Harvey who's returning from the procedure quite well thus far...


I pretty much predicted this so I really should have known better than to trade for him lulz. 

28 and throwing how he does, it's quite a feat to have gone this long without needing the ol' Tom Johnny Tickle. 

Losing pitchers to TJ is pretty much routine for my at this point given the amount of years I've played fantasy baseball. Add him to the IR (when he gets added to the DL, god damn it for MLB making this such a production!) and pick someone else up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I thought maybe Yu would be different given he didn't grow up in a little league environment.

I wonder how we've gone from pitching 40 CG's as being no problem injury wise to every pitcher blowing it out at least once when they are young.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shelby Miller got rocked in his Braves debut.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So... Cliff Lee might have to retire. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/mlb/2015/03/09/cliff-lee-career-ending-elbow-injury/24648865/

Damn. Have to admit, I was just watching Game 5 of the 2010 World Series again a few nights ago, one of the best 3-1 pitching duels you'll ever see between Lincecum and Lee. 

Sad. Hope it doesn't have to end this way but even if it does Lee has already had a tremendous career.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves may sign a 31 year old Cuban. He'd probably become our best player immediately.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Stroman out for year with torn ACL.

I'm sorry JM.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It looks like Olivera could be headed to the Padres.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

lol the Rangers are actually going to get a third opinion from...wait for it...

Dr. James Andrews

When has this guy ever said...nah, the UCL can heal on its own. 

We all already knew Tommy John surgery was inevitable. I guess the only good thing here is that Texas can time the surgery however they want. The worst part is that the Daniels plan was to continue to contend in the twilight of Choo, Fielder, and Beltre. That window is pretty much closed now. Beltre is probably the only guy that can continue to be close to elite, but he's closer to 40 now than 30. So this plan has catastrophically failed. I'm ok with seeing how Daniels can get out of it, but if he can't, it's time to move on.

So I'm watching the Rangers to see Beltre continue to amass Hall of Fame STATS. Also Derek Holland:mark: Elvis + Odor :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Olivera just needs to sign already or he is going to miss some game time.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Looking forward to Wacha this year


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

All right, it's that time in Spring Training in which we randomly unveil two great Barry Lamar Bonds Facts:



> Craig Biggio drove in 1,175 runs in his 20 year career. Barry Bonds’ home runs alone drove in 1,174 runs


and



> 2001-2004 fWAR (FanGraphs’ version of WAR):
> 
> Barry Bonds: 46.6 fWAR
> New York Mets: 46.6 fWAR
> ...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Going down to Minnesota in August and was hoping to get 2 Twins games in, but just realized the Thursday game is a matinee so won't get into the city in time. That sucks.

Target Field is a gorgeous ballpark. The Twins? Not so much.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Twins got some good prospects arriving soonish in Buxton and Sano though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A shame that 2014 was fundamentally a lost season for Buxton and Sano. Combined for 31 games in the minors, I believe, due to major injuries. Oswaldo Arcia is an intriguing name for left field at this point in time for them, however. Alex Meyer could break camp with the team, I suppose. 



*DROW's Offseason Grades for All 30 Teams:*

*Athletics: C-* overall solid but the Donaldson trade remains a head-scratcher 

*Angels: B* pretty close to zilch in the way of meaningful activity outside of acquiring HEANEY for Kendrick (damn it Bums).

*Mariners: C+* probably a little bit better than they were but at what cost? I'd so much rather be Baltimore than Seattle vis-à-vis Nelson Cruz, ha

*Astros: B+* the Dexter Fowler trade was one of those excellent deals for both teams; improved the bullpen significantly on paper, made a few cool moves elsewhere

*Rangers: C-* whatever...

*Tigers: D+* they probably needed to keep VICTOR for lineup stability's sake but it's a potentially somewhat ugly contract for a team with several... can't see the case for how they've become better from this offseason

*Royals: D-* losing Shields? not even mad; it's the overpriced pickups of Kendrys Morales, Alex Rios and maybe even Chris Young, though I don't recall the details of the latter deal that makes me just shake my head... Ventura could catapult toward being an ace to the point where the Royals don't even miss Shields, but 

*White Sox: A-* not much to complain about here, though the bullpen could probably still use even more help; otherwise, this winter represented a massive step in the right direction for the South-Siders

*Indians: C-* weird team as currently constructed--the rotation has breakout potential up and down headed by Kluber, but the lineup has some significant problems and the defense is iffy in many spots on the field... they're another AL Central enigma

*Twins: D* oh yay Torii Hunter is back and he hates homosexuals cool

*Orioles: C* holding steady, looking solid if perhaps unspectacular... counting on returns to form, so to speak, from several contributors... the J.J. Hardy extension was interesting if perhaps unnecessary 

*Rays: B+* excellent in terms of staying competitive while shedding payroll and (at least tentatively) replenishing a depleted farm system... their offseason kind of began early with the Price trade; their list of demands for Zobrist made the A's and, honestly, only the A's the right fit

*Yankees: B+* what is this? prudence? frugality? holding on to draft picks? I don't even... I liked this offseason from the Yankees. They're banking on old man A-Rod and a full season of Chase Headley in that ballpark coming up big for the lineup (as well as a bounce-back season from McCann)... as well as health from Tanaka... sometimes the ol' "damn it, last year should have worked!" strategy pays off... just ask the 2014 Giants...

*Red Sox: B* the lineup, if healthy, should mash but losing Lester and gaining Porcello for the rotation points toward a probable imbalance... also a bunch of guys in the lineup are continual health concerns... this could work, or this could blow up in their faces... a trade for Cole Hamels would bump this grade up considerably, however... I ended up giving them a B due to the Moncada signing even if it should not have any bearing on the 2015 season at all.

*Blue Jays: B-* their offseason started off so torridly and the Donaldson "get" could be huge but their pitching situation is potentially dire... their lineup is probably stronger 1-5 than the Red Sox in terms of health/age/performance at this moment in time but they seem to be over-relying on that part of the team... they do have a couple of big pitching prospects on the horizon and Russell Martin, aside from his offensive contributions, could be a difference-maker, to some degree, with the staff...

SENIOR CIRCUIT BITCHES

*GIANTS: B-* I would like to complain more but even in spite of losing Pablo, and chasing Lester, and chasing Shields and trying to trade for Ben Zobrist... and ending up with Nori Aoki... this was a case of trying to do everything right and just getting "snake eyes" results most of the time... can't blame the FO there... besides the odd years don't matter

*Devil's Team: A* do you think this makes me happy? do you? guess again... the Dodgers under the brilliant guiding hands of Andrew Friedman and Farhan Zahidi are a new unmerciful monster altogether... not just with all the money now they have achieved self-awareness like SkyNet... terrifying... three-headed prospect beast of elite talents coming soon, first with Joc Pederson and soon the other two dragons... getting shitty contracts off the books, making smart deals for short-term veteran stopgaps... ugh, just read this and weep for the future of mankind and repent: http://www.gammonsdaily.com/peter-gammons-my-2015-off-season-winner/#disqus_thread

*Padres: B+* all right, I have to admit, their pitching staff remains pretty damned good as a whole, especially in the NL West, and the lineup should be better... defensive question marks remain but the Padres could definitely make some noise this season... overall their best offseason in ages.

*Diamondbacks: B-* considering how awful things are there this has been a rather successful offseason... not much more they could figure on pulling off this winter...

*Rockies: LOL*

*Cardinals: B-* the crown jewel of their offseason being the Jason Heyward trade... Heyward is one of the more underrated players in the game, posting a 117 lifetime wRC+ and viewed almost universally as one of the best defensive specimens the game has to offer... they now reap the benefits of the Lackey deal and all of its weirdness... they've had a good offseason and their rotation looks solid if it remains healthy (no kidding)

*Pirates: C-* losing Martin hurts. Suddenly a major defensive and offensive hole appears. minor leagues remain vibrant. Not a great offseason, though, on the whole. Sorry Kang.

*Brewers: C* lame. 

*Cubs: B+* these sons o'... ever since 1908, never trust a Cub. Anyway the Lester signing/Fowler trade duo is huge and they are set up nicely with their legion of elite prospects. 

*Reds: B+* remember ownership put the GM on the hook for having to cut almost 20% of the payroll... he did so. The Marlon Byrd trade could help, and at least it's not a long-term deal. Weakening the rotation unmistakably hurts Cincinnati, though. maybe their last chance in this current window.

*Nationals: A-* almost a one-pony offseason but that pony was a Secretariat... rotation is terrifying to contemplate... this team should be good. Ryan Zimmerman doesn't look very comfortable at 1B from what I've seen at ST not that that matters but just one little subplot to keep track of perhaps... the Scherzer deal is the biggest example ever of a team effectively saying, "We have to win a World Series or we're utter failures." So... if they don't at least bring home a pennant and preferably a Series Championship the Scherzer deal will probably look disastrous considering how much money and for what length the deal goes on for, but say la vee... (I know that's not how it's spelled or pronounced, it's French... it's meant to be ironic okay?)

*Marlins: B* From extending Stanton to signing Morse and friends... a productive offseason. Getting Jose K. back should help, too, whenever he does return...

*Mets: F* what the fuck? they sign Michael Cuddyer, lose their first round pick (which was I think #15 which has some significant value) and then sit on their hands for the rest of the winter moaning about their shortstop situation. bwahahahaha... most Mets offseason ever, perhaps. 

*Braves: D-* I strongly suspect they were ripped off in the Heyward trade, possibly ripped off in the Upton and Gattis trades (maybe) and the signing Markakis still makes no sense to me whatsoever. having said all of that? they did rip off the Colorado Rockies. Of course, we're talking about the Colorado Rockies here... http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/31/sports/baseball/braves-trade-pitchers-for-catchers.html?_r=0 so it could be worse I guess.

*Phillies: D+* an all right offseason in terms of moving some guys who had to be moved who could be moved (like Byrd) and acquiring some legitimate prospect talent for them... had their name linked to many international players of note as well... the Cole Hamels embarrassment hurts. trade 'im and this grade goes up, RAJ. Ya dig? Trade him to San Francisco for Tim Lincecum, though. Thanks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox A-? More like A+

:abreu :abreu1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> *Tigers: D+* they probably needed to keep VICTOR for lineup stability's sake but it's a potentially somewhat ugly contract for a team with several... can't see the case for how they've become better from this offseason


I don't know if they've become better, but I don't know that they've become worse, either. Yes, losing Max will hurt, but a full season of Price is basically an equal replacement. Dombrowski has seemed to be slowly shifting the teams mantra from "HOMERS HOMERS HOMERS STATION TO STATION YEAHHH" to "STEALS STEALS DIVING CATCHES WEB GEMS YEAHHH". When you consider Cespedes replaces Hunter (who will be about equals on offense but Cespedes is a major upgrade on defense), Gose takes over the big platoon at CF (which should be an improvement defensively over Jackson/Davis was last year and offensively shouldn't be too bad), and Iglesias is the full time SS (aside from Andrelton may be the best defensive SS if he's able to return to form).

Aside from 3B they don't have any glaring holes on defense (and the hope is he improves with a full season/offseason working there). The offense isn't as good as the days of Miggy/Fielder/V-Mart, but 1-5 (depending on who's the 2 hitter) could still be very formidable.

As for the rotation, JV should be better (I'm clinging to the "he's not coming off of surgery this season" narrative), Price takes Scherzer's slot (which is more or less a net equal), Sanchez hopefully stays healthy enough to make 30 starts (which could let him get closer to 2013 form), Greene is only a slight downgrade to Porcello (and should benefit from shifting home ballparks). Simon I don't care for out of the rotation but either he'll eat up innings and hopefully have an ERA around four or they trade/call someone up and move him to the bullpen (where I think he could be a huge weapon, at least in comparison to what they have for options). Bullpen will likely be trash, but hopefully Soria gets back to his Texas form, Joba gets back to first half Joba, Gorzellany is a good LOOGY, and Nathan doesn't completely suck balls. 

They may be an 85-86 win team instead of a 90 win team, but I don't think the talent level is much better or worse than last year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> I don't know if they've become better, but I don't know that they've become worse, either. Yes, losing Max will hurt, but a full season of Price is basically an equal replacement. Dombrowski has seemed to be slowly shifting the teams mantra from "HOMERS HOMERS HOMERS STATION TO STATION YEAHHH" to "STEALS STEALS DIVING CATCHES WEB GEMS YEAHHH". When you consider Cespedes replaces Hunter (who will be about equals on offense but Cespedes is a major upgrade on defense), Gose takes over the big platoon at CF (which should be an improvement defensively over Jackson/Davis was last year and offensively shouldn't be too bad), and Iglesias is the full time SS (aside from Andrelton may be the best defensive SS if he's able to return to form).
> 
> Aside from 3B they don't have any glaring holes on defense (and the hope is he improves with a full season/offseason working there). The offense isn't as good as the days of Miggy/Fielder/V-Mart, but 1-5 (depending on who's the 2 hitter) could still be very formidable.
> 
> ...


Great post, *PP*. As soon as I logged off one of the billion thoughts going through my head was that I was too harsh on DD's offseason. It's probably more like a C+, maybe even B- if you really buy into the narratives at play here. It's easy to forget how many guys they're getting back from injury. 

I guess if one were to grade on a curve based on how much the Tigers have spent and how much all of this means to ownership it's still a bit of a letdown of an offseason but I understand the arguments in terms of simple baseball operations... Things still look good. In spite of all of the moves made by the White Sox and in spite of the Royals being the Royals (though I was even less enamored of their offseason) I think it's reasonable to think the Tigers could still very easily win their division. Lots of enigmas in that division at the moment. So much hinges on "JV." I'm looking forward to seeing how he looks. Obviously the trends are pointing in the wrong direction but I'd still give him at least some benefit of the doubt of learning how to "pitch" more than he used back when he could almost simply blow hitters away.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hello. It is now that time in Spring Training which sees us post some largely random but loosely--extraordinarily-loose in the "looseliness," which, no, is not a word, I realize, as a matter of fact--related facts!~

From 1971 through 1979 only four teams won the World Series. From 2010 to now only three teams have won the World Series. 

And one has to go back to 2007 to find the last year in which the National League Pennant winner was not either the Phillies, Giants or Cardinals.

As a matter of fact, beginning with 2009, there has only been one team to make it to the NLCS that was not the Phillies, Dodgers, Cardinals or Giants. (The 2011 Brewers for those keeping track.)

Meanwhile, from 1978 through 1990, twelve different teams won the World Series. 

Or you could date it from the beginning of the FA era and say from 1976-1990, though that’s obviously less impressive.

In the 1980s only two National League teams failed to make it to the postseason: the Cincinnati Reds and Pittsburgh Pirates. Humorously both of those clubs won divisions in each of the two seasons which bracketed the decade (1979, 1990, and of course the Reds won the whole thing in '90). So either way you want to count every NL team went to the postseason within a twelve-year period. Whether you could say every team in the National League won a division within twelve seasons becomes more problematical as it would include the strange strike-induced split season of 1981 which was of course Montreal's only postseason appearance. The Expos won their division's second half title but they did not have the best record in their division overall. I would also just like to say that the 1981 World Series Championship of the Dodgers is utterly tainted and should be stricken from the official record. An essay solely examining that travesty of justice shall come at a later date, however.

Meanwhile, the 1970s were as a decade dominated by a fairly considerable number of organizations:

Cincinnati Reds, won five division titles, four pennants, two World Series
Pittsburgh Pirates, won six division titles, two pennants, one World Series
Baltimore Orioles, won five division titles, three pennants, one World Series
Oakland Athletics won five division titles, three pennants, three World Series (consecutively)
New York Yankees won three division titles, three pennants, two World Series
Los Angeles Dodgers won three division titles, three pennants, zero World Series 

However, usually when most baseball fans acknowledge the great dynasties of the '70s they are almost always referring to the "Big Red Machine" Reds and typically any other team of the decade generally commented upon is the Yankees. The A's receive some love as an unquestioned dynasty by more sagacious fans, perhaps, with the three consecutive World Series Championships from '72 through '74. However, considering what the A's accomplished, it's fair to say that the A's, Orioles and Pirates teams have in the collective consciousness of baseball fans, as a whole, though fantastic teams, have faded at least to a considerable degree from memory and the Dodgers teams which as a group averaged over 90 wins a season for the entire decade but experienced the ill fortune of continually competing against the Reds for division titles most of the time do not even exist at all within the memories of most fans. 

Reggie Jackson and Catfish Hunter were starters on five of the decades' World Series champions. Ken Holtzman, meanwhile, was on all five teams as well--though he was released halfway through the 1978 Yankees season. 

Another underappreciated team from the 1970s? The Phillies. Every time the Dodgers won the NL Pennant in the '70s they were beating the Phillies for the prize. Curious how history works.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Most fans? I assume baby boomers make up the majority of baseball fans, so I'd say they remember those Dodgers teams.


I hate the A's. They're always good. When the fuck has this team ever been bad? FUCK


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The man who hit the most HR's in the 80's isn't in the HoF, chew on that Deso

Probably because the Braves sucked :hmm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Schmidt is in the Hall of Fame.

lol Ryan had over 2K K's in the 80s.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Most fans? I assume baby boomers make up the majority of baseball fans, so I'd say they remember those Dodgers teams.
> 
> 
> I hate the A's. They're always good. When the fuck has this team ever been bad? FUCK


Back in 2011, when they won just 74 games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Schmidt is in the Hall of Fame.
> 
> lol Ryan had over 2K K's in the 80s.


"Murphy led the National League in games, at bats, runs, hits, extra base hits, RBIs, runs created, total bases, and plate appearances during the decade."

No HoF for Dale :draper2

The vets will put him in I'm sure


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I agree with your sentiment that Murphy shouldn't be hurt by being on awful teams.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...st-mlb-commissioner-rob-manfred-lift-life-ban

Pete Rose going to Rob Manfred for possible reinstatement. Should be interesting to see if anything comes of this. Obviously if he were to be reinstated then HoF discussions would pick up big time. 

Also just seen that Cliff Lee could be facing surgery after going on the 60 day. Remember when the Phillies had promise?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Phillies are what happens when you load up on aging talent. The Rangers are the new Phillies.


Rose has served his time. The ban needs to be lifted. Rose is a top 3 player to ever play this game for fuck's sake. He's arguably the best position player. (I might be slightly exaggerating, but he needs to be in the Hall of Fame.)


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> *Braves: D-* I strongly suspect they were ripped off in the Heyward trade, possibly ripped off in the Upton and Gattis trades (maybe) and the signing Markakis still makes no sense to me whatsoever. having said all of that? they did rip off the Colorado Rockies. Of course, we're talking about the Colorado Rockies here... http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/31/sports/baseball/braves-trade-pitchers-for-catchers.html?_r=0 so it could be worse I guess.


More like F-. I used to trust Jon Hart but my faith is waning. If we win 75 games, it's a miracle.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oh yes, the Braves offseason is one of the strangest in memory. Maybe if they hadn't dealt Heyward/Gattis AND signed Markakis. The potentially impending trade of Kimbrel is terrifying, but if they're deadset on rebuilding (???) then perhaps they can get something for him. This is the first season I think since I've been following them (around 1995) that they're actually expected to be awful. At least I expect them to be awful. 

Of course there is the chance that Melvin (!) Upton, Jr. turns things around but I'm afraid that ship has sailed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Zack Wheeler is going to have Tommy John Surgery performed on his torn UCL. I recall the Giants always being concerned with his inverted "W" release and delivery which they kept trying to modify back when he was in the system.



Ad Infinitum said:


> More like F-. I used to trust Jon Hart but my faith is waning. If we win 75 games, it's a miracle.





Coriolanus said:


> Oh yes, the Braves offseason is one of the strangest in memory. Maybe if they hadn't dealt Heyward/Gattis AND signed Markakis. The potentially impending trade of Kimbrel is terrifying, but if they're deadset on rebuilding (???) then perhaps they can get something for him. This is the first season I think since I've been following them (around 1995) that they're actually expected to be awful. At least I expect them to be awful.
> 
> Of course there is the chance that Melvin (!) Upton, Jr. turns things around but I'm afraid that ship has sailed.


Baseball is a cruel mistress. :side:

And I would contend that the Braves, if they are truly rebuilding, should absolutely trade Kimbrel. Hope that he has a stellar first half and send him to some AL team desperate for bullpen help for at least one legitimate prospect. There's usually a team or two out there willing to overspend for a closer on the trade market and Kimbrel would probably represent a relative feeding frenzy between those few teams that are so close but are in need of a lights out closer. 

Speaking of the Braves, I'm sure Dale Murphy will get in soon, *Stax*. :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That sucks for Wheeler.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> Rosario has been listed as third on the Rockies' depth chart at catcher this spring, MLB.com's Thomas Harding reports.




:ti Dude's a good hitter, they just hate him. I feel like there's more to him being demoted so much than just him being a terrible catcher.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's probably the absolute worst defensive catcher in MLB. Will Ferrell last week catching for one batter for osey2 in the Cactus League looked better defensively than Rosario. 

Good hitter, though, and Coors helps greatly, of course. Wish the Rockies wouldn't wise up to how terrible he is behind the plate, though. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> He's probably the absolute worst defensive catcher in MLB. Will Ferrell last week catching for one batter for osey2 in the Cactus League looked better defensively than Rosario.
> 
> Good hitter, though, and Coors helps greatly, of course. Wish the Rockies wouldn't wise up to how terrible he is behind the plate, though. :side:





Worst defensive catcher in the league, but they had him play all last year as a catcher. It's just confusing, if he was that bad why not move him to a different position last year and let a better catcher catch. I just feel as though there's more to it than him just being a terrible catcher.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You're probably right. Until proven otherwise I'm just going to guess that they are idiots making poor decisions because that is largely the Rockies way. (Though they've done pretty damned well in their recent drafting.)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If Rosario hits well this year, he could platoon with Morneau at 1B. Morneau is still good, but he doesn't hit lefties well. Rosario mashes lefties (.994 OPS the last 3 years).

Rosario's everyday bat doesn't justify his terrible defense. He might not be good with pitchers either. I don't know about that for sure.


The problem with Colorado is that you can't get pitchers to go to Coors. Even if all their hitters stay healthy all year, they're probably .500 at best since the pitching is just so bad.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Marlins sign Yelich to a 7 year extension worth 49 million.

:squirtle

Seems like just yesterday we traded our whole roster to the Blue Jays, but now we coming for that Wild Card spot!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Giants are making a hard push for Olivera.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Wild Card is more important than winning the division to Miami, never lost a playoff series


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

C'mon, GIANTS. You can sign Olivera. You can do it.

Oh, they'll be the considerate free-agent pursuers they always are and finish second. :cena


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I have a feeling he will wind up in San Diego though I have no idea where they are getting the money.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/12519064/mlb-seeks-last-day-boost-via-synched-starts

All games on the last day of the season will start at the same time. Even more drama:mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

San Diego is out on Olivera.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I haven't been able to do an Abreu Bomb Alert this Spring Training yet, CAUSE DUDE HASN'T HIT ONE YET. He's done, washed up, White Sox need to trade him.


:abreu
:abreu2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Satan's Team, the Dodgers, have signed Cuban infielder Hector Olivera. :mj2

6 years, $62.5 million.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Someone resize this for me so i can get a Stanton gif added


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Dodgers are ruining baseball.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dodgers are fine, let them waste their money on unproven players


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> Dodgers are fine, let them waste their money on unproven players




While they still lose in the playoffs. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> Someone resize this for me so i can get a Stanton gif added












:BELTRE

:EDWIN


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That is just another Tim Lincecum .gif, *Stax*. : :lincecum4

LOL Dodgers! ...I hope... At least for now... :side:

The Giants not signing Olivera isn't that big of a deal by itself, and his injury history is certainly a notable red flag to consider.

I am quite intrigued by the 19-year-old Cuban pitcher Yadier Alvarez. He can reportedly hit 98-99 with his fastball and is apparently developing some wicked breaking stuff to go along with it. Phillies, Nats, Rangers, GIANTS (lol like they'll sign him) and of course everybody's favorite, LAD, are all in on him, too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU BOMB ALERT! FIRST ONE OF THE SPRING!







Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

As *Mr* relayed to me on my page, Hector Olivera has at least a slight UCL tear. LOL Dodgers, it looks like, though they did insist on built-in contractual protection. :hmm:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Dodgers overpaid for another player to help them Not win a World Series. :vince


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

LOL at signing a 31 year old who has never played in the majors to a big deal.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Dodgers, Yankees of signing over seas players.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Whoa.

http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/20...oubled-in-value-last-year-according-to-forbes



> The San Francisco Giants will not have panda hats to sell you this year. Put your money away, it's true. All they will have to sell you are jerseys and hats and shirts and sweaters and mugs and pennants and blankets and Monopoly sets and mugs and glasses and sweatshirts and pants and socks and baby clothes and tickets and ...
> 
> Wait, hold off on that last one. They don't have a lot of tickets to sell you, at least not season tickets. They're going to sell out every game again.
> 
> So it's no surprise that the Giants have one of the most valuable franchises in baseball, and according to Forbes's annual valuation, the Giants are the fourth-most valuable franchise, trailing only the Yankees, Dodgers, and Red Sox. The franchise is worth $2 billion according to Forbes, with estimated revenue of $387 million and operating income of $68.4 million.


:bow osey2 ence :bum :lincecum4


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So this happens every year...who's going to be the biggest injury of the year? (Yu doesn't count right now).


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yu counts and it's a tragedy of epic proportions!

It'll be someone critical to my fantasy teams.

Who will be 1st closer casualty?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fittingly *SW* asks that question because I have simply kept waiting for Chris Sale's left elbow to explode into a million pieces cartoon-style for a few years now. I truly hope that does not happen but it is astounding to me how he can repeat that almost repulsively violent delivery while being 6'6" and 160 pounds or whatever he is. One of my favorite pitchers to watch. 

Since it's an odd year I'll go with Angel Pagan, though. _/roll eyes_


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah Sale owns. His demeanor on the mound is great to watch too. This man does not waste time. He wants your soul.


My top 5 going into the season:

Kershaw
The King
Sale
Price
MadBum


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

As a Yankee fan... yeah I'm just not feeling it this season. Our entire rotation is pretty much a gigantic question mark right now, save maybe Pineda who I expect to be something around an ace if Tanaka's elbow waves a white flag. 

I'm just annoyed A-Rod is going to overshadow everything, like he already is. 

But at least I follow the rest of the teams just as much, so I don't get depressed about my own.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Yeah Sale owns. His demeanor on the mound is great to watch too. This man does not waste time. He wants your soul.
> 
> 
> My top 5 going into the season:
> ...


I think I'd put Price lower than top 5, maybe top 10 somewhere, and move up MadBum one. My #5 might be Stratsburg (who was incredibly underrated last year in the year he had) or Mad Max.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Strasburg works in the top 5. I thought of him. Many of the elites are interchangeable. I just like Price's breaking stuff a bit more. 

If Kluber can continue throwing his breaking filth of last season, he's up there again too.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I had multiple chances to pick Kluber up in my free agent pool for one of my fantasy teams last season. I still kick myself that I glossed over him, because man was he good last year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

My top fifteen would probably be, going into this season, with no YU around,

Kershaw
The King
Sale
Mad Max 
Kluber
Hamels
Zimmermann (probably the most underrated SP) 
Price 
Cueto 
Strasburg
:bum (though I wouldn't be surprised if he falters a little bit after pitching 2 billion innings last year)
Lester 
Tanaka (???)
Greinke (really underrated, too, sadly)
Anibal Sanchez


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anibal Sanchez and Greinke over Waino :what?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

John Buck is retiring.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



TomahawkJock said:


> Anibal Sanchez and Greinke over Waino :what?


Holy fuck. I knew I was leaving somebody out, and I knew it was incredibly foolhardy on my part to rush that out as I had to run out for a few moments soon after posting it. 

Yeah, Wainwright's up there. Slip him between Strasburg and :bum I guess.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Fittingly *SW* asks that question because I have simply kept waiting for Chris Sale's left elbow to explode into a million pieces cartoon-style for a few years now. I truly hope that does not happen but it is astounding to me how he can repeat that almost repulsively violent delivery while being 6'6" and 160 pounds or whatever he is. One of my favorite pitchers to watch.
> 
> Since it's an odd year I'll go with Angel Pagan, though. _/roll eyes_




Me too man, I'm just waiting for it to happen and I won't even be mad when it happens because it's bound to happen with his arm motion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Kris Bryant has 9 homers in 12 games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ut Deso How dare you no sell Jose like that, Jose will be a top 5 pitcher this season.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I was really wanting Peterson to win Rookie of The Year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: SPRING TRAINING (GIANTS)*

Another baseball player went home and died, some Mariners prospect. Not to sound like a dick, but it seems like a lot of baseball players get arrested, injured, or dead once they go home in the off season and most of the time it's not in the US.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

RIP


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

DAYS away guys and one girl (hello @Mercy)

I guess I'll make my picks now.

IMO

*NL East*
Washington Nationals
Miami Marlins
New York Mets
Philadelphia Phillies
Atlanta Braves

*NL Central*
St. Louis Cardinals
Pittsburgh Pirates WC
Chicago Cubs
Milwaukee Brewers
Cincinnati Reds

*NL West*
Los Angeles Dodgers
San Diego Padres WC
San Francisco Giants
Arizona Diamondbacks
Colorado Rockies 

*AL East*
Toronto Blue Jays
Boston Red Sox
Baltimore Orioles
New York Yankees
Tampa Bay Rays

*AL Central*
Detroit Tigers
Chicago White Sox WC
Cleveland Indians
Kansas City Royals
Minnesota Twins

*AL West*
Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim, California etc
Seattle Mariners WC
Oakland Athletics
Houston Astros
Texas Rangers

Angels v White Sox in ALCS

Dodgers v Nationals in NLCS

Angels v Nationals in World Series

Nationals win it all.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> DAYS away guys and one girl (hello @Mercy)
> 
> I guess I'll make my picks now.
> 
> ...



:abreu :abreu2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*The only predicition I have so far is that my beloved Cincinnati Reds will not be eliminated no earlier than June 3rd.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

i kinda love what the Chisox did. I think the lineup is going to be very strong and pitching improved a lot. They have a legit closer now so that problem was solved. 


lineup:

Eaton
Melky
Abreu
LaRoche
Avisail
ALEXEI

Strong 1-6. This assumes Avisail is better than average.

rotation

Sale
ND WR
Quintana
Rodon eventually (i assume he's going to be good and amazing as a 4th)
5th guy doesn't really matter Danks?

One thing I'm not 100% on is middle relief.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's an odd year so it is irrelevant who does what. Giants will be battered and broken in a few weeks and the season will be terrible. *LC*'s Cincinnati Reds might make it to June 3rd but the Giants probably won't. 

Seriously, though, I suspect were I to form a 2015 season prediction (think I already did, ha) it would look identical to *Mr*'s. So I'll just go along with everything he said. Think I had the Marlins being the second WC team from the NL but the Padres and Marlins are probably the two likeliest candidates. So many surprises may await. The Reds could, almost shockingly, contend for the NL Central if Joey Votto and Jay Bruce experience astounding "bounce-backs" even with the considerably weaker rotation. Making predictions in this season of Major League Baseball is like making predictions in what Justin Bieber's hair will look like in three days: it cannot be done, or at least not done lightly. The baseball is season is dark and full of terrors. Even the most ostensibly indestructible teams "on paper" at the beginning of a season like the 2012 Texas Rangers or the 2015 Washington Nationals may very well falter. 

When Ecclesiastes 9:11 was written--"_I returned, and saw under the sun, that the race is not to the swift, nor the battle to the strong, neither yet bread to the wise, nor yet riches to men of understanding; nor yet favor to men of skill; but time and chance happenth to them all_"--it was clearly written about baseball. Solomon knew all along. He knew what baseball was. It's a card game with gloves and bats and balls, it's Russian Roulette with pitch selections and counts. He who makes a prediction about this game makes a fool of himself.

Unless of course he's predicting that the Giants will be winning the 2016 World Series. osey2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I had Miami in the WC but that would mean they'll win the World Series since they don't lose in the post season. 

So I'm booking Miami v SF in 2016. The immovable object v the unstoppable force!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:faint:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nah, White Sox gonna suck. 

Here's my quick blowthrough of the divisions:

NL East
Washington
Marlins
Mets
Braves
Phillies

Washington = pretty big chokejob if they don't win this division. Miami and the Mets will be in the Wild Card hunt, Braves will be 70-75 wins and very meh, Phillies will be baddddd.

NL Central
Cardinals
Cubbies
Pirates
Brew-Crew
Reds

I wanna buy in on the Cubs so much, but may be a year early. Cards it's hard to pick against them until someone knocks them off. Pirates will linger around the WC hunt as well, and if some of their young guys come through (Cole, Polanco) they could take a WC spot. Brewers seem pretty meh, kinda in that Braves range. Reds could have the most variance of any of these teams. If they start slow they could be big sellers at the deadline with all their impending FAs.

NL West
Dodgers
Padres
Giants
D-Backs
Rockies

Dodgers will be with the Nationals all year for best record. Padres I was probably a year early on. Their D will be LOLbad but if managed right could have the damage minimized. Giants = odd year no thank you, it's already starting with Pence out for a few weeks. D-Backs and Rockies don't have a lot of excitement aside from their superstars, D-Backs higher simply because they don't have to pitch in Coors 1/2 the time.

AL East
Boston
Orioles
BJs
Rays
Yankees

As much as I hate them, Boston had a nice offseason. Their pitching is no doubt weak, but their lineup is probably the best in all of baseball. Orioles have some regression coming and I feel like I'm going to regret this pick, but they have some guys that could bounce back and contribute again (Macho man and Davis). BJs would've been higher had Stroman not gone down, good offense but may have a worse rotation than the Red Sox which is scary. Tampa seemed to retool more than rebuild, although they don't have the depth in some spots as they did in years past (and no Maddon). Yankees could be a WC contender but are too old and too injury prone/abled for me to like much.

AL West
Angels
Mariners
A's
Astros
Rangers

Angels have the best player in baseball and seem to be undervalued. Pitching could use some help but the offense will be good again. Mariners are a trendy pick and have a strong rotation at the top, although I don't care for them signing Cruz and trading away Saunders for Happ. A's went big and it crashed and burned on them, though I think they may not be as bad as people expect. No real superstars but a strong 1-25. Astros should start to win more now that their prospects are getting called up. Some guys have to show last year wasn't a fluke (Keuchel and McHugh for 1) and they're probably a year away from being WC contenders. Rangers are going through a season of hell already and really need some health back on their side.

AL Central
Tigers
Indians
White Sox
Royals
Twins

I'll save the best for last so let's start with Cleveland. Strong rotation (possibly the best in the AL) although they have some holes that can't be filled with the guys currently on their roster. Think Brantley will regress as well. White Sox definitely got better and could challenge, though they seem top to bottom not as strong as the other 2 teams ahead of them. Royals, along with the Orioles, are the preseason regression champions. They scrapped out a lot of games they probably had no business winning last year but without Shields to carry the load some some of their younger guys will have to take a bigger role. Twins are the clear 5th fiddle in the division and won't be very interesting to watch until Sano and Buxton make their way to the show (along with other lower but still good prospects).

As for the Tigers, this could be the year where someone takes the AL Central from them. Hell, they aren't even the favorites in some places (Cleveland is). However, the rotation still remains solid (and even better if Verlander comes back to his 2013 or earlier self), the defense will be better with Iglesias, Kinsler, and Gose up the middle (and Yoenis taking Hunters spot). Cabrera and Martinez are coming off offseason surgeries, but I would hope the Tigers learned from JV last year not to rush them so if they're ready I expect they're 100%. The bullpen will still suck, although I expect Soria to #BeBetter , Joba to fare well in a lessened role, AlAl as a solid MR, and Rondon as a nice fireballer. Nathan's dogshit but hopefully he either craps out early so they can ditch him or he holds on until next year when his contract runs up.

Playoff teams:
NL = Nationals, Cards, Dodgers, Marlins, Cubs
AL = Red Sox, Tigers, Angels, Mariners, Indians 

NLCS = Nationals/Dodgers
ALCS = Angels/Indians

WS = Nationals/Angels => Nationals 2015 champs


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Look out for the Twins in the 2nd half if Buxton is called up and hits well. This offense was already good last season and adding Buxton could make them scary.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I had Miami in the WC but that would mean they'll win the World Series since they don't lose in the post season.
> 
> So I'm booking Miami v SF in 2016. The immovable object v the unstoppable force!


Makes sense, because every time Miami has made the playoffs, not only have they been a WC, they also beat SF in the NLDS


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Poor Marco Gonzales. His ERA was like 1.04 in 5 starts and he's getting sent back down to AAA.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hopefully the Nationals choke like always.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hope the Dodgers/Kershaw "choke," too. :side:

Save_Us_Cards


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: St. Lous Cardinals @ Chicago Cubs Sunday 8pm EDT*

Verlander been banging Kate Upton too hard. He probably going on the DL.

:abreu :abreu2 batting over .500 in spring training with over 40 AB's. GOAT #1 first baseman this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I saw that JM's Daddy. 40 ABs isn't a lot though for the record. 

Still, I expect a good number (40+ is realistic, 50 is possible) of A-BOMBS as he destroys baseballs on the South Side.


We are freaking DAYS away from the return of the Great Game.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm pumped for the return of MLB!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A night Cubs game to open the season and their bleachers won't even be open. :ti :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Abreu goes 2-4 in spring training and lowers his average. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's just practice brah


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> It's just practice brah




You won't be saying that when he destroys your favorite team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Not facing him this year :draper2

Sox not making the WS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Abreu Bomb Defense System actively working again his favourite player with his username and probably doesn't even realize it :ti

BLUE JAYS

Goins won't be our second baseman :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I wonder how many bombs this defense system will stop.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

JM, let's discuss the Blue Jays rotation if they wouldn't have made the RA Dickey trade.

Stroman, Sanchez, Syndergaard, Norris and Hutchison. How does that make you feel JM?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

We don't yet know if Sanchez, Syndergaard, or Norris will be good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



TomahawkJock said:


> JM, let's discuss the Blue Jays rotation if they wouldn't have made the RA Dickey trade.
> 
> Stroman, Sanchez, Syndergaard, Norris and Hutchison. How does that make you feel JM?


Well it's not that different from their current Rotation apart from Syndergaard.

We'll see how Syndergaard does this year. Dickey hasn't been that bad.

We have more prospects on the way as well.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: St. Lous Cardinals @ Chicago Cubs Sunday 8pm EDT*

Shit. @JM can you please change defense to alert in my username...please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

the jinx may have already taken effect Sidewinder.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

sidewinder :ti :ti :ti :lmao :lmao :lmao

JV to the DL for the first time ever  but he should be ready by the time they finally have to go to a 5 man rotation (the 12th) so, while it'd be nice to have him, they don't have to dip into the minors yet to pitch him. Rondon to the DL as well, and it seems more and more like you can't ever have any hope with him staying healthy long enough to contribute.

3 DAYS.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This is a bit off the beaten path, but it is almost mind blowing to me that VINCE RUSSO is now on a freaking network with a daily fantasy baseball show. I don't know how big this "Relm" network is (never heard of it until now), but VINCE FUCKING RUSSO trying to pull a Matthew Berry is something. It's almost like Vince has so much heat within the business (the whole story of Vince telling Russo face to face never say never on a job and then a day or two later posting the writer job opening and of course the TNA/Dixie hiding debacle and apparently that situation really sours him to Jeff Jarrett, ruling out GFW) that he has been exiled elsewhere.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I swear, if Abreu ends up going on the DL within' the first month I'm boarding up my house and locking all my doors, I don't want to die yet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

One of the baseball podcasts I listened to today had a Tommy John surgery draft, and now I'm sad we didn't have one here.

10 points for every start made, -300 for having TJ surgery before next April 1.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

When will the Cardinals announce who the starter is for the opener?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

http://m.cardinals.mlb.com/news/art...amed-st-louis-cardinals-opening-night-starter

It's Wainwright.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Did you really have to ask that question?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Assumed it was Jaime :draper2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

According to the new book by Steve Kettman, when the Giants called the Mets about Carlos Beltran at the 2011 trade deadline New York Mets GM Sandy Alderson asked Giants GM Brian Sabean for the Giants' excellent 1B prospect Brandon Belt in exchange for the veteran outfielder, not pitching prospect Zack Wheeler. Sabean replied to Alderson with words to the effect of "certainly not." The Giants were trying to pry Hunter Pence from the Astros but the Phillies offered the larger bushel of prospects for him. Funny how it all worked out in the end.

Thank you based Sabes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

FUCKING HAMILTON :done :done :done


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So this happened today: 

http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/20...an-extended-through-2019-bobby-evans-named-gm

Ownership understandably read my last post in this thread late last night and decided it was time to not only extend Brian Sabean, and Bruce Bochy, but to promote Sabean and promote ex-Assistant GM Bobby Evans, to General Manager. :sodone Wow.

Meanwhile, Andrew McCutchen has cut his hair. WHAT.










A new national crisis.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Don't know how anyone could play baseball, or any sport, with all that hair. Shit just gets in the way and it's too hot. Trout has the optimal haircut for baseball.

Did anyone see Jennry Mejia's fro before he cut it?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He must have a larger hat size than Mr Met


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lmao ervin santana :lmao you fucking geek


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DEATH Dub said:


> :lmao ervin santana :lmao you fucking geek


It blows my mind that players will still put themselves in these situations(Especially a guy that just signed a MLB deal with the Twins, this isn't some kid in the minors try to get a edge to make the major league roster). Apparently they haven't learned anything from Bonds, Clemens, A-Rod and Braun. 



> "I preach hard work, and don't believe in short cuts," Santana said. "I am very disappointed that I tested positive for a performance enhancing drug.* I am frustrated that I can't pinpoint how the substance in question entered my body. I would never knowingly take anything illegal to enhance my performance*."


Why would you take a substance if you don't know whats in it? That excuse is getting old and doesn't help their cause.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Weight lose? :draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Damn there goes one of my streamers in fantasy. RIP


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Don't know how anyone could play baseball, or any sport, with all that hair. Shit just gets in the way and it's too hot. Trout has the optimal haircut for baseball.
> 
> Did anyone see Jennry Mejia's fro before he cut it?





Stax Classic said:


> He must have a larger hat size than Mr Met


:lol



Xander Crews said:


> It blows my mind that players will still put themselves in these situations(Especially a guy that just signed a MLB deal with the Twins, this isn't some kid in the minors try to get a edge to make the major league roster). Apparently they haven't learned anything from Bonds, Clemens, A-Rod and Braun.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you take a substance if you don't know whats in it? That excuse is getting old and doesn't help their cause.


The PED Fairy zapped him in his sleep, obviously. It all seems rather understandable to me. 

Those 12 hours or however long it was in the offseason during which the Giants were reportedly "linked" to Ervin Santana were about as horrifying as any 12-hour time period this side of the Munich Olympics.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ESPN won't let me set my lineup for Sunday. It shows up starting on Monday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Do you have a lot of Cards and Cubs? I'm not what's going on with that Zayniac. I just moved some Cubs and Cards and it all worked ok for me.

What I want is for DL players to get DL. Do this asap pls MLB teams.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

DA CUBS! I will not be attendance(who wants to pay $100+ to watch the Cubs gets destroyed?), but I will gladly be watching on ESPN.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Wainwright vs. Lester is a good way to kick off the season. 

I predict the Cardinals win.


http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2...on-with-corey-kluber-expected-by-opening-day/



> Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports is reporting that the Indians and starter Corey Kluber are close to an agreement on a contract extension. Rosenthal says that the deal is expected to be made official by Opening Day.
> 
> Kluber, who turns 29 on April 10, broke out with a 2.44 ERA and a 269/51 K/BB ratio in 235 2/3 innings en route to winning the American League Cy Young Award last season. He’s slated to oppose Astros starter Dallas Keuchel on Opening Day on Monday.
> 
> Rosenthal also notes that the Indians are discussing an extension with Carlos Carrasco. He also broke out last season, finshing with a 2.55 ERA and a 140/29 K/BB ratio in 134 innings.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Do you have a lot of Cards and Cubs? I'm not what's going on with that Zayniac. I just moved some Cubs and Cards and it all worked ok for me.
> 
> What I want is for DL players to get DL. Do this asap pls MLB teams.


I have the Cards Probable pitcher lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

10 MINUTES AND IT IS TECHNICALLY BASEBALL SEASON!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ITS HERE :mark: BASEBALL :mark: :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> Ken RosenthalVerified account ‏@Ken_Rosenthal Source: #Padres have made trade. Players being notified.





> Kiley McDaniel ‏@kileymcd
> Source: Braves have traded Craig Kimbrel and B.J. Upton to the Padres





> Ken Rosenthal ‏@Ken_Rosenthal 6s6 seconds ago Hearing Maybin and Quentin going to #Braves. Kimbrel and Melvin Upton to #Padres, per @kileymcd. Likely more involved.


Welp.

EDIT — Looks like this is the full deal...



> Kiley McDaniel ‏@kileymcd
> 
> So, as best I understand it now, ATL sends Kimbrel and BJ Upton to SD for Carlos Quentin, Cameron Maybin, Matt Wisler and Jordan Paroubeck


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

God damn


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This trade would be vetoed in fantasy:lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Wut Atlanta? :ti Quentin is going to get injured the first game and be on the DL for the year. All the others suck. :ti :ti


Anyways, it's such a beautiful day in Chicago to watch the Cubs lose. I hope Lester gets rocked so badly tonight that all the bandwagon Cubs fans just cry and quit life. "OMG CUBS GOT LESTER, OBVIOUSLY WINNING THE WORLD SERIES NOW!!!" Ok. :ti


Sale (foot) was placed on the 15-day DL on Sunday.

....:cry


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Matt Wisler could be good. I don't know about the OF who isn't Maybin.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That trade. :faint:

The Giants seeing Craig Kimbrel all the fucking time. :sodone

Maybe the Padres can win the division instead of the Dodgers? Maybe...? Possi... okay, never mind. :side:

The Uptons are reunited! Yay! :lol :cheer


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Legendary San Francisco Giants broadcaster Lon Simmons passed away at the age of 91 today. 

RIP, Mr. Simmons. 

Met him several times. A great, gracious man. With such a wonderful voice, and so knowledgeable of this game.

You saw them win it, Mr. Simmons, not once, not twice... but thrice. 

Guess he didn't want to stick around for this odd year. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cubs still the Cubs for another night.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The top of the order for the Cardinals. :durant3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ESPN destroying Lester on him being scared to throw to bases was hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think the Cubs were 0-13 with RISP. Of course, Wainwright had a lot to do with this.

Rosenthal looked great. Heater back at 98 with some movement. 

I also assume Adams will hit cleanup vs RHP.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Heyward looked really good. Just pouring salt into the wound on a tough day to be a Braves fan.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Are there any Cleveland Indians fans on here? Feel like I'm bringing in reports from Siberia. 

In any event the Indians sign Carlos Carrasco to 4 years, $22 million guaranteed but could be worth nearly $50 million. This is a day after extending Corey Kluber out to the tune of five years and $38.5 million. 

Indians should boast a fine rotation for a little while now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BASEBALL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:EDWIN


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Blue Jays off to a good start!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tanakakakaka gonna be out for the year after today's game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> :EDWIN


:EDWIN


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

good start for the Jays!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Rockies mercy ruling the Brewers in like 4th inning :lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yankees couldn't even get a hit of a guy young enough to be a lot of the Yankees' son :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Good start for STL

Waino looking like boss. I have prob too many cards on my fantasy team but they're all solid- Waino, Wacha, Wong, Carp, Jay


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Something I'm absolutely baffled by in fantasy this year. I've been doing this since 2008, but I've hardly seen guys slip through the cracks like this case before:

Henderson Alvares as a 24 year old lead the NL in shutouts, had a 2.65 ERA, 144 ERA+, was a top 10 pitcher in the NL is only owned in 22% of leagues WTF

I got him with the 197th pick in my 12 team league (5 keepers, 4th season)


He could have a bad year and I get that, but that could be said for any young pitcher. 22% of leagues? crazy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I have waited too long and suffered a horrific Forty Niner regular and off season, but finally the main course is here! Baseball is back!!!:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Something I'm absolutely baffled by in fantasy this year. I've been doing this since 2008, but I've hardly seen guys slip through the cracks like this case before:
> 
> Henderson Alvares as a 24 year old lead the NL in shutouts, had a 2.65 ERA, 144 ERA+, was a top 10 pitcher in the NL is only owned in 22% of leagues WTF
> 
> ...


His K/9 is awful so no one believes. His BAA was .275 too, so he probably got a bit of luck last season. I still like him as back of the rotation/streamer. I picked him up today off of waivers.

PRAY FOR ME


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> His K/9 is awful so no one believes. His BAA was .275 too, so he probably got a bit of luck last season. I still like him as back of the rotation/streamer. I picked him up today off of waivers.
> 
> PRAY FOR ME


Yeah he's on the back end of my rotation

Wainwright
Cueto
Annibal Sanchez
Wacha
Aaron Sanchez
Alvarez

plus I got Jose Fernandez waiting in the wings


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU BOMB ALERT!!!!!







Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> White Sox :ti



:fuck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Giants have such terrible and limited bench options that this is doubtless the year in which :bum hits a pinch-hit home run. 


Meanwhile, I'm so glad the Padraves have both Benoit and Kimbrel in their bullpen so their moronic manager can refuse to use them. :fuckthis


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cueto and the Cuban Missile are GAWDS :mark:

Frazier with a great day fielding and a clutch homer. Check him for PEDS :mark:

Bullpen sucks and the experimental lineup can't magically hit, but it feels good winning on opening day. This one belongs to the REDS :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Frazier's HR was an absolute bomb.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nearly hit the river. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It had potential to splash in the river with a little more muscle :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Great start for the Brewers. Lose by 10 and Braun is out with strained ribcage.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ratman said:


> Great start for the Brewers. Lose by 10 and Braun is out with strained ribcage.




:ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Awful opening day for the White Sox today. fpalm

At least Abreu had a homer.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Awful opening day for the White Sox today. fpalm
> 
> At least Abreu had a homer.





Wasn't long till I had to activate the Abreu Bomb Alert System.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tony Watson giving up a moonshot? You can tell that's one of those opening day weird happenings, he's pretty automatic. At least McCutchen got his first out of the way early. I'm glad Josh Harrison had a nice game too, that should silence the "one year wonder" critics for now. There's like nothing at all in that guy's game or stat line to say he played above his head last year, he's a good hitter, period.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Tony Watson giving up a moonshot? You can tell that's one of those opening day weird happenings, he's pretty automatic. At least McCutchen got his first out of the way early. I'm glad Josh Harrison had a nice game too, that should silence the "one year wonder" critics for now. There's like nothing at all in that guy's game or stat line to say he played above his head last year, he's a good hitter, period.


I am a Josh Harrison BELIEVER.
@Perfect Poster is as well.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pirates fans are just cynical in nature. Since he was a mid level prospect it automatically meant he played "way above his head" and we should sell high on him during the off season. But there's nothing to suggest he played above his head, other than he doesn't have the top prospect pedigree or size that some people demand. The guy is a good hitter, and he's already started hitting again. I hope he stays right where he is.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So... Matt Cain is experiencing forearm tightness. 

The struggle of the odd year curse is real.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*






AKA THE LAST TIME THE CUBS WERE GOOD


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Love that, *Stax*. I have re-appropriated "Baseball's Sad Lexicon" many a time. 

GIANTS


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:EDWIN


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Just as crappie season starts to become prominent around here, Trout represents the trout fish well with a opening day HR and a robbing of another TROUT :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I just heard Jeff Sar;ekarje;akjrji's name pronounced for the first time of the season during the Oakland broadcast. Just like every year, I'm going to do my absolute best to remember the pronunciation and learn the spelling.

Just kidding, no I won't. :hayden3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> I just heard Jeff Sar;ekarje;akjrji's name pronounced for the first time of the season during the Oakland broadcast. Just like every year, I'm going to do my absolute best to remember the pronunciation and learn the spelling.
> 
> Just kidding, no I won't. :hayden3




He's on the White Sox now, so who cares what Oakland thinks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's ND WR and always will be. AA ND WR works too.


Rangers might not win a game this season. srs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Samardzija. 


GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark: :bum AOKI. MVPANIK. MVPAGAN. MVMCGEHEE. MVPOSEY. BRANDON CRAWFORD. BRANDON BELT. BLANC(G)O(AT). AFFELDT. :bum

Tied with the Dodgers for first place in the NL West! :mark:


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Samardzija is arguably the most overrated pitcher in the game, way too streaky of a guy to be a top line starter in today's game. This coming from a Sox fan as well, I'm still happy we have him because we simply needed a RH starter, but too many fans rate this guy way too highly. He's more of a #3 than a #2 .

I'm not gonna over react though, it's one damn game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Samardzija is arguably the most overrated pitcher in the game, way too streaky of a guy to be a top line starter in today's game. This coming from a Sox fan as well, I'm still happy we have him because we simply needed a RH starter, but too many fans rate this guy way too highly. He's more of a #3 than a #2 .
> 
> I'm not gonna over react though, it's one damn game.




He was on the Cubs, of course he's overrated.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABAS, do you think Kris Bryant is overrated?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Lester is overrated.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Lester sucks. Ever since finding out he can't throw to first or third I am kind of pissed. Can we trade him to the White Sox for Samardzija? Please?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Everyone the Giants tried to and failed at signing in the offseason is overrated. :side:

That may actually be true. :lol

One guy for whom that is certainly the case: Yasmany Tomas. Never wanted him and was pleased when the Giants finished a distant second or third or whatever it was for him. 

As David Schoenfield writes at ESPN,



> At some point, some team is going to spend way too much on a Cuban free agent and said free agent will bust. It's possible Yasmany Tomas will be that bust. The Arizona Diamondbacks invested $68.5 million to sign the 24-year-old, hoping he'd be able to play third base and provide another big, right-handed power bat behind Paul Goldschmidt and Mark Trumbo.
> 
> Most of the reports on Tomas suggested he couldn't play third base and by all accounts he looked awful there in spring training. While nobody doubted the raw power, his hit tool and plate discipline were also questioned. In his last year in the Cuban league in 2013, he hit .290 with 46 strikeouts and 21 walks. Granted, he was only 22, but compare that to Jose Abreu's line in 2012: .345 with 54 walks and 39 strikeouts.


Full story here: http://espn.go.com/blog/sweetspot/p...ks-have-no-clue-what-to-do-with-yasmany-tomas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm about to buy the MLB package for Apple TV and jizz myself to baseball all day and every day.

I have nothing on Kris Bryant. I want to see him against MLB pitchers. Spring training doesn't count, because pitchers are trying new pitches, new ways to throw them, or just working on mechanics and stuff and aren't trying 100%. Only ones trying 100% are the ones trying to make the roster.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So spring counted for Abreu who hit .500+ but not for Kris Bryant.

I agree though. We need to see him do stuff against major league pitchers actually trying their hardest to get him out.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> So spring counted for Abreu who hit .500+ but not for Kris Bryant.
> 
> I agree though. We need to see him do stuff against major league pitchers actually trying their hardest to get him out.




Spring didn't count for Abreu either. He already proved himself last year, I never said FOR REAL that Abreu is the best ever cause of the spring.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Also, for all we know Abreu was trying to work on his contact this spring instead of power, hence the .500 BA with only 1 home run. Spring for the "vets" or guaranteed starters is just a warm up and chances to work/try on something new. For the people fighting for the roster spots they have to go with what they have right now and can't really work on new stuff. This is why I hate/love spring training. The vets/guaranteed starts aren't giving 100%/are trying new stuff. I love it cause we get to see new names that could possibly be the future of the MLB.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So now you're seriously implying that Abreu COULD hit .500 if he just concentrated on getting hits. :lmao (i know you're not really implying this)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cubs prospects have a tendency to....not work out. I still remember when Brett Jackson and Josh Vitters were the saviors. 

But out of this current crop, they have to have at least one or two stars in there. Or at least starter quality players.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I have a good friend who is a lifelong Cubs fan. His family are Cubs fans. They still doubt seriously the Cubs will be worth a shit even with all these prospects.

Yeah but this management broke the Red Sox curse, I say.

Red Sox were never actually cursed like we are, they say.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Having a billion top prospects doesn't necessarily = success. Prospect failure rates are pretty high. I still remember when the Royals topped the list with like 10 guys in the top 100, and I think less than half of them turned into even starter-quality MLB players. And the best one was Eric Hosmer, who is good but never ended up being THAT good. They might have made it to a WS, but I don't really buy it had anything to do with those prospects. More so timely free agent pickups/trades, and a lot of luck.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Cubs prospects have a tendency to....not work out. I still remember when Brett Jackson and Josh Vitters were the saviors.
> 
> But out of this current crop, they have to have at least one or two stars in there. Or at least starter quality players.




Brian LaHaire :ti or whatever his name was.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves scored seven runs in the first...




Where the fuck was this last year?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ad Infinitum said:


> Braves scored seven runs in the first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They're going against Miami dude. They'll always suck. Latos has all this hype around him for having 1 mediocre year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pleasant start to the season for Atlanta, especially with getting 12 runs tonight. Didn't get a chance to see them tonight, but there were multiple guys with multiple hits, and they only struck out 5 times to Miami's 10. It's good to start the season with a seemingly average opponent, so we'll see if they can keep their momentum going moving forward as they play stronger teams, as we get deeper into the pitching rotation.

Congrats to Deso for that osey2 homer this evening.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@DesolationRow

The Orioles are the cool kids on the block #Confirmed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves trade everybody yet are (2-0). It makes perfect sense.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> The Orioles are the cool kids on the block #Confirmed


I like their colors. 

And I like that MVPosey HR! :mark: osey2

As for the Kris Bryant discussion I have been adamant that the Cubs hit the absolute jackpot with him, but of course he will still have a great deal to prove at the big league level once he's called up.


Aaaand Brandon Belt strains his groin. The odd years, man. The odd years...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> They're going against Miami dude. They'll always suck. Latos has all this hype around him for having 1 mediocre year.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I need some oven mitts to handle this hot take.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

hmmmm

Prince Fielder did something. Colby Lewis turned in one of his sometimes good performances. 

Still waiting patiently for :BELTRE


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Cubs prospects have a tendency to....not work out. I still remember when Brett Jackson and Josh Vitters were the saviors.
> 
> But out of this current crop, they have to have at least one or two stars in there.  Or at least starter quality players.


As a lifelong Cub guy,yup this is how it is. Then once and a while the Cubs will completely whiff on undervaluing a guy ala trading away LOU BROCK TO THE CARDS AFTER TRYING TO MAKE HIM A POWER HITTER, traded away Dennis Eckersley with no relevant return, having the opportunity to get John Smoltz from the Braves, yet electing to take Al Nipper for Lee Smith, shipping out Derosa when he was quite valuable as a versatile utility guy to us. 


If we talk prospects that didn't pan out that were supposed to lead the cubs to the promise land: hell the last 12 years have probably been the worst: Mark Pryor (only a few good seasons before Dusty blew his arm into oblivion), Kerry Wood (a beast for a little bit but boy fell off hard soon enough), HEE SOP CHOI, Jake Fox, Soto after his rookie year, COREY PATTERSON( that one leaves a bad taste), Rich hill, Fukodome-mania, Andrew Cashner, Ojada (probably butchered that spelling), clament and I am sure I am missing a host of people outside of just these guys plus Jackson and Vitters. I do currently like the promise of Soler, Bonafascio, obviously Rizzo (though a bit far to be a prospect) and Bryant though. 

While the Cubs did have some non-in house players pan out real big in the last 12 or so years ala Derek Lee and Zambrano, if we got into veteran letdowns too , we could be here awhile.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

.500 Baseball. :no:

Bochy Borked the game by letting Vogelsong go one batter too far against Lamb. :no:

Brandon Belt broken. :no:

Odd Year Curse. :no: :cry

Everybody's broken and injured and the season just started. :cry


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

At least the Giants didn't enter the season with 4 starters and their Closer on the DL. :jose


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> At least the Giants didn't enter the season with 4 starters and their Closer on the DL. :jose


Ugh, brutal.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Rizzo wasn't exactly a Cubs prospect. And he was their first guy to really pan out in a long time.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Odd year. Cardinals to the World Series! :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



WrestlingOracle said:


> As a lifelong Cub guy,yup this is how it is. Then once and a while the Cubs will completely whiff on undervaluing a guy ala trading away LOU BROCK TO THE CARDS AFTER TRYING TO MAKE HIM A POWER HITTER, traded away Dennis Eckersley with no relevant return, having the opportunity to get John Smoltz from the Braves, yet electing to take Al Nipper for Lee Smith, shipping out Derosa when he was quite valuable as a versatile utility guy to us.
> 
> 
> If we talk prospects that didn't pan out that were supposed to lead the cubs to the promise land: hell the last 12 years have probably been the worst: Mark Pryor (only a few good seasons before Dusty blew his arm into oblivion), Kerry Wood (a beast for a little bit but boy fell off hard soon enough), HEE SOP CHOI, Jake Fox, Soto after his rookie year, COREY PATTERSON( that one leaves a bad taste), Rich hill, Fukodome-mania, Andrew Cashner, Ojada (probably butchered that spelling), clament and I am sure I am missing a host of people outside of just these guys plus Jackson and Vitters. I do currently like the promise of Soler, Bonafascio, obviously Rizzo (though a bit far to be a prospect) and Bryant though.
> ...



Minus Rizzo never being a cubs prospect, good post.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

They traded for Rizzo and he was still a prospect. Do this not count?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Leake in the #2 spot :ugh2

God's speed Bailey.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Leake in the #2 spot :ugh2
> 
> God's speed Bailey.


Not a Reds fan, but I always liked Leake. Not flashy, but he's been consistent as a rock the last two years.

And from what I heard Bailey is going to be back by April 17th or so when you guys take on the Cards.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Dr. Middy said:


> Not a Reds fan, but I always liked Leake. Not flashy, but he's been consistent as a rock the last two years.
> 
> And from what I heard Bailey is going to be back by April 17th or so when you guys take on the Cards.


He gives up a few runs than what I would like to not happen. I prefer him to be the #4 or #5 . He's been better since '12 I give you that, but not that great. 

Bailey is my favorite Red besides Bruce. Can't wait for him to be back.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> He gives up a few runs than what I would like to not happen. I prefer him to be the #4 or #5 . He's been better since '12 I give you that, but not that great.
> 
> Bailey is my favorite Red besides Bruce. Can't wait for him to be back.


I agree. I do a lot of fantasy baseball stuff, so I know a lot of their stats and the like. 

I'm waiting for Bailey's breakout year to happen, and I wanna see it happen so bad. I thought 2013 would be it, but it just ended up being a strong year. He has the potential to get Cy Young consideration I think, once he puts everything together.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> They traded for Rizzo and he was still a prospect. Do this not count?




I think he was saying he was never a Cubs prospect, but I'm pretty sure he was a Cubs prospect once he got traded to the organization. Just cause you started on a different team doesn't mean you're not a prospect of your new team...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> I think he was saying he was never a Cubs prospect, but I'm pretty sure he was a Cubs prospect once he got traded to the organization. Just cause you started on a different team doesn't mean you're not a prospect of your new team...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can you do a podcast or something to explain all this?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Man if Dee Gordon could just hit. He almost beat Freeman to the bag on a grounder right at Freeman.

If Dee could hit, he'd steal 100+ bases. Since he can't hit, I imagine he'll be on the bench by May.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Lol Aaron Harang pitching better than Hamels did Monday, yup it's going to be one of those types of seasons. WTF did I just see a three Giants fans rocking their gear in Citizens Bank Park during a Red Sox vs Phillies game why???


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

STRETCH! GET ON BACK THERE! YOU CAN PUT IT ON THE BOARD - YES!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tyler "AAA" Flowers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Suck it, Marlins! :brie1

My Braves are the best team in baseball!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Natecore said:


> Suck it, Marlins! :brie1
> 
> My Braves are the best team in baseball!


I didn't know you were a Braves fan also. :grin2:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:woah Gonzo, calm down with the Homeruns.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Really glad the Texas game wasn't on TV.

TexAAAs RAAAngers

Might have to send them down to AA.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Really glad the Texas game wasn't on TV.
> 
> TexAAAs RAAAngers
> 
> Might have to send them down to AA.




Wait, they don't even put the Rangers on TV now? :ti Hoston has over taken the Rangers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

They televise 90% of the Rangers games here. Maybe it was Spurs tonight? I don't know, but I'm glad I couldn't watch it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Votto the hero :mark:

Frazier & Billy the Kid on fire :mark:

J.J. didn't blow it :mark:

First series taken. This one belongs to the REDS :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tomorrow I'm going to a Springfield Cardinals game and they are playing the Corpus Christi Hooks, the Astros AA affiliate.

Appel pitching :mark: Correa playing shortstop :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ADAM FUCKING EATON JUST HAD THE CATCH OF THE YEAR.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Votto in form :mark:

Byrd the Legend :mark:

Back to back walk-off's :mark:










Sweep :mark: Big Red Machine :mark: Get ready CARDS :mark: This one belongs to the REDS :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Evan Gattis has struck out 7 consecutive times.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Evan Gattis has struck out 7 consecutive times.


:lol

New year, same old song: the Astros are being no-hit through seven innings. 


Billy Hamilton is on pace for approximately 500 stolen bases. :mark: :lol


Where's Brother *GOON*? I need a "LOL NATS" from him. 

Matt Harvey looked exquisite in his start against the Nationals. Was pumping fastballs right by Bryce Harper and few pitchers can say they have ever done that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Billy Hamilton is on pace for approximately 500 stolen bases. :mark: :lol


How about that 1-2 punch at the top of the order?! Billy and Votto are a great combo. 

Frazier :mark: Reds :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> How about that 1-2 punch at the top of the order?! Billy and Votto are a great combo.
> 
> Frazier :mark: Reds :mark:


Awesome stuff. SSS applies of course but I'd always rather be tempering myself with that prudent warning than attempting to encourage myself with it. 


Also I am rooting for this Cleveland Indians no-hitter simply to get a thread title change from the evil Dodger's exploits. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Evan Gattis strikes out _again_ swinging! Love this guy! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Reds are being dramatic, I'll give them that.


Also

:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE
:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE​:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE:BELTRE

:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jed Lowrie. :no: 

The Tyranny of Gonzo continues. :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Jed Lowrie. :no:
> 
> The Tyranny of Gonzo continues. :mj2


:lol at first I thought you were saying he hit ANOTHER HR, but of course LA is off today. He's so hot at the plate though if anyone could homer while not playing, it's him.

You're talking about Lowrie's HR that broke up the combined no hitter. I just saw the highlight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Pirates/Reds played already? And the Pirates lost again!? WTF, I thought it was on it at 7. I'm as off my game as their bullpen right now.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

My Sox are 0-3, and I think some are overreacting a bit. Sure, I would have loved for them to get a w before I attend the home opener tomorrow. 

Obviously, no one wants to get swept the opening series, but there's still 159 games left to play for fucks sake!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Evan Gattis has struck out 7 consecutive times.


Lawrie also struck out 4 times on 12 pitches the other day. The K life is alive and well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:EDWIN



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Lawrie also struck out 4 times on 12 pitches the other day. The K life is alive and well.


Lulz. Gattis is at 8 and counting.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> :EDWIN
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz. Gattis is at 8 and counting.












Gotta love watching Eddie hit a 415ft dinger in -5 degrees C.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Update


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586343240812470273


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS. 

Had the Padres where we wanted 'em through all 12 innings. osey2

So fitting that the one run of the game was unearned. :lol 

CRAWFORD is the true savior. Giants turned half a dozen double plays and Crawford particularly saved the game at least twice. He and PANIK turned a hell of a double play, essentially the reversal of the World-Series-Game-7 double play. Justin MAXWELL with the knock to get Crawford in, though, in the 12th. And HUDSON with a quality start in spite of the five walks, living and dying with the ground balls. AFFELDT. ROMO. LOPEZ. MACHI. KONTOS. CASILLA.

:faint:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> ESPN Stats & Info
> @ESPNStatsInfo
> Astros are batting .096 through 3 games, lowest BA by team through 3 games in MLB's modern era (since 1900) (via @EliasSports)


:lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I honestly wasn't sure if the Braves would win three in a row all season.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hoping the Jays can keep this .667 win percentage all year 

And Joey Bats is 0-12 so far this year. Wait til he gets on track!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Astros have a better batting average than the White Sox win percentage. :cry


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Can we please get some help for the Yankees pitching staff? We'll trade CC for anyone's bat boy. I think Miller and Betances can hold down the fort in the bullpen but their starters are just really lacking. Oh well. No injuries yet for the Yankees so far. It's a record! But no really, someone usually gets injured in the first game of the season or something :/


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> GIANTS.
> 
> Had the Padres where we wanted 'em through all 12 innings. osey2
> 
> ...


Definitely thought we lost this one 3-4 times haha


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Jamjam22 said:


> Can we please get some help for the Yankees pitching staff? We'll trade CC for anyone's bat boy. I think Miller and Betances can hold down the fort in the bullpen but their starters are just really lacking. Oh well. No injuries yet for the Yankees so far. It's a record! But no really, someone usually gets injured in the first game of the season or something :/




Don't worry, Tanaka will be out for the year soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



SaviorBeeRad™;47595521 said:


> Definitely thought we lost this one 3-4 times haha


Who are you and where have you been my whole WF life? You go back here almost a year further than I do. Such a joyous moment shepherding the reemergence of another GIANTS fan, precisely what WF needed. :cry

And yes you are right, I thought the Giants were doomed to lose _at least_ three or four times. :lol


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Who are you and where have you been my whole WF life? You go back here almost a year further than I do. Such a joyous moment shepherding the reemergence of another GIANTS fan, precisely what WF needed. :cry
> 
> And yes you are right, I thought the Giants were doomed to lose _at least_ three or four times. :lol


haha haven't really posted about sports much on here I'm mostly on HFBoards because I love hockey and the Sharks a lot too but yeah Giants and Warriors FTW tonight


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> haha haven't really posted about sports much on here I'm mostly on HFBoards because I love hockey and the Sharks a lot too but yeah Giants and Warriors FTW tonight


Ah, terrific. Well, a pleasure to meet you.  Take care and Go Giants, Warriors and Sharks! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Now Jaso is on the DL. :WHYYY can't the Rays catch a break? It's three games into the fucking season. COME ON.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Now Jaso is on the DL. :WHYYY can't the Rays catch a break? It's three games into the fucking season. COME ON.


Don't worry, they suck and Longo will hit the DL soon enough.

/sidewinder'd


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Now Jaso is on the DL. :WHYYY can't the Rays catch a break? It's three games into the fucking season. COME ON.


I know the feels man; it's going to be a fucking long season for us Rays fans. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> Don't worry, they suck and Longo will hit the DL soon enough.
> 
> /sidewinder'd


I was actually shocked to learn that Longo is now the MLB's "Iron Man," having played in 243 consecutive games. It was Pence, but he's out. 

FUN FACTS ARE FUN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Derek Holland hurt again. Fuck off baseball.

It's official now. The Rangers unquestionably have the worst rotation.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays looking great this afternoon


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Derek Holland hurt again. Fuck off baseball.
> 
> It's official now. The Rangers unquestionably have the worst rotation.


Hopefully its nothing too serious, cant have another season without HOLLAND :jose. Choo is out as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He had a shoulder issue earlier in spring. His velocity was way down today in the high 80s. DL stint is most likely. Hope it's nothing serious too obviously. Without Holland it's just not as fun.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Going Going GONZO*



Perfect Poster said:


> Don't worry, they suck and Longo will hit the DL soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> /sidewinder'd




Wut?

I have Holland and Choo in one of my leagues. :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Rays are starting Steve Geltz, a reliever with no starting experience in neither the Majors nor Minors, against the Marlins. :sodone


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jason Marquis started off a little wild, but he got it together. I'm pleasantly surprised by our starting rotation so far. Besides Chapman of course, the bullpen on the other hand are far away from me to feel comfortable. Gregg can't even survive a inning without causing a scare. Although J.J. Hoover is getting his confidence back from last years nightmare performances. That's a great sign. 

Votto is a man on a mission :mark:
Billy the Kid keeps on getting away stealing candy :mark:
Phillips showing off his gold glove :mark:
Third straight 1-run win! Drama! 4-0! Let's go! Another one belongs to the REDS :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So the White Sox have sucked ASS so far.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves not losing ten straight to begin the year amazes me. 



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Astros have a better batting average than the White Sox win percentage. :cry


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves are blowing it!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Jason Marquis started off a little wild, but he got it together. I'm pleasantly surprised by our starting rotation so far. Besides Chapman of course, the bullpen on the other hand are far away from me to feel comfortable. Gregg can't even survive a inning without causing a scare. Although J.J. Hoover is getting his confidence back from last years nightmare performances. That's a great sign.
> 
> Votto is a man on a mission :mark:
> Billy the Kid keeps on getting away stealing candy :mark:
> ...


I had an argument earlier today about how "Pirates catchers couldn't throw out Hamilton" where I was like...dude...no one is going to fucking throw him out. Here's how you stop Hamilton: Don't let him on base. 

PEDRO. I called it this off season that he was going to have a monster year, and I stand by it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> I had an argument earlier today about how "Pirates catchers couldn't throw out Hamilton" where I was like...dude...no one is going to fucking throw him out. Here's how you stop Hamilton: Don't let him on base.


Molina to this day hasn't been able to catch him yet :lol. They let us off the hook twice by walking him and that changed everything. He's a real game changer in every sense of the word.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It was like the worst timing, the off season we let Martin go and the first series of this season we face Hamilton and he rapes us on the bags so it immediately started the "We need Martin!! Fucking cheap Nuttings!!!" shit. When it's like no...it's Billy Hamilton. If he has a .250 OBP this year he'll still steal 45 bases.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves are three outs away from (4-0).


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Zayniac said:


> The Braves are three outs away from (4-0).



The more players they trade, the more they win. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> The more players they trade, the more they win. :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Quick, start trading some players White Sox!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Quick, start trading some players White Sox!




Start with Danks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*






Russo started his Baseball Podcast. As you may know, he loves The San Francisco Giants.

The best part was the guy trolling him at 26:04.

- Vic


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:mark:
That throw from Simmons was freaking amazing. I am pleasanty surprised bt how the season has started. I still think we are third or fourth in the division, but at least we are winning some games now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Molina to this day hasn't been able to catch him yet :lol. They let us off the hook twice by walking him and that changed everything. He's a real game changer in every sense of the word.


Yadier Molina looks like Elmer Fudd when Billy Hamilton is poised to steal on him: "I thought I sthaw a bunny wabbit." 

Finally know why Hamilton has cartoon character speed, it's because he is a cartoon character. Did you see that postgame interview last night? :lol 



Vic Capri said:


> Russo started his Baseball Podcast. As you may know, he loves The San Francisco Giants.
> 
> The best part was the guy trolling him at 26:04.
> 
> - Vic


GIANTS :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Going Going GONZO*

:ti Samardhazaadda :ti White Sox. :cry


Should make my name White Sox Win Alert System, cause that's obviously a lot more dangerous than an Abreu home run.

LaRoche...bomb?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Yadier Molina looks like Elmer Fudd when Billy Hamilton is poised to steal on him: "I thought I sthaw a bunny wabbit."
> 
> Finally know why Hamilton has cartoon character speed, it's because he is a cartoon character. Did you see that postgame interview last night? :lol


He's awesome :banderas

It was rough today. Votto and Frazier were the only ones rolling :sad:. Still a chance to take the belt tomorrow. 17 straight more division games to go before we face someone from the outside :lol.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

HE GONE

And so is the four game losing streak. :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Another one bites the dust due to PED's. Mujica.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I thought first offenses were 50 games. Oops.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Had a bad feeling about :bum hours before first pitch today. The Padres' new lineup is built to destroy left-handed pitching. Matt Kemp boasts a 155 wRC+ vs. LHP; Derek Norris with a 145 wRC+; and Justin Upton rounds out the murderer's row vs. LHP with a 143 wRC+. Phew. This was also just a "bad breaks" outing so whatever.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves are (5-0) Baby!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BAH GAWD THE BRAVES :banderas

FREEMAN :banderas

Bullpen still not allowed a run :banderas

Getting hits with runners in SP :banderas

Only unbeaten team in the NL, and one of 3 unbeatens in the majors. :banderas

*Stepping off my high horse now...

but before I do that... NATIONALS :jordan4


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think it's good to see the Braves start hot. Lots of teams who firesale will just roll over and start thinking about next year. Everything the Braves did this off season and up to right now, is following a blueprint. Getting rid of BJ Upton alone was one of the best dump jobs in history. Even the move of picking up Markakis, which seems like a head scratcher given their situation....he's there to play well for them and get moved at the deadline. He'd probably be one of the most attractive trade pieces for contending teams, and he's not a rental. So move him or don't.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tanaka, please stay away and get better so that you can come back to us at full strength. The Yankees starting rotation is a real mess right now and it's not looking good. How is A-Rod the best thing about the Yankees right now? :/


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Ah yes the early struggles, laugh now Royals....laugh.....:cry


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> I think it's good to see the Braves start hot. Lots of teams who firesale will just roll over and start thinking about next year. Everything the Braves did this off season and up to right now, is following a blueprint. Getting rid of BJ Upton alone was one of the best dump jobs in history. Even the move of picking up Markakis, which seems like a head scratcher given their situation....he's there to play well for them and get moved at the deadline. He'd probably be one of the most attractive trade pieces for contending teams, and he's not a rental. So move him or don't.


If they wanted to do that they wouldn't have given him 4 years. I'd be surprised to see him get dealt at the deadline this year.

Tigers... :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I thought Iglesias did alright in his debut. The first 3 innings he had full command of the inside. He was throwing out some good stuff. The 4th inning was when he started to struggle. He lost control of the box and he got bailed out by a popup when he was behind in the count ( 3-0 ) with 2 already on base. All of that carried over and imploded in the 5th. Again though, for a debut, I thought he was solid. 

Bruuuuuce and Billy the Kid homered :mark:. Frazier came through with a clutch hit in the 7th :mark:. Phillips shattered his ice bat with a couple of hits :mark:, but failed bunt in the 9th :no:. The bullpen always have to play it's part opcorn. Jumbo Diaz gave up a couple of jumbo-sized hits not even 1 minute into the 8th to instantly tie up the game and Kevin Gregg continues to struggle :lol :no:. We left so many stranded in the 8th, 9th, 10th ( with bases loaded ), then in the 11th but we couldn't drive one home. Cards were trying to give us the belt, but Carpenter changed his mind as they take the rubber :cry

The school of bunting fails from Cingrani & Phillips :sad: Dozens of missed opportunities :sad: Bullpen :sad: Reds :sad: What a game bama4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Will be attending tomorrow's home opener at AT&T Park. Kings wear Rings, yo! The even years come with the price tag of the odd years attached but I can deal! :mark: :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It will be interesting to see how the Braves respond to a loss to actually see if anything has really changed. I'm actually even more interested now.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

First time over .500 since April 11, 2013 roud 

But really though, hope we can take this next series against the Reds with the top of our rotation up against their bottom three.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I hate baseball.

Cricket is better.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The White Sox offense is finally coming together...and this is with ABREU DA GOD not even hitting well. Watch out rest of the league.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

New name is tops there, bud.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Rizzo said:


> But really though, hope we can take this next series against the Reds with the top of our rotation up against their bottom three.


Between Leake and Marquis, it's going to be some runs given up I can tell you that :lol. DeSclafani was solid in his first start, but I won't hold my breath. Should be a highly entertaining series if we can exchange runs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Jamjam22 said:


> Tanaka, please stay away and get better so that you can come back to us at full strength. The Yankees starting rotation is a real mess right now and it's not looking good. How is A-Rod the best thing about the Yankees right now? :/


He'll need TJ surgery to ever be 100% again. It's possible he can adjust his game and still be effective, but it seems like his fastball is toast. So this means more breaking pitches, which cause more stress to the UCL. So I'm not even getting why they don't just do TJ now. He's supposedly only 26 even if he looks 46.


I have no idea how the A's are scoring so much. 

Sam Fuld
Mark Canha
Ben Zobrist
Billy Butler
Ike Davis
Brett Lawrie
Stephen Vogt
Marcus Semien
Tyler Ladendorf/Eric Sogard


They faced Texas who has terrible pitching, but then they faced Seattle who has much better pitching. If this lineup is good LMAO I might ragequit.

Detroit Tigers lineup

Anthony Gose
Ian Kinsler
Miguel Cabrera
Victor Martinez
JD Martinez
Yoenis Cespedes
Nick Casellanos
Alex Avila
Jose Iglesias

The Tigers have only scored 4 more runs than the A's. WTF


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Between Leake and Marquis, it's going to be some runs given up I can tell you that :lol. DeSclafani was solid in his first start, but I won't hold my breath. Should be a highly entertaining series if we can exchange runs.


I think it will be. Hopefully Lester's a lot better than he was opening night, but if Hamilton gets on base a ton, we're in trouble since Lester refuses to throw over :StephenA. Arrieta was great last outing but Wood was shaky, so this series could go either way.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Not too thrilled with the Giants San Diego sojourn, but the Championship Flag gets raised today!!! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Mookie Betts is awesome.

Ortiz at the plate. The shift is on. No one covering 3rd. 

Mookie steals 2nd. Desmond lets up on the tag. Then LOL, Mookie immediately sprints for uncovered third. He steals that too on a close tag.

Two steals on one play. Glad to see the shift get fucked there.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

RIP Mark Melancon's ERA. Maybe his closer role, too. 

If he fucking blows this after Cole pitched a gem, then fuck him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Eh it's the Tigers. Now and then the bear eats you.


Ah looking into it more, it's the old non save situation blowup. He got owned by some really good hitters. Still preserved the win though. I'd say his closer job is still quite safe.

inb4 he's replaced tomorrow.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He held on. Barely. It's tough to bounce back as a closer when you start the season blowing games. A 5-1 lead in a non-save situation shouldn't be that difficult against any lineup.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That moment you realize KC is 7-0. Detroit is 6-1. And the White Sox are 2-4. :cry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BREWERS WIN :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Mookie Betts is awesome.
> 
> Ortiz at the plate. The shift is on. No one covering 3rd.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587722143905017856
This guy is money. He is an absolute joy to watch and I feel he brings an air of youth to the Red Sox. He is going to be the X Factor for the Sox this year. If he has a great year, they will have a great season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's so loose and smooth in everything he does. That's usually a really good sign of a player making it. He doesn't/shouldn't K much and will take BB (though hasn't much so far). He seems like the perfect leadoff hitter.

I was a fan of the guy the first time I saw him play the game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Adam Jones is ON FIRE.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Thank God for baseball. I have something to watch since Raw is in toilet mode. Go Braves!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*:maisielol Lester


http://m.mlb.com/video/v72546383/cinchc-soler-throws-out-cozart-at-third-in-the-2nd/?c_id=mlb
*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Mercy said:


> *:maisielol Lester
> 
> 
> http://m.mlb.com/video/v72546383/cinchc-soler-throws-out-cozart-at-third-in-the-2nd/?c_id=mlb
> *




:ti :ti :ti. This guy gets paid millions and he can't throw the ball to 1st, 2nd, or 3rd. What a joke.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Soler the Reds killer tonight, brought to you by Skyline Chili :grin2:



Rizzo said:


> I think it will be. Hopefully Lester's a lot better than he was opening night, but if Hamilton gets on base a ton, we're in trouble since Lester refuses to throw over :StephenA. Arrieta was great last outing but Wood was shaky, so this series could go either way.


Hamilton was off tonight :StephenA

Drain Pipe Leake went all over the place in the 1st, but he patched it up afterwards. All the way till the 6th at least. Jumbo Diaz with with them jumbo-sized blows... Back-to-back nights giving up a lead in the 8th like he's in a hurry for some ballpark franks. Lol this has already gotten old. Price needs to fix the bullpen with haste. 

Phillips had a spectacular night. First 4 hit game in 4 years :mark:. The bullpen will always have their last say in things though :floyd1



Mercy said:


> *:maisielol Lester
> 
> 
> http://m.mlb.com/video/v72546383/cinchc-soler-throws-out-cozart-at-third-in-the-2nd/?c_id=mlb
> *


Hamilton would had been like the road runner tonight :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Soler the Reds killer tonight, brought to you by Skyline Chili :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Hamilton got on base twice against Lester he would have had 6 stolen bases.


:woah Nelly Cruz. Calm down brah, you gon' get drug tested like crazy.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Soler the Reds killer tonight, brought to you by Skyline Chili :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soler's just a killer period :banderas

Lots of credit to our bullpen though for keeping it close after Lester got slammed. They've been on point all season.

Still not worried about Lester yet. I'm hoping these first two starts were his make-up spring training starts that he missed due to the dead arm he was dealing with for most of spring.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Rizzo said:


> Soler's just a killer period :banderas
> 
> Lots of credit to our bullpen though for keeping it close after Lester got slammed. They've been on point all season.
> 
> Still not worried about Lester yet. I'm hoping these first two starts were his make-up spring training starts that he missed due to the dead arm he was dealing with for most of spring.




His arm was alive and well on that "pick off" to first. :ti


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> His arm was alive and well on that "pick off" to first. :ti


So was Soler's. :reigns2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Other pitchers are getting touched up too. Kershaw, Zimmermann, Felix, all aces, have all been hit pretty hard in one start. Most likely others. No need to worry about anyone that has a track record and isn't having an amazing start so far.

We're like 5-7 games in here lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> He'll need TJ surgery to ever be 100% again. It's possible he can adjust his game and still be effective, but it seems like his fastball is toast. So this means more breaking pitches, which cause more stress to the UCL. So I'm not even getting why they don't just do TJ now. He's supposedly only 26 even if he looks 46.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how the A's are scoring so much.
> ...


Inclined to believe that Billy Beane took a long, hard look at the Kansas City Royals and thought he could attempt to, in some way, model his team off of what they achieved last season. The Royals are the definition of a team which does not boast any true superstars (unless we want to count their stacked high-leverage relief pitchers) but excel at "avoiding the awful." That seemed to become Beane's motto in the offseason. While no individual name from that lineup stands out there are no apparent glaring weaknesses, either. I don't think the lineup is as good as they may appear to be based on the first week (Canha has been the big positive surprise thus far for the A's) just as several of these aces' early starts like Kershaw, Wainwright, Lester and yes even Bumgarner are not illustrative of the pitchers they will most likely be throughout the course of the year. However, I don't think the Athletics' lineup is in any way _bad_. They're no powerhouse, though; they were just shut down by J.A. Happ for 6+ innings the other day, for instance, and while perhaps Happ is improving himself I'm inclined to think he does not profile to be dominant in 2015.



IDONTSHIV said:


> Not too thrilled with the Giants San Diego sojourn, but the Championship Flag gets raised today!!! :mark:


:mark: It was glorious. :bum rode on a horse in the outfield holding the Championship Flag by gawd! :mark: :lol

The less said about the game, beyond the excellent pitching of rookie Chris Heston and the fine on-base skills of several different Giants but most conspicuously Nori Aoki, the better. :side:



MrMister said:


> Mookie Betts is awesome.
> 
> Ortiz at the plate. The shift is on. No one covering 3rd.
> 
> ...


Saw that highlight moments ago. Excellent play. Mookie Betts is fabulous. Reminds me of Brandon Phillips stealing two bases against the shift when Adam Dunn was a Cincinnati Red. I know that was a favorite play of *LC*'s. 



Mercy said:


> *:maisielol Lester
> 
> 
> http://m.mlb.com/video/v72546383/cinchc-soler-throws-out-cozart-at-third-in-the-2nd/?c_id=mlb
> *


:lmao

Wow. Now one sees why he refuses to throw over to first base. :lol


The pomp and circumstance of the home opener was marvelous. A tasteful tribute to legendary Giants, 49ers and Warriors announcer Lon Simmons who just died at age 91 was quite touching. The aforementioned Bumgarner moment on the horse was fitting since the team essentially found itself carried by him last October through the entire postseason. The weather was ideal. Everything was perfect.*

*Except the game. :side:

And the Giants were 6-0 in home openers throughout this even year dynastic run so now the run is truly ovar to borrow from Ken "Hawk" Harrelson. It's not that the Giants had to win their home opener but the Giants had to win their home opener.  :lol


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think the A's lineup is average. They shouldn't be scoring as much as they are. Look at Detroit's lineup again. How have the A's scored as many runs?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I think the A's lineup is average. They shouldn't be scoring as much as they are. Look at Detroit's lineup again. How have the A's scored as many runs?



How do the As do what they do a lot of years? Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah. I hate them. All in a cavernous pitcher's park too wtf????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Yeah. I hate them. All in a cavernous pitcher's park too wtf????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


Ya that park is bonkers. You could probably play an entirely separate game of baseball on both sites in foul territory. So much freakin space. Wouldn't even interfere. You'd just have to watch out for line drive fouls though of course.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I should amend my earlier post by saying that the A's do have one outstanding player, and that is Ben Zobrist. Because of his positional flexibility, sound defense and potent hitting Zobrist is a top-10 position player in the game right now. Probably the single most underrated position player in all of baseball. 



MrMister said:


> I think the A's lineup is average. They shouldn't be scoring as much as they are. Look at Detroit's lineup again. How have the A's scored as many runs?


That is what I am saying, bruh! 

A lot of it of course hinges on what kind of pitching these teams are facing. No offense to the Rangers but a great deal of this offensive surge from Oakland has come against some poor pitching in the form of some Rangers pitchers, Astros pitchers and a couple of back-end starters from the Mariners plus an "off" King Felix. 

Much like the Giants--in Arizona against anemic pitching in a hitter-friendly ballpark they were scoring some actual runs. They fly to San Diego and play four games in PETCO and a game back at AT&T Park against better pitching, and suddenly the run production dries up. 

It's such a small sample, though, it is difficult to assess to much from anyone yet. Though it is certainly not surprising that the Tigers remain one of the more potent offenses in the game. (Yet even there they enjoyed taking on some iffy Twins pitching.)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This game is just reaffirming my belief that pitchers batting should die a thousand deaths. Greene has twice been unable to get a damn bunt down. How anyone finds that entertaining I'll never understand.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Going Going GONZO*

ABREU BOMB ALERT!!! GET IN YOUR SHELTERS!








Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> I should amend my earlier post by saying that the A's do have one outstanding player, and that is Ben Zobrist. Because of his positional flexibility, sound defense and potent hitting Zobrist is a top-10 position player in the game right now. Probably the single most underrated position player in all of baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol A's will be scoring all year watch! (jinx take effect pls)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hahaha. 

Dodgers are winning the World Series this year while boasting two or three different NL ROY candidates, three or so MVP candidates and the probable NL CYA-winner. (please jinx, please...)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

My mancrush on Odor continues. He takes over leadoff duties and in his first AB he draws the BB and scores.:mark:

LET'S GO ODOR LET'S GO CLAP CLAP


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I said this yesterday and I'll say it again...Adam Jones is on fire.





If I can turn into Deso for a second...



3 GAME WIN STREAK!!! :mark: :mark: MVPAbreu :mark: :mark: CY YOUNG QUINTANA :mark: :mark: WHITE SOX BULLPEN :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

About to be 6-2... This is where we show our true colors .


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:yes :yes :yes

CANO! CANO! CANO! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Worst manager and bullpen in the NL. Laughable. 

Lol I'm so tempted to rage quit for a few days. I can't... Extraordinary night from DeSclafani almost squandered in a blink of an eye in the 8th inning ONCE again... Why the hell won't Price put in Chapman with the game on the line? Not even ten games in and I already have a headache. Glad we just won the game.

EDIT: Gregg with a ERA of 21. I doubt he get the bottom half out in little league.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Worst manager and bullpen in the NL. Laughable.
> 
> Lol I'm so tempted to rage quit for a few days. I can't... Extraordinary night from DeSclafani almost squandered in a blink of an eye in the 8th inning ONCE again... Why the hell won't Price put in Chapman with the game on the line? Not even ten games in and I already have a headache. Glad we just won the game.
> 
> EDIT: Gregg with a ERA of 21. I doubt he get the bottom half out in little league.


:lol 

Closers gotta close.

In other words your manager is an idiot.  


Meanwhile, bad news for the Mets:



> SB Nation MLB @SBNationMLB
> Follow
> David Wright left tonight's Mets game with a pulled hamstring. "Major injury," says T.Collins http://www.amazinavenue.com/2015/4/...ry-update-pulled-hamstring-injury-matt-harvey …


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> I said this yesterday and I'll say it again...Adam Jones is on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullpen's not completely awful this year. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> :lol
> 
> Closers gotta close.
> 
> In other words your manager is an idiot.


Instead of 7-1, we're at 5-3. That's baseball for ya though.

Lol double checked on Gregg's stats. It's at 15.00 now. * Sigh * Boy oh boy :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Fish finally beat the Braves. It only took them five tries.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Bullpen's not completely awful this year. :mark:




The White Sox always try to incorporate 1 or 2 people from AAA in the bullpen every year and they end up sucking...oh and they got rid of Blowisario too. This year they don't have to do that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I like the way Caminero has showed up for the Pirates so far this season. He's gunning triple digits in April.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> Jon Weisman @jonweisman
> Follow
> "In the last 19 games in which Madison Bumgarner does not appear against them, the Royals are 18-1." - @BillShaikin http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-kansas-city-royals-start-twins-20150414-story.html …


:lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fun with small sample sizes.

It's easy to see this because it's at the start but look Adrian Gonzalez's stats (what i mean is hitters do this during the year if you look at small stretches).

.704 ISO :lol

.526 BABIP :lol

.556 BA :lol HIS BATTING AVERAGE IS HIGHER THAN HIS BABIP

.625 OBP :lol

1.259 SLG WHAT THAT'S SLUGGING NOT OPS :lmao

http://www.fangraphs.com/statss.aspx?playerid=1908&position=1B

I should've looked at his ISO after the night he hit the 3 HR and had hit a HR in last AB the night before.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nolan Arenado's catch last night :mark:

http://m.mlb.com/news/article/118394026/good-as-gold-rockies-nolan-arenado-makes-fantastic-catch

One of the best catches I've ever seen. Very Jeter-esque.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Arenado is better than Jeter in the field. He might end up being better with the bat.

And yeah that catch was a great one.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Going Going GONZO*

GET RID OF FUCKING JOHN DANKS. HE SUCKS. CALL UP RODON.


Abreu striking out to end the game when he could have hit a bomb to take the lead :cry

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> I like the way Caminero has showed up for the Pirates so far this season. He's gunning triple digits in April.


I saw a clip of him hitting 101 with 3-4 pitches. If he can stay in control, he should take over for Melancon even if Melancon rebounds. How good is his breaking stuff? Or does he have breaking stuff?

We were talking about Melancon the other day. I didn't realize his velocity is way down. That's not good considering he's not a fireballer.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I saw a clip of him hitting 101 with 3-4 pitches. If he can stay in control, he should take over for Melancon even if Melancon rebounds. How good is his breaking stuff? Or does he have breaking stuff?
> 
> We were talking about Melancon the other day. I didn't realize his velocity is way down. That's not good considering he's not a fireballer.


Probably too early to consider him for inheriting the closer role, I think they have Tony Watson in mind for the contingency plan if Melancon is done. He had a 97 MPH cutter last year and now it's topping out at 93. Not good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah Watson for the short term, but if Searage can help reign in Caminero's control (he already has helped him improve), this is a guy you have to give the ball to when it matters most. Need to see a lot more from Caminero though, because like many fireballers, control is an issue.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Yeah Watson for the short term, but if Searage can help reign in Caminero's control (he already has helped him improve), this is a guy you have to give the ball to when it matters most. Need to see a lot more from Caminero though, because like many fireballers, control is an issue.


Agreed. And in typical Huntington fashion, they scooped Caminero up for cash and nothing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Wow :ugh2

That's all I got for tonight :lol. Time to get schooled by the Cards as per usual. And Wainwright's on the mound on Sunday. Great.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Wow :ugh2
> 
> That's all I got for tonight :lol. Time to get schooled by the Cards as per usual. And Wainwright's on the mound on Sunday. Great.


Wood was great tonight, surprisingly. :enzo. It was a fun series to watch, for me at least lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Here comes the slide for the Braves.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Royals are scary. Not only did they retain Davis, Herrera, Holland... they have Hochevar back, who was basically Wade Davis before Wade Davis - former SP turned RP who can throw 98MPH+ and get everyone out for an inning or two before his Tommy John surgery. Not to mention they also got Ryan Madson, who has shown some flashes of being dominant.

Crazy to think Ned Yost only has to worry about 5 innings. It is Ned Yost, though. He's bound to blow it somehow.

Lorenzo Cain is awesome. Dude is severely underrated.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> The Royals are scary. Not only did they retain Davis, Herrera, Holland... they have Hochevar back, who was basically Wade Davis before Wade Davis - former SP turned RP who can throw 98MPH+ and get everyone out for an inning or two before his Tommy John surgery. Not to mention they also got Ryan Madson, who has shown some flashes of being dominant.
> 
> Crazy to think Ned Yost only has to worry about 5 innings. It is Ned Yost, though. He's bound to blow it somehow.
> 
> Lorenzo Cain is awesome. Dude is severely underrated.


Moose is still raking too I think. Hosmer is having a not terrible start for once.

They lost tonight, but I reckon it was UNLIKELY they were going undefeated.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588517371557638145
U wot m8? :wow


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588881200720261121:dance


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Strike zone is too big.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I approve of Major League Baseball's decision, just now coming out of the Commissioner's office to cancel the rest of the 2015 season. It is rather evident that baseball had the chance to go out on top this past autumn and made a tragic error in not doing so. Oh well. Negotiations to have MLB reopen for 2016 should be an interesting storyline to follow.

WARRIORS


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jose! Jose! Jose! Jose!
Jose! Jose!
Jose! Jose! Jose! Jose!
Jose! Jose!

Get fucked, White Sox.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

KRIS BRYANT DA GOD. 3KS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Joe Maddon rules so much.

So does any manager that lets bad umpires know they're bad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> KRIS BRYANT DA GOD. 3KS
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is it time to put him in the Hall of Fame yet?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Is it time to put him in the Hall of Fame yet?



Give it another day or two.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Rays signed Arencibia. :WHYYY


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

For the lulz I bet. 

He's one of the worst professional baseball players I've ever seen.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves beat the Blue Jays. That park is something else.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Greg Polanco with a three hit game and killed the Brewers on the basepaths too, he was an offensive force. Shame his fielding is still so iffy. And Starling Marte blasted a LF HR, which is always tough at PNC. I fucking love the Pirates outfield so much, it's easily the best in baseball.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Everyone talking about Bryant and Trout already has 100HR and 100SB and is only 5 months older then him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



peep4life said:


> Everyone talking about Bryant and Trout already has 100HR and 100SB and is only 5 months older then him.




Roids work.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



peep4life said:


> Everyone talking about Bryant and Trout already has 100HR and 100SB and is only 5 months older then him.


To be fair, Trout didn't really do much during his first call up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah that Mike Trout. Such an underrated and under-appreciated talent.


Ok actual underrated players:

Is Jacob deGrom the most underrated pitcher atm?

And Chris "Charlton" Heston might be the only Giants bright spot so far.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU GRAND SLAM ALERT A BOMB BABY.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rIos0ya-yss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

RIP Anibal Sanchez today

I wonder if this will awaken that lineup.


Danny Salazar looked really good today. He's still giving up hard contact (in another park he'd have given up a HR to Torii most likely), but he threw almost all fastballs today. If he can develop a better off speed game, I really think we are looking at an elite starter. This should be an obvious observation to anyone that has seen him pitch of course. His fastball is one of the best in the game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

hamilton filed for divorce :done its all falling apart


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm sure he'll be alright given the amount of money he's stealing from Art Moreno.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pitch clocks make my dick hard. Every game seems like its 40 minutes shorter. With other mild adjustments, baseball could easily shave a full hour off a game and still have replays.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bryant went 2/3 with 1 RBI and 3 BBs. Remember when he struck out a ton back in the day? LOL


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's fast now too. One of the hits was an infield single against KIMBREL.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Remember when the White Sox absolutely dominated Detroit?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jim Johnson still sucks.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A-Rod is really rolling right now. As weird as it may be, he's been the best hitter for us so far. Good to see Betances and Miller get a break here too. Tanaka did well for us in this outing. Chris Young though, how good has this guy been? Great pick up from last season. Pretty sure CC is our next starter, oh Lord. Please let him have a decent outing.

I also think the Yankees have a good two-headed monster in Betances and Miller in the bullpen. Think they can rival the three-headed monster in the Royals bullpen. But who could possibly join the Yankees bullpen? Hmmm.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Giants have their 2014 World Series Championship Ring Ceremony before the game at home... and they win! In their uniforms on which golden numbers shine. So wonderful! :cheer

"CHARLTON" HESTON. CRAWFORD. AOKI. MVPANIK. MVPAGAN. MVPOSEY. BELT. ROMO. CASILLA.

GIANTS! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Man, the Mets suck.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Remember when the White Sox absolutely dominated Detroit?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Like anyone gives a fuck about the White Sox.

Also YOENIS with the absolute laser grand slam. Quintana is getting worked by this lineup. He had 2 strike counts on like 5 of the first 6 or 7 guys and they still scored 4 runs that inning.

EDIT: GOT DAMN YOENIS DID IT AGAIN


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Kris Bryant is in the majors now.*

:mj2 This is why I wanted Cespedes on my fantasy team this year.


So...Lester.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Lester still struggling to throw to first


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Kris Bryant is in the majors now.*

I wasn't able to watch the game, did he fail throwing to first again today?

Also, Cruz has 2 MORE HOMERS SO FAR TODAY. That makes 8 on the year right now and like 8 in 13 games or something like that...since they're playing their 13th game lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> I'm sure he'll be alright given the amount of money he's stealing from Art Moreno.


He wasn't the one who offered that silly deal (which was thought of at the time due to Hamilton already beginning to decline). I certainly won't feel bad for him getting paid, especially with how Moreno/Angels came off as a total shitbag for how they tried to get an out on the contract.

I'm probably reading more into that comment than I should, but LOL at anyone that feels bad for owners making a few lousy investments on players.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> I wasn't able to watch the game, did he fail throwing to first again today?
> 
> Also, Cruz has 2 MORE HOMERS SO FAR TODAY. That makes 8 on the year right now and like 8 in 13 games or something like that...since they're playing their 13th game lol.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ball stuck in his mitt on a routine throw to first and he had to throw his whole glove


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> He wasn't the one who offered that silly deal (which was thought of at the time due to Hamilton already beginning to decline). I certainly won't feel bad for him getting paid, especially with how Moreno/Angels came off as a total shitbag for how they tried to get an out on the contract.
> 
> I'm probably reading more into that comment than I should, but LOL at anyone that feels bad for owners making a few lousy investments on players.


He hit 43 HR's the year before he signed with LAA. That's a decline? I'm just not one to feel sympathy for some dickhead who's been given chance after chance and handed boatloads of guaranteed money just to stay off drugs and he can't do it. 

They should get an out on his contract. He signed it under false pretenses that he was serious about baseball, not drugs. Fuck him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> Ball stuck in his mitt on a routine throw to first and he had to throw his whole glove




The only time he can actually throw to first is just to throw his whole mitt :ti


Cespedes career numbers against Quintana...6-8 with 4 HR's. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> He hit 43 HR's the year before he signed with LAA. That's a decline? I'm just not one to feel sympathy for some dickhead who's been given chance after chance and handed boatloads of guaranteed money just to stay off drugs and he can't do it.
> 
> They should get an out on his contract. He signed it under false pretenses that he was serious about baseball, not drugs. Fuck him.


Almost half his HRs were hit before his 50th game played. His K rate took a significant jump (up 8% from the year before), he had health issues (both drug and non-drug related) and he was already on the wrong side of 30. Either the Angels didn't do their homework, or (more likely) are just trying to screw a guy out of millions they owe him because he's not producing like they thought he would. 

There were others that agreed with the above paragraph days after the signing initally happened, such as Grantlands Jonah Keri:



> Hamilton is no sure thing. We covered his risk factors earlier today: This contract covers his age 32 to 36 seasons, and most players tend to peak before they hit 30; he’s struggled with injuries, with 2012 marking the first time he’d played more than 133 games in four years; he’ll add another lousy batting eye to a lineup with several of them; and you have to at least mention a history of substance abuse when discussing risk. He’s also likely to take a sizable hit in moving from Arlington to Anaheim.


and Fangraphs Jeff Sullivan



> He’s 31 years old, which means he’s probably not getting better. He’s proven to be somewhat injury-prone, and while that didn’t stop him from getting into 148 games most recently, he’s also probably not getting more durable. Plenty of people are concerned about Hamilton’s history of substance abuse, since he has the potential to relapse, and since people don’t quite understand what, if any, long-term effects said substance abuse might’ve had.


If two internet writers (among others) know of the various risks tagged with signing Hamilton, the Angels surely knew this as well. Here's what Moreno said after signing him in 2012:



> When the Angels signed Hamilton in 2012 — six years after baseball had reinstated him following a two-year suspension for drug and alcohol abuse — Moreno said the Angels had not inserted additional language to protect the team against a relapse.


That doesn't allow you to backtrack on what you said to get an out. And even if there was a sort of agreement, it may not be legal and the MLBPA could've challenged the ruling. If they would've been allowed to, it would've opened up a big can of worms that the MLB or MLBPA wouldn't have waned.

So sorry, regardless of your feelings on his drug problems, you don't get to bend/break rules so you don't have to pay the money. And had Josh been producing like they hoped the 2 years prior, I doubt they even challenge the ruling. It's called a guaranteed contract for a reason.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So the Rangers were up 10-5 and lost 11-10. Yeah that happened.

woat pitching rip imo


The Lester mitt throw cracked me up so today wasn't total wash.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cruz needs to be tested everyday, twice a day. Dude better start drinking a lot of water to piss.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Is he facing a full season suspension if he fails again?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> Almost half his HRs were hit before his 50th game played. His K rate took a significant jump (up 8% from the year before), he had health issues (both drug and non-drug related) and he was already on the wrong side of 30. Either the Angels didn't do their homework, or (more likely) are just trying to screw a guy out of millions they owe him because he's not producing like they thought he would.
> 
> There were others that agreed with the above paragraph days after the signing initally happened, such as Grantlands Jonah Keri:
> 
> ...



I never said it was a good contract, it's a proven fact that if you sign anyone over the age of 30 to these types of deals you are going to end up regretting it. Look at Pujols, who was the most consistently great hitter of the last decade. But he's still productive despite his decline. Hamilton isn't a bad investment because of his decline, he's a bad investment because he isn't even on the field because he's a junkie. You're not wrong about anything, I just have no sympathy for him and if I were the one who committed millions of dollars to him, I would be wanting that back too. This is no different than A-Rod and the Yankees money issue.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's currently not on the field because he had shoulder surgery this spring. His absence has nothing to do with failing a drug test. The Angels challenged that he failed a drug test so they could get out of the contract, but the arbiter said what he did didn't violate the JDA.

And I feel the same about the Yankees on that as I do the Angels. A-Rod lost out on his 2014 salary (aside from bonuses it appears) which is well within the Yankees right. That doesn't allow you to slip out of the deal after, though. He did his time with the year suspension + missed salary. There's a reason they have guaranteed contracts.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Plenty of drama between the A's and Royals this weekend. 


And on April 19th, the Giants' season is already lost. 

Let's get that top five pick, boys! You can do it! I believe in you! :mark: :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves win another series!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

CARLOS RODON HAS BEEN CALLED UP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: CRUZ (test for peds?)*

CALL IT A COMEBACK BABY. White Sox down 3-0 bottom of the 9th. Come back and win 4-3 bottom of the ninth. I bet you this sparks this team and they go on a tear now. I'm calling it, they're about to win 10 out of 12 games. Starting with today's.

Also, Robertson is unhittable. I just looked at his stats too...he has 116 career holds, that's a lot. Wow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Kris Bryant doing Kris Bryant things.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Rizzo said:


> Kris Bryant doing Kris Bryant things.




He doesn't have any home runs yet, he's a flop.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> He doesn't have any home runs yet, he's a flop.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That'll be taken care of tomorrow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Abreu's love for the Cubs shines bright.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Addison Russell now getting the call.
:sodone


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Rizzo said:


> That'll be taken care of tomorrow.


Against filthy Frankie? More like multiple K's, Pirates win, everyone gets laid.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABOMB ABREU BOMB ALERT

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rIos0ya-yss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Just saw this Brewers score fpalm

Lucroy out for 4-6 weeks and Gennett hurt himself in the shower lol. God not a good start for them at all.

Edit:

AHHH SHIT GRAND SLAM :mark: 

Brewers are catching up :mark:


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

What a game. Love this lineup.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

RIP Melancon.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*The Reds' might have the worst bullpen in all of baseball. High School included.*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

When was the last time there were 3 grand slams in one game? Also I see there was an NFL game today... 16-10 final. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS

All credit to Carmen Kiew of the twitter world for the .gifs...

THAT DOUBLE PLAY. CRAWNIK in the middle infield. (That's Brandon Crawford and Joe MVPanik for those keeping score.) 

It's the reverse of the Game 7 double play... :banderas 










:lincecum4 bests AGON!










Interim right fielder Justin MAXWELL makes a fantastic catch!










Beating the Dodgers will never not feel right! Never not feel good! Odd year that, motherfuckers! :mark:

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

well sox beat the rays tonight so thats good.

Either we are do good, or we do horrible. Life as a Boston fan.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Looks like a Marlins vs Giants better record bet would have been competitive this year Deso :deandre


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Teams that are better than I thought they would be = New York Mets

Teams that are worse than I thought they would be = Pittsburgh Pirates


Oh yeah, neither observation actually matters because April is still happening. ASTROS in first place :lol


Thom Brennaman said that three GS in one game has only happened 3 times (now 4). Last time wasn't that long ago...2011. Too bad I missed all this chaos in Miller Park.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Robin Ventura's 500th game as a head coach is today, that's about 450 too many.



KC and Detroit to both get 120 Wins this year, take down the Mariners record by 4 games.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU BOMB ALERT...NUMBER 5.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

SNOW AT YANKEE STADIUM

and by yankee stadium i mean comerica in detroit:side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think the Mets are for real this time.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Is the website messed up...cause my signature says Abreu Bomb Alert: 1 in all of them...but it should say 5 with the date and time and stuff.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Chris Rock on Blacks in baseball*

https://youtu.be/qzrt3cwKK4k


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes. My sigs have gotten messed up too. Go to user cp and save the sig again. It should update any changes you've made.

Rangers are pure feast and famine.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*CUETO DAGAWD btw.

*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS WIN! GIANTS WIN THE SERIES OVER THE DAMNED DODGERS! GIANTS!!! VIVA LA GIGANTES!!!!!

WALK-OFF!!! MVPANIK!!!

:bum osey2 MVAOKI MVDUFFY MVPAGAN MVBLANCO MVMAXWELL MVBELT MVARIAS MVCRAWFORD MVKONTOS MVROMO MVSUSAC MVCASILLA

MVTHIRD BASE UMPIRE FOR NOT CALLING MVBLANCO OUT ON THE BLATANT CONTACT WITH THIRD BASE COACH ROBERTO MVKELLY.

MVGIANTS

DIE DODGERS DIE

MEANWHILE BARRY MVBONDS SEES HIS CONVICTION OVERTURNED BY THE MVAPPEALS COURT. THE MAN COULD ALWAYS TAKE A WALK, AMMIRITE? 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Marlins finally win a game too.

Desclafani balling for the Reds.
Eovaldi just had a strong outting against the Tigers.
Caminero has had his moments this year for the Pirates.

I know all this can change but other than the Dee move I wasn't that crazy about much of the Fishies off season, though I did give it a decent grade and thought they did ENOUGh to compete. Getting rid of Jones was enough for me to give the off season an A. As good as Prado has been, I didn't want to rid of Eovaldi so early. I never bought in to Latos as a star and also didn't think giving them a young gun for a hired one was very smart. And we still didn't adress the Strikoutalottia debacle. Hopefully this doesn't become another year of begging for the younger guy, or, Realmutto ,to play more. If Red can't make those moves and this new Mets guy can....well bring him on. As much as I like Red, he shows way too much dedication to the older players. 

Just Save us already, Jose.  and wtf is Dietrich?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Greg Polanco has been taking over offensively, nice to see.

Edit: ANNNNND he drives in a run for the seventh inning lead. Against a lefty too. Well done.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS

MVJUSTIN "SILVER HAMMER" MAXWELL. 

That CRAWFORD blast for a triple was fantastic as well. 

I... I don't even know what to say. What a game. What a series. What a world. 

Credit to @Mercy for this:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So.. THIS happened..










:ti :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: CRUZ (test for peds?)*

KC is filled with a bunch of hot headed mother fuckers. Just because you went to the World Series and then got butt fucked by the Giants doesn't mean you can get in a fight every damn series. Calm your fucking titties and play baseball. 

-edit-

Fucking over inflated ego heads.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> So.. THIS happened..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... that's from a couple of years ago. I know that's Eric Chavez throwing the ball and he hasn't been with NY since 2012. Still an amusing moment.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That was an Epic moment.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I've concluded that Yordano Ventura is the biggest dickhead since Nyjer Morgan.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pathetic American Leaguers. End the DH and Ventura does none of this.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Adam Eaton is the fucking hothead. First complaining to the ump, then yelling at Yordano because you weren't set for the pitch. Royals haven't started shit this year, besides maybe Yordano chapping at Trout.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Adam Eaton is the fucking hothead. First complaining to the ump, then yelling at Yordano because you weren't set for the pitch. Royals haven't started shit this year, besides maybe Yordano chapping at Trout.


Yeah I rewatched it and read another article saying Eaton started the whole thing. So I can't blame Yordano too much I suppose.

Even so, I'm still not a fan of the guy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Adam Eaton is the fucking hothead. First complaining to the ump, then yelling at Yordano because you weren't set for the pitch. Royals haven't started shit this year, besides maybe Yordano chapping at Trout.




The Royals started the whole thing with the A's. Lowrie slid dirty into 2nd. An A's batter was then promptly hit. It should have ended there, but nope, the Royals decide to retaliate the next game too cause fuck players health, lets just continue throwing at them even though we already retaliated.

https://twitter.com/garydcolemanjr/status/591472169747546113/photo/1

:ti


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> The Royals started the whole thing with the A's. Lowrie slid dirty into 2nd. An A's batter was then promptly hit. It should have ended there, but nope, the Royals decide to retaliate the next game too cause fuck players health, lets just continue throwing at them even though we already retaliated.


Lawrie is shit. And, fuck, its entertaining. I guess you can't be flamboyant...no wonder the sport is dying. In Latin America you can bat flip and shit, then you come to the MLB and become boring. This all started with teams being mad about the Royals doing shit against the norm. Instead of beating them (9-1 against decent teams), they have to be assholes.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Lawrie is shit. And, fuck, its entertaining. I guess you can't be flamboyant...no wonder the sport is dying. In Latin America you can bat flip and shit, then you come to the MLB and become boring. This all started with teams being mad about the Royals doing shit against the norm. Instead of beating them (9-1 against decent teams), they have to be assholes.



Players still bat flip all the time (Puig as one example), so no idea what you're talking about. Elaborate on teams being mad about the Royals doing stuff against the norm please.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Samardzija hitting Royals, and tonight yelling at Christian Calon to, "get back in dugout", after a double play in the half inning before the brawl. At least admit Samardzija is a piece of shit, and that is tough coming from a Cubs fan.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Samardzija hitting Royals, and tonight yelling at Christian Calon to, "get back in dugout", after a double play in the half inning before the brawl. At least admit Samardzija is a piece of shit, and that is tough coming from a Cubs fan.




He has always been a piece of shit, hated him from his Cub days, every time someone would hit a HR off of him he'd always try to hit the next batter. He always did this when he was with the Cubs and already did this on opening day.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Giancarlo hit a laser last night that came off his bat at 118.5 MPH landed in the second row, and promptly shot straight up to the upper decks before coming straight back down.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> Giancarlo hit a laser last night that came off his bat at 118.5 MPH landed in the second row, and promptly shot straight up to the upper decks before coming straight back down.


That was legitimately one of the most insane HR's I have ever seen in my life. Like...it made contact, you blinked, it was gone before you got halfway through your blinking. For your average human batter, that would have been maybe a double hugging the line.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That Stanton blast was remarkable, *Stax*.


The Kansas City Royals' enemies list dwarfs Richard Nixon's.



> Ventura vs. Trout, Ventura vs. Lawrie, Ventura vs. Eaton, Royals vs. everybody. Are we sensing a trend?
> 
> — Ken Rosenthal (@Ken_Rosenthal) April 24, 2015





> You can't retroactively hit Madison Bumgarner in the back of the head with a chair wrestling style so maybe it's time to give this up Royals
> 
> — Mike Gianella (@MikeGianella) April 24, 2015


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Ok Rangers redo the Ballpark so the jet stream effect works again.

We're seriously going to trade for Josh Hamilton.:lol

Fire Daniels now pls.


I can't even think of anything I'd give up for Hamilton unless we can get a time machine and brink back Hamilton of 5 or so years ago.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Good riddance Hamilton. Now Angels can move on


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's hardly a bad deal for the Rangers, they're only paying 15 million for him. LAA is legitimately paying him over 80 million dollars to leave. That's insanity.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Carlos Martinez > Michael Wacha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

And the (5-0) start is gone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> It's hardly a bad deal for the Rangers, they're only paying 15 million for him. LAA is legitimately paying him over 80 million dollars to leave. That's insanity.


Yes, if the Angels are paying for most of Hambone's contract, I'm ok with it.

Texas is giving up no players. He was most comfortable in Texas. I'm sure the Rangers faithful will welcome him back. There's a remote chance he can recapture some of the magic.

lol who am i shittin'? He'll be bad.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: CRUZ (test for peds?)*

I'm drunk, pisse doff the white doc gsmd was suspended and eating Wendy's. Hiz

/edit- hi not biz 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> Giancarlo hit a laser last night that came off his bat at 118.5 MPH landed in the second row, and promptly shot straight up to the upper decks before coming straight back down.





Just saw the vid of this homerun...that would have killed someone if there was anyone at the game.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Just saw the vid of this homerun...that would have killed someone if there was anyone at the game.


I wish it would have impaled your alcoholic ass.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Nationals are so overrated. Still waiting for Strasburg to live up to the hype. He may never become an elite pitchers and forever stay in the realm of very good. They are atrocious in the field.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THE BIG FUCK WITH A LONG SOLO SHOT TO THE 42 IN LEFT CENTER


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> The Nationals are so overrated. Still waiting for Strasburg to live up to the hype. He may never become an elite pitchers and forever stay in the realm of very good. They are atrocious in the field.


I overrate them every year. LOOK AT THIS ROTATION. I always forget how bad they are in the field.

It's got Max and a bunch of overrated guys. Zimmermann is probably the 2nd best (and maybe is underrated actually), but he's started slow the past two seasons.

Thoughts on Matt Harvey so far?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Harvey has been good and screams the definition of an ace. I think he has had a case of bad luck this year (flu, ankle problems, etc,.), not to mention that he still is shaking off some rust. 

In 2 of his 3 starts, he ran into some circumstances where the hits and plays made against him were bloopers, soft hit balls, defense out of position, etc,. Overall, Harvey's stuff is way too nasty. It's awesome to see a guy want the ball in the most stressful moments. His psyche is impeccable and a mindset of a true ace. I love tuning into him. Even if I can't catch his starts live, I'll re watch it on MLB.tv after work or whatever. 

What have you enjoyed the most about baseball thus far into the season? I catch myself watching a lot of the Dodgers now for some reason.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I follow the Marlins facebook page just to see every Giancarlo HR and every Hech-of-a-play vid


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Harvey has been good and screams the definition of an ace. I think he has had a case of bad luck this year (flu, ankle problems, etc,.), not to mention that he still is shaking off some rust.
> 
> In 2 of his 3 starts, he ran into some circumstances where the hits and plays made against him were bloopers, soft hit balls, defense out of position, etc,. Overall, Harvey's stuff is way too nasty. It's awesome to see a guy want the ball in the most stressful moments. His psyche is impeccable and a mindset of a true ace. I love tuning into him. Even if I can't catch his starts live, I'll re watch it on MLB.tv after work or whatever.
> 
> What have you enjoyed the most about baseball thus far into the season? I catch myself watching a lot of the Dodgers now for some reason.


Harvey is who I'm paying the most attention to and what I've enjoyed the most so far (still watch Rangers of course but they're so bad). Harvey and Felix are my two favorites to watch. 

Harvey is not at his 2013 form, but you see flashes. He was not totally on today and he still went 8 2/3 lol. He deserves a better infield too. One of the runs he gave up was because of awful 2B play. The other was just Tex crushing a baseball. Those happen. 

I really want to see Harvey in post season baseball.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So did Hamilton get traded or did the proposed deal fall through?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's happening the last I heard, which was earlier today. I'm sure there is no rush because he's coming back from shoulder surgery.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> What have you enjoyed the most about baseball thus far into the season? I catch myself watching a lot of the Dodgers now for some reason.


I watched the Dodgers quite closely for three games. Giants swept them! :mark: :mark: :mark: 



MrMister said:


> Harvey is who I'm paying the most attention to and what I've enjoyed the most so far (still watch Rangers of course but they're so bad). Harvey and Felix are my two favorites to watch.
> 
> Harvey is not at his 2013 form, but you see flashes. He was not totally on today and he still went 8 2/3 lol. He deserves a better infield too. One of the runs he gave up was because of awful 2B play. The other was just Tex crushing a baseball. Those happen.
> 
> I really want to see Harvey in post season baseball.



Matt Harvey has certainly become one of my favorite pitchers to watch, along with Felix, Scherzer and Darvish (RIP). (Also looking forward to the return of Jose Fernandez.) He has a full palette of punishing pitches with which to work and his stuff is electric. His fastballs feature such drastic movement, he makes hitters look silly on those alone. Add all of the secondary pitches and it's usually not even fair.


Meanwhile: Justin MAXWELL! :mark: Thank you Kansas City Royals for putting him on waivers. What a "dumpster dive" by Sabean! :mark: Justin MAXWELL! :mark: "Silver Hammer!" Silver Slugger! :cheer :mark: MVAOKI. MVPANIK. MVPAGAN. MVPOSEY. MVMAXWELL. MVSUSAC. MVBLANCO. MVMCGEHEE. MVCRAWFORD. MVHUDSON. MVAFFELDT. MVCASILLA. MVMACHI.

MVGIANTS :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: CRUZ (test for peds?)*



El Conquistador said:


> I wish it would have impaled your alcoholic ass.




:woah what did I do to you?

Also, Addison Reed :ti :fuck you for ruining my fantasy teams ERA.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Sleep in peace Mr. Waino.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Ouch. Time to hear about how the NL should get the DH on ESPN for 3 weeks now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This is Joe Buck's fault. If he wasn't such a Cardinals homer when he calls their games...

He's almost as bad as Hawk. Actually, he's worse. The difference is, Hawk doesn't even give a fuck that he's homer. He's honest about it. Buck tries to play it off as if he's being impartial.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> This is Joe Buck's fault. If he wasn't such a Cardinals homer when he calls their games...
> 
> He's almost as bad as Hawk. Actually, he's worse. The difference is, Hawk doesn't even give a fuck that he's homer. He's honest about it. Buck tries to play it off as if he's being impartial.




Hawk kinda cares now after his last suspension. He starts talking about something and then goes "I'll stop talking about it before I get suspended." It's funny now :ti

ALSO WHITE SOX WALK OFF AGAINST KC. TAKE THAT YOU EGO INFLATED INBREDS.


Oh God, John Danks is pitching game 2. Enjoy your free win KC.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Chris Archer has given up just 3 earned runs all season, all of which came in his first start. In his last 4 starts, he's given up ZERO ER in 25 2/3 IP with a K/BB of 32/5. What a fucking god.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Archer's slider is one of the best pitches in the game. I've watched him a bit because I have a lot of Blue Jays and a few Red Sox in fantasy and those were his last three starts. He's taken a big step forward so far this year. I was always impressed with him, but right now he's jaw droppingly good.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Ouch. Time to hear about how the NL should get the DH on ESPN for 3 weeks now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, it's 2015, they should. Seeing guys hit .100/.150/.120 is not what I call entertaining baseball. Some guys haven't hit since high school. What gain is there to having pitchers hit? Obviously you can have instances like Wainwright but also it's just shitty hitting in general. If you want to increase scoring in the game that's a good place to start.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Beltre had three bats broken yesterday with Garrett Richards pitching.

Adrian sent an invoice to Richards for $300 listing the cost of the three bats.









:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*:hglol

Beltre DAGAWD!*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lmao

Beltre...


Wainwright almost surely down for the season. :faint:

Cardinals will probably pool their black magic resources so that they still win the NL Pennant in the odd year. :side:


GIANTS will _not_ lose today! :mark: :cheer


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cards still have Wacha, Lynn, and CMart. I'm assuming Martinez is good because St. Louis Cardinals. Lackey can be good now and then, he's fine for a 4th starter. Bullpen is still good. They'll still win a lot of games 4-1/3-2/5-3/5-4 etc.

World Series aspirations take a serious blow of course.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> Well, it's 2015, they should. Seeing guys hit .100/.150/.120 is not what I call entertaining baseball. Some guys haven't hit since high school. What gain is there to having pitchers hit? Obviously you can have instances like Wainwright but also it's just shitty hitting in general. If you want to increase scoring in the game that's a good place to start.


Because it's not baseball. Where's it going to end? Have a bunch of designated fielders and runners while only the best hitters get to hit? Guys like Ortiz or Edgar had fine careers and were/are great hitters, but they're never ever going to be held on the same plateau as other great hitters because they did not play baseball...they just hit. 

You don't get to the MLB level by not being a world class athlete. It goes for any position. If you are a pitcher, odds are you have also played every other position on the field, and were a good hitter too. Just because some pitchers go up there and completely 100% mail it in because they're afraid of getting hurt, doesn't mean the rest feel that way. 

If they want an increase in scoring, move the fences up, ban the concept of LOOGY's, and defensive shifts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm pretty satisfied with the state of this game. I became pretty bored of the juicer era. It drove me away because EVERYONE hit 30+ HR a year.

I like the shift. Hitters need to adjust and learn the take the ball the other way. Now this is actually extremely difficult, but it's going to make hitters better.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: CRUZ (test for peds?)*

John Danks pitched decent and got a win. :wow


Boston...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Agreed on the Cardinals and their pitching staff even without Wainwright, *Mr*. They are still going to be good, most likely.

I love watching pitchers hit. Obviously there are dangers in hitting; those dangers are inherent in the act of hitting. I'm fine with the two leagues being separated, in part, by the DH in the American League, however. Pitchers getting hits or in the case of :bum hitting home runs--nay, Grand Slams!--is on the short list for the greatest images a fan of the game can witness. However, the National League style of play with pinch-hitters, double switches, and simply the way in which one usually knows that you are now at the end of the lineup (with the pitcher batting last, save for Joe Maddon's prudent strategy being employed in Chicago with pitchers batting eighth), just makes for a markedly more entertaining and engaging game. If games are like self-contained stories, the more choices and decisions and dilemmas to face for a team's manager, the better the story. 

And I do not want to see defensive shifts banned by or LOOGYs or any of that. Pace of play? Nothing keeps games speedier than having sound defense applied behind solid pitching. If a lefty cannot hit to the left side of the field he better learn how to; shifts are splendid applications of the statistical knowledge teams have at their disposal pertaining to their opposition. Bringing in a dominant LOOGY may, depending upon who the lefty batter is, certainly, compel the opposing manager to swap his batter with a righty. The Giants and Dodgers had a little circuitous managerial chess match in the middle of the 8th inning of the second game of their three-game series, in which Bochy and Mattingly each burned two players for one at-bat. I love that. I love that each guy (and Mattingly's not a good manager, thankfully) recognized the paramount moment which was that at-bat at that time, and reacted toward securing the best possible matchup they could, the fear of extra innings or whatever be damned. 

What I'm saying is baseball is awesome. And will always be awesome.

Unless and until the Giants lose a game (or more) to the Dodgers this week. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Agreed on the Cardinals and their pitching staff even without Wainwright, *Mr*. They are still going to be good, most likely.












*Stopped reading after this. 












and in closing












*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Mercy said:


> *Stopped reading after this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Spoiler



How the hell did the person who made that .gif miss the word "I" between "If and "thought"?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> And I do not want to see defensive shifts banned by or LOOGYs or any of that. Pace of play? Nothing keeps games speedier than having sound defense applied behind solid pitching. If a lefty cannot hit to the left side of the field he better learn how to; shifts are splendid applications of the statistical knowledge teams have at their disposal pertaining to their opposition. Bringing in a dominant LOOGY may, depending upon who the lefty batter is, certainly, compel the opposing manager to swap his batter with a righty. The Giants and Dodgers had a little circuitous managerial chess match in the middle of the 8th inning of the second game of their three-game series, in which Bochy and Mattingly each burned two players for one at-bat. I love that. I love that each guy (and Mattingly's not a good manager, thankfully) recognized the paramount moment which was that at-bat at that time, and reacted toward securing the best possible matchup they could, the fear of extra innings or whatever be damned.


I wasn't advocating any of this, they're just suggestions I've heard from people about how to "fix" the pacing/scoring issues with baseball. Or people can just face the facts that we live in an era of advanced scouting that is making offense that much harder to come by.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tough blow for the Cards. They lose Mr. Dependable. I'm sure Martinez is on an innings limit this year, so it'll be tough for them.

Mattingly needs to play Alex Guerrero over Uribe. His bat is such a difference maker. 5 HR's and 13 RBI's in 21 at bats. Only 4 starts all year... PLAY THE MAN.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*lol Drow my fury is reserved for the Cards still being good despite losing someone as great as Wainwright, not you . *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> I wasn't advocating any of this, they're just suggestions I've heard from people about how to "fix" the pacing/scoring issues with baseball. Or people can just face the facts that we live in an era of advanced scouting that is making offense that much harder to come by.


Nah, I understand. Wasn't trying to suggest that you were behind those hypothetical measures. I've heard and read the same, too, including from the new commissioner himself, which I find a touch distressing. (Granted he's continually saying that he's only bringing up, say, the idea of banning defensive shifts to address as an issue.)

And *LC*... I understand.   @Mercy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*I hate the mere suggestion of banning defensive shifts. That's just bullshit as far as I'm concerned. Learn to hit the other way and they can't shift on you. 

If they want to speed the game up they can do that by calling strikes that are in the strike zone by definition. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Tough blow for the Cards. They lose Mr. Dependable. I'm sure Martinez is on an innings limit this year, so it'll be tough for them.
> 
> Mattingly needs to play Alex Guerrero over Uribe. His bat is such a difference maker. 5 HR's and 13 RBI's in 21 at bats. Only 4 starts all year... PLAY THE MAN.


Supposedly Guerrero is so atrocious defensively that he's unplayable. That is the word out of the Dodgers, in any case. However, he is a scary batter--or at least he is within this small sample size. The Giants sure have not figured him out yet.



Mercy said:


> *I hate the mere suggestion of banning defensive shifts. That's just bullshit as far as I'm concerned. Learn to hit the other way and they can't shift on you.
> 
> If they want to speed the game up they can do that by calling strikes that are in the strike zone by definition. *


Moderately "pitcher-friendly" home plate umpires are the best. Lance Barrett's strike zone is one of my favorites; everyone knows going into the game that the zone will be called in accordance with MLB's strike zone. If pitchers are locating they will be given almost all borderline calls. Hitters just have to be prepared to swing. And the games are faster and less cluttered that way.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Supposedly Guerrero is so atrocious defensively that he's unplayable. That is the word out of the Dodgers, in any case. However, he is a scary batter--or at least he is within this small sample size. The Giants sure have not figured him out yet.


Gee, if only there was a way we could still see him bat. Maybe they could designate a position for guys like that...

nah, it'd never work.

EDIT: I see Scherzer hurt his hand while batting as well. How many more aces have to go down before people realize this isn't a good idea? DH has been around longer than most of these players have been alive. Making the whole MLB DH only isn't going to lead to a snowball effect of having separate batters and fielders. Nobody has ever made this suggestion and trying to act like this is a legitimate counterpoint is ridiculous.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> Gee, if only there was a way we could still see him bat. Maybe they could designate a position for guys like that...
> 
> nah, it'd never work.


The Dodgers should trade him to the Angels now that Josh Hamilton is about to be out of their hair. Or the Rays. A theoretically contending AL team with a lackluster DH situation.

They should also not receive anything of use in return for him in my opinion.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Every year that I draft a stud starting pitcher they get injured. Every Single Time!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> Gee, if only there was a way we could still see him bat. Maybe they could designate a position for guys like that...
> 
> nah, it'd never work.
> 
> EDIT: I see Scherzer hurt his hand while batting as well. How many more aces have to go down before people realize this isn't a good idea? DH has been around longer than most of these players have been alive. Making the whole MLB DH only isn't going to lead to a snowball effect of having separate batters and fielders. Nobody has ever made this suggestion and trying to act like this is a legitimate counterpoint is ridiculous.


Or maybe pitchers shouldn't be made of fucking glass? This is exactly like when Chien Meng Wang hurt himself running the bases during inter-league play and that loud mouth douche Hank started crying about how it's the NL's fault that Wang is so un-athletic that he can't even run the bases without hurting himself. 

Same goes for Scherzer or anyone. Man the fuck up. Go play beer league softball if you can't hit in the MLB or run the bases. If pitchers want 200 million dollar contracts, part of that is not demanding to be treated like a fucking girl.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't want the DH in the NL. Then we can't ever argue about the DH again. Not as well at least.

Otherwise, I'm definitely pro-DH, but only for the AL.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This Boston rotation man :deandre

It's getting real ugly, real fast.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hamilton playing victim :lel


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Alcoholic said:


> This Boston rotation man :deandre
> 
> It's getting real ugly, real fast.


Bosox will have to trade for a starter or two. Not sure what they were thinking having Miley, Masterson, and others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How is hitting the issue here when one of these guys looked to hurt himself running... we've seen pitchers fall down the mound, should we get a designated thrower then or something? Man up and play the game. Injuries are a part of sports.

And as for the time complaints with games... one, it's the commercials more than anything, and two... it's a tactical game. It's not supposed to be a bang bang game. THat's the beauty of baseball. I love the defensive shifts, the pitcher trying mind games on the batter and vice versa, and just the feel of it being a game of intelligence over pure physical ability. Also, aren't these games shorter on average now than the average NFL game?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Scherzer, you could have just stayed in the AL if you are too chicken to hit. You decided to play real baseball so stop complaining. I hope the rest of the geeks in the nats locker room blasted his pathetic whining.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Like I said, if you're a pitcher and you think you deserve 150 million dollars, you better be able to swing a bat and run the bases without hurting yourself. Freak injuries happen to anyone, at any time. Position players can hurt themselves just as easily. Should we get designated runners for them to make sure they don't tweak something when stepping out of the batters box? You can't change the game because of bad luck. Nor can you complain about hitting just because you're such a pussy that you can't do it, when pitchers have been doing it for a hundred years.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Why should he care, he gets paid either way.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Desmond has surpassed Castro as the worst defensive SS in baseball.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Desmond has surpassed Castro as the worst defensive SS in baseball.


Castro has looked very good defensively at SS this year


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't care if the Braves lose the rest of the games all season as long as they beat the Nats.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Like I said, if you're a pitcher and you think you deserve 150 million dollars, you better be able to swing a bat and run the bases without hurting yourself. Freak injuries happen to anyone, at any time. Position players can hurt themselves just as easily. Should we get designated runners for them to make sure they don't tweak something when stepping out of the batters box? You can't change the game because of bad luck. Nor can you complain about hitting just because you're such a pussy that you can't do it, when pitchers have been doing it for a hundred years.


What he gets paid is irrelevant, but he gets paid to throw the ball, not hit it. Of course injuries can happen anytime, but if teams want to protect their investments in these pitchers making them do something that they are not capable of doing at a major league level -- hitting -- is stupid and unnecessary. There's enough of a problem with guys blowing their UCLs and needing Tommy John, so why force the issue by having them step in the box and potentially tear an achillies.

And just because pitchers have been doing it for a hundred years doesn't mean it has to stay the same. That's the same stupid argument people had against instant replay, which made the game fairer/better for everyone. The only one that benefits from pitchers hitting is the other team. Pitchers collectively have a .088/.110/.102 slash with -40(!!!) wRC+ this year. Exactly what is compelling about watching that at bat? I will sacrifice the Bartolo .gifs if that means we can see hitters and pitchers paid for what they're supposed to do.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Brandon McCarthy out for the year possibly, might need Tommy John. Pitchers are going down in bunches now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> What he gets paid is irrelevant, but he gets paid to throw the ball, not hit it. Of course injuries can happen anytime, but if teams want to protect their investments in these pitchers making them do something that they are not capable of doing at a major league level -- hitting -- is stupid and unnecessary. There's enough of a problem with guys blowing their UCLs and needing Tommy John, so why force the issue by having them step in the box and potentially tear an achillies.
> 
> And just because pitchers have been doing it for a hundred years doesn't mean it has to stay the same. That's the same stupid argument people had against instant replay, which made the game fairer/better for everyone. The only one that benefits from pitchers hitting is the other team. Pitchers collectively have a .088/.110/.102 slash with -40(!!!) wRC+ this year. Exactly what is compelling about watching that at bat? I will sacrifice the Bartolo .gifs if that means we can see hitters and pitchers paid for what they're supposed to do.


How much they're being paid is VERY relevant. The immortal Madison Bumgarner said: *“He knew the rules,” Bumgarner told the San Jose Mercury News. “Whatever much he signed for – what did he get, again? – he didn’t have a problem signing his name. He didn’t have a problem with hitting then. I’m sure he had his pick of anywhere he wanted to go.”*

If you're going to command a certain amount of money, no, you don't have to hit like Babe Ruth. But you ARE being paid to stay on the fucking field. If you can't swing a bat and run to first without getting injured, then you are a poor fucking investment and do not deserve the money you make. Or you can just accept the fact that bad luck happens. These guys could have just as easily been hurt during warmups than an official at bat. Wainwright has been playing in the NL for 10 years. Does he get hurt batting every year? No. It was a freak fucking thing. Scherzer on the other hand, just made himself look like a fucking girl with his whining and the fact that we're a month into the season and he's already hurt swinging a bat. 

In my opinion, if you want 25 million dollars a year, then you better be a world class athlete. Not just someone who throws hard. 

Instant replay has fuckall to do with what we're talking about. That's a technical area of the game, has nothing to do with "excitement".


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Sale and Samardjza should serve their suspensions right now...they're not going to play this series at Baltimore cause of these riots, there's no way. Or do suspensions not count postponed games?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Salty DFA'd

Begun the Realmutto era has


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> If you're going to command a certain amount of money, no, you don't have to hit like Babe Ruth. But you ARE being paid to stay on the fucking field. If you can't swing a bat and run to first without getting injured, then you are a poor fucking investment and do not deserve the money you make.


He's getting paid to get guys out. That's it. The Nats (or any NL team for that matter) aren't expecting to get any value from their pitchers hitting. Aside from guys converted to pitcher, no pitcher has ever been wanted by a team for his ability to hit the ball. That doesn't make them a poor investment, that's simply what their job is.



> Or you can just accept the fact that bad luck happens. These guys could have just as easily been hurt during warmups than an official at bat. Wainwright has been playing in the NL for 10 years. Does he get hurt batting every year? No. It was a freak fucking thing. Scherzer on the other hand, just made himself look like a fucking girl with his whining and the fact that we're a month into the season and he's already hurt swinging a bat.


Of course bad luck happens. But why force the issue and make them do something they aren't getting paid to do? Goalies don't play forward in hockey, kickers don't play running back in football, pitchers shouldn't be hitting in baseball. The AL hasn't done it for 40 years and it's gone just fine.



> In my opinion, if you want 25 million dollars a year, then you better be a world class athlete. Not just someone who throws hard.


If you want 25 million you should be able to do what your job is which for Scherzer is to get guys out. Being a superathlete has nothing to do with it.



> Instant replay has fuckall to do with what we're talking about. That's a technical area of the game, has nothing to do with "excitement".


People were against instant replay because of "tradition" and "mistakes are apart of the game" and "that's how it's been played for 100 years". Instant replay made the game better and fairer for everyone. 

People are against DH coming to the NL because of "tradition" and "mistakes are apart of the game" and "that's how it's been played for 100 years". A DH would make the game better (since we'd see guys up to bat that actually belong up there) and fairer (since the leagues would be performing under the same rules).


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> He's getting paid to get guys out. That's it. The Nats (or any NL team for that matter) aren't expecting to get any value from their pitchers hitting. Aside from guys converted to pitcher, no pitcher has ever been wanted by a team for his ability to hit the ball. That doesn't make them a poor investment, that's simply what their job is.


He's getting paid first and foremost, to play baseball. If he's made of glass and can't swing a bat or run the bases, then he should find a new career. If you can't stay on the field because you're a skirt, then how are you going to get guys out? 

I never said their job was to hit .300. But part of their job is being able to lay down a bunt, somewhat work a count, and run the bases. If they are incapable of these things, then perhaps they should not be a professional athlete. 



> Of course bad luck happens. But why force the issue and make them do something they aren't getting paid to do? Goalies don't play forward in hockey, kickers don't play running back in football, pitchers shouldn't be hitting in baseball. The AL hasn't done it for 40 years and it's gone just fine.


I don't see how it's "forcing the issue" when the majority of pitchers in the NL every year hit and don't get hurt doing it. Like I said, Wainwright has been in the NL for 10 years, he's never had any type of offense-related injury before. This whole thing is a fluke. 



> If you want 25 million you should be able to do what your job is which for Scherzer is to get guys out. Being a superathlete has nothing to do with it.


Yes it does. You are a professional athlete. You mention things like "kickers don't play RB", yet a lot of kickers in the NFL can bench 300lbs or run impressive 40 times. There's a reason why toolsy outfielders are worth a hell of a lot more than power hitting first basemen. Given the body type and athleticism, you're going to get more production longer out of the toolsy outfielders. 


> People were against instant replay because of "tradition" and "mistakes are apart of the game" and "that's how it's been played for 100 years". Instant replay made the game better and fairer for everyone.
> 
> People are against DH coming to the NL because of "tradition" and "mistakes are apart of the game" and "that's how it's been played for 100 years". A DH would make the game better (since we'd see guys up to bat that actually belong up there) and fairer (since the leagues would be performing under the same rules).


I'm not "people" and I made no mention of instant replay. There's no reason whatsoever to take some of the game out of the Umps hands, since lord knows they've blown it so many times. My understanding was that some people did not like the idea of being able to challenge a variety of calls, such as balls or strikes.

Look let me just make this clear. I don't HATE the idea of the DH in the NL. I don't HATE the idea of the DH in general. I'm not going to argue and say I'd rather see pitchers hit than Ortiz or VMart or Prince Fielder or something. But I certainly have no problem with pitchers hitting. And I dislike the notion that the NL should HAVE to change to the AL every time a name pitcher hurts himself swinging a bat or running the bases. Fuck that. Take the skirt off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I can't believe I'm reading that Max Scherzer, one of the best pitchers in the game, should find another profession because he got injured hitting.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So, the White Sox and Baltimore will play an empty stadium game tomorrow...so it will be just like a home game for the White Sox, no fans in attendance. :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

CMON STRETCH

STRETCH

YOUUUUUUU CAN PUTITONTHEBOAAAAAARD

YYYYYES


YYYYYESSSS

SOX LEAD IT 8-4 ON A GRAND SLAM BY ABREU

You know how this is a fake Hawk call? He'd never need to say STRETCH for an Abreu Bomb.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> CMON STRETCH
> 
> STRETCH
> 
> ...




Are you drunk/high?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> He's getting paid first and foremost, to play baseball. If he's made of glass and can't swing a bat or run the bases, then he should find a new career. If you can't stay on the field because you're a skirt, then how are you going to get guys out?


*lol "skirt". 

If someone gets hurt now it's because they are a woman? How does that make any sense at all? If you get drilled by a 90+ mile an hour fast ball from 60 feet and 6 inches away and you get injured by that it means your somehow less than a man? How the fuck do you figure?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Are you drunk/high?


Just having fun posting on WrestlingForum.



This game is actually pretty physical without being a contact sport. It's a cliche, but this game is a grind. It wears on the body. Things can build up and pop etc. Pretty much everyone gets hurt playing it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Mercy said:


> *lol "skirt".
> 
> If someone gets hurt now it's because they are a woman? How does that make any sense at all? If you get drilled by a 90+ mile an hour fast ball from 60 feet and 6 inches away and you get injured by that it means your somehow less than a man? How the fuck do you figure?*


Oh, I'm sorry. I forgot we're politically correct and everything now. I apologize to women, gays, and transgenders everywhere whom wear skirts and are perfectly capable of swinging a baseball bat and running to first base.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I can't believe I'm reading that Max Scherzer, one of the best pitchers in the game, should find another profession because he got injured hitting.


He's the one bitching. He signed the contract to play in the NL. Alls I'm saying if he'd rather not swing a bat, he can always not make a billion dollars for playing a game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He can bitch all he wants. When he takes the mound again, he'll be in the batter's box when his turn in the order comes around. I mean if he were to refuse to hit in the NL, we'd have something to talk about. If he just stands there and takes strikes, that's a problem. He probably hasn't hit for a long time. He'll get used to it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

American League ball is more entertaining? 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Barves.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Natecore said:


> Barves.


Yeah, that was pathetic. 2 separate 8 run leads and they lost.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

Great win. Good chance to get on a real roll with a sweep tomorrow and the Brewers coming to town next.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Epic failure by the Braves. It had to be Dan Uggla!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jeff Locke sucks. And I see the Pirates struggles to hit lefty pitching are back.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bumgarner wins yet another duel with Kershaw. bama3 What a man, what a legend. 

So appropriate that it was Posey's home run off Kershaw that was the deciding run in a tight 2-1 game. osey2 #BeatLA


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

osey2 :bum ARIAS. MVPAGAN. CASILLA.

GIANTS

On this night Kershaw was slain for 2 whole runs and the Dodgers lost to the GIANTS. :mark: :mark: :mark:

#BeatLA


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm confused as to why the O's move the game to TB over a place like their AAA home in Norfolk


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

this O's vs Sox game is being played in the twilight zone


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Seeing Dan Uggla with the game MVP performance last night made me think I went back in time like 6 years. Last I heard of him he was establishing a new standard of suck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah Joff that game is incredibly surreal. ND WR getting rocked hard too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*











omg this is weird


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How about that Archie Bradley moment? Scary stuff.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This Orioles game was weird as shit.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cole is a legit ace so far this season. Each time the Pirates are skidding he gives them a badass start. A lot of internet Pirates fans doubt him because of the way he spams his fastball, but I think there's ace quality there. He throws ridiculously hard, he doesn't have control issues, he's almost guaranteed to go at least 6 innings, his secondary pitches are all good, and he's finally started to embrace the strikeout pitch this year. Gerritt Cole for man of the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's all about command with the fastball (this is true with every pitch). The velocity helps, but it's where a pitcher locates it in the zone. I haven't seen Cole pitch much so far, but I assume he's commanding the fastball really well. 

Looked up his STATS on fangraphs. Yep, legit ace to start the season. If he can maintain this GB%, he's going to be amazing all season (the K/9 is real for sure).


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Thread title should be "HANLEY w/ 10 HR and ~-10DRS". It's fun to watch him hit, but by God, his defense makes Manny look like Clemente and Ichiro's (un?)holy love-child.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

JM told me he has zero doubles and triples so far. lol his HR freeze pose is very MANNY. lmao he even does it on line drive singles that may or may not be caught.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Would be fair to consider Altuve to be a top 3 second baseman right now? I want to say yes because I love the guy, but he has only had one full season of awesome (2014). He's off to a great start this year as well, but I don't think he'll match the production from last year. A .341/.377/.453 slash line with a 135 wRC+ isn't that common for a 2B.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's THE best 2B in the game.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Also McCutchen recorded his 1,000th hit the other night. He's one of a handful of guys who stand a shot of cracking 3,000 by his careers end.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> He's THE best 2B in the game.


RENDON tho


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> RENDON tho




Yea, when he's not busy sitting on my DL.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> RENDON tho


I thought he was at 3B now. Agreed Rendon is amazing in any case. Needs to get back from injury.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nationals finally putting it together. :mark:

Three in a row after that come back win in the ATL. Bryce is turning into a great hitter, seriously. Not being biased, but you need to watch him because he's putting it together. Easily WSH's best player up to this point. I can finally say that after an agonizing but promising three years.

Strasburg/Zimmerman still struggling. Thank God they have Max.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Well this is what I expected from the Braves this season. At least Folty is making his debut tomorrow night.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah all that April shine is gone from the Braves.

Best team in baseball right now is the Royals. This team is relentless. They make good pitchers look bad and average pitchers look like pitching machines.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Addison Russell officially has hit a HR before Kris Bryant.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Love 1-0 wins.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Homer Bailey out for the year with Tommy John surgery... I just love sports................


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Was at this game yesterday. A lot of fun was had, especially with the dramatics of the 9th inning: 

http://m.mlb.com/news/article/12157...-saving-catch-keeps-los-angeles-angels-at-500


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Scherzer/Harvey...


disgunbegood.jpeg :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I got that game on too. It's a good'un so far


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm watching the Toronto Blue Jays vs. Cleveland Indians.

I will be LIVE at Progressive Field Saturday and Sunday for the festivities. Sitting in those left field bleachers waiting for :EDWIN to hit a ball into my beer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

EDWIN smoked a double off of Carrasco, so I would not be surprised if he :EDWIN's into your beer cup. That ball was hit so hard lol.

I'm watching Jays/Indians too.


Harvey v Harper is pure :mark: This battle for years to come.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Folty got the win in his debut as a starter and also drove in two runs with a double. Not bad at all.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That game! Such utter craziness in the late innings! Wow!

MVPANIK.

CHRIS "CHARLTON" HESTON.

MVPOSEY. CRAWFORD. MVPAGAN. MVMAXWELL. MVAOKI. MVMCGEHEE. ROMO. 3 strikeouts of :trout, two by HESTON, one by ROMO. :mark: GIANTS! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox offense sucks. Like wtf. This team can score 10 a game, but instead they decide to play with their dicks the whole time and do nothing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> That game! Such utter craziness in the late innings! Wow!
> 
> MVPANIK.
> 
> ...


:heston!!!!

What you posted isn't 100% accurate. :trout only K'ed twice:side:

GIANTS


This was me when the Rangers bullpen melted down btw

:garrett X :heston X :eli2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oops. I messed up in keeping score. :lol Just 2 strikeouts for :trout after all. Good, ahem, catch, *Mr*. 

Looking at the highlights of the Rockies game. :lmao That one inning. Damn.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS

HUDSON.

Got to attend today's game. Lots of fun. :trout with the homer. osey2 with the home run which I asked for just before he hit it. :mark: CRAWFORD with the homer. MCGEHEE. MVPAGAN. MVPANIK.

That ending, though! :lmao

Runners at the corners, 5-4 Giants lead, 2 outs, top of the 9th, Angels batter Matt Joyce crushes a line drive right into the pinch runner at first base. Game over. :lmao 

Better to be lucky than good, etceteras, etceteras.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I am glad Stults could help the Reds offense get back on track.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

WOOOOOOOO CRAWFORD AND POSEY AND HUDSON AND ODD YEAR BULLSHIT GOING OUR WAY. I was certain the bullpen had blown it and my gotten to-ness can be read in the archives of the catbox. 

On a second look it seemed as though even if the ball hadn't hit the runner Panik was there and would've had the out at first.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

WONG DONG!!!! :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

SWEEPED, '02 is avenged :mark: (lol not really I will see that monkey every time I close my eyes for the rest of my days) 

Started the first inning off with an Aoki homer, a Panik homer, and then a Pagan triple. Knew right then it was gonna be a good day.  8 scoreless innings from Lincecum (who also recorded 2 hits and a walk in his 3 at-bats, what a god) + a 2-RBI double from the sexiest man in the world Brandon Crawford were the icing on the cake. 

Lesser men would give up in face of the odd year hex and patiently await their crowns in 2016, but these GIANTS refuse to lay down. Inspiring stuff.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



CamillePunk said:


> SWEEPED, '02 is avenged :mark: (lol not really I will see that monkey every time I close my eyes for the rest of my days)
> 
> Started the first inning off with an Aoki homer, a Panik homer, and then a Pagan triple. Knew right then it was gonna be a good day.  8 scoreless innings from Lincecum (who also recorded 2 hits and a walk in his 3 at-bats, what a god) + a 2-RBI double from the sexiest man in the world Brandon Crawford were the icing on the cake.
> 
> Lesser men would give up in face of the odd year hex and patiently await their crowns in 2016, but these GIANTS refuse to lay down. Inspiring stuff.


What this fine, erudite gentleman said. 

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'd like to say that the Missouri State LF looks like Michael Morse (know he's not on the team anymore but still) and our SS looks like Brandon Crawford. No wonder MSU is one of the best baseball teams in the country.

Plus we have Tate Matheny :mark: Best of both NL powerhouse teams!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves win! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I would appreciate if the White Sox fired Ventura and sent Danks to Single A.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> I would appreciate if the White Sox fired Ventura and sent Danks to Single A.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We will trade you Fredi Gonzalez for Ventura. :zayn


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

astro's are on fire :vince2 


i guess its time i jump on the wagon


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

HANLEY HURT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> HANLEY HURT




Are you surprised?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Craig Counsell wins his debut game as a manager :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ratman said:


> Craig Counsell wins his debut game as a manager :mark: :mark: :mark:


Ya'll are better than the Braves now.:nerd:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

something going on in SF. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ratman said:


> Craig Counsell wins his debut game as a manager :mark: :mark: :mark:


And most importantly his team beat the Dodgers!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: Thank you Craig Counsell! :mark: :mark: :mark:

.500 BASEBALL MOTHERFUCKERS 

THIS IS NOT A DRILL

GIANTS

:bum taking a no-hitter into the 7th inning. 7-1/3 innings strong, shutout, 2 hits. ROMO. CASILLA.

MVPAGAN. MVPANIK. MVAOKI. MVPOSEY. MVCRAWFORD. 

MVBUMGARNER.

As *CP* was saying in the chatbox not sure what Belt was smoking tonight. :lmao Errors, bad base running mistakes, loltastic. :lmao :side:

GIANTS :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :bum osey2 :dance


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Forget your Giants and what other team you root for.

It's time to talk Nelson Cruz. 

His HR/FB rate is over 30%. Is this sustainable? (lol) 

Anyway he's now hit 14 HR in the same number of PAs as Bonds did when Bonds juiced his way to whatever number he hit that year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox need to do what the Brewers did and give Robin Ventura the boot. ut


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> White Sox need to do what the Brewers did and give Robin Ventura the boot. ut




I've been saying this since game 75 last season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Forget your Giants and what other team you root for.
> 
> It's time to talk Nelson Cruz.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how good you can get when you're juicing.

Looks like Alex Cobb might need Tommy John.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So if Cruz is busted, he's done for a full season this time yes?


I still don't remember how many Bonds, McGwire, or Sosa hit. These were in my lifetime. I still only remember 61 which wasn't.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think so... Didn't he get 80 games the first time around? It was Cruz, Melky and a couple of other notable guys that were caught.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah I'm pretty sure that was the case.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595764764191674371


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Despite an 8 game losing streak in April the Giants have climbed back to win 11 of their last 15 including their last 5 and are now a game above .500, and have not conceded a run in the last 27 innings. 

Nice to see Vogey bounce back from his previous, disastrous start and shut down the Padres tonight. The only time the Padres looked like scoring was with two men on in the sixth but Vogey pitched out of it with admirable resolve. 

The sexiest man in baseball BRANDON CRAWFORD got on base in all four of his ABs with 3 hits, a walk and a RBI while scoring twice. Enjoying the high before the odd year bullshit reclaims my hopes and dreams.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

VOGELSTRONG. CRAWFORD. MVPANIK. MVPOSEY. EVERYTHING @CamillePunk said. GIANTS.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

As someone who is constantly watching the NL central for the last 20 years, it's hard to not have anything but respect for the Cardinals franchise. They can trade a key starter, lose their KEY starter for the season, among others, and they still start the year 20-5. Because fuck you. And they'll still get next to no mainstream attention for it because anything NL Central is Cubs talk now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Cards get the most attention for a team not named the New York Yankees. lmao Didi Gregorius made a routine play at short the other night and ESPN acted like it was the greatest play ever. But yeah, the Cards get plenty of attention. They get more than the recent 3 time World Series Champs Giants, which is retarded. Somehow the St. Louis Cardinals are seen as a better team. I just go ??? 

The Giants are the team that is severely underrated.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's cause the Cardinals are one of the most consistent winning teams now. If you keep winning you're going to get coverage.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

But they're talked about more than the team that wins more consistently than they do the last five years. I mean fuck, the DODGERS are talked about more than the Giants, and the Dodgers haven't won a WS since 1988.

NINETEEN EIGHTY EIGHT

Boston gets plenty of pub too, but I'm not sure they get as much as STL. They've not only won more titles since 2000, they've beaten the Cards twice.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm fine with it MrFromAnotherMister, the Giants excel under the radar.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's because there's a bunch of big names on the Dodgers and the Giants don't really have those "big name" players. Also correct me if I'm wrong please, but haven't the Dodgers always been "the team" there kind of like how the Cubs are "the team" of Chicago?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

NINETEEN EIGHTY EIGHT.

A most inspiring chant indeed, *Mr*.

I would like to memorialize the GIANTS' 29-inning, three-games-encompassing scoreless inning streak imposed on their opponents. Beginning on Sunday against the Angels and going through the first two games against the Padres, the GIANTS shutout their opponents and put up a fairly impressive streak. Not quite the 2012 FOUR-GAME SCORELESS STREAK BEGINNING WITH A THREE-GAME SERIES AGAINST THE DREADED DODGERS but nevertheless awesome. Sad to see it go.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Heston getting battered. :sad: Maintaining his composure pretty well though being a rookie. My faith in him isn't shaken. 



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> It's because there's a bunch of big names on the Dodgers and the Giants don't really have those "big name" players. Also correct me if I'm wrong please, but haven't the Dodgers always been "the team" there kind of like how the Cubs are "the team" of Chicago?


Where's "there"? San Francisco and Los Angeles are almost 400 miles apart.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BRYCE! What an exhibition he put on today. Kid is talented. I'd say that was a good way to get out of his mini slump. Not that he wasn't getting on base, because he's been taking walks 1-2x every game, but he was struggling putting the ball in play.

Scherzer looked great, too. :mark:

So good to see Bryce finally start to put all of it together. I've been patiently waiting. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So you're obviously not a Sox fan anymore, eh?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm a Sox fan more than anything else. I just have had some weird fascination with Bryce and have watched his games religiously since his debut four years ago. I've grown to like Yunel Escobar and Max Scherzer's personalities for some reason and really enjoy watching the NATS. Let's call them my secondary team that I root for.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Folty is (2-0) but he needs to eventually go deeper in games.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Couple of notes:

Votto slammed his helmet after striking out swinging against Gerrit Cole today. After the at bat, the third base umpire took exception to it. An argument ensued, Votto was tossed, and came running at the home plate umpire. When Votto reached the umpire, he gave him a shove which visibly pushed the ump back a foot or two. Votto totally lost his cool. I think there's a suspension coming from the MLB.

Joc Pederson homered twice again today. 7 of his last 8 hits have been homers. He's now tied for 1st in HR's in the National League. Pederson also made a sensational sprinting catch which should be seen by all. Sure, Joc sold it a little bit by embellishing and running into the wall, but still a nice play. Overall, Joc is looking like a stud. I've been following him closely since his debut this year... kind of reminds me of a poor man's Mike Trout.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox offense is finally showing up.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Pirates are painfully hard to watch without McCutchen/Harrison hitting. Cole had his worst start in like his last 30 starts. Votto's ejection was actually hilarious, but he was nuts for coming back to go after the ump the way he did. I think he'll be suspended because it was very blatant.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Couple of notes:
> 
> Votto slammed his helmet after striking out swinging against Gerrit Cole today. After the at bat, the third base umpire took exception to it. An argument ensued, Votto was tossed, and came running at the home plate umpire. When Votto reached the umpire, he gave him a shove which visibly pushed the ump back a foot or two. Votto totally lost his cool. I think there's a suspension coming from the MLB.
> 
> Joc Pederson homered twice again today. 7 of his last 8 hits have been homers. He's now tied for 1st in HR's in the National League. Pederson also made a sensational sprinting catch which should be seen by all. Sure, Joc sold it a little bit by embellishing and running into the wall, but still a nice play. Overall, Joc is looking like a stud. I've been following him closely since his debut this year... kind of reminds me of a poor man's Mike Trout.


What's most impressive to me is his ability to see the zone. He has contact issues, and probably always will, but he knows what a strike is. When he's swinging and missing, it's usually in the zone. That's rare in someone so young. His power is obvious too. The ball jumps off his bat. This isn't a fluke. I mean hitting them with this frequency is flukey (HR/FB is 40% lolol), but the power is real. He will go on more HR tears, but he'll also slump hard. His slumps can be minimized by his ability to BB though. He can still contribute and get on base even if he's slumping. He has a bit of speed too, though he hasn't been that successful in steals yet.

And yeah he's a quality CF.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Looking at McCutchen's hit chart is very telling. He has a billion outs as soft grounders to the left side, can't seem to drive the ball at all. And just watching him, his swing seems off, he looks cautiously slower on the bases. All indications are that his knee is worse than they're letting on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's because he cut his hair obv.

He's definitely playing one legged. I've still seen him make some outrageous plays in the OF, but hitting is a totally different animal.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

"It's because he cut his hair" said everyone who lives in Pittsburgh, ever. That's seriously an excuse from the casual fan right now. Just like when Alvarez isn't hitting it's "He wears his hat like an asshole, that's why he can't hit"


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If Harrison would start hitting I would be so happy...my fantasy team would be too. Also, what in the world is happening to JD Martinez, dude was rocking it early in the year, now he's batting .220.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I just watched the highlight of Votto and to me it doesn't really look like he shoved him. He certainly go in his face though which looks like caused the umpire to retreat on his own.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

^^He didn't shove him, he butted into him, which is the same thing as shoving him. Either way, he made physical contact with the Ump which is a huge no-no.

I don't know what Harrison's deal is. He's simply swinging at garbage. Pitchers aren't throwing him as many fastballs this year, and he's going out of the zone constantly. I think his issues are more on the mental side, he's just pressing because he signed a new contract and he wants to be the big bat.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That umpire sold that bump like an NBA player would have. The ump was touched, but not to the extent he reacted.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The White Sox are 2-11 on the road, worst road record in the league. :mj2 8-3 at home though.




-edit- After sweeping Detroit today they will be 9-3 though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Slumps are real and Harrison is probably in one. I know Carlos Gonzalez is mired in the worst slump of his career. These things happen. Hitting has luck elements involved and from time to time you just get really unlucky. Injury is another reason hitters struggle of course, but that's different. Sometimes you just hit the ball right to defenders while taking balls you should swing at and swing at obvious garbage.



El Conquistador said:


> I'm a Sox fan more than anything else. I just have had some weird fascination with Bryce and have watched his games religiously since his debut four years ago. I've grown to like Yunel Escobar and Max Scherzer's personalities for some reason and really enjoy watching the NATS. Let's call them my secondary team that I root for.


What about Cubs?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> ^^He didn't shove him, he butted into him, which is the same thing as shoving him. Either way, he made physical contact with the Ump which is a huge no-no.
> 
> I don't know what Harrison's deal is. He's simply swinging at garbage. Pitchers aren't throwing him as many fastballs this year, and he's going out of the zone constantly. I think his issues are more on the mental side, he's just pressing because he signed a new contract and he wants to be the big bat.


Oh yes, he certainly grazed him and will be suspended. If they say he shoved him that will be a load of crap though. The suspension for contact and shoving is completely different. Umps should be reprimanded for embellishing just as much as everyone else.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Ump instigated it to begin with. He tossed Votto after he slammed his helmet and walked back to the dugout. Votto didn't even know until his coach told him, and that's when the shit hit the fan. He tossed him behind his back.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I thought the 3rd base ump tossed him. I guess it doesn't matter which umpire tossed him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> "It's because he cut his hair" said everyone who lives in Pittsburgh, ever. That's seriously an excuse from the casual fan right now. Just like when Alvarez isn't hitting it's "He wears his hat like an asshole, that's why he can't hit"


That is utterly ridiculous hogwash. 

But everyone knows that Ryan Vogelsong had to shave his beard off to pitch correctly, and we've already seen the fruits of that beard-destroying from his latest start.

:side:


Also as I said to *LC* on her page, that home plate umpire in the Cincinnati/Pittsburgh game last night was terrible, and he "Ziggler'd" the "ump bump" on Votto's part. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I had no idea the Yankees were in first place.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Slumps are real and Harrison is probably in one. I know Carlos Gonzalez is mired in the worst slump of his career. These things happen. Hitting has luck elements involved and from time to time you just get really unlucky. Injury is another reason hitters struggle of course, but that's different. Sometimes you just hit the ball right to defenders while taking balls you should swing at and swing at obvious garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Cubs?


Cubs are kewl too. I like dem less than the White Sox.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BRYCE - 2015 MVP.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Everyone please stop what you are doing and vote for Alex Rodriguez as many times as possible for the All-Star Game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

CASEY MCGEHEE GRAND SLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY GAWD ALMIGHTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Harper hits two more homers. It turns out he may not be a bust.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

MCGEHEE. TIMMEH. MVPOSEY. BELT. MAXWELL.

6 runs, 12 hits for the GIANTS tonight! 

The Casey McGehee Grand Slam. :banderas

Lincecum with a 15-inning scoreless streak. :mark:

That 3-pitch strikeout of Giancarlo Stanton with the bases loaded in the biggest jam Timmeh faced all night in the 5th inning. :banderas

BELT goes 4-5 with a double.

MVPosey with 2 hits, 3 walks. Scored 3 runs. 

Maxwell goes 2-3 with a walk.

MVPAGAN with a huge catch early on in deep CF. AOKI with multiple fine catches in LF. CRAWFORD with an unbelievable putout from SS. :banderas

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

WOOOO BACK TO .500

ODD YEAR VICTORIES


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Zayniac said:


> Harper hits two more homers. It turns out he may not be a bust.


Was anyone really calling him a bust? I know he was hurt and struggled a little last season, but having an 800+ OPS to start his career at 19 and 20 years old is pretty fucking absurd. He's every bit as legit as you can be and he's STILL like 4 or 5 years away from his prime years.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So anybody else think this is finally going to be Harper's coming out party? Apart from his awesome power show so far (he's just about halfway to his highest HR total of 22), he's also getting on base much more consistently, as he as 26 walks and a .426 OBP.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Was anyone really calling him a bust? I know he was hurt and struggled a little last season, but having an 800+ OPS to start his career at 19 and 20 years old is pretty fucking absurd. He's every bit as legit as you can be and he's STILL like 4 or 5 years away from his prime years.


Exactly. Its seems like he's been around so long because he came up at an absurdly young age. 

But the talent is there, and he'll be fun to watch the next 8-10 years or so.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anyone who claimed Harper was a bust or a disappointment or anything but one of the most promising baseball players on the planet all along was being crazy. I suspect that he has been unfairly compared to Mike Trout which is only madness run amok. Trout is, thus far, an epochal talent. And Harper was a few years younger anyway, and like @Godway says, is still not quite in his prime. As long as he avoids his greatest nemesis thus far--injury--he should continue to blossom as a Mel Ott-like mainstay on the short list of the best players in the game. 

I hope Harper chooses San Francisco, a city he clearly adores, when he hits free agency. :side:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah, I think because Mike Trout EXPLODED the way that he did and is pretty much a generational talent, kind of made everyone forget about Bryce Harper and say "He's a bust!!!!" all because he wasn't doing what Trout was doing. But his only "bad" year was last year, when he was 21 years old. Like...people need to realize being able to hit 20 or more HR's in the fucking major leagues at 19 years old is INSANE. Very few people have ever been able to accomplish that. And very few people nowadays, especially, can do that. With advanced scouting, most prospects struggle mightily upon MLB debut and it takes them a few years to get situated. Even the best ones. They'll have hot streaks here and there, but the league adjusts and they struggle. Harper managed to put up an 800+ OPS season at 19 years old. Then did it again at 20. Then got hurt at 21. Nothing about anything he's accomplished so far is anything short of amazing. So is Trout, but c'mon, that doesn't mean Harper doesn't exist.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

His ability to take more BB is probably a real thing now. I've read that 120 PA is where BB% stabilizes. He's past that threshold. So Harper has indeed elevated his game most likely. A 20% BB rate is elite, bordering on Bonds absurdity. 

There are only a few who have walked 20+ times so far...Holliday, Miggy, Joc, Santana, Bryce. Harper is actually leading the majors in BB.

We all knew it was just a matter of time before Harper began to show big power. I think Harper's power was close to Stanton's as prospects go. Both graded as 80 I think. That's ~40 HR power. I think I read Harper's average batted ball distance is 3rd so far this year. It might have increased with this recent HR spree.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I attribute a lot of his injuries to Matt Williams' stupidity. There was a time early last season where Harper hit a grounder, jogged to first base, and once he was retired, Bryce stopped jogging (didn't touch the base) and returned to the dug out. Williams went off on him, benched him, and then publicly humiliated him in a post game press conference. The very next game, Bryce's first at bat, he hits a single and tries to stretch it into a double. He goes sliding hard into second base, takes out the SS, and breaks bones in his hand, which causes him to miss 6-8 weeks of games after the incident.

We went from wanting Bryce to be more tame after running into the RF fence in Dodgers Stadium to imploring him to play like an uncontrolled teenager. The way he was playing was like a human kamikaze - stealing home off of Hamels, running into fences, taking out second baseman/shortstops, bulling over catchers before the rule change, and diving in the outfield to make catches. Clearly, I felt like it was an unsustainable way to play baseball. Reminded me of Griffey a little bit. Pissed me off. I wanted Williams fired as I thought everything he was doing was counter productive to Bryce and Strasburg's maturation.

One other stat is zone%. I'm not big on advanced metrics admittedly, but zone% proves that Bryce has seen the fewest amount of pitches in the strike zone in the 2015 season (this was two games ago before the 5 HR outburst). It's pretty remarkable to see Bryce make something out of seeing 1-3 hittable pitches per game. That reminds me of the way Pujols was pitched to when he was elite, Miggy, and Bonds. Not saying he's at that level, but Bryce is certainly trending that way.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Game winning HR! Bryce!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Harper has 6 HR now in 3 games. 

And the chocolate syrup celebration was awesome!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

More reason not to like Harper.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cobb and Smyly out for the season. :mj2

What would've been one of the best staffs in baseball is no more. :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Very late ABREU Bomb Alert. Was crazy busy at work.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:ti David Ross pitched today.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Cobb and Smyly out for the season. :mj2
> 
> What would've been one of the best staffs in baseball is no more. :mj2


Smyly done too? Fuck, just when he was going to start being good.



> Erasmo Ramirez is a candidate to replace Smyly in the starting rotation.


welp


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Is it too late to sign Jameis Winston?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Did anyone see what happened to Jarrod Parker?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

PINEDA


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Did anyone see what happened to Jarrod Parker?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He suffered an avulsion fracture of the right medial epicondyle. Since he is recovering from his second Tommy John surgery and due to the import of the right medial epicondyle in keeping the surgically-repaired arm held together, it is believed that Parker could very easily require a third Tommy John procedure. The ligament wrapping tautly against bone with such force that bone chips fly from it, kind of like bone sawdust, and this leads to chipping and splintering of the bone. 


Clayton Kershaw got his 1500th strikeout today. He is 27 years old.


Felix Hernandez got his 2000th strikeout today. He is 29 years old. 


Meanwhile...

I will merely quote @CamillePunk with his outstanding post on my page:



> VOGELSTRONG. BELT. BLANCO. AOKI. DUFFY.
> 
> IT'S A MOTHER'S DAY MIRACLE


Oh, it's true. _It's damned true._

GIANTS 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> PINEDA
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can we officially say that the Yankees won the trade with the Mariners? 

Because where the hell is Jesus Montero now?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm totally digging the thread title. Nice job, MrMr or JIM. (Y)

BRYCE


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Time for the Braves to go into full tank mode.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I just realized Dayán Viciedo hasn't been signed by anyone yet, because he wants a permanent starting spot. :ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Oakland A's just do not know how to win right now: http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/the-remarkably-unclutch-oakland-as/



> No team is diverging from their BaseRuns expectations at anything near the rate that the A’s are. Instead of being 12-21, BaseRuns actually expects that the A’s would be 18-15 at this point, a .539 expected winning percentage that would have them as the 11th best team in baseball. No other team in baseball is underperforming their BaseRuns record by more than three wins, and since 2002, no team has underperformed their BaseRuns by more than 11 wins over the course of a full season. At their current pace, the A’s would win 54 fewer games than their BaseRuns total, which, you know, isn’t going to happen.
> 
> As is usually the case when teams have massive divergences like this, the first place to look is the bullpen, and the A’s bullpen has been a disaster. Their bullpen’s 5.16 ERA is 28th in MLB, as is their 4.44 FIP; their 4.50 xFIP ranks 30th. But again, those are context-neutral numbers, and BaseRuns is including those struggles in the calculations. But it’s context-specific performances where the A’s pitching staff has really let them down, and this is how you play pretty well overall but still lose 21 of 33 games.


Cincinnati Reds don't have the worst bullpen at all. osey2 @Mercy

Was reading a scout looking at the Giants' AAA-Sacramento team and saying that the Giants' AAA team--which is hardly some world-beater, overall--features a bullpen that is probably better than almost half of the ones in MLB. The A's and Reds sure wish they had it (Aroldis Chapman notwithstanding). 

The A's are winless in extra innings and are still looking for their first "walk off win" (naturally at home), and it's chiefly because their bullpen has stunk so terribly thus far this season. 

86.2 IP for the Oakland bullpen. 95 hits allowed. 51 walks issued. Brutal.

For A's fans the John Cleese quote comes to mind: "It's not the despair. I can take the despair. It's the hope I can't stand."

You're welcome, *Mr* and *Dub*, for my brightening your day.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nationals have won 11 of their last 13. The offense is carrying them. Once Strasburg and Zimmerman start pitching like they're capable of, watch out.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS!!!

HESTON!!! 10 STRIKEOUTS. COMPLETE GAME. ONLY 2 HITS, 1 RUN ALLOWED. NL ROOKIE OF THE YEAR MATERIAL RIGHT HERE. :heston

DUFFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 RUNS BATTED IN!!!! THE LORD OF LONG BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!

CRAWFORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE PRINCE OF PLEASANTON!!!!!!!!!!

MVPOSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MVPANIK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE HOMEGROWN HEROES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MAXWELL('S SILVER HAMMER)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MVPAGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BLANCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AOKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE GAME 4 OF THE WORLD SERIES THEY SCORED MORE THAN 6 RUNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ChiSox with a rare win on the road.







was great tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lmao Heston was awesome today/tonight what is going on?!?!?!?!?

I streamed him last start and he was garbage. Fortunately his terrible start didn't really effect the endgame.

:heston


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Reds got us back in another close game tonight but Folty got his first QS.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Stanton hit another astronomical HR tonight. Measured at 475 ft.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That Stanton HR was insane.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Strasburg sucks now. White Sox are now 3-12 on the road.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> :lmao Heston was awesome today/tonight what is going on?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I streamed him last start and he was garbage. Fortunately his terrible start didn't really effect the endgame.
> 
> :heston


:heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston

imo.

And yes that's 10 for each strikeout! :mark: Did I mention no walks?! :mark:

(Doubtless helps a touch that the Astros love striking out, heh.)



Godway said:


> Stanton hit another astronomical HR tonight. Measured at 475 ft.





peep4life said:


> That Stanton HR was insane.


That had to be more than 475 feet. Had to be. Went _right out of Dodger Stadium_. Was a rocket. Unreal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Strasburg sucks now. White Sox are now 3-12 on the road.


A lot of really good starters have had bad starts. Even Kershaw.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Strasburg has no command. I think he's dealing with something mechanically. The way he's falling/leaning toward first base when he's throwing is quite the variance from last year. He's totally had some abhorrent starts this year. Actually, he's only had one good start against the Phillies out of his seven turns in the rotation.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> A lot of really good starters have had bad starts. Even Kershaw.





Strasburg has had more than just a bad start.




Just noticed Kris Bryant has started hitting homeruns. :fuck Now I have to hear all the Cubs fans around me saying the God is here.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Adeiny Hechavarria (sp?) might be the one SS who plays as good of a defensive shortstop as Andrelton Simmons, srs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Brandon CRAWFORD isn't too far behind those guys, either, *Flex*! :mark:

Seriously though let's keep the focus on where it belongs and that is the WORLD CHAMPION GIANTS! :mark: :side:

Actually the reason I'm posting here at this moment is to express my wonderment at Joe MVPanik. 

I believe MVPanik has been the most fascinating position player to watch on the GIANTS thus far this season. 

.283/.346/.407, .333 wOBA, 114 wRC+, 1.0 WAR.

He's fundamentally been 2012-2014 Pablo Sandoval for the Giants in the early going here but at second base. I have to think this is absolute Best Case Joe Baseball. This should be cherished. This should be celebrated. 

Oh shit I just jinxed him.

But yeah seriously and also not entirely seriously but still pretty much seriously GIANTS :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

One of those pitchers starting out poorly...Corey Kluber.

18 Ks tonight on 1 hit through 8. Doubtful he goes out there in the 9th (112 pitch count or so), but he might. He has the supreme filth going tonight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Don't remind me, MrMr. Kluber shows Cy Young form the week he's against me. Meanwhile, I'm stuck with the shitty trio of Strasburg/Yordano Ventura/Teheran. :TayL


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I had him on my bench. Yeah. Oops. RIP


JOC (10 HRs now)

He's like a 3 outcome guy. Walk, K, HR.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Adeiny Hechavarria (sp?) might be the one SS who plays as good of a defensive shortstop as Andrelton Simmons, srs.


This guy


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yep, another one for Joc. Dude is fun to watch. Guerrero can really hit, too. I think he's forced Mattingly to sit Uribe and play him at 3B. Shame Miguel Olivo bit his ear off last year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Kluber is nasty as fuck. That is all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Reds appear to have a stud young starting pitcher.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Harper roid rage happened today.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I had him on my bench. Yeah. Oops. RIP
> 
> 
> JOC (10 HRs now)
> ...





Adam Dunn?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

In baseball today, practically everyone is a TTO guy. Bunch of shitty hitters.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Can somebody explain Bartolo Colon to me?

41 years old, nearly 300 lbs on a 6 foot frame and he looks like one of the most unhealthy MLB players. Yet here he is leading the league with 6 wins, a 3.30 ERA, and a SO/W ratio of *40*

Just... what?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Wasn't he one of the pitchers who got busted for juicing?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Dr. Middy said:


> Can somebody explain Bartolo Colon to me?
> 
> 41 years old, nearly 300 lbs on a 6 foot frame and he looks like one of the most unhealthy MLB players. Yet here he is leading the league with 6 wins, a 3.30 ERA, and a SO/W ratio of *40*
> 
> Just... what?




He's never really walked anyone so he's had to learn to locate his pitches, which is what he's doing and his home field is a non home run hitting field.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bartolo Colon is one of the great abnormalities of nature. He throws strikes somewhere around 70% of the time, and he leans on his fastball for as much as 85% of his pitches. He's the veritable "Rembrandt" with the paint, however, and as *SW* was noting above he keeps his WHIP down primarily by almost never walking anybody. Location, location, location. Gets on top of hitters right away in most at-bats, and his fastballs have that kind of deceptive life to them which tends to result in weak contact. I love watching him pitch, honestly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He looks like he can make great BBQ. I'm not sure how he's this good this late in his career either (save the great command of course), but he's a legitimately good pitcher and it amuses me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I've done some reading about this Troy Tulowitzki thing and have read that the Padres are super interested in acquiring his services. Other teams that have inquired about Tulowitzki have supposedly been NYM, Pirates, and Mariners. Who knows what's factual, but man, the Padres are really absorbing some substantial money. They'll take any contract if it improves their team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fangraphs had an article about it this other day. They had NYM, NYY, and BOS as the favorites if I remember right.

Tulo's contract isn't that bad if he can stay healthy. It's very clear he's very frustrated when he plays. He's walked 2 times all year so far. I'm of the opinion that he's swinging at everything because he's trying to do more than what is possible because the offense is terrible, the pitching is worse. It's just a terrible team. So yeah, Tulo's time in Denver is running out. What can they get for Tulo though?

Since I have him in fantasy dynasty, I want him in Fenway. PLS Fenway. NYY, BAL, TOR works too:side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This is the first rain delay I ever remember in San Diego.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pirates are fine with Mercer/Kang at SS. Doubt they'd want to part with top prospects for him after paying Kang. Tulo has always been such a crapshoot. Amazing player, but he never stays healthy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If I was the Orioles, I would try to move Wieters. Caleb Joseph is a boss. I'm convinced he's the real deal. I know, small sample size, but I'm convinced he can get it done full-time in that role. Maybe even a little better than Wieters can.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:ti Cincinnati's stadium is on fire.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Those GIANTS bats are so hot they started to burn up the ballpark in Cincinnati! :mark:

Thus far, anyway, it's all about :bum and osey2 and BELT and MCGEHEE and MVPANIK and MVPAGAN. Great catch by Billy Hamilton on a drive off the bat of CRAWFORD.

:mark: (Still, Giants need to nab 9 outs to win and that's easier said than done in this ballpark.)

BELT again! MVPAGAN! GIANTS! :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jansen came back today, had the very usual 4 strikeouts in one inning....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox have won 5 out of their last 6. Hopefully they're starting to turn the corner.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cole has 60+ pitches today over 95MPH. And we're still going to lose because there's no run support. Pirates bats are boring as fuck to watch right now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

No surprise the Cardinals are on top of the Central... They're going to be good forever :cry

Marquis sporting that 6.63 earn run average. He got rocked yesterday btw. It's a miracle he has 3 wins right now :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

McCutchen with RISP.....K looking right on cue.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves look like they are about to fall way out of contention and then decide to start winning again.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cubs looking good... please spiral into shitness anytime now. I don't want to relive 2003. Anything but that... please. Don't tease me with a potential great season to collapse like that again. Just... my heart can't take it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

WHITE SOX ON DAT WIN STREAK :mark: WATCH OUT DETROIT AND KC CAUSE WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN CHRIS SALE, AND THE WHITE SOX COME AFTER YOU?




This just happened to me on MLB 15....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRXOQYJzXTo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THE MIGHTY RETURN OF THE EXTRATERRESTRIAL BIOLOGICAL ENTITY AND SUPERLATIVE BASEBALL PLAYER HUNTER MVPENCE!!!! Goes 2-3 with a double!!! And a walk!!! ence ence ence ence ence 

CRAW WITH THE RBI SINGLE!!!!!!! 

BELT HOME RUN!!!!!! BELT HITS!!!! BELT RBIS!!!!! BELT BELTED 'EM!!!!!!!

CRAW WITH THE GRAND SLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

BLANCO!!!!!

First home run of the season for him!!!!!

And a BLANCO base hit!!!!!

Can the Giants lineup always play in this ballpark, please?!?!? :mark: 

VOGELSTRONG!!!!!!! WHAT A FINE START IN THAT BALLPARK!!!!! :mark: VOGELSTRONG GOT A HIT, TOO!!!!!!!!!!!

MVPAGAN!!!!!!!

MVPOSEY!!!!!!!! 2 HITS!!!!! 1 RUN BATTED IN!!! osey2

CRAWFORD WITH THE RBI DOUBLE!!!!! HE WAS A TRIPLE AWAY FROM THE CYCLE!!!! WITH A GRAND SLAM!!!!!! 6 RUNS BATTED IN!!!!!!!

MCGEHEE!!!!!!!!

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
@CamillePunk


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Can the Giants lineup always play in this ballpark, please?!?!? :mark:


Always hitters paradise :mj2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> WHITE SOX ON DAT WIN STREAK :mark: WATCH OUT DETROIT AND KC CAUSE WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN CHRIS SALE, AND THE WHITE SOX COME AFTER YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Checks standings*










:miggy2

Maybe get back to .500 first.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves got the better end of that Heyward/Miller deal.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

AJ Burnett has been quietly excellent this season. Two runs or less in 8 straight starts. Yet you'd never know since he gets no run support.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BELT!!!!! AOKI!!! BLANCO!!! CRAWFORD!!! MVPENCE!!! ence MVPOSEY!!! osey2 MCGEHEE!!! MVPANIK!!!! DUFFY!!!!! MVPETIT!!!!!!! AFFELDT!!! ROMO WITH THE STRIKEOUT OF FRAZIER!!!! CASILLA WITH THE 9 PITCHES USED TO STRIKE OUT THREE GUYS IN THE BOTTOM OF THE 9TH INNING!!!!!

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: What a crazy game that was. :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> *Checks standings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Done.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Is there anything Bryce can't do? SRS. MVP MVP


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This Shelby Miller guy is pretty good.



Also... Sale Vs. Kluber tomorrow, dis gon be good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So close for Miller but man we really destroyed the Cardinals in that trade. Jenkins also threw seven scoreless innings today.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bryce Harper's last 9 games including the one yesterday:

.516/.605/1.290 (1.896 OPS)
16-31, 3 2B, 8 HR, 7 BB, 3 K, 14 R, 18 RBI, 2 SB

At what point is this not just a hot streak and at what point do we consider Bryce the premier power hitter in baseball?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Bryce Harper's last 9 games including the one yesterday:
> 
> .516/.605/1.290 (1.896 OPS)
> 16-31, 3 2B, 8 HR, 7 BB, 3 K, 14 R, 18 RBI, 2 SB
> ...



:woah Calm down there killer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think the AGonz hot streak to start the year is comparable. I don't think AGonz is the premier power hitter in all of baseball. I do think Harper is better.

Harper was hitting below .250 at one point earlier in the season.

Hitting .500 and lol slugging over 1.000 for an extended period of time isn't happening. It's an obvious hot streak. Multiple hot bursts like this, however, will propel him to the NL MVP if the Nats win the NL East.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I think the AGonz hot streak to start the year is comparable. I don't think AGonz is the premier power hitter in all of baseball. I do think Harper is better.
> 
> Harper was hitting below .250 at one point earlier in the season.
> 
> Hitting .500 and lol slugging over 1.000 for an extended period of time isn't happening. It's an obvious hot streak. Multiple hot bursts like this, however, will propel him to the NL MVP if the Nats win the NL East.





Basically this, scary thing is Agonz is still batting .350 after that hot streak. Crazy, but there's also Dee Gordon batting over .400. That makes you go :wow


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Severely underrating my man Bryce. I'd only rather have Trout than him. I case can be made for Kris Bryant. That's about it. Miggy, Trout and Goldschmidt are probably better all around hitters than Bryce. That's about all I can think of this year. Maybe Nelson Cruz.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> BELT!!!!! AOKI!!! BLANCO!!! CRAWFORD!!! MVPENCE!!! ence MVPOSEY!!! osey2 MCGEHEE!!! MVPANIK!!!! DUFFY!!!!! MVPETIT!!!!!!! AFFELDT!!! ROMO WITH THE STRIKEOUT OF FRAZIER!!!! CASILLA WITH THE 9 PITCHES USED TO STRIKE OUT THREE GUYS IN THE BOTTOM OF THE 9TH INNING!!!!!
> 
> GIANTS!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: What a crazy game that was. :lol


That Posey vs Chapman square off though...

osey2 fending off those 102 mph fireballs like it was nothing :mj2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Top 10 in WAR in 2015:
1. Bryce Harper 3.53
2. Lorenzo Cain 2.8
3. Dee Gordon 2.67
4. Sonny Gray 2.59
5. Anthony Rizzo 2.55
6. Dallas Keuchel 2.54
7. Shelby Miller 2.44
8. AJ Burnett 2.3
9. Aaron Harrang 2.27
10. Stephen Vogt 2.26

SOURCE: http://espn.go.com/mlb/war/leaders


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dee "Ted Williams" Gordon :lol It's amazing that he's done what he's done thus far since he's like....not a good hitter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Severely underrating my man Bryce. I'd only rather have Trout than him. I case can be made for Kris Bryant. That's about it. Miggy, Trout and Goldschmidt are probably better all around hitters than Bryce. That's about all I can think of this year. Maybe Nelson Cruz.


I am? 

NOT SURE IF SRS


Harang in the top 10 in WAR is awesome though.:lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Watching Harvey/Lackey was pretty fun. This just in - Matt Harvey is really, really good.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'll see where he's at come All-Star break or even end of the season, before I put Bryce up there with the likes of Trout or Cabrera. But like I said before in this thread, his accomplishments are amazing for his age, he very well could be the next generational player.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Watching Harvey/Lackey was pretty fun. This just in - Matt Harvey is really, really good.


That was a good one. Too bad Harvey just lost the win, but that doesn't take away how awesome he is.


Are you watching Kluber v Sale? Kluber's curve is a wicked thing of beauty.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes, why yes I am. I never thought Kluber was this good and was of the opinion that last year was an anomaly. His stuff is insane. That curveball he's throwing repeatedly tonight might be the nastiest curveball I've seen all year.

Just glad Sale is pitching well. Him and Shark have struggled all year.

EDIT: 3 groundouts, 3 flyouts, 9 strikeouts for Kluber.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I swear, this season is like the return of breaking balls. Seems like every game I watch has pitchers spamming curves/sliders more so than they have in recent years. And hitters are clueless since every hitter in baseball today sucks and can only hit fastballs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Kluber has elite nastiness when he's on, but he's pretty hittable since he stays in the zone. The problem is making contact when his curve breaks like this.

:mark: this game is great so far.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox with a walk off win baby!!!!! 6 wins in a row. They are over .500 now!




White Sox are also in the process of 17 games in a row without a day off.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The thread title should read Official Shelby Miller Thread.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Zayniac said:


> The thread title should read Official Shelby Miller Thread.




Probably should be something about the White Sox considering they are the hottest team right now.



-edit- Apparently when Philly wins tonight they'll have a 6 game win streak too...that's more wins than I thought they'd get all season. :wow

@JM I just looked at the box score of the Toronto game...how long has Donaldson been leading off? That's insane that he's leading off. That would be like having Abreu lead off for the White Sox.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

John Lackey. Matt Harvey. Chris Sale. Corey Kluber. 

So much fine pitching this evening I see. 


Sorry, *FLEX* but nine games is a small sample. Harper is incredible and could very well be this year's NL MVP but this season of Major League Baseball is nowhere near the beginning of the end, but, perhaps, now at the end of the beginning...

:side:




> Beyond the Box Score
> ‏@BtBScore Hard-Hit Rate leaders
> 1. G. Stanton (50%)
> 2. A. Rodriguez (46.9%)
> ...


BELT. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> White Sox with a walk off win baby!!!!! 6 wins in a row. They are over .500 now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're like the anti-Bulls, they seem to play better with no rest.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> @JM I just looked at the box score of the Toronto game...how long has Donaldson been leading off? That's insane that he's leading off. That would be like having Abreu lead off for the White Sox.


Not long. He's been hitting 2nd with Travis leading off. Travis is resting a few aches and pains the past couple games so GIBBY just pumped everyone up one. He did this last time Travis missed a game or two as well.

I'm not sure what they'll do once Reyes is back. Probably move Travis down unless he starts hitting the way he was in April. Donaldson has been way too good to move down.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Not long. He's been hitting 2nd with Travis leading off. Travis is resting a few aches and pains the past couple games so GIBBY just pumped everyone up one. He did this last time Travis missed a game or two as well.
> 
> I'm not sure what they'll do once Reyes is back. Probably move Travis down unless he starts hitting the way he was in April. Donaldson has been way too good to move down.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600381354094817280 @JM what did you think of THAT rally starter? :


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I love that he had no idea who he was. That really must have cut butcher deep.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

My friend, the intrepid @IDONTSHIV shared this with me via PM, for which I wholeheartedly thank him! (And I'll get back to you either tonight or tomorrow, Mr. Shiv!)

http://scores.espn.go.com/blog/mlb/...-belt-accomplishes-rare-three-game-hit-streak



> Brandon Belt became the second San Francisco Giants player in the modern era (since 1900) to tally at least three hits, including a home run, in three consecutive games, Elias says. Barry Bonds had a three-game streak of that kind in May 2000 against the Expos.
> 
> Belt had not homered in his first 30 games of the season. The last player to hit a home run in three consecutive games immediately after a streak of 30 homerless games to open a season was none other than Belt himself. The Giants’ first baseman homered in three consecutive games in June 2012 after not hitting one in his first 48 games of the season.


In other words, BELT :mark: x 2 :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Belt is no Plouffe, let's be real.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> My friend, the intrepid @IDONTSHIV shared this with me via PM, for which I wholeheartedly thank him! (And I'll get back to you either tonight or tomorrow, Mr. Shiv!)
> 
> http://scores.espn.go.com/blog/mlb/...-belt-accomplishes-rare-three-game-hit-streak
> 
> ...


Almost as amazing is he and Barry having the same first and last initials. Just a strange curiosity.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Almost as amazing is he and Barry having the same first and last initials. Just a strange curiosity.




So what we're saying is that Belt is on roids?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BRYCE


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

KC's bullpen... 

Madson
Hochevar
Herrera
Davis
Holland

All lights out. :chan


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:fuck white sox back to only .500 :mj2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Folty looked like crap tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

HUDSON. osey2 MVPAGAN. MVPANIK. BELT. ence ROMO. CRAWFORD. CASILLA. 

GIANTS.

So good to see Tim Hudson pitch that well again. I'm not sure how many more sinkers and sliders he has left in his arm but tonight was a fine Hudson start. MVPence with that heroic catch off of what would have been a home run from Adrian Gonzalez anywhere else. MVPosey saves the day with the lone RBI of the game, knocking in MVPanik. MVPagan remains a force with which to be reckoned. ROMO completely saved the Giants tonight, inheriting a bases loaded situation thanks to some lousy two-batter pitching by Javier Lopez who I fear may no longer feature such efficaciousness in his role anymore. Just a great win, but that is always the case when you #BeatLA . Giants did more than that, though, to the best offense in baseball thus far this season: they shut 'em out. :mark: 

#ShutOutLA 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

The GIANTS are a National League-best 15-8 since April 23, interestingly the first date of the year which saw the dreaded Dodgers face the beloved, inherently good GIANTS, kicking off a series at AT&T Park which saw the doers of good prevail in a dramatic sweep. 

YOU ARE SEVERELY UNDERRATING MY TEAM THE GIANTS IF YOU DON'T CONSIDER THEM THE BEST TEAM IN THE NATIONAL LEAGUE.

(Inside baseball joke involving *Flex* and *MrMister*. :side


Long story made a touch shorter: GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:
@CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @IDONTSHIV @TKOK


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Please more starts like that, HUDSON.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

5/7 against the Dodgers. Hudson pitching rather well. Winning 11 of their last 14 home games. Happy to see Romo shut down their seventh inning rally. Being greedy, I hope they take every game against LA, but, especially Thursday's game. Kershaw delendus est. Let's go MadBum. :mark: First things first and hope Wednesday continues their home winning streak, but the star confrontation on Thursday has already caught my attention.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If you haven't seen Pedro's HR from last night, check it out when you get a chance. I've seen every HR of his career and that one was by far the greatest. He CRUSHED one dead RF, out of PNC, and into a fucking boat on a FLY. I don't think that's ever been done before. It was a thing of beauty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's hilarious how the Giants totally own the Dodgers.


Blue Jays/Nationals/Royals all have better offenses than the Dodgers for the record.:side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If the Blue Jays knew how to pitch they might be undefeated that's how good their offense is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bryce was ejected for stepping out of the batter's box today. Notsureifsrs. There's going to be some angry fans who paid money to come see Bryce and all they got was an ejection for not staying in the box.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves are all about using those rookie pitchers. I just wish they would have let him go past 5 innings.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Bryce was ejected for stepping out of the batter's box today. Notsureifsrs. There's going to be some angry fans who paid money to come see Bryce and all they got was an ejection for not staying in the box.




Gotta follow the rules brah. I say take half his contract away too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Astros are off to their best start ever.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> It's hilarious how the Giants totally own the Dodgers.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

You can say that again! 

Actually you do not need to say that again as I just quoted you!

Anyway...

:lincecum3 :lincecum4 LINCECUM. osey2 MVPOSEY. MVPANIK. CRAWFORD. DUFFY. SUSAC. MVCGEHEE. LOPEZ. AFFELDT. MVPAGAN with that delicious catch in deep centerfield in the 7th!

Tim Lincecum's finest outing since last July was what was dealt to those dreaded Dodgers tonight! :mark: What a performance! 

MVPosey with three legs of the cycle (let you guess which one he was lacking) including a wondrous two-run home run. :banderas MVPOSEY! :mark: osey2

CRAWFORD still mashing lefties. CRAWFORD still mashing everyone! CRAWFORD! :mark: 

MVPANIK! :mark: 

Did someone say last night that JAVIER LOPEZ may no longer be so effective in his "LOOGY" role? Shame on that person, whoever it was. LOPEZ with the critical groundout from Adrian Gonzalez with two Dodgers in scoring position.

Wait. Dodgers. In scoring position. Guess what, folks: the GIANTS did it again! :mark: ANOTHER shutout of the Los Angeles Dodgers by the GIANTS in AT&T Park! That's right! :mark: :mark: :mark:

As the Associated Press notes, 



> SAN FRANCISCO -- Tim Lincecum is pitching like his old carefree, confident self, and the San Francisco Giants are once again generating timely hits.
> 
> The World Series champions are suddenly right back to their winning ways after a rough April.
> 
> ...


Did I mention that TIM LINCECUM surpassed legendary GIANTS Hall-of-Famer Carl Hubbell in all-time strikeouts for the GIANTS franchise? No? Now I have! :mark:

Also, if anyone doubts the wickedness of the Dodgers, see the fifth inning which saw CRAWFORD rake against Brett Anderson, hitting to left field. Alex Guerrero comes in and does the worst "trap" and "dink" of contending that he somehow caught the ball in the air and not off the ground in the history of this hallowed game. For shame, Alex Guerrero. For shame, Dodgers. (It was so hilariously bad, though, that I love it.)

Tomorrow I go to the ballpark to hope for a GIANTS sweep and, perhaps, another SHUTOUT SWEEP of the Dodgers at home ala 2012 (attended the Barry ZITO start that time)--which was part of a four-game shutout streak including the first game of the next series against the Reds. :bum tomorrow holding the fort against the reptilian shape-shifter and all-around personally okay guy but inexplicably working for the Devil's team, Kershaw. :mark: 

In other words,

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark: 
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @TKOK @MillionDollarProns @SaviorBeeRad™


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> You can say that again!
> 
> ...


Posey with that third leg! :mark: Surely that will make him a hit with all the ladies!  Enjoy the game today D-ROW. It's going to be great and I wish I could be there with you! :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

All of us should do DRow type celebratory posts after every time our team wins. It would make things far more entertaining.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox already back under .500. :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

"He is heading to play three rehab games with Triple-A Buffalo starting Wednesday and the new plan is for him to be ready for next week's series against the White Sox."

Of course, bring Reyes back against the White Sox and let the Blue Jays have their full lineup they intended to have the whole season, so now their offense is even better and it starts against the White Sox. :cry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Game is still going on and MadBum is out, but homering off of Kershaw was glorious! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:ti John Danks is back everyone.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves pitching is really coming around. Also the Brewers are very bad.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So bad their RELIEVERS need pine tar. :ti


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS complete a shutout-sweep of the objectively vile Dodgers to pull within 1.5 games. :mark: Bumgarner continues to completely own Clayton Kershaw in every way, even homering off of him to open up today's scoring for the only team that scored runs in this series.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THE SHUTOUT SWEEP!

:bum osey2 ence MVPAGAN. MVAOKI. MVKONTOS. MVLOPEZ. MVROMO. MVCASILLA. MVCGEHEE. MVCRAWFORD. MVARIAS. MVPATT DUFFY. 

Seeing this game live and in-person was an exhilarating experience. I said aloud, "Bumgarner should hit a home run," and, approximately two seconds later, he did precisely that. :mark: :bum homering off of Kershaw was... :banderas The Dodgers went 0-17 with RISP in this series. Phenomenal pitching by the Giants. :bum had trouble with the curve but still pitched terrifically. Kershaw was strong, too, but not strong enough... MVPence, who has struggled mightily against Kershaw like most mere mortals, including even extraterrestrial beings, got a timely knock to right field and MVPagan, who was standing at second base, ran as fast as possible and made an impressive slide into home plate to officially plate the run to make it 2-0! MVCrawford added to that with yet another big hit, another big RBI, among all of the hits and RBIs this wonderful prince of middle-infield defense and incredible hitting prowess. Before long it was 4-0, Giants. It remained so. Throughout the whole game I hoped for the Giants to preserve the shutout sweep of the Dodgers and they did so. An outstanding double play turned by Duffy/Crawford/Belt behind Romo concluded the top of the eighth; the top of the ninth concluded in similar fashion, with another double play turned behind Casilla! 

Everything about this game was like an oneiric fantasy playing out in real life. In that way it recalled the game *CamillePunk* and I attended together. Perhaps the common denominator is truly :bum that remarkable specimen of a pitcher and a batter. Max Scherzer had to apologize and eat his words about "wet newspaper" after :bum offered a public rebuttal. No one disagrees with :bum, about anything. To do so is to simply verify madness. 

Wish you were there, *CP*!  

What a game. What a series. What a world. What World Champions!

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @TKOK @MillionDollarProns @saviorBeeRad™


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Why did you have to get sick Alex Wood? Just when I thought we were through with Stults starting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Looks like Coors Field finally woke up from its hibernation last night.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That's seven wins in a row for the GIANTS. Hottest team in baseball. :mark: Riding this high until the inevitable odd year calamity.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Samardzija with a very nice outing last night. More of that plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Rangers destroying the Yankees the past two days. 25 runs in two days and counting. Really good to see Prince and Choo doing well. Both are healthy and raking. I guess it helps that it's Yankee Stadium and they're left handed hitters, but still, good to see them hit well.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Every stadium needs to be a tee ball field like the Yankees. Pitchers have too much of an advantage these days, we need HR's.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

McCutchen just took Harvey DEEP. And now Pedro has taken Harvey DEEP. They're hitting him hard.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Harvey was garbage today. He gave up the most earned runs he's ever given up.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The double header caused by a rain delay is in a rain delay. Colorado is ruining baseball.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't know why he pitched them the way that he did, he was firing fastballs in the zone and they were ready for it and just mashed him. After watching how terrible their bats have been all year, it was at least promising to see them ready for 96 MPH fastballs all day and hit them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> I don't know why he pitched them the way that he did, he was firing fastballs in the zone and they were ready for it and just mashed him. After watching how terrible their bats have been all year, it was at least promising to see them ready for 96 MPH fastballs all day and hit them.


It didn't look like he had his breaking pitches today. He also couldn't command the fastball and the velocity wasn't great. Harvey was just bad. Fastballs over the plate is curtains.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How many times has Colorado had a rain delay this year? It feels like everyday they have one.



Corey Kluber has remembered how to pitch now. I like this for my fantasy team, bad for the White Sox though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

With such finesse :zayn3










Votto is an magnificent specimen


















Redlegs haven't won since the 15th, but I can appreciate art. Now will they win a game before the month is over? Will the Reds ever win again? Stay tuned!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Strasburg sucks now. I expect him to land on the DL really soon with "arm soreness" or something like that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shelby Miller is The Man even on days when he doesn't have his A game. Jace Peterson with the game winner!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The start of the second game in this double header was also rain delayed for about an hour so today has been annoying. 

PETIT is finally getting a start though and has been pretty solid so far.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Official Bryce Harper Thread*

ABREU BOMB ALERT. ALERT IS ACTIVE FOR 5 MORE MINUTES IN THE MINNEAPOLIS AREA AND SURROUNDING AREAS. ALSO ACTIVE IN THE CHICAGOLAND AREA. THIS ALERT STARTED A 2:20PM CENTRAL. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Folty is getting more and more confidence. He and Miller are going to be tough to face back to back for years to come.


----------



## RJM (Nov 15, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Royals doing brilliant here...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anyone surprised by the Twins? They're in 2nd place today.

Royals
Twins
Tigers
Indians
Chisox

Both Tigers and Twins are 3 back, but the Twins slightly edge out Detroit because of win%.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tori Hunter, the ageless wonder.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

During my absence Bryce Harper finally looks like the HOLY SHIT guy he was projeted to be, the Braves won games, and the Giants are getting hot again. So far in the season, I'm impressed by the Braves. The fact that they are one game over .500 is amazing to me. Miller looks like the ace many Cardinals fans were expecting. The offense isn't WOAT level either, and while still not good, they are almost adequate.

To cap this off, 400 for :BELTRE should help his HOF candidacy in the future. I hope he is able to get a ring before he retires, as he is oe of those guys who just deserve it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves raped the St Louis trade. Heyward doesn't look like he'll ever be much more than a solid Major Leaguer, at best. Miller is a pretty legit ace now, and he's still get so much upside.

Holy fuck, Alvarez just out-Stanton'd Stanton on that last HR. One of the more ridiculous HR's I've ever seen at PNC park. Left handed laster to left-center (deepest part of the park) that looked like a double but just kept going. It was out in a split second.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Way to go Braves bullpen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Braves raped the St Louis trade. Heyward doesn't look like he'll ever be much more than a solid Major Leaguer, at best. Miller is a pretty legit ace now, and he's still get so much upside.


Have to disagree on Heyward only being a solid Major Leaguer. His fWAR last year was 5.2. It's not ancient history to bring up 2012 which saw him boast a 6.5 fWAR season, and the only average season he's had was 2011 at 1.9 fWAR.

He's having a very slow start offensively but an 84 wRC+ 25% of the way through the season can easily be pushed up to his career average of 115 which is quite fine when coupled with the fantastic defensive value he brings.

There are certainly questions over how he will age but for right now he's definitely beyond solid, the small sample size of this season thus far notwithstanding. Were I in the Braves front office I'd hope every day that Miller emerges into the ace St. Louis was hoping for as that would indeed be a strong return for Heyward. 


Anyway, true story: yesterday I was in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina with a bunch of friends and by the time we were able to find a place at which to have a little bite and ask for the GIANTS game to be put on the television thanks to the wonders of direcTV, it was 4-1 Brewers going to the top of the 6th. We had a little bite and proceeded to watch as the GIANTS pummeled the Brewers in the top of the 6th, more than batting around, scoring 7 runs in the inning! As we had to leave while the game was going to the bottom of the 6th the game stood at 8-4 GIANTS and it remained so thanks to some outstanding relief from Affeldt and Strickland! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

AOKI. MVPANIK. MVPAGAN. MVBELT. MVPENCE. ence MVSUSAC. MVBLANCO. MVDUFFY. MVAFFELDT. MVSTRICKLAND. 

GIANTS.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
@A-C-P (I know you were there ) @Ratman 
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @TKOK 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Have to disagree on Heyward only being a solid Major Leaguer. His fWAR last year was 5.2. It's not ancient history to bring up 2012 which saw him boast a 6.5 fWAR season, and the only average season he's had was 2011 at 1.9 fWAR.
> 
> He's having a very slow start offensively but an 84 wRC+ 25% of the way through the season can easily be pushed up to his career average of 115 which is quite fine when coupled with the fantastic defensive value he brings.
> 
> ...


True stories are always the most fulfilling ones:mark: Enjoy your "limited sojourn". You are like the modern day Johnny Appleseed sowing the seed of Giants love coast to coast, throughout these lower 48. Take care and Godspeed on your impending return.!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A good defensive corner outfielder vs. an ace starting pitcher who's still not in his prime years? I mean, that's about as lobsided as you can get. Heyward was always supposed to be an elite bat and he is not. Doesn't mean he's a bad player, but he's certainly not a good one. Or someone I'd trade Shelby Miller for.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm not convinced Shelby is an ace. His K/9 and BB/9 aren't amazing. He's getting lucky with base on balls. He's getting lucky with LOB%. Now he's added a sinker so that's part of the story (GB% is up to 50% which is good), but he's not a sub 2 ERA pitcher. ERA this early is kind of meaningless. 

He's still a good pitcher, I'm not saying he's bad, but let's see where he stands in August and September.

Would Shelby still have this ERA if he had played AL East teams...or NL West teams?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GB pitchers practically rule baseball now. The sinker gimmick is here to stay. Even if you don't want to call Shelby an ace, he's still a very good pitcher and could be top 3 of any rotation in the MLB. That for a defensive corner OF is a huge rape.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Need to give it more time than two months to see what's up with this trade.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Have to disagree on Heyward only being a solid Major Leaguer. His fWAR last year was 5.2. It's not ancient history to bring up 2012 which saw him boast a 6.5 fWAR season, and the only average season he's had was 2011 at 1.9 fWAR.
> 
> He's having a very slow start offensively but an 84 wRC+ 25% of the way through the season can easily be pushed up to his career average of 115 which is quite fine when coupled with the fantastic defensive value he brings.
> 
> ...












That home run from Braun yesterday was sick tho :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU BOMB ALERT!!! ALERT IS ACTIVE FOR ABOUT 10 MORE MINUTES. EST. END TIME IS 7:40P CENTRAL. AREAS IN EFFECT ARE FROM CHICAGO THROUGH TORONTO.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

SKIP with the walk-off double :mark: 9 game losing streak snapped :mark:

This one belongs to the REDS :mark: Not many were belong to us this month, but WOOT WOOT :homer6


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This team is pure garbage right now. fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:wow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Royals in the 2nd smallest market has Omar Infante in 2nd place for 2ndbasemen! The dude that has a .1 WAR? If I was an AL ballclub I would hate to have Omar Infante in my starting all-star lineup to decide the WS. Cool for the fans though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello @Abreu Bomb Alert System


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

MVPENCE!!! ence CRAWFORD!!! DUFFY!!! BELT!!! BLANCO!!! AOKI!!! MVPOSEY!!! MVPANIK!!! 

BUMGARNER!!! :bum KONTOS!!! ROMO!!! CASILLA!!!

GIANTS!!!

Seriously I realize it's Miller Park but BELT's moon shot blast gave me chills. :sodone Incredible. BELT! GIANTS!!!

CRAWFORD truly saved Bumgarner with that lunging dive to snag that line drive from Hector Gomez. :banderas The prince of middle-infield defense, the guru of UZR. :banderas Also while folks are claiming Shelby Miller is clearly superior to Jason Heyward while having something like 4.5 fWAR for his career vs. Heyward's 22 or whatever fWAR for his career... :side: @Godway...Let's now proclaim that CRAWFORD should be the starting shortstop for the National League in Cincinnati on July 14th. No ifs, ands or buts. :mark: 

GIANTS!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:
@CamillePunk @TKOK @scrilla @IDONTSHIV @Savior BeeRad™


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You can't tell that Kershaw has been struggling by the way he is pitching tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Kershaw has only had two bad starts I think. One time the Dbacks murdered him in his sleep, the other was in Coors. He's actually been amazing so far, just had some rough outings early on, which all pitchers have.

edit: I think the Giants have hit him well too, but the Giants own the Dodgers so this shouldn't really count.


Rangers are at .500 btw :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Did someone say GIANTS? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That Rangers lineup is intimidating.

BTW - Bryce hit another HR. Thought it was relevant to post that information seeing as this is *THE OFFICIAL BRYCE HARPER THREAD*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Matt Duffy is awesome. :mark: Okay maybe he's a little shaky in defense at times but he's a clutch hitter and still kind of a rookie PLUS he rounds out our completely homegrown infield. 

BRANDON CRAWFORD :mark: the prince of baseball with an amazing diving catch on a line drive that was sure to bring in a run and potentially change the course of the game, not to mention sour Bumgarner's night. 

ROMO :romo making fools out of professional athletes with dat slider meanwhile putting on the most blatantly "I don't even give a fuck, yeah I can't hit but you aren't scoring on me either" at-bat I've ever seen. 

And lastly BRANDON BELT :mark: murdering a fastball into the upper deck. 

Now if the Cardinals could be bros and fuck up the Dodgers (they play each other 7 times between now and June 7th) that'd be grrrrrreeeaaaat.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Official Bryce Harper Thread*



JM said:


> Hello @Abreu Bomb Alert System



What do you want?

Also, is there a reason Denard Span is sporting his 25% gray ass beard? Dude looking old as hell.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Have to disagree on Heyward only being a solid Major Leaguer. His fWAR last year was 5.2. It's not ancient history to bring up 2012 which saw him boast a 6.5 fWAR season, and the only average season he's had was 2011 at 1.9 fWAR.
> 
> He's having a very slow start offensively but an 84 wRC+ 25% of the way through the season can easily be pushed up to his career average of 115 which is quite fine when coupled with the fantastic defensive value he brings.
> 
> ...



Yes I was there, but was still cool to see Braun hit one out of the stadium :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

DONALDSON.






:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I officially hate Josh Donaldson.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Josh, Son of Donald is a good guy. Why would you hate him? He's not an Athletic anymore.


What if Toronto starts pitching and what if Jose and Edwin start hitting (while Josh remains Josh)?

edit: yep, Jays still need to work on that pitching thing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes they do *Mr*.

GIANTS!!! WITH DA SWEEP!!!

MVOGELSONGP!!!!!!! VOGELSTRONG!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

MVAOKI, THE SLAP-HITTER PROTOTYPE HITTING MACHINE. MVPANIK, WITH DAT LEFT-HANDED POWAH. MVPOSEY, WHO HAS REACHED BASE SAFELY IN 27 STRAIGHT GAMES. osey2 MVPENCE. ence MVPAGAN. MVDUFFY. MVEBELT. MVCRAWFORD. 

MVSTRICKLAND. MVROMO. MVCASILLA.

Firstly @CamillePunk was right about last night's Romo at-bat. That was... :banderas Glorious. His whole bristly (for the opponents) attitude as he continues to dominate (particularly against righties who are hitting .114 against him, sadly lefties hit .440 this year thus far, ha) is wonderful to see. Today the bullpen was fantastic, following Vogelstrong's outstanding 1-run, 6-inning start against the Brewers. Nine up, nine down for the 'pen. So magnificent to see the GIANTS teach Hunter Strickland how to pitch, the guy is definitely "closer-of-the-future" material. ROMO. CASILLA. :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark:

There's a reason why the GIANTS are 25-0 when they have the lead after six innings this year. The bullpen's fairly solid. Hope... I didn't... just... jinx... it... :side:

And the GIANTS just keep hitting. :banderas :mark: Stupendous at-bat after stupendous at-bat. Makin' contact, punishing mistakes. 

What a sweep! :cheer :cheer :cheer

Oh noes the Braves just traded for Juan Uribe while in LA. Now he's going to attack his former club the Giants during this four-game series against Atlanta. :hmm:

Nevertheless, who cares? The GIANTS once again boast a phenomenal homegrown infield. The bullpen will never go through a slump, the lineup is legit, Vogelsong is an aging but somehow ageless wizard and that was a fantastic SWEEEEEP!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
@IDONTSHIV @SaviorBeeRad™ @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @TKOK

GIANTS!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Another good outing against an admittedly struggling team. Now could the Braves please show up for once against the Dodgers before promptly lying back down for their series against us? :lol 

Joe Panik said "pissed" on TV. It's fine though because his homer won the game. Also because only adults watch post-game anyway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Yes they do *Mr*.
> 
> GIANTS!!! WITH DA SWEEP!!!
> 
> ...


This post would have been perfect with just one more :mark: and another GIANTS.  Still another exemplary post to log into your annals. Nineteen wins in May! Most in the majors!:mark: Northern California is happy that The Giants aren't suffering a victory drought as the state thirsts.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:woah Deso, save some of this excitement for the bedroom.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> MVOGELSONGP


that needs to be a chant.

I don't know how any righty can ever hit :romo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/6479266/v132471883/wshchc-harper-thinks-he-flies-out-wind-aids-homer

:lol Harper you intense mofo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves blew it by not getting to Greinke in the first inning.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/6479266/v132471883/wshchc-harper-thinks-he-flies-out-wind-aids-homer
> 
> :lol Harper you intense mofo


:mark:

I laughed so hard at his reaction. I was talking to the TV and uttered "dude, this has a chance of going with the wind today". Surely enough it did. You've probably seen it, but Bryce hit another opposite field HR off of Lester in roughly the same exact spot he hit that HR yesterday.

He's officially a scary hitter.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Going back to the earlier debate, I think neither team made a king's ransom in that Shelby/Heyward trade. I thought it was a creative trade that filled team needs for both sides - fairly even. I'm not sure if either player can sustain their pinnacle for the duration of their careers. Miller isn't a number one pitcher, imo. Heyward will more than likely not be the franchise player people thought he would become. They'll flash glimpses for extended stretches, but it doesn't look like a lopsided trade to me. Only time will tell I suppose.

I've always been big on Heyward. Shelby can be pretty good himself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Harper has a 36.7% HR/FB at the moment. Cruz is at 31.6%. Ryan Howard sustained a very high HR/FB rate the year he hit 58. It was almost 40%. I looked up the crazy Bonds year, but Fangraphs doesn't have HR/FB for 2001 unfortunately. 

Dunn had a year with 29%. Crush also had a year of 29%. There could be more, but I only looked up these sluggers.

So what Harper is doing is insane, and he's probably going to hit close to 50, if not more than 50. At 22 years of age. 

On the other hand, it's possible his HR/FB isn't sustainable, and he hits "only" in the high 30s/low 40s. At 22 years of age.

He's on the Roger Maris pace too btw.

Whatever, any way you slice it Bryce Harper is fucking amazing.


http://www.businessinsider.com/bryce-harper-season-stats-2015-5

um...yeah


Having Harper do this is great for baseball. We need more young fans for this great game. Harper and Trout. Guys we have the reincarnation of Mantle and Mays. We are lucky fuckers.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's about time we had some young generational type talent step up to the plate. Hasn't been the same since the days of Griffey and co. Especially when 90% of them were outed as juicers and made the whole thing feel like make believe. 

Harper/Trout are amazing. Harper's numbers this year are great in every way imaginable. The biggest knock or weakness you could think he'd struggle with would be hitting lefties, yet he's currently got a .900+ OPS against them. So that doesn't seem to be an issue. It's getting to the point where they're going to start walking him every time a base is open.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

His HRs are to all fields too. He's jacking outside pitches too lol. You just can't pitch to him right now.

The only thing that can stop him is injury. Griffey was the same way. 

and LOL ARod is surpassing all these legends and no one even gives a fuck.



Speaking of Griffey Jr. he's eligible for the HOF in 2016.:mark: My rage will know no bounds if he's not inducted first ballot.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If Griffey retired after his Seattle career, he'd still be first ballot in my mind. It almost doesn't matter the way he struggled with the injuries in Cinci. Just a shame the way it prevented him from breaking the HR record, because I think he would have done it otherwise. He never played in even 150 games after that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Official Bryce Harper Thread*

Chris Sale's slider today is orgasm worthy.
Jesus this slider. My god. Can Sale start game 2 of the double header too?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You watching Red Sox vs. Rangers, MrMr? I'm keenly interested in this Eduardo Rodriguez. People have been raving about his fastball/changeup combination.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes. I'm impressed by him so far. Hamilton is the only guy to hit him hard so far. He nailed a double into the RF corner. Everyone else he's made look bad. But it's just one time through the order. His fastball/change is good.
@El Conquistador: Rodriguez was really good. The Texas lineup is lefty heavy so that might have contributed to his success, but he was impressive. I thought he great command tonight. The only hard contact I remember was Hamilton's double.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Giants have Shelby Miller in a jam in the home sixth.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fantastic start for Chris Heston not allowing a run through seven and a third innings. Giants took a 1-0 lead (from a marvelous Belt homer) into the bottom of the 8th and then unloaded through Panik, Pence, and Crawford among others to score six more and finish off the Braves, who had no answer for the stellar Javier Lopez in the 9th. What a glorious game.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jung-Ho Kang became the man tonight. Get used to that bench Jordy Mercy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS

The Giants' pitching has not allowed a run at home in 37 innings, matching a San Francisco record.


This story is amusing... A little bit cheesy, though... osey2 ...http://bustedcoverage.com/2015/05/2...in-womans-nachos-cheese-explodes-in-her-face/


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Reds obviously didn't mean to hit Harper in that situation. I wish Votto would have clotheslined that little brat.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:mark: First place WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GIANTS osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Cleveland Indians have three of the top seven starting pitchers based on xFIP-.

Kluber is second; Salazar is fifth; and Carraso is seventh. 

Bauer is fifty-sixth, which isn't exactly shabby. 

That rotation is _good_. And now the offense is finally coming around. 

@CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @IDONTSHIV @TKOK @scrilla @ [MENTION=84274]saviorBeeRad™

FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Thank you, Cardinals. :side: :side: :side:

But most importantly, THANK YOU, GIANTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

26-10 since April 21st. :banderas GIANTS

Sadly the scoreless streak at home perished tonight as the GIANTS surrendered a run in the 3rd inning (and then one in the 9th on a Freddie Freeman bomb, lol). This precisely tied the 1948 New York Giants for the franchise record. Watching the local replay not knowing what had happened at 2:00am here I was furious that the GIANTS could not get one last inning to topple the '48 record. However... Still an outstanding accomplishment. A freakish achievement, yes. Nevertheless, outstanding. 

MVPOSEY destroys the Braves all the time, lol. Growing up a Braves fan in Georgia has to have played a part in this. :hmm: 

osey2 BELT. HUDSON. CRAWFORD. BELT. ence MVPAGAN. AOKI. DUFFY. BLANCO. STRICKLAND. CASILLA. MVPANIK.

Let's discuss Brandon Belt for a moment. 

He's #2 in hardhit%, behind only some guy named Giancarlo Stanton. He's leading the league in LD% at 35%--now, he may not continue to do that, and probably won't, but there's little reason to believe that that number will crater, either. Belt's always been a fine line drive hitter and he's only become better in this area, now hitting the ball to all fields in a way he never used to do before. He hit a homer to left field Thursday night, for instance, and did so in the bandbox in Cincinnati; he's also had some XBHs to LF this season which used to be a true anomaly. Belt's plate coverage has become vastly improved. Even the most ardent Belt defenders such as myself used to concede that he "had a hole in his swing," with pitchers able to predictably pitch to it. 

All right, so he has a .396 BABIP, lol. This is unsustainable. However, his career BABIP is .338. And he's only improved in LD% and plate coverage and hardhit%. He's not the speediest player in the game by any measure but for a big lanky 1B he's fast enough... So I don't see his BABIP number cratering, either. He likes to strike out enough to keep that BABIP number high, imo, lol. 

He has an even batted balls split of 35%LD/35%GB and 30%FB which is pretty remarkable. 


He's really underrated and always has been. This is a guy with a career 127 wRC+. 

Belt is effectively Anthony Rizzo if Anthony Rizzo had to play 81 games at AT&T Park and in the NL West rather than Wrigley and the NL Central. They're essentially the same offensive player by OPS+, which favors Belt ever-so-slightly, 128 vs. 124 for Rizzo. 

AT&T is just murder on the big ol' counting stats, ha, especially HRs.

Anyway... BELT! :mark:

And Brandon Crawford seriously needs to start the All-Star Game this season. His numbers are ridiculous. :banderas :side:

GIANTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah those three Indians pitchers have some filthy stuff. Salazar's breaking stuff is vastly improved and his fastball is incredibly hard to hit if he's commanding it. All three work in the zone and all three throw hard, so they can be prone to getting blown up. When they're on though...nasty fuckers. The team that they do not match well against is the hacking Royals. Those dudes can hit pretty much any pitch. At least so far this season. Moustakas had one of the best at bats I've seen this season versus Kluber. Kluber had his good stuff. Moustakas battled him for 10+ pitches fouling everything off Kluber threw (and I'm talking fouling off back to back pitches where one was on the extreme inside of the zone and the other was on the extreme outside lower corner; this a is strikeout in most cases). Mike won the battle with an RBI base hit.

Cleveland's main problem is bullpen. It's bad. Defense isn't good either. That lineup is talented and will score runs, but the bullpen and defense probably keep this team from the post season. McAlister, Shaw, and Allen need to be better.


Belt/Rizzo. Nah. I'm a Brandon Belt fan, but Belt strikes out way more than Rizzo does. Rizzo has really cut down his K rate this season. Now he could revert back to K'ing more, but even if he did, he'd still K less than Belt. I'd agree their power is comparable. If Belt played in Wrigley or Chase or Coors, his HR numbers would be higher. :lol that MONSTER BLAST his jacked in Coors was amazing. That's one of the hardest hit and more majestic HRs I've seen there.

Also you touched on it, but high BABIPs make sense when a guy has a lot of hard contact. Hard contact means the ball is traveling faster off the bat, therefore it's going to go places the defense can't get to in time.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I called it like a week and a half ago...Strasburg to the DL.


@JM You can thank the White Sox anytime now for heating up Donaldson...5 HR's in 4 games.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> The Cleveland Indians have three of the top seven starting pitchers based on xFIP-.
> 
> Kluber is second; Salazar is fifth; and Carraso is seventh.
> 
> ...


I was sure he was going to hit at least 20 bombs last year before he got injured. Belt is going to shed his underrated label this year if he stays healthy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Nats are falling apart. First Fister. Now Strasburg (admittedly, he hasn't been right all year). Bryce is reportedly super sore from that Cingrani cheap shot yesterday. Gio/Zimmerman are hit and miss. LOL @ all of us saying that pitching staff would be the best staff ever assembled. They've all way under achieved except for Mad Max.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Eh, Zimmerman pitched solid too. On paper going into the season, it certainly looked like one of the best rotations you'd ever see. But things rarely work out so perfectly like that. If Strasburg has legit injury issues, that's going to greatly affect their chances in the playoffs. 

Division-wise, I think they're fine. Braves, Marlins, and Phillies seasons were over before they even threw their first pitch of the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think the Marlins can still make noise. I'm not sure what the hell is going on with their manager situation though. The only hitter on that team that has been consistent is surprisingly Dee Gordon. Stanton hasn't really gotten hot yet, though he's hitting HRs still. Stanton is the kind of the guy that can hit 15 HR in a month. If he does that, they probably win a lot of games that month. They also have Yelich and Ozuna who are better than they've played. 

Just look at SF. They were awful in April. In May they completely turned it around and are now in 1st place. There is still an absurd amount of baseball to be played.



El Conquistador said:


> The Nats are falling apart.* First Fister. *Now Strasburg (admittedly, he hasn't been right all year). Bryce is reportedly super sore from that Cingrani cheap shot yesterday. Gio/Zimmerman are hit and miss. LOL @ all of us saying that pitching staff would be the best staff ever assembled. They've all way under achieved except for Mad Max.


They upgraded with Roark in the rotation for Fister:side:

Did you watch Harvey last night? He was actually really good, but he made one mistake to some random big guy and there's goes a 3 run HR. 


CHI CHI GONZALEZ

Too many walks. Not a bad outing though. His BB/9 in the minors is meh and so is his K rate. He's probably up too soon, but he got lucky today facing a Red Sox lineup that is lost at the plate. Sox lineup is as disappointing as the Nats rotation.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Williams Perez looking good so far in search of his first win.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The White Sox suck.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> The White Sox suck.


Yeah, they've been mediocre all season long except for that winning streak earlier this month. If they're still a couple games under .500 a month from now they should blow it up.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, they've been mediocre all season long except for that winning streak earlier this month. If they're still a couple games under .500 a month from now they should blow it up.




They need another starting pitcher. That's what they need...oh and a 2B that can bat above .200.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Those things would certainly help.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Those things would certainly help.





Trade for Castro and move him to 2B. At least he'd be a good 2B bat in the offense, sure he might make a few errors, probably less at 2B though. The Sox have no one to trade to the Cubs though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I think the Marlins can still make noise. I'm not sure what the hell is going on with their manager situation though. The only hitter on that team that has been consistent is surprisingly Dee Gordon. Stanton hasn't really gotten hot yet, though he's hitting HRs still. Stanton is the kind of the guy that can hit 15 HR in a month. If he does that, they probably win a lot of games that month. They also have Yelich and Ozuna who are better than they've played.
> 
> Just look at SF. They were awful in April. In May they completely turned it around and are now in 1st place. There is still an absurd amount of baseball to be played.
> 
> ...


I don't think that they can't be better than where they are, and whatever that manager situation was it definitely held them down for a rough start. But I figured this a transitional year for them heading in. They're not a scary team without Jose, and the lineup is pretty much the Stanton show. Dee Gordon is due for a huge drop off any time now.

They need to make some moves to get something going with their corner IF because it sucks. I actually feel like they've pitched better than anyone thought they would, with Haren being solid for them, but their rotation doesn't look like it will hold up. 

I can see them being active at the deadline and during the off season, can't give Stanton that contract and proceed to lose this badly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Well yeah I was humorously alluding to Belt's K%, @MrMister :side: 

Lefties finally got a hold of :lincecum4 His stunning numbers vs. LHBs leading up to this latest start always seemed utterly aberrational. If he's still the same old new Timmy the regression he's in store for will be most painful.

At least MATT CAIN is reportedly "looking sharp" as he proceeds to rebuild his arm strength. :lol 


The "good news" for the Marlins is that even Stanton has not had a good season yet, as *Mr* was stating. His Yellowstone Park HRs have ostensibly obscured this. Michael Morse as their everyday 1B seemed like a solid idea but it has not panned out. He's probably hurt because he almost always is. Damn that one-year deal in San Francisco worked out so well for both parties in 2014, haha. And while Dan Haren has pitched well he's probably in store for negative regression, too. He was outstanding for the Dodgers early on last season and completely cratered in the hot summertime. 


The White Sox should definitely "buy in," even if I have always been skeptical of this team as currently constructed. Yet that points to deficiencies which can be erased through trades. At the very least the front office hast to give the team the next seven weeks to right the ship, and it would probably be for the best to ride the season out anyway. As *SW* was saying the difficult part is finding who the White Sox have to trade. 


The Nationals' SP rotation woes are oddly humorous and satisfying for they reveal how fickle the baseball gods truly are. This isn't the NBA where any one man taking his talents somewhere is going to win you a championship. Though this shows why they signed Mad Max in the first place, they knew! lol. I'm not sure what to think about Strasburg anymore. He's the SP equivalent to Harper in the sense that he has always been so hyped that anything less than ceaseless virtuosity is guaranteed to spawn undue and oftentimes even ignorant criticism (throw in the controversies such as the 2012 "shutdown" for spice), but the health concerns seem real. Having said _that_ some of the apocalyptic rhetoric pertaining to Strasburg's season seems to miss out on how he's suffering from an inflated BABIP % (.389, easily his worst ever and not something most power pitchers can control very much at all) and LOB %. His FIP and xFIP are not gaudy but they are not disastrous, either, in the high 3.00s each, while the ERA speaks mainly to poor sequencing for him than much else. His K/9% is down a tick or two but still outstanding. He had cut down on his walks issued last year dramatically and now they are back up to where they generally were pre-2014, but that is nothing over which to cast doom.

I'm inclined to think he rests up, gets healthy and enjoys a much stronger rest of his season going forward based on his peripherals.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Strasburg is DL'ed now. They're not even saying he's hurt:lol. Just "tightness". Of course tightness turns into Tommy John all the time. Neck and back issue for Strasburg apparently.

I was kind of surprised to see he's only pitched over 200 innings once and that was last season.

DROW, I'm not crazy about an ace having a 3.77 xFIP, but being hurt can obviously make you suck at this game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> DROW, I'm not crazy about an ace having a 3.77 xFIP, but being hurt can obviously make you suck at this game.


He's definitely not pitching _well_ considering the run-scoring environment and his credentials and purported station as an ace. It's just that poor sequencing with the LOB% and atrocious BABIP luck is making an already underwhelming season look downright calamitous. Most fans see the 6.55 ERA and think he's turning into the Beltway Lincecum, haha.

(It should also be noted that Lincecum has consistently underperformed his FIP and xFIP these last few years, but, again, those statistics don't show that he's the ace of old, just a below-average starter in this present era, and especially adjusted for ballpark, etceteras, who's not given any breaks... As he slowly becomes less and less of a strikeout pitcher, though, and with the positive starts he's had this year aside from now two catastrophes, the ERA and FIP and xFIP are closer together; in fact he was _outpitching his peripherals for the first time in ages_, if not ever, until this latest start, haha.)


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> They upgraded with Roark in the rotation for Fister:side:
> 
> Did you watch Harvey last night? He was actually really good, but he made one mistake to some random big guy and there's goes a 3 run HR.


I did. Harvey was pretty electric. That Justin Bour has surprisingly been one of Miami's better hitters all year. I know people were saying that they were worried about Harvey after getting rocked by Pittsburgh. If there's one pitcher in baseball I don't worry about from start to start, it's Harvey. He's always had filthy stuff, but to me, what sets him apart is his mindset. He's got the mentality and mind of a shut down ace. He's almost impeccable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

DOUBLE BRANDON BLASTS! BRANDON BELT HOME RUN TO RIGHT! BRANDON CRAWFORD HOME RUN TO RIGHT! GIANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance 

Giants announcer Duane Kuiper and Mike Krukow discussing nicknames for homegrown GIANT and currently starting third baseman Matt Duffy. These guys are known all over the Bay Area as "Kruk and Kuip," and are the best in the business. Which is incredible, as they are both ex-players. Love all of their insights. This conversation on Duffy--who walked and advanced to second base on a wild pitch, which seemed to ignite the conversation--is wonderful:

Kuip: "I suppose we could start calling him 'Gruffy Duffy,' as he seems to be growing a little bit of facial hair..."

Kruk: "Yeah, 'Gruffy Duffy' is not bad."

Kuip: "_Or_, if you're a _Justified_ fan, you could call him 'Wynn Duffy'... And I always thought that was a great name."

Kruk: "Indeed. Excellent name. That's a great show."

Kuip: "Yes, great show. Still haven't seen the final few episodes."

Kruk: "You should. Everyone out there, watch that show if you haven't. Quite the ride."

All while the camera zooms in on Nori Aoki making funny faces while batting.

More or less the Platonic ideal of a GIANTS baseball game _thus far_ between :bum dominating, the BRANDONS branding baseballs and sending them over that wall in right field back-to-back (Bye-Bye, Baby!), _Justified_/Wynn Duffy talk from Kruk and Kuip and AOKI's inimitable expressions. 
@Mercy @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @Godway @TKOK @scrilla

And yeah for some reason I have never been able to "Mention" *MrMister*, and when I attempt to do so, it poisons the rest of the "mentioning" for everyone else. I immediately realized that I don't need to mention him in this thread for he always eyes it like a hawk but that is a peculiar curiosity. And this is why I had to edit this post. Oh, there's MVPOSEY taking a walk!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> DOUBLE BRANDON BLASTS! BRANDON BELT HOME RUN TO RIGHT! BRANDON CRAWFORD HOME RUN TO RIGHT! GIANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance
> 
> Giants announcer Duane Kuiper and Mike Krukow discussing nicknames for homegrown GIANT and currently starting third baseman Matt Duffy. These guys are known all over the Bay Area as "Kruk and Kuip," and are the best in the business. Which is incredible, as they are both ex-players. Love all of their insights. This conversation on Duffy--who walked and advanced to second base on a wild pitch, which seemed to ignite the conversation--is wonderful:
> 
> ...



:clap I just heard that exchange . I also sent you a mention of the pair of Brandon homers. Early yet, but , so far so good! :mark: And, yes, I could listen to Kruk and Kuip all day long.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox beat the Astros 6-0 and got the series win. bama

Now time to lose 2 out of 3 to the Rangers.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Aaaand Casilla absolutely blows it in the 9th as we split the series, giving first back to the objectively vile Dodgers. 

BARRY ZITO YOU ARE MISSED.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> White Sox beat the Astros 6-0 and got the series win. bama
> 
> Now time to lose 2 out of 3 to the Rangers.




D....d....d....Danks had a shutout? :wow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

There is something about this Braves team. Despite having a lack of talent in areas and an idiot for a manager they just refuse to give up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It might be for just today but...

The Minnesota Twins are in first place :lol


JOSH HAMILTON:mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Get Jeff Locke out of our rotation plz.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










Nine homers this month. Loves me some Frazier. Needs to be on-air forever imo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Baseball gods exacted a heavy toll for my hubris earlier in this thread. "Platonic ideal of a Giants game..." was all it took. I'm sorry, GIANTS. :cry


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This game always humbles you unless you were Babe Ruth.



Fun with HR/FB

top HR/FB

*Marte* = 38% THREE TIMES his career rate...LOL I love Marte's game but this is absurd
*Harper* = 36% about double his career rate...BREAKOUT
*Pedro* = 33% is higher than career rate
*Souza* = 33% we don't have enough STATS but i don't think he's this good
*Cruz* = 31% power has always been for real but not like this
*Joc *= 30% i think his power is real but like Souza he's not THIS good
*Crush* = 27.9% Crush has been here before, he's a hoss, could see this increase
*Stanton* = 26.8% same as Crush and like Crush has room to grow here
*Goldy* = 26.8% never had it this high but it's Goldy, he's amazing but likely has a HR drought that brings this down
*Teixeira* = 25.9% highest of his career so it probably falls back to his norm


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

tbf Marte coming up was drawing many comparisons from scouts to Alfonso Soriano in terms of his ceiling and approach at the plate. I'd say this is more of a breakout year for him. He's probably going to jack 30 HR's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's really so high because he's hit about 10% less fly balls than he has in the past. He'll start hitting more fly balls that don't leave leave the park. This will lower the HR/FB. I know Marte is awesome. He's just getting lucky with the fly balls so far.

And i was wrong about it being three times his career rate. It is more than two times it however. It's three times the rate of the past two seasons. This is totally unsustainable.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's obviously not sustainable. He's still going to have a good year though. That's all that matters. He was a very raw talent coming up, past two years really aren't a great baseline for him when he was going to take a bit longer to fully develop as a hitter. He's hitting his prime years now, and seems to have fully adjusted to the MLB at this point, as much as he's going to. He'll never be that guy who walks, for instance. But he can hit like a champ.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Indeed. Good years for Marte will be the norm from here on out. The point is his HR/FB is hilariously inflated. That's all.

I'm sure this happens with other hitters if you just look at two months. It's just we can see it more easily since it's the first two months.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jose Fernandez is starting a rehab assignment soon. He's up there with Harvey as one of my favorite pitchers to watch. Hope he comes back with similar success as Harvey has had.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Jose Fernandez is starting a rehab assignment soon. He's up there with Harvey as one of my favorite pitchers to watch. Hope he comes back with similar success as Harvey has had.


Seven strikeouts in three innings with forty-four pitches. :surprise:

Hope he cleans up his mechanics so he can last longer. I'd hate for a Kerry Wood comparison to be true.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So maybe Ty Cobb was not a virulent racist after all. Fascinating article, I would like to know more (and be given more sources, too): http://nypost.com/2015/05/31/how-ty-cobb-was-framed-as-a-racist/


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ad Infinitum said:


> Seven strikeouts in three innings with forty-four pitches. :surprise:
> 
> Hope he cleans up his mechanics so he can last longer. I'd hate for a Kerry Wood comparison to be true.


I picked him up in fantasy about a month ago. I can't wait until he is back!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Zayniac said:


> I picked him up in fantasy about a month ago. I can't wait until he is back!






Who Kerry Wood? Cause I wouldn't imagine someone to actually drop Fernandez.


Also...


Pujols is finally heating up. This is good for my fantasy teams.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

LOL at the All Star voting statistics in the AL. Basically, all Royals are starting at this point. 

Catcher: Salv Perez (over Vogt, really?)
1B: Hosmer (over Prince or Miggy?)
2B: Altuve (Infante was over him at one point, just lol)
3B: MOOOOOOOOSE (over Donaldson, really? Just lol)
SS: Alcides Escobar
LF: A. Gordon (I can actually see this one)
CF: Cain (This is probably justified, too)
RF: Trout


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

^^^notsureifsrs


Just heard a funfact.

Joey Gallo's dad coached the goat little league team, or at least the goat of this millennium. 

Harper hit 3rd
Gallo hit 4th

Kris Bryant was on it too, but Gallo's mom didn't say where he hit.


Gallo got a two out two RBI base hit to start his Majors career. :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Against the White Sox :cry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

HOLY FUCK THAT GALLO POWER:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Alright, I'm done on the White Sox this year, just throw in the fucking towel. Blow this team up. Trade everyone except Sale, Rodon, Abreu, Eaton, and Robertson. Oh and fucking fire Ventura.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This team blows. fpalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves just got Shelby off of the hook with three runs (so far) in the sixth!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You've got to wonder what Baltimore was thinking trading Rodriguez for one half a year of service of Andrew Miller. They literally mortgaged the future for a someone who was guaranteed to never return the same value. Boston got one hell of a deal because Rodriguez has the stuff to be a horse for years to come. Quite the strike thrower, too. If I had to guess, 70-80% of his pitches were strikes today against the Twins.

Another interesting note: if Rodriguez maintains this velocity that he's been showcasing over his first two starts, he *is* the hardest throwing left handed starter in terms of the average velocity of his fastballs over guys like Price, Sale, Kershaw, etc, (article is on fangraphs, too layzee to post it). I think he's here to stay. I really think Boston is going to make a run at the AL East title shortly. It's a matter of time before they ship off some assets for Cueto and/or Hamels. Their lineup is too good to not hit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

McCutchen brought up his average like 90 points in the last month :lol this guy is too fun to watch. Insane power for his size.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Mark Trumbo could be going to the Mariners. Would add a right handed power bat to the Mariners and compliment Cruz.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU BOMB ALERT. AREAS EFFECTED ARE FROM TEXAS THRU CHICAGO. THIS ALERT WILL LAST UNTIL 805PM CENTRAL.

BEEP....BEEP...BEEEEEEEEEEEEP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

why arent you watching da hawks


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> why arent you watching da hawks



I'm at work lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So yea. Chris Sale is back baby.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Welp, the Tigers are as bad as the White Sox now!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Official Bryce Harper Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Welp, the Tigers are as bad as the White Sox now!



I wouldnt go that far. The White Sox still suck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Someone paid $45 for Gallo in my ESPN league.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hawks and Sox won today:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Maybe the Trumbo trade and McClendon's cartoon ejection will spark the Mariners. I can't think of a team that tries harder, yet fails as often. It all started with Jeff Clement busting. It's like yeah injuries happen, unfortunate, etc.. Then Ackley is the most hyped guy coming out of that draft and he busts. Then they dump Cliff Lee for big time prospect Justin Smoak, who busts. Then you have someone who's a solid prospect like Nick Franklin, who seems to not really be an All-Star quality MLB player, traded away anyways. Danny Hultzen was the "safe" pick in his draft, guaranteed at least a number 3-5 starter they said, yet he's 25 years old now and still not in the MLB. Then you get a really badass catching prospect with Zunino, who can't over .200 in the MLB, despite having the tools and plus power, and is a good defensive catcher too. And it's on top of throwing a dumptruck of money to Robinson Cano to...fall off the face of the planet after one season. All the while Taijuan Walker isn't giving them much either. 

It's like no matter what they've done in the last 10 years, the only thing that ever remains reliable there is Felix Hernandez. They've tried spending money, they've drafted well on paper, they make sensible trades on paper, yet everything blows up in their face.

Oh, and the Erik Bedard trade. I bet they'd want that one back, jeez. But again, Erik Bedard was a REALLY hot commodity in baseball at that point in time. Nobody saw him failing so hard.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

^^^Don't forget Jesus Montero. 

I don't get the Trumbo trade from Seattle's side. 

This is a good trade for Arizona. Bolster catching and get three darts to try to hit on something later. Guerrero is the nephew of VLAD. If he could be half as good as his uncle, that's an ok major league bat. Guerrero seems like he could be another Trumbo. So they get a possible younger Trumbo and other stuff for Trumbo. Not bad.


More importantly...

Joc Pederson + Coors Field = Holy Shit Amazing


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It had looked like the M's raped the Yankees on that trade at first, since they basically traded an injured pitcher for a top prospect in baseball. And again, everything that could go wrong, did go wrong. The experts always overrated/overhype NY prospects, though. Had a feeling Montero would bust.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> McCutchen brought up his average like 90 points in the last month :lol this guy is too fun to watch. Insane power for his size.


He was crushing the ball to all fields throughout the series. Had several should-have-been-huge-hits robbed by MVPagan, MVPence and others, too.

Think the Giants have remembered that it's an odd year.  :side:


So my question for the circle is, how are the Twins doing this? This legerdemain is astounding. I do not believe David Copperfield possesses enough smoke and mirrors to cover it. A true .435-winning percentage team with a .600+ record. Will wonders never cease? Perhaps Minnesota is employing a witch doctor to steal mojo from the A's: a .565-level team with a sub-.400 record.

Let us unpack this: .435 + .565 = 1.000 and .612 + .377 = 0.989. A cosmic balance!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> He was crushing the ball to all fields throughout the series. Had several should-have-been-huge-hits robbed by MVPagan, MVPence and others, too.
> 
> Think the Giants have remembered that it's an odd year.  :side:
> 
> ...



They get free wins off the White Sox. Solved.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I have one word for why the Twins are in 1st.

PLOUFFE


I knew the Twins could hit. They're sneaky good. Somehow they just hit. I have no idea who any of their pitchers are except Perkins and Hughes.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> He was crushing the ball to all fields throughout the series. Had several should-have-been-huge-hits robbed by MVPagan, MVPence and others, too.
> 
> Think the Giants have remembered that it's an odd year.  :side:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that one off the RF wall that ended up being a single because he was busy watching it :side: was another example of what deceptive power he has. That wasn't a ball a guy his size should be able to hit, but he does it all the time. 

Twins are just hot and one of those baseball anomalies right now. No way they're real. And if they are, Detroit should be fucking embarrassed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I see a bit more why the M's dealt for Trumbo. The team has a .395 slugging pct. So basically just Cruz and Seager are good on that team lol. 

I really don't think Trumbo cures their ills though. Don't they have one of the worst closers in the game right now? Paxton got hurt again. Kuma hurt. I think Walker will be really good, but it might take time. I can't say I'm that surprised that the M's aren't that good.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Trumbo should give them a small bump. His power is very legit and can play in any ballpark, he's just not a very good hitter.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Am I seriously seeing Junior Lake cause a bench clearing for celebrating the fact that he cut a 6 run lead to a 4 run lead? That's like the baseball equivalent of dancing and taunting after a first down when your team is down by 30 points. Maddon was quick to nip that in the bud.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I believe the Marineers were Olney's pick to win it all, lololololololololololol. I hope they have fun with that Cano contract for the next 8 years. I think Carson Smith will end up being their new closer within 2-3 weeks. 

Crazy to think the Mets are only a half game out of first place. Their lineup on paper is hideous. I'd say it's one of the least aesthetic looking lineups I've seen in quite some time. They're obviously doing it on pitching and the thought of Harvey, Syndergaard, de GRom, Matz, Wheeler (healthy) as your five starters is scary. 

Oh yeah. Rendon made his season debut tonight for the NATS.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hope that girl that got hit with the bat is okay.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I pray for a speedy recovery for her. Hope her son's mind is alright after this.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Praying for a full and speedy recovery for her.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Real unfortunate event there in Boston. It had to be horrifying for everyone involved. Hope she makes it through it.

I'm thinking the Cubs will trade Castro. Of the three highly touted MIF's (Russell, Castro, Baez), I think Castro is going to be the odd man out at some point. It might not be this year, but going forward, I think they'll go something like:

1B: Rizzo
2B: Baez
SS: Russell
3B: Bryant

It would make sense to me. I've heard that the organization is not convinced that they want or Schwarber can catch at the big league level. In the mean time, when Soler returns, I can see Bryant playing LF temporarily to get Baez some playing time at 3B. We'll see how it goes. Maddon has said that he wanted Baez with the big league team out of Spring Training prior to the passing of his sister.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Sorry about the person hit by the bat in Boston. Only just heard about it. 

THE LOSING STREAK IS OVAH.

DUFFY. CRAWFORD. MAXWELL. MVPOSEY. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :woo

:lol at :lincecum3 getting the win. He was... bad. Oh well. He probably deserves this after all of those starts where he honestly deserved a better fate. However, every marker is trending in the wrong way for him. This was inevitable. His fastball command is regressing, badly, and now lefties are hitting him hard and he's giving up home runs at an alacritous pace. 

Anyway, the BULLPEN looked sharp again. STRICKLAND. LOPEZ. ROMO. CASILLA. :mark: Way to get back on that horse gentlemen after the recent struggles! Obviously meeting the president in the White House inspired these gents.  @CamillePunk 

Good to see Maxwell get some more reps in right field as MVPence takes a few days with his banged up wrist. 

That final out, where MVPosey motioned to a skeptical, soul-searching Santiago Casilla to trust in the two-seam fastball and to trust in it, and Casilla did so and struck the final Philly out for the win, and MVPosey tutored the veteran right-handed reliever about the value of his two-seamer (you can see him say the word "fastball... tailing away action..." if you watch closely) was so touching. MVPosey is just that kind of guy. All of the lives he has enriched, all of the players who have learned so much from him, to trust themselves through his peerless wisdom. 
@IDONTSHIV @TKOK @MillionDollarProns @scrilla

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Sorry about the person hit by the bat in Boston. Only just heard about it.
> 
> THE LOSING STREAK IS OVAH.
> 
> ...


Listened to the game on the radio. It was very gratifying to see, (well hear) them end their June swoon. The weather has taken a marked turn for the worse right now;a storm is a brewin'.Yet all I can do is marvel at the Lincecum smiley which reminds me of Littlefinger. :lmao I just found a new fave smiley and now all I can think of is Lincemum throwing a split-littlefinger fastball. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> I believe the Marineers were Olney's pick to win it all, lololololololololololol. I hope they have fun with that Cano contract for the next 8 years. I think Carson Smith will end up being their new closer within 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Crazy to think the Mets are only a half game out of first place. Their lineup on paper is hideous. *I'd say it's one of the least aesthetic looking lineups I've seen in quite some time.* They're obviously doing it on pitching and the thought of Harvey, Syndergaard, de GRom, Matz, Wheeler (healthy) as your five starters is scary.
> 
> Oh yeah. Rendon made his season debut tonight for the NATS.


It seriously doesn't sound like Carson Smith will close as long as Lloyd McClendon is the manager. Google "Carson Smith MAN MUSCLES" and get ready for some lulz. Now it's possible he's fired in 2-3 weeks.

:lol @ the bolded


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lmao @ the Carson Smith MAN MUSCLES. lulz were had.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

MAN MUSCLES! Sounds like some shit VKM would say. "You want to be a main eventer, but you don't have MAN MUSCLES!" Seriously, Rodney is looking really bad. The comments on this (http://blog.seattlepi.com/baseball/...riners-to-end-the-fernando-rodney-experience/) article are just sad. I like him, so I hope he gets it together, but right now he doesn't need to be in the game w/ it on the line.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm going to assume baseball fans are dumb or just haven't voted yet.

Adrian Gonzalez is AT BEST the 3rd best 1B in the NL (I'll take Votto or Freeman over him btw). Goldschmidt should obviously be leading. Rizzo is the only other choice if you're total Cubs homer.


:lmao NL 3B is just as bad...

Carpenter
Bryant 
Frazier

And then finally the best 3B in the game period...Nolan Arenado.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves bullpen is historically bad but at least we still got the win somehow.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

About time Bethancourt hit a homer.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tigers finally get off the schneid! :hb

Verlander should be coming off the DL in the next week as well! :hb


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

NL outfield >>>>>>>>>> AL outfield. That's what I took away from looking at the All-Star ballot.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oh, that's why Detroit killed the White Sox, John Danks started.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Grant Brisbee over at McCovey Chronicles covers just how bizarre today's :bum start against the Phillies was: http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/2015/6/6/8741889/sf-giants-recap



> ne of these days, the Jeff Francoeur grand slam isn't going to be so cute. It will be hit by Francoeur or Dan Uggla or Cody Ransom or Shane Victorino or Mat Latos, and it will cost the Giants the danged game. Tears will be shed. Teeth will be gnashed. It's going to be awful.
> 
> Until then, Francoeur's still a nice fellow, and his presence in the Phillies' lineup sure makes baseball interesting, so good for him. Good for that grand slam. And the Giants won, so tears were not shed. Teeth were not gnashed. It was just an exceptionally odd game. Madison Bumgarner might have pitched the best five-run start I've ever seen, and it's possible that was the best five-run start I'll ever see. How in the heck do you evaluate this one?
> 
> ...


An incredible start, one terrible mistake to Francoeur notwithstanding. :lol I saw and felt that Grand Slam coming from miles off. lol. 

Meanwhile, the whole lineup keeps batting well. And MVPosey's Jedi mind trick pitch-framing abilities are simply remarkable. Would recommend to anyone for the honor of witnessing this greatness. 

BUMGARNER. CASILLA. MVPOSEY. AOKI. MVPANIK. MVPAGAN. DUFFY. CRAWFORD. BELT. BLANCO. MAXWELL. :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV (great comments from listening to the radio during the Friday :lincecum4 start! ) @TKOK @scrilla :dance


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607677690527641600
BOW DOWN TO YOUR NEW OVERLORD, THE BABYFACED ASSASSIN CHRIS ARCHER. :WHYYY3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I meant to mention he's an elite ace now. Was not aware of this amazing feat, but his incredible filthy work has not gone unnoticed by me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Atlanta's manager not only doesn't even take up for his player but then throws him under the bus to the media. This guy is a clown.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oshit. Correa is coming up to the bigs'!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

#lolwhitesox



Welcome to the big leagues, the first pitcher you have to go against? Chris Sale.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

DRAFT DAY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@Mercy @Pratchett Tyler Stephenson is a fantastic first round pick for the Reds. He has an extremely "projectable" bat. Defensively he is supposedly a ways off at catcher but the bat looks legitimate already. 


@Notorious Red Sox snagging Andrew Benintendi is a _huge_ win. They wanted him, everyone in MLB knew it, and they got him. Magnificent pick, most likely. 

*MrMister* Dillon Tate, a solid pick from the Rangers at #4 overall. 

The Phillies taking Cornelius Randolph is a major win as he may have the best overall hit tool in the entire draft class. Not sure how he profiles going forward in terms of position, however.

Three shortstops to lead off the draft, first time ever! :mark: 

So nervous about the Giants' pick! SOON! :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

What sport is this? Oh yeah, baseball. I had put that out of my mind.

Thanks a lot, Deso :cry


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If he has a better bat than Jay Bruce, no doubt he'll make it :mj


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

PHIL BICKFORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://lasvegassun.com/blogs/elsewh...-las-vegas-baseball-prospect-phil-bickford-t/

Long hair, don't care, smoking weed, next Tyler Beede... Gonna fit in with :lincecum4 :mark: :lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Indians got Brady Aiken to go with Carrasco/Bauer/Kluber/Salazar? :banderas

I've read that both Chicago teams did will in the 1st round with the back-to-back picks. MLB.com and some others ranked Fulmer as the best overall pitcher in the draft, so it sounds like the White Sox were able to get a steal of a pick.

Not sure about Ian Happ for the Cubs. I thought they would have went with an arm, but I guess they took the best overall player on their board. Just reading on rotoworld, they're arguing that Happ might be the most polished hitter in the draft as it stands right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's hard for me to get excited about pitchers. It's just so hot in Arlington and fatigue is a serious concern.

Tate seems to have two plus pitches though, his fastball and his slider. He'll need a changeup.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Took another short stop. But it sounds like he has great hit tools and plate discipline. Kevin Newman is a college bat too, so he could be up within a year or two if he dominates. That's good stuff.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves bullpen is the worst thing to ever happen to humanity.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Natecore said:


> The Braves bullpen is the worst thing to ever happen to humanity.


Seeing Kimbrel with another team in a game at Turner Field felt so weird. I'm sure he is glad to have the first game back there over.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*








DA GAWD.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Chris Sale > ANY pitcher right now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pretty cool to see a dude that went to a high school ten minutes from my house get picked by the Dodgers at # 35. Another random fact: Tevin Coleman, who was drafted by the Falcons in the NFL to play RB, also went to that same school. Kind of surreal to see some local products make it big.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Speaking of high school kids...Triston McKenzie outta Royal Palm..6'5 RHP...this kid is primed. Taken by Cleveland in the first comp round but I think he ends up doing his 3 at Vandy and very well should as he still needs to fill out and work on his secondary stuff. Heater at 92 already. 

Suarez is pitching Game 1 against UF on Saturday in Ohama, Deso. You can get a look at the possible future.

Don't know much about the 1B the Marlins took but we have been terrible for years now at the position so hopefully he's legit.

I'm just waiting to see who realizes greatness and will hit the David Thompson and Brendon Sanger sweepstakes.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Really liking the Cubs and Royals this year. Would be a great WS if those two make it.

Ventura vs Lester
Guthrie vs Arrieta
Duffy vs Hammal
Vargas vs Wada


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So Rodney out FINALLY as closer. I bet McClendon got some heat for the man muscles lulz nonsense. Carson Smith should run away with this job. He's good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Bryce Harper Thread (also pls develop MAN MUSCLES if you're going to close))*



Joel Anthony said:


> Speaking of high school kids...Triston McKenzie outta Royal Palm..6'5 RHP...this kid is primed. Taken by Cleveland in the first comp round but I think he ends up doing his 3 at Vandy and very well should as he still needs to fill out and work on his secondary stuff. Heater at 92 already.
> 
> *Suarez is pitching Game 1 against UF on Saturday in Ohama, Deso. You can get a look at the possible future.*
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

David Thompson to the Mets fpalm

Mariano Rivera Jr to the gnats
And
Sanger to the Angels :mark:
Back to back picks to end the 4th


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Votto you sexy man ( no **** )


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Holy fuck Votto...holy fuck Heston. Holy fuck Stanton.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Heston with that no no.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer

:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

CHRIS "CHARLTON" HESTON.

MVPOSEY WITH DAT PITCH FRAMING MAGIC.

MVPANIK.

MVATT DUFFY.

BRANDON CRAWFORD.

MVAOKI.

BRANDON BELT.

MVMAXWELL.

MVPAGAN.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Smith gave up a HR... I guess McClendon is right. Still yet to develop the man muscles.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Backed by a homegrown infield and directed by a homegrown catcher/deity the 27 year old homegrown rookie delivers the Giants' 4th no-hitter in the last 4 seasons. :mark: Glorious. GIANTS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:EDWIN


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:mark: @CamillePunk

So remarkable that this has become an annual tradition for the GIANTS. :banderas :cheer :woo :mark: :faint:


Hello @JM.

Please, *MrMister* is inexplicably not present for this monumental celebration. It falls to you to change this thread title to honor the great Chris "Charlton" Heston! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:heston


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

FINALLY YOU SHOW UP *MrMister*! :mark:

:heston

Meanwhile the Kansas City Royals couldn't even match the GIANTS in no-hitters for the night. :heston


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> :EDWIN


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Umm... Carlos Correa is going to be a stud. I've seen two games and I'm already assuring you guys of it. :fuckyeah


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Umm... Carlos Correa is going to be a stud. I've seen two games and I'm already assuring you guys of it. :fuckyeah


I paid $75 for him in fantasy and got made fun of.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lmao DAT THREAD TITLE :lmao 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










Edwin burying Barry Davis :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Amazing game for Heston and sterling pitch calling by Posey. Heston walked no one but hit 3 batters. What a line. The only thing the Giants do more often than winning The Series is pitching them no hitters! :mark: I stole this stat from ESPN:

Most K in a no-hitter, Giants History 
Matt Cain 14 Tim Lincecum 13 Chris Heston 11 Jonathan Sanchez 11

Horridly hot day in my town, but this came was welcome relief! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Speaking of a Carlos... Carlos Rodon baby!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Thank you Mets for being No hit so the HOT MESS in Toronto gets overshadowed fpalm


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Joel Anthony said:


> Thank you Mets for being No hit so the HOT MESS in Toronto gets overshadowed fpalm


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Needless to say I wasn't shocked at all after leaving in the 6th to watch the rest of Game 3 only to getta text from a friend informing me the bullpen choked again. Depressing but at this point expected. Red should still be managing this team, Stanton had a big say in that whole mess. No one could manage that cluster fuck of a pen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Joel Anthony said:


> Needless to say I wasn't shocked at all after leaving in the 6th to watch the rest of Game 3 only to getta text from a friend informing me the bullpen choked again. Depressing but at this point expected. Red should still be managing this team, Stanton had a big say in that whole mess. No one could manage that cluster fuck of a pen.


Yeah but Toronto is on a bit of a streak, so it's expected lady luck will be on our side; well that and the fact we have the undisputed best offense in baseball :. The fact that our starting pitching is finally leveling out will make us nearly undefeatable!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU BOMB ALERT. ABREU BOMB ALERT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A couple more notes on the :heston no-no...

His high school pitching coach flew all the way from Florida to New York City to see him pitch in-person. This was the first time he's ever seen Mr. Heston pitch at the Major League level. He had tears in his eyes, reportedly. :cry

The average exit velocity for balls struck by the Mets into play (only _two_ weakly-struck fly balls, 13 groundouts, 11 strikeouts) was 85.3 miles per hour. So what contact Heston gave up was exceptionally weak. And Heston now tops the list of the five best-pitched games of the season via the Bill James pitching "game score," where he's also the fifth-best performance of the year for an earlier start in the season, sandwiching the likes of Kluber and Kershaw. :mark: :lol

Oh, the tales I will tell my grandchildren of the 2010s GIANTS... :cry :banderas

As for tonight, though...

GIANTS

Complete annihilation of Matt Harvey. :mark: :mark: :mark:

MVPANIK. MVPOSEY. MVAOKI. MVMAXWELL. MVCRAWFORD. MVBELT. MVDUFFY. MVPAGAN.

3 HRs tonight! :mark:

MVPANIK is unreal! :mark:

All right, I'm jinxing my team all to hell with this, but...

Seriously: the Giants are the best road offense in the National League. This team _can hit_, my MLB thread (sister and) brothers. Obviously AT&T Park will suppress offense quite dramatically but when these G-Men hit the road they will punish fools. And Matt Harvey is just completely owned by osey2 bwahahahaha... Unreal. What a game. 

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @TKOK


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THE ASTROS ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE AND ALL IT TOOK WAS THE WHITE SOX TO BRING THEM BACK TO REALITY. HOUSTON ABOUT TO GO FROM FIRST TO LAST LIKE THEY SHOULD BE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves bullpen goes two games in a row without allowing a run. :Cocky


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anyone who's been to Rogers Centre: What's the best seats for a first-time attendee like me?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Never been.


I'd like to take this post to say fuck you A's. Rangers cannot hit lefties and Reddick is a Rangers destroyer.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Zayniac said:


> The Braves bullpen goes two games in a row without allowing a run. :Cocky


Then blows a game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I saw the 9th and 10th innings of the LOS ROJOS/Cubs game in the bar area of a San Francisco restaurant. Things were looking bleak for J.J. Hoover in relief in the bottom of the 9th but he got out of it with Dexter Fowler flying out. And that 10th inning! :mark: CHAPMAN! :mark: Most of his fastballs were only 99 miles per hour, definitely didn't feel up to reaching back for 103 or more today. :lol

And then the news came out from Jon Morosi that the Reds and Nationals are talking about an Aroldis Chapman trade... The first piece of Cincinnati's fire sale? Probably. 

Also ence is headed back to the DL.  
@Mercy @Pratchett @Øbéir Mon Illuminée


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU BOMB ALERT. DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

red sox :ti

talk about a collapse of epic proportions.


SMOAK. JAYS. STREAK CONTINUES. 

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I would just like to let everyone know that teams with a 7 run lead are now 142-2 this year thanks to the Toronto Blue Jays. 

Comments?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> I would just like to let everyone know that teams with a 7 run lead are now 142-2 this year thanks to the Toronto Blue Jays.
> 
> Comments?



There's been that many games with a 7 run lead?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

LOL RED SOX.

They enjoyed a 97.1% win probability in the third inning... Somehow blew it. 

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...nts-brandon-crawford-no-longer-one-trick-pony

EVERYTHING ANYONE EVER WANTED TO KNOW ABOUT BRANDON CRAWFORD BUT MAY HAVE BEEN AFRAID TO ASK. :mark:
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @TKOK


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Alcoholic said:


> Anyone who's been to Rogers Centre: What's the best seats for a first-time attendee like me?


Behind the backstop are pretty good! I get them for free because my brother's GF's aunt works for the Bluejays, which is pretty damn awesome!

1st base line, centre field, and the left field 1st/2nd deck are great seats as well, especially since the chances are high that you'll see either a JD rain maker, the Edwing, or a Bautista Bomb. :banderas I love this team!

Btw, epic T-Shirt here:










The "Fuck you, suck my cock" movement is in full-force on this win streak!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

HEY GUYS LOOK THERE'S A NO-HITTER HAPPENING IN SAN FRANCISCO. DID I MENTION THAT THERE'S A NO-HITTER? 

THE MOST BULLSHIT NO-HIT BID I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE. EVERY AT-BAT A GIANT HITS A LASER LINE DRIVE INTO SOME ARIZONA DIAMONDBACK MOTHERFUCKER'S GLOVE.

BUT A NO-HITTER NONETHELESS.

NO-HITTER.

NO-NO.

NO.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> I would just like to let everyone know that teams with a 7 run lead are now 142-2 this year thanks to the Toronto Blue Jays.
> 
> Comments?


#FYSMC movement is the reason JM :banderas :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

DON'T YOU TELL ME JINXES DON'T WORK.

:mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Reds and Nationals are talking about an Aroldis Chapman trade... The first piece of Cincinnati's fire sale? Probably.
> 
> @Mercy @Pratchett @Øbéir Mon Illuminée


It's like that teddy bear you just don't want to be part of the garage sale, but everything must go. It's going leave a scar :jose


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How long does Chapman have left on his contract?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> How long does Chapman have left on his contract?


Earlier this year him and the Redlegs agreed to an 1 year, 8.5 million dollar deal. Arbitration next year. He would be a free agent in '17.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Earlier this year him and the Redlegs agreed to an 1 year, 8.5 million dollar deal. Arbitration next year. He would be a free agent in '17.


Ok perfect, thanks! The Jays will have loads of payroll flexibility after Reyes, Dickey and Buerle are off the books, so hopefully we make a pitch for him in free agency :mark:.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Ok perfect, thanks! The Jays will have loads of payroll flexibility after Reyes, Dickey and Buerle are off the books, so hopefully we make a pitch for him in free agency :mark:.


He's like... Our only good pitcher in the clutch lel. Our relieve pitchers are worth squat. Cingrani is eh. Hoover?! Jumbo Hotdog Diaz :ugh2 

REDS :mark: :heston


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Watch out Stanton, cause here comes Jose Abreu.

:abreu :abreu2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:woah


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

TORONTO BLUE JAYS THREAD TITLE PLEASE.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> TORONTO BLUE JAYS THREAD TITLE PLEASE.


Agreed. Stir it up JM! :


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> TORONTO BLUE JAYS THREAD TITLE PLEASE.


I second this


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

JM you have thread changing abilities.


But I get it, you don't want to JINX your team. 


Changed.

:EDWIN



GIANCARLO has 59 RBI in 62 games. Pretty absurd.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Heston damning his team to hell was a clever title tbf.

What's even funnier about Stanton's RBI total is that the next highest on his team is...25. Poor guy. But sabergeeks will tell you RBI's are useless and should be abolished anyways. 

I was watching Pirates tonight and feel like I'm nearing time to start attending games for the year. I purposely don't go to PNC until July or later, since that's when their bats are at their hottest. And I never wanted to go to another game again after the one game playoff against Cinci where "Cuetoooooo" happened, since I felt like you could never top that experience.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> JM you have thread changing abilities.
> 
> 
> But I get it, you don't want to JINX your team.
> ...


lol I tend to give you creative privileges to the MLB and NFL threads and I take the NHL and NBA threads.

BLUE JAYS

:EDWIN14

:JOSH


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah I know man just had to get the JINX joke in.


Jays just need some ok pitching, nothing stellar, and they're an extremely scary team.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Seriously: the Giants are the best road offense in the National League. This team _can hit_, my MLB thread (sister and) brothers. *Obviously AT&T Park will suppress offense quite dramatically* but when these G-Men hit the road they will punish fools.


I feel like this point needs to be emphasized to the 100th power. 

Home field disadvantage. :cry

Horrendous BABIP luck these last two games against the dirty Diamondbacks. :cry

:no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

speaking of BABIP unluck

I have Carlos Carrasco in fantasy and he's gets so fucked by BABIP and terrible defense. If he was on the Giants...oh my god this guy would own so hard. His stuff is filth. Meanwhile spare pitchers with 5 K/9 throw 3 hitters.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Please never leave Cameron Maybin. Its funny but he is almost exactly what we thought we were getting in B.J. Upton.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I have Pujols and Stanton hitting bombs on my fantasy team. They have both been on fire the last 2 weeks.



Jose Abreu in his last 5 games:

9/19 .474 BA
3 HR's
7 RBI
6 R

He's finally on a hot streak. Watch out MLB. Jose Abreu is coming to town.


In 35 career games against Colorado, Stanton has 13 homers and 41 RBI.

That stat can be changed to In 37 career games against Colorado, Stanton has 14 homers and 45 RBI. This is just insane.


The Oakland A's are the only team under .500 with a positive run differential....actually they're not even over .400.


Also, right now to me the toughest division is the AL Central. The White Sox are only 4 games under .500 (and in last in the division), but are still 6.5 back of 1st. Boston is in last, 9 under .500 and only 7 games back. Maybe I won't say toughest division...maybe the most balanced division right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's not that crazy. Colorado has bad pitching. Plus some of those games were in Coors. Stanton could bunt a HR in that park.

But if your point is that Stanton is good...yep he is.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Now we'll see if drafting Buxton was a good idea.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

We haven't really dealt with a lot of these call ups ITT. LINDOR and BUXTON were both called up. CORREA was called up a few days ago. I really want to see Buxton's speed. It's hyped as otherworldly, like off the 80 scale blazing speed. I hope the Twins start him today (why wouldn't they?) since Minn is in Texas to close out the series.



Also GALLO smashed another upper decker shot in Arlington yesterday. The contact issues are real but so is the power. Pls be good Joey.

PLS


And back to Stanton, he hit another one of his patented laser line drive HR the other day. He also juuuuuuust missed another one that remained a double.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> We haven't really dealt with a lot of these call ups ITT. LINDOR and BUXTON were both called up. CORREA was called up a few days ago. I really want to see Buxton's speed. It's hyped as otherworldly, like off the 80 scale blazing speed. I hope the Twins start him today (why wouldn't they?) since Minn is in Texas to close out the series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Stanton makes contact it's most likely a home run, or off the wall. This dude doesn't hit singles I feel.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

132-30 for the Jays this year is not out of the question.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



RKing85 said:


> 132-30 for the Jays this year is not out of the question.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


>


Okay that's hilarious. :lol

It is kinda funny how bad the Red Sox are struggling despite being one of the most active teams in free agency this past offseason. Speaking of struggling teams named Sox, The White Sox just got swept today despite a great game from Sale because the offense was DREADFUL. This team is so emo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Correa is coming back down to earth. The pitchers adjusted now its time to make his own adjustments.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Padres fired Bud Black. 32-33 this year. I suppose the team isn't meeting the front office's lofty expectations.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Carlos Rodon, wut are u doing?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> The Padres fired Bud Black. 32-33 this year. I suppose the team isn't meeting the front office's lofty expectations.


Padres have been a second half team for the last couple years and was given one of the worst defensive out fields in the MLB. Hell, the whole defense is horrible. Bud did all that he could with a struggling Kemp aka bae and that defense that makes Little Leaguers look like Gold Glovers.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

11 runs with Sean Rodriguez at first base :lol I guess Corey Hart is all but done already. it's not even July and he can't even see the field over Sean fucking Rodriguez.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Maybe seeing the Red Sox is just what Atlanta needed to get going.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You spoke of Buxton's blazing speed, *MrMister*, and his first Major League hit was a triple to left-center against the Cardinals. :mark:


The Giants need to give up on having home games at AT&T Park. Relocate the team, let the A's have the entire Bay Area. On the road the Giants feature a stellar offense; at home they are putrid and the worst in all of baseball in home field run production. 

Tim Hudson has been a fine soldier but only Time remains undefeated. MVPetit needs to assume Hudson's spot in the rotation. DFA Hudson, please. 

The time to be ruthless is now.
@CamillePunk


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Buxton should hit a lot of triples. His HR power might not be developed yet, but he can turn doubles into triples. 

When I saw him vs Texas his glides easily in CF and covers an astonishing amount of ground. I wasn't that impressed with him at the plate, but it could be nerves. He's also just simply not fully developed. He's going to learn to hit, ie learn the K zone, in the Majors (unless he just gets so lost they have to send him back down).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So apparently the Cardinals tried to hack the Astros:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/17/sports/baseball/st-louis-cardinals-hack-astros-fbi.html?_r=0

What? :drake1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> So apparently the Cardinals tried to hack the Astros:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/17/sports/baseball/st-louis-cardinals-hack-astros-fbi.html?_r=0
> 
> What? :drake1


If you ain't cheatin, you ain't tryin


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

astros with that weak firewall :lel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cardinals are a disgrace to the color RED imo.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> You spoke of Buxton's blazing speed, *MrMister*, and his first Major League hit was a triple to left-center against the Cardinals. :mark:
> 
> 
> The Giants need to give up on having home games at AT&T Park. Relocate the team, let the A's have the entire Bay Area. On the road the Giants feature a stellar offense; at home they are putrid and the worst in all of baseball in home field run production.
> ...


I feel bad for Tim, he was always a great veteran in the clubhouse for my Braves and was productive most of the time. I feel that a piece of my childhood is dying :sad

On the Giants, I am so-so on their postseason chanches. At times they look like the reigning World Champions, at other times they look like a sub .500 team. If they get it together at home, I will be a believer. If not, they need the Dodgers to get a serious injury bug.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*VILE VILLAINOUS CARDS!*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I believe the Giants are remembering it's an odd year, @Ad Infinitum. 



Vile, Villainous Cards
Hacking the Astrobillies
*A.D.*, *Cash* and *Pratch* curse them
@AryaDark @Øbéir Mon Illuminée @Pratchett


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*Poor ASTROS :hayden 

The Cards are proverbially trying to hack into their phone to see pics of the STROS' nude girlfriend. The nerve.... the unmitigated GALL it takes to do that!

The Cards know that the Stros are on the verge of becoming great and maybe even the next BIG RED MACHINE *only not red* and it's killing them. *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

To hell with the Cardinals. Baseball has no need for heels.

As if I needed any more reasons to hate them. :zeb


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



AryaDark said:


> *Poor ASTROS :hayden
> 
> The Cards are proverbially trying to hack into their phone to see pics of the STROS' nude girlfriend. The nerve.... the unmitigated GALL it takes to do that!
> 
> The Cards know that the Stros are on the verge of becoming great and maybe even the next BIG RED MACHINE *only not red* and it's killing them. *


BIG ORANGE MACHINE


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cards are GOAT heels. THEY NEVER GO AWAY


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Cardinals are all vampires.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

All anyone should learn from this is that computerized data ruined baseball because now hackers = scouting.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

astros getting dat media attention


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Cardinals, with their stranglehold on the National League (as evidenced by their four straight National League Championship Series appearances) until and unless the GIANTS face them down in the National League Championship Series, are as much a manifestation of what Hannah Arendt might call the banality of evil as anything baseball has ever seen. No matter what apparent calamity strikes that organization they simply absorb it like some elemental force, like a storm comprised of sheer iniquity. 

And yet the Dodgers are still somehow even worse! 8*D


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

All this proves is that the Giants have top of the line anti-spyware. The rest of the MLB will now follow suit in the Giants step by step method of computer protection.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lol @Godway.

I knew the Silicon Valley connection was worthwhile for the Giants!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*Cardinals are clearly worse than the Patriots. They should forfeit the rest of their games for the next... oh 10 years.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS

They finally won at home again. So touching. :cry


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Brock Holt just hit for the cycle. I think that's the first one this year?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*they should cue up "Bicycle" by Queen for those occasions. *


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Brock Holt was the definition of middling prospect. *facepalm*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



AryaDark said:


> *they should cue up "Bicycle" by Queen for those occasions. *


:hglol :aryalol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*











No comment.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> No comment.


ring ring


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A severe punishment should be in the works I reckon.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Baltimore killing the Phillies.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Baltimore killing the Phillies.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


O's hit 8 HR in that game yesterday :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*Did they somehow play that game in Great American Smallpark?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Im not sure where it was played but both Baltimore and Philly have launching pads for parks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*The Cards have just released their new jerseys. They came up with the design on their own it is reported.









*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Folty is getting sent back down to the minors.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lol @AryaDark and that last post. 

Clearly the Cardinals front office had the bright idea to emulate the Giants by hacking but they mistook the Giants' organizational plate approach philosophy with nefarious computer tactics. osey2 ence

The :bum vs. King Felix pitchers' duel was everything it was hyped to be; unfortunately the Giants came up short. Bumgarner with nine strikeouts, one walk, eight complete innings, 4 hits (one of which was quite questionable, breaking up what had been a perfect game bid in the bottom of the fifth)... His high fastballs were filthy, all right at 93-95 miles per hour. A few bad breaks and some defensive miscues by Crawford and Pagan, though, and that was that. This was probably Bumgarner's best start of the season thus far, however, in terms of stuff and peripherals. 


That endless Tigers/Reds game in Cincinnati was fun to look in on, and observe in extra innings. Schumaker, Hamilton, Phillips all get on base for the TODDFATHER to hit the walk-off grand slam! :mark: :cheer :woo


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Kris Bryant sucks. Can only hit a grand slam off a position player pitching.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pirates are 20-5 in their last 25.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Pirates are 20-5 in their last 25.


This is more like the Pirates I envisioned.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Charlie Morton was a boost. Their pitching is good with or without him, but the backend wasn't looking so great with Worley/Locke holding it down.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Red Sox are must-watch baseball and for all the wrong (right?) reasons.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oddly I have not watched a Red Sox or Yankees game yet this season :side: Nothing about either team interests me.

How about Albert, on pace for 40 HR's this year. There's like 5-6 guys who have a shot of jacking 40. Hooray for offense again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah HR are up this year. 

Frazier is the main guy being a bit ridiculous. I don't think Frazier's HR/FB is that crazy either. Joc Pederson has the longest average HR distance and it's by quite a few feet. He swings out of his shoes lol.

Luis Valbuena ONLY hits HR. He's hitting below .200 but has 16 so far.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Stanton is on pace for like 1000 HR's this year though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

morton's always been my favorite pirates pitcher since he came to pittsburgh, i think it's dem expressions he gets when throwing. solid gold. and pirates fans always shitting on him when he's always been a good pitcher WHEN HEALTHY. now that he is and that locke is in his sweet spot of only fucking up 1 out of 3 starts instead of 3 out of 3, bring on those hacking cardinals. best starting pitching in the league and not far off best relief pitching too. caminero :mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> The Red Sox are must-watch baseball and for all the wrong (right?) reasons.


Fire Farrell and hire Ozzie for the rest of the season. Then it will really be much watch baseball


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Between Papi and Ozzie think of the sheer tonnage of F bombs being dropped. The F bomb/second ratio would be all time high.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Between Papi and Ozzie think of the sheer tonnage of F bombs being dropped. The F bomb/second ratio would be all time high.


they would deserve to win a WS just for that, the sheer entertainment value would be off the charts. happy gilmore level.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Its sad when the Braves can't even win a series against the lowly Red Sox.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Ventura needs to get fired and Ozzie needs to come back to the White Sox.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Wade Davis is going to win this Cy Young Award. Dude is just filthy. One of the greatest relievers I have ever seen. Royals 38-25 with Chris Young as their ace and Joe Blanton as their 4th starter. They deserve their 8 All-stars. Excellent, excellent start to the season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

MVAOKI

MVPANIK

MVPAGAN

MVPOSEY

MVBELT

MVSUSAC

MVARIAS

MVCRAWFORD

MVMAXWELL

AND MOST OF ALL MVDUFFY!!! AND MVOGELSONGP!!!! VOGELSTRONG!!!!! He fixed that mechanical flaw from his last three starts and now he's as good as new! :woo :cheer :mark: 

MVDUFFY and his opposite field hitting! That triple!!! :mark: 

MVPOSEY! MVPAGAN may be coming out of his slump!!! 

7-0!!!

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I wold rather see Cubs win the world series than win the lotto


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

i would rather win the lottery than have the pirates win the WS this year

but not by much


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Giants/Dodgers series begins tonight in LA with Heston vs Bolsinger. Not sure what else anyone would rather watch?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

congrats to a-rod on 3k


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Welcome to the big leagues Matt Wisler!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hope everyone took my advice and watched the heroic Giants vanquish the objectively nefarious Dodgers, with Major League Baseball protagonist Buster Posey osey2 hitting a grand slam which gave the Giants a commanding 4-1 lead which they never relinquished.

Meanwhile Matt Duffy continues to be the offensive juggernaut everyone knew he would be when he came up last season. :duff (SOON)

Quite certain the Dodgers will get their win back :cena2 tomorrow against Hudson, who's time in the rotation should be short if the gods are merciful, with Peavy and Cain approaching fitness. I would like to see our rotation become:

1) Bumgarner 2) Heston 3) Cain 4) Peavy 5) Lincecum

Although honestly I have little faith in our starters not named Madison Bumgarner and Chris "Hit 'Em" Heston. It'd be nice if Cain went back to being that guy who made our hearts swoon so many moons ago.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Chris Sale, the best pitcher in the MLB. No doubt about it.













Like, holy shit. The stats at the top aren't updated. His ERA now is 2.74 and he has a league leading 119K's. Also, obviously that WHIP just went below a 1.0.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

_Whose_, @CamillePunk. osey2

And yes I tried to type that using my "Stannis Baratheon" voice whenever he would say, "*Fewer*." :aryha

Sincerely, however, a most prodigious write-up on this titanic struggle between the indubitably righteous GIANTS and the rich but despicable southron Dodgers. :clap I tip my cap to you, good sir.

GIANTS.

Somehow I sensed MVPosey's Grand Slam moments before it came, on a hanging curveball from Bolsinger. What I did not foresee what his earlier STOLEN BASE! WHAT SORCERY IS THIS? osey2 with his first stolen base since September 2013. :banderas I mean... THIS IS NOT A DRILL BUSTER POSEY STOLE A BASE. THIS IS NOT A DRILL BUSTER POSEY STOLE A BASE. THIS IS NOT A DRILL BUSTER POSEY STOLE A BASE. :mark: :mark: :mark:

And I most certainly approve of the nickname Chris "Hit 'Em" Heston for the remarkable rookie at the center of the action on the mound. 

MVPosey had three hits and a walk in four at-bats, raising his batting average .008 from .289 at first pitch to .297. :banderas The Grand Slam was glorious! :mark:

MVAOKI WHO IS DESTINED TO START THE ALL-STAR GAME. MVPANIK WHO IS BECOMING THIS GENERATION'S JOE MORGAN BEFORE OUR VERY EYES. MVPAGAN WHO MAY BE COMING OUT OF HIS PROTRACTED SLUMP. MVPOSEY FOR AFORESAID REASONS AND BECAUSE HE IS THE PRINCE WHO WAS PROMISED. MVBELT FOR HIS BRANDON DOUBLIN' POWERS. MVCRAWFORD FOR HIS STEREO BRANDON DOUBLIN' POWERS. MVDUFFY FOR BECOMING THE RIGHTFUL KING OF THIRD BASE. MVBLANCO FOR HEROICALLY RETURNING FROM HIS CONCUSSION AND HAVING TWO HITS AND BEING ROBBED OF A THIRD BY THE GREAT DEFENSIVE WIZARDRY OF JOC PEDERSON WHO BY ALL RIGHTS SHOULD BE A GIANT AS A PALO ALTO KID WHO LOVED THE GIANTS. DAMN YOU DODGERS. DAMN YOU TO HELL DODGERS.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

And yes Tim Hudson needs to lose his rotation spot. At the very least he should, upon the return of say, MATT CAIN (who honestly appears quite close to retaking his spot in the rotation), be given a 15-day DL trip with a severe case of Pretendonitis, allowing the Giants to make better decisions following those two weeks without him on the 25-man roster.

GIANTS 
@IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Chris Sale, the best pitcher in the MLB. No doubt about it.


erm

http://m.mlb.com/player/543037/gerrit-cole


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I was just having this talk with someone the other day. Cole is going to win the Cy Young this year in a landslide if he doesn't have a significant drop off in the second half. He's never thrown 200 innings before, so that's a mountain he has to climb this year.

If you're wondering how he's doing it, his fastball is absurd. He can throw it with ridiculous amounts of break or rise, and at 98 MPH on average with great command. And he's established his Slider as a legit out pitch, I'm pretty sure he leads the league in swing/miss with a slider, him and Lirano were both at the top of the list last I seen it.










And he does that to people.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Sale is the hottest pitcher right now, Scherzer has been the best pitcher this season, and Kershaw will probably be the best guy the rest of the way.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The guy who caught A-Rod's HR/3000 is apparently a ball catching expert who's caught over 8,000 balls and he's just 37 years old. 


> Kansas City Royals right-hander Jeremy Guthrie has noticed [Zach] Hample at past games.
> 
> "He's the best ball-catching fan of our generation," Guthrie said. "He is legitimately above average at catching balls in the stands. I've seen him sprint up rows, down and across aisles, and he has no fear of catching the ball. In Baltimore, I saw him catch three balls in a game I was in -- one in right field, two innings later on a popup behind home plate, and another one literally catching it on the run going full speed."


He's keeping the ball. It'll be worthless anyways since no one cares about A-Rod's accomplishments.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't know why the guy won't just let A-Rod pay him off. Like him or not, the ball is more valuable to A-Rod than this guy. Just be like the guy that got Jeters ball and get some perks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> I was just having this talk with someone the other day. Cole is going to win the Cy Young this year in a landslide if he doesn't have a significant drop off in the second half. He's never thrown 200 innings before, so that's a mountain he has to climb this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cole will win the NL Cy Young while Sale will most likely beat out Felix this year. That GIF though is against Adam "Dunn" LaRoche though. I could strike him out, but I see what you're saying, the movement on that pitch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I used to have to convince myself daily that I liked Adam LaRoche and he wasn't as bad as we all made him out to be. True story.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> Scherzer has been the best pitcher this season,


^^^^^^

Cole's gonna have to #BeBetter to take the CY from Max.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox finally got a win today. Not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing. I don't know, would've preferred another loss if it meant Ventura gets fired quicker.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Cole's gonna have to #BeBetter to take the CY from Max.


He's not far off in any category, and he's got the sexy win stat that voters still love. As meaningless as Wins are, going 11-2 over 14 starts is no easy task. If he wins 20 games or more, and doesn't balloon his ERA by a couple of runs, he's getting the award.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

CY voters have shown they are willing to look at more than the traditional stats to pick a winner. See: Felix with 15 wins a few years ago and Grienke when he was on a shitty Royals team. Plus Max has far and away been the best pitcher this year by almost any metric. Cole can still be good and not get it. Max has been on a tear and is going to have to have a real bad start or two for Cole to catch him on a lot of those stats. It's not even halfway through the season of course but Max is easily the lead dog right now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Both guys are probably going to cool off a few times before the year is finished. I still think that two guys with similar numbers/metrics, and one having a significantly higher W total is a difference maker. Scherzer had the single most dominant start of the season by any pitcher, I think, a few games back with 9IP 1 h 1 BB 0 r 16 Ks. That's video game. He's definitely benefiting from facing a new league.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Max with that no hitter like he read us on here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's faced one over the minimum in his last two starts combined. That's just....no words. It had to be the fucking Pirates.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves! :smile2:

Its pretty cool when your fifth starter is (4-0).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Looking at the 9th inning of Pirates/Nationals is there any doubt that Tabata leaned in to get hit by that ball? By the rules, it is up to the umpire's discretion whether or not a batter truly attempted to escape the oncoming trajectory of the pitch. Ump should have told Tabata to not take first base as he did not do enough to avoid the pitch; as a matter of fact, he quite clearly lowers himself into the pitch. osey2

No matter...

GIANTS

MVHUDSON. MVAOKI. MVPANIK. MVPAGAN. MVPOSEY. MVMAXWELL. MVBELT. MVCRAWFORD. MVDUFFY. MVBLANCO. MVSTRICKLAND. MVROMO. MVGIANTS.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

#BEATLA 
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

As a Cardinals fan, I hope the front-office had nothing to do with it and it was a couple of rogue people in the IT department that decided to try to help things along. They were a team that played as a team and tried to do things the right way, and this will look even worse than Deflategate in terms of cheating. 

Scherzer is the best pitcher in MLB right now. Without question. He seems to be the driving force right now in Washington. With all the issues surrounding Strausburg right now, it is starting to look more and more like Washington made a bad move a few years ago with shutting him down before the postseason. 

Congratulations, Royals fans, you are going to be the reason that MLB will be taking away the right to vote from the fans. The All-Star lineup for the AL looks to be 7 Royals players and Mike Trout. The last time this happened was the '57 Reds were going to have 7 starters on the All-Star team. Then-commish Ford Frick replaced two of them with Willie Mays and Hank Aaron and it was not until 1970 before the fans were allowed the chance to vote again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So how bout dem Bluejays :, no lead is safe against them.

Since 2012, the Jays have come back to win 7 run differentials 3 times. The rest of the MLB combined have done it twice :lol.

This looks like it will be #4 for dem BJs!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves sweeping the Mets while facing three of New York's best pitchers is what's up. Sweeping them with Freeman out is even more impressive.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Report: Ex-MLB player Darryl Hamilton killed in apparent murder-suicide


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...ead-in-apparent-murder-suicide-165035530.html


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I remember Darryl Hamilton. Fuck, that is fucked. 


I'm ok with Tabata leaning in. That pitch was WAY inside. Don't go that inside (if you want a perfecto). Simple as that. MAX already said it was a bad pitch and he'd have done the same thing that Tabata did.

MAX is clearly the best pitcher at the moment, but you should know that CHRIS SALE ain't even far behind.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cole > Sale


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nah. Cole is top 5 though. So is Chris Archer.


Sale could've had a perfect game vs Texas the other night. He got kinda unlucky. He's K'd 12 or more in 4 or 5 straight I think it is.

edit: Yeah 5 straight 12+ K games. 7 of his last 8 have had 10 or more.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's a lefty K pitcher. Any lefty who throws 95 MPH is automatically good in the MLB because this generation has very few left handed batters that can hit lefty pitching. Sale/Kershaw are bums.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I have to assume that is trolling.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Obviously. Well sort of :side: I do legitimately think lefty pitchers have a leg up on right handers though. The percentage of lefty bats that are automatic outs against lefty pitchers is pretty high, but there's also a percentage of right handed bats who mash lefties significantly better than righties. I suppose it could all balance out in the end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah I knew that part of the post was serious. It's a thing. The Rangers are lefty heavy and they can't hit lefties for shit.

They faced Sale, Rodon, and Quintana and only lucked into one win of that series. Fittingly, it was against a RHP (Roberston) lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That's why people who are the definition of mediocrity and essentially just guys who are left handed and can throw 90 MPH like Zach Duke get 15 million dollar contracts to be relief pitchers. They can't be starters but they can be useful as situation pitchers simply because of what hand they throw with.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> That's why people who are the definition of mediocrity and essentially just guys who are left handed and can throw 90 MPH like Zach Duke get 15 million dollar contracts to be relief pitchers. They can't be starters but they can be useful as situation pitchers simply because of what hand they throw with.



:woah Zack Duke, bad example. White Sox are just dumb and over pay.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Albert Pujols with two more blast. 15 in his last 24 games, an AL-leading 23 on the year. The Machine is back


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



peep4life said:


> Albert Pujols with two more blast. 15 in his last 24 games, an AL-leading 23 on the year. The Machine is back




Got his roids back I see. Ain't even mad though, have him on 2 fantasy teams.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Good for him. One of the finest players I ever watched, and I want him to finish his career with as many HR's as possible. And I almost felt bad for him since he's gone to LAA, despite putting up solid numbers a few times he dropped off hard at times and battled injuries. I feel like a number of fans, new and old, forgot what a gifted hitter Albert used to be given the way he disappeared.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's hard to hit with nagging injuries. He's been plagued by them the past few years. He'll probably be plagued by them more as he continues this twilight.

But he's healthy now and he's getting some payback. 

He needs exactly 40 HR to tie McGwire at this point. So that's 41 to take sole possession of top 10. Or you can say he's top 10 right now if you want to throw out the known/suspected juicers. It could be that everyone juiced in some way though.

"non juicers/clean HR list"

1. Aaron
2. Ruth
3. Mays
4. Griffey Jr. 
5. Thome
6. Robinson
7. Killebrew
8. Jackson
9. Schmidt
10. Pujols


players ahead of Albert that were omitted just to get some perspective:

Bonds
ARod
Sosa
McGwire
Palmeiro
Manny


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

People have thrown out accusations to Albert too, which I've never really bought. And he killed the Pirates more than anyone for years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Accusations existed for Thome and Griff too. Everyone who played in that era has that cloud of suspicion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*Can the Reds sign little KING right NOW please?





*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I sincerely hope the Arizona Diamondbacks organization never changes. They effectively sold Touki Toussaint to the Atlanta Braves for the approximately $10 million they still owed Bronson Arroyo. That is not a baseball decision. That is not a decision on behalf of rebuilding. That is simply a salary dump, Jeffrey Loria style. Never change, Diamondbacks. Never change. Let it not be forgotten that the Diamondbacks organization just signed on to a brand new $1.5 billion television contract a few short months ago. That organization needs young, cost-controlled young talent infinitely more than they need $10 million cleared off their books. Fine by me, though! Fine by me... osey2

If the Diamondbacks know something about Toussaint that no one else does and they genuinely see him enjoying peak value right now, with nowhere else to go but precipitously down, this trade at least makes some sense but that is ostensibly the only way I can see for justifying it from Arizona's perspective. 



AryaDark said:


> *Can the Reds sign little KING right NOW please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The Prince That Was Promised"! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I was watching the Dbacks when that trade went down. The announcers were stunned and kinda speechless at first. They were trying to tow the party line, but you could tell they were wtf'ing this trade. They totally shitting on the trade in the most diplomatic way possible lol. The trade makes zero sense from an Arizona perspective.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*




















First picture is because Ventura is absolutely fucking stupid and doesn't know when to take starters out. When Danks pitches he should take him out before he even pitches to 1 batter in the 1st inning. 2nd picture is because of Chris Sale, dude throws like 100-120 per game.


Original Article: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/royals-rays-reinventing-teams-starting-183728410.html


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How are you still in the rotation, Jeff Locke? It makes no sense. 

Stanton blasts another one. I enjoy that when he does hit a HR, it's almost always newsworthy because of where that HR lands.

The Reds have issued 6 BB's so far and it's the bottom of the fourth. And the Pirates have 0 hits 0 runs. This team...I can't watch them when they do this. It isn't like Smith has dominating stuff either, he's average as fuck.


Second edit: As I typed that last complaint....Walker walks. Harrison singles. Alvarez doubles in Walker because Harrison fell rounding third. Then Cervelli hits a 3 run HR to tie the game. Fuck these assholes.


Third edit: annnnnnnnd Polanco triple. Then McCutchen bomb. Seven run inning. I'm done.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:mj2

Nori Aoki with a broken fibula. :mj2

Fuck you Dodgers. You broke Brandon Belt last year. You now broke Nori Aoki. He was going to start the All-Star Game, damn it. :mj2

Dodgers... Thou venomed brazen-faced whey-faces offend me. Weasels hath not such a deal of spleen as Dodgers are toss'd with to quote The Bard's _Henry IV_.

(The) Nor(th)Cal (Remembers)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Another beautiful Bumgarner start in which he was dominant, and we lose because our offense is terrible at home. :jose That's 3 in a row. 

Travis Ishikawa is getting called up as Aoki's replacement, so it's only gonna get worse, 2014 postseason heroics aside.

This is it folks. The ODD YEAR BULLSHIT is cashing in our debts.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613773175709696000
Please win this game guys! Do it for Estrada and JD!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anyone think Cole Hamels is going to finally be traded this year? He's one of the only pieces on the Phillies that has real trade value. But most teams that have inquired about him the last few years backed away after their legit retarded person GM made ridiculous demands.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah, it seems highly likely Hamels is traded this year.


Marco Estrada is the MAX-lite. He's taken no hit/perfect games deep into back to back starts. Today was a tough one to lose. Donaldson made that amazing catch THANOS posted, and then the next batter hit a soft grounder to 3rd. JD made a great play on it, but the fucker was safe because he's got some speed.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah, it seems highly likely Hamels is traded this year.
> 
> 
> Marco Estrada is the MAX-lite. He's taken no hit/perfect games deep into back to back starts. Today was a tough one to lose. Donaldson made that amazing catch THANOS posted, and then the next batter hit a soft grounder to 3rd. JD made a great play on it, but the fucker was safe because he's got some speed.


I can't believe how good Estrada has been lately. It's almost unfathomable and Maddux-lite, because he doesn't have anywhere near the stuff that Max does but is pitching with precision like none other.

I actually have to eat crow because I totally balked at the Lind for Estrada trade and marked AA for death, but Estrada is really coming into his own and hasn't allowed his biggest career weakness to overcome him (the HR).

Also, it would be a damn shame if Rain Maker Donaldson doesn't make the ASG starting line-up because of the poll rigging in Kansas.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Anyone think Cole Hamels is going to finally be traded this year? He's one of the only pieces on the Phillies that has real trade value. But most teams that have inquired about him the last few years backed away after their legit retarded person GM made ridiculous demands.


I think he'll be traded, most likely, I just hope it's not the Jays who go for him. Knowing Amaro, he'd ask for Donaldson as the damn return fpalm.

I'd rather we deal with Cinci, especially if it means we could get Cueto and Chapman for a Norris, Pompey, and Navarro package, which we could.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Estrada can be good, but he's prone to the long ball due to his flyball tendencies, which is pretty bad in the AL East, especially since he's got a not so great BB rate. Pitching in Miller Park never did him any favors. He's got some swing and miss in his stuff though, always has.

And yeah Donaldson is CLEARLY the best 3B in the AL. He should be starting the ASG. Only 3B I think is better than him in all of baseball is Arenado.


edit: The fact that Arenado is 4th in 3B is insanity. At least Goldy is the 1B leader and Giancarlo is 2nd in the OF now.

Carp, Frazier, and Bryant are all good hitters. Arenado is just as good with the bat as any of those three, but he's so far beyond any of those gloves...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Estrada can be good, but he's prone to the long ball due to his flyball tendencies, which is pretty bad in the AL East, especially since he's got a not so great BB rate. Pitching in Miller Park never did him any favors. He's got some swing and miss in his stuff though, always has.
> 
> And yeah Donaldson is CLEARLY the best 3B in the AL. He should be starting the ASG. Only 3B I think is better than him in all of baseball is Arenado.


Arenado is great, but, as an overall player, he doesn't better Donaldson. JD was the 2nd best player in baseball in WAR to Trout last year, and will likely end 2015 in the same spot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm talking right now. Arenado is only in his third year and was hurt a lot of his 2nd year. 

But I'm fine with anyone saying Donaldson is better; he's great. At least you're not shilling Matt Carpenter:lol (who is a really good baseball player don't get me wrong)


Maybe this Jeteresque DIVE into the stands will help JD get more votes and put him into the starting slot.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm talking right now. Arenado is only in his third year and was hurt a lot of his 2nd year.
> 
> But I'm fine with anyone saying Donaldson is better; he's great. At least you're not shilling Matt Carpenter:lol


JD is actually ahead of Arenado in WAR even this year, I just checked, but no worries fuck Matt Carpenter :lol.

Here's the best 3rd baseman by WAR from 2013 to now.

http://www.fangraphs.com/leaders.aspx?pos=3b&stats=bat&lg=all&qual=y&type=8&season=2015&month=0&season1=2013&ind=0&team=0&rost=0&age=0&filter=&players=0


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Maybe this Jeteresque DIVE into the stands will help JD get more votes and put him into the starting slot.


God I hope so lol, if Stephen Amel and Don Cherry catch wind of it, then it will certainly help.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@THANOS

Their wOBA are very similar, almost identical. This doesn't surprise me. Both dudes rake. Arenado has actually been slightly unlucky so far this season. His BABIP is below what it should be.

Arenado has the clear edge in defense to date. Fangraphs has him in the top 5 and he's the top 3B so far. He racked up a 20+ rating in his rookie year. This means he's incredible. Donaldson as good as he is, has never done this.


But yeah both guys are great. I'd want either one at the hot corner.

and I forgot about Machado. He's been hurt too. He's pretty eye popping as well. His defense might actually better than Arenado's and he's a great bat with growth incoming. Those are probably the top 3 3B in baseball. And then there's Rendon and old man Beltre. I saw Rendon at 2B the other day though, so I'm not sure where he's playing most days now. A healthy Rendon is baseball bliss though. Dude is awesome.


And I've said this before I thank the baseball gods Donaldson is out of Oakland. I prefer him terrorizing the AL East most days.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Carpenter ahead of Longoria? Damn you Evan for peaking with good, not truly great potential. I still think maybe a change of scenery, even though he claims to love TB, and he puts up career numbers somewhere else.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I like Longoria more for sure. If he was on the Cards, he'd be killing it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's official, the Reds have Cole's number. His only bad starts this year have been against them.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shelby Miller gets no run support.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> @THANOS
> 
> Their wOBA are very similar, almost identical. This doesn't surprise me. Both dudes rake. Arenado has actually been slightly unlucky so far this season. His BABIP is below what it should be.
> 
> Arenado has the clear edge in defense to date. Fangraphs has him in the top 5 and he's the top 3B so far. He racked up a 20+ rating in his rookie year. This means he's incredible. Donaldson as good as he is, has never done this.


That's very fair, and I can agree defensively Arenado and Machado have a clear advantage, but overall Donaldson is just superior. But really we'd just be splitting hairs as all three are superb 3rd baseman.



MrMister said:


> But yeah both guys are great. I'd want either one at the hot corner.
> 
> and I forgot about Machado. He's been hurt too. He's pretty eye popping as well. His defense might actually better than Arenado's and he's a great bat with growth incoming. Those are probably the top 3 3B in baseball. And then there's Rendon and old man Beltre. I saw Rendon at 2B the other day though, so I'm not sure where he's playing most days now. A healthy Rendon is baseball bliss though. Dude is awesome.
> 
> ...


:clap I can't disagree with any of this! 

Btw, since I didn't give credit earlier, I'm starting to becoming a believer in Colabello as a hitter. I've been waiting so long for him to regress and he's still hitting :lol. If only the Mushroom Man could play defense, even just 1st base, we could have another John Olerud type.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

baseball makes no sense


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It is remarkably touching that *MrMister* is now free to finally love Josh Donaldson with complete, unabashed devotion thanks to Billy Beane trading him to Toronto. Almost moves one to tears. 


Someone will be sufficiently desperate to trade for Cole Hamels at the deadline I imagine. Possibly the Dodgers. Possibly the Cubs. Possibly the Astros. Possibly the Rangers (!!!). Possibly the Yankees. Possibly some other team altogether. RAJ in Philadelphia deserves scathing criticism for most of his decisions but I cannot find fault in his holding out to the highest possible price. 


How about that MVPOSEY GRAND SLAM? osey2 :mark: How about that 6-0 GIANTS SHUTOUT?! :mark: :cheer :woo :mark:

Just caught up with the game after seeing _Jaws_ on the big screen in San Francisco. Wonderful game. VOGELSTRONG. MVPANIK. MVPAGAN. MVBLANCO. MV--oh, you know the rest by now. 

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

There was some talk about Texas dealing with Philly recently, but Texas denied this. This could be lies though.

If Texas doesn't get him, I'd like to see him in Toronto, but I don't know if he's willing to pitch in the AL East. He has quite a few teams he'd veto and I don't know which teams those are. If Lester can thrive in those parks, so can Hamels.


Watch the Astros snag him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

HESTON with a tremendous start, 7 innings, 2 runs, 5 hits. GIANTS were hitting the ball off of their 2014 World Series nemesis James Shields (heh) so well. BELT, coming out of a horrific little slump, with 2 triples and more. MVPOSEY with so many, so many fine hits. 3-5. Cleared the bases with a double in the 8th. :banderas osey2 MVPANIK. MVDUFFY. MVPAGAN. MVBLANCO. MVBELT. MVPOSEY. MVHESTON. MVCRAWFORD. MVMCGEHEEHEHEHEHE. MVROMO. MVSTRICKLAND. MVGIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Just your average 21-run, 31-hit game between the Padres and Giants at AT&T Park. osey2





> David Schoenfield
> @dschoenfield
> 
> Joe Panik goes 3-for-4 today, hitting .310/.383/.463. Nearly as many BBs (29) as K's (35). Better than expected and should be 2015 All-Star. 22m


:mark: I've always agreed with Mr. Schoenfield before! :mark: :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A tough second start today by Wisler.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yep. I see the Cubs making a run at Hamels at the deadline. Kendricks and Wada are atrocious four and five starters. I have a decent amount of faith in Lester/Arrieta/J. Hammel, but the back end of the rotation could use a definitive upgrade. I'm shocked how well the bullpen has pitched despite having to throw a lot of innings recently.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

"Lord" Byron Buxton to the DL with a strained thumb sliding into a base. 

The Dodgers have at least one and possibly multiple scouts following Cole Hamels around. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Will be going to tonight's Kansas City Royals-Oakland A's game in Oakland. :mark: Let's see how these Royals are up close! Last time I saw the Royals in action in the flesh :bum was dominating in Game 5 of the World Series! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Royals are probably returning to the WS this year. I'm thinking when games really matter, there is not another lineup that is more relentless. That's really weird to say since it doesn't seem like they should be this good. It's just that they put so much constant pressure on a pitcher.

You either need luck or some supreme stuff to handle them, or both :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU BOMB ALERT, THIS FUCKING BOMB HAS BEEN WAITING A LONG TIME, ITS GOING TO FUCK A LOT OF SHIT UP. WARNING GET IN YOUR FUCKING BASEMENTS, YOURE GOING TO DIE ANYWAYS THOUGH.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The wheels have finally fallen off for the Braves. Fire Fredi!


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

in case you forgot bob costas is a douche


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nothing like the "Coliseum Dog" in Oakland. Charred blacker than onyx on the outside, raw and pinker than a fair maiden's blushing cheek... as well as _cold_... and _uncooked_ (I did say _raw_ earlier did I not?) on the inside... 

The meat lodged in its wet, doughy bun like a baked loaf from the oven of Hot Pie's was fragrant with the yellow spice of mustard and the sour, bitter tartness of relish as green as grass. Some exotic Dornish side was added by yours truly, fiery slivers of jade, with the specks of diced onion white as Winterfell snow.

My friend drank ale, thick as thieves and rapers, with an intensely cloudy burgundy complexion, and periodically munched on Dothraki horse jerkey. 


...So yeah, the Kansas City Royals are good. 

Just caught up with the Giants game. Sad day it is when the Giants can no longer pitch. To the DL with you, Tim Hudson, haha. MATT CAIN is, like justice to _Tombstone_, coming! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fuck

Giancarlo needs hamate bone surgery. Out 4-6 weeks. He had a shot at ~60 HRs. He still might when he gets back:side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That's a shame about Giancarlo. 


GIANTS!
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing

What an offensive flurry. :banderas

DUFFY has a 125 wRC+. And you can see why. The man's plate coverage cannot be questioned at this point. :bow 

MVPOSEY is our true lord and savior and messiah. You can see why. His home run power, his ability to cover the plate and pulverize almost all left-handed pitchers (keeps improving against Kershaw, even!) is singularly remarkable. 

SUSAC with some of the biggest hits of the game, tipping the scales with his bases-clearing double. :banderas Who needs Ben Zobrist, I ask? LOL A's. 

BLANCO. MVPAGAN. MAXWELL. CRAWFORD!!!! MVPANIK!!!!!!!

MVPETIT!!!!!!! KONTOS!!!!! ROMO!!!!!! CASILLA. 

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :dance :cheer :woo :mark: 

They cannot pitch anymore but damn it, they now can hit. osey2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> That's a shame about Giancarlo.
> 
> 
> GIANTS!
> ...


I agree with you almost completely, save for your omission of a :dance :woo and a :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bumgarner-Cain-Heston-Vogelsong-Peavy please. Tim Lincecum should not start another game for the Giants, as much as it pains 2010 me (and 2015 my silly sentimental father) to say. Hudson can't seem to go more than 4 innings before collapsing so he should be dropped ASAP as well. Lincecum is worse though. He gives up more runs than he gets outs. 

Of course we actually won the game, and it's probably because Lincecum got hit on the arm and had to leave before he could run up the score any further. Petit was solid in long relief but I'm not nearly as sure he'd make a good starter as I was say, last season. 

HITS AND RUNS. DUFFY. POSEY. SUSAC. ETC.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Freddie Freeman can't get healthy soon enough.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Fuck
> 
> Giancarlo needs hamate bone surgery. Out 4-6 weeks. He had a shot at ~60 HRs. He still might when he gets back:side:





So in that case you're saying he had a chance at like...70 or 80 before he got injured. I really wanted to see it too. :cry Please break Bond's record next year Stanton...hell maybe Frazier might this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah Giancarlo could conceivably hit 70. I mean if he did, it would not shock me. He'd need a lot of luck though. Pitchers would need to make a lot of mistakes to him and he'd need to capitalize etc.

Frazier isn't this good. It's a great run though and I'm not shocked he's doing this. Power was always legit. It's him hitting for a high average that I don't buy...yet. His peripherals make this seem real though. There is nothing weird going on except an elevated HR/FB rate.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Considering the only times we've seen 60+ is Maris and a bunch of guys from the PED era, I'd have to disagree that it wouldn't be a shock to see Stanton hit 70. He'd probably have the best odds over a full season of any player currently (Harper is the only one I could see having better odds than him) but I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't be surprised with 70+ from him. Hell, 55-60 would be impressive in itself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Stanton has never played 162 games and he's not in his power prime. 

edit: And I said he'd need a lot of luck. I'm not saying 60-70 will be the norm for him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't think anyone plays 162 games a year anymore, unless your name is Freddie Freeman and you stay healthy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Whatever. Don't have to take that statement so literally. I mean he hasn't played a full season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @UnDeFeatedKing @MillionDollarProns

Excellent last post in this thread, *CP*. Completely agree.

GIANTS

38 runs in five _home games_?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!? :faint:

MATT DUFFY was robbed of a "cycle" by the crooked, inept umpires at today's game in San Francisco. All he needed was a SINGLE as he had already hit a TRIPLE, a DOUBLE and a HOME RUN!!!!!!!!!!

:bum pitched brilliantly, REACHING HIS 1,000TH CAREER STRIKEOUT AT THE AGE OF 25, BLOWING AWAY ALL PREVIOUS GIANTS PITCHERS IN THIS REALM, and, for a change, the offense showed up. And :bum displayed offense, too, with a base hit and a TOWERING HOME RUN to left!!!!!!!!! 

As ESPN notes, 



> Baseball Tonight
> @BBTN
> 
> Madison Bumgarner does it all! He pitches (7.2 IP, 2 R, 8 K) AND hits (2-3, HR) @SFGiants to 6-3 win over Rockies. pic.twitter.com/QsbsVPV1YI


MVPOSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! osey2 He knocked in the first three runs of the day and is on FIYAH along with DUFFY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

CRAWFORD with that HOME RUN to right!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BLANCO!!!!!

BELT!!!!!!!!!!!

MVPANIK!!!!!!!!!!!!

MVPAGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUGAWDNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOPEZ!!!!!!!!!!!

CASILLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bumgarner clearly shares the blood of old Norse berserkers, as he surrenders a first inning two-run homer, as if purposefully bleeding himself in order to trigger his rage-fueled trance, as he goes on to allow nothing else meanwhile scoring two runs of his own to cancel out what he gave up, including the aforementioned TOWERING HOMER which bounced off the foul post in left field. What a man, what a legend. 

I'm toying with the idea of DUFFERNAUT as a nickname for the offensive juggernaut that is Matt Duffy, who was ROBBED of a cycle on this fine afternoon. 

Meanwhile the rightful Prince of the Seven Kingdoms and Dorne Brandon Crawford was not to be out-done by Duffy in their ongoing friendly home run competition, as he homered later in the same inning as the Duffernaut did. Oh how smitten I am with this homegrown infield of princes among men who can seemingly do it all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I wonder what kind of return Alex Wood would bring back in a trade?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

CHRIS SALE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

One of the Atlanta announcers was all over that Jabroni Harper for not running out a fly ball.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Go figure this team sweeps the 2-game road series against the best team in baseball, the Cardinals. Now they'll likely get swept by the Orioles at home.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So today was interesting with the returns of both MATT CAIN and some guy named Jose Fernandez for the Marlins. :side:

Two glorious osey2 home runs wasted in this series. 

Fairly sure this series will go down as The Bour Supremacy. 

This road trip is probably yielding an 0-6 record. The odd year strikes. 

A small victory, perhaps:


> Jose Fernandez: allows 3 ER at home for 1st time. His 20 straight starts w/2 or fewer ER at home was 1 shy of MLB record. (via @EliasSports)


 That's an astonishing string of excellent home starts by Jose Fernandez.

_Also_... The GIANTS actually made a genuine splash in July 2nd IFA market! :mark: They stole Lucius Fox--no, not Morgan Freeman in a "Dark Knight" movie--an exceedingly promising 18-year-old (today's his birthday! :hb) shortstop prospect--who was said to be all but certainly signing with the nefarious, repugnant LA Dodgers. 

Baseball America notes, 



> At his best, he shows feel to hit from both sides of the plate with a line-drive bat, although some scouts were expecting to see more from his bat given his age. It’s not a conventional swing—it can get uphill and there’s some inconsistency with his hand set-up—but his athleticism and coordination give him a chance to hit. He doesn’t have much power but he’s a plus-plus runner who could potentially hit near the top of the lineup if everything clicks.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

So when Brandon Crawford is an aging third baseman in several years a new shortstop prince shall ascend to the throne! :mark: 
@CamillePunk

Also, *Camille*, "bear of a Bour" is hilarious and I love THE DUFFERNAUT!!! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It was the Miami Marlins, ie the ONLY team that has a shot at beating the GIANTS in a 7 games series (unstoppable force vs immovable object etc).

How did Fernandez's stuff look? I couldn't watch it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Indeed, *MrMister*. Fortunately the Marlins are so terrible, non-Giants series, that the Giants, should they see the postseason lmao _*not*_ happening!) they will not have to confront their easternmost nemesis. I highly doubt the Giants could survive the Marlins in the postseason; they have not thus far, after all, and by what other measurement could we ever make such judgments? :lol As Aldous Huxley wrote, "Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored." 

Fernandez's fastball velocity was right up where you would want it to be (high 90s, consistently). His breaking stuff looked a little bit behind. He was not exactly sharp but he looks like a SP who probably will be in short order.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Breaking stuff is what made him so nasty. It takes time for that come back. Harvey's breaking stuff still isn't back 100% yet either.

I've done my part. It's out of my hands now. Voted all the deserving All Stars. At least Donaldson is in the lead now. People need to vote for Brandon Crawford and Nolan Arenado. Crawford has an outside shot. Arenado...lol that all those 3Bs are ahead of him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves beat Max! :mark:

Our rookie pitcher looked pretty good himself until he had to leave with cramps and dehydration.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616683075607638017
:mark::mark: Canada has the 2nd coming of Vladdy, Vlad Jr! :banderas :banderas

"He swings just like his Daddy.." :jbl



> *"We have the same swing. We both have strong arms. I want to steal bases like he did...I can't think of anything that is different,"* Vlad Jr. says.
> 
> Vlad Sr. does see a difference. In his baseball heir, the eight-time 30-plus-home run hitter sees power even more jaw-dropping than his own.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



FUAAARKKK. I've been sitting here thinking about how much poon Bryce slays. It has to be an outrageously high number. *NO *****, of course.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He's a Mormon.

So he either doesn't have sex because he's not married.

or

He's secretly married to a million women.

edit: Stalked Bryce. His most recent girlfriend (or whatever girl he was with in this article i skimmed) wasn't even that good looking. He might be all about the personality.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ABREU BOMB INCOMING. JUST IN TIME FOR THE 4TH OF JULY, THIS BOMB WILL BE LIGHTING UP THE SKY. ALERT ENDS 11:59PM JULY 4TH.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jake Peavy with a great start on his return which was marred by the Giants inability to score more runs than the other team. This resulted in a loss, as it often does in the major leagues particularly.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves win again. I wish they could schedule it where JT only pitches at home.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



CamillePunk said:


> Jake Peavy with a great start on his return which was marred by the Giants inability to score more runs than the other team. This resulted in a loss, as it often does in the major leagues particularly.


Indeed.

In a brutal twist of fate, Giants relief pitching prospect and son of Bruce Bochy Brett Bochy was DFA'd in the last 24 hours to make room for lefty reliever Josh Osich. 

Perhaps we may refer to Bruce Bochy now as Stannis Borkratheon? :side: (Many Giants fans caustically refer to Bochy as "Bork.")

Meanwhile, the Giants presently rank #3 in hitting fWAR/wRC+ and rank #27 in pitching fWAR. ...How times most certainly do change...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Strasburg hurt again. Left the game with an oblique injury. fpalm



MrMister said:


> He's a Mormon.
> 
> So he either doesn't have sex because he's not married.
> 
> ...


That is a very interesting take on Bryce. I didn't take into account his religion on this subject. Now I really have some thinking to do...

FWIW: BRYCE HIT THE MOST AMERICAN HR TODAY THAT IVE EVER SEEN! HIS BAT WAS SO PATRIOTIC.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Abreu Missile?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ad Infinitum said:


> Abreu Missile?



Not today, but the Sox still won.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Not today, but the Sox still won.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It was more a joke about how he hit a triple and not a home run (Abreu Bomb).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Alex Wood wasn't anywhere near his best but a win is a win.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So... For years the Giants were considered this organization that could produce pitching but little in the way of position players. It would appear that the Giants, based on the farm this year, have inverted this stereotype. The starting pitching on the farm has been almost calamitous for the most part (though the organization is relief pitcher-rich). However, position players from the low minors through AA and beyond are on fire. From Hunter Cole (yes, another Hunter) to Mac Williamson (MAC!), Rando Moreno, Christian Arroyo, Ryder Jones (!... could the "Stanford swing curse" be lifted in this case?!), Kelby Tomlinson and Johneshwy Fargas have all seen their stock rise this year. Branching out internationally to the DSL and beyond there's Gustavo Cabrera, Mikey Edie (! :mark, Engel Beltre and the newly signed Jalen Miller and Lucius Fox (!!! :mark. Suddenly the position player situation on the farm looks remarkably solid which is good unto itself but all of these fine seasons for these position players also gives the Giants bargaining chips by way of prospects--not for the Cuetos or Hamelses of the world, surely, but perhaps for a second-tier-level starting pitcher, let us say? The Giants should know which ones of these guys are likely just enjoying randomly good years for whatever reason, right...? :hmm: :side:

Discussing this in part because I would like to pretend that the city of Washington, D.C. was scooped up out of the earth by an army of vicious extraterrestrials and therefore this weekend's series between the Giants and Nationals has been expunged from the losing team's record.
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't remember a guy crashing and burning as quickly as Verlander has but boy does that extension that didn't need to happen for two years already look bad. Might be the worst contract in all of baseball, which is a sad reality considering it barely started.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

What in the world happened to him? No more roids? Arm dying?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Who is the guy that robbed Davis? Also it wasn't the first time was it?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










Todd Frazier con su segunda aparición de las estrellas! Está empezando a tercera también. Bien merecido. Uno de los pocos puntos brillantes de este año. ¡Qué gran murciélago









LOS ROJOS :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ted said:


> Who is the guy that robbed Davis? Also it wasn't the first time was it?




Avasil Garcia, got him from Detroit 2 years ago.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> What in the world happened to him? No more roids? Arm dying?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He has battle do injury problems the last two years but if I had to guess, I'd say he's got CC Sabathia syndrome - worked so much in his 20s that his 30s just aren't the same. Maybe he'll turn it around (he was strong through 4) but that contract will be an albatross pretty quick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

What pitches is he getting hammered on? Velocity down? Command shot? It's probably a whole mess of reasons.

Lincecum is another guy that had a very fast decline.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

At least Verlander is banging Kate Upton.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

His command has been awful, having nearly as many BBs as Ks. Velocity continues to decline each year where it's starting to turn into batting practice fastballs. He can hit 94-95 once in a while but has to start relying on his secondary pitches more since he can't consistently blow by guys. The hope among some tigers fans is that he's in his spring training phase right now (since he only pitched twice in rehab starts iirc). 

I was a bit encouraged by the first four innings where the only run he allowed was because of some bad luck/poor defense, but once it got to the third time in the lineup it's like they knew what was coming. I'll hold out hope that he figures it out against lesser offenses, but his ceiling of that is a 3 (and that's being optimistic).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Just hope Sale doesn't have that kind of decline.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> His command has been awful, having nearly as many BBs as Ks. Velocity continues to decline each year where it's starting to turn into batting practice fastballs. He can hit 94-95 once in a while but has to start relying on his secondary pitches more since he can't consistently blow by guys. The hope among some tigers fans is that he's in his spring training phase right now (since he only pitched twice in rehab starts iirc).
> 
> I was a bit encouraged by the first four innings where the only run he allowed was because of some bad luck/poor defense, but once it got to the third time in the lineup it's like they knew what was coming. I'll hold out hope that he figures it out against lesser offenses, but his ceiling of that is a 3 (and that's being optimistic).



The dude went from throwing 100MPH every pitch to barely throwing 94 in 2 years. That's just scary for young pitchers and if they actually look into it it's going to scare them even more by telling them your arm is going to get jacked up from pitching...really fast.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

When Verlander was VERLANDER he was able to speed up as needed. He'd almost always start the first time in the low 90s then crank it up later or if the situation depended on it (I.e. In a jam in the 1st inning). Now that he's in his 30s he doesn't have the arm strength to just blow it by guys. His command has to improve and he has to become more of a finesse pitcher. Not that he can't do that, but I need to see him string a few good starts together before I'm hopping back up on that hype train.

Also "J.D" in JD Martinezs name stands for "just dingers" imo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes, for some reason I had the same guttural reaction to Justin Verlander's latest start, @Perfect Poster. All I could think was, "Yes, the Tigers really are on the hook for an almost certain huge albatross." Perhaps he will change his entire approach to pitching, it's quite likely he will be able to harness that which he has learned through the years of plying his trade on the mound to become a smarter "pitcher" while his stuff continues to deteriorate. Naturally major growing pains are usually involved in that, and as saddening as it is, it is never a guaranteed transformation, either. 

Tim Lincecum has occasionally gone through stretches during which he will fool a sizable portion of Giants fans to believe that he's found the secret elixir to getting away with throwing 92--er, no, 91... no, 90... 88...? ...87?!?... miles per hour these past few seasons. He has pitched some mighty fine games, including a pair of no-hitters. As with Verlander in Detroit, Lincecum is a homegrown product and, much like Verlander in many ways, he signified the commencement of the sea change from pretender to contender for the Giants. 

Verlander probably has a better shot at enjoying a "second life" as a starting pitcher than Lincecum--who, let us not forget, was ticketed to be a relief pitcher upon being drafted in the first place due to his lack of stature and attendant durability concerns among other matters--but Time stands as the great, undefeated winner of sports. And I concur with the C.C. Sabathia comparison. That, too, has informed my own seeing of red flags with Adam Wainwright. These and other starting pitchers who threw an enormity of innings throughout the salad days of their relative youth as baseball players do compel one to ask questions about them going forward.

Speaking of the Giants, however, I will allow this old Candlestick Park (RIP, officially) scoreboard message to speak on my and other Giants fans' behalf:







 @AryaDark @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618602192971284480
:ti Cueto


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves are really roughing up the Brewers. ManBan got his first career win. Thanks Yankees! :tucky


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Firstly, I now see that CUETO pitched a 120+-pitch Complete Game Shutout of the Nationals, getting the better of the ace-off vs. Mad Max Scherzer. Most impressive!


I have stood atop Mount Olympus and I have seen The Promised Land! And it looks like MATT CAIN pitching like the MATT CAIN of years gone by. It looks like Hunter MVPENCE not only knocking in the crucial third run in this GIANTS shutout (they lead the Majors in that, shutting teams out, that is) with a wonderful opposite field hit off of Bartolo Colon but also a sensational catch of a pop up in right field foul territory, and throwing the ball with his cannon-like arm to home plate to Andrew SUSAC to tag Curtis Granderson and make it into a thrilling double play to preserve the shutout! It has Gregor BLANCO leading off, and Joe MVPANIK getting hit after hit behind him! It has Matt DUFFY playing some nifty third base, and Brandon CRAWFORD being cheated out of the one ballpark in all of the Major Leagues which denies his 419-foot blast in the second inning from being a home run, yet his sac fly for the second run and defensive prowess were much appreciated. Angel MVPAGAN did some good things, too, when he wasn't doing bad things, at least. Oh and Brandon BELT put in some fine work with great plate appearances. George KONTOS, Hunter STRICKLAND, Josh OSICH and the recently shaky Santiago CASILLA were all more than good enough to nail the win down in relief.

This was the story of Matthew Thomas Cain returning like the noble cowboy marshal beaten up and left for dead by a bunch of no-good villains (let's say they are Dodgers), only to crawl back, liberated from the burden of bone chips in his elbow, to save the day in the final reel. This was the tale of an alien. This fellow: ence , a fine, happy-go-lucky creature from another galaxy, persecuted for his differences, physically broken and wounded, yet rising from the ashes like the proverbial phoenix. 

http://www.si.com/mlb/2015/07/08/video-hunter-pence-giants-double-play-catch-throw-return

:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo 

--that was me in the stands, going through those motions after that play! :mark: :cheer :woo 

GIANTS
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*Baseball is dead to me. :hayden*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I for one welcome Cueto to San Francisco with open arms


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

To the Jays fans here (@JM, etc), who do you think AA trades for before the deadline, and what do you believe it will cost?

Personally, I'm thinking we get Shark and give up Pentecost and Colabello.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Think it depends in large part on what teams like the White Sox do, @THANOS and @JM, between now and the deadline. The White Sox could go on a 12-3 run, perhaps, and get right back into the AL Central/AL wildcard race. If you're a general manager of a team like that you have to hold out to see what you really have. Obviously @AryaDark's poor Cincinnati Reds are almost certainly unloading at least one if not multiple high-profile assets. The Oakland A's are practically locks to sell (Kazmiar, Zobrist, Clippard and perhaps Reddick are all gone, guaranteed). Milwaukee. Miami. Philadelphia. For the most part, though, many teams remain "in it" with the added wild card team, even teams like the struggling White Sox, though they are certainly on the bubble.

Speaking of teams improving themselves the Angels are on a tear right now. Their footsteps are becoming louder and louder. Watch out, Astros.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Texas needs to sell Choo and Fielder quickly. Fielder has been on fire all season. Choo has been not terrible. Do this please.


The Angels are hitting Arlington and Coors though. Arlington isn't what it used to be granted, but Texas pitching was due for regression and so was Angels hitting. Angels lineup had been pathetic most of the year. That lineup isn't good, but it was never _that_ bad. It was Trout and Pujols (Calhoun too kinda) for most of the season, and Pujols wasn't hitting the first two months.

But yeah, if LA can get more consistency from the hitting that isn't just Trout and Pujols they're going to be good.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Indeed, if you look at LAA's stats around Albert/Trout, they are abysmal. At nearly every single position. They're only somewhat competing because Albert's having a huge comeback year and Trout is Trout. Calhoun is the only other guy who has been serviceable. Apparently they inquired about Reddick, but they were given a flat out no from Oakland, which I find surprising since they deal everyone. 

Harrison out for 6 weeks, gonna need Polanco to not-suck as of right now, because there's no way they can send him down now. 

My goofy stat of the week is Cole leading the MLB in "Good Strikeouts". Which are K's with a runner on third and one or no outs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Couple of memorable plays last night. That Justin Upton HR robbery was quite spectacular. And lastly, the Hunter Pence diving catch turned outfield assist is only second to that Mike Trout double play a month or two earlier in the year. Perhaps the reason I find Trout's play a little bit more impressive than Pence's is because of how effortless Trout makes everything look, whereas Pence has a very unique, and almost clumsy way of making things happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Flex, have you seen this Hunter Pence scouting report?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oh yeah that Upton catch was one of the best I've ever seen. The height he got was ridiculous.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Another solid start by Peavy marred by the Giants suddenly dismal offense. :sad:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Giants should take Chris Johnson off of our hands. :tucky


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hahaha @Ted. Thanks for the laugh. 

LOL GIANTS. Just watched some of today's game. MVPEAVY was outstanding at least. Some hideous luck with another "AT&T'd-should've-been-a-homer-by-a-Giant" (Duffy today, Crawford last night) and bad baserunning by Maxwell. This team...

THE SCOUTING REPORT, *MrMister*! :mark:

As for the Angels, yes, outside of Trout, Pujols and Calhoun they are not particularly impressive but the team beyond those three in general is not as awful offensively as it has played. Also I am not sure how good the eventual winner of the AL West is going to have to be. What a peculiar division this season. The Astros definitely possess the cache to trade for a high-profile SP so it will be intriguing to see who, if anyone, makes a bold move in that division. The Angels are certainly searching for another OF bat, inquiring about Josh Reddick from the A's. 



> Jeff Sullivan ‎@based_ball
> 
> White Sox position players in July have been worth 0.0 WAR, which is the group's best month of the season


WAR is merely a statistic by means other than diplomacy. 

Seriously, that is awful.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

reds need to trade cueto to the jays so they can win the pennant already


----------



## RJM (Nov 15, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GARDY'S GOING TO THE ASG! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Champ said:


> reds need to trade cueto to the jays so they can win the pennant already


Cueto and Chapman FOR Sanchez, Castro, Pentecost, and Colabello.

Do you think that trade works for both teams?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










missed it by that much


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I am currently at the Pirates and St. Louis game using their wifi during the rain delay. Hello, everyone. LOL THEY JUST SHOWED KANG DOING THE GANGNAM STYLE IN THE DUG OUT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hello @Abreu Bomb Alert System

Tell Greg Polonco to BE BETTER.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Hello @Abreu Bomb Alert System
> 
> Tell Greg Polonco to BE BETTER.



The whole Pirates team needs to be better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Cueto and Chapman FOR Sanchez, Castro, Pentecost, and Colabello.
> 
> Do you think that trade works for both teams?


Don't understand at all why the Reds would have interest in Colabello. The guy is 31 and not very good. His current hot streak is in no way indicative of his true talent. The guy was DFAd by the Twins for a reason. The other guys I have no idea (well I know Sanchez is a prospect) but the Reds should just be looking for anyone young with potential. Possibly guys 2-3 years away since the Top 3 in that division look like they'll be strong for another season or two at least. 

Colabello is more valuable to the BJs than Reds though and shouldn't be involved in their trade discussions at all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Based David Price! :tucky


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> Don't understand at all why the Reds would have interest in Colabello. The guy is 31 and not very good. His current hot streak is in no way indicative of his true talent. The guy was DFAd by the Twins for a reason. The other guys I have no idea (well I know Sanchez is a prospect) but the Reds should just be looking for anyone young with potential. Possibly guys 2-3 years away since the Top 3 in that division look like they'll be strong for another season or two at least.
> 
> Colabello is more valuable to the BJs than Reds though and shouldn't be involved in their trade discussions at all.


Honestly I agree about Colabello, and I only included him in the trade because I want him gone :lol. I do think some teams may be enticed by his hitting this year, and that may include the Reds, but his defence is an extreme liability.

As for the others, here's their scouting reports:

Aaron Sanchez



> *Scouting Report*
> 
> Sanchez has an athletic and projectable 6’4” frame; effortless and fluid delivery with a quick and clean arm action; still learning how to repeat arm slot with consistency; can overthrow at times; doesn’t always finish; timing can be inconsistent and cause his arm to drag.
> 
> ...


Miguel Castro



> *Scouting Report*
> 
> Miguel Castro put himself on the prospect map last season with a strong showing in his first taste of both short- and full-season baseball, even finishing the year at High-A Dunedin. However, he spent most of the season in the Northwest League, were he pitched to a 2.15 ERA, held opposing hitters to a .202 average and piled up 53 strikeouts in 50.1 innings.
> 
> ...


Max Pentecost



> *Scouting Report*
> 
> Selected with the No. 11 overall pick in the 2014 draft, Max Pentecost made a statement with his bat in 25 games between the Rookie and Short Season levels. Unfortunately, the 21-year-old’s professional debut was cut short by labrum surgery, which will likely sideline him for much of the 2015 season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I doubt the Jays deal Colabello (since they won't be sellers and he could be a useful platoon guy on LHP) but if they did someone like the Pirates or Cardinals could find use for him at first in a platoon situation. He wouldn't net much of anything for a return, though, when you look at his age and the fact that regression is about to come. Jays are probably happy he was even somewhat productive given that they acquired him for free, but he's nothing but a platoon/pinch hit power bat at most.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I doubt the Blue Jays possess the prospects to nab Cueto _and_ Chapman. Perhaps if they unloaded the whole farm system, i.e., send four of their top seven prospects or something. I suppose it's possible. It's very possible the Reds will not package Cueto and Chapman together but rather establish the bidding for Cueto (which is said to be an inevitability) and go from there. 



Bryce Harper in 2015 to this moment: 19.0% BB; 19.9% K; .366 ISO (HOLY SHIT), .377 BABIP, .343/.471/.709 (again, HOLY SHIT); .490 wOBA (HOLY SHIT!x3!imo); 220 wRC+ (HOLY SHIT!x4!imo); 45.4 offensive fWAR (HOLY SHIT!x5!imo); 5.7 fWAR (HOLY SHIT!x6!imo).

:sodone 

As long as Harper does not get injured and miss a huge swath of time, and barring a complete, utter Jekyll/Hyde collapse in the second half, post-All-Star break... Even accounting for considerable regression in all areas, it is difficult to see how anyone beats him for the NL MVP this season. He is on another planet. 

It is hardly surprising. He has been held to remarkable standards since long before he was ever taken #1 overall by the Nationals. Considering the learning curve of the Majors plus all of the injury history in the early going of his career it's frankly sensational that he's truly breaking out at this point, just at the very inception of what one would consider the beginning of his prime--and, for the average prospect, well, well ahead of it due to the stark differences in timetables between Harper and "Generic Prospect X."


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Harper/Trout both are ridiculous ballplayers. It's hard to believe players so young are so far ahead of the rest of the league. Baseball really needs that. Carlos Correia has been ridiculously good too, I think he's only 20 years old.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> To the Jays fans here (@JM, etc), who do you think AA trades for before the deadline, and what do you believe it will cost?
> 
> Personally, I'm thinking we get Shark and give up Pentecost and Colabello.


Personally I want someone better than Shark but I wouldn't be fussed if they gave up that to get him. 



THANOS said:


> Cueto and Chapman FOR Sanchez, Castro, Pentecost, and Colabello.
> 
> Do you think that trade works for both teams?


I'm not really familiar with who or what the Reds have waiting in their wings but as long as the Jays don't trade Norris or Stroman I'm ok with it. The Jays need a lights out closer which Chapman obviously is and Cueto is as good as it gets for available starters. 



Perfect Poster said:


> I doubt the Jays deal Colabello (since they won't be sellers and he could be a useful platoon guy on LHP) but if they did someone like the Pirates or Cardinals could find use for him at first in a platoon situation. He wouldn't net much of anything for a return, though, when you look at his age and the fact that regression is about to come. Jays are probably happy he was even somewhat productive given that they acquired him for free, but he's nothing but a platoon/pinch hit power bat at most.


AA has been stating recently that he is willing to the a trade similar to what the SOX/As did last year if it is right for the team (Cespedes/Lester trade). I wouldn't be shocked if Navarro, Smoak or Collabello get traded if the pitcher coming back is good enough.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@Perfect Poster I was at the Toledo Mud Hens game 2 days ago and saw that Trayvon Robinson is hitting above .400 for them. 1. Who the hell is that? 2. Is he even on Detroits prospect radar for a call up? (The Mud Hens are Detroits AAA team).


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> AA has been stating recently that he is willing to the a trade similar to what the SOX/As did last year if it is right for the team (Cespedes/Lester trade). I wouldn't be shocked if Navarro, Smoak or Collabello get traded if the pitcher coming back is good enough.


I don't disagree that they couldn't trade some guys from the majors but the Reds aren't one of those teams (at least for these older players) and their return can't be expected to be much for some of these guys. 



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> @Perfect Poster I was at the Toledo Mud Hens game 2 days ago and saw that Trayvon Robinson is hitting above .400 for them. 1. Who the hell is that? 2. Is he even on Detroits prospect radar for a call up? (The Mud Hens are Detroits AAA team).
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Research tells me he's basically roster filler/AAAA type of player. He was probably hitting so high because he only has played in seven games. He's not a prospect (he's 27) and isn't really on the Tigers radar to be called up.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> I don't disagree that they couldn't trade some guys from the majors but the Reds aren't one of those teams (at least for these older players) and their return can't be expected to be much for some of these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, because he was doing pretty well. Mota or w/e his name is did terrible. Had like 3 K's and his swing is strange, he doesn't even use his legs, the board also said he was the Tigers number 1 prospect.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> I don't disagree that they couldn't trade some guys from the majors but the Reds aren't one of those teams (at least for these older players) and their return can't be expected to be much for some of these guys.


You double negative (maybe triple lol) confuses me but I think I understand what you're saying and agree lol.

I've heard EDWIN's name tossed around as well much to my chagrin. I can't see that happening though. I think they are smart enough to know that Colabello isn't going to carry this right through to the end of the year (and through and playoff run for that matter).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Cueto and Chapman FOR Sanchez, Castro, Pentecost, and Colabello.
> 
> Do you think that trade works for both teams?


yeah, they would probably want stroman though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Personally I want someone better than Shark but I wouldn't be fussed if they gave up that to get him.


Same, but, until yesterday's game, I felt we could have got him for low prospect cost. Unfortunately, he's increasing his trade value with every start now and the Jays just single-handedly allowed the ChiSox to believe they can compete by losing 3/4 to them fpalm. 



JM said:


> I'm not really familiar with who or what the Reds have waiting in their wings but as long as the Jays don't trade Norris or Stroman I'm ok with it. The Jays need a lights out closer which Chapman obviously is and Cueto is as good as it gets for available starters.


I think this package, with maybe a Pompey thrown in, gets it done. We could replace Colabello with Navarro because it fits a need for them.



JM said:


> AA has been stating recently that he is willing to the a trade similar to what the SOX/As did last year if it is right for the team (Cespedes/Lester trade). I wouldn't be shocked if Navarro, Smoak or Collabello get traded if the pitcher coming back is good enough.


I think AA means Edwin when he says that, which would suck, but Edwin probably nets us Cueto and Chapman as a 1 for 2 scenario. 



Champ said:


> yeah, they would probably want stroman though.


I would never do that in a million years, especially as there is a chance he returns in September to help us anchor the playoffs.

Imagine if we give up a package like I suggested for Cueto and Chapman above and we have a Rotation, Bullpen, Lineup like this:

Rotation:
1) Cueto
2) Stroman
3) Buehrle
4) Norris
5) Hutch/Estrada

Bullpen:
Closer - Aroldis Chapman
Aaron Sanchez
Roberto Osuna "Matata"
Bo Shultz
Loup/Cecil
Hutch/Estrada

Lineup:
Reyes
Donaldson #FYSMC 
Bautista bomb
Ed-wing
Martin
Smoak/(Colabello/Navarro - whomever isn't traded)
Pillar
Carrera/Saunders
Travis

A 25-man roster like that could win the World Series.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Same, but, until yesterday's game, I felt we could have got him for low prospect cost. Unfortunately, he's increasing his trade value with every start now and the Jays just single-handedly allowed the ChiSox to below they can compete by losing 3/4 to them fpalm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think trading EDWIN is a mistake no matter who they get. 

If this team is going to go far it will be because EDWIN and JOSE are hitting in tandem and are leading us to victory. If they are trading EDWIN assuming Callabello can keep doing what he's doing they are going to be disappointed. Collabello has ceilinged most likely this season where realistically we have not seen the best EDWIN can do yet this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Top 5 hitters going by wOBA at the halfway point (a little past it actually):

Harper = .490
Goldy = .452
Miggy = .436
Trout = .418
Rizzo = .408

No real surprises here (I guess it's kind of surprising Harper has been this amazing this young, but it's not really). What kind of damage could Harper, Goldy, Trout, and Rizzo do if they were in really good lineups? I don't find any of their lineups to be particularly good. The Dbacks are probably the best one of them all somehow.


Somehow the A's have a +45 run differential yet they are 10 games under .500. That run differential is 2nd in the AL West behind Houston.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> I think trading EDWIN is a mistake no matter who they get.
> 
> If this team is going to go far it will be because EDWIN and JOSE are hitting in tandem and are leading us to victory. If they are trading EDWIN assuming Callabello can keep doing what he's doing they are going to be disappointed. Collabello has ceilinged most likely this season where realistically we have not seen the best EDWIN can do yet this season.


I'd prefer not to trade Edwin either, but I hate the thought of what AA might trade away, from our farm, for Cueto/Chapman/Shark/etc. And Colabello wouldn't be who I'd slot at 1st, that would be Smoak, as I think his peripherals are looking pretty good this year, and he's primed to take a leap forward with more playing time.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Miggy's lineup is pretty good with V-Mart and Cespedes. Plus Davis as a good solid on-base/SB guy. Washington's lineup is a bust this year, there's no reason whatsoever to pitch to Harper. Injuries ruined Ryan Zimmerman's career, he should be so much better. And Werth/Rendon were probably the next biggest threats in that lineup and they're both injured or on the decline. Cubs are still too young at a number of positions to really pad Rizzo, I kind of missed the fact that he's having as good a year as he is. Very well rounded hitter.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Don't know a large majority of the stats posted by MrMr and Deso concerning Bryce, but I have concluded that all in all, you are both seeing what I've been seeing all season. Bryce has been other worldly. Lately, teams haven't given him any strikes to hit. It truly is amazing. Instead of seeing 1-2 hittable pitches an at bat, Bryce is getting 1-2 hittable pitches a game now. Teams are super selective with him now (rightfully so).

As far as Samardzija, I hope the White Sox deal him for 2 prospects. If they could find a way to recoup someone comparable to Addison Russell like the Cubs did, pull the trigger. I'll be at Wrigley tomorrow for Sale/Lester in the Crosstown Classic. :mark:

My top five young players that made their debut this season (in order):

1. Kris Bryant
2. Carlos Correa
3. Joc Pederson
4. Noah Syndergaard
5. Kyle Schwarber

I think Bryant and Correa will be perennial MVP caliber players in the future. Pederson will be a cornerstone and building block for the Dodgers (has legit power and plays a good CF). Syndergaard projects as a #2 front line starter behind Harvey for years to come. And Schwarber may be surprising, but this dude can rake. The Cubs will find a position for him. It's rare to see somebody as good as Schwarber at the plate. He's a middle of the order guy for the next 5-10 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

wOBA (weighted on base average) is like OPS but better. OPS is OBP and SLG combined.


Correa is the most impressive rookie to me. He's got it all, a 5 tool shortstop.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

MrMister must be in a lusty stupor with all these STATS being thrown about. 

Bumgarner (3.34) vs Hamels (3.02) tonight. A solid pitching duel on paper somewhat diminished by the fact the Giants aren't hitting right now. Don't worry though, they'll start hitting again as soon as they stop pitching. #OddYearLife 

(Yes I know the Phillies have one of the worst offenses, it doesn't matter to the Odd Year God aka Mat Latos, the odd year is long and full of bullshit)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I am:mark: STATS:mark:

edit: i'm also like this :garrett and :eli2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I'd prefer not to trade Edwin either, but I hate the thought of what AA might trade away, from our farm, for Cueto/Chapman/Shark/etc. And Colabello wouldn't be who I'd slot at 1st, that would be Smoak, as I think his peripherals are looking pretty good this year, and he's primed to take a leap forward with more playing time.


You're right, Smoak would go at first but if they traded EDWIN it would be with confidence that Collabello will keep on hitting and more importantly keep hitting with runners in scoring position. We all know what we get with Smoak.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Joc Pederson too, holy shit has been ridiculous with the power numbers. This year really has been an important year for baseball, with so many young players not only debuting, but DOMINATING. 

I agree with Mr, Correia is that guy. He's that white whale that every franchise in baseball chases yet never finds, the 5 tool shortstop. We haven't had one in baseball since......A-Roid? I guess Tulo, but he falls short of his potential every season because of the predictable Troy Tulowitzski injury. 

For instance, guys like BJ Upton and Tim Beckham were supposed to be 5 tool SS's. There's a slew of other busts that were supposed to be 5 tool SS's. I think every franchise in the MLB has at least a handful of failed 5 tool SS picks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox with 4 double plays in 4 innings. bama4


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Got good :verlander for the first time for a full start! :mark: 

Hopefully this kicks off a second half turnaround for him!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This bullpen just gave me AIDS. God dammit anyways.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> This bullpen just gave me AIDS. God dammit anyways.


Yeah, I just saw that on ESPN. Wow. If that happened to the White Sox I probably would've broke something. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Everybody has AIDS. AIDS AIDS AIDS. 

Cole has been very hittable by his standards the last 3-4 starts, yet he still picked up number 13 last night. I wish he was pitching tomorrow, I got tickets behind home plate.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes *MrMister* the A's should be considerably better than they are. They just keep finding news ways to lose. Usually narrowly, by one run, ha. Their bullpen has been a sieve for most of the season. They score runs but inconsistently. A's rolled the dice and those dice came up snake eyes this season. Happens. The Josh Donaldson trade remains completely perplexing, however.

Yes, *FLEX*, Bryce Harper is downright Bondsian at the moment. Every time the Giants dared to challenge him at all he made them pay for their transgression last weekend. With the relative weakness of the rest of the lineup surrounding him there is little incentive to pitch to him. 

STATS.

The Reds should certainly look for young prospects who can be cost-controlled for a while seeing as *PP* is right: we have indeed witnessed the closing of Cincinnati's window and "winter is coming" for the Reds. Considering their budgetary woes stemming in part from the Joey Votto contract and their largely older team (though they've already established a youth movement of sorts in the last year, but they need to add to it) they need prospects and a fair number of them to release the financial pressure they are presently feeling. There is now talk that Jay Bruce could very well be dealt at the deadline, along with Cueto, Leake and possibly Chapman (who should be dealt, as Kimbrel was from Atlanta, if the Reds are truly serious about a complete overhaul and rebuild). 

Oh anyway MVPENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ence ence ence ence

:bum MVPOSEY. MVPAGAN. MVPANIK. MVDUFFY. MVMAXWELL. MVBELT. MVCRAWFORD. 

GIANTS

Come at me Many-Faced Baseball God of Even and Odd Years, I don't believe in jinxes. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Don't look now but Trout has 26 HR all of the sudden.

He and Albert are just 1 behind Stanton now.

I guess the Angels have to make the playoffs for Trout to get an MVP though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pirates closed the Reds window two years ago in the WC game. That was the best team they had in 10 years. 

Bad luck on their part, that Votto got hurt last year, Bailey went down again this year, Bruce dropped off the face of the planet, Cueto's gone after this year if they don't trade him, these are all guys they paid a lot of money to. They should probably just firesale. Votto will net them a huge return even with his contract. Bruce will still net a big return despite his struggles, because of his age and track record. And Cueto will too. They have a great rebuilding opportunity.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Reds should trade everyone but Frazier.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I just saw that on ESPN. Wow. If that happened to the White Sox I probably would've broke something. :lol


The Tigers are getting close to breaking my spirit on them. I realize they're more of a WC contender at this point but I'm going through the stages of grief at the moment. I think I'm in the bartering phase (that's one of them, right?)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Agreed Frazier is a beast, and good enough to be that guy to hold things together til you restock around him. Power hitting corner infielders are a rarity these days.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Carlos Martinez is really good. That is all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@Perfect Poster: The Tigers aren't really going to sign Feliz are they?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You saw their bullpen performance last night, right? At this point Dombrowski is just gonna acquire whatever shit he can and see what sticks. He may not be what he was a few years ago but it's not like this bullpen is good enough where he couldn't get a shot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tigers should trade Miggy. They aren't going to win the World Series and this team is clearly on the decline. Trade Miggy and rebuild it all.

Rebuild around JD and Cespedes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Think it's time to change the thread title to "SALE" plz.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

CHRIS FUCKING SALE BABY! White sox ain't gonna be sellers. Only 3 under .500.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How does Shelby Miller have a lower ERA than guys like Sale, Kershaw, Kluber, MadBum, Archer etc?

Because ERA is a joke STAT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I approve of the new thread title.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Reds should trade everyone but Frazier.


Might as well, though. They'll get the most value for him. I do agree that out of all the players they could trade, I look forward to Frazier going elsewhere the least.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Tigers should trade Miggy. They aren't going to win the World Series and this team is clearly on the decline. Trade Miggy and rebuild it all.
> 
> Rebuild around JD and Cespedes.


There's no way they do that. Illitch (their old ass owner) wants a ring before he croaks and I firmly believe he told Dombrowski to keep ahold of the guys that have become associated with the Tigers and will go into the HOF with Tigers hats by whatever means necessary. That's how you get 70ish million tied up between Miggy, JV, Samchez, and V Mart for the next 2 years. 

Aside from that, you'd have to find a taker for an almost $300 MM contract. Very few teams can afford to handle that, and the ones that can (both LA teams, Yankees, Boston, Washington) won't for a variety of reasons. Plus, Miggy is more valuable to the Tigers than he would be for any other team. Like Jeter with the Yankees, Ortiz with the Red Sox, Felix with the Mariners, etc., Miggy has been the face of the team since he was traded here 8 years ago. People pay to see Miggy in a Tigers uni, and trading him would, I feel, turn people off the team. 

In theory, would it be smart to try to sell off these bloated contracts so they could dip right back into free agency? Of course. Chances are, Miggy, JV, Sanchez, and possibly even VMart don't live up to their contracts. Hell, I'd be surprised if they did. However, I think there is something to be said for Illitch taking care of his guys. Any pending FA can see that, if youre worth it, the Tigers will stay loyal to you. Aside from Prince (who was never really a fit in the organization), the Tigers have shown they're willing to pony up the cash for their guys (you could say Scherzer as well but the Tigers gave him an offer in the Lester neighborhood but he was always going to test FA since, I believe, he's a Boras guy).

Is that the best strategy? Depends who you ask. The Tigers are firmly a big market team, and big market teams have had success spending big before (Yankees in 09, Phillies the year before, the Red Sox run, etc,). They aren't in the penny pinching business, and trading the face of their team, shortly into a huge extension, would be a bad signal by the Tigers. Also Miggy has 10/5 rights and would probably veto a trade to anyone even if the chance presented itself. 

Also, Cespedes isn't the guy you build around. Very good complementary piece, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him being a bad contract 2 years from now since he is older than what his MLB age is (i.e. he's like 30 already). As for JD, if they were in the rebuilding game he'd be their biggest chip since he's getting paid nothing and has turned into a hell of a hitter. 

Most likely scenario is they try to retool this offseason like they did last. Some money will be freed up with Price, Cespedes, Simon,Nathan, Davis and Soria all hitting FA this year. Maybe they try to pay big for Price or Greinke (maybe give Price a Greinke like opt out after 2-3 years) and try to trade a few pieces to fill in the rest. I think a rebuild is the most unlikely scenario unless a) Illitch dies and b) the high priced players ask for it (unlikely to occur). Furthermore, I don't think Dombrowski (who's contract also runs up at the end of the year) sticks around for a rebuilding project. He's done that twice now. Either he sticks for one more contract and tries to bring home a title (which is my bet) or he retires to a cushy spot for the MLB. 

I'm starting to ramble on here, so let me sum up with this: the Tigers were always in win now mode. In the last two days nothing has changed that. As long as Illitch is around, that won't change. Will the Tigers be picking in the top 10 of the draft soon? Probably. But until they show they can't even compete for a wild card spot (which is still in play), they'll kick the can down the road a bit more. Blowing it up is not an option and anyone that doesn't follow the team day to day probably doesn't have the best grasp of the situation the Tigers are in (that's not meant to be a slight at you MRMR, it'd be the same way with me and the Rangers). 

tl;dr the Tigers aren't gonna trade Miggy nor blow the ship up. They're going down with it until it hits rock bottom.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I wasn't totally serious. They're too good to blow up the team. Miggy is too good to trade. He's a HOFer after all. They just always seem to have a serious weakness with the bullpen. They have to do something, but I'm not sure what it'll be.

Good post though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I feel bad for Jason Grilli. I wonder if he will make it back to ever pitch again?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You guys the Giants are hitting. Really well too. :mark: Getting this post in before they stop again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @savior BeeRad™

One night after the GIANTS had 22 hits to establish A BRAND NEW SAN FRANCISCO-ERA GIANTS BASEBALL RECORD (he screamed at the top of his lungs Vince McMahon-in-the-middle-of-the-Pontiac-Silver-Dome-style) the GIANTS once again decided, as a group, to lay waste to the preposterously poor baseball team known as the Philadelphia Phillies. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

ANGEL MVPAGAN. JOE MVPANIK. MATT "DUFFERNAUT"™ (copyright _CamillePunk_) MVDUFFY. BUSTER MVPOSEY. osey2 HUNTER MVPENCE. ence BRANDON MVBELT. BRANDON MVCRAWFORD. GREGOR MVBLANCO. :mark: :mark: :mark:

This GIANTS lineup can HIT! :mark: And just wait until NORI MVAOKI returns! :mark: 

GEORGE MVKONTOS has inherited 25 baserunners coming out of the bullpen this season. Not a single one of those motherfuckas has scored. /Samuel L. Jackson impression

JAVIER MVLOPEZ. HUNTER MVSTRICKLAND. SERGIO MVROMO even if I do not wish to ever see him pitch to left-handed batters ever again for the rest of my life. SANTIAGO MVCASILLA.

MVGIANTS. :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance

LOL Phillies. MVGIANTS upset them in 2010 in one of the most epical National League Championship Series of all time. RAJ traded MVPence to the Giants for a song in 2012, kept all of the old deteriorating veterans, extended a few of them... GIANTS went on to win two world championships while the Phillies disintegrated like a poorly constructed sand castle. :banderas :banderas :banderas 

MVGIANTS.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

George Kontos is a fucking boss. :banderas Shades of Affeldt last postseason. Our most trusted reliever by far, for my money.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Holy Mays I just saw the last page of the thread. @Perfect Poster wrote a book based on *MrMister*'s joke about the Tigers trading Miguel Cabrera.

This makes me feel almost guilty about the 2012 World Series. I don't think any misfortune could lead me to staring into the abyss of a *MrMister* joke about the Giants trading osey2 to overhaul and rebuild the team and take it seriously. 



Although I grant that there are actual sizable differences between the teams, the respective franchise players, everything. As *PP* has noted the Tigers are kind of on a high-wire between World Series contention and almost going "all Phillies," something you never want to do. I just thought I'd make a joke about a joke, as it were. :side:

With the Tigers, I could actually see a reasonable argument for scrapping the current model and blowing it up. It's not a serious one, though, in part due to economic factors as *PP* was noting. The Tigers front office has kind of made its bed and it's difficult to see how they do not lay in it. Don't mean that as a negative, necessarily, either. There's definitely something to be said for an organization that sticks by its guys and wants to express to its fan base, effectively, "You can expect Miguel Cabrera and Justin Verlander in a Tigers uniform until they retire." Honestly love that, sentimentally. The thought of Posey or Bumgarner on another team is something I do not believe I could process (I'd be shocked if the Giants don't offer Bumgarner some mega-extension on top of his ridiculously team-friendly one in the next offseason or two). It's just that, with the Tigers, the return of value for these players isn't going to be what it would have been not too long ago, so the question of value in trading becomes easier to answer since they're still, on paper, good enough to at least gun for a wildcard spot or possibly even mount an attack on the divisional crown. 

It's like what I was saying to Blue Jays fans in here about the White Sox, though obviously it's an altogether different scenario: a front office doesn't make the plethora of moves they made this past winter and then pull the plug when things aren't looking so hot. I think the South-Siders will have to be in majorly dire straits for them to be sellers at the deadline, and as I pointed out, a solid little winning streak or two between now and July 31st almost negates any chance whatsoever of that happening. The second wildcard slot has truly reduced the number of sellers to a pittance of teams in Major League Baseball now. Right now the only truly obvious cases are the Phillies, Reds and probably Marlins and maybe Padres... of course there's the Rockies but I don't even count them because they are just about always sellers and they never quite sell that which would net them the biggest return, in the NL and, what? The Oakland A's in the AL. lol.

Anyway, yes, I think Detroit's crossed the Rubicon (or the Detroit River) and they have to keep going. If they lose their tenuous grasp on contention and the team begins to deteriorate due to age and injury Dombrowski will probably go after enough free agents to offset the damage while letting some money come off the books. At least J.D. Martinez appears to be real. Castellanos has been disappointing but I give credit to the Tigers for sticking by him. I mean not everybody can be Matt Duffy. :side: 


Oh and I agree about MVKONTOS, @CamillePunk, otherwise known as the Greek God of Relief Pitching. :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> Brooks Knudsen ‎@BrooksKnudsen
> 
> Joseph Panik: 364 PA, 139 wRC+, .363 wOBA, 30 XBH, 47 Runs, 3.4 WAR.
> Joc Pederson: 362 PA, 141 wRC+, .369 wOBA, 35 XBH, 46 Runs, 3.3 WAR.


Let us all discuss this, please.
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @UnDeFeatedKing

MVPANIK :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

NorCal > SoCal, it is known.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I wasn't totally serious. They're too good to blow up the team. Miggy is too good to trade. He's a HOFer after all. They just always seem to have a serious weakness with the bullpen. They have to do something, but I'm not sure what it'll be.
> 
> Good post though.


:lmao it's a sensitive time in the Tigers fan base and there's probably been some crazy person that actually has suggested trading Miggy so I thought I should nip that idea in the bud right away. 

And really, either type of pitching upgrade would be useful for them. Price has been great, Sanchez has been better than not, and you have to rely on Verlander. However, Simon has turned into a pumpkin and the 5th spot has been a revolving door of guys. Getting a mid/back rotation guy would be great. As would a reliever or two that doesn't completely suck (and stop going after guys from the Rangers they clearly don't work out :lmao).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Looks like Joc is better to me :thatguyonmadmenshruggingshoulders


:lol @Perfect Poster: yeah getting Texas pitchers isn't a good idea. Detroit did sign Feliz. Good luck that that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Well...I have no voice today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Did your head explode when Cutch clubbed it over the fence?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes. And then went to the titclub after to make it explode again.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Thank God for the Phillies. Exactly what we needed going into the break, sweep a series while getting a ton of hits. CRAWFORD, SUSAC, HESTON, etc.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*








is going to the ASG :banderas


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Angels in first at the break. I expect them to run away with division at this point. Astros were a fun story, but reality is setting in


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Pirates are trying to come back on the Cardinals in extra innings for the second night in a row.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Was at today's fantastic :heston start against those Phighting Phillies. :banderas 

:heston in his last seven starts: 6-1, with a 2.12 ERA. :banderas He induced a remarkable number of groundouts, with osey2 manning second base and performing stupendous defensive feats there as the GIANTS turned many double plays. :heston also punched out seven batters while surrendering seven hits in his 6.2 innings of work this glorious Sunday. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

CRAWFORD, The Prince Who Was Promised, with the RBI single in the 4th inning. And it all led to Andrew SUSAC clobbering a Chad Billingsley offering over the centerfield fence for the 3-run dinger! :mark: :cheer :woo

GIANTS with 49 hits in three games against the Phillies; 27 runs. 

MVPOSEY with three hits today! :mark: :cheer :woo

It must be said again: the GIANTS may very well have, once adjusted for league and ballpark factors, the very best offense in the game right now, when healthy. Aoki/Panik/Duffy/Posey/Pence/Belt/Crawford/Blanco has a team wRC+ of 131.75, and a combined fWAR of 17.9! :cheer :woo :mark: :dance

I think the most shocking thing in baseball may be just how putrid the Chicago White Sox offense has been this season in the first half: a team wRC+ of 78. Wow.

Got to sit just behind the Giants' dugout and greet ence on his way back to the dugout upon the Giants' victory, high-fiving him and informing him that he's more than capable of taking on @AryaDark in Hearthstone. :aryha 

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

LITERALLY TRAVIS ISHIKAWA WITH THE CLUTCH WALK TO SET UP THE GREGORY POLANCO WALK-OFF.

PIRATES.

FUCK THE CARDINALS.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Good god I love it. In the absolute most CLUTCH spots, the Pirates delivered.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Branching out from our discussion sellers here, the San Diego Padres are reportedly shopping James Shields.

:lol A.J. Preller's eyes were bigger than his stomach this past winter.

I will forever despise the Padres for freeing the Dodgers from the full responsibility of shouldering Matt Kemp's contract while maintaining their outfield logjam, all while flipping one of the better pitch-framers in the game to the Blue Meanies in Yasmani Grandal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Was at today's fantastic :heston start against those Phighting Phillies. :banderas
> 
> :heston in his last seven starts: 6-1, with a 2.12 ERA. :banderas He induced a remarkable number of groundouts, with osey2 manning second base and performing stupendous defensive feats there as the GIANTS turned many double plays. :heston also punched out seven batters while surrendering seven hits in his 6.2 innings of work this glorious Sunday. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance
> 
> ...


Thanks for your splendid recap, Deso. For the first time in many moons, I neither heard nor witnessed our Brobdingnagian Boys of Summer grind the bones of the once proud Phillies to make their panera bread. I desired to watch the game, but while the heart was willing, the flesh was unable.  After that seemingly interminable losing streak, it was heartening to see those Boys get their "groove back" and head into the All Star Break revitalized and with some much needed momentum.:clap 

The Giants rotation is healthy now and ready to reel in the little boys in blue and do what is so foreign to that failed organization,win in the clutch and seize their fourth title in six awe inspiring seasons. In truth, the only thing that team has successfully dodged for over a quarter of a century, is any semblance of post season success. They'll have to drag that championship from The Giants cold,dead hands and they are going to need a bigger boat-load of cash to accomplish that feat.

I stand in awe of you good sir Deso,for you pressed palms with *THE MVPENCE* :woo Hopefully you conferred to him some of your never ending optimism, as they ready themselves for the stretch run. While you cannot bronze your hand, I would recommend that you never wash it again, well at least not until they secure their fourth title in six years. Perhaps this is a tad superstitious on my part, but come the fall when Pence hoists that trophy, by some law of transference your hand shall vicariously hold that trophy too. This can happen;this shall happen. For The Giants to achieve what they desire *The dreaded Dodgers delendus est*.:mark: :mark: :mark: Let the hunt for The Championship begin anew and who better than Hunter to lead the way? That shall be enceenceenceence out of six. :bow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Time for FRAZIER is dominate in the Great American Playground. Show these kids how to hit BOMBS


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Too bad as a Cub fan Rizzo or Bryant couldn't get it done (Certainly didnt expect Bryant too and Rizzo was only an outside shot), but it was fun to see Pujols give it a deep go. Too bad he ran into that 12. Always respected Pujols admist the sea of PEDs, I don't recall ever hearing a peep about Albert on PEDs. Great, great hitter when healthy with longevity and sick power in his prime.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










SMOKIN FRAZIER :mark: HE'S THE TODDFATHER :mark: DOWN 14 HR'S HE DIGGED DEEP :mark:









THE ATMOSPHERE :mark: THE POWER :mark: BIG RED MACHINE RESURRECTED FOR ONE NIGHT :mark: WE ( CINCY ) WERE GREAT HOST :mark:










Thank you Frazier :mj2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I missed it due to recording two things at once. Highlights on morning news tho :drose


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Branching out from our discussion sellers here, the San Diego Padres are reportedly shopping James Shields.
> 
> :lol A.J. Preller's eyes were bigger than his stomach this past winter.
> 
> I will forever despise the Padres for freeing the Dodgers from the full responsibility of shouldering Matt Kemp's contract while maintaining their outfield logjam, all while flipping one of the better pitch-framers in the game to the Blue Meanies in Yasmani Grandal.


If they were willing to eat up about half his contract, I'd like to see the Tigers go after him. I don't know how much to believe in his gopherballitis, but his xFIP looks just in line with his career norms. Plus he'd be a big improvement over Simon and Greene.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THE TODDFATHER! :mark: Making it even better was that he beat a no-good Dodger! :mark: Haha. Great story for Reds fans, makes me happy to see.


A most eloquent statement, @IDONTSHIV. Fully endorsed. And no I do not believe I will ever wash my hand after it graced ence. :lol  

@Perfect Poster: Fascinatingly I was just at Bless You Boys, the SB Nation site for the Tigers and they had an article front and center about James Shields being shopped. I definitely think he would fit in well in the Tigers rotation. His K/10 is better than ever, SSS, and looking over his statistics just a moment ago his xFIP stood out to me as well. Certainly not a bad investment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That was the best Home Run Derby I've seen in years. Highly entertaining. The absolutely need to keep this new format.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shields is a good buy for any contender. The disparity between ERA and xFIP is definitely that ridiculous HR/FB% just a tick lower than 18% (career HR/FB rate = 11.5%). Shields has been unlucky with the long ball.


And yeah the HR Derby was great. The timer is a keeper for sure.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes Shields has been distinctly unlucky with the long ball this year. I'm hoping that's true of Tim Hudson, too, who has a similar HR/FB rate going through the first half, ha.

Watching the Derby from beginning to end that was definitely the most purely entertaining Derby, top to bottom that I believe I have seen.* Felt like a well-booked pro wrestling tournament with all of the right storylines being interwoven throughout, with Frazier continually squeaking out one win in a round after another. lol something will have to be done about the second batter having such a distinct advantage, though. 

*Aside from 1996's which saw Barry Bonds, requiring three home runs to win the Final Round against Mark McGwire, utilize three and only three swings to annihilate two upper deck and one murdered baseball that was roped into the first deck. Bonds's remark to the cameras impressed: "Are you taping this, Mom? I beat the great Mark McGwire." :mark: :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> That was the best Home Run Derby I've seen in years. Highly entertaining. The absolutely need to keep this new format.


No doubt. I haven't been that excited about a HR derby since I was little watching Sosa. Maybe it was due to the fact that my town was on full display as well. It was something else. 

Definitely going to try and find a replay of this bama4


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Should probably get rid of the bracket play though...whoever hits the most home runs moves on, but then the bracket play did bring more pressure to some batters and made it more exciting.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*












Just the start of the top 50 fastest pitches this year...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anyone watching the All-Star game? The boos for Ryan Braun and the Cardinals players was legendary :ti.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Just the start of the top 50 fastest pitches this year...


Man would he look great in a Jays uniform :banderas.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Anyone watching the All-Star game? The boos for Ryan Braun and the Cardinals players was legendary :ti.


That was hilarious. :lol

I was kinda surprised the Cubs and Pirates players got cheered. Figured all the NL Central players not on the Reds would get booed to hell.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think Reds only despise Cardinals. The others aren't loved, but they're also enemies of the Cardinals.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Well it's not a regular season, so of course Kershaw kicks the bucket again.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The PED and lieing part of the Braun saga wasn't what irked me. We've seen that with countless others before Braun and since Braun (Palmeiro, Bonds, ARod, etc). Where I really became disgusted with him was when I read the story of Braun implicating the drug sampler/tester in the way he did. Alledging that his sample was tampered with and impure, not kept at the standard temperature and some other serious accusations made against that employee just trying to make a living ended up getting him fired. 

That was a dick move. I'll never give him a second chance after that one. What a lack of character.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I think Reds only despise Cardinals. The others aren't loved, but they're also enemies of the Cardinals.


This is true. I don't feel anything against the others in the Central. Just whatever. Well, I used to hate the Astros when they were in our division awhile ago because of Beltran; one of the more notorious Reds killers.

Fuck everything about the Cardinals. That team is Satan.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braun is universally loathed in the NL Central, not because he's a killer to our teams, but because he's a douche bag who cheated, lied, and made an overall asshole out of himself.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm the biggest Brewer fan on here and I will always cheer for any Brewer including Braun but I do agree that he is an asshole. He was my always my favorite player and he really disappointed me when the truth came out. It's tough to forgive him but he is still the best player on the team and the Brewers suck ass so I'll continue to cheer for him.

Nice triple from Braun :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Trout for MVP again! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Loved seeing those Reds fans heartily, lustily boo those Cardinals. Not that I would ever allow personal prejudices to color my perspective of anything.


...Stupid Dodgers pitchers Greinke and Kershaw blew this game for the National League!!!  Those BUMS were clearly throwing the National League's chances of winning, fearful of the GIANTS once again running the table and winning it all. In Kershaw's case if the results have anything to do with the postseason, look out! 8*D

:bum with a scoreless inning, MVPOSEY with some fine catching and a lineout, CRAW with a sac fly to make the score a touch more respectable long after the Dodgers had done their damage on the mound. 

Looks like the Cardinals will have to try to win the World Series as the road team this season. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Ned Yost trolled White Sox fans by saying Sale would be pitching, then he doesn't pitch.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Sale didn't even pitch at all. :kobe2

Guess Yost took Ventura's advice. Still, was looking forward to the only ChiSox all-star getting some action.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Sale didn't even pitch at all. :kobe2
> 
> Guess Yost took Ventura's advice. Still, was looking forward to the only ChiSox all-star getting some action.





I guess Sale is too good to fill in for a mop up role. Cause that's what the AL did to the NL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> I guess Sale is too good to fill in for a mop up role. Cause that's what the AL did to the NL.


Pretty much. And at least he'll be fully rested when the Sox resume play. So it's not all bad, just a minor gripe.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Fuck everything about the Cardinals. That team is Satan.


If Ryan Braun were his own team he would be the St. Louis Cardinals. Reds fans doing their duty booing everything about both of them. :drake1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DROW said:


> MVPOSEY with some fine catching and a *lineout*


:heston


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Guys, the Blue Jays aren't going to have to win a road game to win the World Series this year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Pratchett said:


> If Ryan Braun were his own team he would be the St. Louis Cardinals. Reds fans doing their duty booing everything about both of them. :drake1


:booklel

I heard Molina got the loudest boos. That punk. I still remember that huge brawl a few years ago when we were contenders and the Cardinals were intimidated. Phillips was light-hazing Molina at the plate ( completely harmless ) and then he flipped out like a chick. 

Even Pujols joined in on the boos. Maybe it was just for the giggles, but still... Smh...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You know what I just realized, J.D. Martinez didn't make the all star team, did he?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> You know what I just realized, J.D. Martinez didn't make the all star team, did he?


Yes he did.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That wasn't much of a realization. JD even had at least one AB last night too. It was one of the rare non HR AB's he's had recently.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Yes he did.




Oh...I didn't watch the all star game and no one was talking about him.



White Sox coming back to take the 2nd wild card spot btw.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bochy says Hudson is going back into the rotation so I guess that means dropping Vogelsong. @DesolationRow please explain.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

These days off are brutal. Bring back baseball already!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> :heston


:dance Not just anyone could have lined out like MVPosey did, Mr! :dance 

@CamillePunk: Under the royalist, monarchical tendencies of the San Francisco Giants' "Veterans-Über-Alles" system of governance, the retiring semi-legend Tim Hudson deserves to go out "on his own terms," i.e., with him in the rotation, whereas Ryan Vogelsong, perennial journeyman, former Willie Mac Award winner, unconditional 2012 GIANTS postseason hero, gritty veteran himself and good guy with a penchant for chicken enchiladas, is comparatively _persona non grata_.

Here is where the French might say that it is time to _appeler un chat un chat_: Tim Lincecum needs to be DFA'd by the Giants. Or, if not, he needs to be slow-walked through his rehab starts, even to the point of faking injuries, so that he does not return to the Giants' main major league roster until September 1, at which point the Giants can hide him in the elephantine 40-man roster. Vogelsong could either at least presumably eat some innings out of the bullpen or potentially be a non-calamitous fifth starter. Lincecum, meanwhile, is useless, and serves no purpose. 

So, I can abide a rotation of Bumgarner-Cain-Peavy-Heston-Hudson with Petit as swing man and Vogelsong as long man. However, Lincecum has to remain out of the picture for it to be tolerable. And, even allowing for that, the Giants should stay on the lookout for starting pitchers potentially available on the trade market. 


Speaking of pitchers likely available on the trade market, we all know about the Padres shopping James Shields. This is a tremendous article I am reading at the moment from Grantland by Rany Jazayerli: http://grantland.com/features/aj-preller-mlb-san-diego-padres-national-league-west/

The best parts:



> And it’s no secret what’s wrong with them: The Padres’ offense hasn’t improved much, and their run prevention has fallen apart. A year ago, the Padres finished dead last in the NL in runs scored, but allowed the second-fewest runs in the league. While that would suggest that the offense was the problem — and that was certainly the way Preller operated in the offseason — the reality is clouded by their home field, which is one of the game’s premier pitchers’ parks. The Padres allowed 43 fewer runs in home games than any other team in the National League last year. In 81 road games, however, they allowed 341 runs while posting a 4.04 team ERA, both marks just 10th in the NL. The dimensions of their stadium made their pitching staff look better than it really was and their offense look worse.


And this is grand, succinctly summing up what I've been talkin' 'bout, yo:



> Add up the damage and it’s staggering. In one offseason, the Padres traded away one of the best catchers in baseball (Grandal); an above-average starting pitcher (Hahn); an above-average corner outfielder (Seth Smith); an above-average center fielder (Maybin); and pretty much their entire farm system. Per Baseball America, the Padres traded away their no. 1 (Wisler), no. 2 (Turner), no. 4 (Ross), no. 6 (Fried), no. 9 (Eflin), no. 10 (Jace Peterson), no. 15 (Bauers), no. 16 (Mallex Smith), no. 21 (Dustin Peterson), no. 23 (Burch Smith), and no. 30 (Barbato) prospects, along with the 41st pick in the draft.
> 
> In return, they got one of the best young outfielders in the sport, who can’t stay healthy, in Wil Myers. They got one year of Justin Upton. They got Matt Kemp and his bloated contract. They got a good young catcher in Derek Norris who isn’t nearly as good as the young catcher they traded. They got two very good relievers in Brandon Maurer and Craig Kimbrel. They inherited the misfortune of playing Will Middlebrooks.
> 
> The Kimbrel trade already looks like one of the worst trades any team has made in years — and it wasn’t the worst trade the Padres made this winter. That would be the Kemp trade, in which they took on a contract the Dodgers were desperate to unload5 and gave up arguably their most valuable commodity in Grandal. Years from now, the trade for Justin Upton might look as bad as these two. If it doesn’t, the trade for Wil Myers might.


lol:



> Less than a year ago, Preller inherited an organization with a promising future, a team with enough talent to finish near .500 last season, and potential franchise talents like Ross and Wisler and Turner in the minors. Today, the Padres are a bad team saddled with bad contracts and no farm system. It’s hard to do this much damage this quickly without the use of heavy artillery.


Essentially, Preller was not a wise feller, and his moves have all stunk, and now the Padres are sunk. 

Fuck him and the Padres for helping out the Dodgers. Will never forgive. May Tim Lincecum get another no-hitter in against you Padres goons in September in his last start as a Giant.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Padres may have had the single worst off season from a General Management standpoint in sports history. If you really think about what they did, like it defies ALL logic. They unfollowed the proven winning blueprints that every team in the MLB has implemented for the last decade or so, and did all of the things that are proven disasters. Yet did them willingly, as if it was going to improve their team. 

I don't know how you look at a team of cost-controlled players, prospects, and so on and just TEAR IT APART to take on rentals, "done" players, or overall risks, massively increasing your payroll while laying waste to the entire foundation of your franchise in its farm system. Like you openly took Matt Kemp AND BJ Upton with their contracts. You said okay...we'll take those guys and pay them to be Matt Kemp and BJ Upton. Who does that? Even if you weren't paying them a dime, they're still two largely useless players. 

Atlanta must be laughing their balls off at them for replenishing their farm system, and shedding all of that money they owed to a few people. This was some stupid ass "win now" ploy that 150% blew up in their faces, and now their franchise is set back YEARS. They will not be a good team again for another five years because of this off season. And the one guy they traded for who actually had the most value, they will now have to trade at the deadline just to get anything out of him. 

I don't know, it's pretty nuts to me to see someone who could do the same damage Dave Littlefield did in a whole tenure, in one off season. It's like he had to try to turn that franchise into scorched Earth.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

An excellent post, @Godway. Looking at the Padres' offseason I believe there is one and only one move which seems to fit, and that is the signing of James Shields. They would have been infinitely better off simply signing Shields and leaving the position player situation as well as farm system completely alone. It's indeed truly mind-boggling how Preller could so completely whiff on this--it was quite clearly a gambit of colossal proportions, but the more one examines it, the more grievously defective than it even seemed at the time of its passing. Good on the Braves for establishing the blueprint for Cincinnati in how to oversell Aroldis Chapman. Sure, I would love to have Chapman closing out games for the Giants in the ninth inning but no relief pitcher, even the one with the best strikeout rate in the history of the game for any pitcher, merits torpedoing one's own farm system... And especially so in the Giants' case since they remain relief pitcher-rich on the farm. 

Seguing to the Giants farm system with those final words--and I believe *Godway* as well as Pirates fans in general may find this interesting--is former Pirates relief pitching prospect and current Giants farm hand Ray Black is mowing down hitters en route to transitioning toward starting pitcherdom for the GIANTS... BEHOLD: I GIVE YOU THE NEXT GIANTS STARTING PITCHING PHENOM...



> [email protected] does it again, has struck out all 6 batters he's faced, all on swing throughs. 100mph FB, nasty 83 mph slider/curve. 28 pitches. #SFGiants
> 
> — Matt Spillar (@mattspills8) July 16, 2015


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Just, all GIANTS fans, please: cross your fingers. Coming off of reconstructive labrum surgery, Ray Black is both arguably the most exciting and nerve-wracking GIANTS prospect. 
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing @saviorBeeRad™ please, everyone, let us join hands in a prayer circle. _Dear Mays, Who Art in Cincinnati, Hallowed Be Thy Name..._


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

We gonna be turning the league Black and Beede? :mj


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Giants don't have time to Beede. osey2

Baby Giants prospects:







 @AryaDark @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> An excellent post, @Godway. Looking at the Padres' offseason I believe there is one and only one move which seems to fit, and that is the signing of James Shields. They would have been infinitely better off simply signing Shields and leaving the position player situation as well as farm system completely alone. It's indeed truly mind-boggling how Preller could so completely whiff on this--it was quite clearly a gambit of colossal proportions, but the more one examines it, the more grievously defective than it even seemed at the time of its passing. Good on the Braves for establishing the blueprint for Cincinnati in how to oversell Aroldis Chapman. Sure, I would love to have Chapman closing out games for the Giants in the ninth inning but no relief pitcher, even the one with the best strikeout rate in the history of the game for any pitcher, merits torpedoing one's own farm system... And especially so in the Giants' case since they remain relief pitcher-rich on the farm.
> 
> Seguing to the Giants farm system with those final words--and I believe *Godway* as well as Pirates fans in general may find this interesting--is former Pirates relief pitching prospect and current Giants farm hand Ray Black is mowing down hitters en route to transitioning toward starting pitcherdom for the GIANTS... BEHOLD: I GIVE YOU THE NEXT GIANTS STARTING PITCHING PHENOM...
> 
> ...


Ray Black does not ring a bell. I remember Victor Black. Hmm.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves need to be making some moves for the future.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Astros are back!*

The Astros are back, the rest of the division don't have a chance.
Too bad the Astros have a retractable roof, so the Rangers can't do their rain dance! 
From Dallas Keuchel to Colin McHugh the Astros rotation lookin hot!
The Rangers' pitchin is so bad I can't even name one guy they got!
Astros hittin home runs just like a fire starter.
Astros have the bats to win like Singleton, Valbuena, Carter.
You in the AL West, brah, I don't liuke your chances.
The Astros are fixing to do a bunch of home run dances!
WORD LIFE!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The Astros are back!*

You seriously rhymed "dance/chance" _and_ "dances/chances," @jorgovan21? These are clearly not your halcyon days of rappin', my good sir, as were found in the old MLB threads of lore, which saw you gallantly defend the struggling Astros as they busily and vigorously went about the implementation of their plans like so many noble worker bees, all en route to achieving their current status as a thoroughly honorificabilitudinitatibus Major League Baseball organization and team.

After years of tankin' and losin' and assiduous, meticulous prospect-hoardin'
Astros got so fly they been hacked by the Cards worse than DeAndre Jordan

:dance :dance :dance :dance

osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

As I speculated here, according to Steve Adams at MLB Trade Rumors, the Cincinnati Reds are unlikely to package Johnny Cueto and Aroldis Chapman together in a hypothetical trade:

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2015/07/johnny-cueto-aroldis-chapman-trade.html

It's rather evident that Cueto and Leake are on the block, though, which is surprising to no one. Obviously if the Reds are awed by an offer Chapman should be an outside possibility for some team willing to pay a heavy price. Arguably for a buyer Chapman would be just as valuable to Cueto thanks to the extra year of team control, and of course in the postseason a lockdown relief pitcher's value swells drastically versus the value he enjoys over the course of a 162-game season.
@Pratchett @Ickey Shuffle

This is a solid article on how Todd Frazier became Cincinnati's "favorite son," as it were, by way of New Jersey: http://espn.go.com/blog/sweetspot/p...-todd-frazier-is-now-cincinnatis-favorite-son


The Dodgers' first-round pick Walker Buehler signed today. However, as Jon Heyman notes at CBS Sports, Buehler requires Tommy John Surgery. Worse news yet for the Dodgers: their compensatory sandwich pick for losing Hanley Ramirez in free agency, University of Louisville starting pitcher Kyle Funkhouser, has announced today that he will not sign with Los Angeles, and, instead, go back to the Cardinals for his senior season. His choices were evil on one hand or evil on the other, eh, @AryaDark? osey2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The Astros are back!*

OP :berried by Funkmaster DROW.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Astros are back!*

Remember when they jobbed to the White Sox in the '05 World Series? Good times. I'm definitely jelly of their current team though, they've got tons of young talent.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: The Astros are back!*

The Astros will be back to the bottom in no time. OP, how quickly you forget. They get a couple decent players to carry them and all of a sudden people start talking shit. Fuck the Rangers, you best watch your back or the Angels are gonna take you down. Trout and Poo-holes are going balls deep on the caveman, and that's fact.

Fuck your rap, here's a Haiku coming at ya.

Astros Lose and Lose
The Caveman steps up to bat
He strikes out looking

Besides, The Mariners' bullpen shuts down Houston no prob. Enjoy your momentum while you got it. I'll be sure to think about how disappointed you will be when they are back to 30 out of 30 teams, with the worst record in Baseball.

And the Giants are only good because all those homosexuals are skipping brunch to pay for their players. Id' rather be in last place than live in the gayest city in the world. Hell I'd rather play in AAA than play for the token *** team. Oakland and Detroit is what's it's all about you know what I'm sayin. Billy Beane and Peter Brand changed Baseball forever and now everyone just does what they did. Let's go Oakland!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The Astros are back!*

hey jorgo

Shouldn't you be worrying about the Angels?



> Astros have the bats to win like Singleton, Valbuena, Carter.


best line imo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*Since the Cardinals sent Walt Jocketty over to destroy the Reds from the inside I'll be shocked if they don't trade Chapman for 3 dozen baseballs, two Louisville sluggers *signed by Andy Dalton btw * and 6 bags of diamond chalk. *


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves win! Now trade Jim Johnson before he gets injured.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> This is a solid article on how Todd Frazier became Cincinnati's "favorite son," as it were, by way of New Jersey: http://espn.go.com/blog/sweetspot/p...-todd-frazier-is-now-cincinnatis-favorite-son


That is a great article and very spot on. Although I don't quite agree with the inferiority complex diagnosis... to me it seems we are just starved for some _positive _national attention for once as well as something sports wise that we can actually be proud of. It is hard to dislike Frazier, who seems to me to be a natural clubhouse leader and a guy that is genuinely likeable. And who can't respect a guy who comes to the plate with Sinatra playing over the speakers? Todd Frazier has _style_.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



AryaDark said:


> *Since the Cardinals sent Walt Jocketty over to destroy the Reds from the inside I'll be shocked if they don't trade Chapman for 3 dozen baseballs, two Louisville sluggers *signed by Andy Dalton btw * and 6 bags of diamond chalk. *


:maisielol

And, yes, *Pratch*: Todd Frazier seems like a terrifically swell fella. 


Meanwhile: MVPENCE!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance ence


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox actually won a game from this double header...and it was the game John Danks pitched, WHAT?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Angel Pagan is hobbling on one knee and the Giants in their stubbornness keep trotting him out there in centerfield. I feel like I'm watching _Rocky 4_ every time Pagan mans centerfield: somebody throw the fucking white towel already. 

The Giants and their extreme loyalty to old veteran players who have played well for them in championship campaigns. 

Put him on the DL for Mays's sake! BLANCO is better now! :mark: :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It required 210 pitches by every conceivable GIANTS pitcher on the staff, all caught by osey2.

It required 12 long, laborious, interminable innings, filled with baserunners and peculiar baserunning and hilarious hi-jinx. 

It required over 30 hits by the two teams. 

It required the GIANTS going 1/15 with runners in scoring position. 

It required BRANDON CRAWFORD get hit after hit, single, double, single, it mattered not. The GIANTS refused to drive him in. Finally he scored on a Cliff Pennington error because of course he did. GIANTS baseball 101 imo.

It required ence hitting a 2-run home run to right field 

It required MATT CAIN. It required GEORGE KONTOS. JOSH OSICH. HUNTER STRICKLAND. SERGIO ROMO. JAVIER LOPEZ. YUSMEIRO MVPETIT. SANTIAGO CASILLA. AND YES, THE MAN WHO WAS DEMOTED GOING INTO TONIGHT'S CONTEST, REMOVED FROM THE ROTATION, RYAN VOGELSONG, EVERYBODY. :clap 

It required Angel MVPAGAN; JOE MVPANIK--AND WHAT A DOUBLE PLAY HE TURNED TO GET THE FIRST TWO OUTS IN THAT BOTTOM OF THE 12TH, REMARKABLE! THERE'S NOTHING THIS MAN CANNOT DO!; MVATT DUFFYP; BUSTER MVPOSEY; HUNTER MVPENCE; BRANDON "PRINCE" CRAWFORD; BRANDON SLUMPY-SHOULDERED BELT; JUSTIN MVPAXWELL; GREGOR "WHAT AM I DOING BEING ON THE BENCH OR BATTING EIGHTH WITH PAGAN BATTING LEADOF IN THE SAME DAMNED LINEUP? BLANCO; JOAQUIN "LOL" ARIAS; EHIRE ADRIANZA; ANDREW SUSAC.

...It required five and a half hours. It went on forever. Lifetimes passed. Eons elapsed. Stars burned out in the sky. Eternity itself was tested.

BUT THE GIANTS BEAT THE DIAMONDBACKS ON FRIDAY NIGHT BY GAWD!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance
@Obfuscation @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @MillionDollarProns @scrilla

GIANTS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm not typing _"I dislike you rn"_ but...my buddies and I are taking a trip to Northern California to take care of some business.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> It required 210 pitches by every conceivable GIANTS pitcher on the staff, all caught by osey2.
> 
> It required 12 long, laborious, interminable innings, filled with baserunners and peculiar baserunning and hilarious hi-jinx.
> 
> ...



It required a television for me to view it, but I eschewed that device in favor of listening to the broadcast on KNBR-THE SPORTS LEADER. Though I didn't see it , as an ear witness, I can attest to the complete veracity of your report. The second half has an auspicious beginning. Let us hope this victory augurs well for the drive for that elusive odd numbered year Championship! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> White Sox actually won a game from this double header...and it was the game John Danks pitched, WHAT?


Hell's frozen over.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Lester owned the Braves.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

For the last fifteen games osey2 is batting .429/.452/.661! 3-for-4 tonight he was! The GIANTS can hit, .020 over the league average as a team in terms of raw batting average, are five doubles from the lead in baseball as a team and of course, thanks in part to their home ballpark, they lead the league in triples! :mark:

MVPAGAN. MVPANIK. MVDUFFYP. MVPOSEY. MVPENCE. ence "I'M STILL STANDIN'" BRANDON CRAWFORD. SLUMPY-SHOULDERED BRANDON BELT. BLANC(G)O(AT). MVPEAVY. MVSTRICKLAND. MVOSICH. MVROMO. MVGIANTS.

GIANTS.
@IDONTSHIV @CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Peavy's third start since injury is easily his worst (although he was solid enough, especially against the DBacks, and led the charge offensively in the decisive 3rd inning), and yet it's his first win of the year. :lol Oh GIANTS.

Goldschmidt going 0 for 4 might be the highlight of the game though. :mark: He had multiple runners on base at least twice by my count, and failed to hurt the Giants on each occasion. 

osey2 with 4 RBIs, Crawford adds 2 more to his breakout season. Posey and Crawford have the 5th and 10th most RBIs in the NL respectively. 

Now for Maddy Bum to bring home the sweep tomorrow. :side:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This has been like the realization season that Neil Walker and Pedro are probably going to see the end of their Pirates careers soon. Both were in a spot where they had to deliver, and both have had god awful seasons. I can't believe how bad the move to first has been for Pedro, his fielding is abysmal, and his bat makes no sense. He's patient, going the other way, swinging at less bad pitches, yet he's still such a mediocre hitter, while his one saving grace the HR's, have all but disappeared. He gets replaced in the 7th inning every night by Sean Rodriguez because his D is so bad and he has the worst WAR on the team, I believe. 

Read some stuff during the Angels GM/Sciosca fight, about how there was a less serious but similar clubhouse fight going on with the Pirates, where certain veterans were angry over getting sat against lefties. The article made it seem like those guys could have been Alvarez and Walker. Though they sit Polanco against lefties most of the time too, which I find stupid as he's essentially still in his rookie season. 

Josh Bell/Alen Hanson 2016.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Test Grienke for roids.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Think I'm back on the "blow it up" bandwagon. Sale laid an egg today and the offense got dominated by Danny fuckin' Duffy in what Hawk and Stone called the "most important game of the season." Yeah.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Think I'm back on the "blow it up" bandwagon. Sale laid an egg today and the offense got dominated by Danny fuckin' Duffy in what Hawk and Stone called the "most important game of the season." Yeah.



Wasn't able to watch the game, got home from work and I've been feeling like shit for 2 weeks, was it that bad? Also most important game of the year? :what If the White Sox pitching keeps it up (Sale gave up 4 ER, which isn't bad, we're just used to 45 strike outs from him) they can make a run, the problem is getting runs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Wasn't able to watch the game, got home from work and I've been feeling like shit for 2 weeks, was it that bad? *Also most important game of the year?* :what If the White Sox pitching keeps it up (Sale gave up 4 ER, which isn't bad, we're just used to 45 strike outs from him) they can make a run, the problem is getting runs.


It's what Hawk and Stone were preaching on commentary. Sox pretty much just laid an egg today. Shame too, looks like they were building some good momentum heading into the all-star break. Guess that's gone now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Wasn't able to watch the game, got home from work and I've been feeling like shit for 2 weeks, was it that bad? Also most important game of the year? :what If the White Sox pitching keeps it up (Sale gave up 4 ER, which isn't bad, we're just used to 45 strike outs from him) they can make a run, the problem is getting runs.


What? The White Soc are the fifth best team in the division and have less than a 5% chance of making the playoffs. They should be in full seller mode. Samardzija, Robertson, pretty much any positional player should be available to be taken. If they wanted to be bold I'd dangle out Abreu and Sale, but odds of that happening are slim.

They aren't a playoff team this year, so they shouldn't trick themselves into not getting rid of their tradable assets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox have the worst lineup as far as runs scored in both leagues. 

Yes that's right worse than the Mets and worse than the Phillies.

Chicago is an obvious seller. If they don't sell, everyone should be fired.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The white sox positional players have been worth -3.1 fWAR this season. That's fucking brutal.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

What does Chicago have to sell? Adam LaRoche? Ugh.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Realistically, Samardzija and Robertson are their two best chips that could bring back a nice prospect or two. Petricka and Putnam may yield a lower level prospect as well. Other than that... There's not a lot of positives that they would likely sell.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yo!
The Cardinals may be the best team in baseball
But Dallas Keuchel's the one guy that can make the Cards take the fall.
His curveball, his changeup, his curve and his slide.
He's the one pitcher that can put the Cards offense back on the schnide. 
Forget Carpenter, Garcia, Kelly and Johnson.
Keuchel just throws strike after strike and makes them look silly, son.
Let's not forget about Colin McHugh.
His pitching makes the Cardinals bats go askew.
Forget the Cardinals! Team Houston's where it's at!
We'll leave you in the dust at the crack of the bat!
GO STROS!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*









@Obfuscation @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla

The GIANTS with the sweep! :woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:bum only pitched five innings in a low-scoring tussle against the Diamondbacks' returning Patrick Corbin as the pair of lefties locked horns. Only allowing one run, though, Bumgarner was solid and the Giants are clearly looking to limit his innings pitched when they can following Bumgarner's visit to the modern iron man territory he was occupying last season and postseason. It helps to have an ostensibly lockdown bullpen when you make that move, however. Granted, bullpens are made up of smoke and mirrors and magic dust and blood and sweat and tears but the Giants' high-leverage relievers are generally a commendable bunch. Moreover, the stalwart George KONTOS and Hunter STRICKLAND, two unstoppable righties, were crucial in keeping the Diamondbacks at bay. Javier LOPEZ for one batter and Santiago CASILLA to close it out following Strickland's slightly shaky appearance in the 8th were all it took. Kontos's LD% is up and his K% is down so he may be in line for some regression but his repertoire of pitches has continued to improve as has his command of same. 

Justin MVPAXWELL was a star of this game as he made a great diving catch (not seen live by me, but in highlight replays) in left field. osey2 continues to assault the entire National League not wearing orange and black. Then there's MVPAGAN. MVPANIK. MVPDUFFY. MVPENCE. ence MVCRAWFORD. MVBELT. 

GIANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance 

SWEEEEEP!!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> The white sox positional players have been worth -3.1 fWAR this season. That's fucking brutal.


Indeed. I pointed to this same statistic a few days ago. 

If the White Sox implode here as they appear to be doing they truly should trade Samardzija.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

And now since the baseball gods are good and Bruce Bochy is a reasonable man who makes reasonable decisions, tomorrow Ryan Vogelstrong is pitching. :mark: Right? Right? Oh wait. :sad:

Well, he'll probably still be pitching long relief. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Indeed. I pointed to this same statistic a few days ago.
> 
> If the White Sox implode here as they appear to be doing they truly should trade Samardzija.




How much could they get for him though...he hasn't been that good this year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pirates interested in Justin Upton. Don't like it. Everything has been ticking way down for him the last two months, and he's streaky to begin with. And he's hit lefties like shit this year, which is the main reason we'd be picking him up, since our lineup vs lefties is pitiful. For what he'd cost in terms of prospects, I think we could do better.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Indeed. I pointed to this same statistic a few days ago.
> 
> If the White Sox implode here as they appear to be doing they truly should trade Samardzija.


What sucks is the farm system is still not that great, so there's not much young talent to look forward to if they started doing a firesale. Unless they traded Abreu and/or Sale, not sure how many really good prospects they can get with the others.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> How much could they get for him though...he hasn't been that good this year.





Chrome said:


> What sucks is the farm system is still not that great, so there's not much young talent to look forward to if they started doing a firesale. Unless they traded Abreu and/or Sale, not sure how many really good prospects they can get with the others.


He won't net a return like Hamels or even Cueto (the "even" qualifier being there because he would be a rental, due to hit free agency at the end of the season) but he would certainly net at least one strong prospect, I would wager. The prospect price for established SPs is going to be quite high. I like the South-Siders' chances in playing their hand with him since a deal for him should actually be easier to reach with some team since Samardzija would look like the "discount option" but among possible SPs on the market while retaining considerable value in spite of his season to date. Giants, Dodgers, Yankees and Blue Jays would be among the uppermost teams considering him as a possibility, I'm sure. And if you can't snag one can't-miss prospect with him, I'm sure teams like the Yankees and Giants could bundle together a suitable "cluster" of mid-tier prospects which the White Sox would perhaps go for considering the direness of their farm system, as you two note.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Even if they wanted to firesale, I don't think Sale/Abreu would be going anywhere. They're kind of fucked in the sense that their only younger, controlled players are also their only good players. And Abreu is having kind of a shit season, he wouldn't fetch what they'd want for him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves beat the Dodgers again. Matt Wisler only had one bad inning so it was good that he still got the win.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Even if they wanted to firesale, I don't think Sale/Abreu would be going anywhere. They're kind of fucked in the sense that their only younger, controlled players are also their only good players. And Abreu is having kind of a shit season, he wouldn't fetch what they'd want for him.


Between the league adjusting to Abreu and his crazy HR/FB rate for much of last season plus a strong BABIP in the mid-.350s it's not surprising that he has regressed considerably. Only a few short weeks ago he was hovering around an anemic (for what one would want from their AL ROY DH and "big bat") 100 wRC+, but I see that he has raised that to 122 wRC+ for the season. 

I don't think the White Sox can afford to trade either Sale or Abreu. Better to trade Samardzija, and try to make a move in free agency. The problem is the White Sox are saddled with several ugly contracts. Their lineup is generally a complete, utter mess. The lack of production from their position players is majorly problematic, and in at least a few cases, those players may be "done." They tried to pull off what the Red Sox did in the 2012/2013 offseason and play the mid-tier free agent market like a Stradivarius. Of course, in the case of the Red Sox, their veteran mid-level FA acquisitions all seemed to produce to uncanny heights as a group for one season (2013). The White Sox of 2015, meanwhile, have seen their dice come up snake eyes.



Ted said:


> Braves beat the Dodgers again. Matt Wisler only had one bad inning so it was good that he still got the win.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

But it's gone to waste as Hudson predictably struggled against the Padres. :sad: Giants need to accept it's over and replace him with Vogey already. Or better yet, get a better starting pitcher option. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Giants are constitutionally unable to win when the Dodgers lose. Seeing as the Cubs and Mets, two presumptive NL wild card contenders, also lost, the game was over before it began.

All of that smooth Brandon Crawford fielding and Gregor Blanco power hitting gone to waste as well, @CamillePunk. 

Also... Angel Pagan needs to hit the DL in the worst possible way. Please rise from the dead, Nori Aoki, you are needed.

Please lose every game and sell, White Sox. I want Jeff Samardzija in orange and black. :side: 

I would like to call on other Giants fans of WF: @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing @savior BeeRad™

For this post needs to be a moment of silence for the career of one Timothy Leroy Lincecum: http://www.mercurynews.com/giants/ci_28513346/tim-lincecum-diagnosed-degenerative-hips

Tim Lincecum's hips are falling apart.  

I shall pour out some 2% milk for one of the all-time icons of Giants history, the Freak, the bridge from Bonds to osey2. Two-time Cy Young-winner; Two-time LOL PADRES no-hitters; three World Series Championships, to which he contributed dramatically less in each even year campaign, but, nevertheless...; and, unquestionably, one of the most beloved San Francisco Giants of all time. 

Fare thee well, Tim Lincecum. The music your split-finger changeups made crashing into the dirt shall ring out through eternity. :bow :lincecum3 :lincecum4

This does help a lot with the current roster crunch issue, though. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Between the league adjusting to Abreu and his crazy HR/FB rate for much of last season plus a strong BABIP in the mid-.350s it's not surprising that he has regressed considerably. Only a few short weeks ago he was hovering around an anemic (for what one would want from their AL ROY DH and "big bat") 100 wRC+, but I see that he has raised that to 122 wRC+ for the season.
> 
> I don't think the White Sox can afford to trade either Sale or Abreu. Better to trade Samardzija, and try to make a move in free agency. The problem is the White Sox are saddled with several ugly contracts. Their lineup is generally a complete, utter mess. The lack of production from their position players is majorly problematic, and in at least a few cases, those players may be "done." They tried to pull off what the Red Sox did in the 2012/2013 offseason and play the mid-tier free agent market like a Stradivarius. Of course, in the case of the Red Sox, their veteran mid-level FA acquisitions all seemed to produce to uncanny heights as a group for one season (2013). The White Sox of 2015, meanwhile, have seen their dice come up snake eyes.
> 
> ...




Sox will not trade Sale, he signed the "friendly" contract to stay with them and so they could actually build a team. Problem is they tried to build a team and failed. Their problem is always signing that shitty left handed hitter that just comes here and does worse (Dunn, LaRoche). Eaton obviously did way better than he really is last year, now he's back to where he really is. Abreu, the pitchers are adjusting, now he has to adjust, he's still hitting a lot better than most of the damn league though. The pitching is there, they can't be consistent though. Sale, Samsdsad3tr, Quintana, Rodon, Danks. You can get 4 QS in one week, then it could go to 1 the other week, they're just not consistent, but that's a really good rotation...minus Danks. Back to the hitting...Melky just sucks now even though he has been heating up. Alexi apparently got threatened or something in Cuba to not hit anymore (it was a joke), our 2B is hitting under .200 last time I checked and still starts :ti, 3B is a revolving door, Avaisil isn't living up to his hype. The bullpen is well....a White Sox bullpen.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This game right now. :fuckthis


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Is there a way I can call the White Sox and ask them to take the roster spot of Rodon or Danks... Or any of the hitters? My credentials include 2 years of high school baseball and 4 years of summer leagues.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Annnnnnd Walker/Polanco defense blows Cole's game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I feel ya, White Sox fans. For 101 years our organizations have been connected through that world tour of exhibition games the White Sox and Giants had with one another. I'm sure in our past lives we argued incessantly about who was the superior shortstop, Luke Appling or Travis "Stonewall" Jackson. :mj2

Jeff Samardzija would look good in orange and black. Just sayin'. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> I feel ya, White Sox fans. For 101 years our organizations have been connected through that world tour of exhibition games the White Sox and Giants had with one another. I'm sure in our past lives we argued incessantly about who was the superior shortstop, Luke Appling or Travis "Stonewall" Jackson. :mj2
> 
> Jeff Samardzija would look good in orange and black. Just sayin'. :side:



Last time the Giants got a former White Sox pitcher he didn't do much for them....Peavy.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Marte just got thrown out at home plate in the 9th. With 0 outs. Down by 3. That's just....the fact that it happened made me want to smash my TV. And Alvarez right on cue to strike out in the next at bat. This is garbage baseball at its finest. 

That's it, time to become Randy Quaid in Major League II.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lol @Abreu Bomb Alert System 

MVPEAVY was fantastic last year... Until, y'know, the NLCS and World Series, but no one's mvperfect. :side: 

AT&T Park was practically built as the world's greatest love letter cathedral to right-handed pitchers. If I'm Peavy moving from Fenway and the AL East or--purely hypothetically, mind you--Jeff Samardzija moving from US Cellular, and going to AT&T Park, I would lovingly kiss the right field archways and 421-foot right-center fence. :lol


In other AL Central news, the Tigers are shopping both free agents-to-be David Price and Yoenis Cespedes. Looks like Dombrowski has convinced Ilitch to sell and reload for next year. @Perfect Poster

Meanwhile: CRRRAAAAWWWWWWWFFFFFFFFOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pirates are gonna go after Price. Not for his pitching, but in hopes that his presence lifts his former Vanderbilt teammate, Pedro Alvarez to stop being Pedro Alvarez. They actually did go after Price last year...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves > Dodgers


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Kyle Schrwaber is the real deal I guess. Montero going to stay on that DL a little longer than expected.



-edit-

My 4000th post is about the Cubs. Fuck this, I'm done.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

^lol

Well at least the White Sox made the final score a little more respectable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ted said:


> Braves > Dodgers


:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance

AND THE GIANTS WON! THE GIANTS WON! THE GIANTS WON! :mark: :woo 

And they didn't just win. Chris "Charlton" Heston had electric stuff against those filthy Padres. By all rights it should have been another :heston no-hitter but that wretched excuse for a human being "Melvin" Upton, Jr. got a broken-bat Texas leaguer hit in the shallowest centerfield ever (should have read a book, should that centerfield--TM, Lon Simmons, RIP) in the 6th inning. Not only that but you can see if you go to espn.com/mlb the video of the Padres grounds crew member who climbs the batting netting to grab the half of the bat that was broken into it upon the impact of Heston's heavy fastball with sinkin' action. That one hit... That one hit... :cry Thankfully :heston already has his no-no from against the Mets earlier in the season, but, believe me, he had no "no-hit" stuff tonight! :mark: :cheer :woo HESTON!!!!!!!

The GIANTS unleashed their NL wrecking ball offense, too, with not one, not two but three home runs. A game of one-upsmanship broke out, as ence hit a solo homer to deep left, quite the blast in PETCO. MVCRAWFORD with the three-run homer to right on a ball he simply annihilated. @CamillePunk and I were in the chatbox at the same time to celebrate the shortstop prince's puissant punch of a 3-run dinger. Those were mere child's play before Hector MVSANCHEZ's GRAND SLAM!!! :mark: Dale "It's Outta" Thayer grew frustrated, picking on the backup catcher, throwing gum at him (curious how this Gum Control Battle between the Padres and Giants has broken out this season, commencing with Angel MVPAGAN swatting some gum in Derek Norris's general direction at home plate way back in early April :lmao). Another episode occurred as another faceless, nameless San Diego Padres relief pitching clone chirped at Sanchez upon retiring him via groundout in later innings, resulting with both benches and bullpens clearing. Clearly these Padres have grown too big for their britches. 

HESTON should have had a no-no if not for that despicable "Melvin" character. What a rout, what a victory! :woo 

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

And yes I saw Kyle Schwarber's 13th inning home run against the Reds on MLB Network. lol. As well as some of the Blue Jays' obliteration of the Oakland A's, heh. BAUTISTA BOMB! ED"WINNER" ENCARNACION. :woo And the RANGERS! CHOO WITH THE CYCLE! CHOO WITH THE CYCLE! :mark: :cheer :woo 

I would try to "mention" *MrMister* but it never works.
@JM 
@IDONTSHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Chris Heston was masterful yet again tonight in his tenth win of the season, allowing only one hit (due to a fluky broken bat) in seven and a third innings. He carried a no-hitter into the sixth. Also beamed Matt Kemp, but that's just what he does.

HACKTOR Sanchez, called up from AAA due to Andrew Susac being placed on the DL, hit a GRAND SLAM, adding to CRAWFORD's 3-run homer earlier in the game. It was a glorious night for GIANTS fans.

EDIT: just got DESO-BOMBED


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

TRADE CHOO RIGHT NOW


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



CamillePunk said:


> Chris Heston was masterful yet again tonight in his tenth win of the season, allowing only one hit (due to a fluky broken bat) in seven and a third innings. He carried a no-hitter into the sixth. Also beamed Matt Kemp, but that's just what he does.
> 
> HACKTOR Sanchez, called up from AAA due to Andrew Susac being placed on the DL, hit a GRAND SLAM, adding to CRAWFORD's 3-run homer earlier in the game. It was a glorious night for GIANTS fans.
> 
> EDIT: just got DESO-BOMBED


:heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston



MrMister said:


> TRADE CHOO RIGHT NOW


:heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

YOU CAN PUT IT ON THE BOARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRD.....YES!.....YES!....HELL YES!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Carlos Sanchez got the first hit for the Sox today....:ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

MATT CAIN. osey2 is as hot this July as he has ever been. Watch yo' back, Bryce Harper. BRANDON BELT. BRANDON CRAWFORD. JOE MVPANIK. ANGEL MVPAGAN. GREGOR "HONORARY BRANDON" BLANCO. MVPATT DUFFY. HUNTER MVPENCE. ence 

The whole lineup has 125+ wRC+'s outside of Angel Pagan. :banderas

AOKI should be returning Friday as well! :woo 

:cheer :cheer :cheer What a Matt Cain outing! What a win! 

This was truly one of the most satisfying wins of the season following one of the most disappointing 9-3 wins a team could ever have due to that terrible fluky "hit" the despicable "Melvin" Upton, Jr. and the aesthetically displeasing way the bullpen closed out the 9th inning, blowing the shutout. This, on the other hand, was pure gratification. Matt Cain left a game that he seemed destined to either lose outright in a "classic Caining," 1-0, following a Jedd Jerk-O home run on a hanging slider, but the offense, beginning with the "Baby Giraffe," had other ideas. He hit the 2-out, full-count dinger that I was hoping he would in precisely that situation, tying the game up. That was the crack in the Padres' bullpen dam façade, and the Giants followed with righteous fury. With 2 outs and a man on base in the 7th I hoped Matt Duffy could just work a walk, to let MVPosey bat. I feared MVPosey would line out to end the inning because I'm programmed that way. MVPosey almost lined out to end the inning, but instead, the ball wasn't hit quite so perfectly by him for a change, and so it knuckled just a little bit on the line drive like a hard-thrown changeup, and Matt Kemp, manning right field, could not come up with it. The Padres built their roster with the idea that outfield defense did not matter. They were wrong. This was most satisfying. (Let's just ignore that the Giants continue to play a broken-down Angel Pagan in center field with Gregor Blanco _right there_. Turns out deserve's got nothin' to do with it. :side 

Brandon CRAWFORD unleashed the thunder once more, homering off of Dale "It's Outta" Thayer as an emphatic middle finger to the thug who assaulted the hapless Hector Sanchiez with a piece of chewed-on gum. Thayer has now allowed the most home runs to lefty Giants in PETCO Park history for a relief pitcher at four... So... Chew on THAT, Thayer. 

But MATT CAIN looking like MATT CAIN again is the most delicious part of this gourmet dessert of a win. Simply scrumptious. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @UnDeFeatedKing

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Choo got the cycle in Coors. Does it still count?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lmao *MrMister*. A valid question. However, Pablo Sandoval got his there, so, yes. :lol 

Hilarious that Delino DeShields--and what a name _that_ is--was just one "leg" shy of the Cycle, himself. Coors, man. Coors.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Coors is worse than any PED imo.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Great outing by Cain and another wonderful offensive showing. Aoki being back Friday is absolutely JOYOUS news as the clearly broken Angel Pagan is the only less-than-stellar bat in our lineup right now. Aoki was amazing before he got hurt, so if he can recapture that form then our offense will truly be a force to be reckoned with. Unless Bochy decides to bench the .300 hitting Blanco for Pagan, who hasn't hit for power all year and has even come up short defensively in recent games, which would just be infuriating and yet sadly unsurprising. :side: Aoki-Blanco-Pence needs to be the outfield, no question. And for Posey's sake Bochy, no more Hudson starts! It's over!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tim Hudson will be given one more start to be evaluated, @CamillePunk. I predict the A's annihilate him which may be a short-term loss but a long-term victory for the Giants, persuading the front office to trade for a starter before the deadline. :side: Just follow the revolutionary prescription of Vladimir Ilyich Lenin: "The worse, the better." :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fucking White Sox bullpen. In the words of Hawk probably:


I am embarrassed for the bullpen. You can't win if your bullpen sucks.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Tim Hudson will be given one more start to be evaluated, @CamillePunk. I predict the A's annihilate him which may be a short-term loss but a long-term victory for the Giants, persuading the front office to trade for a starter before the deadline. :side: Just follow the revolutionary prescription of Vladimir Ilyich Lenin: "The worse, the better." :lol


Hudson can be battered by the A's and we could still win the game though. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That would be optimal, *Camille*.

Sounds like the Tigers are not only putting David Price and Yoenis Cespedes on the block but apparently the word out of Detroit is that Rajai Davis, Joakim Soria and Alex Avila, all free agents to be, could be on the block as well. Also the Cubs were apparently the first team to express a serious desire to trade for Price. However, as Jon Heyman notes, Price may very easily stay put on the Tigers as they may look to work a long-term deal out with him. I suppose this is a mighty important week between now and the deadline for the Tigers.

Also, Kansas City's Jason Vargas is going to have Tommy John Surgery performed on his torn UCL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> Andrew Baggarly ‏@extrabaggs · 1hour ago
> #SFGiants checked in w/#Tigers and found reports they are in sell mode a bit overblown, at least for now. OF Rajai Davis interests them.


Precisely as I figured: firstly the rumors about the Tigers selling are probably hyperbolic in nature, and secondly, if the Giants would call them about anybody it would be about Rajai Davis. The Giants know Angel Pagan is running on fumes and may hit the DL any minute with Nori Aoki returning. Going after a suitable OF for depth is a cagy little ninja move I'd expect from the Giants. Probably not to be, however.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If they can get Rajai cheap, do it. He's worth it just as a pinch runner. His bat isn't terrible either. His fielding on the other hand...


A's send Kazmir to Houston. I don't know who A's got, but it looks like the A's are sellers. Or they just know that Kazmir will regress:side:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A's entire roster is perpetually on the trade block no matter what Beane says.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> Ron Kroichick
> ✔ ‎@ronkroichick
> Kazmir now hugging teammates goodbye. #Athletics will have new starter for today's game vs Blue Jays





> Ken Rosenthal
> ✔ ‎@Ken_Rosenthal
> Sources: #Astros get Kazmir.





> Oakland Athletics
> ✔ ‎@Athletics
> #Athletics trade LHP Scott Kazmir to Houston for RHP Daniel Mengden and C Jacob Nottingham; recall RHP Arnold Leon


And so the market for second tier FA-to-be SPs has been set. 

The Astros just dropped two pennies out of their overstuffed pockets. I will say this, though: Jacob Nottingham, following two unimpressive seasons in Rookie League, is positively raking in A-ball. Either this is a breakout or a fluky season. Astros probably hoping for the latter. However, even if it is a breakout and this makes Nottingham a Top 50 prospect going forward this seems like a fair trade, which, again, sets the market for second tier FA-to-be SPs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Raking in high A doesn't mean anything...or it might mean something. AA is the real test.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A's are definitely sellers, *Mr*. :lol

Zobrist is probably gone next. Clippard, they'll keep trying to milk closing appearances out of between now and the last minute of the deadline so maybe his trade value improves in this next week (he's been terrible, lol). Reddick could definitely be dealt, too, especially with how plainly unhappy he is there.

And yes, raking in A-ball by itself doesn't mean much. Gary Brown raked in A-ball down in San Jose and we all know how that went. (Or, chances are, you don't.) :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

omg pls trade Reddick to the Yanks. pls pls pls (fantasy purposes obv)

I wanna say Reddick has a pretty good contract for Oakland, so I'm not sure they'll deal him. Of course, everything has a price.


Reddick has drastically improved as a hitter. His K rate is way down. This is at the expense of HR power, but he's better overall with his new approach.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Several teams need an OF bat. The Orioles or Angels are probably the two single best matchups for Oakland with Reddick, should Beane look to move him. He has a year and a half left before hitting free agency so based on that and perhaps Reddick's constant complaining there (he may want to be seen as a "poor team player/clubhouse fella" just to get out of there at this point, ha), we may see what occurs. I agree that Reddick has improved his approach by going for contact, cutting his K rate and taking a lot of swing out. Jay Bruce in Cincinnati could easily look even more appealing to some teams like the Orioles or Angels, or maybe Yankees. But yes Reddick would rake at Yankee Stadium. lol that place for left-handed hitters with any pop whatsoever. 

Blue Jays-Padres seems like a match made in trade deadline nirvana. The Jays need a starter and a top-notch reliever. Not sure if they can swing Shields + Kimbrel with the farm they boast but they should be calling Preller up. Hell, Shields + Benoit would be a massive upgrade for Toronto. Thoughts, @JM and @THANOS?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*CHOO with the cycle!









*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Several teams need an OF bat. The Orioles or Angels are probably the two single best matchups for Oakland with Reddick, should Beane look to move him. He has a year and a half left before hitting free agency so based on that and perhaps Reddick's constant complaining there (he may want to be seen as a "poor team player/clubhouse fella" just to get out of there at this point, ha), we may see what occurs. I agree that Reddick has improved his approach by going for contact, cutting his K rate and taking a lot of swing out. Jay Bruce in Cincinnati could easily look even more appealing to some teams like the Orioles or Angels, or maybe Yankees. But yes Reddick would rake at Yankee Stadium. lol that place for left-handed hitters with any pop whatsoever.
> 
> Blue Jays-Padres seems like a match made in trade deadline nirvana. The Jays need a starter and a top-notch reliever. Not sure if they can swing Shields + Kimbrel with the farm they boast but they should be calling Preller up. Hell, Shields + Benoit would be a massive upgrade for Toronto. Thoughts, @JM and @THANOS?


Shields/Benoit would be nice, but I think we only need a starter at this point with Sanchez going into the bullpen when he returns on the weekend.

I think these trades would be good for Toronto, and their trade partners.

Trade #1 - Bluejays/San Diego
James Shields for Miguel Castro, Sean Reid Foley, and Matt Dean

Trade #2 - Bluejays/Oakland
Josh Reddick for Matt Boyd, Mitch Nay, and Alberto Tirado


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@Desolation Row: Indians seem to be open to trading Carrasco. Think of how good he could be with a competent catcher with a competent defense in a pitcher's park in the NL...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> @Desolation Row: Indians seem to be open to trading Carrasco. Think of how good he could be with a competent catcher with a competent defense in a pitcher's park in the NL...


Bluejays were reportedly talking with him earlier. I'd gladly give up Norris, Pompey, and Pentecost for him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Welcome back A-RAM. 12 years ago to the day, we traded him to Chicago. thxLittlefield.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Red Sox have tied up the Astros.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Shields/Benoit would be nice, but I think we only need a starter at this point with Sanchez going into the bullpen when he returns on the weekend.
> 
> I think these trades would be good for Toronto, and their trade partners.
> 
> ...


Those are both extremely realistic trade scenarios. I can definitely see something along the lines of either one of these trade possibilities outlined actually taking place.



MrMister said:


> @Desolation Row: Indians seem to be open to trading Carrasco. Think of how good he could be with a competent catcher with a competent defense in a pitcher's park in the NL...


This is by far the most exciting news of the day to me. Many Giants fans have picked up on the same news. And he's under team control through 2019. He'd cost plenty for that reason but, yes, the Giants need to at least be calling Cleveland up about this. So exciting. Honestly I think it would be fairly foolish on the Indians' part to blow up that remarkable rotation of theirs. Yes they need offense but it seems like too high a price to pay to sacrifice that which is making them a contender at all. A most provocative situation, however. 

As Grant Brisbee writes over at McCovey Chronicles:



> One statistic to tell you the Giants should be all-in at the trade deadline, get out of here. There's no single number that can tell you that. The Giants should make their decisions based on a rigorous cost-benefit analysis that explores both long- and short-term scenarios. Everybody knows that.
> 
> Yeah, but I'm telling you, there's a magic stat. It says everything. It tells you, and hopefully the Giants, what the right path would be at the deadline.
> 
> ...


http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/20...oves-the-giants-should-be-all-in-at-the-trade

This could be the best Giants offensive team since 1962. :mark: 

The Giants seriously need to upgrade the rotation for this offense to not go to waste, much like they sought to upgrade the lineup to not let the historically great 2011 pitching go to waste. And that worked out just fi--er...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pirates traded for Aramis Ramirez. Brewers receive pitching prospect Yhonathan Barrios while sending considerable cash to Pittsburgh, too. 

The Mets just traded for Juan Uribe and Kelly Johnson from their division rivals, the Atlanta Braves. John Gant and Rob Whalen, two minor league righty pitchers for the Mets, are headed to Atlanta.

The Cardinals just traded for Miami Marlins closer Steve Cishek. Double-A righty Kyle Barraclough's off to Miami as St. Louis absorbs what remains on Cishek's contract (about $6.5M). 

I'm posting this for the lulz: http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/..._their_ways_hanley_ramirez_pablo_sandoval_the :banderas

Thank you, Matt Duffy, for making us all forget about the Panda, who's having a season as bad as Casey McGehee in some ways, lol. What happened to him defensively? 

The GIANTS lead all of baseball in position player WAR this season. After years of railing against the Cardinals for manufacturing players who produced better-than-average results it turns out the Giants are now the west coast Cardinals. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance
@CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cards are the midwest Giants imo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

3 HR's off Scherzer tonight, and Pedro's went into the river again to further prove what a piece of shit he is for only hitting HR's sometimes. Even Polanco jacked one, in a fine 12 pitch at bat. I hope that means he's turning the corner I really do. Polanco is a big part of the future here and can't be a bust.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

From ESPN.com:


> Every San Francisco starter other than Joe Panik registered a hit, and the Giants chased Oakland SP Jesse Chavez off the mound after just 3.0 IP in a walkover.


That pretty much says it all. And MVPEAVY was spectacular! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :hb The bullpen behind him--KONTOS and STRICKLAND and LOPEZ and VOGELSTRONG--was marvelous! 

The hitters? The hitters HIT! MVPAGAN! MVPANIK... well... he didn't really do much tonight, but he hit the ball hard a couple of times, by Mays! MVPATT DUFFY! MVPOSEY!!! 4 HITS FOR MVPENCE!!! ence MVBELT!!! MVCRAWFORD!!! MVBLANCO!!! MVGIANTS!!!!!

What a glorious offensive explosion of a game this was--at AT&T PARK?!? :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@CamillePunk @scrilla @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @MillionDollarProns @saviorBeeRad™


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THESE BOYS NEVER QUIT! WE NOW HAVE A 2 GAME WINNING STREAK AND WE HAVE YOUNG GUN SALE GOING TOMORROW. SO SIT BACK, RELAX, AND WATCH SOME GOOD WHITE SOX BASEBALL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Cards are the midwest Giants imo.


Truth.



Hawk Harrelson said:


> THESE BOYS NEVER QUIT! WE NOW HAVE A 2 GAME WINNING STREAK AND WE HAVE YOUNG GUN SALE GOING TOMORROW. SO SIT BACK, RELAX, AND WATCH SOME GOOD WHITE SOX BASEBALL.


:heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston

I love it, *SW*. Literally become Hawk Harrelson. Every time someone gets perma-banned from WF I want you to show up in the commemorative thread and scream, "_HE GONE!!!_"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston
> 
> I love it, *SW*. Literally become Hawk Harrelson. Every time someone gets perma-banned from WF I want you to show up in the commemorative thread and scream, "_HE GONE!!!_"


I thought about changing my name to Steve Stone too, but I figured it'd be overkill. On top of that, I'd be stuck with the name until October, and I don't think we have to worry about the Sox playing around that time.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You can ban him off the boardddddddddddddddddddddddddd YESSSSs!!!!" :ti


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> THESE BOYS NEVER QUIT! WE NOW HAVE A 2 GAME WINNING STREAK AND WE HAVE YOUNG GUN SALE GOING TOMORROW. SO SIT BACK, RELAX, AND WATCH SOME GOOD WHITE SOX BASEBALL.


This is tremendous. I shall continue returning to this thread to read your thoughts, Hawk. Thanks for joining, WF.

MERCY


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Giants have won 9 of their last 10, which means a devastating losing streak is just around the bend. :mark: Odd year bullshit.

In truth, our run of games from Aug 13th to Sep 2nd positively terrifies me, we might not even be in the WC picture anymore by then.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@Hawk Harrelson

Who are your picks to click?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Finally, the Nats are getting healthy. Rendon activated today, Werth returning on Tuesday, ZPack progressing into his rehab assignment, Span feeling much better, and Strasburg is scheduled to come back within a week and a half to two weeks. It's asinine that this team is in first place. I am well aware of how weak the division is (probably the worst in the MLB), but still an incredible feat. Bryce has literally carried this offense all year. Lol Espinosa. Lol Ramos. Lol Michael Taylor. Lol Den Dekker. Lol Tyler Moore. All serviceable bench bats capable of getting lucky here and there.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> @Hawk Harrelson
> 
> Who are your picks to click?





Before I choose my pick to click we will let you at home choose your pick to click first....

*after commercial break*


Alright my pick to click along with the fans is going to be a random ass player on the team that gets 1 hit every 6 games so....ALEXXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...YESSSSSSSSS.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Ben Zobrist is a homer away from cycling himself against the Giants. Maddy Bum has already homered in this game. 

On a related note, Billy Butler is the Janos Slynt of MLB.

EDIT: GIANTS :mark: win their tenth out of their last eleven games. Great pitching duel today between Bummy and Bassitt. Unfortunately Hudson pitches tomorrow but at least we take the series.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shelby Miller gets no run support. He is pretty much the best pitcher in the NL East.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Firstly, a note on Cole Hamels: I'm not claiming to be prescient but I was on a Giants fans website forum last night and noted, upon a brief inspection of Hamels's fangraphs page, that, recent struggles aside, Hamels was having a very Hamels season. And, one day later, he makes history. First time the Cubs have been no-hit in 50 years. 


Alex Rodriguez with not one, not two but THREE home runs tonight. :mark: AL Comeback Player of the Year, please. His 2015 has been phenomenal. Of course, working with Barry Bonds in the offseason paid off handsomely. :aryha

@AryaDark @Ash The Cincinnati Reds almost sent Johnny Cueto over to the Kansas City Royals today, but the medical reports on the Royals' prospect going over to Cincinnati in the trade fell through! :maisie 

I'm going to guess that that trade eventually happens, though? :hmm:




> The five teams to express recent interest in #Phillies’ Hamels, according to sources: #Dodgers, #Cubs, #Rangers, #Yankees, #SFGiants.
> 
> — Ken Rosenthal (@Ken_Rosenthal) July 25, 2015
> 
> ...


The first quote sets up Giants fans to get excited, the second quote establishes the reality of the situation. :lol Someone other than the Dodgers, please. Would be hilarious if the Cubs trade for him, which has seemed likely, considering the no-no. He's a good fit for the Rangers since they are in a curious position: with Darvish and Holland set to return next year with their developing young players like Gallo, et. al., their window for 2016 seems quite open, even with this mostly unimpressive season from Texas. A rental like Price does not fit the Rangers in any way whatsoever but if they could swing Hamels at the right price that would be a great way to strengthen the team for the next few years. Would clearly fit the Yankees exceedingly well. 



> #SFGiants interested in David Price, but no substantive talks yet as #Tigers wait to determine their deadline plans. @FOXSports
> 
> — Jon Morosi (@jonmorosi) July 25, 2015


All right, now. This news... Mmmmmm.... :banderas 

None of that's ever happening, of course. Giants will trade for Mike "Loras" Leake from the Reds and that'll be that. :lol


But what a game today against the A's! :woo :woo

BUMGARNER! :bum 

Bumgarner with the best at-bat/home run ratio of the San Francisco Giants at 14.3 at-bats per home run. :maisielol Bumgarner's line vs. Angel Pagan's for the season: Bumgarner's .256/.289/.465 vs. Pagan's .270/.303/.323 :maisielol 

Bumgarner with another wonderful home run today, proving yet again why the DH is a curse upon the very countenance of baseball. He pitched quite well, too. MVPANIK! DUFFERNAUT! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

ROMO and CASILLA were dominant in relief, too! :mark: 

GIANTS!!! :mark: :cheer :dance :woo
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That trade or another will surely happen. I can't imagine them leaving Cueto around until the end of the year so he can walk away with nothing for the team to show for it. They have to trade him. There is no option as far as keeping him. Whether or not he goes before his next start, it is nice to have a bright spot in town named Todd Frazier, who tonight hit his 100th career homer. Hopefully they don't have to get rid of him as well as part of a package deal. At least Cueto had a very good start tonight, which should help his value.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Did the Sox steal some secret stuff from MJ and the Looney Toons or something? I know the Indians aren't world-beaters, but the Sox have been BEATING the fuck out of them this series. It's been a lot of fun to watch, and the kind of effort we should've been getting all year. 

Also, congrats on that no-hitter Cole Hamels. :clap

Would be pretty funny if he ends up in a Cubs uniform a week after no-hitting them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THESE BOYS JUST GET BETTER EVERYDAY! YOUR SOX NOW HAVE A 3 GAME WIN STREAK GOING, THE YOUNG KID CHRIS SALE HAS ANOTHER AMAZING GAME, IN MY OPINION THE BEST PITCHER IN THE MAJORS, THE BATS ARE WAKING UP, DON'T STOP NOW BOYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! THE RIVAL TEAM ACROSS THE STREET GOT NO HIT, MAYBE THEY CAN USE SOME OF OUR HITTING, HA HA HA, JUST KIDDING, OUR HITTING IS BETTER, WE LIKE OUR BOYS!


ALSO, WHOEVER PICKED JOSE ABREU AS THEIR PICK TO CLICK, CONGRATS, PRETTY SURE IT WAS STEVE STONE! ANYWAYS, THANKS TO OUR PRODUCERS, PLAYERS, AND EVERYONE ELSE, UNTIL NEXT TIME, HAVE A NICE DAY!



-edit-

Ok back to me for real instead of Hawk....

https://vid.me/yrYT

:ti


----------



## RJM (Nov 15, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Rosenthal just said on Twitter that Cueto's Royals bound.

Also, A-Rod hits 3 homers last night and Girardi's reaction is to give him a day off, makes perfect sense that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ted said:


> Shelby Miller gets no run support. He is pretty much the best pitcher in the NL East.


Lolno


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm gonna miss you Cueto







:mj2

But at least he has a chance at winning a championship with the Royals. Continue on with the yard sale. I want Leake out of here. Keep Bruce though. He's the teddy bear. Hands off Mets.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

...great another pitcher to strike out the white sox 15 times each time they play.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

gtfo of the NL Central Cueto


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Wow, Royals got Cueto. So the division title is basically a lock now right, and maybe even a pennant?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> ...great another pitcher to strike out the white sox 15 times each time they play.


Is Rodon throwing GAS today, Hawk? He GONE.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Zack Greinke's scoreless streak ends at an astonishing 45 and 2/3 innings, as THE METS ARE BEATING THE DODGERS. :mark: That DeGrom feller is pretty good as well.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



CamillePunk said:


> Zack Greinke's scoreless streak ends at an astonishing 45 and 2/3 innings, as THE METS ARE BEATING THE DODGERS. :mark: That DeGrom feller is pretty good as well.


So the Mets are going to have DeGrom, Wheeler, Harvey, Syndergaard, and Niese. Man that's a hell of a rotation. 

They should go exclusively for hitting this offseason. They could be a fantastic team with actual bats.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Polanco is finally playing some good baseball again post-AS break. Maybe he's at the turning point.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Dr. Middy said:


> So the Mets are going to have DeGrom, Wheeler, Harvey, Syndergaard, and Niese. Man that's a hell of a rotation.
> 
> They should go exclusively for hitting this offseason. They could be a fantastic team with actual bats.


Matz > Niese

But yeah the Mets should have the best rotation in baseball once Harvey is back to his old self.

That's two aces in Harvey and deGrom, and three other potential aces :lol


Prince + Choo for deGrom IMO.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Don't forget about Matz once he gets healthy.

I really love that Cueto trade for the Reds. Three LHPs - Finnegan is probably the most coveted and most ready. Lamb had tommy john but has had his moments. I remember reading about him being ranked as Keith Law's 16th overall prospect before the arm injury. Finnegan was KCs 1st rounder. The other guy who went to CIN I've never heard of. Seems like a great haul for the Reds. Might as well trade anyone else you can and build around Frazier and Votto.

Edit: fuaaark. Beating by the wizard known as MRMR again. Are you a wizard? When will it be mine turns?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah I like Matz a lot. I think he'll be the 3rd best starter they have after deGrom and Harvey.


edit: wow Cueto to the Royals? This team will be incredibly hard to beat in October AND they won't have to worry about facing Bumgarner b/c odd year
@El Conquistador: It was yours turns to beat me on the Cueto news. Thoughts on who can defeat them in the post season?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm not sure if anyone in the AL can beat KC. They're the prohibitive favorites. They need Ventura to get right. They were banking on him. I guess anyone is capable of getting hot in the playoffs, but their bullpen and defense is straight filthy. Starters only have to go 5-6 innings in the postseason and they get to turn it over to Herrera, Davis, Holland. Hochevar and Madson have had a renaissance, too. It's ironic how the most hittable guy out of their bullpen is their close now. Hmm...

They're not really losing much in LF defensively with Dyson out there, with the exception of arm strength.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So the White Sox sweep a 4 game set with Cleveland in Cleveland for the first time since 2005. Y'all remember what happened in 2005 right?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Brandon Finnegan, John Lamb, and Cody Reed. That's what we got in return for Cueto. They're all left-handed though :mark:. Anybody know anything about these prospects?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The royals I think would be wise in adding another mid rotation guy (I'm a bit surprised they didn't try for Leake as well). 

As for who can beat them? Houston has a stronger rotation and a good enough lineup, the Yankees have arms and I doubt they're silent at the deadline. Plus it's the playoffs and the Wild Card winner could surprise again.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Brandon Finnegan, John Lamb, and Cody Reed. That's what we got in return for Cueto. They're all left-handed though :mark:. Anybody know anything about these prospects?


Strong reading comprehension


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Just now noticed you already said something about them above :side:. Slow day, crappy internet.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> I'm gonna miss you Cueto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the best for Cueto. He gave us some good years and deserves something nice for all the trouble he went to with nothing to show for it in Cincy. Hopefully Chapman and Leake will be gone next within a few days.



> Keep Bruce though. He's the teddy bear. Hands off Mets.


:dahell I don't care if the door hits Bruce on the ass on his way out of town. In fact I will applaud whoever slams it on him. He really needs to wake up and realize he needs to put more effort into getting ready to play before, during and after the season. I'm sure he has heard of watching tape to improve his hitting. Maybe he can go to a team that will MAKE HIM watch some.

Of course that is not all his fault. On a team with absolutely no leadership whatsoever, who is going to hold anyone else accountable?

And please replace Brian Price with Barry Larkin. And bring Eric Davis on board as a coach as well. Accountability and leadership? Yes, please.



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Brandon Finnegan, John Lamb, and Cody Reed. That's what we got in return for Cueto. They're all left-handed though :mark:. Anybody know anything about these prospects?


http://m.reds.mlb.com/news/article/138869900/analysis-for-prospects-in-johnny-cueto-trade


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ash said:


> I wish the best for Cueto. He gave us some good years and deserves something nice for all the trouble he went to with nothing to show for it in Cincy. Hopefully Chapman and Leake will be gone next within a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol plz Pratchett. He's really nice and popular :cudi. But yeah, his bat was never good. 

Price is making me miss Toothpick man ( Dusty ). Think about that for a sec.

Thanks for the link. Even though it took me close to 5 minutes for it to load. Cincinnati Bell service btw :lol. The struggle is real today. I can barely see anything.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Lol plz Pratchett. He's really nice and popular :cudi. But yeah, his bat was never good.
> 
> Price is making me miss Toothpick man ( Dusty ). Think about that for a sec.
> 
> Thanks for the link. Even though it took me close to 5 minutes for it to load. Cincinnati Bell service btw :lol. The struggle is real today. I can barely see anything.


Oh yeah, Jay Bruce is really nice. He is very likable. Just not very professional, imo.
Cincinnati Bell internet. I know them feels. I regret the day I switched from Time Warner. :mj2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dodgers lose and the GIANTS sweep the A's :banderas What a glorious day. #BattleOfTheBay 

Hudson gave up 3 in 5 innings which is about acceptable for him. Thankfully the offense showed up in the first inning via a DUFFERNAUT homer. Duffy had 3 RBIs in the game. POSEY was 4-4 as he continues to be red hot and stakes a serious claim for the NL MVP award. Posey also threw out two would-be thieves, one most significantly in the top of the ninth as there were runners on 1st and 2nd with only 1 out. Changed the momentum of the inning and helped secure the win. What a man, what a legend. 

Shout out to the rejuvenated bullpen who only allowed 2 hits in the final 4 innings of the game, securing Hudson's 225th win. MVAFFELDT MVKONTOS MVLOPEZ MVCASILLA. :mark: GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So I was at today's game and it was a blast. Oakland A's left fielder Mark Canha's last name sounds like "can o'" so, from my seat near third base. Thanks to the instructions of @AryaDark I knew what to do. I screamed "CANHA/CAN O' CORN!!!" every time a fly ball went anywhere in the vicinity of Canha. He seemed rattled once, struggling to catch a ball against the sun as I screamed this, but I think the sun played the vastly bigger role in disrupting his efforts. 

Dear Tim Hudson,

Following today's win, your 220th, you have now defeated all thirty teams in Major League Baseball, closing the circle of your career with the victory which has eluded you, beating the team which drafted and developed you, the Oakland Athletics. You were most fortunate to survive five innings today with only three runs scoring against you. So many lineouts. So much hard contact. It would be wise to now retire and ride off into the sunset with your July 26, 2015 San Francisco Giants giveaway cowboy hat adorning your bald head, and give the Giants the roster space with which to trade for a superior pitcher to go "all in" on this peculiarly efficacious odd year campaign. :side:

AT&T Park showed the Juan URIBE walk-off hit which knocked the Dodgers off for the day, giving the Giants the golden opportunity to reach a mere 1-game deficit in the NL West standings. 
@CamillePunk covered everything so well above, however. osey2 saved the day with his 4-4 day, including a hustle double but most thrillingly his two CSs, as *Camille* excitedly relates. I was :mark:ing and :danceing with the 9th inning CS particularly. What on earth was Jake Smolinski smoking to compel him to attempt to steal third base with 1 out and 2 runners on, standing at second base?

MVPOSEY!!! MVDUFFY!!! MVPANIK with that slick fielding at the keystone! MVCRAWFORD! MVPENCE! ence MVPAGAN! MVBLANCO with some excellent fielding in left field all day long, beginning with a tremendous sliding catch to begin the game with, retiring A's leadoff batter Billy Burns. MVAFFELDT! MVKONTOS! MVLOPEZ! MVCASILLA! MVGIANTS!!!!!

:cheer :woo :dance :mark:

Gotta be in San Francisco tomorrow anyway, so I purchased a ticket for tomorrow night's game starring Chris "Charlton" HESTON! :mark: :heston
@scrilla @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*Cueto... I already miss you. 











win it all please Royals... Cueto deserves it.... I was really hoping Cincy would get a QB out of this deal. *sigh*
*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Can't believe I forgot about Blanco's sliding catch to start the game. That was superb.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



AryaDark said:


> *Cueto... I already miss you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you don't mean Kansas City's QB. He can't throw touchdowns to his receivers :mj

Unless you mean for C̶h̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶D̶a̶n̶i̶e̶l̶s̶ Andy Murray :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THESE BOYS NEVER QUIT! A 4 GAME SWEEP OF CLEVELAND, OUR BELOVED WHITE SOX ARE NOW ONLY 5 GAMES BACK IN THE WILD CARD. YOUNG GUN SLINGING CARLOS RODON WITH AN AMAZING GAME, I GOT TO SCREAM HE GONE 9 TIMES! WATCH OUT AMERICAN LEAGUE, THE WHITE SOX ARE FINALLY LIVING UP TO THEIR HYPE. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



-edit- Just looked at box scores of the games...why in the world is Heyward batting clean up for the Cardinals?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Matt Wisler is not half bad.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So the Pirates have been linked to Napoli/Victorino....I will give the world's hardest facepalm if they make that move. 

And Alen Hansen was mysteriously not in the lineup for Indy's last game. Day off or possibly packing his bags. Still, even if that trade happened there's no way I could see Huntington give up Hansen for two bench players who aren't even good bench players.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

What an odd year for the trade market. There's a slew of starters available, ranging from elite to serviceable. Oddly enough, there is also a surprise of relievers available, ranging from the best in the game with pricey contracts to middle inning guys. It's quite astonishing to see how flooded the market is. Now Kimbrel is available, as is Chapman, Jim Johnson, etc,.

Crazy...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jim Johnson is lowering his trade value.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THESE BOYS HAVE A LOT OF FIGHT IN THEM. THE OFFENSE IS HOT HOT HOT, THE PITCHING IS ALRIGHT, BUT CAN GET BETTER, BUT THESE BOYS HAVE NOT QUIT ON THIS YEAR, YOUR CHICAGO WHITE SOX NOW OWN 5 VICTORIES IN A ROW. YOUR BOYS ARE NOW ONLY 4.5 GAMES BACK OF THE SECOND WILD CARD, I NEVER THOUGHT THESE BOYS WERE OUT, I STICK WITH THEM UNTIL THE SEASON IS OVER...SPEAKING OF OVER, THIS BALL GAME IS OVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TOMORROW WE HAVE THE SHARK ATTACK GOING FOR OUR BELOVED WHITE SOX, LETS GET 6 IN A ROW BOYS!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tulo to Jays. 

[USER]JM[/USER], thoughts?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tulo to the Blue Jays apparently. That's pretty huge. 

Dodgers are apparently listening to offers on Puig, too. Man, this trade deadline is pretty epic.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tulo JM


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I doubt Puig gets moved.

I see CarGo going. Upton...Hamels...Shark...

Should be an active affair.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shark is staying with the Sox now after this win streak, there's no way they get rid of him. They're only 4.5 games back of the second wild card.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS have won 12 of their last 13, tonight behind yet another very solid outing by :heston He gave up two in the 6th but responded by striking out two in the 7th, going out on a very high note. 

BRANDON CRAWFORD THE RIGHTFUL PRINCE OF THE SEVEN KINGDOMS AND DORNE's two-run homer was the difference in the game. 

For some reason Bochy dropped Blanco to accommodate the returning Nori Aoki rather than Angel Pagan. Blanco answered this clear SLIGHT by providing an RBI double in his pinch hitting appearance. If he's still not starting over Pagan tomorrow then I will be filing a class action lawsuit on the behalf of the good people of San Francisco. @FITZ Alongside this grievance I will also include benching Ryan Vogelsong to keep the fledgling, nay, clearly spent Tim Hudson in the rotation. Of course, I'd prefer someone else entirely to the both of them, but recent talks about a starting pitcher trade have involved the idea of dealing star pitching prospect Tyler Beede, which I'm strongly against.

Hilariously the Brewers manager got thrown out of the game for losing his composure over a (rightfully) reversed CS, courtesy of Buster "Throw 'Em Out" Posey. osey2

We're half a game back. :mark: Fixing to peak before the RUN OF DOOM begins.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

We just got Troy "mother fucking" Tulowitski while shedding Reyes and his shit D, and didn't give up any of our top prospects? 

AA you fucking sweet ninja prince!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> We just got Troy "mother fucking" Tulowitski while shedding Reyes and his shit D, and didn't give up any of our top prospects?
> 
> AA you fucking sweet ninja prince!! :mark: :mark: :mark:




Still have no pitching...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Still have no pitching...


I sense something else is in the works. Maybe we'll flip Edwin for pitching now? I could see something like this:

Edwin to the Indians for Carrasco?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Shark is staying with the Sox now after this win streak, there's no way they get rid of him. They're only 4.5 games back of the second wild card.


Yeah, might as well just keep him and go for it at this point. Guess they can just get the draft pick for him when he leaves for free agency.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fuck I'm hearing Hoffman may have been sent the other way in the Tulo deal fpalm? This changes everything... Fuck


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Giving up a top prospect shouldn't change anything. Tulo ain't a rental. He's an MVP quality player at a premium position, in his prime. All you gotta worry about is his health. He's under contract for another 4 or 5 seasons if I remember correctly. 

I would think there's no way you're getting him without giving up at least two of your top 5 prospects. Plus more.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I sense something else is in the works. Maybe we'll flip Edwin for pitching now? I could see something like this:
> 
> Edwin to the Indians for Carrasco?


Pretty sure nothing like that is going to happen; the Jays are just going to out-mash EVERYBODY.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Giving up a top prospect shouldn't change anything. Tulo ain't a rental. He's an MVP quality player at a premium position, in his prime. All you gotta worry about is his health. He's under contract for another 4 or 5 seasons if I remember correctly.
> 
> I would think there's no way you're getting him without giving up at least two of your top 5 prospects. Plus more.


Still, I would rather lose Norris than Hoff, especially considered Tulo may be injured for most of that contract given his history. Hoff could be an ace with that 98 mph fastball, plus plus curveball, plus change and his impeccable control.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I was at tonight's GIANTS victory over the bumbling Brewers (who are, though, as they displayed this evening, a sound defensive unit, ha), but my good friend @CamillePunk covered the bases (ohhh, yeeeaaaaahhhh) so well above. MVPosey's dazzling CS in the 9th inning for the second game in a row was simply remarkable to witness. Carlos Gomez and his manager losing their respective cools, as it were, was also fun to bear witness to, as I believe Gomez, in his throwing of his batting glove from the dugout to the field, was actually challenging the Giants dugout to some kind of duel. osey2

It's truly fitting that Chris "Charlton" Heston has become, effectively, the new Tim Hudson. His sink is majorly effective, yielding more grounders than any other pitcher in the game this year. These last few games, especially his last two now, he has truly reminded me of the infamous Arizona Diamondbacks hurler Brandon Webb. Some legitimate power sink plus nasty curves and sliders makes for a scary combination, especially for right-handers facing :heston 

Heston is a wonderment, truly, and deserves considerable praise at this juncture. He leads the National League with 22 double plays on the season, after having induced three this evening. This is the most a Giatns pitcher has conjured since Tim Lincecum helped to create 23 in 2008. Heston is on an historic pace with his double play output. 

Brandon Crawford is indeed the true prince of the Seven Kingdoms and Dorne (lol Dorne, always forgotten). *Camille*, did you notice that the young lady to whom the home run ball bounced upon impact was wearing a #35 Brandon Crawford jersey? She was rightfully ecstatic, and fended off all challengers for the right to possess that ball. Sister turned against sister, friend against friend. I'm sure someone was unfriended on Facebook late tonight as a result of the hysteria and madness. Yet she stood tall, ball in hand, worshipful of the man who had obliterated it on her behalf, along with all of ours collectively. It was the fourth time Crawford put a ball in play on a 3-0 count, and he's hit two home runs and one double, going 3-4 in 3-0 counts. A wise choice to "green light" him on Bochy's part, indeed (the aggravation about Pagan starting over Blanco cannot be discounted; at the very least I was hoping for a double switch following the Blanco and Pagan at-bats of the 7th inning, which would have been an opportune time for the superior player and defender in Blanco to man center field with the game on the line in the late innings).

Hunter Strickland's domination in the 8th inning surely points toward him becoming the likely heir apparent of the closer role, barring a Craig Kimbrel or Aroldis Chapman trade, lol. (Those are not happening. Knowing the Giants they'll trade for Francisco Rodriguez while the Brewers are still in town.)

MVHESTON. MVPOSEY. MVDUFFY. MVCRAWFORD. MVBLANCO. MVBELT. MVPANIK. MVPENCE. MVPAGAN. MVSTRICKLAND. MVROMO. MVGIANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance
@IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


I submit that Pablo Sandoval, fun-loving character extraordinaire, is actually a cyborg. My proof...

K% through the years: 

2009: 13.1%
2010: 13.1%
2011: 13.5%
2012: 13.3%
2013: 13.5%
2014: 13.3%
2015: 13.5%

Cue _The Twilight Zone_ music. :aryha

Now, about this Troy Tulowitzki business. Firstly, I'm thinking that the Blue Jays traded for Troy and LaTroy (Hawkins) to satisfy local bilingual laws. 

Seriously, though, the Rockies organization has been remarkably hesitant about trading Tulowitzki for fear of getting fleeced. That may have happened with this trade; may not have, but I'm honestly shocked at the ostensible lack of absolute can't-miss prospect from Toronto to Colorado here. Sure, Hoff, as *THANOS* calls him, could be an ace. Kyle Crick, farm hand of the Giants, could be an ace, too, with his heater and nasty secondary pitches, too, but he's struggling so mightily with his command it looks like he might never even be a suitable, dependable relief pitcher. Which is not to say that this is true of Hoffman. He's clearly in another weight class of prospectdom. It's just that, prospects are prospects. A good rule of thumb is that every fan of every organization overrates his organization's own prospects. I dream on every player the Giants draft, sign and develop, but it's important to not avert your eyes from reality checks. The Blue Jays possessing Troy Tulowitzki for the next several years under contract, as a cornerstone of their already extremely potent lineup, is vastly more important than having a possible cost-controlled ace soon. Of course Tulowitzki's health is a fair concern; indeed, one would think astroturf is probably the absolute last surface he would ever want to play on, come to think of it. However, he is also going to rake in Toronto and the AL East bandboxes much as he has on the moon--er, I mean, Coors Field--throughout his career. 

And--this may be the most crucial point--while it may seem as though the Blue Jays need more pitching, there's no rule about how a team accumulates value and wins. Their pitching and defense have both been exceedingly problematic this season, as usual, while the offense has ripped apart one team after another. It's why they have been such a thoroughly .500 team; the offense is in constant war with the pitching and defense, over the macro-size sample of the first four months of the season. (Indeed, over the past several years the Blue Jays have conspicuously been an almost exactly .500 team through the first four months of the season for, roughly, the differing iterations of this generally same phenomenon.) However, there is no rule that states that the Jays have to be "balanced"; their pitching could remain problematic but if they truly, utterly dominate through offensive firepower, and simply add on to that strength, they could upset the formerly precarious margin between wins and losses as dictated by their runs scored versus runs allowed season-long paradigm. 

It seems like it would be foolhardy for the Jays to, for instance, as suggested above, flip Edwin Encarnacion for pitching. If anyone is about to be flipped it has to be Jose Reyes; I suspect the Rockies will send him somewhere (his former team, the New York Mets, rich in young pitching--hello, old friend, Zack Wheeler, would be a _perfect_ match, as the Mets have longed for a true solution at shortstop practically since the minute Reyes left town) for young, cost-controlled pitching and pitching prospects. 

What is true for Blue Jays and Giants fans, though, remains true of hypothetical Rockies fans. It's always dangerous to overrate your own prospect(s). Right now the Rockies fans are all trying to go to sleep tonight with visions of Trevor Story coming in on a white charger and saving the day, taking up the crown left over from the departed Troy Tulowitzki. Story is a fascinating prospect. He looks like he should stick in the Majors at shortstop and he has plenty of power, continually hitting home runs and XBHs. The problem is he's set up to be the eventual long-term replacement for one of the best shortstops--offensively and defensively--who has ever played in Tulowitzki. For Rockies fans, it is a scary place to be in; the San Francisco parallel would be, one day upon Buster Posey being traded, Giants fans attempting to comfort themselves with the idea that, "We have Andrew Susac!" 

And that is one of the issues with prospects. Unlike my good friend *Camille* I'm entirely open to the Giants trading Tyler Beede if it means a David Price or Cole Hamels is possible. Obviously I'd love to keep Beede and Susac and Christian Arroyo and all of the shiny, exciting prospects the Giants have; in fact, yes, the Giants stand out as a team today that serves as fair warning to those who go overboard in disregarding the vital importance of a healthy (and in San Francisco's case, continually underrated) farm system, with prospects who were one day viewed as individuals with utility infielder ceilings (Joe Panik, Matt Duffy) becoming St. Louis Cardinals-like mega surprises. 

It's a place where one must carefully survey the scales and judiciously act upon all avenues of knowledge. For the individuals making the decisions, it's a rightly stressful moment in time. Thanks to the last five years I now find myself thinking greedily like some fallen, tragic Greek protagonist, and I am fine with Sabean, Evans and company mortgaging a few possible pieces of the future for the present (within reason... and I'm talking about an ace starting pitcher; to Dodger Stadium with selling the farm for a "lockdown closer" as A.J. Preller foolishly did earlier this year). Other fans of other teams doubtless feel differently. For San Francisco, St. Louis, Pittsburgh, the North Side of Chicago, Kansas City, Houston and elsewhere, we have seen many prospects blossom into centerpieces and unimaginably crucial contributors. The Mets now have a young hydra-like rotation of dominant hurlers that recalls the Giants from 2009-2011ish, and could become as lastingly potent as what the Braves spearheaded their NL East campaigns with a couple of decades ago. The Yankees have played an interestingly uncharacteristic role, thus far, of being guarded with their prospects while, over these last three or so years, revamping their farm system, all while maintaining a big league team intent on competing. Some prospect scuffling with Texas has posited the Rangers as a team which could arguably be better off selling high on some cost controlled, young players for an impactful ace to go along with Yu Darvish, such as Cole Hamels, with an eye toward 2016 and 2017. The A's, after years of selling all of their prospects off and now featuring a major league team with only one homegrown player out of twenty-five men in Sonny Gray, appear intent on restocking their farm with possible lottery ticket prospects like Nottingham, with an eye toward 2018 and beyond. 

Did anyone see that rumor floating around about the Padres wanting to trade Craig Kimbrel to Washington, D.C. for Trea Turner? A kind of "take backsies"? Hilarious.

This is fun.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Mikey Damage said:


> Tulo to Jays.
> 
> [USER]JM[/USER], thoughts?


I don't know if I am more excited that Reyes is gone or that Tulo is coming in. Reyes seems like addition by subtraction at this time in his career. Just so so many untimely errors costing the Jays. I feel he's cost them 5 games in the last couple months. Maybe it's not 5 but it certainly feels like it is. That's huge. It seems like he was providing 1 run and costing them 3. The net, he was shit. 

Tulo should still be able to hit at Rogers Centre. Not sure exactly where he will slate into the offense. Possibly 2 and bump everyone down a peg leading to more guys on base for the big bats? Put him after them to keep what's there in tact? We'll see. 

The bigger question is who goes to lead off now because Travis has been terrible in a lot of the games he's batted lead off this year. I still assume Travis will bat lead off though. 



THANOS said:


> I sense something else is in the works. Maybe we'll flip Edwin for pitching now? I could see something like this:
> 
> Edwin to the Indians for Carrasco?


I still think trading EDWIN will be a mistake.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

What prospects did Toronto give up? Rockies got a just as fragile SS but not as good of a hitter as Tulo. It's a confusing trade from Colorado's standpoint unless they got at least one good prospect.

This is pretty shocking to me, but the only better place for Tulo to land would be Yankees or Orioles. The DH should do him well.


Also CarGo is murderizing baseballs. Rockies better deal him to the Yankees stat IMO.


edit: I would not trade Encarnacion for Carrasco. Toronto should go after cheaper pitching.


----------



## RJM (Nov 15, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> What prospects did Toronto give up? Rockies got a just as fragile SS but not as good of a hitter as Tulo. It's a confusing trade from Colorado's standpoint unless they got at least one good prospect.
> 
> This is pretty shocking to me, but the only better place for Tulo to land would be Yankees or Orioles. The DH should do him well.
> 
> ...


Hoffman, Castro and one other who hasn't been announced yet


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The other prospect is Jesus Tinoco.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










HUGE upgrade!! Remember guys, a win is a win is a win, so upgrading a strength is just as good as updating our weakness in pitching.

As far as keeping Edwin goes, I would rather do that, since he's been playing injured all year with his sore shoulder, which has marked the return of the "long swing" and consequent higher k-rate, but acquiring a Fiers won't make a big enough difference unless we give up only C prospects?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't think we are that far off really. A lot of games lately have honestly come down to Reyes fucking up. I can think of 3 in the last 3 weeks. 3 extra wins and they are in tied for the wild card right now. That's just in recent memory as well. There's probably more. 

Then look at that game Boyd started and was terrible. The game Doubront was terrible. The games Copeland was terrible. Win a couple more of those and they are right there in the division. I don't think they should disrupt the offense. Do something minor to get a more reliable arm and that should be fine. Sure I'd love an elite arm and a closer but not at the expense of the current line up.


----------



## RJM (Nov 15, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If the Blue Jays get a pitcher before the deadline they'll make the wildcard easily I reckon, wouldn't even be surprised if they gave us a run for our money in the AL East race.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If this was the offseason I'd probably get why the BJs made that move more than I do. Yeah they'll mash teams to death but you have to think their is only so much more Tulo can produce over Reyes in a two month span. And in the postseason when pitching gets better, who's gonna be that guy for the BJs. Correct me if I'm wrong, but they're pretty much a right handed heavy lineup at this point, right? Someone like Cueto, Pineda, Tanaka, Archer, etc. could control that offense enough. 

Say, Price for a young stud or two? we can throw in Soria as well if you want him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nationals apparently making progress on trade for Papelbon. Not sure how that will affect the market for Kimbrel since the last report I saw had the Nats and Jays as the two most active suitors for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> If this was the offseason I'd probably get why the BJs made that move more than I do. Yeah they'll mash teams to death but you have to think their is only so much more Tulo can produce over Reyes in a two month span. And in the postseason when pitching gets better, who's gonna be that guy for the BJs. Correct me if I'm wrong, but they're pretty much a right handed heavy lineup at this point, right? Someone like Cueto, Pineda, Tanaka, Archer, etc. could control that offense enough.
> 
> Say, Price for a young stud or two? we can throw in Soria as well if you want him.


They are actually capable of having an entirely right handed line up against lefties.

Travis
Donaldson
Bautista
Tulo
JEDWIN
Martin
Smoak (SH)/Valencia
Collabello/Valencia
Pillar

Only lefties they have are Smoak (SH), Navarro (SH), Goins and Carrera.

I think it's more than just the offense though. Reyes was costing them games in the field. Errors leading to 2 and 3 unearned runs late in games a few times at least just recently.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> If this was the offseason I'd probably get why the BJs made that move more than I do. Yeah they'll mash teams to death but you have to think their is only so much more Tulo can produce over Reyes in a two month span. And in the postseason when pitching gets better, who's gonna be that guy for the BJs. Correct me if I'm wrong, but they're pretty much a right handed heavy lineup at this point, right? Someone like Cueto, Pineda, Tanaka, Archer, etc. could control that offense enough.
> 
> Say, Price for a young stud or two? we can throw in Soria as well if you want him.


Are you being serious? Yes, Tulo could break tomorrow, but he's so far beyond Reyes...you can't even compare the two.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tulo has been worth 1.2 fWAR this season. Reyes has been worth... 1.2 fWAR this season. Now, of course Tulo should #BeBetter in the future, but you have to add in the fact that he's also gonna be getting paid big, has major injury concerns, and that they had a much bigger need at pitching. There is something to be said for strengthening a strength, but when guys like Price, Chapman, Shields,, Carrasco, etc. are available, my first instinct wouldn't be "Let's add a SS!". I see the deadline as a time to look at your team and try to make quick fix upgrades at weaknesses (in the Jays case, pitching). This seems more like a winter meetings type deal, but if the BJs wanna just try to mash their way to the playoffs, I guess good luck to them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> Tulo has been worth 1.2 fWAR this season. Reyes has been worth... 1.2 fWAR this season. Now, of course Tulo should #BeBetter in the future, but you have to add in the fact that he's also gonna be getting paid big, has major injury concerns, and that they had a much bigger need at pitching. There is something to be said for strengthening a strength, but when guys like Price, Chapman, Shields,, Carrasco, etc. are available, my first instinct wouldn't be "Let's add a SS!". I see the deadline as a time to look at your team and try to make quick fix upgrades at weaknesses (in the Jays case, pitching). This seems more like a winter meetings type deal, but if the BJs wanna just try to mash their way to the playoffs, I guess good luck to them.


I think Toronto is just frustrated with Reyes' sloppy play recently. He's literally single handedly costed them multiple games with his defense as well as made some bad baserunning mistakes. He lacks fundamentals and it's coming back to haunt him as his body ages. For me, as someone that watches most games it's a welcomed change. It's not even so much that we are getting Tulo it's that we no longer have Reyes.

As far as I'm concerned if they had an opportunity to get rid of a 22 million dollar aging fast Reyes they needed to take it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's not the upgrade I have a problem with, but with the way they're using their most tradable assets. I understand they went after Cueto and just got outbid, and that Hamels would likely block a trade to them, but relying on Buehrle in a one game playoff or a rotation of Buehrle/Hutchinson/Estrada seems like a scary proposition. Especially when teams don't use their garbage pitchers and have more specialized pens in the playoffs since they have more rest days. 

Yeah you don't wanna blow up the farm for a chance in a one game playoff, but AA could be on the chopping block and it's been over 20 years. Sometimes you gotta pull the trigger and take a risk.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think it's a great upgrade for them, because it's picking up a guy who is not just a win-now asset, but a franchise asset. You can be a relevant team for the next 2-3 years with Tulo backing your play. And put pitching around him now. And it allowed you to dump Jose Reyes which is equally as great.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> It's not the upgrade I have a problem with, but with the way they're using their most tradable assets. I understand they went after Cueto and just got outbid, and that Hamels would likely block a trade to them, but relying on Buehrle in a one game playoff or a rotation of Buehrle/Hutchinson/Estrada seems like a scary proposition. Especially when teams don't use their garbage pitchers and have more specialized pens in the playoffs since they have more rest days.
> 
> Yeah you don't wanna blow up the farm for a chance in a one game playoff, but AA could be on the chopping block and it's been over 20 years. Sometimes you gotta pull the trigger and take a risk.


No one here (Toronto media) thinks they are done. They still have their calls they are making I have to assume. Maybe they have what is needed to get some of the other guys with these guys not included. We shall see. If they only get a Leake caliber pitcher now I can live with that as it's not like they only have a 1 year window. 

I think even though they didn't get Cueto now they think they have a shot to get him in the offseason with all the pitchers coming off the books.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Ultimately I think we should aim no higher than getting someone like Cashner, where we only give up C prospects like Mitch Nay, Matt Dean and Matt Boyd. Hell, Stroman is progressing so well that he may return late September in time to help the rotation.

On top of that, payroll should not be an issue for next year with all the contracts coming off the books.
Buehrle
Dickey
Thole
Romero
Navarro
Izturus

That's what $40-50 mil right there, so we should be able to land one of Cueto, Price, Samardzija, Zimmerman, Kazmir, Greinke, etc.

For 2016, we could be looking at a Rotation like this:

1) Free-agent Ace
2) Stroman
3) Hutchison
4) Norris
5) Osuna/Sanchez (with the other as closer/set-up to newly signed Benoit)

That has potential to be incredible if Norris regains his past dominance and control.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That is the best defensive left side of the infield in the majors now with Tulowitzki and Donaldson over there. That's a huge move for the Jays. Big time upgrade imo. Hope they spell Tulo regularly with days off or making him the DH. That artificial astro turf seems a little ominous right now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Royals got Zobrist. This team is truly all-in. Stacked.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

jays acquire tulo on my birthday hh

is this real?

now all they have to do is get kimbrel or chapman :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

RE: White Sox being sellers...

I don't think they should sell anyone other than Samardzija, who, other than Abreu or Sale, would net the most in return. Plus, with Shark saying all along that he was going to pursue being an unrestricted free agent, they might as well get a return for him while they can.

Rodon will find his control. A lot of Cubs fans wanted Rodon over Schwarber in that draft. Now, with the quick success of Schwarber on the big league level, people write off Rodon. He's still going to be an excellent pitcher once he can command the plate.

Sale, Q', Rodon, Fulmer, Robertson moving forward is a very formidable pitching stable moving forward. If the Sox can get rid of LaRoche, Eaton or Alexei then obviously they should do it. Address the positional players in the draft moving forward. It sucks that Hahn invested in 30-35 year olds this offseason. Melky is going to hit though. They're only two or three pieces away. They need a power hitter in RF and 3B.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Papelbon traded to Washington.



Mejia suspended 162 games for positive test



THE GOOD GUYS ARE ALREADY UP 2-0 IN THE TOP OF THE FIRST AND LOOKING FOR MORE!


IT IS NOW A 4-0 SOX LEAD, YES!

5-0 GOOD GUYS...IN THE TOP OF THE 1ST...DONT STOP NOW BOYSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Seriously, where have these White Sox been all year? Also LOL at the Red Sox fans booing and chanting for Pedro. :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Seriously, where have these White Sox been all year? Also LOL at the Red Sox fans booing and chanting for Pedro. :lol




Is that what they were chanting? :ti



:fuck Shark isn't on tonight, Sox better score more.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Is that what they were chanting? :ti


Yep. :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Watching Soto catch pisses me off, every time he throws it back to the pitcher he like falls forward as he throws it, it annoys me lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pablo Sandoval is the worst position player out of 161 qualified starting players. /_attempts to not gleefully smile and laugh, barely keeping a straight face_ :mj @Notorious 

So the Mejia suspension helps to explain the Clippard trade. 

Looks like the three frontrunners, in order, for Cole Hamels are the Rangers, Dodgers and Giants. I'm fairly sure the Giants are throwing their hat in the ring in part to simply force the bidding up in prospect cost for the Dodgers. 

The White Sox are playing themselves out of the seller role. :lol

Let's pause a moment to celebrate Alex Rodriguez and his 40th birthday yesterday. He's now hit six home runs on his birthday in his career! #24 for the season last night! :mark: :hb @Shala's Summertime Massacre and @ABrown

Ben Zobrist is a fantastic fit for Kansas City. He'll man left field while Alex Gordon is out, and he can move to second base thereafter, but with his flexibility be just about anywhere. That's a scary team as presently constructed, especially once Gordon returns.

Papelbon to the Nats, seems like an all right trade both teams considering his salary.

Angels and Rays with a trade. David DeJesus to the Angels for Eduar Lopez from the Rays. This only minutes after acquiring David Murphy from the Indians for infield prospect Eric Stamets. So the Angels' plan is probably: DeJesus platoons with Victorino, Murphy platoons with Cron and Joyce gets DFA'd. Or something along those lines. I have to say, the Angels front office is pulling off some terrific deals here; Lopez and Stamets are not highly regarded prospects at all, especially Lopez who I believe was ranked #29 or #30 in the Angels system.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*OK...BLUE JAYS...LET'S...PLAY...TULO*

Pablo just hit a bomb, might be the 2nd worst now. Bonafacio just injured his hip 

Sox should become buyers now and get Hamels or Shields or Price. Or all 3.

Calling it now, Beckham will hit a bomb his next at bat.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*OK...BLUE JAYS...LET'S...PLAY...TULO*

One of those games where a team has 0 hits and hasn't walked or gotten hit or hasn't had an error to help them is going on right now in New York.


Shark just got 6 outs on 8 pitches.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

They must be playing the Padres.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

LOL Padres. :side: @CamillePunk! :mark:

Keep rolling, SYNDERGAARD!

Also, wow, with this and the Blue Jays making trades, this is a fairly decent reminder of how rough of a trade that was for Toronto. Alderson sold high at the perfect time and AA walked right into that bear trap.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> LOL Padres. :side: @CamillePunk! :mark:
> 
> Keep rolling, SYNDERGAARD!
> 
> Also, wow, with this and the Blue Jays making trades, this is a fairly decent reminder of how rough of a trade that was for Toronto. Alderson sold high at the perfect time and AA walked right into that bear trap.




Care to elaborate please? Who's AA?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @MillionDollarProns @scrilla this is your daily reminder that all five members of the Giants' entirely homegrown infield are among the twenty best position players in the National League this season, thus far. osey2

(Had to post that with an hour and thirty five minutes before the next Giants game for fear of a jinx. Also, I'm kind of happy to see Joe MVPanik receive a night off.)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Care to elaborate please? Who's AA?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is a solid article on the subject from a Blue Jays fan/writer: http://news.nationalpost.com/sports...ter-how-good-noah-syndergaard-turns-out-to-be

Ultimately the trade isn't as bad as it might have been otherwise since the much-hyped catching prospect Travis d'Arnaud cannot, as the article states, seem to stay healthy for any sustained period of time, but moderate mitigation of bad results do not excuse bad process.

AA is Alex Anthopoulos, Senior Vice President of Baseball Operations and General Manager of the Toronto Blue Jays. 

It was a predictably poor trade. Which isn't to suggest Dickey's been downright horrible for the Jays, just, he was not worth the cost. Nevertheless... 

:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Well Abreu just got the strangest home run I've ever seen.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*OK...BLUE JAYS...LET'S...PLAY...TULO*



Chrome said:


> Well Abreu just got the strangest home run I've ever seen.



I just got tickets to the White Sox game on Tuesday. First row 3rd base side, section 146 baby.


I love how Hawk always talks about guys hitting bombs in batting practice...anyone can hit bombs in batting practice lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> I just got tickets to the White Sox game on Tuesday. First row 3rd base side, section 146 baby.
> 
> 
> I love how Hawk always talks about guys hitting bombs in batting practice...anyone can hit bombs in batting practice lol.
> ...


Not bad. I was planning on going to one of the Cubs games next month but now I might try to make a few more if they keep playing like this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

And now DROW presents... 

Fun With Slash Lines:

Player A: 226/.274/.456
Player B: .256/.289/.465 


Player A is Ryan Howard. 

Player B is Madison Bumgarner. :bum
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @MillionDollarProns @scrilla


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bumgarner has had a lot less at bats though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> And now DROW presents...
> 
> Fun With Slash Lines:
> 
> ...


:lmao The Modern Day Babe Ruth! :mark: The Sultan of San Francisco! :bow


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yankees have 15 runs in 3 innings.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Bumgarner has had a lot less at bats though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Still, that's REALLY good for a pitcher.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Still, that's REALLY good for a pitcher.



Yea I know, at least 1 pitcher can hit. I mean, all of these pitchers used to hit in college/high school and then come to the majors and can't hit anymore. It's sad really.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Erm, not really. These guys made it to the majors because they can pitch, not hit. There's a huge difference between college pitching and MLB guys, cmon now. Even some hitters that have done it all their life struggle to hit big league pitching. Frankly, I'm pretty surprised whenever I see any competent hitting pitcher when you consider how damn hard it is.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



CamillePunk said:


> GIANTS have won 12 of their last 13, tonight behind yet another very solid outing by :heston He gave up two in the 6th but responded by striking out two in the 7th, going out on a very high note.
> 
> BRANDON CRAWFORD THE RIGHTFUL PRINCE OF THE SEVEN KINGDOMS AND DORNE's two-run homer was the difference in the game.
> 
> ...


I'm the exclusive baseball lawyer of the New York Yankees.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

When Kang hits a HR he hits a fucking HR.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Mets are creeping up on Washington.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Cubs need to move Castro while they can. Slide Russell to SS, recall Baez and make him the 2B. Give Schwarber the lions share of time behind the plate. 

Fowler
Schwarber
Rizzo 
Bryant
Soler
Baez
Coghlan/DeNorfia
Pitcher
Russell

That is a :mark: worthy lineup. Tyson Ross for Castro sounds appealing. Sad to see the descension of Starlin. Was one of the better hitters in the MLB for 2-3 years. Now he can't hit and can't field.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

No ones going to want Castro.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Welp, Cain got caned! 

But it's fine because the DODGERS LOST. :mark: Well done, Dodger's Opponent! 

(I actually watched much of that game as it was on at the same time and the Giants were being woeful)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing 

Well, we all knew it had to happen one day. It was destiny. Mat Latos to the Dodgers. Darth Vader has found his Evil Empire.

Unfortunately the Marlins are sending one of the 2014 GIANTS' heroes, Michael Morse, to the Dodgers as well. He's now more machine than man. 

Compensation pick, #34 for next year, goes from Miami to LA, too. 

There is a poetic accuracy to the Evil One, Latos, joining the Evil Team. However, he's doubtless better than his ERA suggests as FIP, xFIP and SIERA all indicate. He's also been murderous against the Giants throughout his career, more recent history (and some extraordinarily important history) notwithstanding.

Pls respawn, Giants.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Good thing Matt Latos sucks. Michael Morse is going to replace Puig after they trade him :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/07/oma...escobar-join-powers-for-absurd-defensive-play @AryaDark there is your team in action! :mark:

Did anyone of us mention that the Mariners turned a triple play a few days ago? No. That happened. Used to be national news when a triple play was turned in baseball. What has happened to this country? Thanks, Obama.

Fine article and video on that here: http://www.seattletimes.com/sports/mariners/mariners-triple-play-hadnt-been-seen-since-1955/

Yankees with 21 runs last night at Arlington. Multiple position players pitched for the Rangers. That is always fun.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

jays engaged in a bidding war for price :mark:

gonna be tough to out-bargain the yanks and dodgers though


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Dodgers aren't willing to trade any top guys and likely aren't that desperate. I'm worried about how much AA will trade given his job is on the line.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tyler Glasnow promoted to AAA finally. Next stop, Pittsburgh. In 342.1 innings of minor league baseball he has a 2.05 ERA and opponents hit .164 against him. 1 fucking 64. Cole/Glasnow are going to rape. He actually has displayed much more dominant stuff in the minors than Cole did.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Well, we all knew it had to happen one day. It was destiny. Mat Latos to the Dodgers. Darth Vader has found his Evil Empire.
> 
> Unfortunately the Marlins are sending one of the 2014 GIANTS' heroes, Michael Morse, to the Dodgers as well. He's now more machine than man.


Wow, talk about a one-two punch to the gut. Michael Morse is too pure a soul, too genial a meathead to play for such objectively vile cretins. Mat Latos on the other hand shall fit in perfectly.


----------



## RJM (Nov 15, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Capuano DFA'd :mark: Gave up 5 runs in 2/3 IP last night but we bailed him out and just threw a no-hitter for the rest of the night and our offense scored 21 (twenty-one) runs :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Champ said:


> jays engaged in a bidding war for price :mark:
> 
> gonna be tough to out-bargain the yanks and dodgers though


That would be awful dude, we'd have to give up Pompey, Norris, Alford, and more. That would be crippling to our system.



JM said:


> The Dodgers aren't willing to trade any top guys and likely aren't that desperate. I'm worried about how much AA will trade given his job is on the line.


This. I would rather we trade Boyd, Mitch Nay, and Matt Dean as a package for someone like Cashner so at least we'll still have Norris and Pompey for next year, and Alford for 2017.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah the Jays SHOULD NOT get any pitcher for their major prospects. Just go hard at pitchers in free agency. There is zero reason for the Jays to WIN this year. Bautista and Edwin aren't getting younger of course, but they still have some good years left in those bats.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Well they already traded a major pitching prospect lulz. 

I'm worried but more or less indifferent. We'll see what happens. 

Our line up is probably too good to not try to win though. You can't waste elite talent's prime years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Tyler Glasnow promoted to AAA finally. Next stop, Pittsburgh. In 342.1 innings of minor league baseball he has a 2.05 ERA and opponents hit .164 against him. 1 fucking 64. Cole/Glasnow are going to rape. He actually has displayed much more dominant stuff in the minors than Cole did.


What are the contract situations for Burnett and Liriano?

If Glasnow is good, they should retain both those older guys since they're still good. Frank is downright unhittable some games. And really the only time Liriano gets messed up is because he does it to himself with BB.

Cole/Liriano/Burnett/Glasnow could rival what the Mets have (not with age obviously). Is Taillon recovering well from Tommy John?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626410333381468160
Agreed.

Jose Bautista follows me on twitter btw.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

First Jays line up with Tulo...


Tulo
JD
Jose
Edwin
Martin
the rest


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Yeah the Jays SHOULD NOT get any pitcher for their major prospects. Just go hard at pitchers in free agency. There is zero reason for the Jays to WIN this year. Bautista and Edwin aren't getting younger of course, but they still have some good years left in those bats.


I couldn't agree more. We have Donaldson, Martin, and Tulo locked up long-term and all are projected to be serious contributors via WAR for the next 4 years or so of their contracts. There's no need to give up the controllable years of Norris, Pompey, Alford, SRF, etc, to get two months of Price.

If we want someone like Price, Greinke, Cueto, or Shark, Shark, we can sign them in the off-season with the crazy 40-50 million coming off the books after 2015.



JM said:


> Well they already traded a major pitching prospect lulz.
> 
> I'm worried but more or less indifferent. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Our line up is probably too good to not try to win though. You can't waste elite talent's prime years.


Yes it sucks to lose Hoff, but SRF and Norris could contribute most of what Hoff would have contributed if w keep them. Also, Tulo is a trade for the long-term as much as the short-term and the value we get is worse the cost I believe.

We should just go for someone cheap and just hope that Norris figures it out quick to come help, and Stro-show returns to help in September.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> First Jays line up with Tulo...
> 
> 
> Tulo
> ...




No Edwin tonight.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Tata Toothy said:


> No Edwin tonight.




:ti benches edwin, wtf. Unless he's injured.



Also, LETS GO BOYS, TIME TO GET 7 IN A ROW!!!!!!!!!! MY PICK TO CLICK TODAY IS EATON. WHAT ARE YOURS?



MY PICK TO CLICK JUST HIT A LEAD OFF HOME RUN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah thumb or something for Edwin. He's been banged up all season.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

WOO in a tight pitcher's duel the Giants drop 5 runs in the bottom of the seventh which would be all the runs scored in the game. Superb outing by Jacob Edward Peavy whose ERA has plummeted since his disastrous start to the season many moons ago. 4 hits no walks and no runs allowed in six innings. All that was needed with the stellar relief by STRICKLAND, ROMO, and LOPEZ. 

With this win the Giants are even steven with the vile Dodgers in the NL West at 56-45, but clearly the GIANTS are the hot team right now, having won 13 of their last 15. At this point I'd actually be fine with shipping off Beede if we can get a quality starter to replace Hudson in the rotation. The gauntlet of doom known as AUGUST is fast approaching. 

Apparently the Dodgers-Marlins trade seemingly designed by The Great Other himself is in peril. Sure would be nice if we didn't have to have Mat Latos in our freaking division.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

My pick to click hit a lead off homerun, also who's watching the Sox game? Porcello just tripped and landed on 1st base :ti :ti



Melky Cabrera has been going insane lately, another hit.












Melky's July...and he's 1-1 so far today. Add a run now.


The last time Chris Sale walked a right handed batter was 140 right handed batters ago.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

My pick to click just hit a double and got an RBI :drose. 

Eaton today is 2-2 HR, 2B, 2RBI, 1 R 

Looks like I picked the right pick to click.




-edit-

Tulo hit a home run in his Jays debut. JM must be marking.
Another hit for Melky...SEVEN MULTI HIT GAMES IN A ROW.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TULO!!!!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ALEXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII YES! YES! HELL YES!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lmao

This Hawk Harrelson gimmick is the best thing to ever happen in WF's history.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> What are the contract situations for Burnett and Liriano?
> 
> If Glasnow is good, they should retain both those older guys since they're still good. Frank is downright unhittable some games. And really the only time Liriano gets messed up is because he does it to himself with BB.
> 
> Cole/Liriano/Burnett/Glasnow could rival what the Mets have (not with age obviously). Is Taillon recovering well from Tommy John?


Burnett is making like 10 mill this year I believe and is scheduled to retired after this season, and probably will. He stated he came back here to retire. Frankie is locked up for another two years. 

Everything regarding Taillon's TJ surgery was said to have gone good, but then he needed hernia surgery before he even pitched again and he's out til 2016. They still make mention of him on the top 100 lists, saying he'd be on them if not for injury. But that's about it. There's no gauging what he's going to do until he starts throwing competitive ball again. 

Probably gonna be something like Cole/Liriano/Glasnow/Moron/Free Agent next season by the All-Star break. There's also Nick Kingham, who's a pretty solid pitching prospect as well. He was our only guy in AAA who would have made his MLB debut this year, but he's out for the year too. 

So looking like Cole/Liriano/Glasnow/Taillon/Kingham at some point. Which is pretty damn good. Four out of those five hit upper 90s/triple digits regularly.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hawk literally just asked people to tweet him cures for cramps. :ti :ti :ti


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Mets just landed Carlos Gomez for Zach Wheeler and Wilmer Flores. This is a HUGE get for them, even if CarGo is having a down year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yep. Looks like Alex Wood and Mat Latos are both going to the Dodgers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

TRADES.

I'm getting more worried about what AA will give for Price. An extension better be in play if a trade does happen. Which of course will be an overpay for Toronto. I'm fine with trading for a controlled David Price.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Gomez leaving Milwaukee :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I can hear ACP crying all the way from Wisconsin.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> TRADES.
> 
> I'm getting more worried about what AA will give for Price. An extension better be in play if a trade does happen. Which of course will be an overpay for Toronto. I'm fine with trading for a controlled David Price.




Doesn't matter, White Sox are coming to take the second wild card spot.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> TRADES.
> 
> I'm getting more worried about what AA will give for Price. An extension better be in play if a trade does happen. Which of course will be an overpay for Toronto. I'm fine with trading for a controlled David Price.


I'm not. We could just get him in the off-season at likely the same monetary price, without giving up our top 5 prospects left in the system :draper2.

AA better just trade for Cashner and leave it at that. 

I have a feeling Edwin is getting traded though. The way he's scowling in the dugout tonight despite Toronto owning the Phillies seems to dictate he's pissed about much more than losing Reyes. I bet Alex asked Edwin if he would be traded to the Indians or Mets for Carrasco or Harvey/Thor.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Doesn't matter, White Sox are coming to take the second wild card spot.


Not a chance.

"You can take them out the raceeeeeeee............YESSSS!!!"


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I'm not. We could just get him in the off-season at likely the same monetary price, without giving up our top 5 prospects left in the system :draper2.
> 
> AA better just trade for Cashner and leave it at that.
> 
> I have a feeling Edwin is getting traded though. The way he's scowling in the dugout tonight despite Toronto owning the Phillies seems to dictate he's pissed about much more than losing Reyes. I bet Alex asked Edwin if he would be traded to the Indians or Mets for Carrasco or Harvey/Thor.



Or he's pissed off about being injured again and not becoming the focal point of the offense anymore cause of Tulo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I'm not. We could just get him in the off-season at likely the same monetary price, without giving up our top 5 prospects left in the system :draper2.
> 
> AA better just trade for Cashner and leave it at that.
> 
> I have a feeling Edwin is getting traded though. The way he's scowling in the dugout tonight despite Toronto owning the Phillies seems to dictate he's pissed about much more than losing Reyes. I bet Alex asked Edwin if he would be traded to the Indians or Mets for Carrasco or Harvey/Thor.


David Price is not going to chose Toronto on the open market.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Or he's pissed off about being injured again and not becoming the focal point of the offense anymore cause of Tulo.


He's never been the focal point of the offence lulz. It's always been Bautista till this year and now it's been Donaldson for the most part this year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> He's never been the focal point of the offence lulz. It's always been Bautista till this year and now it's been Donaldson for the most part this year.



Sorry, I meant like the 2nd main person. Now he's not even the 3rd.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Or he's pissed off about being injured again and not becoming the focal point of the offense anymore cause of Tulo.


That's possible, but reports say he just stunned his thumb, and he's sitting for precautionary measures.



JM said:


> David Price is not going to chose Toronto on the open market.


Maybe not, but the market will be filled with premier pitching and money talks. We will have 50 million coming off the books after 2015, so we could give him a Scherzer type contract, if we decide he's worth it. Personally, I'd prefer Cueto though since he has more pitchability and makes adjustments every game to improve his peripheral stats.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> That's possible, but reports say he just stunned his thumb, and he's sitting for precautionary measures.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not, but the market will be filled with premier pitching and money talks. We will have 50 million coming off the books after 2015, so we could give him a Scherzer type contract, if we decide he's worth it. Personally, I'd prefer Cueto though since he has more pitchability and makes adjustments every game to improve his peripheral stats.


Money and years talk unfortunately and Toronto has always been hesitant to give anyone more than 5 years. They even had a policy about it at one point. That is why they need to trade for players under control for the remainder of an existing contract.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Firstly: I only have enough time to scan the thread but in response to inquiries about David Price, he and his agent insist that he will fully test free agency. The team acquiring him will truly be renting him. Obviously the exclusive negotiating window holds some value but not too much, really, in the realm of MLB free agency. Not arguing against trading for him, by the way, just pointing that out. 


Aaaaannnd I'm worried as hell about the Dodgers. They are making so many moves. They just completed the three-way trade with Miami and Atlanta and nab Alex Wood. The Tigers want a young cost-controlled starting pitcher for a 2016 reload. Wood provides that. The Dodgers will flip Wood for Price, along with another prospect or two. I can feel it. The Dodgers are about to boast a rotation of Kershaw-Greinke-Price-Latos-Anderson going into the postseason. 


Oh, and the Rangers are trading for Cole Hamels. Looks like it's almost done. Just in time to face the Giants on Sunday! Hope the Giants can score another 9 runs against him as in a few weeks ago... Probably not. :side:


Haven't even seen today's GIANTS game yet, but will eventually tonight, haha. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah Rangers writer TR Sullivan is saying a Hamels deal could be done by tomorrow.

I like Hamels. I think he has the mindset to not be destroyed by the intense Texas heat. Darvish/Hamels is about the best 1-2 punch the Rangers have ever had.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The White Sox should just turn into buyers. Get a pitcher, get Cespedes, boom.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Money and years talk unfortunately and Toronto has always been hesitant to give anyone more than 5 years. They even had a policy about it at one point. That is why they need to trade for players under control for the remainder of an existing contract.


Well that was a Beeston policy and he's retiring after 2015, so that policy will go with him. I think if a pitcher protects to retain most of his stuff over a long period than these 10 year deals can make sense.

Out of the pitchers available Cueto is getting it done with a low-mid fastball already and he makes so many adjustments that his peripheral stats go up every single year, and, hell, every pitch it seems. I trust that Cueto will age the best and keep his pitchability through most of the contract.

Give Cueto something similar to Scherzer and he'd make a great 1-2 punch with Stro-show for years!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Well that was a Beeston policy and he's retiring after 2015, so that policy will go with him. I think if a pitcher protects to retain most of his stuff over a long period than these 10 year deals can make sense.
> 
> Out of the pitchers available Cueto is getting it done with a low-mid fastball already and he makes so many adjustments that his peripheral stats go up every single year, and, hell, every pitch it seems. I trust that Cueto will age the best and keep his pitchability through most of the contract.
> 
> Give Cueto something similar to Scherzer and he'd make a great 1-2 punch with Stro-show for years!


It seems like AA believes in the 5 year deals as well. We shall see. It may not matter what AA believes though as he'll likely be relieved of his duties if the Blue Jays don't make the playoffs.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> It seems like AA believes in the 5 year deals as well. We shall see. It may not matter what AA believes though as he'll likely be relieved of his duties if the Blue Jays don't make the playoffs.


I think the Tulo deal has almost guaranteed that AA will stay on for at least another year, regardless of a new President coming in. I just hope AA doesn't blow his load to pick up Price. 

I would be fine with Edwin for Ross, Kimbrell, and prospects though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Ross will be with the Cubs before the deadline. Srs. Hearing Baez or Castro for Ross or Cashner. They've been working on that for a week or so.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Ross will be with the Cubs before the deadline. Srs. Hearing Baez or Castro for Ross or Cashner. They've been working on that for a week or so.


That would be interesting, as I know both of them are top Jays targets right now.

AA waiting so long to pick up a pitcher, that he'll be like this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626579994584711168
when his last offer is rejected for the Cubs and we don't get any pitching :lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

AND THIS BALL GAME IS OVA!!!!!!! 9-2 GOOD GUYS, THIS MAKES IT 7 WINS IN A ROW NOW! YOUR CHICAGO WHITE SOX ARE NOW ONLY 1 GAME UNDER .500 AND ARE ONLY 2.5 GAMES BACK OF THE WILD CARD. THESE BOYS NEVA QUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE HAVE YOUNG GUN CANNON BALL ARM CHRIS "K" SALE GOING TOMORROW TO HOPEFULLY HELP LEAD US TO 8 WINS A ROW AND BACK TO .500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Carlos Gomez ended up not getting traded.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Don't forget to do frustrated Hawk. Mad Hawk. Furious Hawk. Dejected Hawk.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That's odd. I wonder what the contingency in the deal was. Somebody didn't pass their physical? I don't know if I've ever seen a situation like the one with Wilmer Flores balling his eyes out like that, thinking he was traded.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Don't forget to do frustrated Hawk. Mad Hawk. Furious Hawk. Dejected Hawk.



I asked for my name change on the 21st of July, it got changed the 22nd of July. Since the 22nd of July the White Sox are 7-1. I can't do any of those you just mentioned. I think my name change turned the White Sox season around.


CAUSE THESE BOYS DON'T QUIT! THEY'RE SO YOUNG AND ENERGETIC, THEY DON'T QUIT, I STICK WITH THEM TILL THE END. AND DANGUNIT IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN THESE BOYS!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> That's odd. I wonder what the contingency in the deal was. Somebody didn't pass their physical? I don't know if I've ever seen a situation like the one with Wilmer Flores balling his eyes out like that, thinking he was traded.




The Mets backed out, because of Gomez's hip issue.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I wouldn't be happy if I was a Mets fan. CarGo can do it all and is probably the best position player available.

What do you know about the prospects the Rangers gave up, MrMr


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> I wouldn't be happy if I was a Mets fan. CarGo can do it all and is probably the best position player available.
> 
> What do you know about the prospects the Rangers gave up, MrMr


edit(i need to lrn2read): the only one I know about is Jorge Alfaro. Catcher with serious power, but has serious contact issues. He's got a cannon for an arm. Rangers kept Gallo and Mazara and those were the two I'd rather them not trade.

It was 6 players in total including Matt Harrison.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The moment I saw Joe Blanton DFA'd I was like yeah...Pirates are picking him up. And they did.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing

ence ence ence ence ence

The Alien of the Hour, Hunter MVPence! Jake MVPeavy! Nori MVAoki! Gregor MVBlanco! Matt MVDuffy! Brandon MVBelt! Brandon MVCrawford! Hector MVSanchez! Ehire MVAdrianza! Hunter MVStrickland! Sergio MVRomo! Javier MVLopez! 

As *Camille* noted, the MVGiants have won 13 of their last 15 games! :woo :woo :mark: :mark:






:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The story of that highlight reel being that Hunter Pence is a Nordic god sent to Earth to destroy the GIANTS' enemies.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

What were the Cards thinking on that Moss trade? He's been a good power bat, but he's not having a good year at all, and he's a shitty defensive player. They gave up a top 3 prospect for that? Pretty desperate. A-Ram has similar numbers to Moss and we gave up a non-prospect for him. They could have went after Upton or CarGo before that if they were dealing a top prospect, and signed them since they just worked a billion dollar TV deal.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

PRICE to the Jays :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Wow. It'll be awesome when Price leaves the Jays for Chicago at the end of the season.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays will regret Price.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Two potential starters and a possible reliever... I'll take it. Hopefully Cespedes can net a nice arm or two for us as well.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I LIKE BOTH THE TIGERS AND THE BLUE JAYS SO I AM EXCITED BY THIS DEAL.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

All we gave up was the overrated Norris (well he could be an ace, but he needs to figure out his control), potential #5 Boyd, and reliever Labourt for 10 starts of Price?

I'm definitely ok with that. Also, he sounds excited to be here, and with 54 million coming off the book this year we can easily fit a 10 year 230 million contract into our payroll.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626818945803231232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626822459027812352


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

2nd best case scenario is the Jays make a serious run and fall short. Price bonds with the team and signs, relishing the thought of owning the AL East again.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Boston/NY are going to be bidding 20-30 blonde virgins for his services I think it's a pipe dream that he would stay in Toronto. Though right now, who looks better in the AL East? He knows he's going to get more run support than god there. The Yankees/Sox are both kind of a mess, the Rays obviously can't afford him, and Baltimore is operating out of the small market handbook.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Boston/NY are going to be bidding 20-30 blonde virgins for his services I think it's a pipe dream that he would stay in Toronto. Though right now, who looks better in the AL East? He knows he's going to get more run support than god there. The Yankees/Sox are both kind of a mess, the Rays obviously can't afford him, and Baltimore is operating out of the small market handbook.


Toronto has 50 million + coming off the books and are spending pretty loosely these days. I wouldn't be concerned about the aav, it's the years I'm worried about.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Toronto has 50 million + coming off the books and are spending pretty loosely these days. I wouldn't be concerned about the aav, it's the years I'm worried about.


Who are they losing this off season?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Boston/NY are going to be bidding 20-30 blonde virgins for his services I think it's a pipe dream that he would stay in Toronto. Though right now, who looks better in the AL East? He knows he's going to get more run support than god there. The Yankees/Sox are both kind of a mess, the Rays obviously can't afford him, and Baltimore is operating out of the small market handbook.


Yankees were hit bad today with Pineda going to the DL for elbow issues which helps us greatly.

And like I said, we have 54 million coming off the books this year so we can definitely outbid anyone else to sign him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Who are they losing this off season?


Izturis 3Mil
Estrada 4Mil
Navarro 5Mil
Tulo is 2Mil cheaper than Reyes
MB is 20Mil
RA is 12Mil
Romero's 8Mil

That's 54Mil coming off the books.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Wow. It'll be awesome when Price leaves the Jays for Chicago at the end of the season.




Price to the White Sox would be awesome...Sale/Price/Quintana/Rodon/insert random jobber here (Danks)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Chicago team that will sign him will be the Cubs.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think the Jays will 100% sign one of Price, Cueto or Greinke in the off-season, it's just a matter of who? Personally I like Cueto the best, but Price would be my second choice!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> The Chicago team that will sign him will be the Cubs.




I realize this, I was just dreaming, LET AN OLD MAN DREAM DAGUNIT. Not that I don't believe in Danks, he is our best pitcher out there, he shows our young guns how it is, he always has those good games where he gives up only 5 runs with 21 hits and still wins. He is our man, the rally starter, the master.


That was Hawk talking btw.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think LAD are going to throw the bank at Greinke to stay. NY/Boston both need pitching though, I think it's hard to believe that one of Greinke/Price don't end up on one of those teams.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Abreu with a 2 run bomb:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Mini CarGo to the Stros'. They're strong up the middle, folks. Correa and Gomez for at least the next two years. They still strike out too much for my liking. They've gotten Lowrie back and will replace Valbuena with Lowrie at third, so that'll help the contact rate for the team. Fiers is run of the mill imo.

I'm liking what they're doing in Houston. Still pretty weak in the OF, even with the addition of mini CarGo. They're a dangerous team if they get into the playoffs. Think they can sweep the Angels tonight, too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Soria to Pirates for Jacoby Jones. Not bad. Jones is a SS (who might have been moved to OF, I can't remember) who displayed good power last year, but rough K rate. There's potential there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Mini CarGo to the Stros'. They're strong up the middle, folks. Correa and Gomez for at least the next two years. They still strike out too much for my liking. They've gotten Lowrie back and will replace Valbuena with Lowrie at third, so that'll help the contact rate for the team. Fiers is run of the mill imo.
> 
> I'm liking what they're doing in Houston. *Still pretty weak in the OF*, even with the addition of mini CarGo. They're a dangerous team if they get into the playoffs. Think they can sweep the Angels tonight, too.


When Springer returns, they'll be ok in the OF.

Stros are winning the AL West. I just can't buy that LA has what it takes. Trout and Pujols are great, but they can only do so much.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

True. I forgot about Springer. He was off my radar for some reason. Lawls


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I think the Jays will 100% sign one of Price, Cueto or Greinke in the off-season, it's just a matter of who? Personally I like Cueto the best, but Price would be my second choice!


Eh, I wouldn't be so sure. With the Taxes they'll need to pay more than Max got to compare. You really think they are going to give $35 million aav to one of those guys?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

What's John Danks doing on the mound in a Chris Sale costume?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dammit AJ. He has a history of falling apart post-break. Maybe with picking up Blanton they'll spot start him a few times to give AJ rest.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:mj2 Chris Sale.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Eh, I wouldn't be so sure. With the Taxes they'll need to pay more than Max got to compare. You really think they are going to give $35 million aav to one of those guys?


Actually, that's a common misconception, US taxes on wages over $379,000 annually is 35% and in Canada it maxes out at 29%. It's only the middle class that suffers through tax differences.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Actually, that's a common misconception, US taxes on wages over $379,000 annually is 35% and in Canada it maxes out at 29%. It's only the middle class that suffers through tax differences.


Huh? Source? 

Everything I know and read says it's 45% in Ontario but they are only taxed for the Days they spend in Canada. Which is about 45% of the season. You also need to consider that these are (for the most part) American residents and citizens working in Canada.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Actually, that's a common misconception, US taxes on wages over $379,000 annually is 35% and in Canada it maxes out at 29%. It's only the middle class that suffers through tax differences.


Read this.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...layers-will-take-2-million-tax-hit-in-canada/


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Huh? Source?
> 
> Everything I know and read says it's 45% in Ontario but they are only taxed for the Days they spend in Canada. Which is about 45% of the season. You also need to consider that these are (for the most part) American residents and citizens working in Canada.





JM said:


> Read this.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...layers-will-take-2-million-tax-hit-in-canada/


My bad, I was looking at Federal only, but yeah provincial/state taxes tend to favor the States more than Canada. At 30 million a year though, losing a couple millions due to the tax differences for 1/2 of the games isn't killer if they contribute to RRSP's, among other things, with income earned in Canada (it's tax shield that can allow them to get a lot of what they have to pay back).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Price should come to Texas. NO STATE INCOME TAX FTW.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays apparently sold 21,000 game tickets today alone.

At least they did something this year at the deadline. Should motivate everyone on the squad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

HOLD UP EVERYONE HOLD UP.

The most important, most critical, biggest, baddest trade deadline news has hit: Mike "Loras" Leake is a San Francisco Giant! :mark: :side:

It happened just as I finally got home just minutes ago, hahaha...
@AryaDark, thought, m'lady? @Ash?
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @UnDeFeatedKing

*AD/LC* and *Pratch*, the Giants are sending right-handed pitching prospect Keury Mella to Cincinnati in this trade, with another prospect yet to be named. I would say that this is an excellent "haul" for Leake, even if it were only Mella. He's a prospect many a Giants fan has dreamed on for a while now, though he continues to figure it out. One of the Giants' top pitching prospects at this juncture, and it hurts to lose him for a "rental" in Leake. However, if Leake performs quite well as a GIANT I am sure the odds of the GIANTS re-signing Leake in the winter are astronomically high. He will love pitching at AT&T Park, the world's greatest haven for right-handed pitchers.

Leake to the Giants has felt as destined and foretold and inevitable as Latos to the Dodgers. You could see this coming years ago, in my opinion.

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

So long, Keury.  


Oh, and the Blue Jays are as "all in" as any team has ever been at the deadline. "AA" clearly operating with the knowledge that if things turn belly up for the Blue Jays, and all of his bold moves don't work out (say, an AL WC game exit like the Oakland A's last year, or what have you) he won't be around for the fallout anyway. :lol I'd be extremely anxious and excited were I a Blue Jays fan, though, so a hearty congrats to all of the Jays fans here.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

No more Tim Hudson starts?! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*Loras Leake needs to just stay away from walls and he wont get burned. :aryha

He's a damn good hitter for a pitcher as well. Good pick up for the Giants. Especially in that park.*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shamelessly taken from Reddit:



> Mike Leake at home: 4.93 ERA, .281/.343/.463 against, 1.23 HR/9
> Mike Leake on road: 2.28 ERA, .191/.232/.289 against, 0.63 HR/9


Veeeerrrryyyy iiiinnnnttteresss:dean


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



AryaDark said:


> *Loras Leake needs to just stay away from walls and he wont get burned. :aryha
> 
> He's a damn good hitter for a pitcher as well. Good pick up for the Giants. Especially in that park.*


:lmao I see what you did there, *SignoraCroft*. :aryha :sneaky

The Pitcher Who Was Promised! :mark: :woo :cheer :dance



CamillePunk said:


> Shamelessly taken from Reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> Veeeerrrryyyy iiiinnnnttteresss:dean


Indeed, indeed! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

:lol 

We could perhaps call this the Phil Hughes Factor. For years one could observe Hughes pitching for the New York Yankees, a good, solid, durable right-handed fly ball pitcher... And see just how horribly that ballpark punished his very existence. :lol It was the wrong pitcher in the wrong ballpark. 

Leake at Great American Smallpark is not quite as severe a case as Hughes at Yankee Stadium but it's, uh, in the same ballpark... figuratively, that is. osey2

Leake's GB% is stronger this year than ever before, at, from what I last saw, 52%. As with Chris "Charlton" Heston he will find the excellent defensive unit behind him quite commendably capable (the Reds' infield defense is fantastic, too). One notable difference will be night games at AT&T Park with the heavy marine layer providing sustenance in juxtaposition with the hot humid air of a Cincinnati late summer at the almost outrageously hitter-friendly GABP.

This is a bit reminiscent of last season's trade for Jake Peavy, another sound pitcher (though with an unending catalogue of injuries) who was having a miserable season for the Red Sox in that bandbox.


Speaking of Fenway Park, @Chrome and @Hawk Harrelson and @El Conquistador I would not worry about Chris Sale (not saying that you are)... He was BABIP'd hard in last night's outing against the Red Sox based on my watching of the highlights just moments ago. When David Ortiz gets a softly-swatted infield hit against you, you know it's just not your night.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The thread title has me :hglol

"OH SHIT LORAS LEAKE TO THE GIANTS" could have been the thread title all along. I'm thrilled that *AD*/*LC*'s nickname for Mr. Leake is spreading! :mark:

I know what I'm going to be at Halloween now, too:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> My bad, I was looking at Federal only, but yeah provincial/state taxes tend to favor the States more than Canada. At 30 million a year though, losing a couple millions due to the tax differences for 1/2 of the games isn't killer if they contribute to RRSP's, among other things, with income earned in Canada (it's tax shield that can allow them to get a lot of what they have to pay back).


You're right, it's not killer but money is money and over a 8, 9 or 10 year contract it adds up. Combine that with Pitchers not wanting to play a whole bunch of their games in hitter's ball parks I have to believe Toronto is an underdog here. Marquee pitchers have not been signing with AL East teams lately. The luster of Boston and NY is mostly for hitters. It's Boston and NY and they are hitters parks. I would suspect there is a National League team that will offer similar/more money and more years. 



RKing85 said:


> Jays apparently sold 21,000 game tickets today alone.
> 
> At least they did something this year at the deadline. Should motivate everyone on the squad.


Bautista apparently texted AA "YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" or something to that degree. There's a buzz. In the club house and within the fan base. 



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, and the Blue Jays are as "all in" as any team has ever been at the deadline. "AA" clearly operating with the knowledge that if things turn belly up for the Blue Jays, and all of his bold moves don't work out (say, an AL WC game exit like the Oakland A's last year, or what have you) he won't be around for the fallout anyway. :lol I'd be extremely anxious and excited were I a Blue Jays fan, though, so a hearty congrats to all of the Jays fans here.


Anxious and excited sums it up pretty good.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Would lol very much if the Tigers contended after trading Price, but I'm surprised the market has been relatively quiet on Cespedes, considering the season he's having. Toronto (again), Baltimore, Chicago (if they're really going "all in", which would be dumb imo but w/e), the Mets, Cards (I know they got Moss but Cespedes is a much bigger upgrade and with Holliday back on the DL it makes more sense). Give us a top 75 prospect and he's all yours.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> The thread title has me :hglol
> 
> "OH SHIT LORAS LEAKE TO THE GIANTS" could have been the thread title all along. I'm thrilled that *AD*/*LC*'s nickname for Mr. Leake is spreading! :mark:
> 
> I know what I'm going to be at Halloween now, too:


:lol we've been callling him Loras Leake for awhile. It was back when he had seriously curly hair and resembled show Ser Loras. Last time I saw him he had it cut really short.

With Leake and Bum, it's like the Giants can roll out an AL lineup twice every five games!

I agree with everyone that Leake should be pretty solid in ATT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Guys the Blue Jays have traded for Markus Lowe of the Seattle Sailors.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Why the fuck do they keep trading for my Fantasy players, JIM? Are your Jays stealing my methodology?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If you're methodology is to have an amazing team then yes. 

Out Bullpen is better, starting pitching is better. Defense is better. Offense is better.

I am quite pleased atm btw. IMO. IIRC. TBH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

We could to a bi-league trade and I could send you Tulowitzki/Pillar/Travis/Martin/Lowe/Price.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

People actually don't have a good grasp of the U.S. Tax code. It's way too complex. 35% isnt even the top tax bracket first of all (it's 39%, thanks Obama), but not all earned income is taxed at 35%, even if you're a millionaire. It's a marginal system. Federal taxes are progressive. Your first 9,300$ are taxed at 10%. From 9300-37,450 your income is taxed at 15%. 37,450-90,750 25%. So on and so forth.

You can see all the information here: http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyph...brackets-standard-deduction-amounts-and-more/

I have a feeling it's a moot point. I know nobody cares too much, but i felt obligated to make the distinction as an accountant.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

jays replacing colabello for revere in left field would be the icing on the cake :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Astros are gunning for Kimbrel or Chapman. Either would vault them to SERIOUS World Series contender. Ok, maybe not SERIOUS, but the late relief needs help.

What if they get both?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

and it's official, REVERE to the Jays


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> People actually don't have a good grasp of the U.S. Tax code. It's way too complex. 35% isnt even the top tax bracket first of all (it's 39%, thanks Obama), but not all earned income is taxed at 35%, even if you're a millionaire. It's a marginal system. Federal taxes are progressive. Your first 9,300$ are taxed at 10%. From 9300-37,450 your income is taxed at 15%. 37,450-90,750 25%. So on and so forth.
> 
> You can see all the information here: http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyph...brackets-standard-deduction-amounts-and-more/
> 
> I have a feeling it's a moot point. I know nobody cares too much, but i felt obligated to make the distinction as an accountant.


I for one am interested. Thanks Flexypoo.

The whole ordeal is especially complicated when it comes to the time spent stuff in Canada.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Revere is a Blue Budgie as well.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THE PRICE IS WRONG BITCH


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Why is Mike Leake Loras?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Why is Mike Leake Loras?













And I remember his hair being curlier at one point too, but can't really find pics and I'm not searching long for it. You get the idea with that one I'm sure.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Meh, he's no Brandon Crawford. Then again, who is?










:faint:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

*lol yeah the Loras Leake thing has been going on a few seasons now :lol*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oh I thought maybe his teammates mentioned his gratuitous homosexuality, so that's why he was called Loras.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

cespedes to the mets. Maybe for Wheeler? Pretty impressive deadline for DD imo


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

hard to believe cespedes is about to play on his 4th team since 2013 :drake1


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

2013 Home Run Derby? It'll be almost be a mirror image considering he'll hit almost exclusively solo shots :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How does everyone grade their team's deadline? 

A-Ram for Barrios: B+ With Harrison out, Ram gives a veteran bat and glove to a position we're desperate at, since Kang needs to play SS. And they gave up a non-prospect for him. When Harrison is back, Ram gives them the options of moving him around, too. Good trade for down the stretch. 

Soria for Jacoby Jones: B- I didn't realize Soria was a rental. Jones isn't a top 10 prospect for us, but he does have good raw tools. Probably still two years away from the MLB, and there's a strong possibility that he never even makes the MLB, or only does in a bench role. Not bad for a good relief pitcher. I don't believe in trading prospects for rentals, but it's not a top 10 prospect so meh. 

JA Happ for Adrian Sampson: D Sampson is an AAA prospect who's got like a number 4-5 ceiling, if that. I'm kind of baffled as to why they didn't just bring Sampson to the MLB roster, than trade for a mediocre guy like Happ. This move was in response to AJ Burnett going to the DL. 

Michael Morse for Jose Tabata: D rofl, Pirates finally unload Jose Tabata but it's for Michael Morse. Oh well, Morse had a great year down the stretch last year. Maybe the Pirates are banking on him reverting back to that. We already know what we got in Jose Tabata. He's going to be Puig's bestie in LA. I just hope Polanco doesn't lose at bats to Morse. Platoon him with Alvarez, sure. But Polanco shouldn't be losing any at bats to Michael fuckin Morse. 

Pirates did what they do at the deadline, mostly low risk-average or above average reward trades. A-Ram is a good pick up for them. And Soria will help too, as we didn't really have a dominant right handed 7-8th inning guy. Caminero/Hughes are both inconsistent. Obtaining Happ was the only real head scratcher to me.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Well at least the Reds don't lose Leake at the end of the season with nothing to show for it. I am surprised that no other teams offered anything for him, so they ended up settling for a pitcher with a history of shoulder trouble (rotator cuff) and an infielder that projects as a utility player/pinch hitter at best. Well, I am happy for Leake, who should thrive at ATT and be the pitcher I always suspected he is, which is a poor man's Greg Maddox. Maybe a really poor man's Maddox, but still very solid.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> How does everyone grade their team's deadline?
> 
> A-Ram for Barrios: B+ With Harrison out, Ram gives a veteran bat and glove to a position we're desperate at, since Kang needs to play SS. And they gave up a non-prospect for him. When Harrison is back, Ram gives them the options of moving him around, too. Good trade for down the stretch.
> 
> ...


Blue Jays: A++++++


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@AryaDark and *Mr* (would mention him but it never works) I recall you both calling Mr. Leake "Loras" dating back to the 2012 season, haha. (Of course back then the reference eluded me.) Just meant that more people are learning about his nickname, haha. 
@Godway, the Giants receive an unequivocal C+ for their trade deadline, like every single trade deadline. They don't win the offseason, they don't win the trade deadlines... they just win it all. osey2 (In even years. :side

Oh, BELTRE doing BELTRE things. Tsk, tsk, :bum.
@El Conquistador thank you for the analysis of the US tax code. I had missed several posts on that subject, so I'm happy to see you thoroughly cover the matter. Also, I just spotted your inquiring of *Mr* concerning the prospects the Rangers sent to Philadelphia for Cole Hamels. 

To boil it down to a distilled summary I believe the Rangers practically made out like bandits in this trade. I'm astounded by the probable amount of fool's gold the Phillies grabbed from the Rangers here for multiple years of Cole Hamels at a discounted, better-than-market rate. It's understandable that the Phillies felt like they had to move Hamels now with all of the salary still owed to him--upwards of $70 million--but for all of the team control the trade represents for the Rangers the quality of the prospects sent over seems a little nebulous, to be kind. Alfaro is the highest-upside piece; he could become Ivan Rodriguez, perhaps, and he was rightly viewed as a top-50 prospect by most scouts. Really, though, Alfaro is a small price to pay for Hamels. It's not like the Rangers are losing Gallo or Nomar Mazara, probably the two best position player prospects in the system (Alfaro is certainly in the mix with them but more of a "long shot" with great upside but significant bust potential). Of the three pitching prospects Asher and Eickhoff both have been pegged as mid-rotation starters at best, and very possible long-term busts, while Thompson has higher upside but wasn't exactly setting the world afire. Thompson is probably a top 75-100 prospect, though, dealt by the Tigers a year ago in the Soria deal, so he's got the pedigree and is the biggest secondary piece for the Phillies here. 

It just seems to me, based on Hamels's status as an elite arm and with that much team control left, the Rangers kind of borderline robbed the Phillies in this trade unless Alfaro starts crushing it and can stick at catcher while doing so.

Aaaand this Giants game sucks. You'll never get your revenge for 2010, Rangers, just stop it already. osey2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

back to back wins over the royals.

jm, thanos and myself will not be accepting bandwagoners at this time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nationals lose. Douche Harper got ejected for arguing balls and strikes. :lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If the Blue Jays win the division will JOSH be MVP?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@Desolation Row: Daniels had the park reconfigured so the JET STREAM was in effect tonight:side:

ONE NIGHT ONLY

Tomorrow it's back to being neutral/pitcher friendly:side:

HAMELS on the mound:mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Maddy Bum pitched five shutout innings and BRANDON CRAWFORD hit a home run. :mark: GIANTS :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lol *MrMister*. 

The American League is so weird. It seems surreal that the Rangers are only a few wins--theoretically--from the AL wildcard game. What the hell, AL?

Get your shit together, Junior Circuit. :side:

Also yeah now that the Giants made their huge splashy trade for Mike "Loras" Leake the season's lost. They're not winning another game, at least not until September. :side:

And one final note... I like Angel Pagan. Met him. I admire his disdain for foolish umpires and his general competitiveness. He plays flamboyantly, both when he's playing well and when he's playing poorly, and it's generally fun.

This year is not so much fun. He's presently arguably the single biggest problem with the team. Tonight he DH'd at least, but it's almost laughable considering how powerless he is this season. He's registered an XBH in approximately 4% of his at-bats in 2015. This is madness. His OBP keeps hovering right around .300 or lower (while Bochy leads him off for reasons) and his SLG is now on a water slide racing to meet his OBP, at around .315 last I saw. 

Not to mention that his defense in center is nothing less than a clear and present danger, a liability that makes me skip a heartbeat or two every time a ball is struck anywhere in that vicinity. 

In short,

_There once was a man with a mane
With a bizarrely theological name
But his power, once so golden
Was suddenly stolen
Now singles are all that remain_​


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah somehow Texas isn't totally terrible with Gallardo being their best pitcher until we got Hamels. Starters aren't good. Bullpen isn't good. Hitting and fielding is ok. Yet Texas is in the hunt.

Baseball imo


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Champ said:


> back to back wins over the royals.
> 
> jm, thanos and myself will not be accepting bandwagoners at this time.





JM said:


> If the Blue Jays win the division will JOSH be MVP?












#FYSMC #CUMTOGETHER #RAINMAKER #WETHENORTH #BLUEJAYS 

I can't believe we landed Tulo, Price, Revere, Hawkins and Lowe this deadline, and the only guy I'm really disappointed to lose is Hoffman. :banderas

AA is a damn God!

Just look at this lineup once Travis returns:

1) Travis
2) #FYSMC 
3) Bautista-Bomb
4) Tulowitzki
5) Edwing
6) Martin #maplebats 
7) Smoak/Colabello/Valencia
8) Pillar
9) Revere/Valencia

THAT is absolutely BEASTLY and should scare the fuck out of every other team if we make the playoffs.

I really hope Stro-show returns in September to join the rotation subbing out Hutchison (who's been deplorable this year in results regardless of the great peripheral stats).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THANOS said:


> Champ said:
> 
> 
> > back to back wins over the royals.
> ...


When Toronto goes on a road trip Hutch should just stay in Toronto. 

Last night they pretty much confirmed that Price will pitch every 5 days regardless of off days. Hopefully that eliminates some Hutch starts on the road.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> When Toronto goes on a road trip Hutch should just stay in Toronto.
> 
> Last night they pretty much confirmed that Price will pitch every 5 days regardless of off days. Hopefully that eliminates some Hutch starts on the road.


I agree completely. There's just way too much volatility with Hutch. He's a headcase, and we can't have someone ready to mentally breakdown in the playoffs. He's had great stuff and peripheral stats, but he loafs meatballs down the middle on the road for no reason it seems :draper2?

Did you see the Price press conference btw? It sounds like he'd be very open to signing long-term with the Jays in the off-season as long as the money is there (which it will be).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I agree completely. There's just way too much volatility with Hutch. He's a headcase, and we can't have someone ready to mentally breakdown in the playoffs. He's had great stuff and peripheral stats, but he loafs meatballs down the middle on the road for no reason it seems :draper2?
> 
> Did you see the Price press conference btw? It sounds like he'd be very open to signing long-term with the Jays in the off-season as long as the money is there (which it will be).


I saw it. I wouldn't think much of it though lol. He's obviously not going to tell the media in his welcome presser that he has no interest in resigning in Toronto. 

I'm sure he is open to it though. I would consider them an underdog.

What do you think of Toronto DFAing Valencia (and Carrera) and calling up Kawasaki? Not really sure why they urgently felt they needed to call up Kawasaki today. Valencia has been really good this year.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> I saw it. I wouldn't think much of it though lol. He's obviously not going to tell the media in his welcome presser that he has no interest in resigning in Toronto.
> 
> I'm sure he is open to it though. I would consider them an underdog.
> 
> What do you think of Toronto DFAing Valencia (and Carrera) and calling up Kawasaki? Not really sure why they urgently felt they needed to call up Kawasaki today. Valencia has been really good this year.


That's true, but I have seen people handle it different before in those things, but Price himself singled out benefits to Toronto on his own accord, albeit popcorn quality, but still :lol.

As far as DFA Danny V, I'm pissed. We're certainly going to lose him now, probably to the Yankees, Mets, or Rangers, and we shouldn't at all. We should have simply traded Portabello yesterday to avoid this crap. Danny V has hit righties very good this year to go along with his lefty mashing, and he can play 3rd and 1st good and LF adequately, Cola plays every damn position like a toddler fpalm.

They should have just done a waiver wire trade for Cola today, instead of getting rid of Danny V. Hell, Price and Danny V are great friends and AA gets rid of him the day after Price arrives, just atrocious fpalm.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> That's true, but I have seen people handle it different before in those things, but Price himself singled out benefits to Toronto on his own accord, albeit popcorn quality, but still :lol.
> 
> As far as DFA Danny V, I'm pissed. We're certainly going to lose him now, probably to the Yankees, Mets, or Rangers, and we shouldn't at all. We should have simply traded Portabello yesterday to avoid this crap. Danny V has hit righties very good this year to go along with his lefty mashing, and he can play 3rd and 1st good and LF adequately, Cola plays every damn position like a toddler fpalm.
> 
> They should have just done a waiver wire trade for Cola today, instead of getting rid of Danny V. Hell, Price and Danny V are great friends and AA gets rid of him the day after Price arrives, just atrocious fpalm.


I guess adding Tulo (another righty) they wanted to bring up another lefty? I really have no other explanation. I'm completely perplexed. They do have 10 days to decide on him though so it's not like he's gone for sure. They haven't put him on waivers yet as far as I know.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> I guess adding Tulo (another righty) they wanted to bring up another lefty? I really have no other explanation. I'm completely perplexed. They do have 10 days to decide on him though so it's not like he's gone for sure. They haven't put him on waivers yet as far as I know.


Hopefully it's just a temporary move until they decide which of Shultz or Loup they will send down, but can't other teams just pick him up now?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Hopefully it's just a temporary move until they decide which of Shultz or Loup they will send down, but can't other teams just pick him up now?


No. Not yet. 

They have 10 days to decide to either return him to the 40 man roster, send him down to the minors, trade him or outright release him. If they want to send him down to the minors he needs to clear waivers and must be put on waivers within a week of designating for assignment.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> No. Not yet.
> 
> They have 10 days to decide to either return him to the 40 man roster, send him down to the minors, trade him or outright release him. If they want to send him down to the minors he needs to clear waivers and must be put on waivers within a week of designating for assignment.


Well that makes me feel a little better. We better send down one of the aforementioned relievers and call him back up within those 10 days.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THANOS said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > No. Not yet.
> ...


Apparently he is in on waivers. So Ya he's gone.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nationals lose again! :clap


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I hope the GIANTS swoop on Valencia, @JM and @THANOS. :mj 


GIANTS.

I don't know how they won that slugfest against *MrMister*'s Rangers tonight. Oh, yes, I do. DINGERS! :mark: 

BELT. MVPOSEY. osey2 PENCE. ence 

I honestly didn't see the whole game, and will have to watch the replay later tonight, I think, to gain a better perspective. However, I'm thrilled to see the GIANTS win! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The elephant in the room for us this year is McCutchen looking bored and lazy in CF. Had another botch tonight where Byrd ends up with extra bases because he misplays a ball. I think it's been his worst defensive year I've ever seen, definitely not moving like he used to in the outfield. I'm thinking there's going to be a shift next season, since Marte is a physical freak of nature and a really good outfielder when he doesn't have his head up his ass.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Taking a break from writing to watch the replay as I said I would.

This game. :lmao :lmao :lmao

MVPosey hit a line drive all the way to the deepest part of centerfield for an out early on in the game, and as he's peeling off from his route toward second base, cutting a bit behind the mound to trot back toward the Giants' dugout, Cole Hamels, having watched the line drive, jovially laughs and looks right at Posey. Reading his lips, I could see him say, "You just straight-up fucking own my ass." :lmao

I would like to think that MVPosey immediately said to Mr. Hamels: "Good sir, I would never use such tawdry, dirty language to describe the natural order which exists between you, pitcher, and I, batter..."

And then, later on, MVPosey proceeded to get a hit and a big home run to left field off of Hamels. Let us hope their dialogue continued as osey2 was rounding the bases.


The top of the 8th inning is remarkably instructive in examining the Giants. Two outs, no one on. The Giants are down 7-4 following MVPosey's 7th inning home run. MVPANIK fights off Hamels and registers a sweet, sweet double. MVDUFFY doubles down the right field line. MVPanik scores. MVPosey with a double. MVPence hits a tough right-handed slider low and away for a single to knock in MVPosey. ence osey2 All of that with two outs.

What a night for Long Horn Brandon Belt, back home Deep in the Heart of Texas with two home runs. What an offense! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

However, a special moment I saw from watching the CSN replay. Chris "Charlton" Heston's combination of humility in the face of Bochy on the mound, taking him out with one out yet to be recorded in the fifth inning, and frustration at himself for not finishing the ending, has endeared him even more to me.

You go, HESTON! :mark: :heston
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

well I hate this sport.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Paging all White Sox fans: On Tuesday I will be at the White Sox game in the first row, third base line, section 149. I will be wearing my Abreu jersey along with a white White Sox hat, watch for me fools. Also, Chris Sale is pitching awww yeaaa.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> Burnett rules out surgery and vowed to not return "if I can't throw, or if I'm throwing what I was throwing the other night. I can't do it to these guys."


Farewell AJ Burnett. Most likely he is done.


Anyone see the latest weird Angels story? CJ Wilson's teammates are angry at him for not pitching through his injury or something. Whatever's going on over there is a strange situation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes, @Godway, the situation with the Angels is weird. C.J. Wilson with bone spurs. He is likely to blow out his arm and potentially never pitch again should he continue to pitch with the condition through August and September (and possibly October). 

In any case I sure wish the Angels would win today, @Rub-A-Dub-Dub. :side:

Congrats, @Hawk Harrelson. I'll be on the lookout for you. osey2


LEAKE time! :mark: 

See, he will be _fantastic_ with AT&T Park protecting hi--...oh... His first two starts are at Arlington and Wrigley in early August... :side: :hmm:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The gist I got was he's come this far pitching on the injury, and he's making whatever many millions he's making this year, so apparently his teammates think he should be pitch the rest of the year and ignore the injury? They're treating him like he just up and said "Okay, I'm done for the year." and voluntarily quit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

what a joke that Sanchez just got tossed in the Jays game.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You have to love those Paper Champion Nationals as they can continue to choke!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Kansas City Sociopaths. 

Next series for the Giants: the Atlanta Braves. It's on, @H and @Ted. osey2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

DAGUNIT, THE YANKEES. BACK IN MY DAY YOU COULDN'T BUY YOUR WORLD SERIES. SHARK MAN BECAME A SHARK TOY TODAY CAUSE OF THE YANKEES. OUR BOYS ARE STILL GOING TO COME OUT FIGHTING AGAINST TAMPA BAY AND GO FOR A SERIES SWEEP. IF WE SWEEP WE ARE .500 AND MORE THAN LIKELY 1-2 GAMES OUT OF THE 2ND WILD CARD. HEEEEEEERRREEEEEEEEEEE WE GO BOYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. PUT THEM ON THE FUCKING BOARD. YES! YES! HELL YES!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Will lol when the Tigers finish ahead of the White Sox and they were selling while the White Sox stood pat.

Also, NORRIS~! Man down by the river was awesome today. I'm guessing Boyd gets a shot within the next week or two since he was on a pitch count in his last AAA appearance, Simon has had some minor injury problems, and Boyd > Buck Farmer atm. Wanna see if those purdy AAA stats were for real or if he's destined for a bullpen spot (which would be disappointing, but still welcomed given the state of the pen).


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> Will lol when the Tigers finish ahead of the White Sox and they were selling while the White Sox stood pat.
> 
> Also, NORRIS~! Man down by the river was awesome today. I'm guessing Boyd gets a shot within the next week or two since he was on a pitch count in his last AAA appearance, Simon has had some minor injury problems, and Boyd > Buck Farmer atm. Wanna see if those purdy AAA stats were for real or if he's destined for a bullpen spot (which would be disappointing, but still welcomed given the state of the pen).



The Tigers offense is still better than the White Sox offense, even after selling, ...especially when Miggy comes back, no idea why the Tigers did though, Cespedes is right, they were only 3 games out with a lot of baseball left.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Because their pitching outside of Price (and maybe Verlander if this recent string of starts is any indication) is garbage and their bullpen has blown a couple of games already just since the All Star break. They got 5 pitchers back in those deals, and if two of them hit their ceiling (preferably Norris and Fulmer) that can help remake their rotation, they can hopefully help avoid the downturn that everyone is expecting. 

If they were higher up in the WC run at the deadline I bet they would've. But, that wasn't the case, and that kinda forced their hand into dealing the guys that would be gone at the end of the season. Worst thing that would've happened is they would've held on to their guys and won 84-85 games and missed out on the WC. Sometimes you can't fool yourselves into buying and this team did just poorly enough that it forced Dombrowskis hand. 

They still could be in the WC hunt, theoretically, and guys are still talking about it, but with the additions Toronto made, I'd put those odds at no higher than 5%. Best case scenario is Norris pitches like he did yesterday, Verlander keeps it up, Boyd comes up and pitches as good/better than Simon, Sanchez limits his damages to just solo HRs, and the offense carries this team once Miggy comes back. The best thing about selling is that it helped set them up for 2016, so hopefully some of these young guys we've acquired pay off in the not to distant future.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Price is killing it today, in front of 50,000+ screaming Jays fans. He doesn't have his best stuff and still has 10 Ks over 7 innings with only 3 hits and 1 run allowed! :mark: :mark:

Also, JD #FYSMC killing it again with another rain making dinger! :banderas :banderas Go Jays!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yep, Price is delivering as advertised today. Loving it. Hopefully the Jays can take 3 of 4 from the Twins.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



RKing85 said:


> Yep, Price is delivering as advertised today. Loving it. Hopefully the Jays can take 3 of 4 from the Twins.


Don't short change yourself man, strive for the sweep :.

Also, Price's final line:

8 innings, 11 Ks, 3 hits, 1 run, 2 walks :banderas.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

sweep will be ideal, but I'll be happy with 3 of 4.

Going to a couple games in Minnesota next week. I'll be rooting against them!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

the PRICE is most certainly right :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



RKing85 said:


> sweep will be ideal, but I'll be happy with 3 of 4.
> 
> Going to a couple games in Minnesota next week. I'll be rooting against them!





Champ said:


> the PRICE is most certainly right :mark: :mark: :mark:


My brother's GF's aunt has come through again, she got us tickets to Friday, August 14th's game with Price starting against the Yanks in T.O. Thank you Aunt Sheila!! :banderas

We're going to be sitting right behind home plate again and a part of the epic sold out, loud as fuck, crowd!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

62 HBP in 52 games the last 3 seasons between Pirates and Reds :lol What an amazing stat. Probably 58 of those HBP were McCutchen.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

aunt sheila GOAT'ing imo. enjoy it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Champ said:


> aunt sheila GOAT'ing imo. enjoy it.


Thanks man, i'll definitely post pictures :!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The odd year gods always demand their excellent second baseman sacrifice. :jose

Joe MVPanik had just solidified his grasp on the 2B position a year ago right now. He's been worth 5.5 WAR in the calendar year since. 

Please, odd year gods. Please. Be merciful. He isn't Freddy Sanchez in 2013; he isn't Marco Scutaro in 2013. This is still a young man with a whole great baseball career ahead of him. Pls. Where's Melisandre? Bring him back to life. Bring his back back to life, pls. 

Joey Baseball is going to get an MRI and CAT scan tomorrow in San Francisco. :mj2


Also: HOLY SHIT BRANDONATION! BRANDON BELT AND BRANDON CRAWFORD WITH BACK-TO-BACK OPPOSITE FIELD DINGERS! MVPOSEY WITH A 2-RUN HOME RUN!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: osey2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Adrian Beltre just hit for the cycle. Also, my closers did shit today...Papelbon sucks, Casilla sucks.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Rain delay is crazy tonight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nationals would win 100 games they said! :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THIS WHITE SOX BULLPEN IS ABSOLUTELY DREADFUL. THEY NEED TO STEP THEIR GAME UP CAUSE THEY'VE BEEN RUINING AMAZING STARTS BY OUR AMAZING STARTERS (AND BEST STARTING PITCHING STAFF IN THE LEAGUE). ANYWAYS FOLKS, TOMORROW IS SALE VS ARCHER SO WE SHOULD SEE ABOUT 45 STRIKE OUTS. SALE IS GOING TO OUT DUEL THE OTHER YOUNG GUN SLINGING FAST BALLER. SO COME ON OUT TO THE BALL PARK FOLKS AND WATCH A GREAT GAME, IT WILL BE A GREAT DAY FOR BASEBALL, BUT UNTIL TOMORROW, HAVE A NICE NIGHT FOLKS.





yours truly will be at this game.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

boo santiago casilla

boooooo

boo ryan vogelsong

boooooo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dear @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @UnDeFeatedKing @millionDollar Prons,

I would like to address a thorny subject. Jinxes. 

I am not a superstitious individual by nature. I am neither mortified by cracks in sidewalks nor troubled by black cats. 

Yet, in the realm of baseball, good sirs, I will state here, unequivocally, that jinxes do exist.

Seldom do I ever venture into this thread during a GIANTS game. It is bad form. Doing so invites great danger. Unspeakable peril. And such actions open Pandora's Box. 

I generally know better. Generally, that is. Not always. Unfortunately, no, not always.

There you have it, ladies and gentlemen of the MLB thread jury: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1597025-mlb-dog-days-beltre-cycle-38.html#post49181378

On Sunday, May 31, 2015, the San Francisco Giants hosted the Atlanta Braves for the final game of a four-game series. You may note that I spoke, out of turn, during that game, here. I noted that, and I quote,



> ...More or less the Platonic ideal of a GIANTS baseball game thus far between dominating, the BRANDONS branding baseballs and sending them over that wall in right field back-to-back (Bye-Bye, Baby!)...


The Giants would improbably blow what seemed a safe lead, and Santiago Casilla would implode in the top of the 9th inning following a Brandon Crawford error. 

On August 3, 2015, the birthday of *CamillePunk*, the Brandons--Belt and Crawford--homered, back-to-back, consecutively, and, in a reversed mirror image from the May 31 game, both in the same place... Just over the left field fence rather than over the right field archway back home in San Francisco. Two opposite field dingers back-to-back. And the Giants stacked a 6-0 lead going into the bottom of the 6th, which San Francisco's ball club inexplicably squandered. In the 9th inning, Santiago Casilla utterly failed, throwing a fastball in the absolute worst place imaginable to A.J. Pierzynski, low and in, and suffered the consequences. In the 12th inning Brandon Crawford committed an error... And, as with the game in San Francisco a little over two months earlier in the season, the Braves punished the mistake. 

This Giants team's biggest problem is its overutilization of veterans who appear to be at the end of their respective ropes. Angel Pagan, Casilla, Vogelsong... I don't want to lump Matt Cain into that group but he has not been inspiring since making his return. Jeremy Affeldt has been lousy this season as well. 

What makes it all the more maddening, to an extent, is that able-bodied replacements exist--Gregor Blanco for Pagan, several candidates for Casilla (but in terms of roster moves Joe Broadway and Josh Osich should probably be on the big league club rather than the nearly burnt out Casilla and Affeldt, respectively) and the Giants have several options over Vogelsong, though he's hardly been the biggest offender considering his largely effective outings as a reliever since being sent to the 'pen. Cain is the exception who proves the rule, as the Giants must stick with him but it's looking increasingly like he's not destined to give them more than five or so innings per turn through the rotation. 

A restructuring of the bullpen should be in the offing but I wonder if Bobby Evans is up to the task of forcing the issue for Bochy. This will not be easy. It will be fascinating to survey, however.

But seriously it was all my fault with my jinx and I apologize to the baseball gods, my fellow Giants fans and all baseball fans for my wanton display of hubris. 

Sincerely,

DesolationRow


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> The Kansas City Sociopaths.
> 
> Next series for the Giants: the Atlanta Braves. It's on, @H and @Ted. osey2


I missed the second half of game last night. Still no idea how we won.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> If the Blue Jays win the division will JOSH be MVP?


Bump.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bye-bye GM Dave. Enjoy Boston/Toronto/wherever.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Change of plans, I may end up in the scout seats right behind home plate tonight, I know someone that works in that section that can get me in tonight....I'll be on TV all night :drose I might do a John Cena you can't see me a few times if anyone is watching.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

At the game brahs, here's my view...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ad Infinitum said:


> I missed the second half of game last night. Still no idea how we won.


That game never happened. osey2



Hawk Harrelson said:


> At the game brahs, here's my view...


Ah, good to see you get close to the action, *Hawk*. Enjoy the game!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> If the Blue Jays win the division will JOSH be MVP?





JM said:


> Bump.


I see you bumped the first quote so I'd thought I'd weigh in with some detailed analysis and opinion.


Yes, Josh Donaldson will win MVP if Jays win the division.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I will say yes if the Angels do not make the playoffs. Trout is the best player in the AL but we know how voters are with voting guys on non-playoff teams for MVP if there's a decent enough alternative (in this case, Donaldson is an alternative I think many could get behind).

Question is will BRYCE get it even if the Nats miss the playoffs (I say yes). If not, who the fuck gets it in the NL? Goldy would be a good choice but falls under the same problem as Bryce does (non-playoff team). Posey maybe? Kershaw again? Greinke? I mean, there's not a STRONG alternative that fits that bill in the NL like Donaldson would in the AL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hmm... Who could possibly win the NL MVP if Harper falls short? Hmm...

http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/buster-poseys-pitch-framing-makes-him-a-potential-mvp/



> At the top of FanGraphs’ wins above replacement leaderboard, you will find the two leading candidates for MLB’s Most Valuable Player, Mike Trout and Bryce Harper. But despite his comparative lack of WAR, San Francisco Giants catcher Buster Posey may be just as deserving of the MVP. He possesses a secret skill that WAR doesn’t detect: He’s the league’s best pitch framer.
> 
> Posey is not an MVP candidate solely on the basis of his hitting (.325/.387/.494), even though it’s about 50 percent better than the league average.1 Trout and Harper are 89 percent and 106 percent better than average, respectively. It’s only once you begin to consider the defensive value of each player that Posey begins to look like a contender.
> 
> ...


Should be noted that all of those STATS are six days old.

Also I must say that the entire art of pitch-framing is one of the most endlessly fascinating aspects of baseball to me. 


Seriously I think Harper is almost a lock to win the NL MVP Award. That said, there is still plenty of the regular season to go.


Ah shit I posted in this thread during a Giants game again. NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> I see you bumped the first quote so I'd thought I'd weigh in with some detailed analysis and opinion.
> 
> 
> Yes, Josh Donaldson will win MVP if Jays win the division.


I think the fact that Trout has already won it should play into JD's favour, especially if the Jays win the division.

Hell, of Donaldson's 28 homers, 18 have been to either win us the game, tie the game, or to put us in the lead. He's the definition of clutch.



Perfect Poster said:


> I will say yes if the Angels do not make the playoffs. Trout is the best player in the AL but we know how voters are with voting guys on non-playoff teams for MVP if there's a decent enough alternative (in this case, Donaldson is an alternative I think many could get behind).
> 
> Question is will BRYCE get it even if the Nats miss the playoffs (I say yes). If not, who the fuck gets it in the NL? Goldy would be a good choice but falls under the same problem as Bryce does (non-playoff team). Posey maybe? Kershaw again? Greinke? I mean, there's not a STRONG alternative that fits that bill in the NL like Donaldson would in the AL.


This, for JD.

I think Bryce is doing so damn good that he has to win it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Saladino with a bomb off of Archer to cut this lead in half baby!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I think the fact that Trout has already won it should play into JD's favour, especially if the Jays win the division.
> 
> Hell, of Donaldson's 28 homers, 17 have been to either win us the game, tie the game, or to put us in the lead. He's the definition of clutch.
> 
> ...


Trout being a previous winner should have as much of an impact as what the Angels final W-L record is -- it shouldn't matter. And the voters have set some precedence for it -- Miggy won it 2 years in a row even when Trout had a strong argument both years.

If the season ended today I'd easily go Harper/Trout for MVP, but I will not be surprised to see either of them miss out if their teams miss out on the playoffs because voters have shown they will take into account team performance (rightly or wrongly).

Also Deso re: Posey I definitely could see him in the running should Harper be DQ'd for team reasons (I'll be honest I did not know pitch framing stats weren't accounted in any WAR stat, but I guess the uncertainty of it makes some sense), but I'm not counting out Kershaw either (who's still BPIB imo). 5.1 fWAR already, if he meets the projected 2.5 more he'll end up with 7.6, exactly the same amount as he had last year. Only thing that could derail that is if Greinke ends up with a better ERA than him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think it's reasonable that the MVP should play for a team that makes the playoffs. Part of your valuable contributions should be leading your team to the post season. Best player on the best team should not equal MVP though. Statistically, sure, Trout is having a better season but I think very strong arguments could be made for both Trout and Donaldson to be the most valuable player in the AL.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

tbf, making the playoffs shouldn't be required for an MVP. You should also take into account how BAD that team would be if not for that player. Harper/Trout's teams are in it largely due to their ridiculous performances. 

Trout's pretty much running unopposed though. Unless Machado has a HUGE run down the stretch and Baltimore takes the division, I think it's Trout in a landslide. Harper on the other hand, will have Goldy and Posey both to contend with. Goldy's a longshot, but he's at least going to get some votes with his excellent statistical season.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> tbf, making the playoffs shouldn't be required for an MVP. You should also take into account how BAD that team would be if not for that player. Harper/Trout's teams are in it largely due to their ridiculous performances.
> 
> Trout's pretty much running unopposed though. Unless Machado has a HUGE run down the stretch and Baltimore takes the division, I think it's Trout in a landslide. Harper on the other hand, will have Goldy and Posey both to contend with. Goldy's a longshot, but he's at least going to get some votes with his excellent statistical season.


Machado is not having a better season than Donaldson. He's got slightly higher WAR due to his defensive as of late, but JD was killing him in it up until recently, and will likely overtake him again after tonight's game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> I think it's reasonable that the MVP should play for a team that makes the playoffs. Part of your valuable contributions should be leading your team to the post season. Best player on the best team should not equal MVP though. Statistically, sure, Trout is having a better season but I think very strong arguments could be made for both Trout and Donaldson to be the most valuable player in the AL.


I'd disagree because in reality baseball is an individual game. Trout is only 1 of 25 guys, so even if you are as great as he is, you're really limited to 4-5 PA a game and whatever defensive opportunities you get. In basketball and football, sure that argument works a little better since they're all working in cohesion but in baseball Trout can't control what Johnny Giavotella or anyone else does.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Machado's is not having a better season than Donaldson. He's got slightly higher WAR due to his defensive as of late, but JD was killing him in it up until recently, and will likely overtake him again after tonight's game.


I said if Machado has a huge run down the stretch...

Still, MVP is very metric-heavy nowadays. Trout owns pretty much every metric category, as well as traditional stats too. Unless the Angels finish 10 games under, the MVP is his to lose. 

And Price/Tulo acquisitions will take away from Donny's season, if the Jays end up winning the division when people get into the "most valuable" debate.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:deandre this Sox game.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Trout/Harper running away with both MVPs, unless something catastrophic happens down the stretch.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm thinking the Cubs will falter down the stretch. The youth will show. The bullpen is too bad. Mets win the East with their dominant top three of deGrom, Harvey and Syndergaard. Second wild card will be one of the SF Giants or Washington Nationals.

David Wright returning will give the Mets:

1. Grandy
2. Wright
3. Duda
4. Cespedes

Pretty good. Huge contingency on Captain America staying healthy. Strasburg will be another XFactor. I can see WSH going on one more 10 game win streak that'll get them in. The biggest factor that remains to be seen is if the Nats get production from anyone around Bryce. Werth and Zimmerman's age is starting to show. Rendon still doesn't look healthy. No Span.

Pirates get in for sure. Any combination of Mets/Nats/SF with two spots available.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Well this is embarrassing. Starting to think that 7-game winning streak was just a big ol' fluke.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Well this is embarrassing. Starting to think that 7-game winning streak was just a big ol' fluke.












The White Sox aren't good. This really isn't news. Them and the Padres both blew the deadline, though the Padres had more tradable assets that they decided to keep (Kimbrel, Benoit, Upton, Ross, Cashner, Kennedy even though he sucks, etc.).


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have 2 whole rows to myself and I'm sitting in the 1st row....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS. :mark:

MVPENCE ence :mark:

MVPEAVY :mark:

MVPOSEY :mark:

MVDUFFY :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Just got home from the uhhh....Rays game. :deandre


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Is it too early to get my Toronto Blue Jays 2015 World Champions tattoo?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



RKing85 said:


> Is it too early to get my Toronto Blue Jays 2015 World Champions tattoo?


Way too early.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Obviously Trout is the best player in the game and has been since he entered MLB. But I don't think the Angels are making the playoffs, and making the playoffs is a huge factor in winning the MVP. 

JD could conceivably have 40 HR by end of the season. I think this is unlikely because slumps are a thing, but he can also catch fire and be as hot as any hitter in baseball, including Trout, Goldy, Harper, Stanton, etc.


edit: and :lol have I mentioned how fucking glad I am he's out of Oakland?:side: I'm so glad he's out of Oakland. Great trade Billy.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Obviously Trout is the best player in the game and has been since he entered MLB. But I don't think the Angels are making the playoffs, and making the playoffs is a huge factor in winning the MVP.
> 
> JD could conceivably have 40 HR by end of the season. I think this is unlikely because slumps are a thing, but he can also catch fire and be as hot as any hitter in baseball, including Trout, Goldy, Harper, Stanton, etc.


I think with the cast of characters around Josh, he will reach 40 bombs. I think Tulo will reach 25, the way he's going, while JB will reach 32, and Edwin will maybe reach 30.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

David Dombrowski may have had the best trade deadline out of all 30 GMs. It looks like he very well may have fortified the Tigers' rotation with the trades he made with Toronto and New York (Mets). Ironic that he's on his way out following this outstanding series of moves. Of course it would be premature to celebrate success but the odds are at least two of the arms retrieved from those trades are either MLB-ready or close enough to it to let them fly at the big club level as the Tigers assess where they are and more or less prepare themselves to reload for next season rather than make some kind of crazed effort to make it into the postseason this year. They probably have a less-than-5% shot at the latter, though stranger things have happened. The only fault with Dombrowski is he simply could never build a bullpen--though not for lack of trying. The Tigers' bullpen just seems eternally jinxed.

This Mets team is reminding me a lot of the 2010 Giants. A scary hydra of young starting pitchers with nasty stuff, any one of whom can shut the opposition down. A young catcher (not that he's Posey, of course, because no one is ). The biggest hurdle for the Mets is their weak offense. Unless Duda has decided that he's Barry Bonds now--and the past, oh, ten days or so would seem to suggest he would like to think he is--this team's offense is quite weak. Even with a white-hot Duda it's weak. And it's interesting how Michael Cuddyer--the player for whom Alderson forewent $21M and a highly valuable, unprotected first round draft pick--has absolutely no place on this team. If they throw him out there into the outfield they weaken the defense for little upgrade in offensive value, all while Conforto deserves to be given license to spread his wings and fly. Duda is white-hot at 1B. Also, it's hilarious to note, Duda and Cuddyer this season have these extremely bizarre reverse platoon splits. Duda's always crushed righties but flailed against lefties, and Cuddyer's always been a reliable lefty-masher. This season Cuddyer's barely hitting at all when he's around, and almost only hitting righties, and Duda, meanwhile, is raking against lefties. It has to be exasperating for the Mets. Using Cuddyer as a bench bat has certain potential, particularly when one looks around their bench as it is currently constituted, but wow, that free agent signing still remains inexplicable to me. It seemed as though it was destiny for the Mets to go after at least another, much bigger free agent in the winter having already punted their first round pick but instead they signed exactly Michael Cuddyer... and... no one else. That said, if Wright can play and hit, and if Cuddyer can contribute, suddenly the lineup does not look too shabby after all. There would be no quintessential slugger, but there would be no holes, per se, either. 

The Nationals have been extremely disappointing once again. Until this year they have been able to run roughshod over the weakest division in baseball for a while now, and strength-of-schedule adjusted, they've really not dominated much at all. This year they have had to contend with the Mets but the Phillies, Marlins and to a significantly lesser extent the Braves have all been sitting ducks. And yet this rotation about which we all thought so highly on paper has underperformed outside of the big acquisition in Scherzer. 

In the NL race, it should be noted that this August is truly "gut check time" as it were for the Giants. I can easily see them disintegrating in the heat of this horrendous month they have before them. At the same time the Cubs have a grueling stretch as well before them, and their September is rough, too. 

As for the White Sox, yes, the seven-game winning streak was certainly a fluke of sorts. An ill-timed one as well, as the front office felt it incumbent to abandon the seller identity that the first half of the season had established at the deadline. Only Jeff Samardzija would likely have been traded had the White Sox sold so it's not an enormous loss and it's not like he's been having a fantastic season, either. 

Also, to the surprise of no one, Carlos Correa is, in my estimation, the new Alex Rodriguez. We're all talking about AL/NL MVP and NL ROY is very much up for grabs (Team Duffy/Heston representing!) but AL ROY is a slam dunk.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Amending my above post a little bit:

Perhaps because he no longer plays in the Bay Area it has been relatively easy for me to overlook the fact that Yoenis Cespedes has put together, thus far, his career season. Well... Let us just say it is his best season since 2012, his rookie campaign with the A's. His ISO is actually identical (.214), his wOBA about .015 higher but close enough, even his average is almost the same in the low-to-mid-.290s. Most encouraging for the Mets, his baserunning and defense seems stronger. The defensive metrics (which can fluctuate wildly season-to-season) are _way_ up from his pre-2015 norms. 

That's probably a significantly bigger acquisition than my earlier post was giving it credit for being.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's soooo haaarddddd ....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> I'd disagree because in reality baseball is an individual game. Trout is only 1 of 25 guys, so even if you are as great as he is, you're really limited to 4-5 PA a game and whatever defensive opportunities you get. In basketball and football, sure that argument works a little better since they're all working in cohesion but in baseball Trout can't control what Johnny Giavotella or anyone else does.


I don't really disagree with you. The problem however is every team has an MVP and you need to find a way to separate one guy from the other. Should the merits of a guy that took his team into the playoffs be looked at more than the guy that probably got a 60 win team to 75 wins? Like I said, I think this is reasonable to suggest that they should be looked at more. If we want to just base it off who is the most valuable to their team the award should be given to Giancarlo Stanton as without him that team would probably lose 120 games.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Honestly I think the MVP should eventually just be based entirely on who has the highest WAR in each league, since that actually does prove who's giving his team the most wins above what a replacement player at league average would provide.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The problem with WAR though is that different people use different numbers to figure it. It's not universal and it's not absolute.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The problem with WAR though is that different people use different numbers to figure it. It's not universal and it's not absolute.


Yeah that would have to be established. There could be a specific MVP WAR criteria. 

It likely means, Trout, Correa, Harper, and eventually Seager would exchange the award annually, but at least it would provide clarity on how many wins each player provides for his respective team.

Maybe a new criteria for clutch runs could be incorporated as well to benefit people like JD, and Miggy, who are as clutch as they come.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hmm, ya I'm not sure I would want it to come down to specifically that but I certainly think it should be something that voters strongly consider. With all things baseball though I really think there are things that stats simply can't portray.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> Hmm, ya I'm not sure I would want it to come down to specifically that but I certainly think it should be something that voters strongly consider. With all things baseball though I really think there are things that stats simply can't portray.


You mean intangibles, like determination, inspiration, and a winning attitude?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> You mean intangibles, like determination, inspiration, and a winning attitude?


Not necessarily that but like you said, clutch stats. How players did against teams they are directly competing against. Consistency. Etc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> You mean intangibles, like determination, inspiration, and a winning attitude?








It's all Hawk gold, but around 2:15 is where he starts in about TWTW.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> It's all Hawk gold, but around 2:15 is where he starts in about TWTW.





Did I say you could post stuff about me? That is copyrighted material!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> Not necessarily that but like you said, clutch stats. How players did against teams they are directly competing against. Consistency. Etc.


Well there are a few stats out there but currently they are isolated and haven't been combined in a way to measure projections, which would need to happen.

Josh's 18 Homers to either tie, give us the lead, or win us the game, for instance, should be something that would be captured since it is incredible.



MrMister said:


> It's all Hawk gold, but around 2:15 is where he starts in about TWTW.


I understand the general point behind his rant, but damn is Hawk ever senile and stuck in his old ways :lol.

First it was accusing Joey Bats and Edwin of being on steroids, then trumpeting the whole "man in the white hat with the binoculars" stealing signs for the Jays, and now this crazy outdated stance :ti.

Well, I can't fault him for being entertaining.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ChiSox with that walk-off walk. :lol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

KELBY TOMLINSON :mark: 

Started his major league career on Monday in the 12th inning where he got a hit in his first AB and scored the go-ahead run (although the Giants still lost lolol). He started today's game at second base and got 3 RBIs off his first two hits in the game. Fantastic start to his career. Here's hoping he's more of a Duffy/Panik than a Brett Pill. :side: Oh yeah and the Duffernaut, Blanco, Posey, and Pence continue to be fantastic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BLUE JAYS

:EDWIN

:JOSH

:BAUTISTASMILEYWHYISN'TTHEREONE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



CamillePunk said:


> KELBY TOMLINSON :mark:
> 
> Started his major league career on Monday in the 12th inning where he got a hit in his first AB and scored the go-ahead run (although the Giants still lost lolol). He started today's game at second base and got 3 RBIs off his first two hits in the game. Fantastic start to his career. Here's hoping he's more of a Duffy/Panik than a Brett Pill. :side: Oh yeah and the Duffernaut, Blanco, Posey, and Pence continue to be fantastic.


:mark: Fantastic summary, *Camille*, simply fantastic. 

You only left out one central figure in this Wednesday night war, :bum. :mark: It was tremendous to see BUMGARNER give the GIANTS the kind of start they needed from him. With a taxed and tired bullpen, Bum eating up 7-1/3 innings with dominant stuff (nine Ks, 'fter all) was most helpful as the Giants now go up against the Chicago Cubs, with the NL wildcard picture possibly irrevocably changed after this four-game series in the Windy City! Meanwhile, MVDUFFY continues to drive everything even close to the plate to right field; as he told a _USA Today_ reporter because of the changes to his swing the Giants had him work on in the last calendar year he sees mid-90s stuff as seemingly mid-80s stuff. He sped things up and it's all working for him. And MVKELBY! :mark: :woo :cheer

Go, GIANTS! :mark: 
@IDONTSHIV (will get back to you with a PM soon ) @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I have to leave you something to rave about, Deso! :lol Honestly I was just excited by KELBY. Love seeing a young guy have a great debut, all the optimism is intoxicating. Hugely enjoyable watching the reactions of his wife and father-in-law in the stands during his debut on Monday and his ABs in yesterday's game. I'm fascinated by the journeys these guys and their families take through the minor leagues up to the majors, and sometimes to the ends of the earth such was the case with Vogelsong and is currently the case with the aforementioned Brett Pill. :side:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> BLUE JAYS
> 
> :EDWIN
> 
> ...












Sweep engaged :. On to the Yankees!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

For those still thinking that Trout was running away with the MVP this year, well, it's no longer such a slam dunk for Trout..










If JD keeps this up he may surpass Trout by the end of the weekend.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Crazy that a few years ago nobody thought anything of Donaldson.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



RKing85 said:


> Crazy that a few years ago nobody thought anything of Donaldson.


You'd probably be surprised to realize that he's actually been close to as good the past two years, only he played 1/2 of his games in a huge pitcher's park and was heavily underrated. Check out his WAR the past two years:









source: http://www.fangraphs.com/leaders.as...3&ind=0&team=0&rost=0&age=0&filter=&players=0

As you can see he was 3rd in WAR behind Trout and Cutch for 2013 and 2014. 

Now, when you combine the past 3 years, including 2015, together it's even more impressive.









source: http://www.fangraphs.com/leaders.as...3&ind=0&team=0&rost=0&age=0&filter=&players=0

The only player that's been better than Donaldson the past 3 years is Trout.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Great and very refreshing to have a smart, not batshit crazy manager. Arrietta starts to lose control, Joe takes him out and calmly articulates his thought process to media. No leaving him in until its either too late and Cubs fall behind or his arm detatches so he has to call on Alfanseco or more often that ultra scrub juan Cruz (cough Dusty 101 cough), no escalating by yelling at players and media ala Lou, no post game loss yellow colored tooth bearing zombie grin ala Quade, doesnt no sell like Svem, just solid handling. Refreshing.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I said at the time that was a really lopsided and goofy trade by Beane. True power hitting corner infielders are rare these days.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Guys the Blue Jays won again last night. Cool eh?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Lol, those stats just proved our point thanos. It shows how much better Trout is than everyone else. Just because Donaldson is second to Trout in one category doesn't supersede the fact that Donaldson still is 4-5 games behind him in that category, which is a sizable amount. Thanks for supporting our case.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Lol, those stats just proved our point thanos. It shows how much better Trout is than everyone else. Just because Donaldson is second to Trout in one category doesn't supersede the fact that Donaldson still is 4-5 games behind him in that category, which is a sizable amount. Thanks for supporting our case.


Flexy it's 4-5 games over the last 3 years combined. This year he's only 0.2 behind at the moment and ahead of him in several raw stat categories (RBIs, Runs, hits, less Ks to name a few) and I assume is completely clobbering him in clutch stats.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

tbf Trout does it all while playing plus defense at a pivotal position, that's why he's going to get the nod over not just Donny, but most guys who go up against him for MVP. CF'ers aren't supposed to be the offensive juggernauts that he is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> tbf Trout does it all while playing plus defense at a pivotal position, that's why he's going to get the nod over not just Donny, but most guys who go up against him for MVP. CF'ers aren't supposed to be the offensive juggernauts that he is.


Sure. But what if the Angels miss the playoffs? 

Or what if the Jays win the division?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Sure. But what if the Angels miss the playoffs?
> 
> Or what if the Jays win the division?


I think it's still going to be a toss up (provided Donny is close to him in stats, or better than him) unless Trout is statistically better, which I think he will definitely take the award regardless of where the Angels finish. 

While voters look at team value, etc, you have to believe they're all going to look at how bad the Angels are. As a team they are basically Trout/Pujols hitting HR's and doing stuff on offense around a bunch of corpses. They are like REALLY bad behind those two. That's a team that is under .500 without Trout. 

Where the Jays already have three other established power hitters, plus also picked up Price. That's going to go against Donaldson. Especially from writers who have an agenda to push Trout for being the new power and MLB's most marketable face.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't think runs is in favor of JD at all. Trout hits in a MUCH worse lineup and he's only down by 3 runs. Runs and RBI are largely a function of the lineup anyway, but yeah, the dumb writers give them a lot of weight.

Trout had a superior year to Miggy twice and he did not get the MVP. This was largely because the Tigers were a WS contender and the Angels were not. I know it's fucking stupid, but that's just how MVP is decided most years.


I think everyone here realizes Mike Trout is the best player in baseball (if you don't pls watch the games pls). This does not make him the MVP according the baseball writers. Two of the past three years proves this is still the case.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Miggy hit for the triple crown in one of those votes though. You HAVE to win MVP if you hit the triple crown, that's an absurd feat that we may never see again. His one win had more to do with that than the Tigers success. Triple Crown >>>> Metrics


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Lol, those stats just proved our point thanos. It shows how much better Trout is than everyone else. Just because Donaldson is second to Trout in one category doesn't supersede the fact that Donaldson still is 4-5 games behind him in that category, which is a sizable amount. Thanks for supporting our case.


Well, Donaldson is only 0.2 WAR behind Trout right now for this year, so he may end up beating him in WAR regardless. He already already tops in the league in extra base hits an actually has much better defensive WAR than Trout already.

No one is arguing that Trout isn't the best player in the league, only that Donaldson is the 2nd best and has been for the past 3 years whether he was in Oakland with a shit lineup or in Toronto with the best lineup. 



Godway said:


> tbf Trout does it all while playing plus defense at a pivotal position, that's why he's going to get the nod over not just Donny, but most guys who go up against him for MVP. CF'ers aren't supposed to be the offensive juggernauts that he is.


His defense this year hasn't been nearly as good as JD's (7.0 DWAR compared to -0.6 DWAR for Trout)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Well, Donaldson is only 0.2 WAR behind Trout right now for this year, so he may end up beating him in WAR regardless. He already already tops in the league in extra base hits an actually has much better defensive WAR than Trout already.
> 
> No one is arguing that Trout isn't the best player in the league, only that Donaldson is the 2nd best and has been for the past 3 years whether he was in Oakland with a shit lineup or in Toronto with the best lineup.
> 
> ...


CF value >>>> 3B value. An average defensive CF means more to a team than an average defensive 3B. It's one of the more difficult positions to play in the MLB. Hence why I loathe the way defensive metrics try to shit on outfielders compared to some other positions.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

CF is definitely tough to play, but the COF spots are probably just ahead of first in terms of ability. I've seen guys like Torii Hunter and Magglio Ordonez man a COF spot and, while bad, were playable enough put in the field. I forget what the spectrum is, but difficultly in position spots goes something like: C, SS, CF, 2B, 3B, RF, LF, 1B I.e farther you move left the harder it is. That's why it's so damning HanRam is sooooo bad in the field since he theoretically moved to a much easier spot. I know Boston in LF sucks because of the monster but it's pretty much a lack of effort with that guy I think.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

LF is considered the easiest position to play by most ballplayers. It's only nowadays that some specific parks dimensions make it a bit tougher. Like LF at PNC is a bitch and you need a guy with legs and an arm patrolling it. But it's one of those things where I used to fight with people about when they used it to pad Barry Bonds legacy as "he was an elite fielder" when it was like no, he wasn't. He was the Pirates worst outfielder so he was stuck in LF because Andy Van Slyke was better than him. Yet he won a bunch of Gold Gloves because he's Barry Bonds.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I don't think runs is in favor of JD at all. Trout hits in a MUCH worse lineup and he's only down by 3 runs. Runs and RBI are largely a function of the lineup anyway, but yeah, the dumb writers give them a lot of weight.
> 
> Trout had a superior year to Miggy twice and he did not get the MVP. This was largely because the Tigers were a WS contender and the Angels were not. I know it's fucking stupid, but that's just how MVP is decided most years.
> 
> ...


Sure he gets a lot of chances to score but stats are stats. That's what they are there for lol. 

I'm not sure how much you can attribute his RBIs to the line up since he's been hitting second most of the season. Other than the protection he receives of course. He's just been immensely clutch with his hitting.

Everyone mentions the line up as well but Bautista and Edwin have both struggled immensely this year at times due to shoulder injuries/soreness. Donaldson has been the one that has kept things rolling a lot of the time. 

People need to separate MVP from best player in baseball. I think this will ultimately come down to whether the Angels make the playoffs or not. Whether it should or not is certainly up for discussion.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> CF is definitely tough to play, but the COF spots are probably just ahead of first in terms of ability. I've seen guys like Torii Hunter and Magglio Ordonez man a COF spot and, while bad, were playable enough put in the field. I forget what the spectrum is, but difficultly in position spots goes something like: C, SS, CF, 2B, 3B, RF, LF, 1B I.e farther you move left the harder it is. That's why it's so damning HanRam is sooooo bad in the field since he theoretically moved to a much easier spot. I know Boston in LF sucks because of the monster but it's pretty much a lack of effort with that guy I think.


This is hilarious because I was just talking with a few people about comparative positional importance today. Mainly as an extension of my wrath over the Giants' present madness of playing Angel Pagan in center field almost every single day when Gregor Blanco is _right there_. Another way of putting it is, the defensive spectrum in baseball goes, Designated Hitter---->First baseman----->Left fielder---->Right fielder---->Third baseman---->Center fielder---->Second baseman---->Shortstop---->Catcher. 

Hanley Ramirez is a special case, and an odd one. The move of the Red Sox this past offseason to go after two of the top three logical third base free agents in Ramirez and Pablo Sandoval (Ramirez was ghastly as a SS for years) was always peculiar to me, particularly with the most entrenched Designated Hitter in the game on the roster. I think Ramirez could probably be okay at third base but he's lost in left field. In any case he's probably a future DH, and the way he's playing at the hot corner, perhaps Panda is, too. (Though Sandoval's bat is probably not going to "play" as a DH.) 



JM said:


> Sure he gets a lot of chances to score but stats are stats. That's what they are there for lol.
> 
> I'm not sure how much you can attribute his RBIs to the line up since he's been hitting second most of the season. Other than the protection he receives of course. He's just been immensely clutch with his hitting.


Interesting points as always, *JM*. Josh Donaldson is definitely, from everything I have seen, the potential upset candidate for AL MVP, but I do wonder, is his number of RBI only greater proof of his lineup's efficacy since he is batting second? Clearly several individuals at the bottom of Toronto's lineup are getting on base with considerable regularity. Not dismissing Donaldson's "clutch" statistics, but what was said earlier about RBI being generally dependent on the strength of lineup largely holds true. Having said all of that, I would like to see a competitive AL MVP race go down to the wire between "J.D." and Trout just for the entertainment value in it. 

Trout's having quite the night against the Orioles this evening, though! @Rub-A-Dub-Dub 


Really, though the MVP Award ceased to be meaningful after Willie Mays was ripped off in 1964. Everybody knows that. Fuck Ken Boyer and fuck the Cardinals. osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Also Dick Groat over Willie Mays in 1960. :fuckthis

Baseball writers voting for the NL pennant-winning team's players in '60 and '64. A long and proud tradition. _/eye roll_. :side:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> This is hilarious because I was just talking with a few people about comparative positional importance today. Mainly as an extension of my wrath over the Giants' present madness of playing Angel Pagan in center field almost every single day when Gregor Blanco is right there. Another way of putting it is, the defensive spectrum in baseball goes, Designated Hitter---->First baseman----->Left fielder---->Right fielder---->Third baseman---->Center fielder---->Second baseman---->Shortstop---->Catcher.


CF >>>> Second Base.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@Godway ops Yes, I knew that. Somehow I mixed them up while of course knowing much better. I will leave the typing mistake intact for posterity...

Thanks to your Pirates for defeating the Dodgers, by the way. Please keep doing that as the Giants might go winless this weekend in Chicago (which affects your wildcard standing :lol).


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Polanco has HR'd off Scherzer and Kershaw since the All-Star break, what a badass. But tonight's game was like the polar opposite of what anyone was expecting with Kershaw/Cole on the mound.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Schwarber might already be the Cubs best hitter this early into his career. If he's not 1 and Rizzo is (which is a legitimate argument because of sample size), Schwarber is easily 1A. No holes in his swings. Already one of the better hitters in baseball, in my super credible, professional opinion.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yes, I knew--along with everyone, I think, ha--that Bryant and Schwarber were both uber-legitimate hitting prospects. 

In the case of Schwarber the only question--and it's a rather notable one--is whether or not he can stick at catcher. It is going to be one of the more interesting storylines in the National League for a little while. 

He's crushing the Giants in this series thus far. :lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

yes sir. You awared me of Schwarber's greatness long before he was called up, Deso. You were definitely right about him with all that praise you were giving him when I asked for some analysis after the draft. I think it's fair to say that he exceeded my expectations. He's been out of this world.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jose still undefeated :justsayin


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox with men on 2nd and 3rd and no outs and don't score a run. :ti this fucking team.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Joel Anthony said:


> Jose still undefeated :justsayin


lol he has been great off of surgery, though. Good for him. Shame nobody has noticed since the Marlins are so irrelevant without Stanton.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oh that pot shot


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I just looked at Kyle Schwarber's stats...if he keeps it up he'd technically have a better year than Bryant. :wee-bey.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Schwarber might already be the Cubs best hitter this early into his career. If he's not 1 and Rizzo is (which is a legitimate argument because of sample size), Schwarber is easily 1A. No holes in his swings. Already one of the better hitters in baseball, in my super credible, professional opinion.


Rizzo is much better but Rizzo has had more time to improve. Schwarber does look like he's going to be pretty good though, and he'll play in the OF or C, it doesn't matter. Gotta have this bat in the lineup.

BABIP is .434 which is pretty absurd (and somewhat meaningless due to small sample), but at the same time I don't this is all luck. He makes very hard contact.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

SMOAK!

This team :banderas


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Blue fuckin' Jays, Smoakshow!! :banderas


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

TULO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630106808967950336


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Everyone say something nice about the Blue Jays.

#ComeTogether


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays acquired Pennington from Dbacks.


Hello Toronto Blue Jays fans.


Rangers got back NAP-O-LI:mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

#FYSMC 










#Yanksontheirknees


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



> Baseball Tonight
> ✔ ‎@BBTN
> Marlins ace Jose Fernandez has right shoulder tightness and has flown back to Miami from Atlanta.


Oh, no...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Oh, no...


That's disappointing, but it was a matter of time with his mechanics. Chris Sale is next.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hello Toronto Blue Jays fans. 

The San Francisco Giants are dying an odd year death in Chicago. :faint:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

stay safe Jose K. We love you.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Hello Toronto Blue Jays fans.
> 
> The San Francisco Giants are dying an odd year death in Chicago. :faint:


I'm hoping the World Series finals are between the Jays (obviously) and the Giants, so I'm on your side DesRow .


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pretty great how Mat Latos is so terrible.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

we are obviously set for a battle of the birds brehs, jays v cards.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Champ said:


> we are obviously set for a battle of the birds brehs, jays v cards.


I could see that, it would be a very competitive series, that's for sure. I can't see another AL team beating the Jays in October though, with this team, they're born to get into the WS.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Royals still exist, bros.

But yeah, if there were ever a time for the Jays to goto the WS, it's now. Since the Rays/Sox are both done, O's are average, and the Yankees are having some weird overachieving season in the W column but nobody actually thinks they're good. 

That can all change in an off season, given the way NY/Boston spend.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Royals still exist, bros.
> 
> But yeah, if there were ever a time for the Jays to goto the WS, it's now. Since the Rays/Sox are both done, O's are average, and the Yankees are having some weird overachieving season in the W column but nobody actually thinks they're good.
> 
> That can all change in an off season, given the way NY/Boston spend.


To be fair, the Royals are probably the biggest overachievers in the league, and the Jays proved it when they squashed them a week ago. They should have swept all 4 games but Lowe, on 2 hours sleep, pitched and cost us the one loss we had to them.

Keep in mind bro that the Jays actually have 50 million coming off the books this year as well as a huge potential payroll increase coming from the increase in ticket sales/tv ratings revenue this year. 

Based on everything Price has said about Toronto, on his own accord mind you, since being traded here and experiencing the city/fans, he would definitely sign long-term with us if the money is there, and it will be. Our entire offense is locked up long-term as well, though JB and EE are do for new extensions next year, should we choose to extend them. As far as the rotation goes, after Buehrle leaves we still have guys like Stroman, Sanchez, and Osuna locked up long-term and plenty of money to sign two free-agent pitchers, including Price. 

Basically, what I'm saying is the Jays window of opportunity will stretch for several years, but this year is a great start! :


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Royals got that winning formula down with the dominant bullpen and timely hitting, and they've had it since last year. They're probably one of the top teams in the MLB at building momentum and keeping it. I don't think they've overachievers. 

Jays, even if they lost Price in the off season, should still be sitting better next year than most of their division. But you're kidding yourself if you think they could compete with the Sox/Yanks over a FA if they plan on spending, they can't. Practically no one can. And it's hard to believe anything that anyone says contract-related during the regular season. So much is dictated by agents and market value, which the large market clubs command. 

I agree, their window of opportunity is there for a good 2-4 years. But it'll never be greater than right now, with the powerhouse teams in their division all being less than powerful. Boston/TB pretty much mailed it in a month ago, and the O's don't have that magic they had last year. The Yankees are at their "best" in a number of years, yet still don't scare anyone.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@THANOS I don't mean to bring you down, and your joy over your team is infectious (and I'm touched that you want the Giants and Blue Jays to meet in the World Series; I recall discussing the prospects of the two teams meeting in the 2014 World Series in May 2014 with @JM but it was sadly not meant to be, and perhaps this year it'll be San Francisco's turn to not make it that far) but at the same time I'm becoming worried about you having your heart broken. :lol

Ultimately, every pending free agent traded at the deadline is going to say that the team which traded for him has--at the very least--as great a shot as any team to sign him. Now, it does happen that way sometimes. Jake Peavy with the Giants last year, for instance. Bruce Bochy practically being his father figure and the ballpark ostensibly existing to aid a fly ball-inducing right-hander did not hurt matters, nor did his excellence as a Giant last season or the gloriously happy ending to the entire season, did not hurt. And those are just four factors. It's very possible David Price 100% means what he is saying but you have to prepare yourself for almost anything happening in free agency. Often players' agents play a huge role in determining precisely what happens. What Price believes is best for him in August may be eclipsed by new thoughts or feelings come the fall. Just be prepared is all I'm saying. 

As for the money, there is no question that the Blue Jays, should they see fit to PAY DA MAN, most certainly can. Rogers Communications is, as we all know, a colossal diversified public media company. They can and will pay up if they wish to, whether for David Price or whoever else. 

In terms of the postseason, baseball is too wild and crazy to begin to predict. On July 28 and 29 this season the Phillies played the Blue Jays in interleague. The Phillies won the first game and the Jays won the second. Anyone think they are equals in terms of talent? It matters not, however. The Phillies still got their win over the Jays. (Having said that if we break down the two games vis-à-vis run differential the Jays win out 10-5 but the postseason isn't decided by run differential, either.) Two games is an even tinier sample than, say, a seven-game series, but the same madness applies. 

Bittersweet moment in Chicago today as the GIANTS reached the highest number of runs scored in the National League this season... Yet lost 6-8. This offensive dynamo of a team is being wasted with abysmal starting pitching, resulting in an ever-weakening bullpen, and, consequently, poorer and poorer pitching staff. If only this lineup could be married to the 2011 pitching staff the Giants would lose once a week on average, I tell you!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

There's three damn good pitchers in this year's class, with Price, Greinke, and Cueto. In terms of talent/age, I think Price is the best guy out of the three, and a lefty. But landing any of them would be a big boost. Just saying, there are other options if Price is courted by someone else.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Indeed, @Godway. It need not be a Price-or-bust offseason for Toronto. Having said that they might as well shoot for the stars and he is probably the best long-term bet of the three, partly for age and handedness considerations as you note.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> That's disappointing, but it was a matter of time with his mechanics. *Chris Sale is next.*




:woah


ALSO, THESE BOYS GAVE A GOOD FIGHT A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO TO BRING THEM BACK INTO THE RACE, I STILL BELIEVE THEY CAN DO IT, BUT IT'S GOING TO BE MUCH TOUGHER NOW. ALL THE BOYS CAN DO NOW IS BRING THEIR CONFIDENCE UP FOR NEXT YEAR, FINISH THE YEAR OUT STRONG BOYS, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!! I HAVE FAITH IN YOU! (ALSO TRADE THE WHOLE STARTING ROTATION MINUS SALE AND QUINTANA)


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Good posts @Godway and @DesolationRow :clap. I'm not saying that it's a slam dunk to lock up Price long-term, but the way he's been talking and telling everyone who will listen, even if people don't ask him, it seems that he'd like to stay here if, pending we give him FMV for a pitcher of his caliber. A similar deal to Scherzer probably gets it done.

Price has gone on record several times to say that he's pitched in front of a fanbase this passionate whether it be in the playoffs, for Tampa, or for Detroit, or in any other opposing team stadiums. He said that he never realized how powerful it felt to pitch for an entire country until he spoke to Steph Curry about Toronto.

Price is also great friends with Drake as well, so you know Drake is on his ass about it all the time :lol.




Anyways, on to today, Yankee fans everywhere went from no-sweating the Jays to being like this:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@DesolationRow

If we're revealing all here the Phillies won that game with a 3 run inning that started with Ryan Howard getting a hit on a ball that bounded off his knee. All 4 umpires missed it. Where they were all looking I have no idea. If that was called as it should have been who knows how the inning would have turned out. 

But yes, losses are going to happen. I'm not sure if the Royals can beat the Jays 4 times in 7 games though. The thought of this season coming down to a 1 game playoff scares me though. We need to win the division to keep the sample size away from 1 game.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> If we're revealing all here the Phillies won that game with a 3 run inning that started with Ryan Howard getting a hit on a ball that bounded off his knee. All 4 umpires missed it. Where they were all looking I have no idea. If that was called as it should have been who knows how the inning would have turned out.
> 
> But yes, losses are going to happen. I'm not sure if the Royals can beat the Jays 4 times in 7 games though. The thought of this season coming down to a 1 game playoff scares me though. We need to win the division to keep the sample size away from 1 game.


This. I can't believe we're only 1.5 games back of NY now :banderas. As long as we can hang on to that distance (or even improve on it) through the Oakland series, we should be able to sweep the Yankees again in the RC and put them in our rear view.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

About the Kansas City Royals...I don't think we can call them overachievers anymore. They've been doing this for about a year now. It all started to click for them in the 2nd half of last season. This is who they are, a really good baseball team. This isn't to say they are unbeatable in a 5 or 7 game series of course. 

aka agreed w/Godway itt


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

JAYS sweep the yanks and are responsible for the yanks getting shutout in consecutive games for the first time since 1999 :mark:

who can stop us? :EDWIN


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Accepting bandwagon offers now. Will not jump on any of the following: Giants, Yankees, Cardinals, Angels, Royals bandwagon because fuck those teams with a cactus. Want to go with Cubs but I get dick punched enough as a Tigers fan so that scares me. BJs would be fun but their bandwagon seems to be about overfilled by now.


----------



## RJM (Nov 15, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fucking Blue Jays.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Champ said:


> JAYS sweep the yanks and are responsible for the yanks getting shutout in consecutive games for the first time since 1999 :mark:
> 
> who can stop us? :EDWIN


It's hilarious because everyone around the league looks at the Jays as an all-offense no pitching team, but since the All-Star Break we have the #1  pitching in baseball, both starting and bullpen. It feels great to be a Jays fan :mark: :.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves offense ain't bout that life when Shelby Miller pitches.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Is there a reason the thread title isn't about Nelson Cruz? Dude has like 50 bombs in 4 games.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Is there a reason the thread title isn't about Nelson Cruz? Dude has like 50 bombs in 4 games.


He plays for the Mariners. :side:

@JM Point well taken about that loss for the Jays. Though it does in a way support my point, haha: anything can happen in one game or a mere cluster of games. :lol Just ask those Atlanta Braves of 2012. :side: Sorry, @Ted and @H. And I admire your enthusiasm, @THANOS. Were I you I would simply steel myself for the fair possibility of David Price's agent arguing against him signing on for the biggest deal of what could very well be a Hall of Fame career in a ballpark anathema to pitching. :lol Again, though, those factors may not matter and if not, that's great. 


In other news:

Bless the Pittsburgh Pirates! :woo :woo :woo :bow :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS looking in on Chase Utley as a possible waiver wire "get." :mark: http://www.csnphilly.com/baseball-p...ing?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



> The Giants had a scout in San Diego for the entire Phillies series and sources tell CSNPhilly.com that the scout was indeed keeping tabs on Utley.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> ...


This would make so much sense with Joe MVPanik out on the DL with back inflammation. 

Also, the GIANTS should just absorb James Shields's contract if that is what it takes to bring him to San Francisco via waivers. To hell with it all, full speed ahead, dam the torpedoes!!! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

we didn't have tulo or price in that game against the phillies and WOAT doubront who isn't even on our team anymore was pitching. that was an aberration.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Champ said:


> we didn't have tulo or price in that game against the phillies and WOAT doubront who isn't even on our team anymore was pitching. that was an aberration.


Totally, and since Tulo arrived our pitching is 1st or 2nd in all categories, and we have a better runs saved Stat than LA, TB, and the Nats. Dat veteran leadership and winning spirit!

:banderas


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I actually shut that game off in like the 5th inning, I think it was. "We already took the series, I don't want to watch them mail it in tonight..." after Morton struggled and the offense wasn't doing shit. This is often when the Pirates go on an offensive explosion, when I bury them to whoevers sitting next to me.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I hope the Blue Jays win the AL East.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ted said:


> I hope the Blue Jays win the AL East.


Joining the bandwagon? There's still room, somewhere on top of the leaning tower of Pisa that it's become.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

NATIONALS :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ted said:


> I hope the Blue Jays win the AL East.


Same. Blue Jay fans have suffered enough it's time they got something to cheer about. Plus I'd prefer the Yankees not participating in the postseason.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Thanks for letting me know how good Cueto did @DesolationRow

I'm sad now :mj2


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Go Cubs! Sweeping the Champs in a 4-game series.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Thanks for letting me know how good Cueto did @DesolationRow
> 
> I'm sad now :mj2


I am happy for Cueto. I hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ash said:


> I am happy for Cueto. I hope he continues to do well.


It's not that. I'm sad because he was one of the best pitchers we ever had and couldn't do anything to support him.

Well, at least he's part of a team that can win a pennant.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> It's not that. I'm sad because he was one of the best pitchers we ever had and couldn't do anything to support him.
> 
> Well, at least he's part of a team that can win a pennant.


Yeah, I understand what you meant. It was a damn shame this team couldn't get any run support for him.

Or for any of their pitchers, for that matter.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I hope the Blue Jays falter and suffer a colossal collapse.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

El Conquistador said:


> I hope the Blue Jays falter and suffer a colossal collapse.


Hope all you like, but the good news keeps coming..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631184234229596160
Stro-show coming back to be a giant upgrade over Hutch and Estrada, and forming a 1-4 in the playoffs of:

Price, Stroman, Dickey, and Buehrle

:banderas :banderas

@JM, @Champ, your thoughts?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That's not an intimidating rotation. I hate to break it to you. Blind optimism is always the worst kind of optimism. I agree with everything Deso pointed out in previous posts.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

After Price it isn't. But average rotations have pitched way above their heads during the post season before, they have enough to do that. It isn't like anyone else in the AL is significantly better rotation-wise. All of the pitching is in the NL. And the Pirates will turn into God mode when they call up Glasnow to be a reliever during September.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Someone better GIF Trayce Thompson pushing Abreu down in the dugout for his homerun celebration.


-edit-


Rodon must have found out I dropped him in the Dynasty league, cause he's having his best career game right now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> That's not an intimidating rotation. I hate to break it to you. Blind optimism is always the worst kind of optimism. I agree with everything Deso pointed out in previous posts.


Well I hate to break it to you but, since the AS break, the Jays have the best pitching staff in baseball. Their rotation has produced the best ERA in the entire league for 1, and they're top 5 in most of the other categories, and even better if you remove Hutch from the rotation.

As for Stroman, he was tracking to become one of the best pitchers in baseball in just his rookie year, and he has 4 plus pitches. Hell, check out his pitch comps from fangraphs.



> Some weeks ago, I was tooling around on the Baseball Prospectus PITCHf/x leaderboards, and one thing led to another, and I noticed that *Marcus Stroman* had developed a sinker that looked and worked an awful lot like *Roy Halladay*‘s sinker. It was a pitch that just came to Stroman during the course of the 2014 season, and he debuted it early in the second half, and *this is the FanGraphs post that resulted*. Blue Jays fans derived a modest thrill from seeing Stroman compared to one of the best franchise pitchers ever.
> 
> I thought today I’d put Marcus Stroman under the microscope. Stroman is a genuine six-pitch pitcher, and here’s his second-half breakdown, by usage, according to *Brooks Baseball*:
> 
> ...


So yeah, Stroman is ELITE, and him adding to a Rotation which has Price, Dickey (2.25 ERA since June), and Buerhle DOES make the Jays intimidating.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Props to Rodon for pitching a great game tonight. (Y)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Williams Perez throws a complete game and still loses. :ti


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dee Gordon's passion on that triple tonight was so thrilling. Season dead and he's still out there playing like it's just a friendly game of baseball. It's a real pleasure to watch a guy like that every night despite the team sucking. He popped up and fist pumped as if it was a playoff game. I hope he's here for the long run. I could watch him and Hech up the middle for the rest of their careers.

Mike Lowell was in the house tonight too. Wouldn't mind him joining the booth or even the team in some aspect. He probably just wants to enjoy life though at this point. Tonight was the ten year anniversary of his hidden ball trick. Seems like just yesterday. Getting old ain't no joke!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

On an historic night which saw, for the first time in the annals of Major League Baseball, _all fifteen home teams winning their games_, only one day after having qualified as having one of the very best K/BB ratios as a left-handed starting pitcher in baseball history with 1,000 or more innings pitched (I _think_ that was the stipulation... I can't find it right now to confirm so I could be wrong, and if so, sorry, heh), :bum, Madison Bumgarner, pitched a gem. 12 strikeouts, 0 walks. Complete Game. 105 pitches. If Gregor Blanco comes up with a great play in deep left-center in the 7th inning Bumgarner pitches a shutout, but no matter. The GIANTS won 3-1 tonight against the Astros, a deep and frightening team with its generally all-or-nothing plate approach philosophy. And the offensive side of the equation was carried by Brandon BELT who hit two solo homers--one to right-center, and later one to straight left field for an opposite-field blast against one of this season's better lefty SPs in Scott Kazmir. Justin MVPaxwell was terrific with his plate appearances against the tenacious lefty, walking twice and starting a rally to follow Belt's latter homer with a swinging bunt for a single. When Ehire AdrianzaMVP hit his own swinging bunt and Kazmir winged the throw down the right field line into the Astros' own bullpen, with Maxwell running and scoring all the way from first base, it was incredible to watch. 

Brandon CRAWFORDMVP had a fine game as well, hitting a double off of Kazmir as well as making several solid plays at shortstop. 

Removing my orange-tinted GIANTS glasses from the equation, I would just like to say, if you want to watch some quality pitching, seek out clips or streams or replays of Bumgarner's performance Tuesday night. For that matter, Kazmir was fine, too, just never quite smothering the way Bumgarner was. The first inning began with two seeing-eye singles by the Astros and it just seemed to piss the ever-living hell out of :bum to the point that he became angry. And the Astros did not want to see him pitching while angry. At one point he struck out seven batters in a row, matching a San Francisco Giants record held by Juan Marichal. It cannot be overstated how dominant Bumgarner was tonight. It reminded me of seeing prime Jason Schmidt, prime Tim Lincecum, prime Matt Cain, at the peak of their powers. And the game had an unreal postseason atmosphere to it. It was like Bumgarner was gallantly and proudly announcing the beginning of the "stretch run"; Mays knows that this team is banged up, and was unceremoniously swept out of Chicago. The bullpen, largely due to the largely barely competent-to-atrocious starting pitching, is running on fumes. To get the off day at home Monday followed by Bumgarner eating up a whole game was incalculably massive. I'm not one to preach about "momentum"--men make their own momentum, play by play, pitch by pitch--but it is certainly a valuable asset to give a recently overworked 'pen a couple of days completely off, something that could theoretically pay off in one of these huge games (every game's huge now!) on the immediate horizon. 

It was just awe-inspiring to watch. Fastball up and away, cutter in, slider down and in, curveball away, fastball riding in on the hands, curveball in the dirt, slider looking like it might take someone's kneecaps off. It was not fair at AT&T Park for the Astros.

It should also be noted that Carlos Correa once again proves his _uber bona fides_ in my estimation. In his first two at-bats against Bumgarner, ever, he looked completely, woefully overmatched. Two dominantly delivered strikeouts by Bumgarner, taking Correa to school. Yet on the third at-bat Correa recalibrated his approach and sent a perfectly fine fastball away with opposite field intentions. It was gobbled up by Adrianza for the put-out but it was hit hard. And Jose Altuve is the prince of pests in MLB, knuckling pitches off one end of the bat or just grazing pitches off the other. 

Fantastic game! :mark: 

In about eleven hours and twenty minutes it will be :heston time. Let us hope he is not hitting the rookie wall (or if he did, he has now recovered). I shall be at the game! :cheer :woo :dance :mark: 

GIANTS! :mark:
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @saviorBeeRad™ @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Trayce Thompson, :klay's brother, hit his first home run last night @DesolationRow . Thoughts?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Simply glorious, @Chrome and @Hawk Harrelson. :cry

You go on to do great things, Trayce.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Only 24 too. Ideally, he would be the starting LF now with Eaton and Garcia at their respective positions and Melky as the DH. LaRoche can just be a bench player who pinch hits against righties.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> That's not an intimidating rotation. I hate to break it to you. Blind optimism is always the worst kind of optimism. I agree with everything Deso pointed out in previous posts.


Who really has a better rotation though in the AL?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The thing about the Jays is that they don't need the best pitching to beat anyone. They just need good pitching.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Who really has a better rotation though in the AL?


I'd say the Astros and the Royals when you combine their bullpen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> The thing about the Jays is that they don't need the best pitching to beat anyone. They just need good pitching.


This is true as well however come playoff time games typically tighten up considerably. It's not like the Royals, Yankees, Twins, etc don't have guys that really can't be consistently trusted in their rotations. The Astros are the only team I can think of that could make the playoffs that I'd be worried about being consistently out pitched in a series.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays bullpen is pretty good too. Osuna has some filth in that arm, his fastball has good movement. I think Liam Hendricks has been pretty solid too. Not sure what Cecil has done since he was removed from closing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Jays bullpen is pretty good too. Osuna has some filth in that arm, his fastball has good movement. I think Liam Hendricks has been pretty solid too. Not sure what Cecil has done since he was removed from closing.


Cecil has been pushed up into earlier innings for the most part. Been using Hawkins/Sanchez/Lowe in late innings with Osuna closing. I do wish they traded for a left handed late innings guy. Still could happen I suppose.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Everyone will need great pitching to the beat the Cards in the playoffs/WS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Who really has a better rotation though in the AL?


Would rather have Cleveland's, CWS, HOU, KC, SEA. Of those teams, two only make the playoffs obviously. Your point is fair, JIMMY.

Please dear god tell me you aren't going to argue that Stroman is ELITE, though. If that happens, I am unsubscribing from this thread.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Indians definitely have the best 1, 2, 3 in the AL. Kluber, Carrasco, Salazar is :mark:. All three have had some bad luck this season, Carrasco most of all. CLE's enormous problem is defense and bullpen.


Don't forget the Rangers almost won the World Series with an average starting rotation. It can be done.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Would rather have Cleveland's, CWS, HOU, KC, SEA. Of those teams, two only make the playoffs obviously. Your point is fair, JIMMY.
> 
> Please dear god tell me you aren't going to argue that Stroman is ELITE, though. If that happens, I am unsubscribing from this thread.


It's hard to argue against Stroman being elite when you look at Fangraphs' OWN analysis. Please tell me how he isn't based on pitch quality and control?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Indians definitely have the best 1, 2, 3 in the AL. Kluber, Carrasco, Salazar is :mark:. All three have had some bad luck this season, Carrasco most of all. CLE's enormous problem is defense and bullpen.
> 
> 
> Don't forget the Rangers almost won the World Series with an average starting rotation. It can be done.


Yeah Cleveland's strikeout kings could match up with anyone in both leagues. I really wish we landed Carrasco, but the cost would have been insane.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Stroman is a very promising young pitcher that could be the guy for the BJs pretty soon. However, he's made a whole 20 starts in the majors. He's nowhere close to the level of greatness that guys like Kershaw, Greinke, Price, Max, Felix, etc. have established. There's probably a good 20-30 guys I'd take before him, and that's not elite territory yet.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bro, you can't be srs. 3.68 ERA. 1.18 WHIP. 20 CAREER STARTS. One torn ACL. Not even averaging 1K/1IP. I'm not reading the shit about his pitch arsenal. That's wonderful and shows potential. It doesn't mean he's elite. LOL at comparing him to Jose K.

ELITE is a class that very few ever touch. Kershaw, Greinke, Scherzer are elite. Your next tier is great -- Sale, Price, Harvey, DeGOAT, Cole, Bumgarner, Wacha.

You're a buffoon if you think Stroman is in the Kershaw, Greinke, Scherzer class right now. That is in arguable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Flex pls be slightly nicer. There's a bit more leeway here ITsection, but let's keep it a tad more civil.

on topic agreed that Stroman can't be seen as elite right now. The stuff is there though. He's got top 20 potential.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Bro, you can't be srs. 3.68 ERA. 1.18 WHIP. 20 CAREER STARTS. One torn ACL. Not even averaging 1K/1IP. I'm not reading the shit about his pitch arsenal. That's wonderful and shows potential. It doesn't mean he's elite. LOL at comparing him to Jose K.
> 
> ELITE is a class that very few ever touch. Kershaw, Greinke, Scherzer are elite. Your next tier is great -- Sale, Price, Harvey, DeGOAT, Cole, Bumgarner, Wacha.
> 
> You're a buffoon if you think Stroman is in the Kershaw, Greinke, Scherzer class right now. That is in arguable.


That ERA is misleading since it was elevated from several poor relief showings earlier in the year, and his peripheral stats suggested he was MUCH better than figures displayed. His FIP, as a starter, was 2.69 (the "elite" pitchers listed above average 2.67, 3.33, and 3.29 respectively), and his career K/9 has been 10.1 consistently across all levels. The dip in the majors is concerning, but he changed his pitch usage in the majors for the 1st 1/2 of his starts before using his full arsenal and reaching his career k/9 norm for the final 1/2. His peripherals 100% point towards him joining that class almost immediately.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's only 20 starts though is the thing. You need a longer track record for ERA/FIP/xFIP to start mattering.

I agree he'll probably be really good, just not quite there. We need more information/see him pitch more innings.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Would rather have Cleveland's, CWS, HOU, KC, SEA. Of those teams, two only make the playoffs obviously. Your point is fair, JIMMY.
> 
> Please dear god tell me you aren't going to argue that Stroman is ELITE, though. If that happens, I am unsubscribing from this thread.


I dunno, I think I'd rather have MARC BURLEY or Dickey pitching in a game 7 than someone like Duffy, Ventura or Guthrie on KC. I'm not sold on Volquez being this good either. His numbers have never been this good and he's been buried in the NL for most of his career. Can he be trusted more than RA Dickey to have a great game come playoff time? I dunno. It's possible. 

Houston's pitching is good. They're a team I'd be worried about.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> It's only 20 starts though is the thing. You need a longer track record for ERA/FIP/xFIP to start mattering.
> 
> I agree he'll probably be really good, just not quite there. We need more information/see him pitch more innings.


This is fair, but based on stuff, command and peripherals, projections seem to indicate that he'll get there. All we need is a larger big league sample size, though he's been elite with peripherals in the minors so there is a track record.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yep. Like I said, he's got top 20 potential. He could crater though, or hit some rough luck like Carrasco did this year. He's got a pretty solid defense so he'd have to be REALLY unlucky. He's probably going to be really good. Just can't be calling unproven guys elite until they do elite things over a good period of time.

Kershaw etc have logged a ton of innings after all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> Yep. Like I said, he's got top 20 potential. He could crater though, or hit some rough luck like Carrasco did this year. He's got a pretty solid defense so he'd have to be REALLY unlucky. He's probably going to be really good. Just can't be calling unproven guys elite until they do elite things over a good period of time.
> 
> Kershaw etc have logged a ton of innings after all.


Good point, but it's certainly fine to say that he has elite stuff and command. Reports seem to indicate that he's in even better shape than last year now, as well, and should expect to see his average velocity increase by a few ticks for all pitches. His average fastball last year was 93.8 I believe (touching 97) so I could see him average closer to 95 when he returns and touch upper 90s like Chris Archer.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't really stray too often from the wrestling parts of this site, but I was thinking of coming to the sports area to start a discussion about how incredible the Blue Jays have been lately (me being a Toronto boy and them being my favorite team). Didn't realize this thread existed, so that's good to know. I can just discuss it here with @THANOS and anyone else interested. 

Obviously everyone knows the tear the Jays have been on lately. Hard to believe just a couple weeks ago, they were 8 games back of the Yanks for first in the AL East, and are now just half a game back. The Tulowitzki and Price trades...I don't think any of us realized how much that would affect things. Granted, Price plays once every few days (albeit pitching incredibly) and Tulo has been in kind of a slump lately, batting only .138 over his past 7 games. Still, I think just their presence has reinvigorated the team. They've always had potential, but something would go wrong. Key players would get injured, the bullpen would blow a lead, etc. Now, everything just seems to be clicking. Part of that, IMO, was ditching Reyes after his far too frequent embarrassing errors at SS. I kid you not, I played with guys who could have fielded those balls easily.

http://www.sportsnet.ca/shows/tim-and-sid-show/this-is-the-type-of-garbage-that-has-kept-this-team-out-of-the-playoffs-for-22-years/



Tim and Sid say it best. Its stupid errors like that that have kept the Jays out of the playoffs for 22 years. He gets paid millions each year to not make those mistakes. Now, I get nobody is perfect and we have a screw up every once in a while, but those were just ridiculous. Not only did a Reyes error lead to a loss against the White Sox when they were ahead, but a week later, the Jays are in KC, with a chance to win the series against the best team in the AL. In the first, the Jays give up 6 fucking runs, thanks in part to a Reyes error. Then, miraculously, they come back with 8 runs in the 6th to take the lead. Just an insane rally. Then, in the bottom of the inning, the Royals come back to take a 10-8 lead, thanks in part to ANOTHER Reyes error. Ridiculous. And they ended up losing.

Anyway, Tulo has been very solid defensively and has been impressive at SS so far.

Question for THANOS and others: Donaldson has just been a machine this season. I'm going to be quite interested come the end of the season where he ends up in MVP voting. Thoughts on that? 

Current stats are:

Avg: .294 (14th)
RBIs: 83 (tied for 1st in AL with Chris Davis)
HRs: 31 (tied for 3rd in AL with Chris Davis)
Doubles: 30 (4th)
OBP: .362 (14th)
SLG: .572 (3rd)
Hits: 130 (tied for 7th Jose Altuve and Xander Bogaerts)
Runs Scored: 82 (1st)
AB: 442 (2nd)
OPS: .935 (3rd)

And of course, anyone who consistently watches Jays games should be aware of his incredible defensive abilities, as well. Many are calling this the best catch in MLB in 2015.








Perhaps most importantly about Donaldson is how clutch he is. His ability to get that hit just when its needed is pretty much unparalleled right now.




Oh and I just wanted to include this gif because I thought this was hilarious when it happened on TV. 












Hearing Buck Martinez and Pat Tabler try to completely no sell what millions of people just saw was rather amusing.


First pitch just after 7pm EST tonight, looking forward to seeing them get their 10th win in a row.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I don't really stray too often from the wrestling parts of this site, but I was thinking of coming to the sports area to start a discussion about how incredible the Blue Jays have been lately (me being a Toronto boy and them being my favorite team). Didn't realize this thread existed, so that's good to know. I can just discuss it here with @THANOS and anyone else interested.
> 
> Obviously everyone knows the tear the Jays have been on lately. Hard to believe just a couple weeks ago, they were 8 games back of the Yanks for first in the AL East, and are now just half a game back. The Tulowitzki and Price trades...I don't think any of us realized how much that would affect things. Granted, Price plays once every few days (albeit pitching incredibly) and Tulo has been in kind of a slump lately, batting only .138 over his past 7 games. Still, I think just their presence has reinvigorated the team. They've always had potential, but something would go wrong. Key players would get injured, the bullpen would blow a lead, etc. Now, everything just seems to be clicking. Part of that, IMO, was ditching Reyes after his far too frequent embarrassing errors at SS. I kid you not, I played with guys who could have fielded those balls easily.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you in here man :, welcome to one of the best threads on this forum. It's probably my favourite one currently. Obviously the Jays' play helps significantly with that haha.

Read some of my previous posts in this thread man, we've covered a lot of this as it's happened and throughout. You should go check out the WAR stats I posted to show where Donaldson actually compares to the best players in baseball like Trout and Harper, especially over the past 3 years. You might be surprised with just how good Donaldson is, and how close the MVP vote may actually be.

Also, you should check out the article on Stroman that Fangraphs did, which I posted on the previous page. It's very fap worthy so to speak :mark:.

I'm looking forward to talking baseball with you!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Question: I see you guys talking a lot about sabermetrics, and you all seem to know a lot in general about the teams around the entire league. I kind of follow the Jays pretty religiously, and keep up to date on teams they contend with, but that's about it. Hardcore casual fan, in a word. 

How do you guys keep up with 30 teams? I know @DesolationRow loves his Giants, so that makes sense, but everyone has this in depth knowledge about players even from the teams that suck. 

I'd like to have more in depth knowledge so I can keep up with the talk. Where can I obtain it?


I'll be back later, game time.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> Question: I see you guys talking a lot about sabermetrics, and you all seem to know a lot in general about the teams around the entire league. I kind of follow the Jays pretty religiously, and keep up to date on teams they contend with, but that's about it. Hardcore casual fan, in a word.
> 
> How do you guys keep up with 30 teams? I know @DesolationRow loves his Giants, so that makes sense, but everyone has this in depth knowledge about players even from the teams that suck.
> 
> ...


Fangraphs is probably the best site to use since it champions sabermetrics. If you'd like to try and understand them better, read this thread:

http://www.bluejaysmessageboard.com/threads/5025-Sabrmetrics-Introduction-and-Discussion


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Guys, Chris Colabello just killed a baseball. 

Might be arrested for homicide.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Welcome to the superior section of this forum @KO Bossy.


OK...BLUE JAYS...LET'S...PLAY...BALL


Wonder if the Rangers can still sneak into post season:hmm


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










#FYSMC 

MVP MVP MVP!! :banderas


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

where theres SMOAK, theres fire :mark:

10 runs in 2 innings :ti


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Champ said:


> where theres SMOAK, theres fire :mark:
> 
> 10 runs in 2 innings :ti












Also,


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Some guy on the Mariners threw a no hitter. It wasn't Felix. 


Gregory Polanco has been all over it post-break.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> Some guy on the Mariners threw a no hitter. It wasn't Felix.
> 
> 
> Gregory Polanco has been all over it post-break.


KUMA


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

IWAKUMA DA GAWD


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> KUMA


I hope we get him to replace Estrada in the offseason. I like Iwakuma a lot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dog days? More like JAYS DAYS.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@JM @MrMister @Champ @KO Bossy @Ted .






#Topofthemountain 

:banderas :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Dog days? More like JAYS DAYS.


Sorry don't want to jinx it imo.

inb4 they lose tomorrow because I mentioned a jinx.


SORRY AGAIN


I'm watching the Rangers for the first time in awhile. Probably picked the wrong night. Twins are killing us.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's fun to see the Jays do well, but motherfuckers the title of this thread isn't "Blue Jays talk and other stuff".


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Perfect Poster said:


> It's fun to see the Jays do well, but motherfuckers the title of this thread isn't "Blue Jays talk and other stuff".


You're right.. sorry..

#GOATAKUMA , #CLEVELANDROCKS , #YANKEESSCARED


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

lol yankees

Anyone but the damn Yankees.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CLEVELAND!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> lol yankees
> 
> Anyone but the damn Yankees.





JM said:


> CLEVELAND!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:banderas


What a game. What a crushing. Hell, that's not enough. It was a lambasting. A shellacking. A walloping.

Love seeing my Jays do well. Its been 22 years, but things finally look like they're on track. They can change, but I'm just enjoying it while it lasts. 

Dickey had probably his worst outing since pre All Star break, and even then, it was 3 runs he gave up. Not bad at all. Only put in 6 innings, but the bullpen got it done. I really have to question why they put in Loup in the 9th. I've got no confidence in him, considering his track record. But credit to him, he got the job done.

LOL'd hard at @JM saying Colabello should be arrested for homicide. That ball was a moonshot. I'll bet it had some snow on it when it came down. Smoak was great, again, he golfed that thing to straight away center. Donaldson being MVP caliber as usual, 2/4 with 2 RBIs, 2 hits and 2 runs scored. The whole team is just booming right now. Felt bad for Tulo, though. Hit one deep, needed about 5 more feet to be a homer. Goins was the only Jay without a hit tonight. This whole lineup is dangerous.

Its a good day to be a Jays fan. For those who are getting annoyed with all the Jays talk, you have to understand. We have 1 ball team in Canada. We haven't made the playoffs in 22 years. And for god knows how long, we've had to sit back and hear analysts talk about how the Jays are going to have a great year and project big things, only to have it fall apart. This time, things are finally looking up. So let us have this, I've been a Jays fan from birth, pretty much, and there have been many dark days (or years). This is our payoff for 22 years of believing the magic of 1992/1993 can happen again.




As for the Yankees, I got something just for you:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


>


Ah hell, you beat me to it. :lol


Savor this, brother. Its our payoff for years of toiling away, desperately believing that guys like Corey Koskie, Troy Glaus, Scott Rolen, Vernon Wells, Alex Rios, BJ Ryan and friends were going to save this team. Shit, remember the whole Mike Sirotka deal? Ugh, the Gord Ash years...there were some great draft picks in that time, but never better than a 3rd place finish in the AL East. Those years...the JP Riccardi bullshit, with that ridiculous $126 million contract Vernon Wells got, just to end up being disappointing. Or in 2008, that idiotic $70 million contract they gave to Alex Rios, just to put him on waivers the next season. Or in 2006, when John Gibbons and Ted Lilly got into that altercation in the dugout? 

Those are the dark days we had to live through. Now is our salvation.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> :banderas
> 
> 
> What a game. What a crushing. Hell, that's not enough. It was a lambasting. A shellacking. A walloping.
> ...












That game was glorious.

Dickey definitely didn't have his best stuff today but he willed his way through and didn't fall to pieces which is great, because it means it's likely an outlier to his performance as of late instead of a momentum shift.

I hate Loup with a passion but he can't cause too much damage in this game, and unfortunately we need him as the lone loogy we have. Cecil, as of late, has shown the ability to get both splits out, so we need Loup for now. I'm curious to see who goes down if Stoman returns in September?

Actually, what are your thoughts on the whole Stroman situation and his talent?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> Ah hell, you beat me to it. :lol
> 
> 
> Savor this, brother. Its our payoff for years of toiling away, desperately believing that guys like Corey Koskie, Troy Glaus, Scott Rolen, Vernon Wells, Alex Rios, BJ Ryan and friends were going to save this team. Shit, remember the whole Mike Sirotka deal? Ugh, the Gord Ash years...there were some great draft picks in that time, but never better than a 3rd place finish in the AL East. Those years...the JP Riccardi bullshit, with that ridiculous $126 million contract Vernon Wells got, just to end up being disappointing. Or in 2008, that idiotic $70 million contract they gave to Alex Rios, just to put him on waivers the next season. Or in 2006, when John Gibbons and Ted Lilly got into that altercation in the dugout?
> ...


I remember all of that man like it was yesterday. It's crazy to think about how much our team has evolved since then. It's even scarier to think that we have prospects coming up quickly to replace all the guys we traded away.

Losing Hoffman, Norris, Labourt and Castro sucked, but Dalton Pompey, Connor Greene, Sean Reid-Foley, Anthony Alford, and Rowdy Tellez are all going to be top 100 prospects next year. Hell, Vladdy Jr will start in Vancouver next spring as well :banderas.

We don't even have to look at this as a quickly closing window of opportunity either since we have $40 million or so coming off the books this year, and should also have a monster payroll increase from all the ticket sales/ratings/merchandise revenue. This means we'll 100% sign one of Price/Cueto/Greinke/Kazmir/Shark and a decent #3 like Iwakuma/Zimmerman/Gallardo/etc.

Our rotation next year could look even better:

1) FA #1 
2) Stro-show
3) FA #3 
4) Dickey
5) Osuna/Sanchez (loser is the closer)

We should try and trade Hutch and Pentecost for Kimbrell and Ross in the off-season, and the we could plug Ross into the FA #3 spot and use Kimbrell as the closer.

Our team could be much better next season which is really insane to consider.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> That game was glorious.
> 
> Dickey definitely didn't have his best stuff today but he willed his way through and didn't fall to pieces which is great, because it means it's likely an outlier to his performance as of late instead of a momentum shift.
> 
> ...


I think Stroman is extremely talented and has a lot of potential.

As for the situation about him coming back and being that 5th starter...well, I'm a bit iffy on it. Thinking ahead, let's just say the Jays do make the post season. They're going to be relying on the vets with playoff experience to help take leadership. Dickey, Buehrle, Price, etc. Stroman is only 24, and has been in the big leagues for like...a year. He's got a promising future, but I think at this point, I'd rather take guys who can deal with the playoff pressure. Plus, this injury has kept him out all year. The last thing I want is for him to be rushed back to help be a playoff contender, fuck himself up again and miss part of next season.

I think bringing him back as a 5th starter is a good move, but in the 5th position. Dickey, Buehrle, Price and Estrada are cruising right now, I don't want to mess with their momentum. And right now, they're the guys I'd be pitching on short rest in the playoffs. Stroman, I'm worried his inexperience and age might be problematic in the postseason, coupled with the fact that if he's back in September, come October, he'll have only been pitching in 2015 for a couple of weeks. I just don't feel as confident in giving the ball to someone like that in a really clutch situation. If they're up 3-0 in a series? Fine, get him some experience. But if we're going to game 7? I'm taking Dickey, Buehrle or Price.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> I think Stroman is extremely talented and has a lot of potential.
> 
> As for the situation about him coming back and being that 5th starter...well, I'm a bit iffy on it. Thinking ahead, let's just say the Jays do make the post season. They're going to be relying on the vets with playoff experience to help take leadership. Dickey, Buehrle, Price, etc. Stroman is only 24, and has been in the big leagues for like...a year. He's got a promising future, but I think at this point, I'd rather take guys who can deal with the playoff pressure. Plus, this injury has kept him out all year. The last thing I want is for him to be rushed back to help be a playoff contender, fuck himself up again and miss part of next season.
> 
> I think bringing him back as a 5th starter is a good move, but in the 5th position. Dickey, Buehrle, Price and Estrada are cruising right now, I don't want to mess with their momentum. And right now, they're the guys I'd be pitching on short rest in the playoffs. Stroman, I'm worried his inexperience and age might be problematic in the postseason, coupled with the fact that if he's back in September, come October, he'll have only been pitching in 2015 for a couple of weeks. I just don't feel as confident in giving the ball to someone like that in a really clutch situation. If they're up 3-0 in a series? Fine, get him some experience. But if we're going to game 7? I'm taking Dickey, Buehrle or Price.


Well said :clap.

Personally I think the kid really seems to have a bulldog mentality, like Osuna, with ice in his veins, and he seems to thrive in high pressure situations.

Remember when he made his first start in Yankee Stadium and dominated them? He's been working out twice a day, 4 times a week, since he was shelved with the knee injury, and is actually in better shape now than he was last year. 

I'm interested to see what happens. I feel like he's going to force their hands after 4 dominant starts in the MILB and be called up to replace Hutch, who will be shut down for the playoffs. 

Imagine a rotation of Price, Dickey, Buerhle, Stroman/Estrada. In a short series Stro and Estrada could piggy back with each going 4-5 innings. That would avoid any pitch count issues with Stroman returning with only a 11/2 months of work.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I remember all of that man like it was yesterday. It's crazy to think about how much our team has evolved since then. It's even scarier to think that we have prospects coming up quickly to replace all the guys we traded away.
> 
> Losing Hoffman, Norris, Labourt and Castro sucked, but Dalton Pompey, Connor Greene, Sean Reid-Foley, Anthony Alford, and Rowdy Tellez are all going to be top 100 prospects next year. Hell, Vladdy Jr will start in Vancouver next spring as well :banderas.
> 
> ...


Whoa slow down, I'm not as familiar with some of the prospects as you. :lol

Where'd you get this info about the $40 million coming off the books? That's quite a chunk of change. Cueto is pretty good, Greinke is in line for the Cy Young right now (dunno if the Jays can compete with Dodger money, if they want to resign him). Iwakuma is...well, a bit old for my tastes. He'll be 35 soon. I'd prefer to put my eggs into a younger basket (my personal tastes). 

I'd be ecstatic if they could sign Price for another year. He's young, incredibly talented, likes Toronto and seems to be a great fit. I think he's worth shelling the money out for. Wanna free up more money? Get rid of Loup. Put Navarro in to pitch, he can't be worse.

In general, its an exciting time to be a Jays fan. Right now, its the pitching that's the biggest controversy. Defensively, they're great, with guys like Donaldson, Pillar, Revere, Bautista, Tulo and even Smoak has been doing awesome at first lately. Offensively, they're great. That doesn't need much of an explanation. Just the pitching. I think its because Jays pitching has been their biggest issue in past years, like Frank Francisco being ungodly bad and blowing tons of saves. Liam Hendricks is doing quite well. Osuna is brutally effective, as is Sanchez at setting him up. Hawkins brings a lot of experience and some heat. Lowe...he's decent. Had a terrible first game, but has been fine since then. Loup is the standout dud.


Here's a list of FA's at the end of this season:

Brett Anderson (28)
Brandon Beachy (29)
Chad Billingsley (31)
Clay Buchholz (31) – $13MM club option with a $245K buyout
Mark Buehrle (37)
A.J. Burnett (39)
Trevor Cahill (28) – $13MM club option with a $300K buyout
Chris Capuano (37)
Wei-Yin Chen (30)
Bartolo Colon (43)
Johnny Cueto (30)
R.A. Dickey (41) – $12MM club option with a $1MM buyout
Marco Estrada (32)
Doug Fister (32)
Gavin Floyd (33)
Yovani Gallardo (30)
Jaime Garcia (29) – $11.5MM club option with a $500K buyout
Zack Greinke (32) – can opt out of remaining three years/$71MM
Jeremy Guthrie (37) – $10MM mutual option with a $3.2MM buyout
J.A. Happ (33)
Aaron Harang (38)
Dan Haren (35)
Tim Hudson (40)
Hisashi Iwakuma (35)
Scott Kazmir (32)
Kyle Kendrick (31)
Ian Kennedy (31)
John Lackey (37)
Mat Latos (28)
Mike Leake (28)
Cliff Lee (37) – $27.5MM club/vesting option with a $12.5MM buyout
Tim Lincecum (32)
Kyle Lohse (37)
Corey Luebke (31) – $7.5MM club option with a $1.75MM buyout
Justin Masterson (31)
Brandon Morrow (31)
Bud Norris (31)
Mike Pelfrey (32)
David Price (30)
Jeff Samardzija (31)
Alfredo Simon (35)
Ryan Vogelsong (38)
Jerome Williams (34)
Chris Young (37)
Jordan Zimmermann (30)

Some crazy talent there. Buccholz is an interesting one. He's pricey, but that guy has some nasty stuff (coincidentally, especially against the Jays). Zimmermann seems pretty decent. Cueto is great. Fister has been great in the past, not so much this season.


Ideally, I'd have it as:

1) Price
2) Dickey
3) Stroman
4) Zimmermann
5) Osuna/Sanchez


Or if Buchholz is cool with being a 3rd or fourth man, perhaps him. Who knows, maybe the Jays will decide Dickey is too old, Buchholz will opt out of spending another season with the Red Sox and a deal can be struck. In any case, there's a lot of promise and potential. A healthy Stroman, Price being the man, Dickey being that veteran knuckleballer, Osuna or Sanchez being elevated to starter, and an established #3-4 starter...good lord.


Or we could just take JA Happ again...can't even say that with a straight face.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Firstly, a most sincere yay for KUMA. Have always liked him from afar. 

Secondly, @KO Bossy, I thank you for singling me out with the mention earlier in the thread. You embarrass me a bit by doing so but thank you anyway... To answer your question with as much breadth on my mind as possible, if not depth, I'm firstly a big MLB Network watcher. Rarely do I go 24 hours during baseball season without at least having it on in the background for a little while, just to catch up with what teams are doing. Fangraphs, as @THANOS notes, is indispensable. And as much grief as I give them, ESPN provides generally satisfying coverage of the biggest storylines of a given season. I would also recommend SB Nation blogs. I am not familiar with the one for the Blue Jays, but McCovey Chronicles--the Giants' SB Nation blog--is a wonderful website with excellent writing on baseball that terrifically blends the observations of the hardcore baseball fan who watches practically every single game without fail with striking analytical qualities, whether through metrics or what have you. 

Baseball is a thirty-man clown show circus, though, that goes year-round. From the minute a new World Series Champion is crowned through the beginning of the exclusive negotiating window rights teams have with their pending free agents through the non-tender deadline and Winter Meetings, all the way through Spring Training and Opening Day, and everything the regular season features, it's a constantly-realigning chessboard. It's immensely fascinating, and the more you get into your own team, the more likely it is you'll find yourself intrigued by others. Having said that there is certainly nothing wrong with being a committed fan of your own franchise and leaving it to that, and only looking at the standings and baseball headlines with "[Team X]" on your mind. 


Now we come to the unfortunate part of this post. The, well, ugly part. 

I was at Wednesday's GIANTS game. It did not go well for the home team. As I wrote to @CamillePunk moments ago I have decided to simply copy and paste our back-and-forth about the game, via Visitor Messages, and let that suffice, haha. At least the company I had for the game was fine as @AryaDark knows. :lol 

*Camille* to *Deso*:


> Heston shakes off a couple bad starts and has a good performance today - and the offense goes MIA. And Aoki is hurt. Boo odd year baseball. Booooo.


*Deso* to *Camille*:


> Indeed.  I was in attendance. The offensive performance of the lineup was, let us say, close to an unqualified complete failure. I blame, in part, Bochy's lineup construction through which he bunches so many righties, and, conversely, lefties together. Which makes bullpen management for the opposing manager all too easy, as we saw in the latter innings. Lefty specialist Oliver Perez (just traded for from Arizona) for Belt-Crawford-Blanco; Pat Neshek and Luke Gregerson feast on all of the righties, namely Maxwell, Duffy, Posey and Pence.


Also, surprise, surprise, getting hit in the head with a 95 miles per hour fastball gives you a concussion. Nori Aoki is out on the DL and once again the Giants' medieval medical staff misjudges a case. 

Oh, Dodgers are winning as well? Bah!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The White Sox game is in the 13th inning, but the Angels have a guy at 3rd with one out and some 400 pound pitcher is pitching for the White Sox, I have no idea who this fat ass is. Anyways, I'm surprised Hawk hasn't fallen asleep yet.



annnnd fat ass is injured now apparently. As he was walking off the mound he basically made a motion trying to pop something back in and Hawk just goes "....and that arm popped." Right to commercial break. :ti


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Whoa slow down, I'm not as familiar with some of the prospects as you. :lol
> 
> Where'd you get this info about the $40 million coming off the books? That's quite a chunk of change.


Lol no worries man, you should browse that Bluejays forum I posted earlier, it's great for learning about and following the progress of all of our prospects. 

As for the source of the $40 million, well here's are the people that are coming off the books after this season.

Izturis 3Mil
Estrada 4Mil
Navarro 5Mil
Tulo is 2Mil cheaper than Reyes
MB is 20Mil
RA is 12Mil (1Mil buyout for us)
Romero's 8Mil

Out of that we probably qualify Dickey for one more year, so we're left with $42 million to spend on free agency. Now, I think it could be lower than that, possibly be $10 million when JD gets awarded in arbitration, but our payroll should go up regardless via revenue increases.

Therefore, I think we'll still have around $40 mil at least to spend on FA.



KO Bossy said:


> Cueto is pretty good, Greinke is in line for the Cy Young right now (dunno if the Jays can compete with Dodger money, if they want to resign him). Iwakuma is...well, a bit old for my tastes. He'll be 35 soon. I'd prefer to put my eggs into a younger basket (my personal tastes).
> 
> I'd be ecstatic if they could sign Price for another year. He's young, incredibly talented, likes Toronto and seems to be a great fit. I think he's worth shelling the money out for. Wanna free up more money? Get rid of Loup. Put Navarro in to pitch, he can't be worse.


I feel the same way as you. I want Price, who'd be amazing as the Buerhle role model figure for guys like Stro, Osuna and Sanchez. 

With Loup it's funny, the guy was great the past few years when he threw a lot slower, but now that his velocity has increased he sucks. It's ass-backwards in a way :draper2.



KO Bossy said:


> In general, its an exciting time to be a Jays fan. Right now, its the pitching that's the biggest controversy. Defensively, they're great, with guys like Donaldson, Pillar, Revere, Bautista, Tulo and even Smoak has been doing awesome at first lately. Offensively, they're great. That doesn't need much of an explanation. Just the pitching. I think its because Jays pitching has been their biggest issue in past years, like Frank Francisco being ungodly bad and blowing tons of saves. Liam Hendricks is doing quite well. Osuna is brutally effective, as is Sanchez at setting him up. Hawkins brings a lot of experience and some heat. Lowe...he's decent. Had a terrible first game, but has been fine since then. Loup is the standout dud.


Yeah man our defense is very good and we can finally breathe when balls are hit to LF, 1st or SS. Lowe is actually pretty great, and the 1st outing is not indicative of his performance since he was on travel lag and 2 hrs of sleep.



KO Bossy said:


> Here's a list of FA's at the end of this season:
> 
> Brett Anderson (28)
> Brandon Beachy (29)
> ...


I like Iwakuma because the contract would likely be cheap and short because of his age, and his pitchability does not really require much velocity. He's like a better version of Estrada and will be much cheaper.

Iwakuma would probably sign for a 2 year deal with a club option for a 3rd. This would be ideal for us imo.



KO Bossy said:


> Ideally, I'd have it as:
> 
> 1) Price
> 2) Dickey
> ...


:lol JA Happ is so horrible and frustrating to watch. The fact that he's such a selfish diva make watching his demise this season all the more enjoyable.

Overall, just imagining the possibility of the Jays rotation next year gives one big maple boner :mark:.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

WHITE SOX WALK OFF AND SWEEP THE ANGELS. IN HAWKS VOICE....


"HE FOUND IT, HE FOUND IT, HE FOUND IT, HE FOUND IT, ABREU IS AROUND 3rd...AND THIS BALL GAME IS OVA!!!"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Firstly, a most sincere yay for KUMA. Have always liked him from afar.
> 
> Secondly, @KO Bossy, I thank you for singling me out with the mention earlier in the thread. You embarrass me a bit by doing so but thank you anyway... To answer your question with as much breadth on my mind as possible, if not depth, I'm firstly a big MLB Network watcher. Rarely do I go 24 hours during baseball season without at least having it on in the background for a little while, just to catch up with what teams are doing. Fangraphs, as @THANOS notes, is indispensable. And as much grief as I give them, ESPN provides generally satisfying coverage of the biggest storylines of a given season. I would also recommend SB Nation blogs. I am not familiar with the one for the Blue Jays, but McCovey Chronicles--the Giants' SB Nation blog--is a wonderful website with excellent writing on baseball that terrifically blends the observations of the hardcore baseball fan who watches practically every single game without fail with striking analytical qualities, whether through metrics or what have you.


Great thoughts Deso! :clap

I actually have browsed through those blogs there and I try to scan through several MLB teams' main forums now and then to get some insider dirt on their prospects, and a get a feel on what the stats fans are saying. The Giants' forum is one of the better ones for sure, great members and very superlative insight! You should take a gander one day into Blue Jays Message Board. It's a pretty informative site and there's very little "homerism" or overrating of players. Saber stats are used for almost everything there, and we have a "Fuck you suck my cock" Donaldson thread for good measure . 



DesolationRow said:


> Baseball is a thirty-man clown show circus, though, that goes year-round. From the minute a new World Series Champion is crowned through the beginning of the exclusive negotiating window rights teams have with their pending free agents through the non-tender deadline and Winter Meetings, all the way through Spring Training and Opening Day, and everything the regular season features, it's a constantly-realigning chessboard. It's immensely fascinating, and the more you get into your own team, the more likely it is you'll find yourself intrigued by others. Having said that there is certainly nothing wrong with being a committed fan of your own franchise and leaving it to that, and only looking at the standings and baseball headlines with "[Team X]" on your mind.


Again, excellent insight, and I like your chess analogy. Baseball is very much the long-man's game and perfect to get invested into for that reason. There's so much more than meets the eye as opposed to sports like Hockey and Basketball. I still like the others but baseball has a different type of connection with me and, probably, always will.



DesolationRow said:


> Now we come to the unfortunate part of this post. The, well, ugly part.
> 
> I was at Wednesday's GIANTS game. It did not go well for the home team. As I wrote to @CamillePunk moments ago I have decided to simply copy and paste our back-and-forth about the game, via Visitor Messages, and let that suffice, haha. At least the company I had for the game was fine as @AryaDark knows. :lol
> 
> ...


Damn, it's so unfortunate, because your team, especially your offense, is very fun to watch. You guys play like humble version of the Royals which allows me to enjoy your team's performance and the players equally.

I really hope the Giants get in through the Wild Card at least and unseat Pittsburgh to move on to the divisional series, and eventually meet us in the WS. How many games do you have left with the Cubs? Is it enough to squash their lead?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

No offense to Deso, but about the only thing I want to see less than a Giants playoff run is a Cardinals one. The Dodgers, Mets, Cubs, Pirates, and Nationals would all be more interesting than them because damn it the NL has been so boring with those two teams in the NLCS seemingly every damn year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Gerrit Cole blames himself for his last two losses and didn't throw his defense under the bus to the media, good man. Defense basically turned what should have at the worst, been two no-decisions for him into L's since the All-Star break. Last night Alvarez can't make a routine scoop at first and it costs two runs on one play. In other news, Pedro Alvarez is a really terrible first baseman. This shit has been all year. That's what worries me come playoff time, you can have good pitching but you have a largely useless glove at first base, who only hits enough to stay in the lineup. It'll be unpopular with the clubhouse, but I don't think they're going to offer him arbitration this off season. If they do, it's only because he's the cheapest, efficient option they can put out there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oh look, the Jays won again.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Great post, @THANOS. But I have to question, the 8 million for Romero that's coming off the books...I take it you mean Ricky Romero? Ugh, that just brings back even more bad memories. What a spectacular collapse his career took, not 5 years ago he made the All Star team and now look at him. Remember when Jays analysts said he was going to be their ace? Hilarious.




THANOS said:


> Lol no worries man, you should browse that Bluejays forum I posted earlier, it's great for learning about and following the progress of all of our prospects.
> 
> As for the source of the $40 million, well here's are the people that are coming off the books after this season.
> 
> ...


And of course, Dem Jays make it 11 straight wins. First team since the 1954 Indians to have 2 11 game win streaks in the same season. 

Kinda sucks that the shutout was blown when Pillar dove for that ball in the 8th and missed it, letting a run in and putting a man on third. There were no outs, he should have known better than to risk it all and instead, played it off a bounce, putting men at first and second. Sadly, Buehrle got credited with those 2 runs, which wasn't a big deal in the end but giving up those runs was unnecessary. I know Pillar is fantastic defensively and has made tons of highlight reel catches this year, but he could have been smarter on that play.

Great to see Goins contributing to the offense, as well. This lineup is dangerous up and down. The beginning is flat out terrifying, but when guys like Goins, Pillar, Revere and friends start contributing as well, then its just a relentless assault.

Proud of my Jays, today. Good game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yea..so....I think the Cubs are set at 1B, 3B, and C...for like the next 14 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How is Schwarber behind the plate so far?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> How is Schwarber behind the plate so far?





I don't know about that, but he's obviously been decent if they're keeping him in there, even with his massive offense, I also think he played LF the other day.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If his bat is that great, he ain't staying at catcher. Especially when they have a shitty outfield.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Olivera is coming! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Great thoughts Deso! :clap
> 
> I actually have browsed through those blogs there and I try to scan through several MLB teams' main forums now and then to get some insider dirt on their prospects, and a get a feel on what the stats fans are saying. The Giants' forum is one of the better ones for sure, great members and very superlative insight! You should take a gander one day into Blue Jays Message Board. It's a pretty informative site and there's very little "homerism" or overrating of players. Saber stats are used for almost everything there, and we have a "Fuck you suck my cock" Donaldson thread for good measure .
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm a little embarrassed, again, but thanks... I'm happy that you like my team.  And thank you for telling me about the Blue Jays message board. I'll be sure to give it a look as the pennant races continue to simmer. It's always fun to hear someone else express your own perspective about something, as you put that so well concerning baseball being a "long-man's game..." That remark is so true in myriad ways. 

It must be said, for all of my points expressed earlier in this thread, I do think the Blue Jays are in excellent shape. I could easily see the Jays hammer out an extension for Donaldson, sign Price (if he truly wishes to return money will be no concern for Toronto), while keeping the payroll more than reasonable. Dickey and Buehrle are free agents, and the Jays might sign Dickey figures to be old, relatively inexpensive and worth about 1-2 wins since his age curve is an outlier being a knuckleballer and all. More immediately, though, the lineup is just terrifying and as break the Jays are even pitching as well as anyone in the AL (aided by the Price trade a bit, but that's why you trade for players). It would be shocking if they do _not_ run away with the AL East at this point. In the postseason anything can happen but they're looking good.



Perfect Poster said:


> No offense to Deso, but about the only thing I want to see less than a Giants playoff run is a Cardinals one. The Dodgers, Mets, Cubs, Pirates, and Nationals would all be more interesting than them because damn it the NL has been so boring with those two teams in the NLCS seemingly every damn year.


:aryep



Godway said:


> Gerrit Cole blames himself for his last two losses and didn't throw his defense under the bus to the media, good man. Defense basically turned what should have at the worst, been two no-decisions for him into L's since the All-Star break. Last night Alvarez can't make a routine scoop at first and it costs two runs on one play. In other news, Pedro Alvarez is a really terrible first baseman. This shit has been all year. That's what worries me come playoff time, you can have good pitching but you have a largely useless glove at first base, who only hits enough to stay in the lineup. It'll be unpopular with the clubhouse, but I don't think they're going to offer him arbitration this off season. If they do, it's only because he's the cheapest, efficient option they can put out there.


Have to say, it's almost mind-boggling how Pedro Alvarez can actually be a worse defensive first baseman than he was a third baseman but somehow he is pulling it off. I think if you're the Pirates you have to take him out in later innings, at the very least, if you have the lead. 2010 and 2014 GIANTS POSTSEASON HERO Travis MVISHIKAWA is a significantly better defensive first baseman, but for one possibility. The Pirates should simply trade Alvarez to an American League team that could use him as part of a DH platoon or _something_. Aside from his considerable thump, which is admittedly fabulous, dude's a pretty wretched MLB-level baseball player. 



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Yea..so....I think the Cubs are set at 1B, 3B, and C...for like the next 14 years.


Certainly, I concur, at the corners but not sure about C because of questions such as, 



MrMister said:


> How is Schwarber behind the plate so far?


My own answer is, I don't know. Ha. I have only see him catch a few games for the Cubs but he looks raw defensively. No idea whether he'll stick or not. For now they seem to have a solid system in place with Montero being the defensive catcher _du jour_, perhaps showing Schwarber the ropes behind the dish. 


I would now like to thank the team for which the incomparable likes of @AryaDark, @Ash and @Ickey Shuffle root, the lovable Cincinnati Reds, for destroying the LA Dodgers this evening, 10-3!!! THANK YOU, REDS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :bow


And now we come to tonight's GIANTS game. Now... _This_ game was like a time warp. This season the Giants' offense has taken center stage, as the team with the best position player WAR in the Majors has pummeled opposing teams with the bats and simply been treading water--at best (25th-28th in pitching WAR depending on the criteria and source from when I last checked)--with its pitching. But just as :bum was spectacular two evenings ago, tonight it was a return to form for VOGELSTRONG, who looked like his October 2012 self this evening. He did give up a first-pitch-of-the-game dinger which did not bode well but he spat at that and went on to pitch five VogelSTRONG innings. Okay so he walked four batters. Vogey lives on the corners and Laz Diaz was not offering any. Which only makes his line for the evening more impressive: five innings pitched, four BB, eight K (all swinging), and of course the one ER on the first-pitch HR. 

So, four entire innings were up for grabs for the bullpen. 

Hunter MVSTRICKLAND was more like STRICKNINE in the 6th inning (get it? he was like poison to the hitters and he only required nine pitches in the inning to strike out two and retire the last hitter), which allowed him to return for the 7th, which saw another strikeout and three quick outs overall in the 7th as well. Sergio MVROMO proves once again how and why he is the embodiment of death to right-handed batters in the 8th inning. He predictably allowed a hard-hit single to Bryce Harper but he simply dominated the three righties the Nationals sent up, inducing a weak ground ball from Rendon, and, following the Harper hit, mercilessly striking out both Zimmerman and a clearly banged-up Werth, neither of whom had a chance. Santiago MVCASILLA, who has struggled mightily as closer for at least ten weeks now if not longer, looked much sharper tonight, allowing one hit but retiring the side with a game-ending swinging strikeout on one of the best curveballs he's ever thrown.

This was like an olden-day Giants pitching performance. Four Giants pitchers used and fourteen strikeouts--all swinging--in the nine innings pitched! :mark: :cheer

The GIANTS lineup, meanwhile, had to contend with Stephen Strasburg and in all honesty they did rather well. Their sequencing, which has been noticeably off for several games now, was for the most part just as poor as it's been, which is why the 3 runs scored felt almost disappointing, but many individuals performed admirably. These GIANTS were fantastic! MVBLANCO, MVDUFFY, MVBELT (thank, Bochy, for reading my last MLB thread post about all of the lefties and righties bunched together, respectively, and sending Belt to the three-hole in front of osey2! :mark, MVPOSEY, MVPENCE, MVCRAWFORD, MVMAXWELL (the one Giant who went without a hit but his plate appearances were all okay, considering), MVTOMLINSON and, hell, I'll throw him in here, MVPEREZ!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

GIANTS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance osey2

And that is why we find ourselves constantly exalting this game: a game which can see Ryan Vogelsong outpitch Stephen Strasburg. Well, exalt it when that underdog pitching matchup victory goes in our team's favor, anyway. :side: :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Have to say, it's almost mind-boggling how Pedro Alvarez can actually be a worse defensive first baseman than he was a third baseman but somehow he is pulling it off. I think if you're the Pirates you have to take him out in later innings, at the very least, if you have the lead. 2010 and 2014 GIANTS POSTSEASON HERO Travis MVISHIKAWA is a significantly better defensive first baseman, but for one possibility. The Pirates should simply trade Alvarez to an American League team that could use him as part of a DH platoon or something. Aside from his considerable thump, which is admittedly fabulous, dude's a pretty wretched MLB-level baseball player.


They've been sitting him by the 7th inning practically all year, Sean Rodriguez comes in to spell him as if that's an encouraging option. Pedro is hands down the most frustrating player I've ever watched, because work ethic is there, talent is there, absurd power is there, character is there he is loved in the clubhouse, yet he's at best a .750 OPS guy who can't play a position. And is worthless against lefties. And he's at that point where he's in his late 20s and nobody can excuse it any longer. I was optimistic again going into this year, as he got off to a good start, I thought new position (easier position), he can concentrate more on hitting this year, and he's still costing them runs on a nightly basis with his glove. His glove which used to be solid, too. Just tonight, he makes an excellent diving stop that could have saved a run, yet then drops the ball on his way to the bag and a run scores. Like even when he does something good, he still fucks it up. 

It's also frustrating because the last time the Pirates got rid or gave up on a guy with great power in his late 20s who wasn't living up to what they wanted, his name was Jose Bautista. Slightly different case than Alvarez though, as Alvarez has been given chance after chance after chance (and a 2 overall pick), where as Jose was always going to be a project. I'm confident that even if they get rid of Pedro, he's still going to be a 20-30 HR guy at best, who can't hit lefties, or play a position. I think it's safe to say he is what he is at this point, essentially a platoon player. 

And it sucks because first base is a hard position to fill these days. Teams with a good first baseman ain't giving him up. They either gotta go out and get Jung-Ho Kang's buddy in the off season to see if he can play in the MLB, or they gotta hope Josh Bell hits the shit out of AAA and can be up early next season. Alvarez is finished here one way or another.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@KO Bossy and @DesolationRow :clap great responses, which I will get to soon, but first..

Tonight..










@JM; @MrMister; @Champ; @Michael Corleone; @A-C-P; @KO Bossy; @Ted;


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> I would now like to thank the team for which the incomparable likes of @AryaDark, @Ash and @Ickey Shuffle root, the lovable Cincinnati Reds, for destroying the LA Dodgers this evening, 10-3!!! THANK YOU, REDS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :bow


Even though we have self-destructed and need new spare parts, you can always count on the Big Red Machine to take down the evil empire Deso. Happy to help


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:mj2 White Sox lost to the Cubs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> :mj2 White Sox lost to the Cubs.


Sucks because we definitely had our chances.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Sucks because we definitely had our chances.




Ventura kept Shark in there way too long.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Ventura kept Shark in there way too long.


Yeah he hasn't been pitching very well lately. Kinda wish we had traded him at the deadline, but hindsight's always 20/20.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Heartbreaking loss tonight. Price pitched pretty damn well, but it was unfortunate in the 8th that Sanchez gave up that 3 run shot to Beltran, made even worse by the fact that he was up 1-2 in the count. Jays now fall to half a game back of first, but honestly, there's a month and a half left to play. Plenty of time for the Jays to take first. And even still, they hold the top wild card spot, but you'd always rather be taking the division.

Its almost like the Jays are cursed, they've gotten to 11 games in a winning streak 3 times in the past 14 months and always fall short in game 12.

I have to say tonight that the umpiring was...lacking. I don't like to give umps a hard time because I used to be one in my teens, and I know they have a tough job, but in the 9th there, there were a few pitches that Miller threw that were clearly balls, yet called strikes. You could even see Price shaking his head at them. He had to deal with that questionable strike zone all night. 

Big props to Tulo, he put up a hell of an at bat there, taking it to 12 or so pitches. It was a very, very close game, and they played really well, but sadly, sometimes it takes one swing of the bat and that's the difference maker. That's what it came down to, tonight.

Looking at the schedule ahead, after this series, they take on Philly, which *should* be an easy two games, since the Phillies suck. Then the Angels, which should be an interesting series, since both are potentially vying for the wild card. Then the Rangers, Tigers and Indians. Rangers and Tigers should be relatively smooth. Rangers are meh and the Tigers aren't doing that great. Indians may be interesting, with their pitching staff. Bad record, but they just took two of three from the Yanks, so...That'll close out August.

Disappointing loss tonight and it sucks to see the streak end, but that place was electric tonight. I'm sure they can bounce back. Its just a shame that this loss was so critical. Again, its only August, but now they're bumped out of first in the East. Even if they were a full game or game and a half up, they could breathe a bit easier, but now they're back to playing catch up. I still have faith, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

moving a block away from Wrigley.

Feel free to visit me if you ever go to a Cubs game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing 

MVDUFFY MVBLANCO MVROMO MVOSICH MVPENCE ence 

MVMAXWELL MVCRAWFORD MVBELT MVADRIANZA MVPOSEY MVCAIN (lol) MVAFFELDT

Sure... The GIANTS can DESTROY Max Scherzer. No big deal. :mj :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

I'm too weary to go through the whole game. Watch the recaps and highlights, folks. Anyway:



> Eno Sarris
> ‏@enosarris From 2012 to 2015: Take away everyone with negative D or baserunning value, or below-ave K%, BB%, wRc+. 11 players and Gregor Blanco remain.


Meanwhile, Sergio MVROMO's K/BB vs. right-handed batters in 2015: 24.50. 48% K, 2% BB. :banderas 

And Josh OSICH is the new AFFELDT imo.



Godway said:


> They've been sitting him by the 7th inning practically all year, Sean Rodriguez comes in to spell him as if that's an encouraging option. Pedro is hands down the most frustrating player I've ever watched, because work ethic is there, talent is there, absurd power is there, character is there he is loved in the clubhouse, yet he's at best a .750 OPS guy who can't play a position. And is worthless against lefties. And he's at that point where he's in his late 20s and nobody can excuse it any longer. I was optimistic again going into this year, as he got off to a good start, I thought new position (easier position), he can concentrate more on hitting this year, and he's still costing them runs on a nightly basis with his glove. His glove which used to be solid, too. Just tonight, he makes an excellent diving stop that could have saved a run, yet then drops the ball on his way to the bag and a run scores. Like even when he does something good, he still fucks it up.
> 
> It's also frustrating because the last time the Pirates got rid or gave up on a guy with great power in his late 20s who wasn't living up to what they wanted, his name was Jose Bautista. Slightly different case than Alvarez though, as Alvarez has been given chance after chance after chance (and a 2 overall pick), where as Jose was always going to be a project. I'm confident that even if they get rid of Pedro, he's still going to be a 20-30 HR guy at best, who can't hit lefties, or play a position. I think it's safe to say he is what he is at this point, essentially a platoon player.
> 
> And it sucks because first base is a hard position to fill these days. Teams with a good first baseman ain't giving him up. They either gotta go out and get Jung-Ho Kang's buddy in the off season to see if he can play in the MLB, or they gotta hope Josh Bell hits the shit out of AAA and can be up early next season. Alvarez is finished here one way or another.


Excellent thoughts. It will be interesting to see what Pittsburgh does in the offseason concerning this situation. 



THANOS said:


> @KO Bossy and @DesolationRow :clap great responses, which I will get to soon, but first..
> 
> Tonight..
> 
> ...


:lol That's fantastic! 



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Even though we have self-destructed and need new spare parts, you can always count on the Big Red Machine to take down the evil empire Deso. Happy to help


:mark: Thank you, again.  



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Ventura kept Shark in there way too long.


White Sox losing to the Cubs. That doesn't help the Giants!  :fuckthis :no: 


Aw, it's okay, *Hawk* and @Chrome and @El Conquistador. You're still good people. 

Kind of wish the White Sox would win the rest of the games in their series vs. the Cubs, though (and I realize *FLEX* is rooting for the Cubs, too, ha). 

In summary: GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance osey2 ence


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



All good things must come to an end.

I blame this one on Gibbons leaving Price in there too long. It's pretty standard to take that high pitch count starter out once a runner gets on in that 8th inning. Not leave him out there to get clobbered a couple more times.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

sanchez..

:wut


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> All good things must come to an end.
> 
> I blame this one on Gibbons leaving Price in there too long. It's pretty standard to take that high pitch count starter out once a runner gets on in that 8th inning. Not leave him out there to get clobbered a couple more times.


Same. No matter how much talent you surround him with, Gibby will always find a way to lose the game for us. The pitching managing is absolutely awful. This is one of those situations coming to fruition again.

Leaving Price in when he was laboring with his C-level stuff today and eclipsed 100 pitches was terrible, and bringing in a contact pitcher like Sanchez to try and redeem the situation was even worse.

If you starting the inning with Sanchez, we win the game, but in that situation why not bring in a guy who can miss bats like Lowe or Hawkins?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Win 11 games in a row, complain about everything and their mothers when they finally lose one. Can't go 162-0, sorry.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anyone else seeing Kris Bryant-Troy Glaus comp? I think it's a great comparison and that the Cubs would take that production.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bats today were just dead. The best we can muster is a sac fly? Seriously?

Beltran and Teixeira have been the Blue Jays bane over their past 2 series. Credit to Tanaka, he pitched a hell of a game. Just really disappointing that we were 0/7 with runners in scoring position and couldn't seem to muster any offense. I've noticed that with the Jays over the past few seasons. There are some games like against the A's this week where the bats come alive and we score 10 runs. Then, there are days like today where simply nothing clicks. Winning 10-3 is awesome, but I'd be happy with a 5-3 win and be able to transfer some of that offence to days like today so its more evened out. I know, wishful thinking.

@THANOS I'm guessing you groaned just as hard as I did when you saw that they brought Loup in in the 9th. He couldn't even finish the inning, gave up a run and a few hits. Like...send him down to Buffalo or something because in our chase for a division win, or even making the playoffs period, he's an anchor. I feel bad for the guy, you could see on the bench that he was frustrated, but...this is the pros, some guys just don't have it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ad Infinitum said:


> Anyone else seeing Kris Bryant-Troy Glaus comp? I think it's a great comparison and that the Cubs would take that production.


That's an accurate comparison, I'd say. Bryant and Glaus have almost identical long uppercut swings when you think about. Both have huge power. Both play 3B. I'd say there are more similarities than differences between the two.

That was a fun game 1 of the series. I'm really falling in love with Chris Coghlan. He's a severely underrated commodity.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ad Infinitum said:


> Anyone else seeing Kris Bryant-Troy Glaus comp? I think it's a great comparison and that the Cubs would take that production.





El Conquistador said:


> That's an accurate comparison, I'd say. Bryant and Glaus have almost identical long uppercut swings when you think about. Both have huge power. Both play 3B. I'd say there are more similarities than differences between the two.
> 
> That was a fun game 1 of the series. I'm really falling in love with Chris Coghlan. He's a severely underrated commodity.


Yes, I completely concur with this assessment. I'm fairly sure that Dan Szymborski noted the similarity when he was unveiling his projections, which were the best-ever for any minor league prospect. Bryant is living up to the Fangraphs' Steamers and PECOTA projections quite well, and in my own observations of Bryant he reminded me of Glaus. I think Bryant probably projects to be even better--the one knock on his rookie campaign has to be tied to the high K% leaving it wide open for Matt MVDUFFY! :mark:--because Bryant is probably going to be the superior defender. 

Agree with you about Chris Coghlan as well, *FLEX*. He's a solid cog in the Cubs lineup. 

Meanwhile, quite the football game in New England today. 22-10, Red Sox over Mariners. 



> Félix Hernández vs. Red Sox:
> 
> 2012-13: 2-0, 1.17 ERA, 0.96 WHIP
> 2014-15: 1-1, 4.34 ERA, 1.29 WHIP


Eh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla

So looking over Fangraphs it becomes evident that as of August 15 the Giants have five elite starting players across Major League Baseball:

osey2, 9th; BELT, 21st; MVPANIK, 25th; MVDUFFY, 26th and MVCRAWFORD 31st. Good Mays.

NL fWAR:
Posey: 3rd (again, pitch framing is not counted, and if you throw in two wins on behalf of pitch-framing by the four-and-a-half-month mark of the season, which seems awfully conservative, he's right on Bryce Harper's heels)
MVPanik: 9th
Crawford: 11th 
Duffy: 13th
Belt: 16th 

The average Giants infielder is the 10th best position player in the National League.

:faint: :mark: :cheer :woo :dance osey2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Polanco still raking since the break, great to see. Funny how the moment he started delivering was when Corey Hart got hurt (what a colossal waste of $5 million), Harrison got hurt, Lambo got hurt (not that he was an option anyways), and Sean Rodriguez was tied up with first base duties, leaving no one to platoon with him in RF so the Pirates were stuck using him every day. I hated the idea of platooning him given his age, let him face lefties. He sure as hell isn't going to learn how to hit them from the bench. He is obviously a much better player than the options you had platooning with him, aside from Harrison's odd start in RF. 

Interesting Polanco stat, he mashes first pitches hitting over .400 with a 1.048 OPS. I love to see that shit from any hitter.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

In the Pirates last 13 games that came down to bullpen vs bullpen they are 13-0. Neal Huntington's specialty has been building these dominant bullpens out of nothing every year and it continues.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Boston is making Seattle their bitch this series.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BRYCE HARPER ASKED AFTER MAX SCHERZER SIGNED WITH THE NATIONALS, "I MEAN, WHERE'S MY RING?" HERE'S YOUR RING, BRYCE, A SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS WORLD SERIES CHAMPIONSHIP RING RIGHT IN THE KISSER TO THE NATIONALS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance Tomorrow I will style and profile at Third and King personally to see if the GIANTS can pull off a miracle four-game sweep! :woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance :mark: :mark: :mark: 

IT'S THE OFFENSE, STUPID. THIS ISN'T YOUR OLDER SIBLING'S GIANTS. THE STARTING PITCHERS WHO ARE NOT :bum or :heston SUCK AND CANNOT BE TRUSTED BEYOND THE SECOND TRIP THROUGH THE OPPOSING TEAM'S ORDER BUT WHAT THE HELL? IT MATTERS NOT. STRASBURG, SCHERZER, GONZALEZ. THEY ALL HAVE AND SHALL FALL TO THE GIANTS' UNSTOPPABLE JUGGERNAUT LINEUP, WHICH PARK- AND ERA-ADJUSTED MAY BE THE GREATEST, MOST POTENT LINEUP IN SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS HISTORY. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

MVBLANCO, MVDUFFY (ROY! ROY! ROY!), MVPOSEY osey2, MVBELT, MVPENCE ence, MVCRAWFORD, MVTOMLINSON (KELBYMANIA IS RUNNIN' WILD, WOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!), MVSANCHEZ, MVPEAVY, MVKONTOS, MVPETIT, MVPEREZ, MVGIANTS!!!!!! :cheer :mark: :woo :dance 

TRIPLES, DOUBLES, SINGLES! THE MAN BEHIND THE GLASSES IS YET THE LATEST GREAT ANONYMOUS WHITE DUDE INFIELDER MADE OUT OF NOTHING FROM THE GIANTS FACTORY. THEY HACKED THE HACKERS, THEY STOLE THE BLUEPRINT FROM ST. LOUIS BY GOD. SOMEWHERE BRIAN SABEAN IS CHORTLING. "MOZELIAK... YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARD! _*I READ YOUR BOOK!*_" 

:cheer :mark: :dance :woo osey2 ence

See ya at the Giants game tomorrow everyone! :cheer :mark: :dance :woo
@IDONTSHIV @CamillePunk @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Watch out Gagne, Melancon has 34 straight saves without a blow.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

THE YOUNG GUN CHRIS SALE IS GOING...HAM, AS YOU YOUNG PEOPLE WOULD SAY, THESE FIRST TWO INNINGS.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

hutch delivers :banderas

now we can sweep the phillies and regain the division lead.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Sale. bama4


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Madison Bumgarner has truly gone HAM in his last two starts, both complete games. In 18 IP he's given up just 8 hits, 1 walk, and 1 run, while recording TWENTY-SIX STRIKEOUTS. :mark: I swear I was wearing clothes when this post began. 

Oh yeah and he recorded a double and a homer for 2 RBIs today you know just silly NL pitcher hitting things. :cool2 :bum


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633039763449057284


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Today's baseball game was played at Third and King in San Francisco, California was a testament to nothing less than the game's intrinsic, inherent genius, its symmetrical brilliance, its wild, wonderful careening between sheer otiose lethargy and tumultuous madness. Baseball has always been the way by which Americans organized their daylight, bequeathing a meticulous order to the world for the followers of the two teams engaged in the nine-inning-long contest. The baseball diamond, like a Masonic triangle, with flawlessly measured ninety feet upon ninety feet, burns brightly in the pitiless sunshine. The spring breeds hope, and the languid yet arduous summer provides answers to the hopeful. The replies from summer are frank and bristling, bittersweet and shy. Sometimes, as with the 2015 Giants, completely incongruous: the Giants' summer is a wild, willful little girl plucking at the petals of a flower, and the Giants are forced to accommodate her. "Does she, our Summer love us, or does she not?" The answer is a rotation of fleeting extremes, all provided without measure. 63 of the Giants' 117 games have been part of either winning or losing streaks of four games or more. The 2015 team runs scalding hot and frostily cold. One week after the calamity of Chicago, losing four in a row to the Cubs who the Giants helped, like some hapless professional wrestling jobber, to look like the 1998 Yankees, the good men of the City of Saint Francis win five out of six back by the bay. 

Today was called "Los Gamers Day" at the ballpark. Juan Marichal, "The Dominican Dandy," the greatest starting pitcher in San Francisco Giants history, was honored. The first 20,000 fans in attendance, which included I, your humble correspondent, were gifted with excellent small replicas of the Marichal statue which adorns the Marina Entrance of AT&T Park. Marichal was the only San Francisco Giant to ever pitch a Complete Game Shutout, hit a home run and strike out 10 or more batters in a single game.

Until today. 

:bum pitched and he pitched deliriously well. He's been pitching deliriously well in August. 35 strikeouts now, 1 walk (which was issued today). He struck out the side in the first inning. It should be noted here that the Washington Nationals, before the game even began, were in a collective foul mood. Losing streaks will do that. Barking at the umpires the pitching coach was immediately warned. Testiness was evident in the Nats' dugout. When Bumgarner threw a close pitch that was called a ball someone (I'm guessing bench coach Ron Wotus) in the Giants' encampment barked at the home plate umpire, fearing that the Nats coaches' declarations of bitterness may have swayed the umpire. Before the top of the first inning was over both benches had been warned by the home plate umpire. Such is the common fate of four-game series, especially ones which see the first three games won by one team. 

But back to Bumgarner. He grounded out with the best contact of the lineup the first time through against Joe Ross in the 3rd inning (Ross was perfect through the first three innings). I joked about this to individuals who looked like extended members of the family of WF poster @scrilla. His second time up he doubled, knocking in Kelby Tomlinson. More on Kelby-Mania later. The ball was hit so hard that Nats right fielder Bryce Harper could not get to it as the ball raced toward the fence in AT&T's cavernous deep right-center. In the 7th inning Bumgarner returned for his third and final at-bat, crushing a ball into the left field bleachers for a home run. It's hilarious to note (and of course his only pitching once every five days severely limits the sample size) but Bumgarner literally hits a home run on every third fly ball he hits. It's hilarious. 

In the 9th inning Bochy allowed Bumgarner the opportunity to go for the CGSO. He struck out two, beginning with Harper. Harper had no chance. All three pitches were 93 miles per hour fastballs right at the uppermost rung (if not a tad higher in actuality) of the strike zone. Harper swung through them each and every time. Bumgarner was at over 100+ pitches at this point and here he was performing superhuman feats of derring-do to the raining chorus of "MVP!" at AT&T Park. Bumgarner channeling "The Dominican Dandy" was tremendous. The broadcast on the scoreboard showed Marichal in attendance applauding Bumgarner after the game concluded. Bumgarner struck out fourteen batters; I had joked with one of the members *scrilla*'s fam that I wanted another twelve strikeouts as with Bumgarner's last outing against the Astros, to which he grunted ala our brave commanding general Bruce Bochy. 

Above @CamillePunk rightly posts the grand play Brandon Crawford made _deeeep_ in the hole at shortstop. That was a supremely engineered play on Crawford's part, remarkable to witness up close and personal between home plate and the Giants' dugout. He throws a laser to Brandon Belt at first base and the rest was history. Here is a link to the whole play just because: http://m.mlb.com/video/v377140583/wshsf-crawford-makes-great-throw-from-shallow-left/?game_pk=415412

Ah, yes, Belt. He leads MLB in Hardhit% and LD%. It's becoming clearer to see why with each passing game. He's using the whole field in a way he seldom used to; teams had begun to deploy radical shifts against him these past couple of seasons, but that seems to be dissipating as he proves over and over in 2015 that he can hit the ball to left field with authority. He's not at 25 opposite-field hits this season, and his double in the 4th inning to drive in Gregor Blanco was wonderful... and nearly a home run if he gets under it a tad more, much like Crawford's crushed double to deep right in the 4th. And Blanco. Blanco reached base in three out of four plate appearances with two walks and a hit. He also saved the day on the one ball Harper hit well all day, a long, deep drive to CF, making a fine catch indeed. Angel Pagan should remain in his hot tub, marinating, recuperating for as long as he can. 

Justin Maxwell saved Bumgarner at the beginning of the top of the second with a diving catch in left field which replaced a double with an out. 

In the fourth inning as the Giants were batting, following Blanco's single, Matt "ROY" Duffy's fly out and Belt's booming double off of the left field fence, Hunter Pence came up. But before that happened I yelled at him. As I noted in a post here I have been uncompromising in my efforts to make ence do battle with @AryaDark at the game of Hearthstone. Thinking that it'd felt like a while since Pence had hit a home run I decided to issue a challenge: _"Hi, Hunter! Hit a home run for Sabrina if you're not going to face her in Hearthstone!"_ He looked at me and cracked a smile and gave me a little nod, while performing his crazed batting practice swing. Pence soon uncoiled on a two-strike pitch, crushing it and providing everyone (but the small smattering of Nats fans) the joy of a 450-foot blast to left, practically at the very top of the bleachers. 

There is much to say about Kelby Tomlinson. 

First Joe (MV)Panik comes up in 2014 and he's good. This is surprising, but on the other hand he was a first rounder and was good in limited playing time in 2014. 

Then :heston comes up. Heston is a massive surprise: he was a soft-tossing non-prospect, DFA'd two years ago to make room for Jeff Francoeur in a lost season. 

Then Matt Duffy comes up, and he's good. This is so shocking that all of the disparate narratives attached to the Giants begin to warp for Duffy was ultimately a non-prospect. Now he's one of the league's best third basemen. 

And, in the dog days of August, just as the national media are merely beginning to discern all of this and even notice it, the Giants, with MVPanik out, call up some nerd with glasses and almost no discernible baseball skills but for speed and sound defense and he immediately goes on a wild BABIP binge. The Cardinals must be surreptitiously inventorying their Anonymous White Dude Baseball Player factory hidden in some West Texas field somewhere just to make sure that no one is siphoning anything off from the assembly line.

Also I bumped into my dentist and his wife before the game started, as he was sitting several rows behind me. We discussed the Giants and other matters, reveling in the fineness of the day. Dropped the replica Marichal statue off at my dad's home and sought the coolness of the redwoods after baking in the heat of this incongruous, tumultuous summer.
@IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Pretty sure the Nats are just butthurt that this season has turned into a bust for them. Out of their dream team rotation, only three of them have thrown 100+ innings at this point and only one of those three has pitched at a truly high level. And outside of Harper, their lineup is a joke. Werth/Rendon/Zimmerman were all useless this season. They're not a good team, and with us sweeping the Mets they could have actually made ground this weekend.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shelby Miller will eventually throw a no no one day.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Or a win.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I know another team Shelby can go to, pitch well and not get a win...come the the White Sox please. :drose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Wonder if the MLB will ever consider doing what the NBA did and do away with division winners always being seeded higher than non-division leaders. Right now, both the Cubs and Pirates have higher win percentages than the other 2 division leaders, the Mets and Dodgers.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If Nelson Cruz actually hit any home runs in June this dude would be on pace for 60-70.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Blue Jays optioned Hutchison to Triple-A Buffalo on Monday and will go with a four-man rotation for their upcoming eight-game road swing that begins Tuesday night in Philadelphia.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves are losing again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> The Blue Jays optioned Hutchison to Triple-A Buffalo on Monday and will go with a four-man rotation for their upcoming eight-game road swing that begins Tuesday night in Philadelphia.


I like the move. Hutch has great peripheral stats but he's still been tossing meatball 92mph fastballs middle up consistently so no one can say he's just unlucky.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

C'mon Minnesota, couldn't even throw the Jays a bone today.

Still mad we swept them last week.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hey guys, is the BIG FUCK back yet?

I want to see him win the HR title while missing 2 months


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> Hey guys, is the BIG FUCK back yet?
> 
> I want to see him win the HR title while missing 2 months


No way! You're back? :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I got the Chip Kelly posting plan :kanye

Which is funny considering the sports stations up here include Chip Kelly as a poll option in every poll

I had an epiphany today for a stat trivia bit that I want to know, and now will try futility to figure out. Or maybe I'll just send it in to Effectively Wild, since they've answered a question or two of mine before, the last being if the Phillies had the worst communaltive SP performance of all-time this season. 

"What is the latest in a season a team that made the playoffs had the worst record in the majors?"

That is now my goal to find out. I discovered the '06 Dodgers had the worst end of July record to make the playoffs at 50-55.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

DD, why did it have to be Boston? Why couldn't you have just gone to Seattle or Toronto? I don't wanna see those assholes win another title now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I hold out hope he'll come to Miami PP, but no one wants for work for that asshole Loria


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He just agreed to become Boston's president of operations. Cherrington is out, Frank Wren (Braves old GM) seems to be the clubhouse favorite for their next GM.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hmm, I figured he'd be a consultant for the rest of the season as they tested the waters first.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

With DD out, I wonder if we land Billy Beane to be our next Pres? Or perhaps they just promote AA to Pres and let him name Tinnish as the GM?

@KO Bossy; @JM; @Champ; @RKing85; @MrMister; thoughts?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

fpalm at the Papelbon experiment. Drew Storen's last 4 games after being relegated to set up man:

4 ER, 2 ER, 2 ER, 2 ER

Oh yeah. Fire Matt Williams, please. I've been calling for it damn near since he replaced Davey. I'm convinced he's bad for the clubhouse dynamic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Blue Jays win!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

VOGELSTRONG. :bum with a pinch-hitting appearance in the 8th inning resulting in a hit off of Lance Lynn! :mark: MVBLANCO. MVDUFFY. MVBELT. MVPOSEY. MVCRAWFORD. MVMAXWELL. MVLOLLIS WITH HIS FIRST CAREER MAJOR LEAGUE HIT. MVTOMLINSON. MVROMO WHO'S DECIDED TO PARTY LIKE IT'S 2011 WITH HIS NATURAL TALENTS AS A DESTROYER OF ALL RIGHT-HANDED BATTERS. MVOSICH. MVCASILLA.

GIANTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Ryan Vogelsong is staking a strong claim to sticking in the rotation, and perhaps, depending on what happens Wednesday evening, Matt Cain may be the odd man out with Mike Leake due to return soon from his hamstring injury. VOGELSTRONG was in fine form. Cutters in, fastballs away, cutters away, fastballs away. Just sublime. Also, Mike Matheny continuing to be a fine Giants secret double agent letting Lance Lynn stay on the mound until he looked like he might pass out in the 8th inning was hysterical. BUMGARNER with the hit! He has the highest ISO on the team, you know. FUCK THE DH!!! :mark: :cheer 

And the OAKLAND ATHLETICS!!! :mark: THE OAKLAND A'S ARE NOTHING LESS THAN THE GREATEST MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL TEAM TO EVER CALL THE EAST BAY OF CALIFORNIA'S BAY AREA THEIR HOME!!!!! :mark: What a walk-off, what a win for good and righteousness!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

Welcome back, @Stax Classic :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

An excellent article about Sergio MVROMO and his stupendous season! :cheer :woo :mark: :dance (Pay no attention to the wildly misleading ERA.)

http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/sergio-romos-no-dot-slider-revealed/
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> With DD out, I wonder if we land Billy Beane to be our next Pres? Or perhaps they just promote AA to Pres and let him name Tinnish as the GM?
> 
> @KO Bossy; @JM; @Champ; @RKing85; @MrMister; thoughts?


if we brought in beane would he immediately trade jose/edwin/JD for prospects? :side:

worth consideration though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Champ said:


> if we brought in beane would he immediately trade jose/edwin/JD for prospects? :side:
> 
> worth consideration though.


Well he would be the Pres while AA would be the GM still. What you're considering is that he would have the same payroll limitations that he has in Oakland in Toronto, but it wouldn't be further from the truth! I think Beane and AA would be a tremendous team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Ya it's not like you have to replace Jason Giambi Donaldson/JEDWIN/Bautista/Tulo/Price etc when you have Jason Giambi Donaldson/JEDWIN/Bautista/Tulo/Price etc. 

Billy Beane developed (sort of, with help) a strategy to work within a payroll. His payroll capabilities would be a lot less strict in Toronto.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> Hey guys, is the BIG FUCK back yet?
> 
> I want to see him win the HR title while missing 2 months


20 HR incoming in September imo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Friend of mine got a job in marketing for the Cubs after the Pirates weren't hiring, moved to Chicago. I had to hear his story of how he met Kate Upton today because the VIP guest relations was right next to his booth and she asked them questions about charity on her way out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I hope the Cubs sweep the Braves this weekend.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Apparently any pitcher I get traded to my fantasy team gets rocked...I traded for Lester last week....


----------



## Jobu25 (Jul 24, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ted said:


> I hope the Cubs sweep the Braves this weekend.


They will take 2 from my Braves easily. Braves cant win on the road. Just been swept by the Padres in San Diego. They havent won a game since Aug 28th 2012 here in SD.


----------



## Jobu25 (Jul 24, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ted said:


> Shelby Miller will eventually throw a no no one day.


And will lose the game due to lack of offense. Poor guy has had the worst luck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Jobu25 said:


> And will lose the game due to lack of offense. Poor guy has had the worst luck.


No doubt about it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> 20 HR incoming in September imo.


http://www.foxsports.com/florida/st...es-return-from-disabled-list-september-082015

itshappening.gif


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Where has this White Sox offense been all series?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> Where has this White Sox offense been all series?





We all know they only have 1 good offense game a series. Come on man.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> We all know they only have 1 good offense game a series. Come on man.


They looked pretty good in that Red Sox series. Then again, most teams look good against the Red Sox pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's a Byrd! It's a Marlon! It's Marlon Byrd!

Here to save the Giants. :aryha

:faint:
@IDONTSHIV @CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns 

Never wanted Chase MUTTley anyway. Amirite? :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

No reason to PANIK and get Utley Deso


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

EXCELLENT POINT, @Stax Classic.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DODGERS BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UTLEY GOES HITLESS AS DO ALL OF THE DODGERS AGAINST THE FIERY FIERS OF THE HOUSTON ASTROS!!! THANK YOU, ASTROS!!!! THANK YOU, MIKE FIERS!!!!!!!

AND MARLON BYRD DID FLY IN TO PITTSBURGH AND SAVE THE GIANTS!!!!!!! FIRST AT-BAT EVER AS A SAN FRANCISCO GIANT HE HITS A HOME RUN!!!! HE SINGLES AND DOUBLES IN HIS SUBSEQUENT TWO AT-BATS!!!!!!!!!!! MARLON BYRD!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUMGARNER HITS ANOTHER HOME RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO-DOUBTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MVFIERS!!! MVBUMGARNER!!! MVBYRD!!! 

MVASTROS AND MVGIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance 
@AryaDark @IDONTSHIV @CamillePunk @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> EXCELLENT POINT, @Stax Classic.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DODGERS BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:dance :dance :dance

*



*
:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox with another good offensive game. bama


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Let's hope being no-hit serves as a catalyst that sends the vile Dodgers spiraling into a bottomless pit of self-loathing and despair as they fail to win another game all season making way for the heroes of AT&T Park the San Francisco BASEBALL GIANTS to seize the NL West and continue their epic playoff series winning streak even in this turbulently oddest of odd years.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Deso saying MVASTROS really made me sad :jose


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



AryaDark said:


> :dance :dance :dance
> 
> *
> 
> ...


:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance






To the tune of The Village People's "Macho Man": "Gi-ants, Gi-ants won. Bumgarner hit, another home run. Dodgers, Dodgers lost. They didn't get, a single hit." 

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance



CamillePunk said:


> Let's hope being no-hit serves as a catalyst that sends the vile Dodgers spiraling into a bottomless pit of self-loathing and despair as they fail to win another game all season making way for the heroes of AT&T Park the San Francisco BASEBALL GIANTS to seize the NL West and continue their epic playoff series winning streak even in this turbulently oddest of odd years.


That's right! :mark: 

Let those lumpish weather-bitten dewberries wither and perish!

Of course two of the best pitchers on earth go on their behalf in their next two games, so I won't exactly be stunned if this does not, in fact, happen, however fantastic it would be to witness. :side:



Rub-A-Dub-Dub said:


> Deso saying MVASTROS really made me sad :jose


I anticipated this, *Rub-A-Dub-Dub*, much as I always knew this was your proper name.   :dance :dance :dance

Just think about how the Astros are fighting the forces of unmitigated evil. At least the Angels area right in the AL wildcard hunt, too.   

Also, in spite of all of these Blue Jays fans banking on David Price returning to the Blue Jays, his constant tweeting about the wild feats of :bum doubtless signpost a Price-Giants accord this winter, methinks. osey2 ence


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox offense actually is doing something...and the pitching is holding up.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

http://espn.go.com/blog/buster-olney/insider/post?id=11005



Spoiler: Insider



*Guest columnist Brandon McCarthy: Zack Greinke knew in spring training he'd be on par with Clayton Kershaw this season*

_Brandon McCarthy_

Buster Olney is on vacation this week, and some folks with baseball ties have been filling in as guest columnists. Today: Los Angeles Dodgers starter Brandon McCarthy, who joined the Dodgers during the offseason as a free agent and is working his way back from Tommy John surgery.

“I’ll tell you what, if I throw like that this year, Kersh better watch out.” -- Zack Greinke during spring training

At the time, after Zack had just breezed through a lineup of minor leaguers in a game on a back field, it sounded like typical overly positive pitcher-speak that only occurs in spring training before the ability of major league hitters is remembered.

Clayton Kershaw, the winner of three of the last four NL Cy Youngs and the reigning NL MVP, is not someone who has to “watch out” for anyone. He’s seemingly competing only against the all-time greats and the limits of our imaginations. Everyone knows that Zack is a superstar, but conventional wisdom says that Clayton is living in a different solar system.

Five months later, Zack has actually been every bit as good as Clayton -- and it’s clear that Zack's spring training statement wasn’t tossed out haphazardly. In fact, he meant every word of it. He knows exactly where his stuff needs to be for him to be at his best, and he felt that everything had clicked.

Zack's statement helped me and his other new teammates realize exactly what kind of guy he is. Small talk doesn’t interest him and he chooses his words very carefully. He doesn’t say anything he doesn’t mean. He’s not overly positive or cocky. Rather, he’s very down to earth, and fully self-aware -- and he is as quick to critique himself as he is to realize when he’s executed something to perfection. Those who don’t take the time to get to know him miss just how much he brings to the table when he talks. He’s realistic, measured and unflinchingly honest.

While Clayton and Zack now typically arrive at the same dominant results after their games, the way they get there couldn’t be more different.

Kershaw is an extreme perfectionist. He’s fanatical about his routine. It’s set in stone, and everything that needs to be done to prepare for his next start will be done on time with maximal effort. Once he’s at the field, there is no one easier to find than Clayton. You don’t have to see him to know exactly where he is at any given time, you just have to know his routine.

Finding Greinke, however, is like trying to find the wind. He’s found only when he makes himself discoverable. He describes his routine as being based on feel. Some days that means he needs to do eight sets of squats. Other days it means using a foam roller for an hour in a far corner of the weight room while reading a magazine. He disappears for hours at a time. He wanders around carrying a plate of food as if he’s at an outdoor cocktail party. He’ll watch video when a certain player happens to be on his mind. A “routine" like this is usually a major red flag about a player. The best players in the game typically are known to live and die by their routines, but nobody knows what Zack needs better than Zack, so his anti-routine is never called into question.

Their differences extend to their pre-pitch habits, as well. Kershaw works quickly and has the mound composure of a bully. It looks like he cannot wait to deliver whatever unhittable pitch he’s decided to throw, and when that’s done, he wants the ball back as soon as possible so he can do it again. He overwhelms hitters with three pitches that work together perfectly, and he delivers them with supreme confidence.

Zack moves much slower on the mound. He bounces the ball off his glove while he composes himself and thinks about what he wants to use from his toy box of pitches. It gives the impression that he’s allowing the hitter a moment to enjoy some time in the box before he’s sent back to the dugout. He pitches like he speaks. Carefully, methodically and full of confidence.
Even in spring training, McCarthy (far right) could tell that Greinke (center) was locked in. AP Photo/John Locher

Once a pitch is released, however, the two are as similar as can be. Both have impeccable command and the ability to fool the best hitters in the world. The ease of their games gives off the feeling that we're watching something scripted. Hits -- and especially runs -- against them seem to deserve applause from both teams because of their rarity. Both Zack and Clayton take immense pride in their fielding, hitting and baserunning. They do everything possible to help the team win until they’re removed from the game. The moment it counts is when it’s hard to tell the two apart.

Major leaguers are always curious about their peers. We want to know what other players are like behind the scenes. Hard worker? Nice guy/good teammate? Does he do anything weird? We ask these questions to anyone who will answer, but it’s hard to get the whole story until you’re in the same clubhouse.

As someone who’s been in a dugout across from the Dodgers for the last few seasons, Zack and Clayton were the two guys I wanted to know about the most. Now, as their teammate, I’ve had my questions answered, and both have been as good as I’d hoped.

Players want to know that the best truly care about their craft and work diligently at it. We hope to find out that the players we admire from across the field have all the qualities that we project upon them, the same way fans outside the game might. Hard workers, good teammates and good people are respected throughout the game, and you never want to find out that you’ve been fooled by good statistics.

Yes, Zack is as smart as we all think he is. Yes, Clayton works as hard as anyone in the game. Both are good people and teammates, and you can count on them. I’m lucky to be behind the scenes to see how they conduct themselves on a daily basis, but anyone watching them on TV is already seeing just who Clayton and Zack are.



Greinke might legitimately be my favorite baseball player ever.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Mike Leake was amazing through 6 innings and Bochy pulls him likely for arbitrary just-off-the-DL related reasons despite his extraordinarily low pitch count and excellent command in a 1-1 ball game and sure enough the bullpen blows it. Might be the toughest loss to swallow all year, mainly due to my short baseball memory.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves are aiming for a Top 5 pick. They will probably take another pitcher.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Josh Donaldson. MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



RKing85 said:


> Josh Donaldson. MVP! MVP! MVP!


If he kills it tomorrow as well, I'd imagine it would be hard to argue against it, especially if JD passes Trout in WAR after tonight.

#FYSMC


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If the Giants could actually win a game on the same day that the Dodgers lose a game that would be swell. (yes I know it happened yesterday shut up)


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Josh Donaldson as James Cagney in _The Public Enemy_. I have now seen it all. :sodone @AryaDark

Meanwhile, in Houston, the Astros took brooms to the Brooklyn/LA Bums. osey2 :bum ence :lincecum4










As @CamillePunk was saying above it would be _reeeeaaaal_ cool if the Giants could somehow win a game on a day which saw the Dodgers lose (and lose a Kershaw start, by the by!). I mean it's practically been 48 hours at this point, may we please see another occurrence before we all start comparing the symmetry to a Churyumov-Gerasimenko Comet? :aryha

GIANTS fans in particular should relish that little sly pun of mine about the Churyumov-Gerasimenko Comet... 'Cause the comet, you see, is from the Kuiper belt, a swath of the solar system beyond all of the planets, emanating from Neptune's orbit to roughly 50 AU from the system's sun. 

'Cause, y'know. The Giants' television play-by-play announcer is Duane _Kuiper_ and the team deploys Brandon _Belt_ over at first base... So...








@IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

JAYS :mark:

division lead :banderas

let's not look back boys


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Atlanta is closing in on the Brewers for a Top 5 pick.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@Godway: Upon watching the replay of the Sunday Night Baseball game between the GIANTS and Pirates I am quite certain that the Giants were only five-to-seven more Pedro Alvarez errors away from being right in it. 
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @Soul Cat


_Drives that don't fall
Liners to the wall
Grounders well struck, but captured

Let's, instead, hit them exactly where they isn't.

Can you predict where a man will not be
Or a fielder will wind up when shifting? 

Can you expect that a prospect will flower?
Or a bud will emerge just announcing? 

Let's then, instead, just stay in our heads
And hit them exactly where they isn't._​


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That was tough to watch.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

MVPiscotty! :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So the Dodgers had the best odds at winning the World Series for the entire season, until last night:









source: http://www.baseballprospectus.com/odds/index.php?dispgroup=all&standings_sort=wspct

#FYSMC :banderas


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Sorry I haven't been around more.

I didn't know the US allowed executions to be broadcast on cable. Because that's what happened to the Angels...

Donaldson was so GOAT in the whole series, especially on Saturday obviously. 6 RBIs, a HR, double, pair of singles, a couple runs, 4/5, brought his average over .300 again and finished a triple shy of the cycle. Finished with 9 RBIs over the course of the series. Just insane.

I was worried after the first inning yesterday when Dickey wasn't that great, but he proved himself a pro and came back from it, shutting down the Angels completely while the Jays just hammered away. This lineup is simply scary. Just sucks to see Tulo in a rut, but even he had a few singles.

Trout was...well, quite good on Sunday, but dog shit miserable the prior two days. He's been really subpar since the All Star break. Some people still think he's the MVP, but lemme say this. When you're up for MVP, you have to have a full season of consistently great play. Trout hasn't. August has been terrible for him and his team has now slipped out of playoff contention. Meantime, Donaldson has been consistently great all season (the best of his career), putting up huge numbers. With him leading the way, the Jays are now in a position to make the post season for the first time in 22 years. They've climbed up the ranks to take the Wild Card and now lead the AL East. Now, I get that its a team effort, and everyone minus Loup is playing well, but think about this. How many of these guys were here in prior years? Bautista, Edwin, Dickey, Buehrle, Navarro, Goins, Pillar, etc. With that formula, they weren't a playoff team. Now, Tulo, Price, Revere and friends joined up just recently. So you can credit them with helping go on a tear as of late, but not before July. So who arrived here between the end of last season and before July who has been the difference? Answer: Donaldson. His general presence has helped uplift the attitude of this team. He has a tremendous positive effect on their morale. Greg Zaun was even saying yesterday that he was helping out Tulo and a couple others in the club house with their swings, mainly to help get Tulo out of his rut. He was explaining his swing and help others fine tune theirs to make them better. To me, the MVP isn't just someone who puts up great numbers, but has the best effect on everyone they play with. To me, that's Donaldson. Trout...he's an excellent, top tier player. But him being on the Angels doesn't excuse the fact that the rest of the team, minus Pujols, Murphy, Weaver and a couple others, is pretty much a mediocre team. We saw that this weekend. The angels made at least 6 errors over the 3 games, and a couple that weren't counted but should have been. They played terribly. Trout's presence doesn't fix that. Meantime, the Jays have a lot of the same talent as previous years, and with Donaldson putting up huge numbers and being a contributer to morale and even helping out guys in the club house, its made everyone play better. Obviously you can't give him all the credit, but I see it that Donaldson has had a tremendous impact. To me, that's MVP. Just my 2 cents.

Looking forward to the Texas series. Texas is now in the wild card, and have been doing well lately, so it'll be very interesting. Then they come back home for a weekend series against the dwindling Tigers. Its just an all around awesome time to be a Jays fan. Its an incredibly exciting team that's never out of the game, has tremendous talent and is really aiming for victory in the playoffs. Strap in and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dodgers are so overrated. They started looking really beatable once Pederson flamed out after the break. They're not very scary after their ridiculous 1-2 rotation. 

I think LAA is an all around shitty environment right now and it's probably affecting Trout's performance a little bit. Huston Street recently went on a bitchfest about the team's lack of character. That team has had so many in house issues this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Cubs have won 20 of their last 25 games. I can't believe how good they are. They're a pleasant surprise for a Chicago native. Motte and Soler both hit the DL and it's sounding like Motte might be out the rest of the year. Russell has a nagging oblique, but the media around here is reporting he should be back by the weekend.

Aside from Lester, Arrieta, Rondon, and Grimm, there isn't much pitching anywhere else. Insane how they're pulling these close games off.

12 walk off wins, including the Kris Bryant walk off HR today. Madden is so quirky.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Godway said:


> I think LAA is an all around shitty environment right now and it's probably affecting Trout's performance a little bit. Huston Street recently went on a bitchfest about the team's lack of character. That team has had so many in house issues this year.


Street pitched a fit in the Angels dug out after the top of the 9th on Saturday. Apparently he went on some sort of tirade. Which was stupid, IMO, because he didn't do any better than the rest of them. Scioscia should be the one giving them fiery pep talks, he's the coach. Its not the closer's place to do that, least of all when he's equal in the suck department.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

are the mets insane? I'm glad David Wright is back but he should be in the 2 hole not batting cleanup.

and of course he hits a homerun with his first at bat.. hopefully he comes alive to finish the season out.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@Champ, @JM, @KO Bossy, @Ted, @RKing85, @MrMister.

Tonight - Jays Curbstomp the Rangers

*Blue Jays*
*
Starting Pitcher* – Bark Muehrle - Who really loves his dogs

*Starting Lineup*

1) 2-Lo
2) MVP! MVP!
3) Joey Bats pimp yo swing
4) Edwing
5) Portabello mushroom man
6) Captain Canuck 
7) I'd go with Pillar
8) Fast black dude
9) Light-hitting glove-first 2B


*Walker Texas Rangers* - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebOKo96HfEM

*Starting Pitcher* – Derek Holland (RIP) - Whose dog tried to kill him

*Starting Lineup*

1) DeShields maybe? LOL
2) "Sin-Schoo Jew" according to Buck Martinez
3) Cecil’s Kid
4) Declining HOF 3B
5) Generic bearded white DH
6) Pungent Odor who stings the nostrils... in a good way
7) Who gives a fuck
8) You sure don’t
9) Great, neither do I

Chance of Precipitation: 100%

@DesolationRow


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:ti

:clap


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'm not sure Beltre will make the HoF, despite being in the 3000 hit, 500 HR club when he retires in a couple years.

Dude debuted at like 18 :sodone


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










Mushroom power!! Super Mario would be proud.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










BAUTISTA BOMB!!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

rip matt cain's career 2005-2012


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

TULO hh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shelby Miller will give it a try again tomorrow. Lets get him some runs please!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

huge win for the Jays tonight. When everything is clicking, you win ballgames like that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hello everyone.

The BLUE JAYS are 15 games over .500 for the first time since, you guessed it, 1993. 



THANOS said:


> @Champ, @JM, @KO Bossy, @Ted, @RKing85, @MrMister.
> 
> Tonight - Jays Curbstomp the Rangers
> 
> ...


This was quality.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Man, I hope they don't do anything stupid and ruin the intimacy aspect for children by putting nets all the way down the baselines to the foul poles. Kinda makes it hard to get autographs, etc. and especially a game ball.

I'm against it, and I saw a lady have her leg broken by a foul ball. It's part of sitting in those seats :draper2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










4-2 Jays!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

God damn Chris Ianetta go fuck yourself with a rusty spork couldn't at least let us have this?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anyone besides PP and I notice how elite Verlander has been recently?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Anyone besides PP and I notice how elite Verlander has been recently?


Turns out I'm an idiot and the guy just needed to be healthy. He's pretty much been like this since mid July or so. Dropped his ERA from 5-6 to 3.45 right now. One of the few bright spots in this season. 

Go get a legit arm in the offseason, hope Norris lives up to the hype, hope Sanchez figures out how to give up HRs, let the other guys you acquired in the offseason compete for the #5 spot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How to give up HR's? Aren't you generous :curry2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:lmao, Freudian slip. How to _not_ give up homers. A 3.99 xFIP isn't bad for a 4 or 5, but he's become really homer happy as of late.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays are destroying Texas!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ted said:


> Jays are destroying Texas!


We're the Brock Lesnar of baseball :mark:. Everyone is a jobber in our path.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This Jays offense. Wowzers. One of the best offenses I have seen in recent memory. the 99 Indians are the last team that comes to my mind as real offensive dynamos who seemed to score double digit runs every game.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

wow we beat the Cubs with Jake Peavy and a very weak lineup


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> Anyone besides PP and I notice how elite Verlander has been recently?


Yes, I have. As *PP* notes below Verlander's been strong ever since, roughly, the All-Star break. It would appear that the health issues were what he had to overcome to get back to this level of dominance. 



Perfect Poster said:


> Turns out I'm an idiot and the guy just needed to be healthy. He's pretty much been like this since mid July or so. Dropped his ERA from 5-6 to 3.45 right now. One of the few bright spots in this season.
> 
> Go get a legit arm in the offseason, hope Norris lives up to the hype, hope Sanchez figures out how to give up HRs, let the other guys you acquired in the offseason compete for the #5 spot.


Au contraire, you and I should take credit for motivating Mr. Verlander. It's been roughly since we both started to seriously doubt him that he's turned it around, haha. 

That hit on the chalk/paint line to break up the no-no... Brutal. Baseball truly is designed to break your heart. 



RKing85 said:


> This Jays offense. Wowzers. One of the best offenses I have seen in recent memory. the 99 Indians are the last team that comes to my mind as real offensive dynamos who seemed to score double digit runs every game.


It's interesting. While the Jays do benefit some from playing in one of the meccas of offensive ballpark effects in Toronto and call the almost exclusively offensively-friendly AL East, sans the Trop, I suspect it could be easily argued that what the Blue Jays lineup is producing this season is very likely more impressive than that 1999 Indians team considering the stark contrast in overall league run environments. 



CamillePunk said:


> wow we beat the Cubs with Jake Peavy and a very weak lineup


:cheer :woo :mark: :dance

MVPEAVY! :mark: MVPOSEY! :mark: MVTOMLINSON! :mark: MVBELT! :mark: MVDUFFY! :mark: MVAOKI! :mark: MVPEREZ! :mark: MVBYRD! :mark: MVADRIANZA! (lol) :mark: MVSTRICKLAND! :mark: MVLOPEZ! :mark: MVROMO! :mark: MVCASILLA! :mark:

There isn't an odd year injury bug going around the Giants' clubhouse. It is an injury epidemic. A full scale odd year plague. Brandon Crawford, *Camille*'s Proud Prince of Pleasanton, with an oblique strain from his last at-bat vs. Jake Arrieta. Gregor Blanco scratched today with a hip strain. Matt Duffy nearly had his right ankle devoured by Anthony Rizzo tonight at first base in one of the most freakish occurrences I have ever seen on a baseball diamond at any level. 

The odd year monster consumes everything in its path. No one is safe. 

And, yet. And yet...

GIANTS! :mark: 

That bullpen, though. STRICKLAND with a strikeout; LOPEZ with a strikeout. ROMO. And CASILLA, who has been shaky for three months-plus now, was simply dominant. Eight pitches to retire the side in the 9th. He threw a 95-mph two-seam sinker fer cryin' out loud! His curveball was filth, incorporated. Just marvelous. 

MVGIANTS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance The Cubs _can_ be defeated, by Mays!
@IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Did anyone catch the gem heard on the Jays broadcast last night?



> "I'll tell you, what makes Donaldson so great at the plate is that he hits baseballs."
> 
> ~ Buck Martinez


With that type of expert analysis, it's no wonder that he's the voice of drunken Jays fans everywhere..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

MVBUMGARNER with his 25th 10-strikeouts-or-more start! One more to surpass Juan MVMARICHAL on the list of all-time GIANTS! :cheer :mark: woo :dance :bum

MVTOMLINSON with a GRAND SLAM! His first Major League HR is a Grand Slam! But of course it is, this is the catalyst of KELBYMANIA of whom we are speaking!

MVBYRD with the huge three-run dinger to straightaway CF! 

MVAOKI almost hitting an inside-the-parker; a fantastic relay by the Cubs was the only way to prevent it from happening! Aoki also "produced a run" in the traditionalist sense in the early going of the game!

MVPOSEY! osey2

MVDUFFY! To hell with Kris Bryant for NL ROY! MVDUFFY or nothing! :mark: :cheer :dance :woo ence

MVPEREZ! Remarkable!

MVBELT! 

MVADRIANZA! (lol)

MVKONTOS! :mark:

MVBROADWAY! :mark: 

MVOSICH! :mark:

MVGIANTS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

As @CamillePunk said in the chatbox moments ago, the Cubs aren't even Simba! :hglol
@IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ESPN's David Schoenfield has produced a dreadful article about the world series matches he would and wouldn't like to see, and uttered the following, perhaps fateful statement:



> *Giants vs. anyone:* Nothing personal here, Giants fans, but three titles in five years? Give another team a chance!


What was that rustling? My, it's the '2014 Giants' box in my closet. Oh no, something is breaking free....:troll :troll :troll BY MAYS THERE'S NO STOPPING IT NOW. TROLL THE WORLD GIANTS. 

osey2 :bum ence


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> MVBUMGARNER with his 25th 10-strikeouts-or-more start! One more to surpass Juan MVMARICHAL on the list of all-time GIANTS! :cheer :mark: woo :dance :bum
> 
> MVTOMLINSON with a GRAND SLAM! His first Major League HR is a Grand Slam! But of course it is, this is the catalyst of KELBYMANIA of whom we are speaking!
> 
> ...



That Simba comment is amazing to me. :ha :clap :rileyclap to @CamillePunk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

David Schoenfield... :lmao

And with that, I want October to be more orange than the average J.M.W. Turner painting. :curry2 osey2 ence :bum :lincecum4
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @MillionDollarProns


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hard loss for the Jays today. Edwin extended his hitting streak for 22 games, which is great, but that mistake Bautista made to let that ball get under his glove cost them. Honestly, it was a really boring game.

Revere is still on fire, though. Even though I know the Jays want to breed Tulo to be their lead off man, I think they have to go with the hot bat. Right now, Tulo leading off almost feels like a guaranteed out. Revere can get on base and move around quick.

Example: Revere singles to lead off. Steals second (he's super quick). Donaldson singles, Revere scores. Boom, 1-0. Sounds wicked in theory. I just think that if Tulo is slumping that they should be putting him in the middle of the order in maybe 5th or 6th. Without the pressure of leading off, he can take his time and work on getting back on track because he's been struggling a lot lately. Greg Zaun did a great analysis on how his swing has been out of sync over the past month and how its been affecting him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I can't tell if this is photoshopped or not :ti :ti :ti


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Excellent to hear that Matt Cain has been placed back on the DL to allow the Giants to call back up Chris "Hit 'Em" Heston, the sinkerballin' batter-hitting no-hitter throwing old rookie who had a great first half of the season and was sent back down to AAA just a week ago to let him rest up for the postseason push. Bumgarner-Leake-Vogey-Peavy-Heston is certainly the strongest starting rotation we could muster. Ideally Vogey is replaced by a new quality starter next year, as acquiring that kind of talent is a no-brainer must-do for the Giants next off-season. 

The Matt Cain we knew and love, much like Tim Lincecum, appears to be long gone and never to return. :sad: 

This series against the Cardinals will be the last one we as Giants fans can feel lucky to grab a win from, as afterward we'll be facing nothing but sub-par teams and the Los Angeles Dodgers (but I repeat myself, tee hee). Which means any loss will be met with immense disappointment rather than a shrug and a "What did we expect?". :side: All in all I'd say even if we were mercilessly swept by the Cardinals, we fared much better over the course of this nasty spell of games than I thought we would, with sweeping the Nationals and taking a series from the Cubs being particularly delightful surprises. This is all not to mention all the injuries to key players such as Joe Panik and Hunter Pence, which has left our lineup resembling little more than a wet noodle on paper. Thankfully, as Gandalf appeared during the depths of despair toward the end of _The Two Towers_ to save our beloved heroes, so too did Kelby Tomlinson come out of nowhere to deliver us a life line in this dreadful odd year, softening the blow from the loss of Joe Panik.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A spectacle-ular post above, @CamillePunk. :side: osey2
@IDONTSHIV @scrilla @UnDeFeatedKing @MillionDollarProns

_And here's to you, Kelby Tomlinson, Bochy loves you more than you could know... whoa-whoa-whoa 
koo koo ka choo, Mr. Tomlinson, Giants Heaven holds a place for those who drive in... Walk-off runs... walk-off runs!
Say Hey, hey, hey [Kid]... Say Hey, hey, hey [Kid]_​
Meanwhile, DA BYRD MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let's see, a three-run homer Thursday afternoon; a Grand Slam Friday night. Yes that Marlon Byrd transaction is okay with me. :side: When he makes contact he MAKES CONTACT BY GAWD.

That is now eight--yes, eight--Grand Slams for the 2015 San Francisco Giants. With over a month of play left. This breaks the franchise's record for a single season Grand Slam total. 

MVTOMLINSON and MVBYRD have been the true offensive heroes of the GIANTS these last couple of games!!! 

MVLEAKE! MVBLANCO! MVAOKI! MVROMO! MVPOSEY! MVBELT! MVDUFFY! MVOSICH! 

MVGIANTS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

Who _didn't_ see that 169 wRC+ for MVKELBY TOMLINSON coming?* :aryha 

*Yes small sample size considerations related to his BABIP apply but who cares? This is all a part of the Giants' plan to troll the world of baseball. :side: The glory of seeing his .364/.417/.527 line makes so much of the inevitable misery of the odd year worth it so long as he does not fall into the Odd Year Sarlacc Pit. :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

White Sox got dominated by Seattle's pitching. I thought maybe they had a chance when Walker went down, but nah, Seattle's lousy bullpen also shut down the ChiSox offense. Another thing, why isn't Thompson playing everyday at this point? I don't give a shit about "matchups", keep LaRoche's ass on the bench and play Thompson Ventura.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Trading Rodney somehow made the M's pen better.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Chrome said:


> White Sox got dominated by Seattle's pitching. I thought maybe they had a chance when Walker went down, but nah, Seattle's lousy bullpen also shut down the ChiSox offense. Another thing, why isn't Thompson playing everyday at this point? I don't give a shit about "matchups", keep LaRoche's ass on the bench and play Thompson Ventura.



Cause of the money.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anyone see Sano blast that one off the roof? That was a freakish sound off the bat.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Incoming 4,500 Edwin GIF's.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

holy shit the jays are on fire

edwin da gawd


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:EDWIN :EDWIN :EDWIN

This guy :EDWIN11

:EDWIN14


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Incoming 4,500 Edwin GIF's.


since you mentioned it..

:EDWIN :EDWIN2 :EDWIN3 :EDWIN4
:EDWIN5 :EDWIN6 :EDWIN7 :EDWIN8
:EDWIN9 :EDWIN10 :EDWIN11 :EDWIN12
:EDWIN13 :EDWIN14

:EDWIN :EDWIN2 :EDWIN3 :EDWIN4
:EDWIN5 :EDWIN6 :EDWIN7 :EDWIN8
:EDWIN9 :EDWIN10 :EDWIN11 :EDWIN12
:EDWIN13 :EDWIN14

:EDWIN :EDWIN2 :EDWIN3 :EDWIN4
:EDWIN5 :EDWIN6 :EDWIN7 :EDWIN8
:EDWIN9 :EDWIN10 :EDWIN11 :EDWIN12
:EDWIN13 :EDWIN14

:EDWIN :EDWIN2 :EDWIN3 :EDWIN4
:EDWIN5 :EDWIN6 :EDWIN7 :EDWIN8
:EDWIN9 :EDWIN10 :EDWIN11 :EDWIN12
:EDWIN13 :EDWIN14

:EDWIN :EDWIN2 :EDWIN3 :EDWIN4
:EDWIN5 :EDWIN6 :EDWIN7 :EDWIN8
:EDWIN9 :EDWIN10 :EDWIN11 :EDWIN12
:EDWIN13 :EDWIN14

:EDWIN :EDWIN2 :EDWIN3 :EDWIN4
:EDWIN5 :EDWIN6 :EDWIN7 :EDWIN8
:EDWIN9 :EDWIN10 :EDWIN11 :EDWIN12
:EDWIN13 :EDWIN14

























GOAT jays performance :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Considering who he hit them off of, I'm not impressed :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

pp thoughts on the tigers being last in their division?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Champ said:


> pp thoughts on the tigers being last in their division?




Even the White Sox are above them :ti


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Champ said:


> pp thoughts on the tigers being last in their division?


When :verlander is your only pitcher worth a damn it shouldn't be too surprising. Hopefully they focus all on pitching in the offseason.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Anibal is competent enough to allow your pen some rest, right? He's like Livan, you just let him go out there and pitch 8 innings of 5 run allowed baseball. Damn the pitch count.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Yeah when he's not allowing homers he's competent but he's hurt right now anyways.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So I'm watching Toronto vs Detroit, and it's 1 - 0 leave, and check the highlights later, and see 1 - 15 :lol that's crazy. 

Congrats to them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Edwin obviously found Bautista's roids recently, cause Bautista can't hit, but Edwin can now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hawk Harrelson said:


> Edwin obviously found Bautista's roids recently, cause Bautista can't hit, but Edwin can now.


Are you talking about batting average because that's a stupid Stat to use. It's reliant on BABIP or luck to sustain, whereas stats like OPS, WRC+, ISO, etc are more indicative of talent, and Jose is right along with recent year career norms. He definitely hasn't stepped off, he just has never had a great BABIP because he hits mostly fly balls and grounders instead of line drives.

Edwin is just a freak and he's spraying balls all over the field right now, just like JD.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638045493399003136
:maury


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Blue Jays with the All-American get ups


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Blue Jays signed Mark Shapiro to become the new President :banderas. Finally a Pres that actually uses saber-metrics to evaluate player contracts and development!

Also



> "Shapiro, who served as GM, farm director and assistant farm director in Cleveland before becoming the team's president this decade, according to sources intends to keep Alex Anthopoulos as general manager"


What an epic team :mark: :mark:!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> So I'm watching Toronto vs Detroit, and it's 1 - 0 leave, and check the highlights later, and see 1 - 15 :lol that's crazy.
> 
> Congrats to them.


Yeah, they pounded the Tigers again today 9-2. :lol

Their offense has been unbelievable these past few months.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, they pounded the Tigers again today 9-2. :lol
> 
> Their offense has been unbelievable these past few months.


It's great to witness :


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Remember when the Orioles traded Pedro Strop and Jake Arrieta for two months of Scott Feldman? 


ARRIETA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL DODGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
@AryaDark Yes you are right the Dodgers do get no-hit a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance 
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @Soul Cat 


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL DODGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Congrats to Arrieta. :clap

Also LOL at the Dodgers getting no-hit twice in a 10 day span.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dodgersfest 2015 :HA


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dodgers got no hit twice and are still going to win the World Series.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I can't believe a fan fell out of the upper deck in Atlanta on Saturday night. Prayers for his family.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How long is Arrieta signed in Chicago?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dodgers have been no-no'ed twice in the last 10 days. That's not suppose to happen with that line-up.

Jays!!!! 

And isn't this about the third time in the last 3 years a fan has died at a game?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Could this be the type of thing that mentally wrecks the confidence of a team, causing them to plummet from a comfortable division lead to not even making the playoffs? I suppose we can only wait, see and pray to the many-faced god which includes the odd year baseball god I assume.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> How long is Arrieta signed in Chicago?


Through the remainder of this year. He's eligible for arbitration next year but I think the Cubs try to work out an extension this off-season.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










Huntington does it again. Gives up nothing to acquire a project, project performs as well or better than the top pitchers on the market.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Huntington does it again. Gives up nothing to acquire a project, project performs as well or better than the top pitchers on the market.


I'd like to see Happ's other stats to see if it's just BABIP luck, as ERA isn't the best stat to use. He could very well be the same guy that he was in Seattle and Toronto but better defense is stopping the bloops and dribblers from becoming hits. How's his HR/FB rate now?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I'd like to see Happ's other stats to see if it's just BABIP luck, as ERA isn't the best stat to use. He could very well be the same guy that he was in Seattle and Toronto but better defense is stopping the bloops and dribblers from becoming hits. How's his HR/FB rate now?


What's it matter? He was a deadline pick up, he doesn't have to sustain anything long-term. He's keeping runs off the board and giving them solid starts. An ERA that's a full run or more lower than the likes of Cueto or Hamels is better any way you cut it. 

The point is, you're seeing the same results as these big-time acquisitions in the W column, when they gave one of their top 30 prospects to get him and nothing more. From a value standpoint, Happ has been one of the single best trades this year, but nobody will mention it. I thought it was a pointless move myself at the time.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> What's it matter? He was a deadline pick up, he doesn't have to sustain anything long-term. He's keeping runs off the board and giving them solid starts. An ERA that's a full run or more lower than the likes of Cueto or Hamels is better any way you cut it.
> 
> The point is, you're seeing the same results as these big-time acquisitions in the W column, when they gave one of their top 30 prospects to get him and nothing more. From a value standpoint, Happ has been one of the single best trades this year, but nobody will mention it. I thought it was a pointless move myself at the time.


Fair enough I suppose. But hopefully you guys don't use him in the playoffs as he's likely due to regress and if that occurred in the playoffs it would be catastrophic for your team.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

They'll have to win the WC game in order to see Happ pitch at any point in the post season. Unless Cards have a collapse this month, which is unlikely. I think there's still a chance that AJ Burnett returns for the post season too, which means Happ will have no spot in the rotation. 

I didn't add the fact that Joe Blanton is throwing better than ever in the bullpen, too. He's been ridiculously dominant and another big boost to an already badass bullpen. The two of these acquisitions combined, cost Adrian Sampson (who is a name you may never hear in the MLB) and some cash.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> They'll have to win the WC game in order to see Happ pitch at any point in the post season. Unless Cards have a collapse this month, which is unlikely. I think there's still a chance that AJ Burnett returns for the post season too, which means Happ will have no spot in the rotation.
> 
> I didn't add the fact that Joe Blanton is throwing better than ever in the bullpen, too. He's been ridiculously dominant and another big boost to an already badass bullpen. The two of these acquisitions combined, cost Adrian Sampson (who is a name you may never hear in the MLB) and some cash.


Getting Burnett back would be glorious, and is similar to us getting back Stro mid-September. Happ's better used in moderation, so hopefully your team does just that in October.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Are you talking about batting average because that's a stupid Stat to use. It's reliant on BABIP or luck to sustain, whereas stats like OPS, WRC+, ISO, etc are more indicative of talent, and Jose is right along with recent year career norms. He definitely hasn't stepped off, he just has never had a great BABIP because he hits mostly fly balls and grounders instead of line drives.
> 
> Edwin is just a freak and he's spraying balls all over the field right now, just like JD.


Man, I haven't heard of most of these sabermetrics related stats. And I thought I knew a good amount about baseball...

Either way, Jays may face criminal charges for what they did to the Tigers over the weekend. Edwin in particular, his Saturday afternoon can't be legal.

Thoughts on Revere batting lead off and Tulo down to 5th?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Getting Burnett back would be glorious, and is similar to us getting back Stro mid-September. Happ's better used in moderation, so hopefully your team does just that in October.


Happ's already paid for himself two times over, they don't need him to be god in the post season (though that would be cool).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Man, I haven't heard of most of these sabermetrics related stats. And I thought I knew a good amount about baseball...
> 
> Either way, Jays may face criminal charges for what they did to the Tigers over the weekend. Edwin in particular, his Saturday afternoon can't be legal.
> 
> Thoughts on Revere batting lead off and Tulo down to 5th?


:lol No worries man, I still don't fully grasp all of them, and only really began to take notice in the past year or so. They are definitely more informative than the traditional stats though, especially batting average which relies on luck incredibly. I'm more impressed with Colabello's ISO (isolated power), WRC+ (weighted runs created plus), exit-velocity of bat, and plate approach; rather than his average for example. The average is not sustainable in my opinion since his BABIP (batted average on balls in play) is over .400 lol.

I think Revere being used as the leadoff hitter right now is good, because it allows Tulo to change his approach back to what it has generally been throughout his career, "see ball, hit ball". Asking him to take a lot of pitches to help the middle of the order does him a disadvantage, so I like this move, and would like to see him in the 5th spot going forward.

As far as keeping Revere at the top going forward, I'm not as optimistic about that. I really don't like his on-base % (OBP), and would much rather Travis in that spot. That said, if Travis doesn't return this year, Revere is ok there for now.

Ultimately, putting Travis or even Pompey in the leadoff spot makes the most sense. Pompey's numbers in AA and since he was called back up to AAA are outstanding and suggest that most of them are sustainable since he changed his approach and now walks more than he k's. His OBP is like .425 which is phenomenal, and would look great in the leadoff spot.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Revere should most def not be batting lead off. His .300 average is misleading because he doesn't get on base much nor have any power. Tulo has had a slow adjustment but still is miles above Revere as a hitter and shouldn't lose PAs to him by moving him down.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Revere should most def not be batting lead off. His .300 average is misleading because he doesn't get on base much nor have any power. Tulo has had a slow adjustment but still is miles above Revere as a hitter and shouldn't lose PAs to him by moving him down.


I agree with this whole-heartedly, but for the sole reason of trying to jump start Tulo's bat, I'm ok with the move to the 5th spot.

Revere, I'm hoping, is just a place holder at lead off, and will only keep that spot until Travis returns or when Pompey is called up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Revere should bat 9th as a set up man that's not as important as the 1 hole.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Price doing work.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That game was disappointing. Gibbons left Price in too long, IMO. He pitched a very solid game, and things were really looking up going into the 7th. It was a winnable game, but they couldn't come through in the clutch, leaving the bases loaded in the 8th and 2 on in the 9th. But at least the Yankees lost, too, so the Jays are still a game and a half up.

Its amusing that the Indians are playing spoilers, yet have been shit pretty much all season.

I like Revere leading off. He's been quite great lately. Tulo is just in a slump, he needs to regain his composure and work on finding his stride again. Unlike others, I like Revere leading off. He may not have much power, but he puts the ball in play and gets on base, plus has speed. That's what you want leading off. Travis...he's got skills but he needs to prove he can go for a decent amount of time without getting injured. And Pompey is still rather young. Revere has had a great track record in this and past seasons of being a great contact hitter, so I'm fine with this change. Get Revere on base, then Donaldson, Bautista and Edwin can can potentially cash him in.

Honestly, I don't know what I'd even change about this team. Goins has been doing really well lately, so I don't know if I'd want to take him off of second. Again, Travis is good, but Goins has been swinging a hot bat and hasn't been injured most of the season. Big pluses in my book.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

On the plus side, Donaldson got 2 RBIs and his first triple of the season. His path to MVP is just becoming stronger.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oakland! :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

woah, wait, the Jays lost????

Not sure what to do. This happens so rarely these days.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

And the San Francisco Giants' odd year campaign perishes in the La Brea Tar Pits of Dodgers Dinosaurs, devoured and forced to extinction in a nearly six-hour marathon of misery. The epidemic of grievous injuries, the startling lack of good starting pitching outside of Madison Bumgarner, the Brobdingagian payroll of the monstrous army of orcs and assorted filth from the netherworlds under Chavez Ravine, the misalignment of the stars, the vicissitudes of fate, the ravages of time, the disharmonic unevenness of the odd year. All of that and more conspired to slay the Giants. Because one should never use a phone; use poetry. Fastballs outside, hanging sliders through the zone. 

As Jack Kerouac wrote in the prophetic _The Dharma Bums_ (see? even "Bums" included),



> “The smog was heavy, my eyes were weeping from it, the sun was hot, the air stank, a regular hell is L.A.”



...Although if the Giants would like to happily surprise me and defeat Thor and Zeus--I mean Greinke and Kershaw--that would be just fine. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



5 years ago :lol Nyger gets punked


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

video not loading or showing, is that my boy Gaby? fpalm



DesolationRow said:


> And the San Francisco Giants' odd year campaign perishes in the La Brea Tar Pits of Dodgers Dinosaurs, devoured and forced to extinction in a nearly six-hour marathon of misery. The epidemic of grievous injuries, the startling lack of good starting pitching outside of Madison Bumgarner, the Brobdingagian payroll of the monstrous army of orcs and assorted filth from the netherworlds under Chavez Ravine, the misalignment of the stars, the vicissitudes of fate, the ravages of time, the disharmonic unevenness of the odd year. All of that and more conspired to slay the Giants. Because one should never use a phone; use poetry. Fastballs outside, hanging sliders through the zone.
> 
> As Jack Kerouac wrote in the prophetic _The Dharma Bums_ (see? even "Bums" included),
> 
> ...


This is so Giants though, and you damn well know it, they'll get swept in LA. Then the Dodgers will Dodge and lose a bunch and then in SF you guys will sweep them. Giants win the division. Win World Series. More Deso excitement. fpalm

Enjoy October you big baby.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

For God's sake, fire Matt Williams


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays back in the win column.

I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



El Conquistador said:


> For God's sake, fire Matt Williams





Fire Ventura first.


-edit-


Why did he keep Fister in for only 2.1 innings in relief? Dude is a starter and was pitching well...could have gone another 3 innings.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Dickey pitching today, let's hope it's hard Dickey instead of flaccid.

EDIT: Dickey be like..


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Marcus Stroman had his first of 2 rehab starts tonight, and it went... exceptional :mark: :mark:

- 69 pitches, 44 strikes
- 4.2IP 0H 0ER 1BB 7Ks (5 swinging)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639214096253108226
The hype is real :mark:, our 2nd Ace is returning on Sept 12!! :banderas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays win!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

baseball is stupid :krillin2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Now now Krillin, you're just pissed Kobe doesn't have a team like Magic


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ted said:


> Jays win!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I'd say CarGo has his bat back now. What kind of numbers could he have put up if could've been healthy the past few years? His hitting is bonkers sine June.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cargo has like 34 home runs...I remember when he had like 10...2 months ago. :wee-bey


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Cargo has like 34 home runs...I remember when he had like 10...2 months ago. :wee-bey


Giancarlo has like 27, and hasn't played in 2 months


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Boras is apparently fighting with the Mets trying to make them shut down Harvey at 180 innings, and Alderson is telling him to fuck off.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

To be fair, 180 innings means nothing, pitch count is more important than inning count.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ChiSox went in dry on the Royals tonight. Gonna try to enjoy it before they inevitably lose the other 2 games.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Nats down 5 with 28 games left in the season, including 6 against the Mets. They do have a more favorable schedule the rest of the way, but I think they've dug themselves into too deep of a hole. We'll see what happens and if Dear Leader Bryce Harper can pull off some heroic baseball.

Anybody else shocked by J. Zimmerman's decline? I knew Gio and Fister had the possibility of becoming utter shit. I thought Zimmerman's been one of the better pitchers in baseball the last handful of years and he certainly hasn't been as advertised.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How bad has Jordan Zimmermann been? I don't pay attention to the Nationals.

He's got a 3.38 ERA. FIP and xFIP are above that around 3.5-4. His K/9 and BB/9 are around his career averages. Seems like he's ok to me.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Stax Classic said:


> Giancarlo has like 27, and hasn't played in 2 months




I know...he's on my fantasy team. :cry


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I know you guys haven't heard much from us GIANTS fans but that's primarily because our season is 100% over. In case anyone was wondering. 

Please don't let the Cardinals or Dodgers win the World Series.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


















It's happening :


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

But isn't that a Cardinal?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

don't over think it.

Jays win, Yankees lose. All is right in the world today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










this fucking guy:mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

We play our worst line-up of the season and score 7 runs and win. :banderas Baseball go home, you're drunk.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jim Bouton remarked that, 



> A ballplayer spends a good piece of his life gripping a baseball, and in the end it turns out that it was the other way around all the time.


So it remains true today. Tim Hudson will be retired in a few weeks. Tim Lincecum, probably should be. Ryan Vogelsong, perhaps (though he will probably find a job somewhere... I'm hoping elsewhere, Mays bless him). 

The baseball gripped these men, and their exploits gripped us. More than their exploits, though. The team's. 

It was a doomed season, an odd year, a hopeless, cursed campaign from before Opening Day, before some anonymous Cubs pitcher drilled ence with an errant fastball in Spring Training, before Jon Lester chose the Chicago Cubs over the Giants. 

What's funny is that this cursed, misbegotten season had a lot of good in it. Chris :heston threw a no-hitter. Matt Duffy made a race out of the National League Rookie of the Year Award which previously seemed to be Kris Bryant's before Kris Bryant ever stepped on to Wrigley Field in an actual 2015 regular season baseball game. Joe Panik had been, for one calendar year, the best second baseman in baseball. Those are things that even a diehard fan of a team has to wrap his head around. Like, _what?_ _How did that happen? How did any of those things happen?_

Madison Bumgarner continued to be a treasure. Buster Posey remains Buster Posey. The Giants have the best, all-homegrown infield in the game. They have a strong bullpen, and a decent-looking outfield when its better components are healthy. 

The rotation beyond Bumgarner (and Mike Leake now), though. The rotation beyond Bumgarner (and Mike Leake now... and Jake Peavy through 80 or so pitches... Peavy might be the best fifth starter in the game but that's what he is and this team needs a running mate for :bum at the top of the rotation). 

I couldn't help myself Saturday evening. I watched the first several innings of the game as the Cal Berkeley football game was in its denouement and final throes. Hector Sanchez, backup-backup catcher, filling in for a broken backup in Andrew Susac who may be shut down for the year with a tiny alien baby trying to hatch out of his wrist, seemed to blow out his Achilles tendon or something in trying to leg out an infield single/sacrifice bunt. That's the kind of year it's been. Nori Aoki may be shut down with persistent, recurring concussion symptoms. What a shocker. 

The Giants are a triage unit. Even with the terrible pitching beyond two and a half men, if the month of August had not gone _Saving Private Ryan_ on the lineup things would look different on September 6th. Yet the month of August happened. The sweep at the hands of the vile monsters who call Chavez Ravine home happened. It all happened. 

The Giants tried to throw money at their one great need last winter. They almost Zito'd themselves by offering all the money to Pablo Sandoval, who, fortunately, turned them down. Once the Panda roamed free to eat all of the Boston Cream Pies he could ever want the Giants zeroed in on Jon Lester. He chose a GM who stood by his side when he battled cancer, a trump card of sentiment that the Giants had no chance in matching. They circled James Shields, who, along with his agent, overvalued his market so that when the Giants made their offer, Shields and his agent held out for more, only to settle for a little bit less when the Padres came knocking on his door, long after the Giants had ceased their pursuit of him to bring Jake Peavy and Sergio Romo back into the fold. They tried to trade for Ben Zobrist at Christmastime and the A's offered a bundle of prospects which the Giants, again, could not compete with... Finally they signed Nori Aoki in one of the shrewder moves any team made in the winter to a great, team-friendly deal.

They attempted to address their great weakness, pitching, and were spurned at every turn. 

This next winter, though, they must go all out. If Madison Bumgarner and Buster Posey have to get on bended knee before David Price they absolutely should do it. :side: (Hey Price clearly adores Bumgarner's power hitting based on his tweets.) 

Even with a better rotation the grievous epidemic of injuries may have cost the Giants everything. 

It was a hell of a season, all right. So, so very odd. So, so very good at times. So, so, so very bad at others. I think in a lot of ways I'll sincerely miss this stupid, aggravating season. I kind of love this odd year season, I certainly appreciated its peculiarly warty, fiendish way. I loved this season so much. I hate-loved the season as much as I've ever hate-loved a season. So much greatness. So much terribleness. So much so much so much awful. But so much so much so much good. 

Goodbye, 2015 season. Thanks for the good memories, and thanks for the lessons you taught through the bad ones. 


Wait. There's another month of this shit?
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Apparently the White Sox have now decided to start playing baseball at the end of the season...they're dominating this series against KC.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Deso, what are your thoughts on the potential Matt Weiters era in SF?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Just got home from the Rogers Centre, Jays killed it again 10-4 over the Orioles , had a great time with my brother and father


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I don't remember times being this bad in Atlanta in my lifetime.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fucking Red Sox.

Don't know they are suppose to role over and die for the Jays.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves win. The streak is dead!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cubs looking ace. 

Still hopeful of the #1 WC spot. Dat homefield advantage.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641345589880360960
And it begins.. : Go Jays!!

And speaking of the devil..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641353684786417668
Lifelong WWE and Daniel Bryan fan!! :


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays win!! 










And..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Jays add another weapon!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Come to a decision on the Marlins manager for the next season. We are hiring Ron Gardenhire as manager and Rich Renteria as his top man. Ron will coach a couple more years, and then hand the team off after Renetria graduates from his finishing school.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*






































@Ted, @MrMister, @RKing85, @KO Bossy, @Sheamus_ROCKS, @Lord Brady, @JM, @Champ etc.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Oh and tomorrow, hopefully we get this from Stro..










:banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Fuck yes. Making a statement in game 1

I said all along, whoever wins the best of 7 series left between the Jays and the Yankees that's left in this season, that team wins the East.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

OK
















BLUE JAYS











LETS











PLAY













BALL


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

C'mon Osuna, get us out of this jam


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

BLUE JAYS 

Tulo 

Hopefully it's not serious.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Bang them out yesterday, grind them out today.

Fucking love it.

Guys are going to be sore tomorrow. Doubleheader plus a couple extra innings.

Tulo's x-rays are negative so that's good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

As for the GIANTS' annihilation of those pesky Padres, I will allow the erudite @CamillePunk to explain what transpired on a fine Friday night in the City by the Bay:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/members/desolationrow-page2.html#vmessage207305 Quoted here:



> WOOOO GIANTS :mark: MVPAGAN (GLORIOUS HOME-RUN-SAVING-CATCH) MVDUFFY MVPOSEY MVBELT MVBYRD MVTOMLINSON MVADRIANZA MVPEAVY MVGEARRIN MVLOPEZ MVBOCHY :mark:
> 
> Cory Gearrin's scowl is priceless. :lol
> 
> ...



GIANTS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

So the Odd Year devoured everything in its path. Predictable. There are still joys to be gleaned from this turmoil. 

Once Galileo demonstrated that the language of nature is mathematics, all must succumb to the power of numerology. We have seen the trajectory of mankind: from the Dutch humanist Catholic priest, social critic and theologian Erasmus to Colby Rasmus; from the first systematic theologian of the Protestant Reformation Melancthon to Mark Melancon. 

2016 will be the year! osey2 ence :bum :lincecum4 Err, the latter figure will probably not play too prominent a role in that campaign. :side:


Also, as the thread asks, how can the Nationals not be good? In a word, baseball. 

:maisielol



> Chelsea Janes
> ‏@chelsea_janes Drew Storen slammed his locker shut after allowing the HR Wednesday. Broke his right thumb. Likely out for the season, Williams said.


It feels bad to laugh at any injury but this sums up the Nationals' season. Also it proves that the Nats were right to trade for Papelbon, since Drew Storen cannot even close a locker. :mj

@IDONTSHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think it's okay to laugh at an injury someone inflicts upon themselves while "acting a fool".


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*










One of the few good things about the redsox season. Ortiz is awesome.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tulo has a cracked shoulder blade thing.

FUCK.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> Tulo has a cracked shoulder blade thing.
> 
> FUCK.


Let's hope he only misses a couple weeks, we need him for the playoffs. Bright side though, Jays win X 2 :.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

SCHWARBS AGAIN:mark: 2nd fastest to 15 home runs, number 16 tonight. On a roll and just a rookie who hasn't had a full season.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Let's start that Jays Magic Number countdown! 17!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Welp :bum was perfect up until 7.2 IP when _Melvin_ Upton recorded a hit while pinch-hitting, and Buster Posey never looked so much like someone just ruined his sandcastle. :sad: :bum however to his credit maintained his composure and finished the complete game shutout without allowing another base-runner. Definitely a bittersweet feeling as :bum and really the entire team were dominant, but I was really hoping :bum would pull out the perfect game, feeling incredibly nervous for him much of the night.

PAGAN has regained his athleticism and power since his stint on the DL, and has hit his only two home runs of the season since returning to the line-up about a week ago. He had an amazing home-run-denying catch last night that everyone should see, and hit a homer tonight. 

BYRD had 3 RBIs tonight and has 22 RBIs in 21 games with the GIANTS, somewhat softening the blow from losing Hunter Pence. Sure would be great to have Byrd in LF and Pence in RF though. :side:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Let's hope he only misses a couple weeks, we need him for the playoffs. Bright side though, Jays win X 2 :.


I think Pennington did pretty damn well considering He saved the game in the 9th for the Jays game 1, made some great defensive plays and got a 2-run HR.

Stroman looked decent for his first start. Some rust, but that's to be expected. It'll be about 3-4 starts before he gets into the groove.

Tulo's injury is worrying me, but we gotta have faith, for the time being. It looked like such a weak bump, like two guys passing each other on a crowded subway. Then again, Hunter tore his quad and it looked like he just kind of lost his balance. Sometimes the injuries that really fuck you up look the most innocent. Not everything will look like Sid's leg break.

Just a monster day for the Jays. Great run support, Bautista with some big HRs and hitting 100 RBIs, Donaldson continuing his MVP season, Revere is killing it in the lead off position, Edwin being Edwin...4.5 games up :mark:


On a side note, I LOL'd hard at A-Rod and his stellar 0-4 with 4 Ks yesterday. Way to earn that $275 million salary there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

So on a whim I went to tonight's GIANTS game. All by myself, purchasing a lone ticket online, printing it out and head off across the Golden Gate Bridge! :mark:

And... That was quite the game. @CamillePunk summarizes it nicely.

Bragging about much of anything is rather indecent so I only say this for it pertains to information-gathering throughout the game: the seat was behind home plate, only a few short rows back. 

:bum's stuff was oh so smooth and electric, like velvet-enclosed lightning, showered down upon the pitiable (except not really :side Padres. 

I hate to say this, but, there was an older gentleman with whom I spoke sitting next to me, and when Melvin Upton, Jr. came up in the 8th inning I vocally predicted that he would deliver a grounder up the middle to break up Madison Bumgarner's perfecto. 

My prescience sometimes sucks. 


Okay, so, aside from that, the GIANTS obliterated Ian Kennedy and the Padres' pitching staff in general, and :bum was marvelous from beginning to end, as *Camille* relates above, securing the one-hit shutout, regaining his own composure with greater alacrity than his own friend and battery-mate osey2, who was visibly (though briefly) shaken by the loss of the perfect game. 

So many delicious strikeouts. So many harmless fly balls. So many perfectly placed grounders (but one). MVADRIANZA made a tremendous play deep in the hole at shortstop to secure an out, and MVTOMLINSON at second base leapt to great, mythical heights to snag a line drive that could have easily been a hit. 

This is a game in which MVPAGAN homered to left field, proving it was truly a magical night indeed. And MVBELT homered, too, which was most satisfying. My new older friend complained that Belt is "inconsistent," a strange charge to levy against the much-maligned Giants first baseman when his basic slash line continually looks so similar, year after year. No, he's not Ted Williams. He's not even Will Clark. Or Anthony Rizzo or Paul Goldschmidt. He's pretty good, though! The Giants would _still_ be playing in Washington, D.C. in Game 2 of the 2014 NLDS, just now entering its 8,532nd inning, without him, so there.

MVBYRD! MVPOSEY! MVDUFFY! MVDE AZA! MVEVERYBODY!

But most of all tonight, MVBUMGARNER! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

No, he did not get the perfect game. Yes, it is yet another case of coming so close and yet being so far away from it for him. He pitched fantastically, however, and I was honored to experience this game live at AT&T Park at Third and King, today, this, the one-year anniversary of *Camille* and I visiting the hallowed stadium to see none other than MVBUMGARNER dominate the filthy Los Angeles Dodgers, with the Giants, much like tonight, crushing the demons of the southlands... Obviously *Camille*'s presence was good for one more run, as that game was won 9-0 rather than tonight's slightly more nerve-wracking 8-0 total.  

GIANTS!!! :mark:
@SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> I think Pennington did pretty damn well considering He saved the game in the 9th for the Jays game 1, made some great defensive plays and got a 2-run HR.
> 
> Stroman looked decent for his first start. Some rust, but that's to be expected. It'll be about 3-4 starts before he gets into the groove.
> 
> ...


Penni had a good day for sure. Let's just hope we don't have to rely on him for too long. I'm really hoping that Tulo's crack heals/is repaired soon. We need him in October. The incident definitely was surprising given the inconspicuous nature of the play.

Stroman definitely looks like he'll be ready to dominate soon. His next start should be very fun to watch.

I absolutely loved the power displays by our boys, but that damn Gardner continues to be an annoying piss ant.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Heard 2-3 weeks for Tulo's return. But this close to the injury happening, it's hard to say.

If that is true, I would hope he is shut down for the rest of the regular season.

Today sucked for the Jays but I am more than happy with taking 3 out of 4 in the Bronx.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Just watched today's GIANTS game! What a sweep of the Padres! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

MVLEAKE with that three-run home run! :faint: :mark: :woo :cheer :dance

He also happened to pitch quite well after the first two exceedingly rocky innings. 

MVPOSEY. MVBELT. MVPAGAN! (It's so great to see him _alive_ again after much of his injury-plagued season!) MVTOMLINSON! :mark: MVDUFFY! MVADRIANZA! MVBYRD! MVDE AZA! MVOSICH! MVROMO! MVLOPEZ! MVCASILLA! 

As @CamillePunk was pointing out all Marlon Byrd does is drive in runs. :lol Looks like the GIANTS are going to just keep playing him and let his $8 million option for next season vest. Haha... Well, at least the Giants should have plenty of outfield depth in 2016, I suppose. :side: 

GIANTS!!! :mark: :cheer :dance :woo

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance 
@SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves are now tied for the worst record in baseball.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Ted said:


> The Braves are not tied for the worst record in baseball.


Congrats I guess?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

FOUR IN A ROW!!! :woo :woo :woo :woo 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1662650-nfl-week-1-thank-you-tony-romo-51.html#post52357081 Left some thoughts about the game as I saw it on a phone at the NINERS game. :lol

Good win.
@CamillePunk @SHIV @UnDeFeatedKing @MillionDollarProns @scrilla


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Why is no one talking about Joey Votto's second half? He's hitting .377/.560/.674 with 12 bombs after only hitting .277/.392/.484 with 15 homers in the first half. He's walking like Bonds and hitting for as much power as Cespedes in terms of slugging, but it seems like he's getting little to no recognition.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

His team sucks :draper2 Marlins without Giancarlo have a better record now I think.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Cardinals picked a hell of a time to hit the skids right now. It was a matter of time, though, before all the injuries and missing players caught up to them. Pirates and Cubs just won't go away.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Giancarlo was on pace for 59 HR's :no:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tonight's Jays loss is on Gibbons. He never seems to learn from his mistakes. Case in point, leaving Sanchez in for 2 innings after proving he couldn't do it Saturday.

That said, after the damage was done, and there are runners on 2nd a 3rd with one out, why keep in the contact guy (Sanchez), when you need a strikeout and have Osuna waiting? Even more perplexing is the choice to not walk Simmons to set up the double-play so your groundball wizard (Sanchez) can effectively do his job?

This is just another example of why I'm worried for the team when/if it's in close playoff games, when bullpen management is key.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Who says the playoff games need to be close?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Who says the playoff games need to be close?


They don't but, in most cases, hitting dries up do to the cold, and low scoring games become more prominent. Low scoring games are generally close (within 1-3 runs). There's also the fact that the teams which make the post-season "usually" have the best pitching, and good pitching beats good hitting (especially in the case of the Jays).

It's unlikely that the Jays will feast on the likes of Keuchel, Kazmir, Tanaka, and Gallardo for example, since they've killed us this season. The same could be said for our chances against NL guys like Greinke, Kershaw, deGrom, Synder, Harvey, or Arrieta if any of their teams makes the WS.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> They don't but, in most cases, hitting dries up do to the cold, and low scoring games become more prominent. Low scoring games are generally close (within 1-3 runs). There's also the fact that the teams which make the post-season "usually" have the best pitching, and good pitching beats good hitting (especially in the case of the Jays).
> 
> It's unlikely that the Jays will feast on the likes of Keuchel, Kazmir, Tanaka, and Gallardo for example, since they've killed us this season. The same could be said for our chances against NL guys like Greinke, Kershaw, deGrom, Synder, Harvey, or Arrieta if any of their teams makes the WS.


Trust me amigo, you won't be seeing Arrieta if we (and I say we because I have supported this team almost literally my whole life and when you have supported that long and put money into supporting them ala game attendance baseball collectables etc., the whole "oh are you playing a position? If not shut up" smartass argument can piss off) don't patch the bullpen. Madden is certainly no Dusty Baker in riding starting pitchers until the wheels fall off (thank goodness) and the prospects of seeing Strop in frequent 7th innings, Rosscup here and there and this new kid Richard scares me a good deal come playoff time. It would take a herculean effort with plenty of power from SCHWARBS :mark: Bryant, Rizzo, occasionally Fowler and support getting on base from the streaky Coghlin, Castro and Montero to get there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves winning is not best for business. We are in a race for the #1 overall pick in the draft.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Alexi Ramirez pitched tonight. Enough said.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Trust me amigo, you won't be seeing Arrieta if we (and I say we because I have supported this team almost literally my whole life and when you have supported that long and put money into supporting them ala game attendance baseball collectables etc., the whole "oh are you playing a position? If not shut up" smartass argument can piss off) don't patch the bullpen. Madden is certainly no Dusty Baker in riding starting pitchers until the wheels fall off (thank goodness) and the prospects of seeing Strop in frequent 7th innings, Rosscup here and there and this new kid Richard scares me a good deal come playoff time. It would take a herculean effort with plenty of power from SCHWARBS :mark: Bryant, Rizzo, occasionally Fowler and support getting on base from the streaky Coghlin, Castro and Montero to get there.


I still view the Cubs as a scary team come playoffs. You guys are awesome overall and your winning percentage is not telling of your actual talent. I would rate the Cubs over both the Pirates and the Cards for example. I think the Mets are probably the best team in the NL right now, with the Dodgers and you guys closely behind them.



Ted said:


> The Braves winning is not best for business. We are in a race for the #1 overall pick in the draft.


And you guys may actually win this series, since you have Miller going tomorrow and for some reason our offense shits the bed both against lower level teams and against premier pitching. I could see us losing 1 - 0 tomorrow fpalm. The offense better come in prepared.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Braves haven't shut Miller down for the season yet :ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

LOS ROJOS beat LOS GIGANTES 9-8 in one of the sloppiest, most woeful 10-inning, four-hour games you will ever see. 

At least osey2 had a helluva night. 

As Sophocles noted, "A wise gambler takes the dice as they fall, and pays down quietly rather than grumble at his luck." 
@AryaDark @Ash @Ickey Shuffle @CamillePunk @SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I still view the Cubs as a scary team come playoffs. You guys are awesome overall and your winning percentage is not telling of your actual talent. I would rate the Cubs over both the Pirates and the Cards for example. I think the Mets are probably the best team in the NL right now, with the Dodgers and you guys closely behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys may actually win this series, since you have Miller going tomorrow and for some reason our offense shits the bed both against lower level teams and against premier pitching. I could see us losing 1 - 0 tomorrow fpalm. The offense better come in prepared.


Hey man, keep your chin up. Yes, it was a tough loss last night (I as well was wondering why they didn't have Sanchez walk intentionally to load the bases and go for a double play), but its out of our hands right now. We can throw around all the stats we want, but at the end of the day, its whether or not the Jays can get something going and stay in it long enough to win. The best we can do is tune in, keep our fingers crossed and cheer.

Right now, our primary concern is maintaining the AL East lead to avoid that stupid wild card game. Yes, we lost last night, but so did the Yankees. Therefore, we still have a 3 game lead going. As long as we can keep that, then we can worry about the playoffs once we clinch. Until then, we aren't out of the woods. To even worry about the post season, we first have to make it there. Our second concern is trying to upend the Royals for top spot overall in the AL. That way we can get home field advantage, because our home record is infinitely better than our away one. Right now, the Royals are only 3 wins ahead of us with 85.

However, you make a great point. Its awesome to be able to stroll into NY and take 3/4 from your division rival, including a double header, to boost your division lead. Makes it even sweeter that its the Yankees and they're the ones contending for our top spot. However, in addition to beating good teams, we need to win the easy games against bad ones. The Braves suck and we shouldn't have lost. We also split the season series with the Phillies, the worst team in baseball. Again, those are easy games and losing them just puts pressure on us to win games later on, which could potentially be tough. We have the Yankees coming up again next week, another Red Sox series (which we should win, yet lost 2/3 last time), 2 more with the Rays, who should be a pushover, but can't be counted out, and 1 more with the Orioles, who we beat last time but had an awful game one (and they took 2/3 from the Yankees). These are all winnable series, but they need to get their heads out of their asses, not leave their relievers in for too long and wake the bats up. The past two games they've been almost dead. Doesn't help that Tulo is injured and Edwin hasn't played the last few games with his hand injury, either. However, we can't just shut down.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> Hey man, keep your chin up. Yes, it was a tough loss last night (I as well was wondering why they didn't have Sanchez walk intentionally to load the bases and go for a double play), but its out of our hands right now. We can throw around all the stats we want, but at the end of the day, its whether or not the Jays can get something going and stay in it long enough to win. The best we can do is tune in, keep our fingers crossed and cheer.


Very true and I love the optimism!



KO Bossy said:


> Right now, our primary concern is maintaining the AL East lead to avoid that stupid wild card game. Yes, we lost last night, but so did the Yankees. Therefore, we still have a 3 game lead going. As long as we can keep that, then we can worry about the playoffs once we clinch. Until then, we aren't out of the woods. To even worry about the post season, we first have to make it there. Our second concern is trying to upend the Royals for top spot overall in the AL. That way we can get home field advantage, because our home record is infinitely better than our away one. Right now, the Royals are only 3 wins ahead of us with 85.


Definitely, I'd be aiming for the Royals as well. They should also look ahead.



KO Bossy said:


> However, you make a great point. Its awesome to be able to stroll into NY and take 3/4 from your division rival, including a double header, to boost your division lead. Makes it even sweeter that its the Yankees and they're the ones contending for our top spot. However, in addition to beating good teams, we need to win the easy games against bad ones. The Braves suck and we shouldn't have lost. We also split the season series with the Phillies, the worst team in baseball. Again, those are easy games and losing them just puts pressure on us to win games later on, which could potentially be tough. We have the Yankees coming up again next week, another Red Sox series (which we should win, yet lost 2/3 last time), 2 more with the Rays, who should be a pushover, but can't be counted out, and 1 more with the Orioles, who we beat last time but had an awful game one (and they took 2/3 from the Yankees). These are all winnable series, but they need to get their heads out of their asses, not leave their relievers in for too long and wake the bats up. The past two games they've been almost dead. Doesn't help that Tulo is injured and Edwin hasn't played the last few games with his hand injury, either. However, we can't just shut down.


Well you were right to be optimistic because we took it to Shelby early , let's hope it continues. We need to take the next two from the Braves.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Well @THANOS, we took the first game. Price is seriously a beast (not that that's news or anything). Right now, he's the only one I truly feel comfortable with on the mound. Buehrle can get roughed up, but when he's on, he's great. Estrada is a notch below Buehrle. Dickey...I've found traditionally with knuckleballers that the game goes one of two ways. Either the opposing team can't figure the pitcher out the whole game, or they figure him out right away and tag him early. When Dickey is in the zone, he's pretty badass, but in the playoffs, I'm a bit worried that he'd get blown out early. Stroman, its a bit early to tell. He needs a few more starts before we can make a proper judgment. Hutchison is...yeah, keep him away.

Martin had a wicked night, 4 RBIs, a HR, a double...glad he's healthy again. And Revere is just killing it in the leadoff spot. Reached base 4 times and went 3/4.

All I can say further about Price is that if Toronto doesn't resign him, they'd better have a good fucking reason. He's worth the money. 16 wins now, highest ERA in the AL after Keuchel got lambasted by Texas tonight. Easily top 5 in Cy Young voting, and considering how lights out he's been for the Jays, an easy argument for him winning it can be made. He's never had a game with the Jays with below 6 strikeouts. 7-1 since joining them. I can easily see him having 19-20 wins by the end of the season.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> Well @THANOS, we took the first game. Price is seriously a beast (not that that's news or anything). Right now, he's the only one I truly feel comfortable with on the mound. Buehrle can get roughed up, but when he's on, he's great. Estrada is a notch below Buehrle. Dickey...I've found traditionally with knuckleballers that the game goes one of two ways. Either the opposing team can't figure the pitcher out the whole game, or they figure him out right away and tag him early. When Dickey is in the zone, he's pretty badass, but in the playoffs, I'm a bit worried that he'd get blown out early. Stroman, its a bit early to tell. He needs a few more starts before we can make a proper judgment. Hutchison is...yeah, keep him away.


We certainly did and it was fun game to watch for sure! I think our playoffs rotation, if the season ended today, should be Price - Dickey - Stroman - Buehrle. Estrada should be the long man in case Dickey or Buehrle get rocked.

Stroman, I'm pretty confident will dominate down the stretch and in the playoffs. Once he gets that fastball located down where he's comfortable (he's always had great control), he'll start striking out over a batter per inning while walking less than 2 per game. With is stuff, pitches, control, and track record I feel comfortable that he'll succeed. 



KO Bossy said:


> Martin had a wicked night, 4 RBIs, a HR, a double...glad he's healthy again. And Revere is just killing it in the leadoff spot. Reached base 4 times and went 3/4.


Yeah man, I'm really starting to buy into Revere. He reminds me of Shannon Stewart, only with more speed and less power lol. Martin seems to be getting back into a grove which is great to see. We'll need his usual offence in the playoffs, especially if Tulo doesn't return.



KO Bossy said:


> All I can say further about Price is that if Toronto doesn't resign him, they'd better have a good fucking reason. He's worth the money. 16 wins now, [*lowest*] ERA in the AL after Keuchel got lambasted by Texas tonight. Easily top 5 in Cy Young voting, and considering how lights out he's been for the Jays, an easy argument for him winning it can be made. He's never had a game with the Jays with below 6 strikeouts. 7-1 since joining them. I can easily see him having 19-20 wins by the end of the season.


Fixed that for ya.

I think Price jumps ahead of Keuchel now in the Cy Young voting. Not only is his ERA better now, but he's got more strikeouts, higher WAR, and lower FIP. I think his only competition is Chris Sale, who should win imo, but his ERA and W/L record will cost him votes with the prehistoric voters..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI

Don't stop now boys...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI
> 
> Don't stop now boys...


I hope you guys hold on, and Houston falls off the map, with Minni taking the final wild card spot. I'd much rather have an ALDS with Texas or Minni/NY than Houston.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

David Price! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> I hope you guys hold on, and Houston falls off the map, with Minni taking the final wild card spot. I'd much rather have an ALDS with Texas or Minni/NY than Houston.


I'd prefer the Rangers beating the Yanks to be fair.

I'd rather lose to the Jays though (beating them is better obviously but I like the Jays).

Of course Texas has to make it into the post season. At least it's a possibility, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



MrMister said:


> NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI NAP-O-LI
> 
> *Don't stop now boys...*





Excuse me?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'd prefer the Rangers beating the Yanks to be fair.
> 
> I'd rather lose to the Jays though (beating them is better obviously but I like the Jays).
> 
> Of course Texas has to make it into the post season. At least it's a possibility, that's all that matters to me.


I would love it if you beat the Yanks, that would be nice. I just want to see the Royals lose miserably, I can't stand that team.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Here's how Price stacks up against Keuchel now.

DP: 16-5, 2.42 ERA, 2.80 FIP, 6.0 fWAR, 5.9 bWAR
DK: 17-8, 2.56 ERA, 2.93 FIP, 5.5 fWAR, 6.4 bWAR

If this continues, Price has a solid chance at nabbing the Cy Young, considering most of the voters value traditional stats like ERA and Wins over saber stats. If they preferred the latter, then I think Chris Sale takes it easily.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

If they're that similar by season's end, Dallas is gonna win it.

Sale has a 3.55 ERA. As awesome as he is, and as dumb as I think ERA is as a stat to say how good a pitcher is, he's not winning the Cy Young.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> If they're that similar by season's end, *Dallas is gonna win it*.
> 
> Sale has a 3.55 ERA. As awesome as he is, and as dumb as I think ERA is as a stat to say how good a pitcher is, he's not winning the Cy Young.


What made you come to that conclusion?

Price is already leading in ERA, FIP, fWAR, and strikeouts. Keuchel has the lead in bWAR and "winzz" but I doubt that is enough to place him above Price at this point.

It's also worth noting that the old traditional voters place a lot of weight in how you pitch down the stretch and how your team is trending. Houston is trending down and may not even make the playoffs if the Twins or Angels get hot. The Jays, on the other hand are trending up and Price is 4 - 0 when pitching after a Jays loss. If he has another dominant start against the Yankees while Keuchel gets lit up again to the Rangers, I think Price takes it hands down!

In my humble opinion though, I think Sale should take it, but the wins, ERA, and team position will screw him over. That said, his strikeout rate is historic and his FIP, xFIP, etc. are all in the low-mid 2's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

No one voting even knows what FIP or xFIP is. Sale has a 12 K/9 and a sub 2 BB/9. I'd give it to Sale too probably. It's not his fault his defense sucks and he's been unlucky.

Dallas and Price have similar stats, practically identical. They'll give it to the guy that hasn't won one. Of course their stats have to remain similar at season's end. This might not be the case.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> No one voting even knows what FIP or xFIP is.
> 
> Dallas and Price have similar stats, practically identical. *They'll give it to the guy that hasn't won one.* Of course their stats have to remain similar at season's end. This might not be the case.


That's a good point. They could do that, but they also gave the MVP to Cabrera 2 years in a row over Trout so who knows?

I think it will definitely be close by year's end!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Miggy got the Triple Crown. I don't remember which year it was, but it doesn't really matter. Old writers cream over the Triple Crown.

Donaldson should win the AL MVP so there's that. Trout's lineup is just pure shit, and it's hurt him a lot this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I think voters favors repeat winners over first time winners but who really knows.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Miggy got the Triple Crown. I don't remember which year it was, but it doesn't really matter. Old writers cream over the Triple Crown.
> 
> Donaldson should win the AL MVP so there's that. Trout's lineup is just pure shit, and it's hurt him a lot this season.


He won the Triple Crown in year 1, and repeated the MVP in year 2. His year 2 was better than his triple crown year, so that's probably the justification behind back to back wins.

What's more impressive is that WAR doesn't look at RBI's so lineup value is mostly discounted, yet Donaldson is leading Trout in both offensive WAR and defensive WAR. 

And, based on clutch statistics, Donaldson, is much better than Trout with the majority of his homeruns, for example, either tying the game or giving us the lead. 

The lineup certainly helps but Trout does have Pujols and Calhoun, so his protection isn't completely void.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



JM said:


> I think voters favors repeat winners over first time winners but who really knows.


Felix probably should've won the Cy Young last season then. He and Kluber were really close.

At any rate Price and Dallas are a coin flip right now.


@THANOS: The Angels are terrible. Pujols is almost always ailing. Calhoun is a pretty solid hitter, but that's just one guy. Pujols can still be great, but he's banged up so much. The point here is that the Blue Jays have the best lineup in the game. The Angels are in the bottom half at best.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Robertson with another blown save.









Quintana apparently has 50 no-decisions since 2012. That's pretty crazy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hasn't Keuchel imploded the second half?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

No, he's just hasn't been nearly impossible to hit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Estrada put on a hell of a good outing tonight, gents. 8 innings of work, 3 hits, no runs. Exceptional work. He's proving to me that he can be reliable if needed in the post season (which he will be). Navarro had a solid outing, as well. And Donaldson with that late HR to pull himself out of what has been a pretty crappy series for him (he was like...2/13 or something). Hopefully he'll get a second wind, going home finally after 10 games. Plus, Edwin with a sweet HR and RBI 100. First time in a while that 3 hitters on the same team have had 100+ RBIs and 30+ HRs. Last time the Jays did it was like...2000 I think.

As I said @THANOS, sometimes its out of hour hands and we just gotta watch and cheer. They narrowly lost Monday and then just obliterated the Braves the next two games, outscoring them 16-4 over the 3 games. Our 3.5 game lead is now back in gear and Boston comes to town tomorrow. Now is a great time to gain some ground. We had a bad outing in the last Boston series, but we've got home field advantage now and, quite frankly, Boston sucks. Meantime, the Yankees get the pleasure of facing their cross town rivals, the Mets, the top team in the NL East and one of the best teams in baseball right now. The Mets could do us a big favor, taking 2/3 or even sweeping them. Of course, we have to do our share. Should be an interesting series. Finally, meaningful baseball in September has come back to Toronto.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

astros what happened


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Marco Estrada! :yoda


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

and the Jays magic number goes down by one again today!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Let's just pretend for a second. How cool would it be if the Cubs won? Like, they even bring Bartman back to throw a first pitch in a WS game. I'm rooting hard for them Cubbies! Their fans deserve it! 

Big ups to the Rangers. Mr must be besides himself with how this year has transpired. Even if they don't go all the way -- they're giving their fans something special with this late push.

Best time of the year is upon us!
Until March Madness fpalm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

It's my understanding, unless it's a historic season by the latter, the guy who has never won the award wins over the guy that has before. Kluber over Felix last year, Price over JV in 2012, etc.

That said, should the Stros miss out on the playoffs, that could be used against Kuechel, whether it's fair or not.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

_Coming to a ballpark near you..._

*Stro-Man*










"Sometimes the biggest heroes come in the tiniest packages.."​


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Heh, 4 years from 1st rounder to double murder, full 10 on the Ugeth Urbina crazy scale. Rays sure know how to draft them :ti


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Jays win, Yankees lose, 4.5 games up.

And the Royals, well...









Well..









We're 1 game back of the best record in the AL!! :


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

That Donaldson gif will never get old. Ever. 

Really hope Tulo gets back by October and the Jays can make a proper run. I think it'd be great to see the Jays and Cubs in the WS. Anything but the Cardinals please.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Tulo has been pretty underwhelming so far, so while it is okay for this year, this will have to be a thing of concern in the future.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

and the Jays magic number drops by not 1, but 2 today.

Love it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

This is a fantastic article by Jonah Keri at Grantland from a week ago following Joey Votto losing his "cool" with home plate umpire Bill Welke: http://grantland.com/the-triangle/2015-mlb-joey-votto-cincinnati-reds-best-hitter/

Some of the best parts:



> [Joey] Votto is a study in tunnel vision, someone singularly focused on the science of hitting and on distinguishing balls from strikes...
> 
> ...“He’s über-focused,” said Reds reliever (and Grantland contributor) Burke Badenhop, a few days before the Welke blowup. “He’s on a mission, to the point that it’s almost military-ish.”
> 
> ...


Due to the implosion of the Reds as a contender in the brutal National League Central it has become all-too-easy to overlook Joey Votto's phenomenal 2015 campaign, as @Deus Ex Machina recently pointed out in this thread. 
@AryaDark @Ash @Ickey Shuffle

Also there's a fabulous article from Mr. Keri about how 2016 is lining up favorably as yet another great #EvenYear for the San Francisco Giants. Much thanks to @Dr. Ian Malcolm for leaving that on my wall. osey2 ence :bum


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

can it be april 2016 already pls


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

More like October 2016 CP, #GIANTS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:mark: #GIANTS @Stax Classic

Only thirteen months away from another World Series Championship! :drose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I look forward to round 3 of the Fish-Giants NLDS matchups. Same result as always :draper2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> This is a fantastic article by Jonah Keri at Grantland from a week ago following Joey Votto losing his "cool" with home plate umpire Bill Welke: http://grantland.com/the-triangle/2015-mlb-joey-votto-cincinnati-reds-best-hitter/
> 
> Some of the best parts:
> 
> ...


I've been so out of the loop on the Reds. Haven't watched them for months. The Reds were never contenders for anything Deso. I remember predicted them to lose 100+ games. I wasn't too far off either :lol. It was pretty obvious after watching their God awful pitching/bullpen in May. I just bailed without looking back :lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

My head officially exploded with the Kang injury.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How are the Nationals not in 1st place? 

Has anyone seen Harper's numbers lately? He's leading the league in average, on base, and slugging (as well as HR). This is the true Triple Crown.

lol how do we not have a Harper smiley?

:harper who the fuck is this guy :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

:bryce We used to


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Hitting .340 with 40+ HR's is pretty fucking unbelievable. Hitters don't really do that anymore.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

A healthy BIG FUCK would be running away from Harper at this point, he'd be nearing 60 HR's


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Seriously, what a shame. I really wanted to see what his numbers were going to look like at the end of the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Stanton will play 160ish one year and he'll hit 60+.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

^ IN A PITCHERS PARK


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

He would still be the HR leader on a number of MLB teams and he hasn't played since June :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves are blowing any shot at getting the #1 pick this weekend.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Braves and Phillies are having a tank-off this weekend: whoever loses actually wins. 


Speaking of tanking...
@CamillePunk @SHIV @UNDEFEATEDKing @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @Obfuscation

The San Francisco Giants cannot score a run against the Arizona Diamondbacks at Third and King in San Francisco. They cannot do it. The Diamondbacks once again crushed Mike "Loras" Leake and the Giants could not respond. Of course the Giants roster is now a MASH ward, a skeleton crew suicide squad. 

Nori Aoki was a fine young man. He is now deceased. Joe Panik was a cherubic youthful star, becoming the best second baseman for one calendar year from the end of July 2014 to the end of July 2015. Thousands of years from now people will huddle around trashcan fires during the dinosaur-cockroach hybrid apocalypse and speak in hushed tones of "the Panik double play" from Game 7 of last year's World Series. Brandon Belt, a stalwart defender of the faith in thoroughly steady production at first base, is now shutdown with concussion symptoms. Gregor Blanco, the miraculous wunderkind of the outfield who always manages to save the day--whether it be a Matt Cain perfect game or Giants postseason aspirations following the suspension/season-ending injury of another member of the team--is dead, laid to rest on the tranquil waters of McCovey Cove. Matt Duffy and Brandon Crawford are playing through injury because they are idiots and the organization is run by idiots. Matt Cain is a shell of himself, and perhaps the surgical extraction of his bone chips was like the cutting of Samson's hair. Speaking of hair, Tim Lincecum's hips are imploding like wobbly houses of cards. Tim Hudson is 105 years old and is set to retire to Dagobah, where he will teach new young pitchers the arts of The Force of the Sinkerball. Speaking of alien beings, ence was killed off early by treacherous, jealous bounty hunters from Chicago, but he regenerated his carapace, regrew his _coxa, trochanter, femur, groove, tibia_ and _tarsus_, only to see his _tarsal claws_ act up before his _mesothorax_ completely tore, and he was once again placed on the shelf. Andrew Susac, the Backup Catcher Who Was Promised, died a slow, agonizing death, as _his_ wrist rebelled against him, spawning nothing but pain and horror as wicked gremlins unleashed by the Dodgers stuck the tendons and flesh with tiny pitchforks. _His_ backup, Hector Sanchez, saw his entire leg explode on a landmine disguised as the first base bag in Colorado. Clever, sinister Rockies. 

I'm not bitter at all, though. Obviously some teams have had it a little bit worse than the Giants over a longer period of time.

BUT WHY CAN'T SOME OF YOU PEOPLE STILL FEEL SORRY FOR US GIANTS FANS ANYWAY?!??!!

...Sorry...

What I am saying is, odd years are brutish, nasty and never-ending. 

Also: I am perfectly fine with the Giants losing every single game between now and when the dastardly Dodgers arrive to town in a little over a week, save the :bum start, for it _would_ be cool to see him reach twenty wins even if pitcher wins are genuinely meaningless, ah who cares? 

I just don't want the Dodgers to clinch in San Francisco. This cannot happen. Just die right now, Giants. Continue to go scoreless for the next three games, try your best to win the :bum start and out-tank the Oakland A's next weekend. That is all I ask. Let us pull the stitches out quickly, let us pull the ripcord with as fierce an alacrity as possible. The Dodgers cannot be allowed to hold their NL West-clinching party on our field. Keep losing you idiots. Just keep losing. 

This is my "Dr. Kevorkian does baseball" advice. osey2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Why can't Marlins fans feel sorry for Giants fans? Yeah okay pal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> *The Dodgers cannot be allowed to hold their NL West-clinching party on our field. Keep losing you idiots. Just keep losing. *
> 
> This is my "Dr. Kevorkian does baseball" advice. osey2


:clap How does one denote Unassisted Team Euthanasia on the scorecard? :lol The Giants to adopt The Raiders true slogan: *JUST LOSE, BABY!*:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



DesolationRow said:


> Tim Hudson is 105 years old and is set to retire to Dagobah, where he will teach new young pitchers the arts of The Force of the Sinkerball.


:lmao

More like the Force is strong w/DBacks, amirite?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Kershaw has 3 starts left and is 28 Strikeouts away from 300. It would really suck if he fell a few short.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



Catsaregreat said:


> Kershaw has 3 starts left and is 28 Strikeouts away from 300. It would really suck if he fell a few short.


Considering that he's been my favorite pitcher since his second year in the majors, I hope he gets there. One more addition to the resume for the best at what he does.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Boy, I dunno what team showed up to play this weekend but it certainly wasn't the Jays I know. Its one thing to be down in the game and lose, but going into the 9th and 8th innings these past two days, they've been ahead by a few runs and flat out blew it. Osuna and Sanchez were completely off last night, and today they made a ton of sloppy mistakes. Cecil flubbed the ball on an easy ground out, Colabello had the ball bounce off his glove, killing a double play opportunity, and then Buehrle threw it away past Donaldson to let in a run. I guess I'm being critical because stupid losses like this are just giving the Yankees another chance to gain ground. Hopefully the Mets will shut them down tonight, and should since they're the better team. Like I've said before, I'm not expecting them to sweep great teams like the Cardinals or Pirates. If they can at least hang in with the great teams and beat the shitty ones, they'll still wind up great overall. Except they're beating the great teams like the Yankees, Royals, Rangers, Astros, etc, and then losing to fucking Boston? The worst team in the AL East, who with a win would be eliminated from playoff contention. And this is twice in 2 weeks, now, that this has happened. They even split the season series with the Phillies, the worst team in BASEBALL. I just don't get it. I could see losing 2/3 to Kansas City or Houston. They're tough teams. They should be steamrolling the bad ones, and instead are losing or breaking even with them. Boggles my mind.

I also have no idea why today they put Justin Smoak in to pinch hit after Martin got a ground rule double. Smoak is the type of guy who murders the ball or gets out. Ideally, I'd have Revere in there, but hell, put Kawasaki in to pinch run for Martin instead of Carrera and have Carrera pinch hit instead of Smoak. I'd trust that situation 100 times more. Both yesterday and today came down to Smoak and we lost. He's a great first baseman, but in tight situations, you can't rely on his bat (sorry to say). 

Donaldson had a pretty bleh series, too. Its a shame, he's now batting below .300 again. Not a great week for him (Atlanta series was pretty mediocre, as well). Hopefully he'll pick up momentum again tomorrow. At least Price is pitching, so I feel confident about our chances. Buehrle, I just dunno now. His last few starts have really been sub par. Dickey as well. Now is not the time to be falling apart.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Here's the list of players that led their league in all three triple slash statistics at age 22, like Harper's doing: Ted Williams, Ty Cobb, and Stan Musial. Here are three players that never had an OPS in their career higher than Harper's current 1.144: Hank Aaron, Joe DiMaggio, and Willie Mays.

This can't be real life. Thank you, dear leader.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Still worse than Mike Trout


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*











:lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Guess you can't count on the Mets for anything, come September. Makes the Jays' loss this afternoon sting even more. We blow two games against the fucking Red Sox and meantime, our division rivals are murdering the top team in the NL East.

God, this series this week is going to be tense. At least we've got Price coming up. Although Tanaka is pitching Tuesday. :fpalm


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Guess you can't count on the Mets for anything, come September. Makes the Jays' loss this afternoon sting even more. We blow two games against the fucking Red Sox and meantime, our division rivals are murdering the top team in the NL East.
> 
> God, this series this week is going to be tense. At least we've got Price coming up. Although Tanaka is pitching Tuesday. :fpalm


Tanaka is out man. He injured his hamstring. Still though, NY will be looking for blood, and we better be prepared, no more chicken stepping, like they did against Boston and Atlanta.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Giants won a meaningless baseball game. Brandon Crawford made a great play on the first pitch of the game, Buster Posey hit a 3-run homer, and Tim Hudson pitched 6 scoreless innings. 

This could easily have been an amazing year if we could've stayed healthy. I don't know how anyone can consider whoever wins the World Series this year a legitimate champion given the cataclysmic events which have befallen the rightful incumbents, through no fault of our own.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



THANOS said:


> Tanaka is out man. He injured his hamstring. Still though, NY will be looking for blood, and we better be prepared, no more chicken stepping, like they did against Boston and Atlanta.


Oh, I hadn't seen that. Well...I guess that's some good news for us. Still dunno how the top NL East team is losing to the Yankees and we can't take 2/3 from the lowly ass Red Sox. Both yesterday and today were incredibly frustrating to watch as we pissed away the lead.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Not to be offensive but I know that there are more gay Yankee fans with huge beards and shaggy hair in the stands than actual players and coaches in the dugouts! And it's all because of the clean cut policy they have.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> Oh, I hadn't seen that. Well...I guess that's some good news for us. Still dunno how the top NL East team is losing to the Yankees and we can't take 2/3 from the lowly ass Red Sox. Both yesterday and today were incredibly frustrating to watch as we pissed away the lead.


Well Saturday the blame fell squarely on Osuna and Sanchez, and today it fell on Buehrle, our defence, but mostly our offence. Neither of those games fell on Gibbons like many losses have in the past, so that's a bright spot.

Let's just hope our players get it together and the bats come to play starting today. Price and Stroman will help, but the bats, especially Donaldson, need to snap out of the funk and stop making crappy pitchers like Miley and Hill look like Kershaw and Sale. If they don't, and manage to make the playoffs still, they'll be in for trouble when the pitching becomes that much better overall.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



CamillePunk said:


> The Giants won a meaningless baseball game. Brandon Crawford made a great play on the first pitch of the game, Buster Posey hit a 3-run homer, and Tim Hudson pitched 6 scoreless innings.
> 
> This could easily have been an amazing year if we could've stayed healthy. *I don't know how anyone can consider whoever wins the World Series this year a legitimate champion given the cataclysmic events which have befallen the rightful incumbents, through no fault of our own.*


Gee, this is rather...melodramatic. Its not like this is the first time a team has been plagued by injuries and failed to secure a playoff berth because of that. And even if they did, that doesn't mean they wouldn't, for example, get eliminated in the first round.

Also, "rightful" incumbents? The only team who can maybe claim to have a right to the World Series is the one with the best record in baseball, and even when fully healthy, that wouldn't be the Giants. In fact, in the past 3 World Series wins of the Giants, not one of those years have they had the best record in MLB. 2010 it was the Phillies (97), 2012 it was the Nationals (98) and in 2014 it was the Angels (98). The last time the Giants had the most wins in MLB was 2000, where they lost to the Mets in the first round. So I dunno where the "rightful" stuff comes from. Because they squeaked out a win last year?

As it is, everything right now about what the Giants could have done if they were healthy is speculation.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Having the best record in baseball will get you to a divisional series. That's all. Not sure what you're on about at all, you seem to not understand American sports.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

I understand them just fine. And well enough to know that claiming this year's WS winner not being able to call themselves legit champions because the team you're a fan of isn't going to make the playoffs is excuse making at its finest. Nobody has a right to a WS.


Anyway, I'm done with that topic. 


I'd just like to say that David Price is a beast and the Jays would be foolish not to drop the coin required to get him back. Also, Brett Cecil basically saved the game for us, so many kudos to him for an outstanding outing. I'm quite puzzled, however, as to why they warmed Cecil up in the 7th when Price was finishing up, just to bring in Sanchez (a RHP) when you've got Gregorius, Ackley, Beltran and Gardner all coming up in a row, and who are all Lefties. So Sanchez comes in, puts runners on 1st and 3rd without recording any outs, and THEN they bring Cecil in. They should have just brought him in to begin with. And he bailed them out big time.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> I'd just like to say that David Price is a beast and the Jays would be foolish not to drop the coin required to get him back.


I couldn't agree more. Thankfully we have the coin available to get him with Buerhle, Romero, Izturis, Navarro, Estrada and possibly Dickey coming off the books. And with the traceable revenue after the Price trade, I'd say AA/Shapiro has just cause to ask for additional payroll flexibility above their 2015 budget, probably a 15-20% increase at least.

I'm also thinking that with Saunders coming back next spring, we have an influx of premier outfield talent to deal in the offseason for pitching. I would try something like Revere, Hutch, and Sanchez for Carlos Carrasco and see if the Indians bite after his down year.

Imagine a starting rotation next year of Price, Carrasco, Stroman, [Dickey or FA] and Osuna.

Then we could resign Lowe and use him as our closer, with Cecil as the 8th inning guy, and Hendricks in the 7th.



KO Bossy said:


> Also, Brett Cecil basically saved the game for us, so many kudos to him for an outstanding outing.


Definitely. He's been nails for his past 30 outings or so. That curve is dynamite and his fastball has great bite and is running up at 96 this late in the year.



KO Bossy said:


> I'm quite puzzled, however, as to why they warmed Cecil up in the 7th when Price was finishing up, just to bring in Sanchez (a RHP) when you've got Gregorius, Ackley, Beltran and Gardner all coming up in a row, and who are all Lefties. So Sanchez comes in, puts runners on 1st and 3rd without recording any outs, and THEN they bring Cecil in. They should have just brought him in to begin with. And he bailed them out big time.


This is why I would double fpalm if Gibbons wins Manager of the Year. He's a monkey managing the best team in the MLB. He single-handedly makes games difficult with his awful pen management, and our record in 1-run games proves it. 

Using Sanchez when we have 3 LH batters in a row just because Sanchez is his designated "8th inning guy" regardless of his recent struggles is retarded on every level..

I can only imagine, in Gibby's mind, that he's thinking, "I'll show em' all up, and Sanchie'll give us a good inning and prove himself". Newsflash Gibby, don't overcomplicate an easy decision. We can't afford to experiment with Sanchez this late in the season, in a pennant race. The guy CAN'T strike people out, he's a pitch to contact guy, and that type of uncertainty should never be relied on in close games.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shelby Miller still can't buy a win!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@THANOS

That 5 man rotation you propose is pretty damn epic...although I'm honestly very hesitant about trading Revere. I really like him and think he's great in the lead off spot. Saunders...I haven't seen enough of him to form an opinion defensively, but I've skimmed through his offensive stats and he's alright. Still, when I've got the bases juiced and need some run support, I'm looking for contact, and thus, I'm looking at Ben. Him or Donaldson would be my go to duo in a situation like that, if I had my pick.

Throw in Loup instead. I'm pretty over him. Cleveland can cultivate Hutchison and we can give Carrasco some work here. Price, Stroman, Carrasco, Osuna and either Dickey or FA...:homer

Tonight's game was insane. The intensity was crazy, and the fans went ape shit after Cecil struck McCann out. Gotta love how we're the only team who boos A-Rod, the cheating fuck. He was PISSED that Price struck him out when the bases were loaded. Love it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> @THANOS
> 
> That 5 man rotation you propose is pretty damn epic...although I'm honestly very hesitant about trading Revere. I really like him and think he's great in the lead off spot. Saunders...I haven't seen enough of him to form an opinion defensively, but I've skimmed through his offensive stats and he's alright. Still, when I've got the bases juiced and need some run support, I'm looking for contact, and thus, I'm looking at Ben. Him or Donaldson would be my go to duo in a situation like that, if I had my pick.
> 
> Throw in Loup instead. I'm pretty over him. Cleveland can cultivate Hutchison and we can give Carrasco some work here. Price, Stroman, Carrasco, Osuna and either Dickey or FA...:homer


If they would take Pillar instead I'd throw him in. I really don't like his offensive approach at all. He's way too jumpy for my liking and I'd much prefer Pompey in CF with his defense, speed, and amazing hitting approach. I could see Pompey hit 280-300 next year with an OBP above 360. That is a prototypical leadoff hitter in my opinion, even more than Revere. Though I have grown to like Revere and would like to keep him if possible, just not at the expense of Pompey.

I don't think Cleveland would take the package without a great outfield prospect thrown in, and Loup almost has non-existent value in a deal like that. I'd try and do whatever it takes to pick up Carrasco though, as long as it's within reason. That guy's FIP, xFIP, S/9, and S/W ratio are all elite. His ERA is high because Cleveland's defence is shit and he's been unlucky with a few bloops and grounders. I think he would be incredible in Toronto!

The rotation is orgasm worthy eh? :banderas We could compete for another 3-4 years with a top 3 of those guys. All 3 would be under control for another 4 years as well.



KO Bossy said:


> Tonight's game was insane. The intensity was crazy, and the fans went ape shit after Cecil struck McCann out. Gotta love how we're the only team who boos A-Rod, the cheating fuck. He was PISSED that Price struck him out when the bases were loaded. Love it.


Yeah man :lol, the booing definitely gets to A-Rod, and, despite his surprising performance this season, he's still a "cheating fuck" and a liar, so "Boo this man!!" in the immortal words of CM Punk.

Price seems to be getting stronger as the season goes, and Stro seems to be chomping at the bit to be our second ace as well.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

if the Jays win one of the next two games, then the AL East is theirs.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



RKing85 said:


> if the Jays win one of the next two games, then the AL East is theirs.


Bank on the Stro start!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

For anyone interested in learning about some pitching peripheral stats like FIP, used in context to analyze a pitcher, this Marco Estrada article is great. 

http://m.bluejays.mlb.com/news/article/150905866/marco-estrada-wins-with-movement-over-velocity
@KO Bossy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



RKing85 said:


> if the Jays win one of the next two games, then the AL East is theirs.


This seemed impossible so I looked it up.

Magic Number = 10 for the AL East. So your statement is inaccurate.


Wow Cubs have a Magic Number of 4 to clinch a spot in the post season. It's becoming more real by the day.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

well obviously not mathmatically they clinch the AL East with 1 win in the next 2.

Practically speaking.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@THANOS or @DesolationRow

Can you guys explain to me why FIP, FIP+ and WAR are so much better at gauging ability? I mean, Wins and Losses for pitchers it makes obvious sense. You leave with a 1-0 lead and you're winning, one run scores, its a no decision automatically.

However, I look at what THANOS said about Pillar and Pompey. I don't really think I agree. Pompey was sent back down to Triple A earlier this season because he wasn't cutting it. Meantime, Pillar made CF his. His defensive ability and range are outstanding. He glides like a gazelle to track the ball over a wide area and makes almost impossible catches, saving runs. He's second on the team in hits, for players that started the season with the club. He can run, perhaps not as well as Pompey, but still racks up a solid number of stolen bases. In short, I think he's good in CF and its his position to lose. Pillar has proven himself, Pompey hasn't really.

Now I know THANOS loves Devon Travis and wants him as a starter at second, but what happens to Goins? He's too good defensively. A lot of people think he's top 10, maybe top 5 in terms of defense in the MLB (I've seen discussions about this and Greg Zaun even brought it up and agreed). Now offensively, Travis is better, from what he produced so far this season, but I'm worried that his shoulder might continue to nag him throughout his career. Its one thing to be a great player, but if you can't stay healthy to actually play, its moot.


I think ultimately, I'd want to see this next season:

C-Martin
1B-Smoak
2B-Travis
3B-Donaldson
SS-Tulo
RF-Bautista
CF-Pillar
LF-Revere

Pitching

1. Price
2. Stroman
3. Osuna
4. FA
5. FA

I like Dickey but he's 40 and for another year it'll be 12 million. I just don't know if I'd bite at that. Getting Price is like...a must. Buehrle is getting older, too. If I had my way...I'd try and pick up Samardzija, Cueto, maybe Buchholz if he doesn't resign. Greinke would be nice...haha yeah, if I had my way. The fact is that we're probably not getting these guys. Samardzija is probably going to resign somewhere for big money, given how he's pitched this season. Cueto, too. Buccholz may very well stay in Boston. But I want to hear some thoughts. Does Sanchez become a 4th starter, while Lowe takes over as the closer and Cecil a mid relief/8th inning man? If we want to sign another top quality pitcher, do we trade? If so, who? Do we sign a FA? Where does the money come from if we're shelling out for Price?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

ERA doesn't factor in bad defense. FIP eliminates shitty defense from the equation. It attempts to focus on just the pitching. xFIP eliminates bad luck with HR by normalizing HR rate.

So what FIP and xFIP attempt to do is realize that luck is a large factor in baseball. It attempts to eliminate luck as much as possible. 

Wins and losses is probably the worst stat for a pitcher. He has no control over his defense and no control over the opposing pitching and hitting. All he can do is attempt to keep the ball low in the zone, induce weak contact, and strike out hitters. FIP and xFIP focuses on those things the pitcher can mostly control.

So if you look at a pitcher's FIP and it's in the 2's and his ERA is 3.8, he's actually pitching extremely well, he's just unlucky. This will often be pitcher's with great K/9 and low BB/9. Chris Sale and Carlos Carrasco are two pitchers that have filthy stuff, but have been unlucky this year with ERA.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> @THANOS or @DesolationRow
> 
> Can you guys explain to me why FIP, FIP+ and WAR are so much better at gauging ability? I mean, Wins and Losses for pitchers it makes obvious sense. You leave with a 1-0 lead and you're winning, one run scores, its a no decision automatically.


Haha, thank you for asking. 

Also, before I proceed, just want to tell ya: don't necessarily take all of the melodramatics from either @CamillePunk or I concerning the GIANTS too seriously.  We are entitled even-year-dynasty fans, we are the 1% of baseball fandom, and WE ALL KNOW WHOEVER WINS THE WORLD SERIES IN ODD YEARS ARE ILLEGITIMATE CHAMPIONS, NOT HAVING GONE THROUGH THE GIANTS! :mark: 


All right, now, seriously... I only have so much time to spend on this so I'll leave the "rosterbating" concerning the Blue Jays between you, @THANOS and other Jays fans here, at least for now. I will say, though, that financially the Blue Jays are in simply fantastic shape. Toronto has been a sleeping giant in MLB for quite a while now, and with the team-friendly options for both "EE" and "Joey Bats," with all of the money coming off the books this winter for your team, you will be poised to make huge waves in free agency or with trades that involve taking on loads of salary. 

All right, as for FIP, FIP+ and WAR over, say, Earned Run Average and win-loss records for pitchers...

I believe in the axiom that exceptions prove the rule. So let's take one of the more notable exceptions for both of these matters in the realm of starting pitching this last decade: San Francisco Giants pitcher Matt Cain. And let's go back in time three years so we don't look at his three straight seasons of terribleness, 'cause frankly who needs to let that disruptive narrative get in the way?

Matt Cain, from 2005 through 2012, was indeed the exception that proved the rule. 

Taking ERA into account he posted, at his peak, career ERAs of 2.89 (2009), 3.14 (2010, which saw him have an actual 0.00 ERA throughout that year's postseason), 2.88 (2011), and 2.79 (2012). 

Now, ERA is a nifty old stat. It tells you what a pitcher's Earned Run Average is over the course of nine innings. That's fairly important information.

The problems with ERA are legion, however. It's a good stat, it just has many limitations. It doesn't, for instance, indicate how fine a pitcher's stuff is. It doesn't indicate whether or not a pitcher with a great ERA is actually ostensibly quite lucky. What his batted ball profile is. How low his BABIP, or Batting Average on Balls In Play, is. And FIP, or Fielding Independent Pitching, takes those matters into account. It focuses on how a pitcher performs based on his pitching performance and it alone. Even the absolute best, filthiest strikeout pitchers require _some_ defensive help from time to time, after all, but the better the pitcher's stuff, the more strikeouts he accumulates, the less reliant he is on his defense assisting him. FIP uses the scale ERA uses (nine-inning "samples") but endeavors to ascertain just what the pitcher, by the standards of pitching performance, and, specifically, run prevention independent of that pitcher's defense and the defense's performance. Pitch-to-contact pitchers generally require at least decent defenses behind them, and FIP versus ERA establishes what a pitcher is "earning" by right of his stuff, supposedly, versus what his defense is doing on behalf of him. There are also matters of pure luck and sequencing, and FIP is, by the way Voros McCracken attempted to establish it as a statistic by which to determine pitchers' performances while stripping those and defensive play. The constant based on HRs/BBs+HBPs/Ks and IPs changes considerably based on the run environment (which in 2015 has shifted from pre-2015 a fair bit due to higher scoring totals, and the Blue Jays have doubtless played a small part in that development, haha) but the formula remains the same, and it is much better at telling you how a pitcher is performing than ERA.

ERA can also be inflated for a pitcher who has been taken out can see the relief pitcher who has replaced him, with a man on second base, let's say, give up a hit which inflates not the present relief pitcher's ERA but the starting pitcher's, who allowed the base runner. Again, sequencing is important to acknowledge and count for (and taken out of FIP considerations for interests of "pure" comprehension of a pitcher's performance).

xFIP is simply Expected Fielder Independent Pitching, with home runs calculated as 10.5% of fly balls induced as the constant. 

I bring up Matt Cain because he was in many ways MLB's greatest apparent aberration throughout most of his career. He would befuddle and even infuriate some "statheads" due to his strange ability to suppress runs and hits while having unremarkable FIPs. 

You take Cain's 2011 for example... And I'm kind of running out time here so I'll have to be pithy... However, you take Cain's 2011. Thanks to his ability to induce weak contact and doubtless in part because he pitched at AT&T Park for half of his starts, while having one of his best seasons, he posted a phenomenal, almost unbelievable 0.37 HR/9 (HR given up for every nine innings pitched); his HR/FB% was an insane 3.7%... In other words, over 96% of the fly balls he induced stayed in the ballpark in 2011. That's an intentionally outstanding and crazy example I'm using. That is in no way the norm, and even for Cain, considering his once tremendous prowess in this regard as a pitcher, stands as an outlier.

But it's used here to make the point... Which is that advanced metrics of these kinds give us dramatically more information than the rather simple ERA. 

Taking W/L records into account, while Cain was having a _fantastic and phenomenal_ season in terms of run prevention, ERA and FIP (the one time in his career FIP agreed with his ERA, at 2.91 versus the 2.88 ERA), putting up 5.0 fWAR, Cain's win/loss record for 2011 was a wholly "mediocre" 12-11. 12-11 for a pitcher having such a tremendous season! 

Shelby Miller of the Braves this year is a solid example, though not having the season Cain had in 2011. Miller's 5-16 with a 3.00 ERA and 3.43 FIP... Interestingly and I suppose not surprisingly, necessarily, Miller has been a home run suppressor extraordinaire this season, with an 0.56 HR/9 or 6.4% HR/FB ratio. 

The problem is, the Braves have a lousy offense. And the 2011 Giants had an historically abominable offense. No pitcher had, throughout his career--until 2013, and running through these past three seasons now--such awful W/L "luck" as Cain during the same span of time. The term "Cained" became known to Giants fans over the years as him pitching wonderfully, surrendering perhaps two, one or sometimes even zero runs, and not having a win to show for it due to the Giants' latent and continuous inability to score runs for him. 

Fortunately with cases like Tim Lincecum, Zack Greinke and Felix Hernandez among others, baseball awards voters and writers have been gradually showing signs of realizing that W/L is not the way to judge pitchers at all. 

So, again, wish I could be more thorough and comprehensive with my answer here, but I imagine this gives you a decent beginning to understanding why some advanced statistics are far more valuable than ones such as ERA or W/L for pitchers.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

@DesolationRow and @MrMister

Both extremely informative posts. Its a lot of information to take in, and its going to take some time before I really start understanding these stats, but this is a great beginning point. Thank you both very much.



As for the Jays tonight...frustrating game. It was largely pretty boring until the 9th. Beltran continues to be the bane of the Jays. Navarro saved us in the bottom of the 9th, and then...interferes on a pitch by Lowe, setting up Bird for a 3 run HR. Very irritating, but it happens. Those fucking Yankees continue to be a thorn in our sides. Credit to Estrada, he had a rough first inning, but settled down after that, which is the mark of a good pitcher-getting into a tough spot and then regaining your composure. I felt so bad for Donaldson with the bases loaded in the 9th and striking out. He's had a phenomenal year, but for the first time he's in a rut. He still had a pair of walks and scored a run, plus making that incredible tag at 3rd on Ackley. However, he's just not hitting the ball like usual. Speaking of that tag, holy shit Bautista. Guns down Ackley at 3rd AND Young at home, saving a run. Two amazing plays, massive kudos. Absolute frozen ropes, he was throwing.

I've got faith, however, that Stro-show (as THANOS calls him) will bring the good stuff tomorrow. No Tanaka, so that's great news. Then we just gotta hope that on the weekend, Boston takes it to NY the way they did to us, while we clean up Tampa.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Shit.

Thought for sure Donaldson was ending that in the bottom of the ninth.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

The Jays are still in good position!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> @DesolationRow and @MrMister
> 
> Both extremely informative posts. Its a lot of information to take in, and its going to take some time before I really start understanding these stats, but this is a great beginning point. Thank you both very much.
> 
> ...


The advanced stats are like most things. The more you delve into it, the more the stuff makes sense.

Fangraphs is an amazing site to learn more about baseball and the stats involved in the game.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*



KO Bossy said:


> @THANOS or @DesolationRow
> 
> Can you guys explain to me why FIP, FIP+ and WAR are so much better at gauging ability? I mean, Wins and Losses for pitchers it makes obvious sense. You leave with a 1-0 lead and you're winning, one run scores, its a no decision automatically.


Hats off to @MrMister and @DesolationRow for the excellent explanations and examples. They did a good job so I didn't have to.



KO Bossy said:


> However, I look at what THANOS said about Pillar and Pompey. I don't really think I agree. Pompey was sent back down to Triple A earlier this season because he wasn't cutting it. Meantime, Pillar made CF his. His defensive ability and range are outstanding. He glides like a gazelle to track the ball over a wide area and makes almost impossible catches, saving runs. He's second on the team in hits, for players that started the season with the club. He can run, perhaps not as well as Pompey, but still racks up a solid number of stolen bases. In short, I think he's good in CF and its his position to lose. Pillar has proven himself, Pompey hasn't really.


Well Pillar actually has had a pretty decent season, if judged solely on his defensive value, though, overall, I feel Pompey's upside could make him a future all-star, while Pillar, likely, won't get any better than what he's shown this year. Pillar has always been a swing happy, low OBP guy, but he would make a good 4th outfielder. Pompey is extremely patient, with a great K/Walk rate, has elite speed, great defence, has more power, and has a much higher ceiling. Pillar is fine and hasn't been awful or anything on offence, but, personally, I'd rather go with the higher ceiling guy, who has better tools overall, and a much better offensive approach than someone like Pillar who's been this guy his whole career.



KO Bossy said:


> Now I know THANOS loves Devon Travis and wants him as a starter at second, but what happens to Goins? He's too good defensively. A lot of people think he's top 10, maybe top 5 in terms of defense in the MLB (I've seen discussions about this and Greg Zaun even brought it up and agreed). Now offensively, Travis is better, from what he produced so far this season, but I'm worried that his shoulder might continue to nag him throughout his career. Its one thing to be a great player, but if you can't stay healthy to actually play, its moot.


This is similar to the Pillar/Pompey situation, only Travis actually demonstrated his potential in his first year in the majors. His approach is fantastic and should make him a perennial .300 hitter with 20-25 home-run type pop and great defence. His defence, believe it or not, is actually not too far off from Goins, and quite solid. While Goins has definitely improved his hitting approach astronomically, he's never been a good hitter previously in the minors or majors, so there's not much predictable value there.

As far as the injury comments go, Travis doesn't have a track record for getting injured. He only got injured this year as a result of a freak ground ball bounce that caught him in the left-shoulder. The Jays forced the issue by bringing him back several times before it could heal, which only exasperated the injury. I'm sure he'll be fine and ready to go by spring-training and will be rock solid next year. Believe me, he's not an injured plagued type guy like Lawrie. Goins will be a more than suitable back-up as the 4th infielder.



KO Bossy said:


> I think ultimately, I'd want to see this next season:
> 
> C-Martin
> 1B-Smoak
> ...


Ok let's look at the guys you listed one by one.

*Dickey:* I'd personally weigh the options with him. If you bring him back, you have to keep Thole, but you're losing Navarro anyway, so maybe it's worth it? Pentecost won't be ready until late 2016 at the earliest, so maybe it's ok. As long as Martin doesn't have to catch him, I don't mind rolling the dice on one more Dickey season as our rotation anchor.

*Buerhle:* The Jays will definitely let him walk, but I think he retires anyway, especially given the fact that he likely won't even make the playoff rotation.

*Samardzija:* He would be a great buy-low candidate for a cheap 2-year deal. He's lowered his value substantially with his awful 2015, and is likely to rebound strong given his history.

*Cueto:* This is a similar situation to Shark, only Cueto still has plenty of value due to his strong 1st half, and good peripherals. He's kind of a head-case though, and with Hutch already here, I'd rather we minimize those. I suppose he'd be a strong buy-low guy as well though, and might take a 1-year deal to try and rebuild his value.

*Buchholz:* Personally, I'm not too interested in him, but he could be a decent 3/4 guy I suppose. You're right in that he probably stays in Boston.

*Greinke:* I want no part of that potential deal lol, and he's a bit of an odd duck and wouldn't really mesh with our team chemistry.

Out of those choices, I would probably either qualify Dickey or sign someone like Iwakuma to be the #4 guy, and take a flier on one of Shark or Cueto on a 1 or 2 year deal to see if they bite. 

There should be plenty of payroll flexibility to sign Price after Buerhle/Romero/Estrada/Izturis/Navarro/Hawkins(retiring) come off the books. That, alone is $38 million of flexibility ($49 million if we buyout Dickey). JD will probably get a huge raise in arbitration (maybe $8 million). With that in mind Toronto has between $30 and $41 million of payroll flexibility currently. 

Now keep in mind that the massive revenue boost since the Price trade can be partially traceable to David Price as well as the success of the team, so Rogers is likely to increase the budget for 2016. I expect to see a healthy 15-20% increase at the least, especially with a deep playoff run expected this year, and the increase in reported income along with it.



KO Bossy said:


> Does Sanchez become a 4th starter, while Lowe takes over as the closer and Cecil a mid relief/8th inning man? If we want to sign another top quality pitcher, do we trade? If so, who? Do we sign a FA? Where does the money come from if we're shelling out for Price?


I suppose I already answered this lol, but I would honestly rather we trade Sanchez, and hopefully bring back someone like Carrasco in the deal. That would be my ideal offseason starter pick-up after resigning Price, but we'll see what happens.

I would definitely bring back Lowe and use him as our closer next year. Cecil and Hendricks working 7th and 8th would more than suffice.



KO Bossy said:


> As for the Jays tonight...frustrating game. It was largely pretty boring until the 9th. Beltran continues to be the bane of the Jays. Navarro saved us in the bottom of the 9th, and then...interferes on a pitch by Lowe, setting up Bird for a 3 run HR. Very irritating, but it happens. Those fucking Yankees continue to be a thorn in our sides. Credit to Estrada, he had a rough first inning, but settled down after that, which is the mark of a good pitcher-getting into a tough spot and then regaining your composure. I felt so bad for Donaldson with the bases loaded in the 9th and striking out. He's had a phenomenal year, but for the first time he's in a rut. He still had a pair of walks and scored a run, plus making that incredible tag at 3rd on Ackley. However, he's just not hitting the ball like usual. Speaking of that tag, holy shit Bautista. Guns down Ackley at 3rd AND Young at home, saving a run. Two amazing plays, massive kudos. Absolute frozen ropes, he was throwing.


I have no qualms about any of the moves Gibby made last night, other than using Hutch in the 9th with a 1 run deficit. There's no time to experiment in a pennant race. Other than that, Lowe and Hendricks made only 2 mistakes combined, and shouldn't be blamed, as they've been elite all year. Hendricks, in particular, has the 6th lowest FIP in the league, which speaks volume. Lowe and Cecil aren't too far behind him either.

Bautista's throws were incredible and Navy was very clutch, but the rest of that offence really needs to get it together fast. We really need to come out ready tomorrow.



KO Bossy said:


> I've got faith, however, that Stro-show (as THANOS calls him) will bring the good stuff tomorrow. No Tanaka, so that's great news. Then we just gotta hope that on the weekend, Boston takes it to NY the way they did to us, while we clean up Tampa.


Oh yes, big break with Tanaka shelved and hopefully Stro-show builds on everything he's shown thus far.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

You are most certainly welcome, @KO Bossy. 

And as *MrMister* noted, Fangraphs is a fantastic website from which to learn so much as a baseball fan. As with everything else, at a certain point you'll become so aware and have such a firm grasp of so many of these statistics, which may seem a touch overwhelming right now to you, that you will be finding yourself curious about so many different players--how some are performing, truly, and seeing whether or not what you see through the old "eye test" is confirmed or debunked through looking at the data in statistics. 

While you will learn more and more, at some point you'll discover, as I have with everything, that there is still so much more to learn. The wiser you are, the more you must admit that you still know so little. At least that is how I am, ha. In any case, enjoy! And, once more, you're most certainly welcome! Thanks for the kind words as well, @THANOS!


I would like to take this opportunity to take all due credit for the GIANTS winning their last two games. Ever since I came out in this thread and declared that the GIANTS would be better off simply losing as much as possible they are winning at a 1.000 clip, those lovably rambunctious, rebellious and obstreperous troublemakers. So pleased to see my deep cover, faux pleading work. :side:

MVHESTON. MVBROWN. MVCRAWFORD. MVPAGAN. MVADRIANZA. MVKONTOS. MVSTRICKLAND. MVROMO. MVSTRICKLAND. MVBYRD. MVGIANTS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

LOL DODGERS LOSING!!!

THERE'S STILL A CHANCE!!! A CHANCE THAT DOES NOT EVEN REGISTER 1.0% BUT THERE IS A CHANCE BY MAYS!!!!! :side:
@CamillePunk @SHIV @scrilla @Kaep'n Crunch @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

How good has Greg Bird been? God damn. He's been a fine replacement for Teixeria. Tex's injury may have been a blessing in disguise, but eh, I'd rather have him on. But either way, Bird has been awesome. If you didn't know he was a rookie, you'd think he has played 10+ seasons in the big leagues already. His patience at the plate has been incredible. I think his last three homeruns have been on two strike counts. Not sure if he's solely a first basemen or not though. If so, then I'm glad he's getting this opportunity because Tex is getting up there in age. A-Rod is quite old as well so if he's done in a couple years, we can move Tex to the DH spot with Bird being our full-time first baseman.

Betances and Miller did not look good out there but who can blame them, they're pitching to arguably the best lineup in baseball. The Jays literally have no weak spot in their starting lineup, it's crazy. And they've been playing without Tulo but are still so dangerous. For all you Jays fan, I hope you all pray to whatever god you believe in and pray that the Jays re-sign Price. Without him, the Jays' rotation is in trouble. 

Depending on how the Yankees make the playoffs, I think they'll have the same strategy either way - focus on the bullpen. They'll probably only have like 3 position players in Young, Ryan, and Ackley. I still hope that the Yankees bring in someone who can consistently work the 7th inning just so we can have a great 7th, 8th, and 9th inning guy like the Royals with their three-headed monster of Herrera, Davis, and Holland.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

Rest In Peace Yogi Berra


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: MLB: "If I can hit it, it's a good pitch. - Yogi Berra*

"Baseball is ninety percent mental and the other half is physical." - Yogi Berra.

Rest in peace. :sad:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yogi's death comes on September 22nd, 2015...69 years *to the day* when he made his big league debut (September 22nd, 1946). That's one of those cosmic coincidences that seems almost fated.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I wish not to offend anybody, but do you see more straight heterosexual Yankee fans with long hair and beards at Yankees games?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Stroman :mark:

Martin :mark:

Donaldson :mark:

Cecil :mark:


It certainly was the Stro-show tonight on Toronto. Great outing by Marcus, 7 great innings, only gave up a few hits, 5 Ks. Most importantly, he kept the Yankees off the scoreboard. Martin's 3 Run shot, I thought the fans' heads were going to start exploding, they were THAT insane. Literally jumping up and down. He's got the most RBIs against the Yankees this season out of anyone in the MLB, with 18 now. Bet Andrew Bailey wishes he had that one back. Pillar got the winning run with a clutch single, so props to him. Donaldson finally looks like he's coming out of his slump, going 3/4 with 2 singles, a double and a run scored. And Cecil was just downright nasty in the 8th. Then Osuna shut them down after giving up a double to A-Fraud. I was howling every time he came up to bat, they panned to a crowd shot with people holding up "*" signs, to put an asterisk beside his records and name in the history books. Hysterical.

We're back up to a 3.5 game lead. The magic number is down to 8, my friends. Any combination of 8 Yankee losses or Jays wins clinches us the AL East. We're off tomorrow, but the Yankees have their game in hand to play, and its against the White Sox, with Chris fucking Sale pitching. Here's hoping he can give us a hand and make that a 4.0 game lead.

I'll give Ivan Nova credit, he pitched pretty darn well, too. But the Yankees bullpen blew it for them. Force out the starter and hammer the pen, its a classic tactic. He only went 6 or so innings and threw 110 pitches, but because of this trend to limit pitchers coming off Tommy John's surgery, they yanked him. Worked out well for us.

@THANOS


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

RIP Yogi...in addition to his expertise in butchering the English language, he was a very good player. Arguably one of the greatest catchers ever. 

At the time he retired, he was the all-time leader for catchers in hits, home runs, and RBI. (Still the RBI leader among catchers with 1430). He held the American League records for putouts and chances by a catcher, and had at the time of his retirement several World Series records (games, at-bats, hits, games caught, and putouts).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Stroman :mark:
> 
> Martin :mark:
> 
> ...


 @KO Bossy :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646872963636166658









Well said Joey!!

Great intense game man! Stro-show was beast mode tonight; still can't believe this is only his 3rd big league start after returning in 5 months from ACL knee surgery. The guy is a monster, and getting better with each start. I wouldn't be surprised if he has 10+ strikeouts in his next outing vs Baltimore, that slider spins like Pedro's. I'm starting to understand the comparisons now. The fact that he hasn't even thrown his 96mph 4-seamer, or nasty curve, and is still dominating 2/3 of the top offences in baseball since the All Star break, is freaking terrifying for the opposition going forward. 

Donaldson finally breaking out of his funk is great to see, and this game should be a boost for him. Martin coming through in the clutch is glorious! 

Maple 'fuckin' bats!!
:banderas

My one point of concern is Justin Smoak. I truly have had it with his K-rate and awful at-bats. He reminds me of Colby Rasmus, all or nothing every swing. I think Colabello and Hague should time on 1st going forward with Smoak riding the pine, and only subbing in as a defensive replacement late in games.

Cola should man 1st in the Tampa series to start!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> @KO Bossy :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646872963636166658
> ...


Haha I read the sentence "I truly have had it with his K-rate and awful at-bats" about Smoak and the FIRST thing that entered into my head was "oh, like Colby Rasmus." Well, JP Arencibia, too. And lo and behold, Rasmus was the comparison. Amazing. Anyway, I am inclined to agree. Both the Saturday and Sunday games came down to him and he tanked. He either belts the ball hard or strikes out and its pretty damn frustrating because it feels like right after Revere, then Mt. Crushmore, its basically an automatic out. He's very solid defensively, but offensively, Colabello is definitely more reliable. I forgot Hague was a 1st baseman. Yeah, give him a shot. But right now, we need to recognize our strengths. We have some very solid pitching when utilized correctly, but I foresee that at least some playoff games will come down to simply outscoring our opponents with a higher number of runs (none of this 4-2 stuff, I'm talking 12-9 or something). And with Smoak in there, he's like a bad hiccup right now.

Definitely with you on Stroman, too. They gave a pitch breakdown of that percentage of the time he throws each type, and this guy has some real diversity. 5 pitches he can throw-Fastball, Cutter, Curveball, Changeup and Slider. I hear so often "so and so is really developing as a pitcher, he's learning a third pitch" and it drives me nuts. Like, if you're in the pros, you should know how to throw more than 2 fucking pitches. And Stroman can throw FIVE. Between the diversity of his arsenal the effectiveness of each pitch, this kid is going to be flat out brutal to face. And tonight was just a sampling. Him and the potential for Price next season, with Osuna starting too, is just too much win. AA must make this happen.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

AL East champs!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> Haha I read the sentence "I truly have had it with his K-rate and awful at-bats" about Smoak and the FIRST thing that entered into my head was "oh, like Colby Rasmus." Well, JP Arencibia, too. And lo and behold, Rasmus was the comparison. Amazing. Anyway, I am inclined to agree. Both the Saturday and Sunday games came down to him and he tanked. He either belts the ball hard or strikes out and its pretty damn frustrating because it feels like right after Revere, then Mt. Crushmore, its basically an automatic out. He's very solid defensively, but offensively, Colabello is definitely more reliable. I forgot Hague was a 1st baseman. Yeah, give him a shot. But right now, we need to recognize our strengths. We have some very solid pitching when utilized correctly, but I foresee that at least some playoff games will come down to simply outscoring our opponents with a higher number of runs (none of this 4-2 stuff, I'm talking 12-9 or something). And with Smoak in there, he's like a bad hiccup right now.


Could not agree more man! I know Smoak is great on D but he really needs to be moved to a more sensible pinch hitter/defensive replacement type role. Colabello should be given the reigns at 1st and left there unless he really fucks up on D.



KO Bossy said:


> Definitely with you on Stroman, too. They gave a pitch breakdown of that percentage of the time he throws each type, and this guy has some real diversity. 5 pitches he can throw-Fastball, Cutter, Curveball, Changeup and Slider. I hear so often "so and so is really developing as a pitcher, he's learning a third pitch" and it drives me nuts. Like, if you're in the pros, you should know how to throw more than 2 fucking pitches. And Stroman can throw FIVE. Between the diversity of his arsenal the effectiveness of each pitch, this kid is going to be flat out brutal to face. And tonight was just a sampling. Him and the potential for Price next season, with Osuna starting too, is just too much win. AA must make this happen.


Dude did you check out that fangraphs article I posted on here a month ago showing Stroman's pitch comps? It's truly orgasmic and great FAP material :.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lmao @ A's for trading Donaldson.



More seriously, the Jays have a run differential of +217. How are they not undefeated?:side:


Also the Pittsburgh Pirates qualified for the post season. We haven't even seen the Pirates at their best yet.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Pirates are one of a handful of teams to go three years in a row, that's really great stuff. I just wish they had the talent for a WS run, and they don't this year. They got the pitching, but they're going to have to get a number of heroic performances from mediocre bats if they want a World Series.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Giants have won 3 WS in the past 5 years. They are the epitome of mediocre bats. Pirates have a decent shot. Just gotta get "clutch" hitting and great pitching in the post season, that time of small samples.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It's possible, don't get me wrong. I just don't have very much faith in their bats. Especially when they have to win a 1 game playoff against Arrireta or Lester, both of whom own the Pirates. 

I would feel better about it if Cole could go 7 innings, which despite his excellent year, he's struggled to do all season. But then again Watson/Melancon pretty much make it so no one has to go more than 7.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> :lmao @ A's for trading Donaldson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Donaldson trade could work out to be pretty even eventually, but it all depends on how Barreto turns out. If he becomes the perennial all-star he's projected to be, and Lawrie trends upward in development, than it could even be a win for Oakland. But yeah, if that doesn't happen, which is likely, slam dunk for the Jays :lol. 

As far as your question goes, well it's a combo of two things, first they have the worst 1 run game record of any playoff contenders at 13-27 and the second
worst luck at -9 (according to BR), and John Gibbons manages the bullpen like a monkey.

Some examples of the latter is bringing in contact pitcher Aaron Sanchez to face 3 left-handed batters to start the 8th inning in a 4-run game, instead of using Brett Cecil who was warming in the pen in the 7th. Another example would be bringing in Drew Hutchison late in a close game Tuesday (and we know how he's performed this year). Experimenting in a playoff race is ridiculous on every level.

As for the Pirates, they're run and managed so well, and have so many promising prospects coming through, that I can't wait to watch them in the post-season and going forward. We'll see if M'clutch'en can carry the offense!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

"It ain't over 'till it's over."

RIP, Yogi Berra. 



KO Bossy said:


> Yogi's death comes on September 22nd, 2015...69 years *to the day* when he made his big league debut (September 22nd, 1946). That's one of those cosmic coincidences that seems almost fated.


That's truly remarkable. 

One of my favorite Berra stories was from the June 24, 1962 game between the New York Yankees and Detroit Tigers. The game required 22 innings and exactly seven hours. Berra caught all 22 innings at the age of 37. He caught 316 pitches. The Yankees won 9-7.


Meanwhile... @CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @MillionDollarProns @scrilla

BRANDON CRAWFORD JUST HIT HIS 20TH HOME RUN OF THE SEASON!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

This is truly momentous! :cheer :woo :dance :mark: 


Also... Chris Sale recorded the 1,000th strikeout for his career. He may be the first starting pitcher since Pedro Martinez to have a K/9 in the 12s and a BB/9 in the 1s.
@Chrome @Hawk Harrelson @El Conquistador

:faint:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Congrats to Sale, but...fucking Yankees. I guess I can't be too mad at him, considering that the White Sox can't generate any good run support. Oh well, down to 3.0 games, gents. Hopefully the Yankees will at least lose 1-2 over the weekend and the Jays take 2/3 (or maybe a sweep) of the Rays.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I hate that the Yankees won.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Chris Sale da god. If he was on any team that provided offense he'd have like 25 wins this year already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Maybe not. He'd need defense too. Remember his ERA is mid 3's.


Ok so I just noticed the Cards, Pirates, and Cubs have the 3 best records in the NL. I find this somewhat amusing.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

NL Central GOAT division. Reds and Brewers are probably secret playoff teams too if they played in other divisions.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

With as good as Arrieta has been pitching, I wonder if he makes a strong case for MVP. The run he's on since June is nothing sort of incredible.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Godway said:


> NL Central GOAT division. Reds and Brewers are probably secret playoff teams too if they played in other divisions.


Cubs, the 3rd place team in the NL Central, have the same record as the Royals, the top team in the AL:lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cubs/Pirates head-to-head games have been great all year and today was no different. The WC game is going to be amazing!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> Cubs, the 3rd place team in the NL Central, have the same record as the Royals, the top team in the AL:lol


Yeah, it's pretty crazy. Wonder if this'll prompt MLB to do what the NBA did and eliminate division winners getting a top-3 seed.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Blue Jays win!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

none of the Jays are over 5 feet tall????

Magic number down to 6!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> Ok so I just noticed the Cards, Pirates, and Cubs have the 3 best records in the NL. I find this somewhat amusing.


LOL WUT R U KIDDIN'?!?! 

Those have been the three best teams in the NL since Opening Day, I believe. Or at least since Kris Bryant got called up. :lol

But, yeah, I'm pretty confident in saying those are the three best teams in the NL. Dodgers and Mets are fourth and fifth. Nobody else matters. 


HOWEVER...

@CamillePunk @SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @Kaep'n Crunch 

On the morrow, at 1:00pm west coast time, there will be a game at the Oakland Coliseum between the visiting San Francisco Giants and the home team, the Oakland Athletics. The starting pitchers? The sinkerballer wizard, the 105-year-old ageless wonder, Tim Hudson, versus everyone's favorite A's/Giants Bay Area baseball legend, the guitar-strummin', St. Louis Cardinals-drummin', Bob Dylan song-hummin', the One, the Only, Barry Zito~!

This is bigger than Andre the Giant vs. Hulk Hogan; bigger than The Ultimate Challenge between The Ultimate Warrior and Hulk Hogan. This is bigger than The Mega-Powers Exploding. This is the baseball equivalent of titans, of walking, breathing, living legends, engaged in a friendly Final Contest... We are only 14 hours and 10 minutes away from the first pitch... The Final Countdown is underway... This is the Bay Area's baseball playoff game. 

People do not understand how much Bay Area fans adore their baseball. The Oakland A's Coliseum is _opening up Mount Davis, removing the tarp_, for tomorrow afternoon's contest. And tickets for those Mount Davis seats, in which one can almost be hit by oncoming airline jets? $85-$90 from last I saw. This is an Event. This is the one Event that will have the entire Bay Area rapt throughout tomorrow afternoon (I'll also have an eye on CAL and the battle against the Horrible Huskies up north)... Mark Mulder will throw out the first pitch. Mark MULDER~! The Truth Is Out There in the Bay Area tomorrow. The triumvirate, the Big Three of the early 2000s, the dudes you _did not see in that silly film Moneyball_, will all be there, under the blinding blue skies of Northern California. This could bring about The Big One, this could be so big that it results in the Oakland Coliseum sliding into the bay. Friends, countrymen... All eyes will be on this one game! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

And Sunday, before the game, all three members of the Big Three will throw out the ceremonial first pitch. :lmao

Billy Beane traded Josh Donaldson. He has utterly failed to assemble a competent bullpen for the second straight season. He torpedoed his own franchise's ability to compete. Yet he has to be smirking for in the end he and his organization are winning with this, and the Giants, the benevolent Bay Area neighbors that they are, are totally cool with it (especially since two-thirds or so of the crowd will be GIANTS fans bwahahahaha)...

Forget those pennant races. Forget who wins whatever division. Does it really matter? No. What matters is this. HUDSON VS. ZITO. THE CLASH OF THE TITANS. THIS IS OUR WORLD SERIES IN THE BAY AREA. 

GOODNIGHT AND GOOD LUCK, MLB THREAD. GOODNIGHT AND GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cubs clinch!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cubs clinch just to lose to the Pirates in the play in game. Calling it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Nah, Cubs lose NLCS to STL in 7 games after being up 3-1 in the series, and 7-4 in the bottom of the 7th of game 5.

This iteration of the Cubs never comes closer to the WS.

Calling it now :draper2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cubs young bullpen going to shit themselves in the playoffs....Fernando Rodney to fuck up 5 times....but none of this will be possible cause Arrieta is going to give up 5 runs to Pittsburg in the play in game. I am so not going on my facebook the day of that game though, cause it's just going to be filled with Cubs shit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Hello everyone. 

The Toronto Blue Jays have clinched their birth in the 2015 Playoffs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Made it interesting there in the 9th, but Jays win! Jays win! Jays win!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Price was got uncharacteristically rocked in the 4th inning, and gave up 4 earned runs today. But that's nothing compared to how Archer got absolutely blown away. This was looking to be a real pitcher's duel...boy, were we wrong. But despite it, the offense came out to play today. Bautista is just swing a scorching bat, with 2 more HRs today. Martin set a new career HR high with his 22nd of the year. Pillar has been red hot as of late, too. And Revere is just killing it in the lead off position. Overall, despite Price's worst start for the Jays so far (and even then, it wasn't that bad), the Jays were able to grab the win. Magic number is now 5, gents. They may have clinched a playoff berth, but I don't really consider it such because if they somehow collapse (knock on wood) and make the Wild Card only, that still doesn't guarantee they'll be competing in the playoffs, since they need to win the Wild Card game. When they clinch the AL East, then I'll be happy. However, here's the catch. If they end up with the best record in the AL over KC, they'll play the winner of the WC game...which may be the Yankees again. Now, we've had a great year against the Yankees, but...I'm so sick of seeing them. Its been 9 times in the past month and a half that we've played them. However, we are statistically better against them (13-6), whereas if we were to go up against...say the Astros...we're only 3-4 against them. So from that, it seems the Yankees are the easier series by far, but its more of the same, and I'd like something a bit different. If the Royals end up with the best record, we're taking on Texas, which we have a decent record against (4-2).


@THANOS @RKing85 @JM What do you guys think? Logically, we'd want the Yankees (even if we have to go up against Tanaka), then Texas, then Houston, it seems. Then again, Houston has really been fading lately and went from leading the AL West to now only holding the 2nd WC spot, so maybe we can capitalize on that? Yet that also means we'll be seeing Dallas Keuchel at some point.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> Nah, Cubs lose NLCS to STL in 7 games after being up 3-1 in the series, and 7-4 in the bottom of the 7th of game 5.
> 
> This iteration of the Cubs never comes closer to the WS.
> 
> Calling it now :draper2


Well, you're already wrong as the Cubs would end up facing the Cardinals in the NLDS should they win the WC game.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

JAYS.. the drought has finally been cleared hh


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> @THANOS @RKing85 @JM What do you guys think? Logically, we'd want the Yankees (even if we have to go up against Tanaka), then Texas, then Houston, it seems. Then again, Houston has really been fading lately and went from leading the AL West to now only holding the 2nd WC spot, so maybe we can capitalize on that? Yet that also means we'll be seeing Dallas Keuchel at some point.


Texas I would like to avoid actually. Them in the Rogers Centre? No thanks.

I'm not really scared of the Yankees or the Astros actually. The Astros getting to the playoffs after the last few years is their World Series. They don't really intimidate me come playoff time, especially given how they've faded. Maybe I am underestimating them though. The Yankees we've had the number of all season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

JARRETT PARKER IS THE LORD COMMANDER OF THE GIANTS, THREE HOME RUNS, HIS LAST A GRAND SLAM, THE FIRST GIANTS ROOKIE TO DO ALL OF THIS WHAT IS HAPPENING I DON'T KNOW I'VE LOST MY MIND MY MAYS ALMIGHTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao BOB MELVIN IS A HORRIBLE AND COLOSSALLY OVERRATED MANAGER!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JARRETT PARKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE PARKERED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE'S MORE THAN JUST A JON SNOW LOOKALIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Pretty good for a pitcher @DesolationRow


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lmao I KNEW IT WAS YOU, @Stax Classic I knew it was you when I received that "Mention" notification... :lmao

JARRETT. PARKER. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

KELBY TOMLINSON WITH MORE HITS! MORE MORE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Even an odd poor Price start can't stop our team from winning, especially as we lit up Archer for 9 ER's in 3 innings :mark:.

Oh yeah and the Jays have officially clinched their 1st playoff birth since '93 :.

Joey Bats celebrating like a boss!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> Even an odd poor Price start can't stop our team from winning, especially as we lit up Archer for 9 ER's in 3 innings :mark:.
> 
> Oh yeah and the Jays have officially clinched their 1st playoff birth since '93 :.
> 
> Joey Bats celebrating like a boss!


I honestly think that some games in the playoffs are going to come down to who can outscore the other team in large amounts. Today was certainly like that...even with 8 runs against us, we won. Which shows that we can potentially overcome even a less than stellar pitching outing by one of our starters (looking at you Dickey, Buehrle, etc) as long as the bats show up.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> Price was got uncharacteristically rocked in the 4th inning, and gave up 4 earned runs today. But that's nothing compared to how Archer got absolutely blown away. This was looking to be a real pitcher's duel...boy, were we wrong. But despite it, the offense came out to play today. Bautista is just swing a scorching bat, with 2 more HRs today. Martin set a new career HR high with his 22nd of the year. Pillar has been red hot as of late, too. And Revere is just killing it in the lead off position. Overall, despite Price's worst start for the Jays so far (and even then, it wasn't that bad), the Jays were able to grab the win. Magic number is now 5, gents. They may have clinched a playoff berth, but I don't really consider it such because if they somehow collapse (knock on wood) and make the Wild Card only, that still doesn't guarantee they'll be competing in the playoffs, since they need to win the Wild Card game. When they clinch the AL East, then I'll be happy. However, here's the catch. If they end up with the best record in the AL over KC, they'll play the winner of the WC game...which may be the Yankees again. Now, we've had a great year against the Yankees, but...I'm so sick of seeing them. Its been 9 times in the past month and a half that we've played them. However, we are statistically better against them (13-6), whereas if we were to go up against...say the Astros...we're only 3-4 against them. So from that, it seems the Yankees are the easier series by far, but its more of the same, and I'd like something a bit different. If the Royals end up with the best record, we're taking on Texas, which we have a decent record against (4-2).
> 
> 
> @THANOS @RKing85 @JM What do you guys think? Logically, we'd want the Yankees (even if we have to go up against Tanaka), then Texas, then Houston, it seems. Then again, Houston has really been fading lately and went from leading the AL West to now only holding the 2nd WC spot, so maybe we can capitalize on that? Yet that also means we'll be seeing Dallas Keuchel at some point.


Look at it this way man, if we finish tops in the AL, we face either NY, Houston, LAA, or the Twins. 

The 1-game wildcard will expense the use of their aces down to 1 start tops against us, in the ALDS, if the series goes to a full 5 games (Their ace could start no earlier than Game 4 in the ALDS). This means David Price will pitch against their 2nd best pitchers instead of facing either Tanaka, Keuchel, etc. The Jays will rock Pineda/Severino, Kazmir, and any of the Angels or Twins' options, so we're safe!

Because of this, there's a very strong chance that the Jays sweep the Yankees/Astros/Angels/Twins in 3 games, on the way to the ALCS where Price, Stro, and our offence will kill Texas or the Royals. 

It's smooth sailing from here man, and all the rest of the AL can do is watch the clock to their demise..












JM said:


> Texas I would like to avoid actually. Them in the Rogers Centre? No thanks.
> 
> I'm not really scared of the Yankees or the Astros actually. The Astros getting to the playoffs after the last few years is their World Series. They don't really intimidate me come playoff time, especially given how they've faded. Maybe I am underestimating them though. The Yankees we've had the number of all season.


And the fact that we would only face either Tanaka or Kuechel once in the series is the biggest reason to win the AL pennant by far.



KO Bossy said:


> I honestly think that some games in the playoffs are going to come down to who can outscore the other team in large amounts. Today was certainly like that...even with 8 runs against us, we won. Which shows that we can potentially overcome even a less than stellar pitching outing by one of our starters (looking at you Dickey, Buehrle, etc) as long as the bats show up.


It will come down to this:










Some will certainly. I think Dickey vs Lewis will come down to that for example. I think we may hit around Hamels as well. Gallardo will give us trouble though so we have to hope that Stro can hold down the fort.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

September 27, 2015 - The date Josh Donaldson clinched the AL MVP


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

If I may steal a page from the book of @DesolationRow

*MVDONALDSON!* :mark:


Its creepy, as soon as he stepped up to bat, I said in my head "come on Josh, walk off home run." I got my wish. I should do that more often.

Big win for the Jays, they got the sweep, Donaldson was clutch as all hell, they were down 4-1 and came back to win (which they've had a problem with earlier this season)...


Buehrle, on the other hand...:shrug

He hasn't been that great lately and its looking more and more like he won't be in the starting 5 come the playoffs. Dunno why he's been slipping but he's been getting hammered every game he starts. He's really gotta get his act together because it could be costing us important games. Today the offense was able to bail him out with run support, and the bullpen was very good as usual. I'm terrified he'll get us into a hole that we can't dig out of in the playoffs, however.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



> Leslie Gudel ‎@lesliegudel
> 
> Jonathan Papelbon and Bryce Harper had to be separated in the Nationals dugout. Exchanged words then Pap went after BH, grabbing him by neck


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Team chemistry imo.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> If I may steal a page from the book of @DesolationRow
> 
> *MVDONALDSON!* :mark:
> 
> ...


JD is truly a beast!



KO Bossy said:


> Buehrle, on the other hand...:shrug
> 
> He hasn't been that great lately and its looking more and more like he won't be in the starting 5 come the playoffs. Dunno why he's been slipping but he's been getting hammered every game he starts. He's really gotta get his act together because it could be costing us important games. Today the offense was able to bail him out with run support, and the bullpen was very good as usual. I'm terrified he'll get us into a hole that we can't dig out of in the playoffs, however.


I think Buehrle cost himself a playoff rotation spot today. Unless Estrada bombs tomorrow, he's our #4 come post-season.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Walk off in the ninth.

As if there was ever any doubt!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










Sweeptastic baby!!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Team chemistry imo.


I saw that and was watching live. What a shitty fucking organization. Bryce needs to demand out of WSH as soon as possible. Papelbon is a cunt.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

JD aka rain aka FYSMC :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



El Conquistador said:


> I saw that and was watching live. What a shitty fucking organization. Bryce needs to demand out of WSH as soon as possible. Papelbon is a cunt.


Dear Leader to Texas. The park there can be made to be a lefty haven.

Will trade entire team. pls respond


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Pretty sure Loria will give you the BIG FUCK for Prince and Beltre and PROSPECTS


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

People love making a big deal about things just because it's Harper that does them. He was probably one of 20 guys who didn't run out flyouts that day, yet because he was him, his teammate had to choke him for it :lol I get it, he's an arrogant asshole and everything, but that's the kind of shit you shouldn't be doing in the middle of the dugout. And there's no way that would have happened if Harper were someone else.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jesus. Arrieta hits another home run. Since July 15th, he's hit as many home runs (2) as he's given up. And his ERA in those two+ months is 0.85. Unreal. Forget the Cy Young. Give him the damn MVP.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

He's also perfect through 3 with 6 K's already. Like the Pirates have seen Arrieta enough times this season to not get clowned this badly by him. But they're still clowned by him because he's been that filthy. Since he's obviously juicing and will eventually be giving his Cy Young award back. :troll


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Going into the 7th and still perfect. Really hope he gets his perfect game. Would make for an amazing year and would almost no doubt get either the Cy Young or MVP. Maybe both. Having two no-no's in one year would be insane.

edit- Well, shit...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



PeepShow said:


> Going into the 7th and still perfect. Really hope he gets his perfect game. Would make for an amazing year and would almost no doubt get either the Cy Young or MVP. Maybe both. Having two no-no's in one year would be insane.
> 
> edit- Well, shit...


Strong jinx imo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> If I may steal a page from the book of @DesolationRow
> 
> *MVDONALDSON!* :mark:
> 
> ...


I'm honored.  

It's funny, I think all fans who get closely attached to their team and its players have a moment or two or three like that where you feel yourself almost overwhelmed by prescience in a player achieving something before they do so. osey2 :bum



THANOS said:


> Sweeptastic baby!!


:lmao :clap



El Conquistador said:


> I saw that and was watching live. What a shitty fucking organization. Bryce needs to demand out of WSH as soon as possible. Papelbon is a cunt.


Yeah, all kidding aside, the Nationals really don't deserve nice things. And as much as I adore him as a GIANTS legend Matt Williams is the worst manager in the game, possibly. He's... he's been nightmarishly horrible for the Nationals. 

Unfortunately Harper's still a few years away from FA but I have to think he would love to bolt.

GIANTS need to work on a way to get him here. :side: 



PeepShow said:


> Going into the 7th and still perfect. Really hope he gets his perfect game. Would make for an amazing year and would almost no doubt get either the Cy Young or MVP. Maybe both. Having two no-no's in one year would be insane.
> 
> edit- Well, shit...


I'm sorry but this is breaking the First Commandment of baseball fandom in my estimation. :

Seriously, though, Arrieta is a monster this season. Hope he wins the CYA.

The Orioles are sort of like the anti-1990s Braves or early 21st century A's or Even-Year Dynasty Giants in producing pitchers. It's like, they just don't. One way or the other they mess it all up.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Godway said:


> People love making a big deal about things just because it's Harper that does them. He was probably one of 20 guys who didn't run out flyouts that day, yet because he was him, his teammate had to choke him for it :lol I get it, he's an arrogant asshole and everything, but that's the kind of shit you shouldn't be doing in the middle of the dugout. And there's no way that would have happened if Harper were someone else.


People ride Harper for being a jerk, but he has actually done a lot of growing up over the last few seasons. He's only 22, he will only get better and more mature as time goes along. Hell, he's one of the only players on this Washington team that didn't mail it in the rest of the season when the Nats hit the shitter. Papelbon should go, it seems like the trade for him started this club down that road. Then again, this Washington team has gotten it all wrong going back to 2012 when they shut Strasburg down no matter what rather than limit his innings so they could have him in the postseason when they had a shot at the World Series. It was a boneheaded decision that has played out as the Nats haven't come close since. 

Speaking of shutting down pitchers, could be seeing it again in New York with Matt Harvey. The big question is will they use him in the playoffs or will they completely shut down the man when he hits his innings limit. It's not a given to get to the playoffs every year, I'd go ahead and shut him down now and then you have him ready for the postseason. 

Jake Arrieta deserves the NL Cy Young award...he's clearly the best pitcher this year out there. That is what annoys me about these awards anymore...it shouldn't be about the best player on the best team. The best should win it, regardless of where he plays. Arrieta should be that person this year, even though the Cubs will still be the Cubs and blow the wild-card game. :smile2:

As a Cards fan, I'm nervous as hell about this series with the Pirates starting Monday. Cards are sputtering at the wrong time, now get Wainwright back only for Carlos Martinez's season to go bye-bye. I am hoping beyond hope the Cards can get the first two wins in the series and lock the division down.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Bryce's post game comments were very telling and described how dysfunctional that locker room is. Basically said there's 6 days left and he'll try to get through the next 6 days. When asked if he's ever fought with a teammate, Bryce said I usually do my fighting with the opponent.

Glaringly obvious how irate he is. MVP season and Papelbon has the gall to tell him to bust it out of the box during a routine popout.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The video of the incident. My hatred of the organization abounds. 

http://m.mlb.com/news/article/151946476/jonathan-papelbon-bryce-harper-altercation


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Harper is the last person anyone on that team should be mad at. If he wasn't on that team, they'd have finished closer to last than first.

It's well documented how nuts Jonathan Papelbon is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

TORONTO BLUE JAYS

MAGIC NUMBERS AND STUFF


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



JM said:


> TORONTO BLUE JAYS
> 
> MAGIC NUMBERS AND STUFF


ONLY TWO LEFT!

Thanks Boston, you guys took down the Yankees for us. Meantime...

Pillar! :mark:

Revere! :mark:

Edwin! :mark:

Blue Jays :mark:


I still think Pillar was safe at home, that slide was insane. Then again, AL Player of the Week does that kinda thing. 

More importantly, after one bad pitch by Estrada, he kept them in there. Cecil was just brutal and Osuna put the nail in the coffin. The Jays clawed their way back from a 3-1 deficit and pulled out a win. Really proud of them, they've had it tough coming from behind this year and they've improved dramatically in that department.

We could clinch tomorrow, gents. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> ONLY TWO LEFT!
> 
> Thanks Boston, you guys took down the Yankees for us. Meantime...
> 
> ...


I think it's time to stop worrying about the Skankees.

I'm on ROYALS WATCH.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yes!! Cubs win, Jays in sole position of AL best record! :banderas


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

CHICAGO CUBS

So pumped up right now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Blue Jays win!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> Harper is the last person anyone on that team should be mad at. If he wasn't on that team, they'd have finished closer to last than first.
> 
> It's well documented how nuts Jonathan Papelbon is.


The fact that he went straight for Harper's throat says it all. 

He's always been a piece of shit, and I hope nobody signs him next year.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Today, the Orioles will graciously concede the AL East pennant to the Blue Jays by gifting us a round of BP against Miguel Gonzalez and his hilariously bad 5.04 FIP, who will return from the DL (shoulder inflammation) just in time to face the best team in baseball. 

To make matters worse for the hapless, shitbird OriLOLes, the Stroshow is taking his act to Bawlmore, whereupon our diminiuative pseudo-ace will baffle the O's AAA lineup with a bevy of darting wiffleballs ala a young Pedro.

Here's what the lineups are probably going to be, not what we give ANY sort of shit:

Jays

1) Paul Revere
2) Your 2015 AL MVP
3) Your 2015 AL RF Silver Slugger
4) Your 2015 AL DH Silver Slugger
5) Probably Smoakie, maybe Mushroom!
6) RUSSELL, RUSSELL, RUSSELL!
7) Goins
8) Pillar
9) Light-hitting defensive wiz 2nd baseman

Garbage Shitbirds

1) Hilariously Orioles-style trade deadline non-acquisition
2) Machadouche
3) Adderall junkie
4) AAA nobody
5) Useless jackass
6) Dogshit
7) Refuse
8) Coffee grounds
9) Puke on the sidewalk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lol @THANOS. I'm sorry but you are probably asking for bad things from the Baseball Gods with this level of hubris. osey2 :bum :side:

Speaking of people seeking bad juju, anyone ever wonder why the Kansas City Royals are made up of sociopaths who like to hit people with 95+ mph fastballs and whatnot?

Well, perhaps there is something in the water, or the barbecue sauce, in Kansas City...

Lee Judge, writing in the _Kansas City Star_'s sports section on the Papelbon/Harper hullaballoo:


> I don’t know Bryce Harper from Adam, but he certainly seems like a young man who needs an attitude adjustment. Unfortunately he was choked by the wrong guy in the wrong place.
> 
> In baseball culture, pitchers — especially relievers — do not get to criticize position players for lack of hustle. Guys like Jonathan Papelbon play every once in a while, guys like Bryce Harper play all the time. So if you spend a fair amount of time sitting in the shade eating popsicles, you don’t get to criticize position players for failing to run out a fly ball.
> 
> ...


 http://www.kansascity.com/sports/spt-columns-blogs/judging-the-royals/article36919842.html

This individual gets paid to write this. :sodone


Hey, anyone remember Matt Williams winning NL Manager of the Year in 2014? :lmao :maisielol :maisie2 :hglol BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Blue Jays will just have to get that sweep tomorrow.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Marlins are gonna hire matt Williams aren't we :mcgee1


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Man o man. Nothing feels quite as good as a mediocre at best Boston shitting on the division-hopes of the Yanks. 

Ever since going to Toronto I'm kinda somewhat rooting for them. Hope they go the distance this year. And then next year my BoSox can go worst-to-first-to-worst-to-third(?)-to-first

:side:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



DesolationRow said:


> :lol @THANOS. I'm sorry but you are probably asking for bad things from the Baseball Gods with this level of hubris. osey2 :bum :side:
> 
> Speaking of people seeking bad juju, anyone ever wonder why the Kansas City Royals are made up of sociopaths who like to hit people with 95+ mph fastballs and whatnot?
> 
> ...


There are a number of sportswriters that just seem to make me think, "Do you even know what the hell you are writing about?" 

It fascinates me how people complain that athletes are boring, don't offer anything but cliche-speak, need to liven shit up. Then, we get those players like Puig and Harper who do just that, and then those people complain. "They're not doing this the right way, shut up and play ball...RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!" Which is it?

Nice to see Wainwright will be available for the postseason. If the Cards get a chance after they wrap up the division (hope they can do it the first game Wed of the split twin-bill), get Wainwright in action a couple of games before the playoffs start. 

That last wild-card slot and the AL West could come down to the last day of the season. Angels, Astros, and the Indians all have a legit shot at that last WC berth.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



DesolationRow said:


> :lol @THANOS.* I'm sorry but you are probably asking for bad things from the Baseball Gods with this level of hubris*. osey2 :bum :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Guys the Jays are winning 8-0 right now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



JM said:


> Guys the Jays are winning 8-0 right now.


Correction 10-0


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:EDWIN

I'd say it's time to get the champagne ready but we still have a stupid game tonight. Thanks sky water.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

What should we expect in game 2?

Pompey - CF
Kawasaki - 2B
Hague - 1B
Collabello - LF
Navarro - C
Carerra - RF
Pennington - 3B
Diaz - SS
Hutchison - DH

Yes that's Hutch at DH.

What do you think @THANOS?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



JM said:


> What should we expect in game 2?
> 
> Pompey - CF
> Kawasaki - 2B
> ...


:lol










It would be pretty poetic if we ended up winning with that line up :clap


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










You're AL East Division Champion Blue Jays!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

These Blue Jay memes. :lol

Congrats to the Blue Jays though, been a long time coming. :clap

The Yankees could still miss the postseason entirely.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



JM said:


> What should we expect in game 2?
> 
> Pompey - CF
> Kawasaki - 2B
> ...


Hey you were pretty close, actually.



THANOS said:


> You're AL East Division Champion Blue Jays!


I dunno where you get these Jays gifs from but keep it up. They're gold.

AL East champion Toronto Blue Jays...feels so good to say that. :banderas


Stroman was killer today, again. Everyone contributed. Bautista hit the 40 HR plateau for the 3rd time in his career. Donaldson got a few more runs and another RBI, and before his last at bat was back at .300 again (maybe dropped back to .299). Edwin got another HR. And Goins...5/5, on base 6 times, first Jays SS to get 5 hits in a game. Many kudos to him, he played a fantastic game. In general, they were firing on all cylinders. And perhaps the best news outside of clinching the AL East-Tulo may very well be back Friday, which is great. We need him at SS for the playoffs.

LOL @ Orioles for only being able to win when our Triple A team is playing.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

And once again, St. Louis Cardinals...NL Central Division Champions. Their 10th division title in the last 20 years, only the Yankees and Braves have more in that span.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

AL East champs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Mike Leake was masterful tonight as he pitched the first complete game shutout of his career, and he did it against the vile NL West Champion Los Angeles Dodgers *spit*, in front of the San Francisco faithful at AT&T Park. Certainly helps his case in obtaining a long-term deal with the Giants, but we'll also need to spend big on a true ace if we are going to defend our Even Year World Champion crown next season. Our rotation is the only thing standing in our way, provided we can have significantly better luck in the injury department, which is a given considering the foul magics are rendered dormant once the odd year has run its course.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Oh my god the Angels are going to win the AL West.

At least we had a shot:side:


Also if :EDWIN goes off, the Jays could have THREE 40 HR guys. Joseph and JD are already there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

27 HR in 74 games :ti


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Check these out!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



BruiserKC said:


> There are a number of sportswriters that just seem to make me think, "Do you even know what the hell you are writing about?"
> 
> It fascinates me how people complain that athletes are boring, don't offer anything but cliche-speak, need to liven shit up. Then, we get those players like Puig and Harper who do just that, and then those people complain. "They're not doing this the right way, shut up and play ball...RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!" Which is it?
> 
> ...


Well, to be fair, Yasiel Puig is one of history's greatest monsters and Bryce Harper is some misunderstood Mormon youth. Not exactly apples and apples here. :side:

How scared were you Monday night when it looked like Stephen Piscotty nearly died? That was about as freakish a play as I've ever seen in the outfield.



THANOS said:


>


You win this one. Literally. :lol



JM said:


> :EDWIN
> 
> I'd say it's time to get the champagne ready but we still have a stupid game tonight. Thanks sky water.


Haha!



Chrome said:


> These Blue Jay memes. :lol
> 
> Congrats to the Blue Jays though, been a long time coming. :clap


Co-signed. 



MrMister said:


> Oh my god the Angels are going to win the AL West.
> 
> At least we had a shot:side:
> 
> ...


:mark: This AL West/Wildcard race is excellent! 


This 2015 Blue Jays team has the chance to become the fourth team in MLB history to boast three 40-home run players.

The other instances of such a team?

The 1997 Rockies: Castilla (40), Galarraga (41, Walker (49)

The 1996 Rockies: Burks (40), Castilla (40), Galarraga (47)

The 1973 Braves: Aaron (40), Evans (41), Johnson (43)

In other words, two of these cases were in large part products of Coors Field in an era of crazy offensive explosions throughout the league. The Braves group is fascinating to me. Hank Aaron was 39 years old during the 1973 season. Darrell Evans hit 19 home runs in 1972, and 25 in 1974. Davey Johnson never exceeded the number 18 in any other season in his career. The '73 Braves trifecta seems to be something of an anomaly. 


First team to ever have three 35-home run hitters was, of course, the GIANTS in 1947. :side: Those gentlemen were of course Walker Cooper, Willard Marshall and Johnny Mize. The Cincinnati Redlegs of 1956 were the second team to have that, between Ted Kluszewski, Wally Post and Frank Robinson. If the Jays "only" end up with two 40-homer batters, though, that is still a feat: only 28 teams in all of MLB history have been able to make that claim, and the most recent example was the 2006 White Sox.


Now, on to the GIANTS... @CamillePunk @SHIV @scrilla 

On Tuesday night the Giants were one-hit Complete-Game-Shutout into oblivion by Clayton Kershaw. The Dodgers won the division on that night. The less said, the better. :side:

However, the very next night Mike Leake showed up and stood for all that was right, two-hitting the Dodgers right back. He only struck out one batter (pinch-hitter Adrian Gonzalez), but he induced 18 groundouts and his pitch count was no higher than Kershaw's the previous night. Several fly balls that would have been, at best, dangerous back home in Great American Smallpark were rendered harmless by the whirling, damp clime at Third & King in San Francisco. Three cheers for MVLEAKE!!! Hip, hip, hurray! :cheer :cheer :cheer

This was Mike Leake's first career Complete Game Shutout. Not surprising that he never had one as a Cincinnati Red considering the home ballpark and division, ha. In any event, what a fine accomplishment for him at the end of this season. Aren't you proud of him, @AryaDark? 
@CamillePunk already covered that, and did so stupendously well. Just had to say something about MVLEAKE, though! :mark: 

Turning and turning in the widening diamond
The on-deck pinch-hitter cannot hear the manager;
Things call apart; the centerfielder cannot hold his body together;
Mere Dodger scum is loosed upon the world...

...The end of a season drops again but now I know
That 162 games of World Series Championship defending
Were vexed to DL-stuffing calamity by a rocking cradle of odd year oddness
And what rough Dodger prospect, his hour come round at last,
Slouches toward the 40-man roster to be unleashed? 


Tomorrow (or, uh, later today) Tim MVHUDSON goes out on to the field of battle for the last time in his storied career. At 105 years old and in preparation for his return to Degobah where he will teach young pitching prospects how to throw a sinkerball ("When 100+ years you reach, pitch as good, you will not..."), Tim Hudson will make one last stand against the devilish Dodgers.

The last start of this old man's career! :mark: Give 'em hell, Huddy! :cheer


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










So happy for the Jays. It's about damn time , I've been watching and waiting since the late 90s when Clemmens came over for the Jays to make the playoffs again. It's great to see Toronto finally have some winners in the city again


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

JAYS :mark:


division champs for the first time in 22 years 

:WOO:WOO:WOO

now let's take the pennant.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Coors was such an absurd launching pad in the 90s.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I'm not sure which teams fans will be more enjoyable to watch implode after a quick flame out, leaning Dodgers, but Cubs and Jays could be fun as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

*Bunch o' champagne drinkers!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> I'm not sure which teams fans will be more enjoyable to watch implode after a quick flame out, leaning Dodgers, but Cubs and Jays could be fun as well.


Definitely the Cubs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

*St Louis Cardinal sorority girls.... :maisie3


http://imgur.com/gallery/xlt07wy
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

selfies :lmao the girl in the cap at the top :lmao

Those are some very average looking sorority girls. rip St. Louis imo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That's ASU at a D'Backs game though


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



DesolationRow said:


> Well, to be fair, Yasiel Puig is one of history's greatest monsters and Bryce Harper is some misunderstood Mormon youth. Not exactly apples and apples here. :side:
> 
> How scared were you Monday night when it looked like Stephen Piscotty nearly died? That was about as freakish a play as I've ever seen in the outfield.


I about shit my pants when Piscotty took that hit to the head. I'm glad he's OK and just roughed up a little. It's been a crazy season. I would love to see the Redbirds hoist another WS banner, but with the injuries to this team I try to be realistic. It has been a great season despite all the walking wounded. 

I understand to say anything positive about Puig would go against that 11th Commandment Giants fans go by, "Thou shalt not speaketh well of any Dodger." 0 Although, truth be told, I think Puig is a jerk and a prima donna and he'd be that one player I would not want on my team ever. It's just the idea of players like him and Harper that don't go along with the traditions of baseball all the time. For that matter, it's how we sports fans always react. We want players to show personality until they irritate us, then it's shut up and play ball. 




Stax Classic said:


> I'm not sure which teams fans will be more enjoyable to watch implode after a quick flame out, leaning Dodgers, but Cubs and Jays could be fun as well.


No matter how excited Cubs fans are right now, deep down inside they are waiting to have their hearts broken again. They've come to expect it, they live for it. It's in their DNA. It'll be the Dodgers' fanbase that will provide the gratuitious meltdown if they are a quick exit again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> That's ASU at a D'Backs game though


"When the legend becomes fact, print the legend."

--_The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance_, right, @AryaDark? :cheer



BruiserKC said:


> I about shit my pants when Piscotty took that hit to the head. I'm glad he's OK and just roughed up a little. It's been a crazy season. I would love to see the Redbirds hoist another WS banner, but with the injuries to this team I try to be realistic. It has been a great season despite all the walking wounded.
> 
> I understand to say anything positive about Puig would go against that 11th Commandment Giants fans go by, "Thou shalt not speaketh well of any Dodger." 0 Although, truth be told, I think Puig is a jerk and a prima donna and he'd be that one player I would not want on my team ever. It's just the idea of players like him and Harper that don't go along with the traditions of baseball all the time. For that matter, it's how we sports fans always react. We want players to show personality until they irritate us, then it's shut up and play ball.
> 
> No matter how excited Cubs fans are right now, deep down inside they are waiting to have their hearts broken again. They've come to expect it, they live for it. It's in their DNA. It'll be the Dodgers' fanbase that will provide the gratuitious meltdown if they are a quick exit again.


The Cardinals have been an unstoppable behemoth this season in spite of what feels like a hundred serious injuries. That's the element of the Cardinals that makes them such a perennial threat to win the World Series, year after year: the organization subscribes to the old baseball axiom, "Not all giants [no pun intended], but no midgets." It's not a team comprised of superstar atop superstar but there are no overt weaknesses. Particularly since they finally solved their shortstop problem by signing Jhonny Peralta. 

Glad Piscotty was only superficially injured. That was a frightening scene.

I am perfectly fine with baseball players being utterly devoid of personality. Though I do speak as a Giants fan with Buster Posey and his new army of stoic clones. :dance

You are right about Cubs fans. They expect doom. @Soul Cat keeps visiting my wall, crying about the Cubs' inevitable postseason exit. I tend to believe that for the psychological well-being of Cubs fans their team should avoid winning the pennant. Their fans would probably fall apart from the experience. osey2 ButyeahseriouslyanyonebuttheDodgersplease.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jake Arrieta is a man's man and I'm never letting him off my fantasy team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Not exactly sure how Kershaw doesn't get the CY if he reaches 300 K's this weekend, only 14 guys have ever done that, and nobody since Randy and Schilling did it 13 years ago. He'd also do it in the 2nd fewest innings to '99 Pedro.

When you're up there with those guys, take a hike Greinke and Arietta


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I concur. Greinke and Arrieta are marvelous and I'd love for the latter to win just to deprive the Dodgers of a nice thing but Kershaw is on a different planet. 

Definitely one of the best Cy Young races the National League has seen in quite a good, long while, in any event.

Congratulations to rookie third baseman MATT MVDUFFY on his winning of the Willie Mac Award tonight at AT&T Park. :mark: :cheer :clap :woo :dance

First rookie ever to win the Willie Mac Award! :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

21-3 astros :Banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

PeepShow said:


> Jake Arrieta is a man's man and I'm never letting him off my fantasy team.


White Sox the last team to get more than 1 ER on him and the least amount of strike outs. :drose :abreu :abreu2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

What a fucking meltdown. Fuck this sport.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Rub-A-Dub-Dub said:


> What a fucking meltdown. Fuck this sport.


There's still at least 4 innings and you have Tret and Pujols.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










The resemblance is truly uncanny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> There's still at least 4 innings and you have Tret and Pujols.


And? They still have to play defense.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Hopefully not making the playoffs gets Mike fired. Time for a change

What a comeback though


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Such bullshit.

At least Rangers are still alive, but fuck, you don't recover from this shit mentally. Not quickly at least.

It's not like Texas was going to beat Royals or Jays anyway.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Time to change the thread title again, SCHERZER :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Scherzer with a no-no. :clap Mets, first:heston and now this. :bryanlol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Reds break their losing streak against the one team they seem to consistently beat all year. If they win tomorrow, I expect them to receive thank you cards from Cubs fans. :mj


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

What a day in baseball... :sodone :sodone :sodone

Firstly, the GIANTS!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

There is a race of men superior to all others. They are clad in cream white, orange and black, their very physical constitution, flesh and bone and blood, poured together from a furnace of magical superpowers, which adorn these superior men decked out in their cream vanilla uniforms. 

On the day that saw Tim MVHUDSON enjoy his retirement ceremony, which easily outdid all WWE retirement ceremonies, and will only risk being one-upped by today's retirement ceremony for bedrock-of-the-bullpen middle reliever Jeremy MVAFFELDT... On the day that saw crystal clear cerulean skies overhead, and vibrant gold sunshine beating down on all players on this early autumnal afternoon...

Kelby "MVCLARK KENT" TOMLINSON, aka, RESPECT THE SPECS, hit an INSIDE-THE-PARK-HOME-RUN! The ninth in AT&T Park's history, and the sixth by a GIANT! :mark: This was a perfect "gapper" that went all the way to the cavernous depths of the bizarrely-shaped field's hallowed "Triples Alley," which for this speed demon may as well be referred to as "Inside-the-Park-Home-Run Valley," and MVTOMLINSON lived up to his promise, running like a cheetah around the bases, rounding third like a cartoon character, sliding into home plate in perfect dramatic fashion just under the catcher's barely-tardy tag. 1-0 GIANTS! :mark:

But the GIANTS were not done. Marlon MVBYRD hit a home run immediately following Tomlinson's inside-the-parker, this going to deep right-center. 2-0 GIANTS! :mark: Back-to-back "Bye-bye Babies" from the GIANTS! :mark:

Brandon "Prince of Pleasanton" MVCRAWFORD would hit the third and final home run of the day for the valiant forces of good on this momentous day. Meaningless baseball? There is no such thing, I say. This game had all of the meaning in the world. To straightaway center Crawford's blast went, his 21st of the year. And so Brandon Crawford did what seemed impossible not too long ago, bringing a Gold Glove to San Francisco. A Gold Glove at the Shortstop position for the GIANTS. :bow CRAWFORD! :mark:
@CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @MillionDollarProns @scrilla


Oh, yeah, there were some other games, too. :side:


I feel bad for you, *MrMister*. But then I felt bad for Rangers fans in 2010 (ever-so-microscopically :side. And 2011. And 2012. And in every year since. When YU was one out away from a perfecto against the Stros. When a billion players were injured for Texas last season. I hope this is not yet another 59th-minute-of-the-11th-hour meltdown for the Texas Rangers. I can't imagine going through this. At least the Cowboys are a night game this week so you can dedicate all of your daylight to the Rangers. :side: If you so choose...

The Rangers had a 99% win probability going into the 9th inning against the Angels yesterday. Unreal. 


"Mad" Max Scherzer... :sodone Mets are no-hit again, as *SHIV* notes above, first by :heston and now by "Mad" Max. This has to be, perhaps, the best-pitched game of the entire regular season. The Mets pitchers struck out eighteen batters; Scherzer struck out seventeen, I believe? Haven't seen a minute of the game yet. Will have to watch some highlights at some point, haha. 

Dodgers have now secured HFA in the NLDS, too. :jose


If the Pirates lose and the Cubs win, the NL wildcard game is played at Wrigley. :sodone


The Tigers will land in last place in the AL Central. After four straight seasons of division titles. :faint:

Both New York teams lost home field advantage. Is this a conspiracy by MLB because they don't want their postseason messed up with by Hurricane Joaquin? Does anyone else think of Joaquin MVARIAS, noted GIANTS great ("ARAIS!!!!! From dddeeeeeeeeep third, and that's a perfect game!!!!!" MVCAIN!!!!!), tearing through the minor leagues when they hear "Hurricane Joaquin"? Yes? No? All right. All right.

This is the day of Game 162. Let the baseball gods sort 'em all out...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Scherzer was an error away from a perfect game


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

OK, I'll get flak for this from some people perhaps, but I've gotta get this off my chest.

What the fuck has happened to the Jays in the past few days? There's just been bad decision after bad decision suddenly.

First off, the Baltimore series. We clinched the division, I get it. Its worthy of celebration. So sit your starters and let the Triple A guys play the night game Wednesday. But what in god's name were we not playing for real on Thursday afternoon? Did everyone forget we're in a race for best record and home field advantage with KC? So Wednesday, the game is going fine, and they suddenly pull Dickey in the 6th for no reason, and let the bullpen take over, and Tepera blows it. They lose. It sucks, but happens and the starters deserved the night off. Then come Thursday, we lost and by not playing out starters, we threw the game away. It was an easy win and we could have padded our lead.

So now we fast forward to Friday. We win convincingly. Buehrle gets 6 innings in, and is 2 shy away from 200 IP. Then yesterday, Osuna sadly blew it, despite us having the lead. Why was Gibbons not cluing in and saying "hey, the bases are loaded and there's 2 out, maybe I should be warming somebody up..."? They lit up Osuna pretty badly. Again, it happens, but in a race for home field advantage, you can't be pissing around and taking chances. Osuna had a bad night, it happens. So pull him and put in Lowe, Hendriks or someone. He clearly wasn't at his best. As a result, we lost a game we were winning and fell a game back of the Royals. Gee, maybe throwing that Thursday game wasn't such a good idea? I get that we wanted to give Price more time off, but if he pitched Thursday, he'd have an entire week off to rest up for the start of the ALDS (which starts this Thursday). 

Which brings us to today. We started Buehrle on 2 days rest and he came out of it looking like a Christmas tree, he was so badly lit up. He could only record 2 outs and he won't get his 200 IP. This needs to be broken down for how dumb it is. First off, why was he STARTING? Couldn't we just have brought him in for 2 innings in relief? You know, when we had the game in hand? Instead, clearly not ready for a start 2 days later, we're getting pummeled. Forget having a chance at winning, with maybe KC losing and tying us for best record. Its just another game we threw away and we've gone from having the best record to 2nd best. We threw away home field advantage, which could potentially really hurt us in the post season. And perhaps even worse, if we had the best record, we'd be taking on the WC winner, which if it were the Yankees, we'd be on easy street, given we've beaten the Yankees 13-6 in our regular season series. Now, it appears we'll be taking on the West winner, Texas, which is sadly a tougher match up. Well, assuming Houston doesn't tie it up, with LA beating Texas and Houston beating Arizona. Regardless, it'll be a harder match up than the Yankees.

Second, why did Buehrle HAVE to get his innings in? We're jockeying for best record, home field advantage and facing the WC team, and we decide to do Buehrle a favor and put him in. Well, if this is his last game, he sure embarrassed himself. I'll bet if someone asked him if he'd rather have his 200 innings or have his last start be a train wreck, he'd have bowed out gracefully and said don't worry about it. Instead, we've basically killed any chance of winning this game, tying up with KC and getting the perks of the best record. I'm sorry, but personal accomplishments aren't as important as team ones right now, and to help out Buehrle's 15 straight seasons of 200 IP, we've hurt the team effort overall. Its like we won the AL East and got completely lazy, throwing away our chance for best record. 

I just...what the hell happened? Bad decision after bad decision:

1. Throwing the 2 games against Baltimore to give our starters more rest time (I could see 1 on the Wednesday night, but BOTH?)
2. Not starting their regulars on Thursday, including Price (who would have a week of rest to start the ALDS anyway, so why does he need almost 2 weeks instead?)
3. Starting Buehrle today instead of in relief
4. Playing Buehrle at all today to help him pad his stats
5. Not pulling Osuna after he clearly wasn't on his game Saturday


Goodbye best record. Goodbye homefield advantage (where we're a LOT better than away). Goodbye facing an easier WC team than another division winner.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Firstly, the sincerest possible thank you to Jeremy Affeldt. Truly a GIANT, truly a legend. 

Genuinely moving ceremony and speech by MVAFFEDLT. 

Let us GIANTS fans ALL hope that Josh MVOSICH can fill those huge shoes of Jeremy Affeldt in the bullpen. :mark: :cry 

Where there is loss, there is also immeasurable gain: 

THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS HAVE SUCCEEDED IN SIGNING EDDY JULIO MARTINEZ, SUPER OUTFIELD PROSPECT FROM CUBA FOR ONLY 2.5 MILLION!!!!

:cheer :cheer :cheer
@CamillePunk (I'll try to get to your PM in the next 36 hours, promise, haha) @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @MillionDollarProns @scrilla


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I wonder what kind of chance the Rangers have vs the Blue Jays :hmm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Who knew Ichiro could throw a breaking ball :draper2

https://www.facebook.com/Marlins/posts/10153592526552349


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> OK, I'll get flak for this from some people perhaps, but I've gotta get this off my chest.
> 
> What the fuck has happened to the Jays in the past few days? There's just been bad decision after bad decision suddenly.
> 
> ...


Honestly the biggest disappointment of not getting Best Record is that we would've faced the wild card winner after they expensed their Ace (Tanaka or Kuechel) in the wild card game Tuesday. This means the earliest we'd see their Ace in the series would be Game 4, so we would have a good chance at sweeping either team.

Now that we're facing Texas, we have to deal with Hamels and Gallardo (who kills us for some reason).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So the Angels trade for 4 OF's to try and win the division, but instead let the 10 games out Rangers win the division instead :ti


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> Honestly the biggest disappointment of not getting Best Record is that we would've faced the wild card winner after they expensed their Ace (Tanaka or Kuechel) in the wild card game Tuesday. This means the earliest we'd see their Ace in the series would be Game 4, so we would have a good chance at sweeping either team.
> 
> Now that we're facing Texas, we have to deal with Hamels and Gallardo (who kills us for some reason).


As usual, you speak common sense. Why could nobody in the Jays organization figure this out? As you said, we could have played New York if we won the division, after hammering them all season long. Instead, we face Texas, who may put up a much bigger fight AND we'll have to be battling their ace. Hamels and Gallardo vs Price and Stroman...it'll be interesting, but it could have been avoided. How bad are things going to look if Texas manages to take the series and move on (knock on wood)?

You said it yourself-HFA clearly wasn't a big priority for Gibby. Well it fucking should be. We're 53-28 at home, and 40-41 on the road. That's a .654 winning % at home, vs .493 away. We thrive at home, and now you see such an advantage and throw it away? What's the matter with him?

As for Osuna...yikes. Those stats are rather concerning, I agree.

Well, all we can do now is watch, hope and pray that these poor decisions don't come back to bite us in the ass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> So the Angels trade for 4 OF's to try and win the division, but instead let the 10 games out Rangers win the division instead :ti


lol I still don't know how Texas did this.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

i'll say

cubs over pirates
yankees over stros

royals over yankees
blue jays over rangers

cubs over cardinals (cards just too banged up)
mets over dodgers

blue jays over royals
cubs over mets

blue jays over cubs



IF THE CUBS WON BACK TO THE FUTURE WOULD BE EVEN MORE GOAT


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

If only the Marlins made the postseason too and faced the Cubs in the NLCS....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So that the Bartman fundraiser would be even more funny when it happened again :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

wasn't even bartman's fault lol

A) who knows if alou catches it
B) gonzalez booted an inning ending double play right after
C) they gave up like 9 runs after that
D) they still had game 7
E) they lead in game 7
F) they blew game 7
G) we'd all go for the ball like steve did


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That's why I still predict the Cubs lose the NLCS after being up 7-4 in the 7th inning of game 5 with a 3-1 series lead


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> That's why I still predict the Cubs lose the NLCS after being up 7-4 in the 7th inning of game 5 with a 3-1 series lead


if my team is done i am rooting for the cubbies despite they way they treated the guy

it would just be epic to see that streak end


although, after it's over things would be weird in a bad way. the curse is one of the coolest things about baseball. they'd kinda just be another team if they won in some ways


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I got Blue Jays v Mets.

hello

This assumes Matt Harvey, deGrom, and Thor can still pitch deep into games in the post season.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> As usual, you speak common sense. Why could nobody in the Jays organization figure this out? As you said, we could have played New York if we won the division, after hammering them all season long. Instead, we face Texas, who may put up a much bigger fight AND we'll have to be battling their ace. Hamels and Gallardo vs Price and Stroman...it'll be interesting, but it could have been avoided. How bad are things going to look if Texas manages to take the series and move on (knock on wood)?


It beats me why they wouldn't place much stock into it? :draper2

I mean it would be an advantage, both strategically for the Jays and potentially financially for Rogers. 

That said, I looked into the stats from Gallardo's last start against us, and it seems we hit him real hard, only luck was not on our side and every ball was hit right at their defense. Also, Tulo is something like 11 for 27 against him (.400), and Eddy, Revere and JD have all hammered him in their careers as well. The hope is that with the time off now the team really scouts Gallardo and Hamels since we'll likely get them 1 and 2 to start the series. On another positive note, we have done pretty well against Hamels as well.



KO Bossy said:


> You said it yourself-HFA clearly wasn't a big priority for Gibby. Well it fucking should be. We're 53-28 at home, and 40-41 on the road. That's a .654 winning % at home, vs .493 away. We thrive at home, and now you see such an advantage and throw it away? What's the matter with him?


I agree but, for the glass half full approach, since the trade deadline we went 18-12 on the road (.600), and that's including the games we punted recently, so it seems we're more than capable of beating them in their own yard. 



KO Bossy said:


> As for Osuna...yikes. Those stats are rather concerning, I agree.
> 
> Well, all we can do now is watch, hope and pray that these poor decisions don't come back to bite us in the ass.


That's all we can do man. I hope Osuna locks it down in the playoffs, we're really going to need him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Blue Jays prob got the easiest path to the championship series 

Cardinals after being in the infirmary for half the year in the best division winning 100 games are gonna play the 2nd or 4th best team in the opening round


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Well probably the most unexpected season I've ever seen I had the Nats out East, Giants out West, Cards in the Central, Pirates and the Dodgers fighting it out for the WC

and the AL man was I way off

East Orioles ( I don't know what the hell I was thinking I never expected the Jays wow) 

West Angles (all that talent and they still can't even make the playoffs what a joke heck Seattle should've been a lot better then what they were as well I never would've picked Texas)

Central Tigers ( how do they get so bad so fast though I knew KC was going to be good and I did think the Twins were going to be in the hunt as well)

WC I had the Royals and Mariners



My world series pick ( what the hell do I know) Cards over the Royals an all Missouri world series I guess


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Matt Williams has been canned by the Nats. Everyone rejoice!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Maybe Papelbon and Harper faked the fight just to beat home the point that Matt Williams needs to go:side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Well Papelbon is still signed for 2016 :side:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651124629440868353


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That seems like an early start on Friday.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Ace Boogie said:


> That seems like an early start on Friday.


There are no less than four postseason games scheduled to be played on Friday. The first one has to start rather early for the dominoes to have sufficient room in which to fall together.


Hello.

Why are we discussing all of these teams? None of these teamed signed Eddy Julio Martinez? The GIANTS did. The GIANTS. The GIANTS...

:cry

For roughly two months I have been predicting/thinking Mets/Blue Jays would be the most "fitting" World Series matchup. So I agree with *MrMister*. Dat pitching vs. dat lineup. Storylines write themselves. 

Probably won't be, though. Baseball is too crazy to predict.


Shame about Sabathia. At least he's getting help.

DALLAS vs. TANAKA at Yankee Stadium should be a great deal of fun. 

It would be appropriately "basebally" for the Pirates to finally beat Arrieta in the biggest possible matchup. That said you have to like the Cubs' chances behind him. 

Remember, no one knows anything. Least of all me.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Probably gonna be something lame like Royals/Cardinals, or Yankees/Cardinals, or anyone/Cardinals. Don't you guys get tired of seeing the same team in the World Series every other year?

Personally I will be supporting (lol like I'm gonna watch non-Giants baseball pls get serious MrMister) our orange brothers in New York.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lmao

Seriously, @CamillePunk. Could this postseason's likely outcome possibly be more repetitive and dull? 

:side:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Holy shit @ CC Sabathia checking into alcohol rehab on the eve of the playoffs. Must be serious if he's doing it now as opposed to waiting until season's end.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

2015 - Sabathia goes to rehab before the playoffs.

1970 - Doc Ellis throws no hitter on LSD. 

What happened to the good old days? 

I hope the Pirates are the ones to finally get to Arrieta, during his campaign of being the new Gio Gonzalez. I'm probably not going to goto the game, so I can't try starting any steroids chants.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

And that's why the Cardinals are a better dynasty than the Giants @DesolationRow, they do it every year, and have done it for longer than the merely Los Gigantes


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Giants
Cardinals
Giants
Red Sox
Giants
*AL team
Giants
Cardinals
Giants*

Bold are the next four champions of baseball.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

AL East team really Mr

Sox/Yanks/Jays/Rays/repeat


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Well yeah. The AL team winning it this year is Toronto. I picked NYM v TOR after all.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I'm saying non-AL East teams can't compete with the NL


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Excellent article from ESPN where they polled 6 playoff executives and several other non-playoff one's on who they fear the most, and who will win the world series.



> Why Blue Jays will win the World Series
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a man named Joe Carter. He wasn't a Canadian. But he's responsible for the greatest moment in Canada's sports history -- non-Stanley Cup/Olympiad division.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> I'm saying non-AL East teams can't compete with the NL


Can't compete with the Giants you mean.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> Can't compete with the Giants you mean.


The Giants are like clockwork, and there's no use fighting father time


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yeah, the fact that espn is using Giants players to help their reasoning for Toronto winning says everything about the Giants. They're very much a dynasty now


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

lets go astros :thecause


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I'm fully expecting the Cards to choke big time.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I don't watch baseball, but I all have to say is ASTROS! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

*You know you're fucked when you have to face a team wearing orange jerseys in the MLB playoffs. :aryha @CamillePunk @DesolationRow*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Damn they just booed the shit out of Gardner. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> And that's why the Cardinals are a better dynasty than the Giants @DesolationRow, they do it every year, and have done it for longer than the merely Los Gigantes














MrMister said:


> Giants
> Cardinals
> Giants
> Red Sox
> ...


Looks good to me. I'll sign on to that. (Y)



Stax Classic said:


> I'm saying non-AL East teams can't compete with the NL





MrMister said:


> Can't compete with the Giants you mean.





Stax Classic said:


> The Giants are like clockwork, and there's no use fighting father time





THANOS said:


> Yeah, the fact that espn is using Giants players to help their reasoning for Toronto winning says everything about the Giants. They're very much a dynasty now


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



AryaDark said:


> *You know you're fucked when you have to face a team wearing orange jerseys in the MLB playoffs. :aryha @CamillePunk @DesolationRow*


:lol you.  

Those Kansas City Royals will be having terror-tinged flashbacks to last October when the Astros visit Kansas City. osey2 ence :bum :woo :woo


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jays over Dodgers imo, but with no Giants mark as long as the Cards get knocked out I don't really care.

Will be rooting for the Cubs though. Always wanna see history happen.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

And the Yanks go down. :drose


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Time to remove the Yankees' name from the thread title. First team eliminated...

Perhaps the best storyline of all would be Cardinals/Astros in the World Series. The "Hack" Series. :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

congrats to the stros. heck of a turn around considering what they were just a couple years ago.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Eight of the nine remaining teams in this postseason have had World Series Championship droughts of 22 years or longer.

Which means the Cardinals are going to win it all. 

To be fair, @Champ, Jeff Luhnow definitely helped set this run up by ensuring that the Astros would remain where they were by the way he rebuilt the team. All of those top draft picks are paying off now.

As for the Yankees, pretty sure that on this night, ol' Blue Eyes Frank Sinatra was singing, "Start spreading the _boos_," 'cause Yankees fans certainly were.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Champ said:


> congrats to the stros. heck of a turn around considering what they were just a couple years ago.


AJ Hinch has that Manager of the Year award on lockdown.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Buster Olney got champagne in the eyes! :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Fun fact I got from another site that said the 9 Astros starters tonight made a combined $27,859,980, while Jacoby Ellsbury made $21,142,857 alone to come off the bench in a pinch-hitting role.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



DesolationRow said:


> Time to remove the Yankees' name from the thread title. First team eliminated...
> 
> Perhaps the best storyline of all would be Cardinals/Astros in the World Series. The "Hack" Series. :mark:


HACK

Yep, Yankees removed. THEY GONE


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Ace Boogie said:


> Buster Olney got champagne in the eyes! :lol










fucking carlos correa

so proud of this team 

kansas city your going down orange crush is coming for you sucka :cudi


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Also yeah congrats Astros (they read this thread duh) and Astros fans!

At least the Yanks won't win it again.:mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Fuck off with these Blue Jays game times. Ugh. Back to back weekday afternoons. Should get home in time for game 1. Hopefully can catch the end of game 2.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Maybe if America cared, but nobody watches BJ games, so they get the worst times


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Maybe if America cared, but nobody watches BJ games, so they get the worst times


Which is silly because Canadians get the Fox channel, and you can have an entire country watching those games.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



RKing85 said:


> Fuck off with these Blue Jays game times. Ugh. Back to back weekday afternoons. Should get home in time for game 1. Hopefully can catch the end of game 2.





Stax Classic said:


> Maybe if America cared, but nobody watches BJ games, so they get the worst times





THANOS said:


> Which is silly because Canadians get the Fox channel, and you can have an entire country watching those games.


It's pretty simple, methinks: Toronto is the one host city (i.e., the city with the team possessing home field advantage) in the EST to start this entire divisional round in both leagues. So they are going to get the "earliest" start times by default. The other cities are all either in CST (St. Louis, Kansas City) or PST (Los Angeles). :lol I'm quite certain it has _nothing_ to do networks believing that Americans do not care about the Blue Jays.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jays vs Rangers in the first round. Rangers are peaking right now and pose a real threat to the Jays. Jays have the better team but the Rangers are riding a wave of momentum heading into the playoffs. Should be a close series. I think it goes the full 5 games. In the end, the Jays may crumble under the pressure due to their lack of playoff experience. I say Rangers take it in 5, but with Price pitching in game 5 it's going to be tough for the Rangers to win that game. It's all going to depend on whether or not the Jays get the timely hits and runs when they need them.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Can't wait for this Cubs/Pirates game. Most I've looked forward to a baseball game in a while.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



PeepShow said:


> Can't wait for this Cubs/Pirates game. Most I've looked forward to a baseball game in a while.


It's a complete travesty that one of these teams is packing up their bags after the game. MLB needs a different playoff system, perhaps a system similar to the NFL's.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



TheMenace said:


> It's a complete travesty that one of these teams is packing up their bags after the game. MLB needs a different playoff system, perhaps a system similar to the NFL's.


Nah just do what the NBA's doing now and seed them 1-5 regardless if they won their division or not. the Mets and Dodgers should be playing in this game right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Kyle Schwarber just hit a homer into the Allegheny.

3-0 game with the unhittable pitcher who smothers the opposition in command for the team with the lead. 

Where have I seen this before?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Sounds like there is a deafening amount of fans at PNC. Oddly enough, it sounds like a mixed crowd. You can hear "let's go Cubbies" being changed intermittently.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

MLB really needs to add another WC team, and adopt the NFL set up with the NBA record twist.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

pirates are good but they can't overcome 1.21 gigawatts and the almanac


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I see you Chicago Cubs.

Arrieta was pretty ridiculous tonight, kinda like how he's been all season. Schwarber just destroyed that baseball.


DIVISION SERIES TIME:mark:


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Arrieta should be MVP and Cy Young of the NL. Please beat the fucking Cardinals. So unbelievably sick of them.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Dodgers, Cardinals, Mets, Pirates, Cubs, Blue Jays, Royals, Rangers, Astros*

CUBS WIN!!









Cy Arrieta :banderas


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Even as a White Sox fan, it's so hard not to like and root for these Cubs. Such a fun team to watch. 

Arrieta is a BOSS though. All the hardware is his to lose. You can make all the arguments you want for Grienke or Kershaw, but the numbers don't like. And they spell disaster for them in the voting.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



TheMenace said:


> It's a complete travesty that one of these teams is packing up their bags after the game. MLB needs a different playoff system, perhaps a system similar to the NFL's.


They won't because it is the one major sport that winning the division still means everything. If nothing else, I'd be for making the wildcard a best-of-3 series. Of course, you'd have to trim the regular season down to 154 games (which it was up until 1961) but good luck getting the owners to give up any games. Otherwise, you're playing the World Series in mid-November potentially.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



BruiserKC said:


> They won't because it is the one major sport that *winning the division still means everything*.


In my opinion, that mindset is overrated and outdated.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



TheMenace said:


> In my opinion, that mindset is overrated and outdated.


Right now, in the NBA and NHL, you are playing the same amount of series and playoff games as the lowest seeds (and now the NBA is taking away the reward of higher seed for division winners if they don't happen to have the best record). With the NFL, at least the top division winners get a week off before the next round and the 3-4 division winners get a home playoff game. In MLB, you are guaranteed a playoff series by winning your division. Wildcards need to play their way in. Baseball certainly doesn't need more playoff teams, they have the right amount of teams. 

Winning your division should be rewarded...if it's not, what's the point in having divisions?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Most Pirates fans are blaming Hurdle for his pussy approach to September of "We're resting people for a deep October run" I don't believe in resting anyone in major league baseball. But it really makes no difference. You've been facing Arrieta all year, and you still sit there getting embarrassed by him. And you have Sean Rodriguez starting at first base.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

My team has 2 WS titles and has never won a division. Winning a division means jack shit.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631551561852977152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651946728023793664
:lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Stoked to see my Cubs get through. I caught the first three innings before I started work and was following the game on MLB.com throughout my shift. Great to see them making it through to the playoffs. It's a shame Pittsburgh had to go home though honestly, I thought the two clubs deserved better than the wildcard playoff.

I'm honestly so pumped. I hope this can continue for a deepish run. I love our pitching for once and our hitting is still consistent. I just hope we do okay against left-hander heavy pitching come the playoffs as I have seen us struggle with it in the regular season.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

15 minutes until game time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@Wrestling Forum's Biggest Mets Fan

The new Mr. Met? *SAY IT AIN'T SO, D-ROW!!!*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Let's go Jays!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> 15 minutes until game time


Bah Gawd, Thanos is in the building king! :bahgawd


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

gutsy call by that one girl not to wear pants or shorts. Not complaining, just saying.

C'mon Jays, let's break out the sticks and get those runs back.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:westbrook3 she is wearing shorts


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Not sure if serious.......

Obviously she is wearing shorts.

Gallardo is working on a perfect game.

There, now that I jinxed it, the Jays bats can come out to play.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

and 10 seconds after posting that, Revere breaks up the perfect game!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Good luck against the LA Dodgers @Wrestling Forum's Biggest Mets Fan :eva2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Holy fuck.

Had horrible pixelation/freezeing issues for the last 10 minutes. Looking on twitter it appears to be a Sasktel issue, not a SportsNet one. This is unwatchable.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> 15 minutes until game time


Eminem, is that you? :mj

Lol I'm just playin.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Pretty much what some saw coming. Jays seem to have the jitters in this game. Gotta win 3 of 4 now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I have no idea on who to root for. I'm just watching just to be watching :lol.

I guess it'll be cool to see the Cubs go on a run. It's always fun to see if a long sports curse can get removed.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Donaldson and Bautista both hurt. This is brutal. The Jays playoff run may be over almost as quickly as it began.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Rooting for the Jays and the Cubs for the WS. Although I won't know who to cheer for if that happens.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Might we see an all-Texas ALCS?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Homefield advantage hasn't meant shit so far in these playoffs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Fuck.

Donaldson needs to be good to go for game 2. Fingers crossed. Apparently he passed concussion protocol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



SHIV said:


> @Wrestling Forum's Biggest Mets Fan
> 
> The new Mr. Met? *SAY IT AIN'T SO, D-ROW!!!*


:lmao :banderas

Thank you, MR. SHIV! I believe that shall be my new avatar...



CJ said:


> Good luck against the LA Dodgers @Wrestling Forum's Biggest Mets Fan :eva2


:lmao :banderas

Thank you, MR. CJ! I believe that shall be my new signature...

:sodone :faint:


Sorry about the outcome of the game you attended, @THANOS. Hope you still had fun.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Deso's new name confused me at first but then I remembered the Mets are playing the Dodgers. It all makes sense now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

RANGERS:mark:

pls be ok :BELTRE



LET'S GO ASTROS


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*





:mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Go Stros :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> 15 minutes until game time


I don't even wanna ask how much you spent on those tickets. I really wanted to pick some up and go as well, but...finances seem not to be permitting that right now, and I can't justify dropping that much.

I hear tell the atmosphere was electric. Well, it was until the end of the game, and boy did they deflate quick.

This game was frustrating. Fucking Odor. Seriously, this guy was just the bane of the Jays today. Takes out Donaldson, scores 3 runs, HR...The bottom 2 of the Rangers order did all the damage. Prince, for example, did sweet fuck all. So did Napoli and Hamilton.

Its good that the Jays at least got to Gallardo, breaking that streak of scoreless innings against him. However, he did what he needed to do. So many pop outs and ground outs today. 

Beltre getting taken out is at least a good sign. Sorry @mr Mister

Anyway, Price did NOT have his best stuff today and his post season streak of losses continues. Really surprising (and a shame) that he can't get it together in the playoffs. All we can hope for now is that they play a hell of a lot better. There seemed to be some jitters, and the series isn't over yet, but you'd rather be playing ahead than behind. Now they can't afford really anymore mistakes, whereas Texas has more breathing room.

Hey Gibby, maybe giving Price 11 days off made him a bit rusty instead of keeping him sharp?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

FUCK. 

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Any word on Donaldson?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Donaldson is going to get reevaluated tomorrow before the game. Assuming that goes well, he'll be playing. Ditto for Bautista, he was experiencing some minor cramping in his hamstring.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Consider this Jays fans, the last guy to lose 6 straight playoff starts also was world series co-mvp that same year


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@AryaDark was right... The Curse of Orange is plaguing the Royals. :aryha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Go Astros!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

the orange crush









astros making me forget about the texans


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

All 30 MLB teams ranked by Defensive Runs Saved with shift data... http://twitter.com/msimonespn/status/651464216348618752 :drose

LOL PHILLIES...

And imagine, @CamillePunk and @SHIV and @scrilla and @MillionDollarProns and @Kaep'n Crunch how the GIANTS would fare if not for Angel Pagan in CF! :faint:

For now, though, go METS!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> All 30 MLB teams ranked by Defensive Runs Saved with shift data... http://twitter.com/msimonespn/status/651464216348618752 :drose
> 
> LOL PHILLIES...
> 
> ...


Speaking of the Giants, your team's colors,WFBNYMF, derive the orange from them and, unfortunately, the blue from that team from SoCal that hasn't won anything in over a quarter century. Dodgers delendus est. :yes


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jays might be done already


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@Wrestling Forum's Biggest Mets Fan

To complete your metamorphosis, it's time to leave behind osey2 and go with this







Gotta represent the real *BB * Bobby Bonilla.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lmao @SHIV

osey2 is napping anyway. Or trying to deliver babies, depending on which ads during the postseason you believe. :bum :lincecum4

@AryaDark

It was one thing when the Vile Villainous Cardinals™ were merely hacking the poor, innocent Astros. Now they are not only attempting to steal their future via hacking: they are endeavoring to erase the Astros' past accomplishments and claim them for their own. http://twitter.com/Rich_Siegel/status/652533911592038400 Where does it stop, Cardinals? Where does it stop? :aryha


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

lmao Cards


I'm the Cy Young winner for every year in the past decade.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

got home in time for the end of the Rangers/Jays game.

C'mon guys!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> :lmao @SHIV
> 
> osey2 is napping anyway. Or trying to deliver babies, depending on which ads during the postseason you believe. :bum :lincecum4
> 
> ...



*:hglol Fucking vile villainous Cardinals :hglol*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

the pitch to Batista was a strike.

The pitch to Edwin was not a strike.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

colby rasmus da gawd


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I need to cut the grass and this is the game that doesn't end.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

C'mon fans, you need to step up! Winning run on second and then third and they were dead silent.

I have no fingernails left. Moving on to my toenails.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










































Gotta Believe...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

This Jays game is gonna give me a stroke!

Thank god they pulled Lowe out. :Out


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

tough loss for the blue jays. i was hoping they could win at least in a game in front of their crowd.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

damn it


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I hate to say it, Blue Jays fans, but I can't help but think... John Gibbons may have lost this ALDS by letting Cecil pitch to Napoli based on that tiny 2-for-17 sample size. 

Personally, I would _not_ allow any lefty to pitch to Mike Napoli in that situation. I understand, and Cecil's improved against righties but that seemed easily avoidable.



bonkertons said:


> Gotta Believe...


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

FINALLY... THERE IS ANOTHER NEW YORK METS FAN ON WRESTLING FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BLESS YOU CHILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow :bow :bow 

THIS IS THE TIME OF THE NEW YORK METROPOLITANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YA GOTTA BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

looking forward to the triple threat match between the jays, rangers and umps in game 3.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Odor was fucking out. Such Bullshit


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Nicely done Torontchoke.

What is the team's batting average in the series? .100? Tulowitzki is 0-10 in the series. Bleh!

Might as well remove Toronto from the thread title. They are done like dinner.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

All right, I can sense some despondency among the Toronto Blue Jays faithful.

As @AryaDark and @Ash know all too well, the great Hunter "Reverend" Pence led the GIANTS to ultimate victory when the odds were stacked against them by rallying the entire clubhouse before Game 3, in Cincinnati, down 2-0 in the series to the Reds, in 2012. MVPENCE provided vocal support in that visitors' clubhouse at Great American Smallpark in Cincinnati. @CamillePunk for one knows the story well.

So I am here now to address you, Blue Jays faithful...
@JM @THANOS @Dr. Ian Malcolm @RKing85

So I shall be the ence for you, Blue Jays fans...


WHEN YOU STEP OUT ON TO THE FIELD YOU'VE GOT TO THINK WIN! I want to see what kind of crazy and unusual injury Tulowitzki suffers from tomorrow! I want to see what Jose Bautista's gonna tweet in the next six hours! When you splash gravy all over your poutine, your cheese curds, you gotta think WIN! I want one more of whatever the Canadian metric for a single 24-hour period of time known elsewhere as a "day" is with all of you!!! Eh? Eh? EH?!?! I want to see what swear words Josh Donaldson uses next time he's pissed off at a pitcher!!!!! EH!!!!!!!!!"

Okay, I tried. :side: 

Seriously, though. Just think of it as a three-game series in the middle of the season. Sweeping a team 3-0 isn't some huge accomplishment. It's pretty terrific, of course, and the odds are against you, but it's quite doable.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Lol Jays. So glad they're on the brink of elimination and look like a steaming pile of horse shit. Couldn't be happier to see them fall apart, especially with the super annoying two posters in this thread who treated every game of the last 162 games as if it was a sign of things to come. WRONG, you Canucks. Just lol at this collapse. They should give Trout the MVP based off of Donaldson leaving game 1 early and being scared of the moment and then making an error today.

Lolololoololoolllllollolol. The Jays certainly don't look like the favorites. I hope they get swept and lose their next game 0-20. FUARKING rofl at Stroman. Didn't look like the "Pitcher in baseball with the nastiest stuff".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










BULLSHIT.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Oh shit I forgot the LDS were best of 5. 

That is quite a dire situation for @_JM_'s Blue Jays. Hello JM.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Lackey dominates...Cardinals take game 1. Relax, the Apocalypse will not happen...the Cards will take care of the Cubs and once again all will be right with the world.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Hmm, Jonah Keri is following Bill Simmons to his new projects, leaving Grantland/ESPN


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



El Conquistador said:


> Lol Jays. So glad they're on the brink of elimination and look like a steaming pile of horse shit. Couldn't be happier to see them fall apart, especially with the super annoying two posters in this thread who treated every game of the last 162 games as if it was a sign of things to come. WRONG, you Canucks. Just lol at this collapse. They should give Trout the MVP based off of Donaldson leaving game 1 early and being scared of the moment and then making an error today.
> 
> Lolololoololoolllllollolol. The Jays certainly don't look like the favorites. I hope they get swept and lose their next game 0-20. FUARKING rofl at Stroman. Didn't look like the "Pitcher in baseball with the nastiest stuff".














Only horse shit I see is your post.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KFC from Barstool said:


> Sit Michael Cadaver down with Larry King and let them trade stories about the turn of the century. Take him out of this baseball game.


lmao

Nice homer from Murph!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

What a monstrous performance from deGrom. Keeping him in despite two runners on last inning really paid off. Fantastic outing.

Let's see if the bullpen doesn't blow it for once.

Also THE CAPTAIN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Brye said:


> What a monstrous performance from deGrom. Keeping him in despite two runners on last inning really paid off. Fantastic outing.
> 
> Let's see if the bullpen doesn't blow it for once.
> 
> Also THE CAPTAIN


deGrom's 13 Ks are the most by a Met in the post season since Tom Seaver. Drow posted this in the chatbox during the game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yes indeed @AryaDark @Brye @campion @AlternateDemise @bonkertons @scrilla @Kaep'n Crunch @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns

THE FORCES OF GOOD PREVAILED ON THIS NIGHT!!! THE METS!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



> SportsCenter
> ✔ ‎@SportsCenter
> Jacob deGrom's 13 K ties Tom Seaver for most strikeouts in Mets postseason history.





> Katie Sharp ‎@ktsharp
> 
> Pitchers with 13+ K, 1 BB or fewer and no runs allowed in postseason debut: deGrom, Tim Lincecum (2010 NLDS), Mike Scott (1986 NLCS)



OH SHIT THERE'S DON MATTINGLY ON THE MLB NETWORK POSTGAME PRESS CONFERENCE! I GOTTA SOAK UP THIS SCHADENFREUDE!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance


METS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Mets did God's work tonight. osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yes indeed, *Camille*. osey2

And special credit must go to @AryaDark. She is not only a Princess, she is also a Prophet, having written in the chatbox,



> 10-09, 20:59 AryaDark Everyone knows the 7th inning is Kershaw' biggest nemesis


:banderas :faint: :sodone :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

I hope Syndergaard is as potent as representative of longhaired blonde men on the morrow as deGrom was on behalf of his constituency's hair color tonight! :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cubs going to win as many playoff games as the White Sox are going to this year. (The play in game does not count as a damn playoff game).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

http://twitter.com/hangingsliders/status/652673541494583296/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

:mark:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> Yes indeed @AryaDark @Brye @campion @AlternateDemise @bonkertons @scrilla @Kaep'n Crunch @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns
> 
> THE FORCES OF GOOD PREVAILED ON THIS NIGHT!!! THE METS!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


I think I need to go to the emergency room. I must have slept all night with a giant smile on my face and now it's stuck like this. 

Can't wait for tonight. Thor playing with house money. I WANT A 2-0 LEAD GOING TO NY.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Cubs going to win as many playoff games as the White Sox are going to this year. (The play in game does not count as a damn playoff game).


It's pretty hard to expect the Cubs to win any games when a lot of their main offense is coming from rookies. The play of their rookies has been great this year but postseason is a whole different scenario. 

Even if Cubs don't win this year, they will be an incredible team for years to come, especially if they nab another big time FA like they did with Lester this past year.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Its a shame that the Jays are going home this early and for the record I got the

the Rangers over the Jays

the Royals over the Astros

the Cards over the Cubs

the Dodgers over the Mets

Cards over Royals in the World Series


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Cubs going to win as many playoff games as the White Sox are going to this year. (The play in game does not count as a damn playoff game).


Cubs and Jays will combine for as many as the White Sox.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

The Vile, Villainous Cardinals apparently think they're playing the GIANTS in the NLCS, the way their infield is playing. :chlol :chlol :chlol :chlol :chlol
@AryaDark


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Been watching the Notre Dame game, so I missed all the Cubbie offense. It'd be pretty big if they could win this game and go home tied 1-1 with Arrieta on the mound in game 3.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I turn on my TV and the Cubs are wrecking the Cardinals and it's only the fourth inning.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

You have to love the Cubs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

What a fucking travesty of a call.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So MLB is saying that the "umps can put the baserunner back on base if they incorrectly made the call on the field." Which is precisely what they did. The problem with that logic is that if they would have originally called Utley safe, then Tejada could have easily tagged Utley out. But Tejada seeing the umpire call Utley out, in pain, he did note ven attempt to make the tag. Moreover, _UTLEY FORFEITED THE BASE BY RUNNING OUT OF THE BASEPATH._

MLB saying they can put a player back on a base that he never touched is a terrible misinterpretation of the rules. 

As David Cameron at Fangraphs noted:



> David Cameron ‏@DCameronFG · 32m32 minutes ago
> “If runner cannot make contact with the base at conclusion of his slide, it is automatic double play, and no runners advance.” There, fixed.


Chase Utley is a piece of shit. I knew when the Dodgers traded for him he would do something like this in the postseason and so he has. 

Fuck the Dodgers.

The rule is there, just not enforced: http://twitter.com/chisportsfan03/status/653057143520686080/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

That 7th inning should have ended with the Dodgers still down 1-2 with an automatic double play called.

http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/eye-on...hase-utley-also-took-out-ruben-tejada-in-2010 Here you can see Chase Utley take out Ruben Tejada back in 2010. Finally got to break his leg tonight.



> Anthony DiComo
> ✔ ‎@AnthonyDiComo
> X-rays on Ruben Tejada were positive. He fractured his right fibula. There goes his postseason. #Mets


It's all right, though. If the METS could defeat Mike Scott with his ball-scuffing bullshit in 1986, this will not stop the METS.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That was so frustrating to watch. Utley commits murder, doesn't bother to touch the bag and gets rewarded for that.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Not to worry Jays fans, I have the solution right here!

:JOSE2

This gif will ensure that the Jays will kick out at 2... three times in a row! :grin2:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

"Infielder Chase Utley" anagram:

Unethical, seedy lifer.
@Brye

Pedro Martinez is the only man telling the truth on the TBS pre- and postgame broadcasts. :faint:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

^ :lmao that works too well

lol with how high tensions are going to be Monday, if Harvey pulls his innings limit shit he'll probably be boo'd out of town.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653067605830336512
Jesus.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

People are overblowing this shit and destroying the game. Never should have taken out home plate collisions, next batters will be called out if they make fielders collide.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Agreed with STAX. Not about home plate collisions though. Utley's slide was definitely dirty, but he wasn't out of the basepath. Tejada wasn't going to be able to tag him out because his leg was broken. 

Also that play did not decide this game.

Putting Addison Reed into the game did.:side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I'm not a huge fan of slides that don't even look like he's sliding for the bag. Second is the only place where you can really get away with slides like that and that's the second MIF on a playoff team that's gone out for the postseason because of a slide like that. But until they change it to where you have to make an attempt directly into the bag with your foot, slides like that will continue. Utley's was one of the more egregious examples I've seen, but takeout slides should probably be done with.

And don't let "policing" the game be an excuse for this to continue, because there's guys that'll get more from the other team being butthurt over a batflip over a legitimately dirty play. 

Also, finally able to watch some playoff games after missing the first three days, so :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

How is it an overreaction to want the rules which already exist enforced?

As stated in MLB's rulebook's section on baserunning,



> (13) A preceding runner shall, in the umpire’s judgment, intentionally interfere with a fielder who is attempting to catch a thrown ball or to throw a ball in an attempt to complete any play;


Last night's tragedy displays a host of problems with "the system" as it stands, though, so that point does stand. When "instant replay" was brought into baseball we were originally told that it was not designed to overturn "neighborhood plays" at second base, those being held as sacrosanct for several decades now in an effort to at least sort of protect middle infielders from becoming broken. 

Not the biggest David Schoenfield fan but he's right:



> Chase Utley ruled safe upon review, slide ruled legal
> — 1st and 2nd, 1 out (win probability = 64.2%)
> 
> Scenario 2: No challenge of neighborhood play
> ...


Granted the Mets apparently have a bullpen made up of nonsense and prayers so they probably would have lost anyway... They literally have one lefty in their 'pen and it's Niese. Adrian Gonzalez must salivate when the Dodgers lineup gets to the Mets' bullpen. 

The hilarious aspect of the home plate collisions situation was that the purported "Posey Rule"--which was, really, simply the beginning of the enforcement of the "Alex Avila Rule"--was simply taking what had been established by the MLB rulebook and applying it to actual games. Look at Rougned Odor's efforts to evade the Toronto Blue Jays' catcher's tags not once but twice in the ALDS Game 2 on Friday. That was vastly more entertaining than seeing potentially not one but two careers shortened in a play that, like last night's Utley attack on Tejada, would be considered a strike against a "defenseless receiver" were the NFL ruling upon it with their increased number of rules in favor of offensive players not being capsized or have their heads mashed by defensive backs. 

As for the neighborhood play issue, the umpires argued that it was not a "neighborhood play" because "[Daniel] Murphy's throw took [Ruben] Tejada away from the bag," but if you watch the play from beginning to end, it's quite clear that this is not in the least bit accurate. The throw didn't pull Tejada away from the bag, but, rather, Tejada did his utmost to attempt to turn the double play, by approaching the bag as close as possible. If that isn't the "neighborhood play," there has never been such a "neighborhood play" in the history of this game. Consequently, ruling it a force seems asinine at best.

Comparing it to home plate collisions, none of this would happen today because the baserunner's objective, as we have seen now in countless games following the enforcement of the rules (and, again, there are rules against what Utley did last night--the Hal McRae rule, which emphasized, following the mad "takeout slides"--more like barrel rolls in most instances by Hal McRae on the Reds and Royals), is to do whatever it takes to touch home plate. In the play last night, the only objective on Utley's part was to "break up the double play" as he repeated over and over last night to reporters. And Don Mattingly, as one would expect, could not care less about the integrity of the game as Tejada is on the field rolling around with a broken leg, trotting out to challenge the ruling of the call even though his player never for one instant attempted to reach second base safely. Major League Baseball utterly dropped the ball by awarding the team with the outcome it never even sought to achieve while penalizing the team which lost a player for the duration of the postseason. 

The Hal McRae Rule, which has never been rescinded:


> Rule 5.09(a) ... The objective of this rule is to penalize the offensive team for deliberate, unwarranted, unsportsmanlike action by the runner in leaving the baseline for the obvious purpose of crashing the pivot man on a double play, rather than trying to reach the base. Obviously this is an umpire’s judgment play


Unfortunately the umpires suck. Which is the main problem that even instant replay obviously cannot fix. 

GO METS! imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Please. You would not even care if this was any other team.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

As an avowed, diehard New York Mets fan you're damned right I am being slightly subjective about this, yes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

If it was Buster Posey who broke his leg, you'd be singing a different story


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

LETS GO BLUE JAYS. GAME 3 VS THE RANGERS. DONALDSON MVP LETS DO THIS!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@AryaDark

Colby "Long-Haired Feller Jesus" Rasmus hit the roof of Minute Maid Park to single in the late innings today. 

Pretty sure he's going to now be known around Houston as "Babe Roof." :aryha


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> @AryaDark
> 
> Colby "Long-Haired Feller Jesus" Rasmus hit the roof of Minute Maid Park to single in the late innings today.
> 
> Pretty sure he's going to now be known around Houston as "Babe Roof." :aryha



"babe roof"

:like


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> @AryaDark
> 
> Colby "Long-Haired Feller Jesus" Rasmus hit the roof of Minute Maid Park to single in the late innings today.
> 
> Pretty sure he's going to now be known around Houston as "Babe Roof." :aryha


*Well maybe they should.... RAISE THE ROOF









*


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Estrada pitching a gem, but Jays should be up by a lot more than they are.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



AryaDark said:


> *Well maybe they should.... RAISE THE ROOF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Gotta pitch better than that, but I had no faith in Martin Perez and the Jays bats weren't going to stay silent all series. 

Perez was terrible and the Rangers could've lost by a much larger margin.


If the Rangers lose this series, I'm blaming @El Conquistador.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Blue Jays!!!

Fuck yeah. 1 down, 2 to go.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Ventura/McCullers, Dickey/Holland, Arrieta/Wacha and Harvey/Anderson tomorrow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Agreed with you every word on the Jays/Rangers game tonight, *MrMister*. The Rangers were playing with fire all night. Thought it was clearly an error on Bannister's part to keep pushing Perez so far but ultimately it was a moot point as the Rangers were almost helpless against Estrada. 



Brye said:


> Ventura/McCullers, Dickey/Holland, Arrieta/Wacha and Harvey/Anderson tomorrow.


:mark:

:lol at MLB suspending Chase Utley two games. It was an "illegal slide" now. Shame that does nothing to help the Mets. Damage done. 

ALL NEW YORK METS FANS HEAR MY VOICE. WE WILL NOT GO DOWN QUIETLY TO THE FORCES OF DARKNESS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I don't think Bannister made an error keeping Perez in. It was the 6th inning. It's REALLY easy to second guess these guys, but this game is pretty freaking random. Bannister was already playing with fire by even starting a lefty. Everyone knew the risks. Sometimes you eat the bear; sometimes the bear eats you. Ironically, it was a RHP that gave up the HR to righty Tulo.



from some article i read said:


> The four RBIs from Tulowitzki were the most by a Blue Jays player in the postseason since Joe Carter had four in Game 6 of the 1993 World Series.


Of course the Jays haven't done shit since 1993, but still, I hope we can be luckier tonight:side:


----------



## Chris Bale (Oct 12, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> Agreed with you every word on the Jays/Rangers game tonight, *MrMister*. The Rangers were playing with fire all night. Thought it was clearly an error on Bannister's part to keep pushing Perez so far but ultimately it was a moot point as the Rangers were almost helpless against Estrada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best part is, is that even though he got suspended for it, all the LA fans will still argue it was completely clean. Ridiculous.

Lets go Mets!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> If it was Buster Posey who broke his leg, you'd be singing a different story


If this happened to Buster Posey or any other major star in the MLB, you would hear a bigger out cry, and there would be a new rule about slides the next day..

People outside of New York could care less about Tejada.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> I don't think Bannister made an error keeping Perez in. It was the 6th inning. It's REALLY easy to second guess these guys, but this game is pretty freaking random. Bannister was already playing with fire by even starting a lefty. Everyone knew the risks. Sometimes you eat the bear; sometimes the bear eats you. Ironically, it was a RHP that gave up the HR to righty Tulo.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Jays haven't done shit since 1993, but still, I hope we can be luckier tonight:side:


Considering how difficult it was for (MV)Perez to make it through the order twice last night I'd say letting him pitch to the top of the Blue Jays' lineup for a third time was the death knell for Texas. Here's a good article on the "third time through the order penalty" for many SPs against many lineups: http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/jake-peavy-and-the-third-time-through-the-order/

Ultimately, though, it was truly a moot point as the Rangers did nothing against Estrada and that was the true difference-maker, considering the wild degrees of variance in the Blue Jays' offensive innings, haha. 

Meanwhile: 

ASTROS close to getting this ALDS done! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Correa and Rasmus playing the Royals.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Let's go Jays.

Fucking light them up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lmao Hank Conger's dugout celebration.

https://vine.co/v/eE7uqVOj69V


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> Considering how difficult it was for (MV)Perez to make it through the order twice last night I'd say letting him pitch to the top of the Blue Jays' lineup for a third time was the death knell for Texas. Here's a good article on the "third time through the order penalty" for many SPs against many lineups: http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/jake-peavy-and-the-third-time-through-the-order/
> 
> Ultimately, though, it was truly a moot point as the Rangers did nothing against Estrada and that was the true difference-maker, considering the wild degrees of variance in the Blue Jays' offensive innings, haha.
> 
> ...


I know all about 3rd time through the order. 

What was the alternative to Perez? It was Chi Chi...the guy that actually gave up the HR to Tulo.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

MVP MVP MVP!

Great start boys.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

KC just tied it up. :wow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Do it for Cueto KC :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Boom Boom BOOM!

Ball is jumping off the bats today!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> I know all about 3rd time through the order.
> 
> What was the alternative to Perez? It was Chi Chi...the guy that actually gave up the HR to Tulo.


Well, again, it was all rendered moot by the Rangers' inability to produce anything against Estrada, but were I managing I would have at least had "Chi Chi," lol, just start off the 7th inning rather than come in with Donaldson and Bautista both one after they each singled against (MV)Perez.

Humorously it was hardly among the more egregious examples of bad managing, but definitely raised the DROW eyebrow. Relief pitchers are statistically, as a group, better when given clean innings with which to work rather than inheriting runners.

Again, though, I give Bannister a halfhearted pass of sorts since with the way the Rangers were swinging the bats a loss seemed rather inevitable.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lol Jays bats dominating Holland.

And Dickey dealing early.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

If the Astros lose this series this will be their 2002 World Series Game 6. Tough to watch. Poor Correa is going to be thinking about that difficult play all winter long unless the Astros take this series.

Rangers dying, too. The dream of an All-Texas American League Championship Series is withering before our eyes...

Didn't meant to be so pointlessly pedantic concerning "third time through the lineup," *MrMister*. I'm sure you know about it. I needed sleep but I couldn't sleep. I don't think I'll be able to sleep until I know that the METS have destroyed the forces of iniquity from Los Angeles.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jays bats are dialed in today!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Astros pitching and defense failing them right now. Hosmer crushes it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:fuck:fuck:fuck:fuck

the astors were so close :cry

astros got this tomorrow night :honoraryblack


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

This is the Toronto Blue Jays I thought I'd see when this series started.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

NEIFI.com

MLB's calculated "Net Present Value" Players:

1. Carlos Correa, $184.9
2. Mike Trout $178.8
3. osey2 $150.3

These projections are built by Adam Guttridge and several other analysts. Guttridge was the Manager of Analytics for the Milwaukee Brewers until a few weeks ago, at which point he decided to move on to NEIFI.co. These are, in my eyes, the closest thing you are going to find in the entire Major League Baseball industry to true evaluation of Net Present Value of those players. 

A few observations:

It's so cool that this projection system and website is named after Neifi Perez. 

Rookie contracts are pretty sweet. Correa is creating untold surplus value for the Astros.

It's rather remarkable that osey2 is generating that much value at a contract that is now finally nearly at "free agent" level. Doubtless his mad, wizardly pitch-framing skills coming in to play here. 
@A-C-P @CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Come on Cubbies, pull it out for Arrieta! I BELIIIEEEVE!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Texas League Championship Series here we come


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653726851827912704:ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Cubs may go all the way!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

CESPEDES

GRANDERSON

FLORES 

MURPHY 

HARVEY

COLON

FAMILIA

METS

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



> Adam Rubin
> ESPN Staff Writer
> 
> After enduring Adam Wainwright’s curveball to Carlos Beltran, two collapses, then six straight losing seasons, Mets fans had plenty to celebrate during the first postseason game in Queens in nine years. Following pregame introductions that included jeers for Chase Utley and cheers for Ruben Tejada, the Amazin’s blasted the Dodgers, 13-7, on Monday in Game 3 of the NLDS. The Mets took a 2-1 series lead and can advance with a win on Tuesday. The Mets established a franchise postseason scoring record. The previous mark came in a 12-5 NLCS win against the Cardinals on Oct. 15, 2006.





> Mets tally 13 runs to grab lead in NLDS
> 
> Curtis Granderson drove in five of the Mets' postseason-record 13 runs as they roughed up the Dodgers 13-7 in Game 3, grabbing a 2-1 series advantage.





> Mark Saxon
> @markasaxon
> 
> You know the #Dodgers don't want Chase Utley to play when Justin Ruggiano faces a righty 11m


"WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" "WE WANT UTLEY" WE WANT UTLEY" 


:woo :woo :woo THE AMAZIN' METS :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:mark:

That fucking LAZER Cespedes hit, my god.

WIN FOR RUBEN


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Brye said:


> :mark:
> 
> That fucking LAZER Cespedes hit, my god.
> 
> WIN FOR RUBEN


I'm still marking out over that! :mark: :mark: :mark:

CESPEDES!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

#win4ruben


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

deso you're not wf's biggest mets fan

you are the worlds biggest mets fan


and that wasn't a fat joke


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Deso during this series


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I agree. Deso is a giant Mets fan 


Also not a fat joke


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

We are now only two hours away from our moment of destiny, my fellow New York Metropolitans fans. 
@Lord Brady and @CamillePunk and @Brye yes, being a Mets fan has brought me great contentment over the years, but this series? This series is special. 

You have to love and respect the way this particular Mets team plays the game. With everything on the line. With every fiber of their being ostensibly at stake. 

I don't know. There's something about this Mets team that places them as my favorite Mets team ever. 

Do it Isringhausen. For Strawberry. For Kranepool. For Hernandez. For Seaver.






I don't know about you. I don't know if you believe in Miracles. I do. I believe these Amazin' Mets can win tonight and give the world another Amazin' Miracle.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

METS


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

FUCK THE CARDINALS :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

There's people in my neighborhood shooting off fireworks and shit right now. ac

If the Cubs win it all....


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

CUBS ARE NLCS BOUND!!!! :yes :YES :yes


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cubs/Mets would be a fantastic NLCS series.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

C'mon Mets. Don't just do this for me. Do it for JERRY SEINFELD and JON STEWART and CHRIS ROCK dammit!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

big third inning by my boys the DODGERS. :mark:


good runs by hernandez, kendrick, and gonzalez. :mark:A


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Pls lose Blue Jays.



LUCK said:


> big third inning by my boys the DODGERS. :mark:
> 
> 
> good runs by hernandez, kendrick, and gonzalez. :mark:A


:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

El Conquistador said:


> Pls lose Blue Jays.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


If the Jays win tomorrow bank on me and every other Jays fan in this thread shoving it down your throat. We'll tag you in every single post related to it just because it will annoy you.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I must not get excited... I must not get excited... remember 2003. Remember that foul ball. Remember. 

*rocking back and forth*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

DODGERS. ONE MORE GAME. :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

only two games tomorrow, why the fuck is the Jays/Rangers game starting at 4 eastern? Even if you want no overlap, you can at least start it at 5 eastern, as Houston/KC is at 8 eastern.

Should be home around the third/fourth inning. Go Jays!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

_"[Baseball]" breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart."_​
So I thought when the Yankees defeated my METS, the image of Mike PIAZZA's fly ball to the deepest part of Shea Stadium on that cool autumn Thursday night in the year of our SEAVER 2000. That was a bitter World Series loss, and the visual replication of Bernie Williams settling under the ball, catching it as though it was as natural to him as inhaling oxygen. 

When Carlos BELTRAN let that sickening Adam Wainwright curveball snap through the zone to take strike three, representing the final out of the 2006 National League Championship Series, I found myself downright distraught. Barely looked outside for a day or two.

Tonight's loss, somehow, was worse. I'm not sure why. I'm not sure how. It was, though. The Mets' inability to put together anything, the deflated stadium atmosphere, the smugness of the opposition. It was all a little bit too much for me. It eclipsed all previous New York Metropolitans losses for me personally. 

This one hurt to lose.

It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Part of me wants the Mets to win. But the other part of me wants to see the Dodgers win so we could possibly get a Kershaw/Arrieta matchup. That just prints money.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Tomorrow at 4pm..



















Rangers, Hamels, you are great warriors, especially Beltre, but tomorrow?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Jays game is going to be rocking tomorrow!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

McHugh vs Cueto and Stroman vs Hamels

Shit, two fantastic matchups. :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*






:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So, was Back To The Future right. Do the Cubs actually win the World Series in 2015. It could happen. I hope they do so they can finally win their world series and move on.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Let's not talk World Series yet for the Cubbies, they just need to focus on the NLCS. I hope they enjoy their victory tonight. It was fucking awesome that they at least got to celebrate it at Wrigley.

I'm hopeful. Like... Crazy hopeful. But I don't want to put that burden on myself yet. If we get close to clinching the NLCS I'll start to get excited.

Regardless, this is all GREAT experience for our young roster. They didn't "one and done" it this post-season and the more big-time experience they get the better it will be for them.

It's just exciting to have a Cubs team that is getting this far as it's the first real time I've seen it since I started supporting them in 2009.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Let's go Blue Jays!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Strangers ahead after 3 innings. Come on Jays, kick out at 2! :JOSE2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

What a fucking catch by Pillar!

Also fun fact, one of my college roommates was on Colabello's independent league team a handful of years back. Dude has come a long way.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Edwin ties it!! :EDWIN


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheMenace said:


> Edwin ties it!! :EDWIN


Until










:banderas :banderas


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Goodness this is bizzare. Good thing it isnt impacting Cubs :mark: or my blood pressure would be very steadily rising.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

fpalm What a brutal rule. Jays get hosed.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Goodness this is bizzare. Good thing it isnt impacting Cubs :mark: or my blood pressure would be very steadily rising.


Cubs could get an easier WS opponent because of this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:JOSE2 :EDWIN10


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Touch 'em all Jose... you might never hit a bigger home run in your life!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

To be fair, the Umps totally fucked up the Pompei targeting on the home slide and that should have been a double play.

MLB needs to make a rule for when umpires fear for their lives, that entire stadiums can be evacuated and play continued, so that they can make the right call, and not be coerced by the crowd.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The jackasses throwing beer onto the field should get punished hard.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

This is a crazy game!!! 

Let's go Jays!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I agree I think that should have been a double play on the slide. It didn't look like he was targeting anywhere near the plate and went straight for the leg. I think they must have felt bad about the previous call or something because I saw nothing but intent to take out the catcher.

It's all subjective, but as someone who cares for neither team watching subjectively, I thought the Jays were unlucky on the run call but the Rangers got stiffed WAY worse on that call imo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

bah gawd king


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The fucking Jays! Bah Gawd that son of a bitch Batista! :bahgawd 

What a Batista bomb!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

In before the Toronto faithful post the Batista bat flip as a GTFO gif :ti

Does Toronto have any more trash left to throw or what? I don't think that would have happened in the US, even if the Cubs were in that situation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

In stadium fans need to stop embarrassing me. No place for that ever


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Some Toronto fans at this game are an embarrassment to humanity.


Good game, good series Jays. The killer was giving the best lineup in baseball 6 outs in the 7th.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Evolution said:


> I agree I think that should have been a double play on the slide. It didn't look like he was targeting anywhere near the plate and went straight for the leg. I think they must have felt bad about the previous call or something because I saw nothing but intent to take out the catcher.
> 
> It's all subjective, but as someone who cares for neither team watching subjectively, I thought the Jays were unlucky on the run call but the Rangers got stiffed WAY worse on that call imo.


Since we're talking about teams getting hosed, how about the foot moving off the bag, or the fact that the Jays have not been allowed to open the roof at the Rogers centre.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

They are going to ban slides at all bases this off season, fucking fascists :no:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654432015618580480


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It's ovahhhhh!!!!!!!!!

roud :jaydance :EDWIN7


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I can only imagine how gotten to @El Conquistador is right now.

BLUE JAYS


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Wooooooo! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Congrats BJs but oh god these Toronto fans are going to be the AL equivalent of the Giants aren't they?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That bat flip is going to get Joey many balls thrown at his head by Texas for the rest of his career.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That might have been the craziest/best baseball game I've ever seen. Holy shit that was nuts and fun to watch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Godway said:


> That bat flip is going to get Joey many balls thrown at his head by Texas for the rest of his career.


I hope not. Texas put themselves in that position with the 3 errors.

I had no problem with what he did. How can you not get caught up in the moment there. It's baseball. /clichebutture


I rank this one just below Game 6 of Rangers/Cards World Series. Texas lost both games :lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

When Bautista was up in the 7th inning and Dyson clearly had next to nothing on his pitches, having to aim it to hit the strike zone, I simply muttered, "If Bautista goes yard, this game is over." Two seconds later: "He's going to hit a home run." Two seconds after that: BOOM.

Those errors by the Rangers infield undid everything for Texas. I'm sorry, *MrMister*, but that was brutal to watch. 

Being a Rangers fan cannot be easy. 

Congratulations to the Blue Jays, though! I'm pleased that my spirited cheerleading here after the Jays went down 0-2 in this series spurred them on to this tremendous victory.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The fans were fine. It's just a little trash. Quit being such whiners. WCW fans would have been proud! Weirdly enough Braves fans threw more trash when they were completely screwed on the infield fly rule.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



TheMenace said:


> Nicely done Torontchoke.
> 
> What is the team's batting average in the series? .100? Tulowitzki is 0-10 in the series. Bleh!
> 
> Might as well remove Toronto from the thread title. They are done like dinner.


I feel shame. :redface


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Perfect Poster said:


> Congrats BJs but oh god these Toronto fans are going to be the AL equivalent of the Giants aren't they?


The bright side of their entire roster being mid-30's is they'll all be gone soon enough, Rangers too


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



TheMenace said:


> Not to worry Jays fans, I have the solution right here!
> 
> :JOSE2
> 
> This gif will ensure that the Jays will kick out at 2... three times in a row! :grin2:


I should learn to wave my hand in front of my face whenever I need to "overcome the odds"! :grin2:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I honestly did not believe the Jays would come back from the 0-2 deficit. Really glad they did. 

So my two teams, Cubs and Jays, are still in it. I'm rooting for the Mets and Astros for the other two spots....on to more baseball!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

El Conquistador said:


> Lol Jays. So glad they're on the brink of elimination and look like a steaming pile of horse shit.














El Conquistador said:


> Couldn't be happier to see them fall apart, especially with the super annoying two posters in this thread who treated every game of the last 162 games as if it was a sign of things to come. WRONG, you Canucks. Just lol at this collapse.














El Conquistador said:


> They should give Trout the MVP based off of Donaldson leaving game 1 early and being scared of the moment and then making an error today.














El Conquistador said:


> Lolololoololoolllllollolol. The Jays certainly don't look like the favorites. I hope they get swept and lose their next game 0-20. FUARKING rofl at Stroman. Didn't look like the "Pitcher in baseball with the nastiest stuff".


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I wish Catalanotto were still a Blue Jay to enjoy this.


/tear


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@THANOS @JM @Champ @RKing85

That may very well have been the best game of baseball I've ever seen.

Jays come from behind 2-0 in the series and win the ALDS. I'm marking out like crazy. :mark:

Behind 2-0, then 2-1, then MVEdwin commits murder on that poor baseball to tie it up. Then shit got real. That crazy error by Martin, throwing the ball back to the mound and having it bounce off Choo's bat, scoring the go ahead run. So weird. However, not to be outdone, the Rangers commit 3 ERRORS in the bottom of the 7th, loading the bases, allowing MVDonaldson to tie it up with a little blooper over 2nd base. 

But then...MVBautista gets up to the plate and destroys the ball into the 2nd deck. His reaction said it all, he knew the second he hit it, it was gone. Then MVOsuna comes in and brilliantly retires the last 5 batters for the win.

This whole game was a race of emotions, watching it at home. Back and forth, edge of your seat, waiting for a team to commit that fatal mistake. Things looked from for the Jays at first, then after tying it and losing the lead of the Martin error, my heart almost stopped. Then those 2 bench clearing incidents...But that's how the Jays roll. They like playing dangerously and it made for one of the most thrilling playoff deciding games in history.

BLUE JAYS ALDS CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark:mark









@El Conquistador This is for you pal.














@MrMister I know you're probably bummed by the outcome, so I extend my hand to you in good sportsmanship.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Godway said:


> That bat flip is going to get Joey many balls thrown at his head by Texas for the rest of his career.


And he'll take them yard like he always does when people throw at him.

Glad the Jays won, it was well deserved not to lose a game on an "error" by Martin. Unfortunately we saw some shitty moments by the fans based on that call and thankfully (from what I heard) the police escorted them out of the building. Anyways! Onto the next series! Go Jays Go!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> When Bautista was up in the 7th inning and Dyson clearly had next to nothing on his pitches, having to aim it to hit the strike zone, I simply muttered, "If Bautista goes yard, this game is over." Two seconds later: "He's going to hit a home run." Two seconds after that: BOOM.
> 
> Those errors by the Rangers infield undid everything for Texas. I'm sorry, *MrMister*, but that was brutal to watch.
> 
> ...


You're a good guy, Deso. Cheers to you, hoping the Mets take out the Dodgers.


On another note, why can't I mention anyone now? Its not working.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Ni**a left work early to watch this game live. 

:mj2 @THANOS @JM 

it's lit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Catalanotto said:


> I wish Catalanotto were still a Blue Jay to enjoy this.
> 
> 
> /tear


http://www.sportsnet.ca/590/brady-and-walker/frank-catalanotto-rooting-for-the-jays-and-their-fans/

He's still in the nest :


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

OMFG

Thank you for posting that, I miss him <3


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Catalanotto said:


> OMFG
> 
> Thank you for posting that, I miss him <3


No problem. He also threw out a first pitch a few weeks ago!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> You're a good guy, Deso. Cheers to you, hoping the Mets take out the Dodgers.
> 
> 
> On another note, why can't I mention anyone now? Its not working.


Thank you, *KO Bossy*.  

My many years of unflinching devotion toward my New York Mets has me so utterly nervous about tomorrow night's game. It will do me good to know that I have you, among others, in my corner. :cheer

Also: not to be a nitpicker but I don't really believe in there being "Champs" of a Divisional Series. Yes, the Blue Jays are American League East Champions, they won their division. But after that, once you get into October, all you can win are Pennants and World Series Championships. Banners and flags proclaiming "LDS Champions" do not exist. :mj (Actually I do think that one or two ball clubs out there do have those but they're chickenshit. osey2)

Best of luck going after the American League Pennant, however! :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Also: it truly cannot be overstated how crazy that Game 5 was between the Rangers and Blue Jays.

Never seen anything like it. :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










:EDWIN10

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ALCS.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Just ban Flex from the thread until February :side:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> Thank you, *KO Bossy*.
> 
> My many years of unflinching devotion toward my New York Mets has me so utterly nervous about tomorrow night's game. It will do me good to know that I have you, among others, in my corner. :cheer
> 
> ...


Mets are my favourite NL team right now, so I'm pulling for them all the way. They remind me of Cleveland, only with a great offense. They have a deadly starting rotation full of strikeout kings.

Syndergaard and d-Arnaud used to be in our system, so I'll always root for them, and I love deGrom and Harvey as well. Cespedes is a lot of fun to watch as well. Great team!

I would love to watch a Cubs/Mets NLCS series!

Fuck I'm still reeling from that crazy game. My Facebook feed and phone blew up from the 7th inning on LOL.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cueto has been so awful w KC but he's pitching well tonight


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Lord Brady said:


> Cueto has been so awful w KC but he's pitching well tonight


Definitely. The fat jiggle fake doesn't work anymore.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654446414764765185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654431924358914048


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SonoShion said:


>


Lmao That man was enraged!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cueto being Cueto :banderas

Strike after strike :mark:. The best stuff in the business :mark:. Finish it off KC :mark.: Do it for Cueto :mark:.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

astros had this in game 4 :allen1

why cant houston have nice things :mj2

fu royals fu :mj2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Ok KC, let's dance! Don't forget to bring your tissues Volquez.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

As a Cardinals fan, I say that I will root for anyone that knocks out the Cubs. No, I refuse to root for a rival. 

Looks like the Royals are about to shut the door...good thing Cueto came through tonight. If he didn't nail this one down, they would talk about that trade for years to come. Now, a rematch of the ALCS series from the last time the Royals won the WS. 

Regarding the whole Chase Utley situation, don't change the rules in the middle of the race. If you want to address the issue of breaking up the double play the way they did with home plate collisions, then do it in the offseason and have it in place moving forward.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

You did good this season Astros. :mj2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> Ok KC, let's dance! Don't forget to bring your tissues Volquez.


This is going to be mighty interesting. Remember that 4 game series they had in the summer? :banderas

We need more play like that. That was the turning point for the Jays this season. That felt exactly like a playoff series and we're getting it again. I swear this is like a movie or something. If people thought today was bad, with the beer bottles and half full cans raining down on the field, what'll you think will happen if we get a repeat of Donaldson/Volquez again in Toronto?

Also, anyone think it interesting that 3 of the division series went to 5 games EXCEPT the one featuring the best team in baseball (record wise) losing?



Jesus, this sure has been a crazy day. I'm exhausted, just from the emotion and tension, the ups and downs, the back and forth...such a riveting game that I and many others probably won't forget. Again, may very well be the best ball game I've ever seen.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

4 hours later and I'm still on cloud nine.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










ops :Jordan


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Believe in the Jays!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> This is going to be mighty interesting. Remember that 4 game series they had in the summer? :banderas


Do I ever :lol? That series was insane.



KO Bossy said:


> We need more play like that. That was the turning point for the Jays this season. That felt exactly like a playoff series and we're getting it again. I swear this is like a movie or something. If people thought today was bad, with the beer bottles and half full cans raining down on the field, what'll you think will happen if we get a repeat of Donaldson/Volquez again in Toronto?


Not only Donaldson/Volquez but also Bautista/Ventura. This series will be intense as fuck. Let's hope Jim Wolfe isn't one of the umps.



KO Bossy said:


> Also, anyone think it interesting that 3 of the division series went to 5 games EXCEPT the one featuring the best team in baseball (record wise) losing?


Yeah that sure was a head scratcher lol, one of the most intense LDS I can remember.



KO Bossy said:


> Jesus, this sure has been a crazy day. I'm exhausted, just from the emotion and tension, the ups and downs, the back and forth...such a riveting game that I and many others probably won't forget. Again, may very well be the best ball game I've ever seen.


The 7th inning alone was Oscar magic! :banderas Osuna's performance as the Iceman with 4 k's out of 5 outs was absolutely brilliant as well.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:flairdance:
OHYEAH!!! KC ROYALS!!!!! BELIEVETHAT!!


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Just showing off my signature.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I just want to point out, despite what Harold Reynolds may have mentioned 47 times: there are no beer bottles in Rogers Centre.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Was listening to the 7th on my drive home from work, and ESPN radio mentioned beer cans multiple times


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yeah there are cans and cups. Harold said bottles at least 47 times. Do any parks have bottles anymore?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Plastic bottles maybe, with no caps


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yeah you can get plastic soda bottles and yes they take the caps


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

KC was the match up I wanted because of Volquez . I won't be surprised if KC beats the Jays because they went all the way to the world series last year but man ever since that series back in August I've wanted to play them. The great thing about this series? Both KC and Toronto have a great deal of momentum with come from behind wins . I hope Estrada pitches in the first game, we need a shutdown performance again and winning game 1 would obviously be huge and I'm almost glad that we don't play in Toronto for game 1 & 2 because the Jays seem a little nervous at home.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I wonder if Toronto fans could have caused the umpires to call the remainder of the game due to player safety in the middle of that 7th inning.

Fans really need to think sometimes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Evolution said:


> I agree I think that should have been a double play on the slide. It didn't look like he was targeting anywhere near the plate and went straight for the leg. I think they must have felt bad about the previous call or something because I saw nothing but intent to take out the catcher.
> 
> It's all subjective, but as someone who cares for neither team watching subjectively, I thought the Jays were unlucky on the run call but the Rangers got stiffed WAY worse on that call imo.


I saw this yesterday. Didn't reply as I was on my phone and it would take forever. 

I'm not sure how you can say that he didn't target anywhere near the plate when he went right over the plate. In that particular play it is a force play at home and there is nothing wrong with a take out slide. The slide wasn't late and he was within arms reach of the plate (since he crossed the plate) which is all that is required. It's the catchers job to avoid the take out and make the throw back to first, just like it's the 2nd baseman or SS's job to avoid the take out at second base. It's the same thing. 



Stax Classic said:


> I wonder if Toronto fans could have caused the umpires to call the remainder of the game due to player safety in the middle of that 7th inning.
> 
> Fans really need to think sometimes.


By rule I believe they can using discretion. All things considered far worse incidents have occurred. Doesn't make it any less embarrassing mind you.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

They're going to ban sliding in to bases, just watch.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

i get people being mad at the trash but the bat flip?

bat flip was awesome

if you disagree i will fight you


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I love bat flips too. Griffey's was the best IMO :zayn3










Perfect combination of swag & professionalism.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I love bat flips too. Griffey's was the best IMO :zayn3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep there's nothing wrong with the bat flip at all in that situation. It was a very tense moment near the end of a hectic 56 minute inning, to break a tie in a deciding 5th game of the ALDS after the Jays came back from a huge 0-2 deficit after Games 1 and 2. Just like Jason Kipnis said, that was the biggest homerun he's hit in his career, and his emotions took hold of him, so he deserves to bat flip and admire it. The fact that it was epic as fuck didn't hurt either :lol.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> Yep there's nothing wrong with the bat flip at all in that situation. It was a very tense moment near the end of a hectic 56 minute inning, *to break a tie in a deciding 5th game of the ALDS after the Jays came back from a huge 0-2 deficit after Games 1 and 2.* Just like Jason Kipnis said, that was the biggest homerun he's hit in his career, and his emotions took hold of him, so he deserves to bat flip and admire it. The fact that it was epic as fuck didn't hurt either :lol.


That's why I think it was cool too. It fit the moment.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

CarGo's HR motion is the best. It might be because he hits so many no doubters, but he mixes swagger with nonchalance. It's a callback to Griffey Jr's, so yeah Griffey Jr's was the best.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

This was spotted outside an ice cream parlor in Toronto today. :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



TheMenace said:


> ops :Jordan


this sucka here jinxed the astros :tenay

greg abbot you have failed texas










you aint getting re-elected sucka


i like using the word sucka :kobe3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

METS PLZ


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

_Sons of Flushing! Of Queens! My brothers. I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come when the courage of Mets fails, when we forsake our friends and break all bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day! An hour of Dodgers and shattered postseason hopes when the Age of Mets comes crashing down, but it is not this day! This day we fight! By all that you hold dear on this good diamond of earth, I bid you stand, Men of the Mets!_


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Deso is a Mets poser, I have 20% of the Mets roster on my Dynasty league team.

Also, Greinke in the WS would be the best thing ever. He'd just miss every start because he'd lock himself in the bathroom :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

PeepShow said:


> This was spotted outside an ice cream parlor in Toronto today. :lol












"He has the POWERRRRRRR..... JO-SE"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*






Best analysis of the batflip I've heard yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

deGrom really cooled down tonight. Really impressed how he handled pressure.

Also Daniel 'Sami Zayn' Murphy is a god.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Mets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Congrats to DESO

After all the losing seasons 1 Mets fan has always stuck around. I remember the Mets losing 98 games in a seasons and Deso wearing a shirt with 64 orange tallies on it. 1 for each Mets victory, which he wore with pride. Nobody deserves this more.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

DEGROM DEGAWD

SYNDERGAARD SYNDERGAWD

MURPHY'S LAW MURPHY

GRANDY MAN GRANDERSON

WE ARE FAMILY FAMILIA

THE NEW YORK METROPOLITANS HAVE DONE IT. THEY HAVE DISPATCHED THE LOS ANGELES DODGERS. THEY HAVE VINDICATED THEMSELVES, THEY HAVE WON THIS SERIES FOR RUBEN TEJADA, FOR THE FINE PEOPLE OF NEW YORK CITY, FOR GOOD PEOPLE EVERYWHERE, FOR GOOD AGAINST EVIL.

I AM SO PROUD OF MY TEAM. THEY FOUGHT THROUGH EVERYTHING. CHASE UTLEY'S DESPICABLE ANTICS SLAYING OUR BELOVED SHORTSTOP. JACOB'S LADDER WAS UNREAL TONIGHT AS HE LIVED ON THE EDGE, FACING DOWN THIS DASTARDLY LINEUP OF DESPICABLE CRETINS KNOWN AS THE DODGERS.

FUCK THE DODGERS FOREVER.

1988 BITCHES.

:lmao :lmao :lmao at Don Mattingly :lmao :lmao :lmao The postseason tradition of watching him field questions after his team is thrown out of the postseason continues!!!!

METS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance :cheer :mark: :woo :dance 

:YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES 

osey2 :bum :lincecum4 ence :woo :woo :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Lord Brady said:


> Congrats to @wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan
> 
> After all the losing seasons 1 Mets fan has always stuck around. I remember the Mets losing 98 games in a seasons and Deso wearing a shirt with 64 orange tallies on it. 1 for each Mets victory, which he wore with pride. Nobody deserves this more.


I try not to brag as you know, about my METS fandom, but yes, you're right. I wore that shirt with pride. FUCKING PRIDE.

I BLEED ORANGE DAMN IT!

METS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance

:YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> I try not to brag as you know, about my METS fandom, but yes, you're right. I wore that shirt with pride. FUCKING PRIDE.
> 
> I BLEED ORANGE DAMN IT!
> 
> ...


I just wish you didn't wear it 64 days in a row without getting it washed


DEDICATION


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@Lord Brady

THAT'S JUST HOW I HAD TO ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay MLB thread can resume with whatever now.

Just one more...

METS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Mets! :dance


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

In case anyone wants to get extra-stoked for the Jays/Royals series, here is some history of their rivalry.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Congratulations Mets, Cubs and Blue Jays. All 3 of these ball clubs are fun to watch.

It would be SO f'n epic to see the Royals/Cubs in the World Series 2015.

WOW!!! I get chills thinkin about it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

CUBS











baw gawd why

:jr


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

YOU CAN PUT IT IN THE BOOKS

otatosmiley


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Mets pitching vs Cubs offense

Let's go! :avit:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



















I wanna party with this dude.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> In case anyone wants to get extra-stoked for the Jays/Royals series, here is some history of their rivalry.



I love Zaun, I think he's great in the analyst (manalyst*) role, he offers some real insight into things, is very well spoken and doesn't take any shit. Note to Rogers-keep him employed. And god damn, he just verbally murdered Ventura. :banderas


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Fucking Blue Jays fans... More annoying than a group of gossiping teenage girls. What's that saying? Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes. I am eagerly anticipating a blowout this next series. KC should dispatch you guys rather quickly. You guys were supposed to beat Texas, so idk why you jolly green phaggots are celebrating like you won the World Series. You beat the worst team in the entire playoffs! Congrats! I guess this undeserved celebration is to be expected when you last won something meaningful 23 years ago. :ti

Oh yeah. Nobody gives a fuark about the history of the Jays rivalry with the Royals, just for future reference, you Canucks. I'm frankly stunned that you aren't celebrating Tulowitzki making it out of that raucous on the field (after the final pitch). Dude is as fragile as that fan base.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

hh


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



El Conquistador said:


> Fucking Blue Jays fans... More annoying than a group of gossiping teenage girls. What's that saying? Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes. I am eagerly anticipating a blowout this next series. KC should dispatch you guys rather quickly. You guys were supposed to beat Texas, so idk why you jolly green phaggots are celebrating like you won the World Series. You beat the worst team in the entire playoffs! Congrats! I guess this undeserved celebration is to be expected when you last won something meaningful 23 years ago. :ti
> 
> Oh yeah. Nobody gives a fuark about the history of the Jays rivalry with the Royals, just for future reference, you Canucks. I'm frankly stunned that you aren't celebrating Tulowitzki making it out of that raucous on the field (after the final pitch). Dude is as fragile as that fan base.












At least the Jays have a world series 2 actually... remind me, how many does Texas have?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



El Conquistador said:


> Fucking Blue Jays fans... More annoying than a group of gossiping teenage girls. What's that saying? Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes. I am eagerly anticipating a blowout this next series. KC should dispatch you guys rather quickly. You guys were supposed to beat Texas, so idk why you jolly green phaggots are celebrating like you won the World Series. You beat the worst team in the entire playoffs! Congrats! I guess this undeserved celebration is to be expected when you last won something meaningful 23 years ago. :ti
> 
> Oh yeah. Nobody gives a fuark about the history of the Jays rivalry with the Royals, just for future reference, you Canucks. I'm frankly stunned that you aren't celebrating Tulowitzki making it out of that raucous on the field (after the final pitch). Dude is as fragile as that fan base.


:lmao 

Bold Flex. Not even waiting till they are down in the series to try to get a rise.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stinger Fan said:


> At least the Jays have a world series 2 actually... remind me, how many does Texas have?


Flex is a White Sox fan, let him enjoy his most recent WS, since he still has 80 years to go until his next one


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> Flex is a White Sox fan, let him enjoy his most recent WS, since he still has 80 years to go until his next one


Certainly sounds like a salty Rangers fan. It's as if he's more angry than Rangers fans are. Oh well!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lmao Flex


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stinger Fan said:


> Certainly sounds like a salty Rangers fan. It's as if he's more angry than Rangers fans are. Oh well!


Flex has been dogging the Jays for years. Even leading up to the playoffs down the stretch he said they'd collapse. Seems to be A) quite annoyed that they are having success B) Quite gotten to by the uber enthusiastic fans and probably C) trying to get a rise. 

I find his posts amusing. I'm glad he is here to play the devil's advocate role. Wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> > At least the Jays have a world series 2 actually... remind me, how many does Texas have?
> ...



ut


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I find it quite amusing that the Jays ended the longest current playoff drought in pro sports but now are the most recent World Series Champion of those teams left.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So I just got tickets to Game 3 on Monday to see Stro pitch! :

I'll be in section 119R, row 19, seats 5 and 6, if anyone knows where that is lol. I think it's just behind the KC dugout?

EDIT: I found the seating and view!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



JM said:


> Flex has been dogging the Jays for years. Even leading up to the playoffs down the stretch he said they'd collapse. Seems to be A) quite annoyed that they are having success B) Quite gotten to by the uber enthusiastic fans and probably C) trying to get a rise.
> 
> I find his posts amusing. I'm glad he is here to play the devil's advocate role. Wouldn't be the same without him.


Fair enough. I don't normally venture the sports sections on here so its my fault for really falling for it lol


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I am going to say congrats to the Jays. Boy does this one hurt for Texas, Baseball is not one of those sports that you can just win tommorow you have to win when you get the chance and both the Astros and the Rangers had their chance and both blew it big time. You never know how long the Yankess are going underacheive though still a very good team, the Red Sox being down. You have to take your chances when you have them. Sadly Jim Crane is going to shop away all the good players for the Astros so you guys are DONE, sorry your about to Craned and craned hard. Really Astro fans you should follow the Rangers they try to win more than once in a while. The Astros idea of sucess is Do good one year suck for next 8 or 9, The Rangers try to do good EVERY YEAR, hence why they are suprior to the Astros. 

The Rangers have a good shot next year of making it back but the Angles and that divsion are going to be no easy task. I hope TEXAS can make it back, going to be tough but if he they can outdo the Angles they have one hell of a chance.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Volquez :mark: Another former Reds GOAT :mark: Throwing them flamethrowers :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> So I just got tickets to Game 3 on Monday to see Stro pitch! :
> 
> I'll be in section 119R, row 19, seats 5 and 6, if anyone knows where that is lol. I think it's just behind the KC dugout?
> 
> EDIT: I found the seating and view!


How the hell did you get tickets! I tried looking but they were all sold out. 
:cry


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Flex doubling down on some gotten to BJ fans = GOAT


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Perfect Poster said:


> Flex doubling down on some gotten to BJ fans = GOAT


I think you have it backwards here PP.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Lol damn, Royal's pitchers are crazy.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Blue Jays are just tanking this game so they can defy the odds and comeback from 0-3 :cena2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Getting destroyed by a scrub like Volquez is super embarrassing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

DAMN BLUE JAYS. :cry


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

ROYALS WERE PITCHING BULLETS!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Blue Jays were shutout five times all season; once after the All-Star break. 

Shutout tonight by Edinson Volquez and Friends (admittedly a good bullpen). 

Obviously the Blue Jays could have used Brandon CRAWFORD in that lineup tonight, the Volquez-Vanquisher, as per last year's NL Wildcard Game in Pittsburgh. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance
@CamillePunk

Also tonight is the One-Year Anniversary of Morse Code Bomb and the Ishikawalkoff Pennant-Winner, which I was so fortunate to see in person. :banderas

Uh, but of course, I'm eagerly anticipating my METS' return to the NLCS for the first time since 2006 tomorrow. :side:


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> Getting destroyed by a scrub like Volquez is super embarrassing.


WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA..........WHOA!!!

Scrubs dont shutout games son!


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Lord Brady said:


> Blue Jays are just tanking this game so they can defy the odds and comeback from 0-3 :cena2


:austin3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Blue Jays got this tomorrow. Price will shut out the Royals.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> So I just got tickets to Game 3 on Monday to see Stro pitch! :
> 
> I'll be in section 119R, row 19, seats 5 and 6, if anyone knows where that is lol. I think it's just behind the KC dugout?
> 
> EDIT: I found the seating and view!


And how much did those set you back? Few hundred?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Deso I mean this in the nicest way possible but I hope our bats crush your pitiful Mets pitchers this series.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I will tell you this right now, YES I am still pissed off that my Rangers are not in the ALCS, and if that means getting shutout in the ALCS and getting swept so be it. I would rather be beat in the ALCS, then not be in at all. I wanted to be in it SO FUCKING BAD, now we watch the blue jays enjoy this, all because the Rangers cannot make basic plays, I can live with losing games 3 and 4, however that 7thh inning will haunt me forever. I hope we can get back man getting back in baseball is fucking hard. We could of had a DREAM ALCS and now it may never happen. Congrats once again to the Blue Jays, and to the Royals, Mets, and fucking cubs, all earned it. Maybe the Spurs make to the Western Confernce Finals, that would be sweet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So Evo really is CM Punk?

An Aussie Cubs fan is pretty farfetch'd


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Pretty much.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

A split in KC is what I'd consider a success ,winning 2 games there would not be easy . Jays got to pick it up for today's game which I think they'll do fine today. Not a walk in the park but they know they can't go down 2-0 again and expect to make comeback after comeback after comeback. There was some positives to take away in game 1, they were getting solid contact but unfortunately it would be hit directly at someone. Hopefully they make adjustments and go from there, the Jays can score runs in KC as evident when they lost 11-10 back in July . Well, onto the next one!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655398896034840576


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@AryaDark @Brye @SHIV @CJ @A-C-P



Evolution said:


> Deso I mean this in the nicest way possible but I hope our bats crush your pitiful Mets pitchers this series.


But my Mets. My Mets' pitchers. They're all so young, *Evo*. :jose

...Unless they're Bartolo COLON. In which case they are so, so old and so, _so_ fat! :mark:



Tommy-V said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655398896034840576


:lol

What's funny is many people are characterizing this series as a battle between the Cubs' bats and the Mets' pitching staff. What makes these baby bears from the North Side so dangerous, however, is that they boast a fearsome one-two punch combo in ARRIETA and LESTER. 


Never fear, my METS brethren... As the METS crossed through to the other side from the National League Divisional Series, disposing of some team... Uh, who was it? Oh, yes. The Dodgers. Could barely remember who my team was facing in that series... :side: ...Just as the METS succeeded in crossing that metaphorical river, they too shall cross the troubled waters of Cubbies...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lmao

I like to believe that Bartolo Colon is father to at least one player of the Mets. Like he fucked Mrs Flores in the early 90s and Wilmer is his son send to continue where Bartolo leaves off.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> And how much did those set you back? Few hundred?


$225 for each ticket. That said, it was a gift from my brother and he got it discounted from his gf's aunt, who works for the Jays. Market value for similar tickets on the secondary market is apparently around $900 for 100 level seats :shocked:. Bri (my brother) said he jumped at the chance for the discount lol.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Everyone hyping the Mets pitchers is fine by me so that Arietta and Lester can fly under the radar. Really hoping for a bullshit good game from Lester today. I'm going to be working the whole time but hopefully I can stay on top of it on my phone.

:mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jays got this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

David Price may pitch a Complete Game Shutout. 

6.0 innings pitched, 66 pitches, 49 for strikes, 1 hit (leadoff hitter Escobar to start the game took him the other way, haha), has struck out 7 and retired 18 in a row.

Kansas City's lineup retains the one central weakness that it possessed a year ago: susceptibility to a cutter-heavy ace lefty's repertoire, with all of the lefties they have in their lineup. 

Also, the chilly sprawl of Kauffman Stadium is more tailor-made for Price than Toronto's ballpark will ever be, ha.

It does not shock me in the least that Price is emulating :bum in this outing.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

David Price deserved so much better


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

You're welcome, Royals fans. 

:side:

:lol

Seriously, David Price is clearly no :bum after all.

But, even more seriously, David, dear David... Joe Panik... Er, I mean, RIP World Series-winning second baseman... Kelby Tomlinson would never have made that mistake to lead off the 7th inning, David. Think about it. And thank you for lowering your offseason price. :side:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Onto the next one Jays


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

WTF JAYS? :cry


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Blue Jays...












The error by Goins and Bautista and the miscommunication sucked, but that accounts for one run. The rest was all just small ball, hit after hit and driving home runs. Jays were doing it well earlier on but the Royals are just better at it, sadly. The curse of post season Price continues.

And smooth move there, Gibby. Loup was just a stellar choice to bring on in relief. Only one thing you can say about that:











Shoulda put this chick in to pitch, it'd have been about the same.











Guy couldn't even get one out. I know he's our only lefty reliever, but how about we get the hot dog vendor in there next time instead?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

WOW!! Good game 2 in the Royals vs Blue Jays series.

Both these ball clubs are fun to watch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Curse of the Murphy for the Cubs?

Remember...

Name of the cursed Cubs billy goat: Murphy

1908 Cubs owner: Charles Murphy

1969 Mets GM: Johnny Murphy

1984 NLCS site: Jack Murphy Stadium

2015 Mets NLDS hero: Daniel Murphy

Mets bar in Queens: Murphy's

...You could almost say that the Cubs are running afoul of... :cool2 ...

...

...

...

...

...

Murphy's Law.

:cool2


Baseball got drunk again:



> Inside Edge ‎@InsideEdgeScout
> 
> Murphy is the first left-handed batter this season to homer off of Lester's cutter. LHB's batted .198 against the pitch this yr. #NLCS
> 
> 5:22 PM - 17 Oct 2015


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

WDF

Why is Sami Zayn playing 2nd base for da Mets.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@AryaDark @AlternateDemise @Brye @Lord Brady @scrilla

METS


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

My reaction


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> Curse of the Murphy for the Cubs?
> 
> Remember...
> 
> ...


:cry


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

*to the tune of Meet the Mets*

FUCK THE CUBS,
FUCK THE CUBS,
Step right up and beat the Cubs!
Bring your kiddies,
bring your wife;
Guaranteed to have the time of your life
because the Cubs are really loftin' the ball; Mets knocking home runs over the wall!
North side,
North side,
everybody's coming down
to beat the C-U-B-S Cubs of Chi-ca-go!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

And the Deso jinx strikes again. osey2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Arietta getting shelled, he didn't play anybody in the regular season :draper2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Good thing this team can top to bottom hit for power. Cubs are likely fucked down 2-0 trying to snag four off this premium staff. Crucial. Mets trying to put a wrench in the Cubs again like back in 69.Team is like New York's bastard baseball sons anyway damnit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



> Jake Arrieta has allowed as many homers in his last two innings of work (2) as he did from June 21 to the end of the regular season.


Jayson Stark ‏@jaysonst 8m8 minutes ago
Jake Arrieta isn't one of those pitchers with 1st-inning issues. Hadn't allowed a run in the first since 5/29 and never gave up 3 in the 1st

Jayson Stark
Daniel Murphy has homered in 4 straight games. The only player in history with a longer streak in one postseason: Carlos Beltran (who else?). 5 games in a row in 2004


:ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Kershaw twice, Greinke once, Lester once, Arrieta once (thus far, anyway)... Only talking about home runs here... :faint:

Did Daniel Murphy sell his soul to The Devil? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Beltran showed you can get paid for the rest of your life for one epic post season. Good for Murphy, he's been a solid player for years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jake Arrieta's velocity went down rather dramatically throughout the course of his outing tonight. Was stuck at 90 and 91 his last couple of innings.

A bit disconcerting.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> Jake Arrieta's velocity went down rather dramatically throughout the course of his outing tonight. Was stuck at 90 and 91 his last couple of innings.
> 
> A bit disconcerting.


I think it could be the weather conditions :draper2?

Thor's velo was down a few ticks as well, as I didn't see a single 99 or 100mph tonight.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> I think it could be the weather conditions :draper2?
> 
> Thor's velo was down a few ticks as well, as I didn't see a single 99 or 100mph tonight.


Hope you have fun tomorrow at the game, man. Would love to be able to go, myself, but I'm content watching on TV. Fingers crossed that they don't *ahem* blow it again.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

COME ON GIVE ME SOMETHING :cry


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> Hope you have fun tomorrow at the game, man. Would love to be able to go, myself, but I'm content watching on TV. Fingers crossed that they don't *ahem* blow it again.


Thanks Bossy! I'm really looking forward to it man! I'm hoping tomorrow is the beginning of a huge winning streak.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@THANOS Syndergaard hit 99 several times. 

Just never gave us triple digits. :lol

Have fun at the game!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

There is no stopping Deso and the Amazin' Mets Pain Train!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Mets win, Panthers win. Good day.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> @THANOS Syndergaard hit 99 several times.
> 
> Just never gave us triple digits. :lol
> 
> Have fun at the game!


He did? Lol maybe that was when I was flipping between Walking Dead? I do know that some pitchers are more hurt by cold weather than others though!

Thanks Deso .


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



SnapOrTap said:


> WDF
> 
> Why is Sami Zayn playing 2nd base for da Mets.


FINALLY someone other than me notices this.

Gonna call his return to the ring whenever the Mets season is done.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

its a joke that in America that you have to have fox sports 1 in order to watch the Royals and Blue Jays

now if this was the Yanks and Bo Sox or even the Angels and White Sox or any mix of those 4 teams you know that those games would be on Fox ESPN TBS or something on regular cable


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

LETS GO METS :yay2

Get your shit together Blue Jays :CITO


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Got our seats switched up by mistake but we somehow, some way, are better off for it :draper2?

We're now sitting just to the left of the Jays dugout, 7 rows back of the net.










@Champ, @JM, @Dr. Ian Malcolm, @MrMister, @PeepShow, @KO Bossy, @RKing85, @Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan, @Jim Ross, @Lord Brady, @Ace Boogie, @Catalanotto, @Stinger Fan, @Leon Knuckles you guys better believe we'll be chanting "Cueeeeeee...toooooo.......Cueeeeeee...toooooo" until he has a Humpty Dumpty type collapse :.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Ace Boogie said:


> There is no stopping Deso and the Amazin' Mets Pain Train!





Brye said:


> Mets win, Panthers win. Good day.





THANOS said:


> He did? Lol maybe that was when I was flipping between Walking Dead? I do know that some pitchers are more hurt by cold weather than others though!
> 
> Thanks Deso .





A-C-P said:


> LETS GO METS :yay2
> 
> Get your shit together Blue Jays :CITO





THANOS said:


> Got our seats switched up by mistake but we somehow, some way, are better off for it :draper2?
> 
> We're now sitting just to the left of the Jays dugout, 7 rows back of the net.
> 
> ...


Haha, all of you gentlemen KNOW IT! 

WOOOOO!!!!!!

GO, METS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I look forward to the "CUEEEETTTOOOOOO" chants tonight. :lol

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Obfuscation said:


> FINALLY someone other than me notices this.
> 
> Gonna call his return to the ring whenever the Mets season is done.


Daniel Murphy is Sami Zayn and Justin Turner was Heath Slater.



Also Steven Matz is so dedicated to the Mets that his last name is literally almost Metz.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Martin v. Cueto part II. tbf Cueto bounced back after that, and the Pittsburgh crowd tried doing it to him every time he started against us after the WC game, and he owned the Pirates. I think he's past it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Why would you waste your money to go see the Blue Jays get dominated in game three?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

At tonight's Jays game, these seats are unreal, my brother is epic!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

got a good feeling about this game tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

This crowd :mark:

Making Cueto work :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

BOOM!!!!

Tulo!!!!!

Surely Cueto's going to get yanked!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Thanos' chanting must have Cueto rattled. He's done :heston


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cueto ain't so bad. Ain't so bad. Ain't nothing.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

"We want Cueto" chants :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Any more amazing bat flips yet? I'm stuck on the bus right now?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Make it 9-2 Donaldson with a 2 run homer!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Bats are jumping tonight!

BOOM BOOM!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jays better not blow their entire load in a game already well in hand :ti


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Thanos' chanting must have Cueto rattled. He's done :heston


I started 3 chants . "Cueto", "We want Cueto", and "Medlin". This is going great!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Save the bullpen if you can tonight.

Stroman wasn't great, but he was definitly good enough.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

8 runs in 3 innings!?!?!? Cueto really pissed in his bed like that!?!?!?

What have they done to you :mj2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ickey Shuffle said:


> 8 runs in 3 innings!?!?!? Cueto really pissed in his bed like that!?!?!?
> 
> What have they done to you :mj2


Sorry bro but he's a headcase and we had to exploit it, it's nothing personal, I love his "big wiggle" :lol, but we need this game!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> Sorry bro but he's a headcase and we had to exploit it, it's nothing personal, *I love his "big wiggle"* :lol, but we need this game!


Lol :mj


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Series on!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So, best game I've ever been to.

My brother met Gerard Butler,










We saw Eugene Levy and Brendan Shanahan,










the Jays bats bossed while Stro battled to keep us in it, AND I successfully destroyed Johnny Cueto's psyche :.

Love you all guys/girls!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

glad you had fun

what a game to attend. hopefully both lcs series go 6-7 games


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

nah, New York can sweep Chicago for all I care.

Don't want any chance of Chicago actually winning the whole damn thing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



RKing85 said:


> nah, New York can sweep Chicago for all I care.
> 
> Don't want any chance of Chicago actually winning the whole damn thing.


If the Mets sweep the Cubbies then they will become the de facto villains in the World Series, while we are the heroes standing up to them. That is a match-up I would love, even if it means we have to bat against deGrom, Thor, and Harvey.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So Toronto fans aren't extremely concerned that the Royals almost came back after giving up 11 runs?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> So Toronto fans aren't extremely concerned that the Royals almost came back after giving up 11 runs?


Sort of. They have been on their greatest BABIP luck streak in the entire season. Sooner or later those hits will find gloves instead of green. 

With Dickey going today, I'm hoping that he gives us a similar result to the last time he faced the Royals. If he does, I can almost guarantee that their bats will be scrambling after the start.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Gerard Butler is taking a break in between making the worst movies ever made to attend baseball games. What a down to Earth guy.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Gerard Butler is taking a break in between making the worst movies ever made to attend baseball games. What a down to Earth guy.


Speak for yourself, I loved Law Abiding Citizen, Ugly Truth, and 300. Dude was a great guy though, joined us in the "Cuetooo" chants, and said he supports Toronto through and through.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> Speak for yourself, I loved Law Abiding Citizen, Ugly Truth, and 300. Dude was a great guy though, joined us in the "Cuetooo" chants, and said he supports Toronto through and through.


I'm sure he was a fun guy. Not nearly as fun as Nicholas Cage would have been.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> So Toronto fans aren't extremely concerned that the Royals almost came back after giving up 11 runs?


A little bit but the game is over now and the Jays got the win which is what matters the most. The Jays have shown that any sort of momentum shift can help them and hopefully it carries on for the rest of the series. The comeback is a touch concerning but Hendriks and Osuna are usually lights out so them getting lit up a bit wont happen that often. Gibbons should have rested Osuna(he had a finger issue) and should have let Sanchez go through 8th inning with Lowe in the 9th but whats done is done. 



THANOS said:


> Speak for yourself, I loved Law Abiding Citizen, Ugly Truth, and 300. Dude was a great guy though, joined us in the "Cuetooo" chants, and said he supports Toronto through and through.


I wonder what started that


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Godway said:


> I'm sure he was a fun guy. Not nearly as fun as Nicholas Cage would have been.


That would be incredible, Cage is awesome and I watch his "Cage losing his shit" video once every couple months :lol. He would probably be climbing the netting and yelling at Cueto and tongues.



Stinger Fan said:


> A little bit but the game is over now and the Jays got the win which is what matters the most. The Jays have shown that any sort of momentum shift can help them and hopefully it carries on for the rest of the series. The comeback is a touch concerning but Hendriks and Osuna are usually lights out so them getting lit up a bit wont happen that often. Gibbons should have rested Osuna(he had a finger issue) and should have let Sanchez go through 8th inning with Lowe in the 9th but whats done is done.


Hendricks is actually an elite reliever, even better than Cecil, Gibby just doesn't trust him for whatever reason, and he had bad luck last night. 1) Infield single, 2) Error by Smoak which should have been a double play, 3) Fly out.









source: http://www.fangraphs.com/leaders.as...am=0&rost=0&age=0&filter=&players=0&sort=17,a



Stinger Fan said:


> I wonder what started that


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> Hendricks is actually an elite reliever, even better than Cecil, Gibby just doesn't trust him for whatever reason, and he had bad luck last night. 1) Infield single, 2) Error by Smoak which should have been a double play, 3) Fly out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Hendriks a lot, I think he's undervalued among the Blue Jays fans and even analysts too, he isn't talked about much because he isn't a converter started or a stud draft pick like a Sanchez, Osuna or Stroman. He's been very consistent and is having a career year, I doubt he gets hit that much after last night but its odd seeing as he has only played in 2 games this playoffs. 

I meant what you said about Gerard Butler supporting Toronto , I wonder where that began . I probably should have been more clear lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> I like Hendriks a lot, I think he's undervalued among the Blue Jays fans and even analysts too, he isn't talked about much because he isn't a converter started or a stud draft pick like a Sanchez, Osuna or Stroman. He's been very consistent and is having a career year, I doubt he gets hit that much after last night but its odd seeing as he has only played in 2 games this playoffs.
> 
> I meant what you said about Gerard Butler supporting Toronto , I wonder where that began . I probably should have been more clear lol


Yeah man Hendricks is amazing, great K/9, elite FIP, great groundball rate! He's probably our best reliever, using recency bias perhaps our second best to Cecil. When Shappiro joins our team fully as President I think Sabermetrics will take a much great importance in our talent evaluation. Hopefully it means Hendricks becomes the closer, with Cecil and Lowe (re-sign him) as 8th inning guys, and Osuna moves into the rotation. Sanchez should be used in a trade.

Next year's rotation should then be:
1) Stro or FA/Trade Ace (Price/Carrasco)
2) Stro or FA/Trade secondary Ace (Kazmir/Ross)
3) Dickey
4) FA #3 (Iwakuma?)
5) Osuna

As far as the Butler question goes, I'm not sure lol, maybe because he's a foreigner he sympathizes with Toronto?

EDIT: Just found this posted today as well by Stro


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Let's go Blue Jays!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Royals giving Dickey the business so far. :deandre


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So cool that you had so much fun, @THANOS! :dance


Sergio Romo's FIP. :banderas :woo


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Ahh Dickey...the curse of the knuckleballer, it seems. There's no in between, I feel. Either the opposition can't figure you out at all or they blast you hard right away. Sadly, its the latter today. Although Hawkins coming in and loading the bases just now was no good, either. Hendriks did really well to keep it closer, though.

Royals are a great small ball team. Lots of singles, doubles and moving the runners around. Hit and run, starting the runners to avoid doubles plays...And unfortunately, that small ball is killing us. Dickey is extremely hit or miss, Price has got a post season voodoo hex on him. Estrada was fine, but got no support. Stroman was solid but our bullpen made it way too close, considering the lead we had. Overall, we aren't playing like we're the ones who deserve to move on to the WS. Our pitching is WAY too inconsistent. We can see right now the fat that needs to be trimmed. The fielding is very good and our offense is second to none. Its the pitching that's killing us, along with the occasional game where our offense is dead silent (which happens to everyone). Its like we rely way too much on the home run. We need to take a page out of the KC playbook and just put guys on to cash in. But the pitching...by all accounts, we should have a good staff. Now Cecil is injured (accident), Hendriks is usually reliable and so are Osuna and Sanchez. Lowe has had some bad games, Hawkins has sucked lately, Tepera I know almost nothing about, but hasn't been impressive, Loup is laughable, Schultz hasn't pitched yet, and our starters have just lost it. I just don't feel that confident in our bullpen, right now. Hell, I'm not that confident in Price right now, either. I can rest my nerves if Stroman, Estrada or Cecil are on the mound, and I'm cool if Osuna or there as well. Hendriks I'm a bit more iffy on, but it should be OK...the rest worry me.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Gonna take an even bigger comeback for Toronto to advance. Dickey didn't give them much of a chance.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It's interesting to me how the Blue Jays' field with the extreme hard surfaces actually benefits the Royals considerably more than the Jays. Also, since the Jays already boast a fearsomely powerful lineup, the advantage of the bandbox nature of the ballpark actually behooves the Royals, too, who are feasting on most of the Jays' pitching. 

As *MrMister* was pointing out, when the Royals made last night's beat-down into a game late, it really demonstrated a central problem for Toronto. 

This Royals team is frightening because, Johnny Cueto aside (lol), there are no weaknesses.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Both teams are legit. Had Price not imploded the Jays would be up 2-1 going into today's game. KC went to game 7 of the WS last year and won the most games in the AL for a reason this season. The Jays haven't played close to how they were playing in August/Sept. Overall the Royals are a more complete team overall though imo.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> It's interesting to me how the Blue Jays' field with the extreme hard surfaces actually benefits the Royals considerably more than the Jays. Also, since the Jays already boast a fearsomely powerful lineup, the advantage of the bandbox nature of the ballpark actually behooves the Royals, too, who are feasting on most of the Jays' pitching.
> 
> As *MrMister* was pointing out, when the Royals made last night's beat-down into a game late, it really demonstrated a central problem for Toronto.
> 
> This Royals team is frightening because, Johnny Cueto aside (lol), there are no weaknesses.


What problem is that? Because there's a few, from what I see. And right now, its the pitching that's the key offender. The Royals are just killing the Jays pitching because they're all pretty much solid-great hitters. They swing the bat, they put the ball in play and are very aggressive on the bases. That generates runs, which means wins. The Jays pound the ball, and let's be honest-they do it pretty much better than any other team in MLB right now. Tons of XBHs and HRs. Except who gets on base, really? Pillar and Revere are great for that, as are Travis and Donaldson. Bautista gets lots of walks...but we don't have anywhere near the contact type hitting the Royals do, and its killing us right now. Great, we got 11 runs last night, that's awesome. We got zero in G1, 3 in G2 (which was then blown) and 2 today. Giant outpourings of offence are great, but this series its been way too inconsistent. And after tomorrow (assuming we're still alive) we HAVE to win the next 2 games in KC, a park that easily favors the type of ball the Royals play. Its going to be a rough, uphill struggle, to say the least.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Lord Brady said:


> Both teams are legit. Had Price not imploded the Jays would be up 2-1 going into today's game. KC went to game 7 of the WS last year and won the most games in the AL for a reason this season. The Jays haven't played close to how they were playing in August/Sept. Overall the Royals are a more complete team overall though imo.


Solid post. I think a lot of people in Toronto are stunned over this because the Jays were doing so well in August and September. Reality check-its the playoffs, and you're playing the best, constantly filtering out the less worthy teams. We're not playing the Orioles, Tigers or Angels. Kansas City, Texas, Cubs, Mets...these are the good teams, not the crappy ones we've been stream rolling. And right now, we're not playing like one of the best teams, we're playing like...well, we're playing like we're in the ALCS and down 3-1 for a reason.

As for Price, its a shame he's got this funk about him in the post season, but that's just how it is. The true measure is how he'll be able to overcome it. That 7th inning Saturday was disastrous, yet all I can see anyone talk about is the miscommunication between Bautista and Goins. That accounted for ONE run-where'd the other 4 that inning come from? Price giving up hits. He was lights out in the regular season, but right now, he's not performing up to snuff. Sad to say, in the MLB post season, that's not good enough.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yeah, I was referring to the Blue Jays' pitching, @KO Bossy. Didn't mean to be vague about it. :lol

But, really, even with a stronger pitching staff, this Royals team is tough to keep down. The GIANTS won exactly one World Series game that wasn't more or less gift-wrapped by :bum last year. And the Royals' offense is honestly much, much better than it was a year ago right now. All of their homegrown players like Hosmer and Moustakas have finally fully blossomed into the dynamos with the lumber that their front office has been hoping for, for years and years now, ha. 

Couple this to the Jays' lineup struggling against the likes of Edinson Volquez (who, it must be noted, _can_ be quite good), partly through the Jays batters stubbornly focusing on the inside half of the plate at the expense of the outer half, and the Royals are kind of downright dominating this series. Agreed with @Lord Brady that Price for six innings was the one clear antidote. He pitched as well as he could for six innings. Then mayhem in the seventh. 

Postseason series, though, as with all of baseball, tend to be unforgiving, though. I do think David Schoenfield--who, again, I often disagree with--made some good points with his analysis of recent postseason successes like the Giants and Royals, however. There's something to the idea of teams which put the ball in play a whole lot and do their best to not strike out that plays better than a lineup full of sluggers who will eventually hurt you but also strikeout quite a bit. Of course none of it is predictive, but thus far the scarier-looking lineups on paper which strikeout a lot (looking at the Cubs here just as much as the Blue Jays) have been comparatively flailing against teams with more contact-heavy approaches. Of course if you're the Mets it helps if you have some random player like Daniel Murphy decide that he's Ted Williams for a few weeks. Again, not much of this is predictive. I do tend to believe that lineups that hit for contact are better-suited to this kind of tournament, however, but there's probably a lot of recency bias talking there thanks to teams like the 2012/'14 Giants and the 2014/'15 Royals.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



KO Bossy said:


> Solid post. I think a lot of people in Toronto are stunned over this because the Jays were doing so well in August and September. Reality check-its the playoffs, and you're playing the best, constantly filtering out the less worthy teams. We're not playing the Orioles, Tigers or Angels. Kansas City, Texas, Cubs, Mets...these are the good teams, not the crappy ones we've been stream rolling. And right now, we're not playing like one of the best teams, we're playing like...well, we're playing like we're in the ALCS and down 3-1 for a reason.
> 
> As for Price, its a shame he's got this funk about him in the post season, but that's just how it is. The true measure is how he'll be able to overcome it. That 7th inning Saturday was disastrous, yet all I can see anyone talk about is the miscommunication between Bautista and Goins. That accounted for ONE run-where'd the other 4 that inning come from? Price giving up hits. He was lights out in the regular season, but right now, he's not performing up to snuff. Sad to say, in the MLB post season, that's not good enough.


Don't get me wrong, it should have been an out but Price completely unraveled after that and his body language was terrible. He was pitching terrific prior to that. The Jays also left a lot of runs on the table. With the way Price was dealing I thought they would hang on for sure. Just watching the game you could see it change after that play. If that's his last moments as a Jay that's going to be rough. I don't like cliche's about YOU NEED EXPERIENCE but this series is making that look accurate.

I am hopeful that both LCS series at least go 6 games. The more baseball the better. 

I'd be happy to see the Cubs win for a few reasons. back to the future prediction, huge drought, etc. Jays for Canada. Mets for Deso (the best fan I've ever encountered). Royals I don't like at all but respect.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

We scored less runs than the Royals today.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Better team won today. Game 2 was the one I'd be ticked off about. In the end it's been a great year for the Jays and it's still not over. The Royals came back from 3-1 in 1985 to beat the Jays. The funny thing is, before that season it was a best of 5 so Toronto would have won the pennant had they waited a year to change the format.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

*That happens with most teams that play the Royals, JM. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

You know it's bad when the radio guys are inquiring to Cliff Pennington's slider.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Are the Mets really gonna let Murphy go after this post season?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

POSITION PLAYER CLIFF PENNINGTON IS PITCHING TO GET THE FINAL OUT IN THE TOP OF THE 9TH INNING FOR THE BLUE JAYS.

I'M SORRY BLUE JAYS FANS BUT THIS IS AWESOME. THIS IS WHY I WATCH. POSITION PLAYERS PITCHING! :mark: :mark: :mark:


...Almost as good as pitchers hitting. :bum :aryha


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Lord Brady said:


> Are the Mets really gonna let Murphy go after this post season?


They'll bring him back for the right price, but his agent probably thinks this post season has raised his worth :ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

JAYS. :gameover


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It's not 3-0 at least. That is next to impossible.

There's a handful of teams that have comeback from 3-1. I do not see this happening here against Kansas City. But there's still a chance here.

This is a lot more about what KC is doing and not what Toronto isn't doing. I'm not sure what this means though:side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> They'll bring him back for the right price, but his agent probably thinks this post season has raised his worth :ti


Has it not though?

Hoping for a strong start from the Cubs bats today. We can't start from behind like we have been. COME ON CUBBIES!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

As I say that Granderson gets a base hit from the second pitch of the game :cry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Hopefully Cubs/Mets is more interesting. Blowouts are boring unless it's your team dishing out the punishment.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It's only raised Murph's possible salary because he could possibly sell more tickets. Murphy is still the average major league player he's always been.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Evolution said:


> Has it not though?
> 
> Hoping for a strong start from the Cubs bats today. We can't start from behind like we have been. COME ON CUBBIES!


2 weeks shouldn't change a 5 year evaluation


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Well that wasn't embarrassing at all lol. Onto the next one...I suppose. Anyway, kind of strange that 30 years ago we were in the exact same position now. KC vs TOR with the Jays leading 3-1 ended up losing that series 4-3. Will it happen again? Who knows, one can only hope


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Only the 30th postseason game at Wrigley Field, home of Cubs since 1916— 35 at AT&T Park (opened in 2000).

:ti

hat tip Elias


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:ti

I don't even have to say anything, do I?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cody Ross 2010 is all anyone who thinks the Mets needing to sign Murphy need to know. He's not Carlos Beltran.

Daniel Murphy: 6 HR in his final 45 games & 190 plate appearances in the regular season. And 6 in his first 8 games and 31 plate appearances of the postseason.

A small sample size does not end up in logical contracts.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

well that game today didn't go as planned.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cliff Pennington doing his part. :banderas

At least that was amusing.

The rest of the game, on the other hand...pretty disgraceful. I'm a fair man and that was a terrible game for the Jays. I've bitched about the pitching already, so I won't anymore. They have their work cut out for them. Now all we fans can do is cheer, hope, and watch.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:cry


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Alright, just put the other Chicago team in tomorrow for the Cubs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

So will people pick KC to finish last again next year? :side:

My friend in KC posted this :lol:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Meh, the pricing wars over Murphy come the offseason will probably be in tact due to how well he's been during the postseason, but if possible, why wouldn't you _try_ to keep him? If he's gunning for too much money & you know the pitching is where you want to keep it stacked, let him walk. Def try to have your cake and eat it too, though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Murphy is going to get paid!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Make him a qualifying offer for one year. if he accepts, he can get an extension towards the end of the year in 10+ range, if he rejects you still get the draft pick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I see another Cubs v Mets NLCS in the future. Maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I wonder how many new found Christians are walking around NYC right now after this Murphy surge. :side:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I see the Royals and Mets closing out tonight. The Cubs show the more things change, the more they stay the same. And the Royals are not a one-year fluke, if things go right they can be a threat for years to come in the American League. 

Now, Cueto is more of a liability now than an asset. He has been inconsistent down the stretch, not what the Royals traded for. They will need to get better outings from him in the Fall Classic especially with the arms the Mets have. 

Sounds like all is forgiven with Matt Harvey now. At least the Mets figured out a way to get him into the postseason, unlike the Nationals and Strasburg a few years ago. There's no guarantee you can get back to this point, and maybe Harvey realized that. 

Hirschbeck is once again an example of referees/umpires that seem to want the spotlight to themselves. How else do you explain ejecting Tulowitzki when he is already halfway across the field after he objected to the third strike call? Yes, I know you don't argue balls and strikes, but I'm tired of these arrogant officials who think we pay to see them on TV or at the ballpark. Baseball umps seem to be the worst at wanting to pick a fight. Shut up, umps, do your job, and we don't care what you have to say about the game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

nobody picked KC to finish last this year. Remember, the White Sox are in their division.

I still believe!

Let's go Blue Jays!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



RKing85 said:


> nobody picked KC to finish last this year. Remember, the White Sox are in their division.
> 
> I still believe!
> 
> Let's go Blue Jays!


There was definitely some people who picked the Royals to be last. White Sox gained a lot in the offseason and people had decently high hopes for them. Alas, it was for not.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I certainly don't remember that.

Estrada is not letting his season end today.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

BASES JUICED MY ******!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

GRANDSLAM INCOMING!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Tulowitzki!!!!! Clutch!!!!

5-0!!!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Tulo bases clearing double was huge. Moments like that can turn 3-1 series around.


I'm not gonna mention anything else about this game until later:side:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Estrada is fucking money today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



RKing85 said:


> Estrada is fucking money today.


Ok cool you'll jinx it if something terrible happens. I'm off the hook.

Yeah Estrada has been the beneficiary of facing a team after they rock 15 hits and 14 runs. Changeup has been great though for sure.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Joey Bats!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

FUCK JINX MY ASS. JAYS ARE THE MOST TALENTED TEAM IN THE LEAGUE. AINT JINX GONNA FUCK WITH IT.

THAT TULO BLAST AND BAUTISTA BOMB WAS SO CLUTCH. KEEP RUNNING DONALDSON JUST KEEP RUNNING.

:Estrada


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

AW DAMN PEREZ HITS A SOLO HR... PERHAPS YOU WERE RIGHT ABOUT THE JINX :Rollins


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

*Stands up and claps as Estrada walks off the mound*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



RKing85 said:


> *Stands up and claps as Estrada walks off the mound*


GAME MVP. :clap


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Jays MIGHT push it to 7. 

Anything is possible in Game 7 IMO.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

1 down, 2 more to go!

Back to Kansas City!!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That feeling when you're at a boring party and your jam comes on.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The NY Mets are going to the WS. What in the fucking fuck. All the Pirates had to do was win one game and they could of smashed all of these pretenders. Ugh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

THE DUDE THE DUDE, THE DUDE IS ON FIRE


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Godway said:


> The NY Mets are going to the WS. What in the fucking fuck. All the Pirates had to do was win one game and they could of smashed all of these pretenders. Ugh.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I hope the Mets win, young pitching has a much shorter shelf life than hitting


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

There's always next year Cubs fans.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Bases loaded.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Cubs will address pitching in the off season. They'll be back.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I'm pretty emotional right now. I'm sorry @Evolution and @Soul Cat and all of you Chicago Cubs fans. But, my New York Mets are only a few innings away from wresting that National League Pennant. So long has my team toiled in the metaphorical wilderness of Major League Baseball... But this night, this night, I believe, belongs to my Mets...

:cry









@AryaDark @AlternateDemise @Brye @scrilla @Lord Brady @Kaep'n Crunch


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Deso and I been tooting the Mets bandwagon all playoffs :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Deso has been on the bandwagon since the Mets were established 

Ironic the Mets are killing the Cubs on back to the future night


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Hey Cubs, 

Do something.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

RIP Back to the Future 2 prophecy.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I was expecting this series to go to seven games. Even with inexperience, the Cubs still looked like a dangerous team. I thought for sure that they would at least win the games that Lester and Arrieta pitched in.

But wow. With Daniel Murphy playing out of his mind and the Mets pitching continuing to dominate, it became clear after the first two games that the Mets were the better team. 

Good luck to the Blue Jays and Royals. Which ever team goes to the World Series, they've got a very tough team ahead of them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The number of runs the Jays got was more than the number of runs that the Royals got :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Murphy playing with the power slider jacked up right now. bama4


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

DANIEL FUCKIN MURPHY. Holy shit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It would've been so cool to see the Cubs in the World Series. God knows their fans deserve it for sticking around for seemingly forever to see their team become good. Hopefully they'll still be good enough to dethrone the Cardinals next year. Anybody but the Cardinals is fine.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Goodbye Cubs!

Couldn't be happier that they are going to get swept.

I hope they go the next 500 years without winning a World Series.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I know Daniel Murphy is a devout Christian but I could just about marry that dude right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> Cubs will address pitching in the off season. They'll be back.


I'm sure they will be looking for a stronger #3 pitcher on the free agent market. As wild as it sounds I could definitely see them targeting David Price, especially considering the Maddon connection and all. 


Meanwhile... DANIEL MURPHY! :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> It would've been so cool to see the Cubs in the World Series. God knows their fans deserve it for sticking around for seemingly forever to see their team become good. Hopefully they'll still be good enough to dethrone the Cardinals next year. Anybody but the Cardinals is fine.


Think the Cubs and Pirates surpass the Cardinals in the NL Central next year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Chrome said:


> Think the Cubs and Pirates surpass the Cardinals in the NL Central next year.


I hope so. But t̶h̶e̶y̶'̶r̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶d̶e̶v̶i̶l̶ it's the Cardinals. You never know.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

As if the owner of the billy goat being named Murphy wasn't haunting enough, check out this box score from the World Series in 1910. 105 years ago, and it was Philadelphia A's hitter DANIEL MURPHY who put the A's ahead in a decisive game 3 with a three run HR and led them to the world series that year.

http://www.baseball-reference.com/boxes/CHN/CHN191010200.shtml

The curse is fuckin real people.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



PeepShow said:


> As if the owner of the billy goat being named Murphy wasn't haunting enough, check out this box score from the World Series in 1910. 105 years ago, and it was Philadelphia A's hitter DANIEL MURPHY who put the A's ahead in a decisive game 3 with a three run HR and led them to the world series that year.
> 
> http://www.baseball-reference.com/boxes/CHN/CHN191010200.shtml
> 
> The curse is fuckin real people.


Yes indeed. Went through all of these other points earlier, too: 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...lcs-blue-jays-vs-royals-114.html#post53271074

:mark: :cheer :dance :woo

METS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Price isn't going to the NL. Besides, Price is resigning with Toronto through 2053.

Goodbye Cubs!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Ya know Mr. Met is somewhere lighting one up right now:


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

If the Cubs couldn't get to the World Series, there probably isn't a team I would want more than the Mets. Happy for them. Such a fun team to watch. Hope they win it all.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I won't believe the Cards won't win the division until they actually don't, they are the Spurs of MLB. Just a really well run team, that the players are irrelevant to.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Deso and the Mets are going to the World Series! :dance


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Finally I can debut my hat at work tomorrow


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan team is going to the World Series


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Mets are going to the World Series, yes! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



AryaDark said:


> @wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan team is going to the World Series


I... I don't even know what to say... :cry










 :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Mets scored more runs in one game than the Cubs scored all series.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

otatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmiley
otatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmiley
otatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmiley
otatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmiley
otatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmileyotatosmiley


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Pretty classy of the Mets to not even keep the series close, saving Cubs' fans from some new bullshit tragedy to stew over for another decade.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@AryaDark



MrMister said:


>


Brilliant song choice! :clap :lmao :sodone


With the elimination of the Chicago Cubs, this will be the first Major League Baseball World Series _*ever*_ to not include a team that was around in the beginning of what is considered baseball's "modern era," i.e., 1903. The first-ever "Expansion Team World Series."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That seems insanely impossible DROW, but then it doesn't. I blame the Yankees.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It truly is incredible to consider, *MrMister*. 

I find myself feeling strangely torn over this development. Not sure why as a diehard METS fan, though. :side:

The Braves, Cubs (lol maybe not), Giants, Reds, Red Sox, Cardinals, Yankees, Pirates, Athletics, Orioles, Dodgers, Phillies, Tigers, Senators/Twins, and White Sox should all stand together and play, "The World Turned Up-side Down."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*










Niese lighting up.











Bartolo with his Dad taking pictures with Grandy.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Now, can the Royals close this thing out Friday night and get ready for the Fall Classic. Price vs. Ventura, and if it comes down to Game 7 Saturday will be Strohman vs. Cueto.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:mj2


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

To be fair who actually thought at the beginning of the year the Cubs would even be in the playoffs let alone win a series against St Louis

Not to mention who would of thought that Arietta and Bryant would of been this good and Kyle Schweber looks like he's going to be quite a talent as well


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Who'd have thought the CS's would be NYM vs CHI and TOR vs KC :lol

None of those teams made sense before the season


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Well, to be fully fair to myself, back in a previous MLB thread about six weeks before the 2014 regular season began I predicted that the Kansas City Royals, based on everything known about them at that point, would be quite good in 2014 and 2015. I'm not shocked that they're here. Mets were slightly fortunate that the Washington Nationals are the biggest pretenders in MLB but knowing that they would have all of that fantastic young pitching I figured they'd at least be a wildcard contender. And I thought it'd probably be a year early for the Cubs to get a wildcard spot but I figured they'd at least push the issue; they ended up being even better than I think anyone anticipated, including themselves, especially with their ridiculously hot second half. 

The Blue Jays, definitely, I don't think anyone could have anticipated this, but, then, they practically remade the team at the trade deadline and only got Stroman back with a few short weeks left in the regular season, so they've almost been two different teams in 2015. *MrMister* and I were suggesting Mets/Blue Jays would be the World Series matchup over two months ago. :side: :lol

Mets improving their lineup so significantly at the deadline helped their cause considerably, too. 

Definitely agreed with you, *Stax*, that young hitting tends to stay intact in a way that young pitching doesn't. The Giants of 2010-2015 are a great case study. That rotation of 2010 which was so dominant is practically in ruins today outside of Bumgarner, but in 2015 it's the team's young, potent lineup and strong defense is what's keeping the team in contention, not the pitching staff which, as of today, is in dire need of help. It's going to be easier for the Cubs to extend their window than the Mets in all likelihood, but, then, you never really know in baseball. The Washington Nationals were supposed to be the pulverizing juggernaut of these past few years and especially in 2015 following the Scherzer acquisition, but their aging lineup plus pitching underperformances grievously hurt them.


Meanwhile, in actual baseball news, the Dodgers fired Don Mattingly today. Such a shame. Such a shame to see a great GIANTS double agent dispatched by his team. First Matt Williams in Washington, D.C.; now the far more important Don Mattingly in Los Angeles. The Dodgers might actually hire somebody competent. 

At least the Cardinals haven't caught on to Mike Matheny in St. Louis... Guess they're too busy hacking other teams and trying to steal past divisional title wins and whatnot from others to notice. :side: @AryaDark


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Someone at Monday's game had a Catalanotto jersey on. That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

WOW!!! This whole 2015 postseason has been absolutely ridiculous!! I knew my Royals would make it this far just from watching it last year. They have had killer wins and rough losses but they always hang on. 
At first I wanted the World Series to be Kansas City vs Chicago but unfortunately that won't happen. Chicago was awesome though, I love them for taking out the STL Cardinals.



Toronto vs Kansas City.

Man this series has been fun to watch! Both these ball clubs are dangerous and I feel will be friendly rivals for years to come.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Catalanotto said:


> Someone at Monday's game had a Catalanotto jersey on. That's fucking awesome.


Was it you? iper1



Str8EdgePUNK said:


> WOW!!! This whole 2015 postseason has been absolutely ridiculous!! I knew my Royals would make it this far just from watching it last year. They have had killer wins and rough losses but they always hang on.
> At first I wanted the World Series to be Kansas City vs Chicago but unfortunately that won't happen. Chicago was awesome though, I love them for taking out the STL Cardinals.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, fun series indeed. I'm pleasantly surprised it didn't turn into the head hunting display that happened in the regular season. Outside of Volquez making up a story about the Ump apologizing when Perez said he didn't lol, Cueto bringing up the "man in white" :rolleyes, and Rios saying Estrada just got "lucky" there's been no real digs and a lot of ownership for mistakes.

I've really enjoyed the series. You guys are really tough to get out! :clap


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

lol, someone took a pic of the dude and tweeted it to Frank Catalanotto and he retweeted it. I fucking wish it were me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> lol, someone took a pic of the dude and tweeted it to Frank Catalanotto and he retweeted it. I fucking wish it were me.


Come to think of it, I may have seen someone sporting one on Monday when I went! Have you been to a playoffs game yet, I had the time of my life, and sitting near people like Gerard Butler, Eugene Levy and Brendan Shanahan while we joined in chants made it even more surreal lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I haven't. I don't mind watching it on TV with alcohol that costs $900 less than it would there LOL

The guy had a grey hoodie underneath, if that helps.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> I haven't. I don't mind watching it on TV with alcohol that costs $900 less than it would there LOL
> 
> The guy had a grey hoodie underneath, if that helps.


Good point lol. It cost my brother and I $60 each for 5 tall cans, lame, but worth it for that epic experience! Did you watch Monday's game and hear the "Cueto" chants?


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> Was it you? iper1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree they shouldn't have said those things but they were just frustrated cause there was some questionable calls that day.

and that was a strike with Joey Bats and Steady Eddie


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Toronto/Kansas City a friendly rivalry??? Didnt you see there three game set back in September?

And this year's KC/Toronto series is the mirror image of 85. So another reason why the Jays are going to win the next two games!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lol

I _do_ think that "ball four" to Bautista was strike three. It was a classic, and common, case of the home plate umpire being influenced by where the pitch ended up in Perez's glove rather than where the ball was when it was crossing the plate. Having said that it was roughly as borderline as borderline gets, and may have in fact been just barely low. Literally one of those calls that could go either way, almost 50-50, and usually depending on how the pitcher is performing at that point in time. The more a pitcher struggles to locate just perfectly, the less likely he is to get that call. 

Looking forward to Game 6 on the morrow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yeah I thought it was strike 3 to Joseph too. That was such a great pitch you gotta give it to the pitcher. Edwin's was ball 4 though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Agreed on--pun fully intended--both counts, *MrMister*, imo.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I'm sad the Cubs lost, I wanted Madden to get a title, oh well; I guess I'll root for Kansas City now.

*Disgruntled Rays fan sighs*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I'm sad the Cubs lost but then I thought to myself... Sure the Cubs fans have suffered and hung in tough... but not as passionately as Deso has for the Mets

:mark:

[USER]Wrestling Fourm's Biggest New York Mets Fan[/USER]


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It's true, @Lord Brady. I have to stay humble about this, and not feel superior to the bandwagon hoards, but sometimes I reflect back to when my mom was knitting my New York Metropolitans socks as a little baby.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

exclusive never before seen images


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Well I'm for the Jays to win it all though playing 2 in Kansas City I'm not going to hold my breath on that one

though KC and NY 

I think most intelligent people would bet on the Mets


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> *Definitely agreed with you,* *Stax*, *that young hitting tends to stay intact in a way that young pitching doesn't.* The Giants of 2010-2015 are a great case study. That rotation of 2010 which was so dominant is practically in ruins today outside of Bumgarner, but in 2015 it's the team's young, potent lineup and strong defense is what's keeping the team in contention, not the pitching staff which, as of today, is in dire need of help. *It's going to be easier for the Cubs to extend their window than the Mets in all likelihood*, but, then, you never really know in baseball. The Washington Nationals were supposed to be the pulverizing juggernaut of these past few years and especially in 2015 following the Scherzer acquisition, but their aging lineup plus pitching underperformances grievously hurt them.



In the Mets case, I disagree. Their young pitchers are going to be around for several more years(I think even Matt Harvey has two or three more years on his current deal remaining) so this whole situation isn't some one-year "let's get all these aging veterans and win it all" thing. The Mets are built to last for awhile. I have a gut feeling we may see these two teams(Cubs/Mets) face off again in the coming postseasons.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



glenwo2 said:


> In the Mets case, I disagree. Their young pitchers are going to be around for several more years(I think even Matt Harvey has two or three more years on his current deal remaining) so this whole situation isn't some one-year "let's get all these aging veterans and win it all" thing. The Mets are built to last for awhile. I have a gut feeling we may see these two teams(Cubs/Mets) face off again in the coming postseasons.


 @Stax Classic and I are talking more about how pitchers as a rule tend to break at a certain point. Pitching in general is more of an uncertain commodity than hitting because excellent pitchers have randomly unfortunate seasons, sometimes teams are so poor that they waste their terrific pitching (I'm looking at you, White Sox), and, again, pitchers as a rule have a largely shorter lifespan as being effective versus hitters. 

Of course, if the Mets' rotation remains intact and potent for several years it will be quite the occasion to celebrate for baseball, recalling the '90s Braves, early '10s Tigers and the few teams which have seen similar periods of contention with a strong pitching rotation. It's just that, were we to take a look at the Cubs' lineup and the Mets' rotation--the respective two greatest strengths of the teams, and the sources of the greatest value those teams are accruing for themselves (though Arrieta on the Cubs muddies the picture ever-so-slightly as he's just posted one of the most valuable seasons for any starting pitcher in many a year)--the Cubs' lineup is likely to remain effective for a longer period of time over the Mets' pitching. 

Teams with outstanding young rotations are a marvel to enjoy, though, but in so many instances the period of contention for those teams tends to be fleeting because, again, pitchers break and tend to hit their decline at a greater rate and more quickly than most hitters. 

All of that said, I'm sure the Mets front office is banking on at least another season or two of this dominant rotation spearheading the team's efforts to win. As they should.

Also: LOL, @Lord Brady!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

And they still have Wheeler :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

We haven't even seen Glasnow or Tallion, soon to be Pirates. If they fulfill potential, the Pirates will also have a pretty strong 1-3 rotation.

And yeah, as soon as young pitchers hit the majors, their fastballs will deteriorate. They have to adjust and if they can't, they just won't be as effective.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Remember the Mulder, Zito, Hudson, A's? Didn't last nearly as long as you'd have thought. Just because everyone's already had their TJ surgeries, doesn't mean there won't be others.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Holy fuck I smoked a fat blunt and totally forgot about this thread.

LETS GO BLUE JAYS! :clap :clap


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

BAUTISTA BAW GAWD


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Blue Jays + guys named Joe.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

BRACE YOURSELVES! WINTER IS COMING! :joeybats


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

BJ's just postponing the inevitable


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Rain delay, lol, fuck you, Kansas City.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Every fucking batter of the Jays needs to put their head down in shame and worship Batista for saving their ass.

What a fucking man.

It's the fucking Kansas City Royals Vs Jose Bautista

:bow


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

11:45 niggggaz


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

RIP Blue Jays


Maybe next season.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Jim Ross said:


> Every fucking batter of the Jays needs to put their head down in shame and worship Batista for saving their ass.
> 
> What a fucking man.
> 
> ...


Kansas City regain the lead, but they should seriously consider intentionally walking Bautista


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Morales :mark: Do it for Cueto KC :mark: Finish them :mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

What did that trash can do to you Revere? If Davis gets out of this...wow


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Royals win! Royals win!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

How do you fuck that up.

Another 20-30 years till these fucks reach this far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Wade finally being good again :krillin Congrats KC :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Mets are winning the world series.

KC are *******.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I hate baseball. :Rollins2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Batista needs better teammates, if I were him I'd get the fuck out of Toronto, bunch of retards.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The little engine that could from KC vs the Mets hydra SP's


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

OMFG! YOU DID IT JOHNNY :mark: YOU'RE PART OF A WINNER :mark:











NOW WIN :mark: DO IT FOR CINCINNATI :mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Royals vs Mets World Series. Two likable teams for a change


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> OMFG! YOU DID IT JOHNNY :mark: YOU'RE PART OF A WINNER :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a huge fucking ******.

THE JAYS ARE STEALING SIGNS!!! After KC was accused.

Yes, clown, the Jays stole signs, that is why they lost that game 14-2, you fucking dickhead.


GO METS


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Well Jays, it was a magical year. Sad to see it come to a close, but unfortunately, as much as I think Ventura and Volquez are pricks, KC was the better team overall. Our pitching just wasn't consistently good enough and the offense was too sporadic. Bautista had an amazing game, and Revere was solid too, but we left runners in scoring position too many times and didn't cash in. Top 9 and we had 3 steals to put Pillar on 2nd and Pompey on 3rd, but couldn't cash in. Its a shame, but the best team won the series. I'll give credit to KC, they're a hell of a ball club. 

That being said, I was watching the game on MLB network with my friend and we distinctly heard the announcers say the umpire missed a balk call with Pompey at third, which should have allowed him to advance home with the tying run. I'll go back and check it out, but if that call was blown...that's bullshit. They announcers said they saw it, and that the the Jays bench AND 3rd base coach were very vocal about it. I mean, that's the tying run, its not something that had no bearing on the game. And it would have forced a game seven...

As I said, I'll check it out and if I'm wrong, then that's fine. If I'm right...that blown call cost us a WS shot and that's ridiculous.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Catalanotto said:


> He's a huge fucking ******.
> 
> THE JAYS ARE STEALING SIGNS!!! After KC was accused.
> 
> ...


It'll feel good to ignore this guy.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Catalanotto said:


> He's a huge fucking ******.
> 
> THE JAYS ARE STEALING SIGNS!!! After KC was accused.
> 
> ...


:booklel

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

:mj :sodone


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

For the record, the Moustakas HR...sketchy as fuck. Just saying, they showed overhead replays and from tons of different angles and even the announcers said "yeah, looks like he stuck his glove out". But no, its a HR...and they gave that fucker air time.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

At least if my Bravos are a bunch of no name bums the playoff baseball is still good. Come on, Royals! Beat the Mets, beat the Mets, step right up and Beat The Mets!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Let's go Royals.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WORLD SERIES: METS vs ALCS: BLUE JAYS vs ROYALS*

What a 9th inning bama4

Royals back in the World Series :applause


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Natecore said:


> It'll feel good to ignore this guy.


Catalanotto is a girl :mj

The salt is real










Lol I'm sorry @Catalanotto :booklel


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

JAYS... 

:gameover


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Fuck the Royals.

Fuck Cueto. An absolute douchebag.

This is what he did to Jason LaRue

"LaRue returned to the Cardinals for 2010, his third season with the team. On August 10, 2010, he suffered a concussion caused by a kick to the head by the Cincinnati Reds' Johnny Cueto, during a bench-clearing brawl.[4] On August 19, LaRue was placed on the 60-day disabled list, ending his season.[5]

The concussion was initially thought to be slight, but LaRue experienced severe post-concussion symptoms. On September 18, LaRue announced his retirement from Major League Baseball. He told the St. Louis Post-Dispatch that his symptoms were so severe that he'd been ordered to go back to his home in San Antonio, where he lived during the offseason, because he was in no condition to be left alone. He could not drive or cook for himself for a time, could not watch television or even ride in a car as a passenger with his eyes open. He'd suffered close to 20 concussions dating to his days as a high school football and baseball player, and doctors told him that as a catcher he was vulnerable to a concussion that was at least as severe as the one he'd suffered in the brawl"

GO METS.

Fck the Royals


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Leon Knuckles said:


> JAYS...
> 
> :gameover


LOL, maybe next year


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It's going to be a pretty fun world series though, both of these teams haven't won it all in a long long time. I don't know how I want to root for yet.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Natecore said:


> It'll feel good to ignore this guy.



It's usually good to ignore the negative truth when it involves something you like.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

lets go astros


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

OK, thanks to the MLB network, I've gone back and reviewed and yes, it was indeed a balk.

When Pompey is on third and Pillar on 1st, the 3 pitch of the AB to Navarro. Davis, in one motion, turns around to look back at Pillar at first, turns back and pitches right from the stretch. No sign or anything that he was getting ready to pitch, it was all one motion. The announcers even said "that should have been a balk" and the Jays dugout were pissed, apparently. Well, I don't blame them. That balk would have brought the tying run home and they may have won it in extras (or even gone ahead on a hit with Pillar on base). But that missed call...well, the umpires blew it.

I rewound this like 5 or 6 times just to make 100% sure, and that's what the announcers said. So combine that and the call on Moustakas' HR and that's 2 shady or blown calls that cost the Jays runs that, without happening, could have won them the game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Frankie was also a Met. His spirit lives on in NY, just like in Toronto.

/tear


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



TheMenace said:


> @Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan :lol


Just listened to that. :lmao 



Jim Ross said:


> Batista needs better teammates, if I were him I'd get the fuck out of Toronto, bunch of retards.


He's a free agent after 2016 and already said that he finds the possibility of testing free agency "intriguing," as of this past summer. Honestly think he and Toronto are a great fit for one another, but you never know for certain, I suppose.



cactus_jack22 said:


> Royals vs Mets World Series. Two likable teams for a change


Mets are immensely likable, it's true but these faces are the faces of likability: osey2 ence :lincecum4 :bum

Just imo. :side:



Catalanotto said:


> He's a huge fucking ******.
> 
> THE JAYS ARE STEALING SIGNS!!! After KC was accused.
> 
> ...


Players and base coaches stealing signs is part of the game, anyway. It's up to every single team to prevent the opposition from stealing signs. If they're failing to prevent that, they are being derelict in their duty as baseball players. 



KO Bossy said:


> OK, thanks to the MLB network, I've gone back and reviewed and yes, it was indeed a balk.
> 
> When Pompey is on third and Pillar on 1st, the 3 pitch of the AB to Navarro. Davis, in one motion, turns around to look back at Pillar at first, turns back and pitches right from the stretch. No sign or anything that he was getting ready to pitch, it was all one motion. The announcers even said "that should have been a balk" and the Jays dugout were pissed, apparently. Well, I don't blame them. That balk would have brought the tying run home and they may have won it in extras (or even gone ahead on a hit with Pillar on base). But that missed call...well, the umpires blew it.
> 
> I rewound this like 5 or 6 times just to make 100% sure, and that's what the announcers said. So combine that and the call on Moustakas' HR and that's 2 shady or blown calls that cost the Jays runs that, without happening, could have won them the game.


Yep, it was definitely a balk. And I agree that the Moustakas home run was quite shady.

Also... A few balls and strikes being missed here and there throughout a nine-inning ballgame is going to happen. No home plate umpire is going to be truly 100.0% perfect at calling those.

Having said that, Ben Revere's at-bat in the 9th inning was one instance where the difference in a ball/strike call utterly changed the entire makeup of the at-bat and, consequently, the inning. I still cannot believe that 2-1 pitch was called a ball. As bad as it was for _all of those umpires to miss the obvious balk_, and as shady as the Moustakas home run clearly was, I was honestly most appalled by that call. That was nowhere close to being a strike. I understand that Salvador Perez is a gifted "pitch-framer," and it's quite easily comprehended that Wade Davis is going to get a lot of borderline calls but that was not borderline. Davis was not sharp up to that point and had hardly "earned" near misses. Revere was aghast at the call and rightly so: it was high and outside. Rather than enjoying the benefits of a 3-1 count against Davis, suddenly it was 2-2. 

That turned the entire at-bat and offensive threat for Toronto on its head, and you could sense that a breaking ball down, and into the dirt, was well on its way. Revere's anger was fully justified. 


Having said that, the Blue Jays' highly vaunted offense deserves at least some ridicule. Going 0-12 with RISP, no matter how it happens in each and every case, is a great recipe for failure. 


That was a thoroughly entertaining game! :mark: :mark: :mark: I kept thinking throughout the late innings, "Thank goodness I'm not emotionally invested in the outcome of this game for either side!" Made it more purely enjoyable. :lol 


I sincerely hope the GIANTS look in to David Price this offseason. C'mon, Baer and co. Open up those checkbooks. :side:

@Kaep'n Crunch


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:ha


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It was a pretty great season , there's a lot of promise for next year with the Blue Jays. Tulo, Encarnacion , Cecil and Travis will all be 100%, most of our team is still under contract so that's a good thing. This playoffs showed that the Jays are a flawed team and the off-season will go a long way to help fix that. Anyways, its been a successful season seeing as everyone believed they'd finish last in the AL East and coming so close to making the World Series again definitely helps boost this teams confidence. The team gained a ton of experience here and you have to lose before you learn how to win. Onto next season!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I picked Toronto to win the AL East. It's AWESOME being right. I didn't pick the Mets to win the NL East feelsbadman.

So my WS prediction died on a HOSMER single in which Cain scored from 1st. That was such a Royals play. 

It will be interesting to see how the Mets pitchers matchup with the KC lineup.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:damnWOW!! what a game!!! :shiiitWOW!! what a series!!! WOW!! WOW!! WOW!!:yes

HATs off to the Blue Jays.:ti2 They are a strong ball club and I believe will be top contenders next year.:fact

Kansas City Royals vs New York Mets:bryanlol:enzo:Brock:cenaooh

WOW!! This is gonna be good..:Cocky







SnapOrTap said:


> Fuck the Royals.
> 
> Fuck Cueto. An absolute douchebag.
> 
> ...


:hano
Hey F*** YOU PAL!!

Don't get mad at the Royals cause they know how to win.:reigns2

Cueto did that years ago man its over it was an accident!!:deanfpalm

Besides Cueto's not the guy you need to watch out for.:henry3 It's the WHOLE F"N ROYALS TEAM!!!:flairdance


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Did KC really bat over 300 vs pitches thrown 95 MPH or more this season?


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> Did KC really bat over 300 vs pitches thrown 95 MPH or more this season?


Yes. Royals have the most hits in baseball on pitches over 95MPH.

Ironically, Mets have the most pitches thrown over 95MPH in baseball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Yes indeed. I believe that a Mets/Blue Jays World Series would probably have found the Mets pitching circles around Toronto's generally all-or-nothing lineup. Against the fearsome, put-the-ball-in-play-at-all-costs, never-strike-out Royals lineup, however, this World Series, on paper reminds me of the Tigers/Giants 2012 World Series. Fantastic power pitching versus a lineup that feasts on high-velocity fastballs and strikes out the least but puts the ball in play the most in baseball. Something's got to give. It's going to be a lot of fun. :mark:


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> Yes indeed. I believe that a Mets/Blue Jays World Series would probably have found the Mets pitching circles around Toronto's generally all-or-nothing lineup. Against the fearsome, put-the-ball-in-play-at-all-costs, never-strike-out Royals lineup, however, this World Series, on paper reminds me of the Tigers/Giants 2012 World Series. Fantastic power pitching versus a lineup that feasts on high-velocity fastballs and strikes out the least but puts the ball in play the most in baseball. Something's got to give. It's going to be a lot of fun. :mark:


I know I can't wait opcorn


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Kansas City takes care of unfinished business.

Royals in 6!


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The main difference between the Royals and the Mets this year is that Royals have the experience from last year so they know what they need to do. Royals have basically the same team as last year, so they have the edge. Ben Zobrist, Kendrys Morales and Alex Rios are major upgrades from Billy Butler, Nori Aoki and Omar Infante.

So the only Royals starters never in the World Series: Zobrist (2B), Morales(dh), Rios (rf), Cueto(sp), young (sp), volquez (sp)

If you've been watching the Royals games lately these new guys have been outstandingly crucial in the big wins the Royals have had lately.

The Mets are a great ball club too but it looks like Daniel Murphy is the doing most of the offense there. 

Can the Mets work together to fight off the pack of hungry dogs that are the Kansas City Royals???


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Go Royals!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Mets have had the most HR's in baseball since the trade deadline, totally all Murphy

They are the first team to have the fewest home runs for the first 3 months and the most over the last 2, ever.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> The Mets have had the most HR's in baseball since the trade deadline, totally all Murphy
> 
> They are the first team to have the fewest home runs for the first 3 months and the most over the last 2, ever.


The Mets are also the first team in baseball history to reach the World Series after producing the fewest runs in the Majors through July 31. This was an offensively inept ball club until the deadline. 

That doesn't diminish what :heston did, though. :woo :woo :side: 


Speaking of the GIANTS pitching situation... I must thank *MrMister* for pointing out that Buster Olney has been noting that the GIANTS will be going after Zack Greinke in free agency this offseason. From what I have been reading since, it looks like the GIANTS' "Plan A" for this offseason is to sign Greinke and Mike Leake, to create a Bumgarner-Greinke-Leake-Peavy-Cain/Heston...

My two responses to this are, as follows,

:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance

And,

Why am I foolishly getting my hopes up?! 
@CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @MillionDollarProns @scrilla


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Str8EdgePUNK said:


> The main difference between the Royals and the Mets this year is that Royals have the experience from last year so they know what they need to do. Royals have basically the same team as last year, so they have the edge. Ben Zobrist, Kendrys Morales and Alex Rios are major upgrades from Billy Butler, Nori Aoki and Omar Infante.
> 
> So the only Royals starters never in the World Series: Zobrist (2B), Morales(dh), Rios (rf), Cueto(sp), young (sp), volquez (sp)
> 
> ...


I don't think inexperience hurt KC at all last season. They just ran into an all time great legendary post season Madison Bumgarner. Sometimes you eat the bear, sometimes the bear eats you. 

The Royals were certainly good enough to win that World Series.

Really can't wait to see how this WS plays out. Lots of intriguing matchups here.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I am finally ready to return to this thread.

I'm hoping that it's a good series, I was really pulling for KC last year and seeing as those devilish Mets beat my Cubs I guess I'll have to continue with that.

Regardless, I want this to go to 6 or 7 games.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> I don't think inexperience hurt KC at all last season. They just ran into an all time great legendary post season Madison Bumgarner. Sometimes you eat the bear, sometimes the bear eats you.
> 
> The Royals were certainly good enough to win that World Series.
> 
> Really can't wait to see how this WS plays out. Lots of intriguing matchups here.


Right I agree with you that KC's inexperience last year didn't effect them at all and definitely could have won it, no questions asked.

But what I meant was this year they DO have the experience/edge so that will come in to play this time.

And plus they are a much stronger team this year with the new addition players factored in.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Let's go Royals. You reap what you sow, Deso. :benson


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

JUAN URIBE IS ACTIVE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

One of these two perennial loser franchises must finally win a World Series Championship.

On this day in 1985 the Royals won their first and last World Series Championship against the Vile, Villainous St. Louis Cardinals; on this day in 1986 the Mets won their second and last World Series Championship against the Boston Red Sox.

And before I can even finish this post Alcides Escobar hits an inside-the-park home run, standing up, with no throw in from the outfield. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Cespedes completely butchered that. :lmao Lagares should be in CF, METS.

Eerily similar plays have bookended the Royals' World Series appearances, from the 9th inning of Game 7 last year to the 1st inning of Game 1 this year. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

RKO was right about MOOSE. He's a sleeper.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Royals have a flair for the dramatic!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Going into the 14th inning now. bama4


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Fuck the Royals.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Hell of a Game 1.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Tremendous game. Exactly why I wanted to see these two play each other at the end.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I think you can chalk this up as a case of the Mets losing more so than the Royals winning. At the same time though, I have to give credit where it's due to the Royals bullpen in extra innings. This was the Mets game for the taking, despite the inside the park home run which had no business even happening at the start of the game. But unfortunately, with one final out to go, a miracle occurred for Royals fans and they got a chance. And they won. A couple things I want to take from this game:

Holy shit at the sloppy play. There were like four errors from both teams, and a few of them ended up resulting in the other team scoring. Hopefully that isn't a trend as the games go on.

Despite the result, I think that, going off of this game, the Mets are the superior team. The Royals struggled against the Mets hitting and got out of a few predicaments where the Mets had people in scoring position. Royals were extremely lucky that 4 runs is all the Mets were able to score on them, because they kept getting chances. They're going to have to find a way to stop the Mets hitting if they want any chance of winning games, because I seriously doubt they're going to get anymore inside the park home runs like they did last night. Also, they need to find a way to limit Daniel Murphy, who despite not hitting a home run last night, was still pretty effective. 

Well, on to game 2. In this game we will see Jacob deGrom vs Johnny Cueto. deGrom has been an absolute beast this post season, and with the fire that was probably lit under the Mets after this loss, I expect another good performance from him. Meanwhile, Cueto gave up 8 runs last time he pitched, so if you're a Royals fan, you have good reasons to be worried. Don't expect the Mets to go down swinging, they will be back in game 2 and they will be hungry for blood.

Also, fun fact:

The Mets won the world series in 1969 and 1986. In both of those series, the Mets lost game 1. In fact, in the second series, the Mets lost both games 1 and 2, both of which were at home.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

This game changed my opinion on the series. I thought the Royals would win in 5 maybe 6. This is going to be a strange thing to say based on a team losing, but I now think the Mets are going to win the World Series. Strange play by Cespedes, blown save, ball hitting the bag, 17 left on base, etc. Easily could be up 1-0. And to be honest since I suspect Harvey is out of gas, he may wind up the worst starter the Royals face in the series and they didn't hit him all that well. Mets bullpen is better than I thought too. Royals have an edge there, but the Mets are not some butcher bullpen either like I suspected. From what I've read on Familia most would be very surprised if the blown save hurt his confidence at all. So odds of Familia blowing another save in this series? Low I would think.. No matter who wins I definitely think it's going 6 or 7. Might be an all timer series too. These teams look incredibly even.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:harper:bayley:dancingpenguin:WillWOW!!! What a game 1!!!!! This game had everything, you name it it happened last night. 

That might have been the greatest baseball game I've ever seen.:Banderas

Game 2 is gonna be very interesting.:like

I have a feeling Cueto's gonna throw some fireballs tonight.:book


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

world series up against basketball and still the ratings went up. giants are a no buy team, mlb should focus on making sure those buys don't make it because it's clear no one outside of san fran wants to watch them. :mj


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Magic actually posting this in here :lmao

geek


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I really don't know why Fox hired that piece of trash A Rod. I didn't know I could ever hate anybody on Fox more than Joe Buck.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Natecore said:


> I really don't know why Fox hired that piece of trash A Rod. I didn't know I could ever hate anybody on Fox more than Joe Buck.


You really don't know why? Truly? I can think of a couple obvious reasons.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Royals post-season this year should be called "Angels in the Outfield 2". I have never seen so much BABIP luck for a team in my life.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:mj @LUCK



Natecore said:


> I really don't know why Fox hired that piece of trash A Rod. I didn't know I could ever hate anybody on Fox more than Joe Buck.


Alex Rodriguez is awesome. Easily one of the most informative panelists for this postseason. I don't know why people hold it against him that he "cheated"--everybody cheats, everybody worth a damn. You aren't trying if you aren't cheating. From 1889 which saw Pud Galvin, pitcher for the Pittsburgh Alleghenys--forerunner to the Pittsburgh Pirates--using Brown-Sequard Elixir to Babe Ruth injecting himself with the extract of sheep testicles in 1925 through the "greenies" amphetamines of the 1950s and '60s, and beyond. 
@THANOS Agreed that the Royals use "BABIP" to their advantage, and at times frustratingly so--I'll never forget the craziness they put together in Game 6 of last year's World Series, if the GIANTS had lost that Series I'd be having nightmares from it... But at the same time...

The Royals create much of their BABIP-fueled "luck." 

I foretold this before the Series started but this Series truly reminds me of 2012. Scary-looking rotation of power pitchers in the Tigers/Mets, a rotation that piles up the strikeouts a mile high, but they had the misfortune of facing the team--Giants/Royals--who put the ball in play by far the most in Major League Baseball that season, and struck out the least, and feasted on high-velocity fastballs like no one else. 

Predictable imo. :side: :shrug


Still, the METS won the National League Pennant and that's more than any Dodgers team can say post-1988!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



THANOS said:


> The Royals post-season this year should be called "Angels in the Outfield 2". I have never seen so much BABIP luck for a team in my life.


Pretty much this in a nut shell. But to be fair, Royals are still doing a pretty good job in this one. It's looking like it's another one of those nights for the Royals where it's theirs for the taking.



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> Still, the METS won the National League Pennant and that's more than any Dodgers team can say post-1988!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance


Now hold on, The Mets could still win this series. Remember, this isn't the first time they were down 2-0 and won a world series. Hell, they could still win this game. Who knows. We've seen some crazy shit happen in baseball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Agreed, @AlternateDemise.

What we know about baseball is simply that: nothing which we believe will happen will, and all which is unpredictable is what will occur. From first-pitch inside-the-park-homers to marathon games depending on Jonathan NIESE and Chris YOUNG and Bartolo COLON to keep extending the game out, the game is never what we think it will be and always what we least expect. :mark: :mark: :mark: LUV U BASEBALL! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Royals World Series to lose.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Bud Black appears to have been tapped to become the Washington Nationals' new manager.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Easy to make your own "luck" when you've got the talent to. That much is obvious.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Has Deso abandoned the Mets? :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

I would just like to point out that today, October 28, 2015, is the Three-Year Anniversary of the San Francisco Giants winning the 2012 World Series.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Series over.

At worst, Kansas City in 5.

Don't sweep your League Championships people!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Royals are all very good contact hitters. Those guys get hot, rest in pieces. Kluber, Carrasco, and Salazar all got rocked at times by KC. Royals are just good. They would not be in back to back WS if they were just lucky.

This ain't over at all. Mets could win back to back games and tie it up.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

WOW!!:heyman6 All day long on the sports radio/tv it was "Degrom!! Degrom!! Degrom!!":Hall: NOBODY thought Cueto had a chance!:fact NOBODY!!!! They thought the ALMIGHTY METS were gonna come in to Kansas City and run rough shod on the Royals and shut them down. :booklel

Degrom pitched a good game.:applause But even he couldnt fight off the hungry pack of dogs in the 5th inning when it was feeding time!!!::hano:MAD:Brock:reigns2:Cocky




But the winner of the game no doubt is the man everybody thought was gonna blow it and that man hails from the dominican republic, he is.....

JOOOHHHNNNNYYY CUUUEETTOO!!!!:bow:bow:bow

CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!:woo:woo:woo:wooCUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!:dance:dance:danceCUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!CUETO!!:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


2 hits METS fans!! 2 hits!! Good job DUDA!!!:brock4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



MrMister said:


> The Royals are all very good contact hitters. Those guys get hot, rest in pieces. Kluber, Carrasco, and Salazar all got rocked at times by KC. Royals are just good. They would not be in back to back WS if they were just lucky.
> 
> This ain't over at all. Mets could win back to back games and tie it up.


Yeah, this is exactly the kind of well-reasoned and cogent analysis that we don't need in this thread. Please do better next time. osey2 ence :bum :lincecum4


By the way...

@CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @scrilla @MillionDollarProns 

I would just like to point out that today, October 29, 2015, is the One-Year Anniversary of the San Francisco Giants winning the 2014 World Series.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Who's KC starting tomorrow? Medlin?

Blue Jays GM is leaving, fire sale in Toronto imminent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

http://www.foxsports.com/mlb/kansas-city-royals-team-stats?season=2015&type=2

Royals BABIP for this post season is .286. During the regular season it was .301. They are unlucky actually :garrett


So Toronto will destroy their team? lol ok give us Tulo. Will give you Andrus. Tulo is in decline anyway.



Don Mattingly is the manager for the Marlins. Miami/SF NLCS in 2016:mark:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



RKing85 said:


> Series over.
> 
> At worst, Kansas City in 5.
> 
> Don't sweep your League Championships people!


:kobe

What a ridiculous thing to say. This series isn't over yet, not by a long shot.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Just gonna step in on this off day and say DONNIE BASEBALL! Think it's a great hire and he will be able to truly manage without any up stairs interference. From what I hear LA was setting the lineups for him. Just a mess over there. Can't score runs ever for their Ace. The same way we took in a Dee Gordon that a lot of people thought was just a ho hum pick up I think DONNIE BASEBALL will have the same type of rejuvenation. At least, a guy can dream. fpalm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Loria's gonna fire him halfway through the season anyways, that way we can be paying 4 managers at once


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> Who's KC starting tomorrow? Medlin?
> 
> Blue Jays GM is leaving, fire sale in Toronto imminent.


Yordano "Ace" Ventura:Cocky


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Joel Anthony said:


> Just gonna step in on this off day and say DONNIE BASEBALL! Think it's a great hire and he will be able to truly manage without any up stairs interference. From what I hear LA was setting the lineups for him. Just a mess over there. Can't score runs ever for their Ace. The same way we took in a Dee Gordon that a lot of people thought was just a ho hum pick up I think DONNIE BASEBALL will have the same type of rejuvenation. At least, a guy can dream. fpalm





Stax Classic said:


> Loria's gonna fire him halfway through the season anyways, that way we can be paying 4 managers at once


Gentlemen, I was just reading that Jeffrey Loria was furious with Dan Jennings because Jennings kept playing Marcell Ozuna... http://larrybrownsports.com/baseball/jeffrey-loria-dan-jennings-marcell-ozuna/279744 

MLBTR/MLB Trade Rumors has been saying for six weeks that Ozuna is on the trading block this winter.

I sincerely believe the GIANTS should jump in, 'cause the water's warm. OZUNA could be a great GIANT. 

Also throw in that Giancarlo Stanton dude, I mean, why not? :side:

But seriously Ozuna-to-the-Giants with the Giants sending Angel Pagan somewhere while eating a huge portion of Pagan's final year of his contract, financially, makes a world of sense. Perhaps a three-team trade at the Winter Meetings?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Apparently, the Blue Jays ownership was not happy about how many prospects it took to land Tulo and Price. Interesting that success now can cost you your job still.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Multi-quote function never works.

I don't think that the Giants can top the Indians offering of Carasco for Ozuna Deso


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659901286498873344Is the version I saw Bruiser


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Stax Classic said:


> Multi-quote function never works.
> 
> I don't think that the Giants can top the Indians offering of Carasco for Ozuna Deso
> 
> ...


Sounds like the ownership was in the midst of an erotic massage and found a way to fuck up the happy ending. It will be all the more interesting if Toronto hits the skids next year after all this. Funny how management sometimes just can't get out of their own way fast enough. 

As for Mattingly going down to Miami...the way things are going down there right now you could have Jesus Christ Himself managing down there and he'd still not be able to do anything. Loria has no clue how to run a team and whenever he's had halfway-competent people run the show he chases them off.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

If Ozzie can't fix it, no one can


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I'm not sure if anyone's noticed, but the roles have basically reversed tonight. Now the Mets are giving the Royals a royal ass whooping and the Royals don't seem to have an answer for it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@AryaDark @AlternateDemise @Joff






You tell 'em, Rowdy. :cry

METS

Also, uh... In 1986, the Mets lost Game 1 by one run; lost Game 2 by six runs. In 2015, the Mets lost Game 1 by one run; lost Game 2 by six runs.

The New York Mets won Game 3 by six runs. They are up by six going to the 9th inning right now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

METS :mark:


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'm not sure if anyone's noticed, but the roles have basically reversed tonight. Now the Mets are giving the Royals a royal ass whooping and the Royals don't seem to have an answer for it.


Yeah except for the Royals got more than 2 hits and 1 run.:Cocky


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

this 1986 WS sameness better stop soon


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

*Venture lost so all is right with the world. Royals to win the next 2.*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I hate the fucking Royals. Everytime a ball gets near a player on a pitch all they do is talk shit and bitch. Like shut the fuck up, not everyone is trying to hit your fucking players. Pieces of shit. Although, I do hope someone fucking knocks out Mousuckass.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@Hawk Harrelson

I was actually coming in to this thread to say something not too dissimilar from your post.

It's difficult to see how the Kansas City Royals, as a group, could not be bigger babies after tonight.

I found it profoundly hypocritical of the Royals--who were starting an apparent sociopath in Yordano Ventura tonight, who's been head-hunting since Day 1--to become apoplectic because Noah Syndergaard decided to throw one inside fastball to set the tone in Game 3. Ventura has not only thrown at players' heads with high-velocity fastballs, he has threatened to hit them in the future. And the Royals, led by ringleaders Mike Moustakas and Eric Hosmer, are indignant about Syndergaard throwing that one pitch which was unquestionably a tactical move, whatever one thinks of the decision to start the game that way (it had everything to do with Alcidies Escobar swinging at practically every first pitch ever), not a move performed out of any malice or head-hunting. 

The Royals, through their actions and with their words as a team but namely from Moustakas and Hosmer after the game, were downright embarrassing.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> @Hawk Harrelson
> 
> I was actually coming in to this thread to say something not too dissimilar from your post.
> 
> ...




Someone should probably tweet the Royals that Ventura has been head hunting with his fastball all season. I would if I had a twitter, but I don't have one.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@Hawk Harrelson I do not tweet, either. Perhaps I could write the Royals a letter with a quill pen and mail it to them.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I agree with you guys wholeheartedly, I can't stand the Royals for that reason. My Jays may bark a bit after "several" pitches are thrown at their heads, but they don't have a history of throwing at other players. The Royals on the hand are full of doucebags like Ventura, Volquez (RIP to his father), Moose, Rios, and the ring leader himself Yost (such a prick to listen to in post-game interviews).

Moose last night reminded me of this.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That was oldschool baseball at its finest with Syndergaard announcing his presence with authority. I miss the days when a pitcher could throw inside and you didn't hear whining and complaining about it from the players or the media. It set the tone that the Mets weren't just going to roll over and go away.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Str8EdgePUNK said:


> Yeah except for the Royals got more than 2 hits and 1 run.:Cocky


:kobe

Congrats, you managed to do better at hitting than a team that got no hit twice this season.



AryaDark said:


> *Venture lost so all is right with the world. Royals to win the next 2.*


Normally I'd disagree, but honestly I don't even agree either. This series is hard to call at this point.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Well Mets fans, the shots have been fired. 
:deanfpalm
To all you bird brains who say the Royals have been doing that all year, that's bullshit. Ventura may have thrown some fastballs below the neck and Herrera may have too. But I dont believe they ever meant to aim at someones head.
:henry3
And another thing Mets fans are terrible. You dont laugh when someone almost gets hit in the head. "Thor" said earlier that day he had a "Master plan".....
:Out
*The Royals play clean baseball until someone from the other team makes a dirty move.*
The Royals arent just a team they are a family. When you fuck with one you fuck with them all. Moose and Hosmer got mad so they defended their brother, Esky and rightfully so.....

Congrats MEts, you threw the Royals off their game and stole the win.

But get ready cause the war is on......:MAD


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

^ Volquez "admitted' to trying to throw at Donaldson earlier this year, and Ventura went on a twitter rant about how he would throw at Bautista next time he saw him, not to forget everything that happened with him and Oakland. I could post evidence of the above if you'd like?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



> To all you bird brains who say the Royals have been doing that all year, that's bullshit. Ventura may have thrown some fastballs below the neck and Herrera may have too. But I dont believe they ever meant to aim at someones head.



Herrera literally threw the pitch and was walking off as the pitch was going towards the batter's head earlier this year. Don't even start this bullshit.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> Herrera literally threw the pitch and was walking off as the pitch was going towards the batter's head earlier this year. Don't even start this bullshit.


Ok sure pal, whatever. 
:eyeroll

Bottomline is Royals play clean until some one fucks with us. Dont start no shit, wont be no shit. :red


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Str8EdgePUNK said:


> Ok sure pal, whatever.
> :eyeroll
> 
> So why didn't they try to hit Ventura or Herrera instead of Esky?:red




http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...herrera-throws-at-brett-lawrie-002849764.html



Get KC's dick out of your mouth. Dude literally throws it at Lawrie's head, POINTS AT HIS OWN HEAD saying he's hitting him in the head next time for sure.

http://www.si.com/mlb/2015/04/18/ka...e-video-slide-alcides-escobar-yordano-ventura

Oh look, Ventura a day later hits Lawrie again, cause ya know, he wasn't already almost killed by Herrera the day before...ON PURPOSE.



inb4 but but but but but Lawrie slid hard and injured one of our players. He obviously didn't even mean to hurt him, So yea, let's throw a 100 MPH pitch at someones head that could ruin someones career.



> So why didn't they try to hit Ventura or Herrera instead of Esky?



I don't even know what you're getting at here. Why would the Mets try to hit one of those 2....1 considering they're pitchers and rarely bat, 2 why the hell would Herrera ever bat, he's a relief pitcher. 3, Ventura and Herrera have nothing to do with the Mets, we are talking about earlier in the year.


-edit- 

Stop editing your post, why not leave


> So why didn't they try to hit Ventura or Herrera instead of Esky?


. Like that has to be the dumbest comment ever.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Brewers are better than either of these teams.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



gobsayscomeon said:


> The Brewers are better than either of these teams.



@A-C-P You have another Brewers fan on here!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> @A-C-P You have another Brewers fan on here!


I have this feeling the Brewers will shock the world next year!!!


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

There are ways to get back at pitchers who don't hit, pal. Look it up dumbass. Learn

I give the Mets credit they played great last night. They won. I'm not even mad the Royals lost. It's all good.

The big thing here is people pointing fingers at the Royals for starting fights and being thugs.

I watched every Royals game this year and they never started any fights. 

All that fighting and yelling was because the other teams fucked with them first and it got carried away.

When Ventura, Herrera, and Volquez did what they did, they did it on instinct to fight back.

But then when someone does it to the Royals, not only is it "no big deal" they get upset when the Royals fight back.

Noah Synderguard planned his out before the game started, which is fucked up.

So basically what Im saying here is Thor took it to the danger zone last night and when he did so he opened a can of worms.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Marlins will be better than the Brewers next year


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Come on mets.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

The Mets tilting +_+

Dam the Royals.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Fuck the Royals.

Dam it Cespedes. 

Argh.

-___-

Dam.

Not liking the Mets chances tomorrow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

I believe Deso is secretly rooting for Kansas City.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Dem mets fans looked dejected af at the end of that game. KC just has it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Nah, @Ace Boogie. Last night's events actually turned me more in favor of the Mets and against the Royals than ever before. 

However... 

Ned Yost is completely out-managing Terry Collins. Yost wasn't afraid to use his closer for two innings, while Collins foolishly used Familia in a 9-3 ballgame for three outs and was terrified of going to him before the 9th tonight. "Oh, no, can't use him for six outs... But now that there are two men on, I can for five outs!" Quite logical, Mr. Collins, you imbecile. The Mets' bullpen before you get to Familia is a tire fire and it's obvious Familia needs to cover as many outs as possible. Meanwhile, Yost shoves Davis out there for two innings, to close it out, unafraid, because he's actually concerned with winning the World Series. 

Also, Yoenis Cespedes is an idiot. :lmao

Nevertheless, go METS! :cheer


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Another game that the Mets basically coughed up. I wouldn't be as disappointed about this if it was simply the case of the Royals outplaying the Mets (and it was certainly the case in game 2), but it honestly hasn't been. The Royals got more hits tonight, but how many of those runs that they scored can be attributed to errors? Statictics will show that 4 of the 5 runs the Royals scored tonight were made possible off of errors from the Mets (the misthrow by Bartolo and the missed play by Murphy). Forget the Mets hitting. Their sloppy play and their inability to close out games has been their biggest issue.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

It's pretty much all mental right now with the Mets.

They are tiliting.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Murphy fucked up everything. The Mets' should know that even if you give them the slightest of chances they'll take it with both hands and take the game away from you.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

@CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

I would just like to point out that today, November 1, 2015, is the Five-Year Anniversary of the San Francisco Giants winning the 2010 World Series.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> @CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @scrilla @MillionDollarProns
> 
> I would just like to point out that today, November 1, 2015, is the Five-Year Anniversary of the San Francisco Giants winning the 2010 World Series.


I remember it well. I would also like to note that it's been* 27 years and 12 days* since The Dodgers won the World Series. :heston


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

:lmao @SHIV

One of the greatest things about this 2015 World Series? Whoever emerges victorious will have leapfrogged the Dodgers in the longest-World-Series-Championship-drought standings. osey2 (Meanwhile, if the Royals do pull it off, which is quite likely, the legend of :bum somehow grows only greater... :side


----------



## TiBrin72 (Sep 12, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Fuck off Duda.. you and Murphy make a great defensive duo!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



TiBrin72 said:


> Fuck off Duda.. you and Murphy make a great defensive duo!!


Oh please. All credit to Hosmer on that play. A snap, flat footed throw that had to be perfect is tough for any player.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

That is what Matt Harvey gets for disobeying his manager!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

C'mon New York, roll over and die like everyone knows you are going to do.

I want to go to bed.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Gotta love watching the Steroid Fatty giving up a bases clearing double! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Congrats Royals. Shame Yost couldn't lead the Brewers to a World Series victory :mj2


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Royals are an incredible team. They do everything right. Well deserving of being champs.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Congrats Royals! I love watching baseball teams celebrate winning the World Series!

And stick the loss up your asses, Mets! :mark: After you shine it up real nice of course! :rock5 I hope to never see you in the WS again!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

ESKEY MAGIC


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

Royals just played better baseball. 

Well deserved.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

This tells the tale of the 2015 World Series better than anything else:

Mets' Peak Win Expectancy in their four losses:

Game 1, 9th inning: 90.0%

Game 2, 5th inning: 65.2% (by far the weakest)

Game 4, 8th inning: 84.6%

Game 5, 8th inning: 95.2%

Terry Collins's managerial malpractice with the Mets bullpen--which, it must be noted, is truly a tire fire until you get to Familia, who uncharacteristically blew the Game 1 save--was remarkable. Using Familia for the 9th inning in a 9-3 game in Game 3, and consequently being afraid to go to him before the 9th inning in Game 4. There was also the point of using Yoenis Cespedes in centerfield which was clearly a massive mistake which cost the Mets dearly throughout much of the Series. 

It takes nothing away from the Royals and their ability to seize the opportunities presented to them to note that the Mets were majorly instrumental in losing these games which they nearly had won, and, really, should have had won. I had defended Daniel Murphy's play, but tonight, his error was cataclysmic and downright fatal, and of course as *MrMister* knows Addison Reed is undeserving of any faith...


The good news is this... Courtesy of a GREAT GIANTS FAN I know, Mr. David Tiao:

http://twitter.com/davidtiao/status/654895468351123456/photo/1 

I wish I knew how to "embed" tweets. 
@CamillePunk @SHIV @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @Kaep'n Crunch

EVEN YEAR IS COMING!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

You just put the long number from the URL between status and photo into the TWEET tags. 

Like this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654895468351123456


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*

This post is a test, *MrMister*, very important, and it's not like us GIANTS fans would ever spam the MLB thread...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654895468351123456
Thank you, @CamillePunk.  I shall also look into Stefan Molyneux's videos on Determinism! :mark:

Also, thanks to @Soul Cat, who I see repped me the instructions for embedding a tweet. :lol Thanks!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> This post is a test, *MrMister*, very important, and it's not like us GIANTS fans would ever spam the MLB thread...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654895468351123456
> ...


Thank you for posting this.Even number year,you say? *THE NORTH (of California) REMEMBERS!!!* :mark::mark::mark:

It was a good Series to watch. The Mets could have easily won three of those games, but The Royals seized the initiative when they had to. I was very impressed by Matt Harvey, but he just couldnt quite muster that superhuman effort needed to topple The Royals like Madbum did. Congrats to The Kansas City Royals on a well deserved championship. :clap


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: WORLD SERIES CHAMPS: KANSAS CITY ROYALS aka DH > NL*



Hawk Harrelson said:


> @A-C-P You have another Brewers fan on here!


:WOO


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: @SHIV So very true!

I reported here that Bud Black had been tapped to become the Washington Nationals' next manager. This report, I am afraid to admit, was false. 

Apparently the Nationals moved on from Black and are now looking at Dusty Baker to be their next manager...

Dusty. Baker.
@scrilla 

I repeat: Dusty. Baker.

:faint:

:lmao

Nationals are never, ever winning a World Series. 


Also I see that *MrMister* is trying to get me riled up with the thread title. Nice try, *MrMister*, but it's not going to work. 

You can't play me that easily.

You're not going to get at me with that thread title.

Nope.

Not. Happening.





Fuck off, *MrMister*, imo. :side:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Where do you guys see some of the top free agents going?

Matt Wieters (30)
Chris Davis (30)
Ben Zobrist (35)
Ian Desmond (30)
Yoenis Cespedes (30)
Alex Gordon (32)
Justin Upton (28)
Jason Heyward (26)
Johnny Cueto (30)
Zack Greinke (32)
David Price (30)
Jordan Zimmermann (30)

=================

Matt Wieters (30) Chicago White Sox
Chris Davis (30) Cleveland Indians 
Ben Zobrist (35) New York Yankees
Ian Desmond (30) Pittsburgh Pirates 
Yoenis Cespedes (30) Seattle Mariners 
Alex Gordon (32) Boston Red Sox
Justin Upton (28) Los Angeles Angels 
Jason Heyward (26) San Francisco Giants
Johnny Cueto (30) Boston Red Sox
Zack Greinke (32) San Francisco Giants
David Price (30) Chicago Cubs
Jordan Zimmermann (30) Los Angeles Angels

I was searching google for Cleveland Indians depth chart. 










haha they have the Twins outfield for the picture, even yahoo hates them


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Am so disappointed in my drive time radio guys discussing the Mariners and Rays trade. They didn't know any of the TB players, AND could not make a joke about 1970 AL MVP Boog Powell being traded in 2015, there can't be two people with that name.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm about 99.9% sure Gordo' is staying in KC.:reigns2

I also have a good feeling Zobie MIGHT stay too but Idk :tenay


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tata Toothy said:


> Where do you guys see some of the top free agents going?
> 
> Matt Wieters (30)
> Chris Davis (30)
> ...


I like your predictions, by and large. They all tend to make sense.... Except I don't think the GIANTS sign Heyward. The Cardinals and Giants are quite similar in how they generally approach free agents--they like to "test drive" them, as it were, and then sign them the following offseason. Heyward would fit that mold for St. Louis like Matt Holliday and many others before him. I think with a spectacular rotation and bullpen and an aging position player core the Cards will dish out the moneys necessary to keep Heyward wearing the birds on a bat. 

Speaking of Missouri baseball teams, I suspect that the Royals at least have a shot at bringing Alex Gordon back. Ben Zobrist and Johnny Cueto, none chance. However, there is a true, almost familial connection between this organization and this player, and the Royals will doubtless stay modest elsewhere in free agency, so this might be the one place where they prove wiling to spend some. The Red Sox seriously need to focus on pitching, if they're going to spend anything significant this offseason at all--Gordon is not the right fit for Boston. 

I don't see Ian Desmond and the Pittsburgh Pirates being a fit, either, unless perhaps he actually bites on accepting a one-year "pillow contract" with which to reestablish value. 

For a team like the Los Angeles Angels, with so many holes in their lineup, Ben Zobrist makes all of the sense in the world. With so many contracts expiring after 2016 I am strongly inclined to believe that the Angels will be major players this winter, both for pitching but especially for some position player relief. 

Matt Wieters is one of the more interesting storylines of the offseason, for he's been underwhelming and/or injured for a long time now, but he's a Scott Boras client so you know somebody is going to overpay for the switch-hitting catcher. 

Definitely agree that the Cubs' #1 target will be David Price. They will try to do everything in their power to reunite Price with Joe Maddon and they need the rotation boost to slot someone in-between Arrieta and Lester (or, if Arrieta comes back down to earth, the rotation would at least be led by Price and Lester and then Arrieta). 

Predict that Johnny Cueto will be this winter's James Shields. He and his agent will overestimate his market but he'll still find a comfortable landing spot before Spring Training. Boston would be a fit. 

GIANTS just declined the options of Nori Aoki and Marlon Byrd. The first was a surprise, the second not at all. I would have liked to have seen the GIANTS keep Aoki as a bird in the hand with that inexpensive option but apparently they believe they have bigger fish to fry. Sources that I trust, from *MrMister* pointing to Buster Olney, and to Grant Brisbee over at SB Nation, are all saying that the GIANTS will do everything in their power to, at the very least, drive up Zack Greinke's price. This could become a major bidding war. Rumor has it that Greinke's agent attempted to renegotiate his deal this past summer and the Dodgers rebuffed those efforts. Moreover, supposedly Greinke has a major sense of admiration for the GIANTS as an organization, and for Bochy as a manager. So this will be interesting. 



Stax Classic said:


> Am so disappointed in my drive time radio guys discussing the Mariners and Rays trade. They didn't know any of the TB players, AND could not make a joke about 1970 AL MVP Boog Powell being traded in 2015, there can't be two people with that name.


:lmao 

What a fascinating trade. Seems like a fairly clear win for the Mariners, but it's not exactly a huge deal either way. 



Str8EdgePUNK said:


> I'm about 99.9% sure Gordo' is staying in KC.:reigns2
> 
> I also have a good feeling Zobie MIGHT stay too but Idk :tenay


:lol

Sorry to burst your bubble but that 99.9% figure is far too high. No free agent is ever that close to being with any team until he is in the middle of signing his name on the new contract, and even then it's probably not that high because the team can void it if he doesn't pass the subsequent physical (hello Mike Napoli). 

Having said that, yes, I believe Gordon is Kansas City's best shot. He may even take something of a "hometown discount" to remain a Royal for life. 

Zobrist's market will be too wild for the Royals to stay in it for very long. I even just read a direct source from their front office admitting that Cueto and Zobrist are effectively "gone" as of now. They should focus on Gordon and perhaps Chris Young. 

Another note on the Royals:

You look at that rotation and you realize that having MLB's best defense is invaluable. That attribute as a team can make a bunch of mediocre pitchers look vastly better than they have any right to look. Not to say that Edinson Volquez didn't put together a stellar year by his standards, because he did, but it is the truth of the matter. 

Moreover, was reading that in MLB's 2015 regular season, one out of every five at-bats ended in a strikeout. In MLB's 2015 postseason, one out of every _four_ at-bats ended in a strikeout.

One can see why having a team packed with high-contact hitters just works. Ask the 2012 and 2014 Giants; ask the 2014 and 2015 Royals. 

I suspect more and more teams will be moving toward the Giants/Cardinals/Royals, etceteras, player draft philosophy, which tends to emphasize hitting for contact over, say, hitting for power (which tends to go with strikeouts).


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> I like your predictions, by and large. They all tend to make sense.... Except I don't think the GIANTS sign Heyward. The Cardinals and Giants are quite similar in how they generally approach free agents--they like to "test drive" them, as it were, and then sign them the following offseason. Heyward would fit that mold for St. Louis like Matt Holliday and many others before him. I think with a spectacular rotation and bullpen and an aging position player core the Cards will dish out the moneys necessary to keep Heyward wearing the birds on a bat.



A lot of my predictions were just shots in the dark. Its so hard to predict these things, Heyward was one of the toughest guys to pick. The only reason I didn't pick the Cardinals because I don't believe they will spend the money on him.

I believe Matt Holliday has the highest contract in Cardinals history, Heyword could get a bigger deal from other teams. Its crazy but Heyword could touch the $170,000-200,000(That's a lot of money for a guy with great defense but no pop in his bat).. I could see the Yankees giving him a deal similar to Ellsbury.. I just believe the Cardinals could be out bid very easily.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tata Toothy said:


> A lot of my predictions were just shots in the dark. Its so hard to predict these things, Heyward was one of the toughest guys to pick. The only reason I didn't pick the Cardinals because I don't believe they will spend the money on him.
> 
> I believe Matt Holliday has the highest contract in Cardinals history, Heyword could get a bigger deal from other teams. Its crazy but Heyword could touch the $170,000-200,000(That's a lot of money for a guy with great defense but no pop in his bat).. I could see the Yankees giving him a deal similar to Ellsbury.. I just believe the Cardinals could be out bid very easily.


All free agent predictions are "just shots in the dark..." :lol  Nobody knows. We occasionally have cases that seem preordained, like Pablo Sandoval-to-Boston, and David Price-to-the-Cubs might be this year's example (and then again it might not!) but most of the time these decisions have so many details and nuances to them that no one from the outside can reasonably guess... Though it's still fun to do so!

I never thought of the _Yankees_ as suitors for Jason Heyward but I'll say this about that: based on park factors, were the Yankees to sign Heyward this offseason, and stick him defensively in their more spacious left field than right field, he would be quite the fit. The park effects would make his bat play up with that short porch in right field.

Heyward is unquestionably the all-around best free agent on the market this winter. The GIANTS majorly need pitching but were they to decide to sign Jason Heyward and cobble something together via trade or what-have-you for the starting rotation I would not complain. Heyward was a 6-win player these past two seasons, and he's only 26, so he's really entering his prime as a position player. Most pitchers irreparably break by age 30-32. Heyward will cost a fortune because he's such a fantastic player but he may ultimately be the best market-rate deal this offseason, even at $180+ million or whatever he ends up making since now a win on the open market costs about $8M.

I suspect the Cardinals will pay up in this case but I do agree that he would represent an outlier for them should they go ahead and sign him long-term.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cespedes makes more sense for SF :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't expect the Tigers to be in on the big name guys (Price, Greinke) but if they are, I hope it is on Heyward. He's young, he's a great defender, and he could ideally be a nice leadoff or #2 hitter (since we know Miggy is entrenched in #3 spot). His worst season was still a 2 fWAR season, and that was in 2011. He's about the one guy I could justify the Tigers going big on in FA, since I'm hesitant to dump any more big money contracts on pitchers 30 or older. You don't want too many $25 MM AAV contracts, but he'd be one spending the farm on.

As for a realistic wish list... let's take a look: they have 111.8 MM tied up into 5 guys. Considering they had ~162 MM last year, that gives you ~ 50 MM (lets give or take 5 MM) to spend. There's about 11 guys under team control for next year, give or take one or two, so at about 500K/player (again a guesstimate) that puts us at ~117.5 MM for 15-16 players. Include four arbitration raises, about 13 MM, and now we go to 130 MM for 20 players. We'll assume one or two players will make the roster on league minimum, so more or less, we have 30ish MM to spend on 3-4 players. 

Main needs are probably two SPs, a few relievers, and a COF. Obviously that's more than 3-4 players, but we'll assume they'll try to fill in all but maybe 1-2 bullpen roles in house. So here a possible haul:

Scott Kazmir or Yovani Gallardo (projected ~14-15 MM)
Bartolo Colon (10 MM)
Chris Young (OF) (6 MM)
Ryan Madson (5 MM)

That's ~36 MM, which is a little more than I expect, but some of that could be rounding errors. Don't think that'd be a bad haul. Gives you the ability to only have to fill in 1 starter from the minors (likley Norris), allows you to platoon Young with Gose, and it gives you another reliable bullpen arm besides Wilson, Hardy, and Al Al. Probably won't get any of those guys, but that's the type of offseason I expect the Tigers to go after.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It's blowing up on the news down here that former Braves pitcher Tommy Hanson is dead at 29.

RIP dude always remember getting mad when I went to games he started cause he took forever in between pitches. He was p awesome for a few years there, but then kind of just faded away


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

My guys Nolan Arenado and Kevin Kiermier taking home them golden gloves.

Hech missing pretty much all of September didn't help him but I have no problem with Simmons taking it home again.
Eh..wait, what's that you say....? fpalm

Had Genius Jennings not tinkered too much and let Yeli play left instead of center so much he definitely comes closer but tbh I don't think it would have mattered. Marte was far beyond beyond better this year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Whoever gives Heyward the monster contract will regret it. 100 mill for a defensive player who is average as fuck offensively is nuts.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That's why he's going to a big market team like the Angels or Giants


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Godway said:


> Whoever gives Heyward the monster contract will regret it. 100 mill for a defensive player who is average as fuck offensively is nuts.


He's much better than average offensively. And he's 26. He's the best bet to retain value throughout his contract, although I expect him to have some sort of opt out that lets him dip into FA again when he's 29-30. 

if he was 30-31 looking for a huge deal I'd agree with you, but I'd say he's much safer than a Price or Grienke to throw your big money around, given age and position they play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heyward's slash line last season was .293/.359/.483

That's damn good. He also is ok in the K% department. He's good. His power has never developed (save that one season), but otherwise he's a quality bat with stellar defense.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed with *PP* and *MrMister*. Greinke and Price could both blow up rather quickly considering their age and their position. Free agent pitchers are enormous risks. Unless we're talking about Cliff Lee, the idea is generally, under the best of circumstances, to accrue all of the value at the front end of the deal, and not care much about what the back end of the contract looks like. Jon Lester with the Cubs in 2015, for instance, was huge, being a 5-win pitcher. Will he be a 5-win pitcher in 2018? Quite possibly no. Or he might be. In any case he's already provided considerable value even at his expensive annual salary, for one year. That would be the goal for any team that signs a Greinke or Price or even Jordan Zimmermann. 

Jason Heyward at age 26 has the best projected outlook over the next five years of any free agent, and it's by a massive gap, too. Value is value, and his defense is a colossal asset for any contender. Teams with large outfields like the aforementioned Giants or Angels as noted by *Stax* would be terrific fits. I suspect he stays with St. Louis and the Cardinals give him a large contract but with that opt-out about which *PP* was writing, so that both he and the team can get out from under the deal when he's around 30 or 31. Or perhaps Heyward tries to get his big pay day right now with a deal that takes him to his mid-thirties. In which case the Cardinals might have to see him go considering that would not fit their standard _modus operandi_.


In any event, enough with that nonsense. As @Joel Anthony was noting above, thanks to baseball writers including SABR as 25% of the justification for Gold Gloves now, and because of his resplendent 2015 season both defensively _and_ offensively, hitting 21 home runs, and becoming a power bat that no one saw coming, San Francisco Giants shortstop, the Prince of Pleasanton, Brandon Crawford, has ended the interminable, nine-year-long San Francisco Giants drought of Gold Gloves, by becoming the National League's Gold Glove winner at the shortstop position! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance It cannot be overstated how completely, truly earned this was! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance the National League's Gold Glove winner at the shortstop position! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance It cannot be overstated how completely, truly earned this was! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance the National League's Gold Glove winner at the shortstop position! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance It cannot be overstated how completely, truly earned this was! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance the National League's Gold Glove winner at the shortstop position! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance It cannot be overstated how completely, truly earned this was! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance the National League's Gold Glove winner at the shortstop position! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance It cannot be overstated how completely, truly earned this was! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance the National League's Gold Glove winner at the shortstop position! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance It cannot be overstated how completely, truly earned this was! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance the National League's Gold Glove winner at the shortstop position! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance It cannot be overstated how completely, truly earned this was! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

GIANTS 
@CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @MillionDollarProns @scrilla


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

My prince. :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heyward patrolling the OF at ATT would be pretty great. Plus since it's even year, he will deliver tons of clutch hits and clutch baserunning. He could be the new Panda srs.

Just not fat.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

@DesolationRow You realize Hech was the better player than Crawford this year, right?

Heck, MIA's entire Mi was better than SF's


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @scrilla @MillionDollarProns



CamillePunk said:


> My prince. :mj2


I remember when the GIANTS were looking at him in the 2008 draft. That 2008 draft, *Camille*... osey2 taken fifth overall in the first round; Brandon Crawford, your prince, in the fourth round. What a draft, quintessential to the #evenyeardynasty . :banderas 



MrMister said:


> Heyward patrolling the OF at ATT would be pretty great. Plus since it's even year, he will deliver tons of clutch hits and clutch baserunning. He could be the new Panda srs.
> 
> Just not fat.


Yes, please. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

Heyward's the one OF on the market who would almost surely move ence to LF with his acquisition by San Francisco. As long as Angel Pagan is not allowed back out in CF (Giants need to trade him this offseason, even if they have to eat 4/5ths of the contract) and they put BLANCO out there instead, suddenly the GIANTS have one of the absolute best defensive outfields in the game! :mark: 

Don't think it's happening, however. :side:



Stax Classic said:


> @DesolationRow You realize Hech was the better player than Crawford this year, right?
> 
> Heck, MIA's entire Mi was better than SF's


:dahell :kobe8 :kobe :kobe11

MVPANIK was the best 2B in baseball for one calendar year--end of July 2014 to the end of July 2015, at which point he became injured and is now dead 'cause he was the 2B of a World Series-winning GIANTS team. RIP. :mj2

Granted, Dee Gordon is quite the player and I'm happy that the Dodgers trading him, thinking they were selling high on him, sort of backfired on them, and I like seeing him thrive with the Marlins. Even if that included his hitting an inside-the-park home run against the GIANTS in 2015. At least he's not on the Dodgers anymore...

But, uh, as far as Adeiny Hechavarria being better than Brandon Crawford, let's see...

In 2015...

Baseball reference's rWAR:

Hechavarria: 2.1
Crawford: 5.6

Fangraphs' fWAR:

Hechavarria: 3.0
Crawford: 4.7

:mj

I'd also just like to congratulate osey2 on his winning of the 2015 Wilson Defensive Player of the Year for his position, catcher. :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark: :dance :dance :dance

Take that, citizens of a certain city with a parabola masquerading as a landmark! :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

But Aoki is gone Deso, no more Nori


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

True.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Braves are bringing back the old catcher. I have a feeling this will be another year of bargain bin shopping.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ace Boogie said:


> The Braves are bringing back the old catcher. I have a feeling this will be another year of bargain bin shopping.


The goal for Atlanta should be to prepare themselves to spend another season rebuilding, leading to brighter things in the near future. I foresee them making at least a couple of significant trades this winter to keep bringing in new prospects for the near future. 

Aaaannnd, just like that, I take a look online and I see this, confirming my suspicion:

The word right now from Atlanta's beat writers is the Braves are shopping Andrelton Simmons. @H

__________________

James Wagner of the _Washington Posts_ claims that multiple sources within the Nationals organization are making it plain that they are targeting Ben Zobrist in free agency. 

__________________

The Toronto Blue Jays and Marco Estrada are discussing a multi-year deal. @JM @THANOS @KO Bossy @RKing85 

__________________

The Cincinnati Reds, according to Joel Sherman of the _New York Post_, are preparing to lay the groundwork for the final stage of their ongoing "fire sale" of Major League talent this offseason, and that begins with one Aroldis Chapman. Chapman has one year left of team control, which means trading him this offseason would be far more lucrative in terms of the prospect haul coming back to Cincinnati than such an act would be after this offseason--so that the team he lands at could give him the qualifying offer with draft pick compensation attached to said qualifying offer. 

As much as it seems prudent to never overpay for relief pitchers, especially when using the currency of prospects, Chapman may be the one reliever worthy of an overpayment. 
@AryaDark @Ash @Ickey Shuffle


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marlins told Boras to fuck off, they won't listen to anything he has to say about Fernandez's innings :ti

Good for them, Boras is a dick


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> As much as it seems prudent to never overpay for relief pitchers, especially when using the currency of prospects, Chapman may be the one reliever worthy of an overpayment.


The thing is though, as good as Aroldis Chapman is, he is a luxury the Reds cannot afford. If they are going to rebuild the team, they cannot have an overpaid DIVA of a reliever eating up as much of the payroll as Chapman does. And make no mistake, Chapman is a DIVA.

The original plan was for him to be a starter, but as he got into the role of being a closer *he decided that he no longer wanted to start*. And the club capitulated to his wishes. The Reds cannot continue to do this with the team they have now. They will likely win between 65 and 75 games next year. How many of those is he going to be required to save? Chapman is unnecessary to the Reds going forward.

And personally, a guy who wants to tell the coaches how he is going to be used is not a guy I want on my team. :draper2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't give a shit how big of a "diva" this guy is. He's one of the 3-5 best relievers in the game. If the price isn't too high I'd love the Tigers to be all over that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Heyward's slash line last season was .293/.359/.483
> 
> That's damn good. He also is ok in the K% department. He's good. His power has never developed (save that one season), but otherwise he's a quality bat with stellar defense.


Hasn't had an OPS over .800 in 3 years. Never collected 200 hits. Hit 20 HR's once (fluke). Heyward is an example of overvaluing metrics. You can call him a good ballplayer, but he's not 100+ million good. And whoever gives him that is just going to end up with the next Jacoby Ellsbury.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Godway said:


> Hasn't had an OPS over .800 in 3 years. Never collected 200 hits. Hit 20 HR's once (fluke). Heyward is an example of overvaluing metrics. You can call him a good ballplayer, but he's not 100+ million good. And whoever gives him that is just going to end up with the next Jacoby Ellsbury.


He's had a wRC+ of at least 120 4 of 6 years and has only had it under 100 once (which was a while back). That's very good offensive production. He runs the bases well, is an excellent fielder, and still is only 26. Comparing him to Ellsbury is silly considering Ellsbury was:

30 when he hit FA
Had injury issues before signing
Had basically one great offensive season, another good one, and the rest were average or below average. 

Hayward is a much better/safer investment (note that doesn't mean he WILL succeed, but I like his odds more than ellsburys) and will likely inch/hit the 200 MM mark, and it'll be entirely justified with how contracts are going up these days.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Perfect Poster said:


> I don't give a shit how big of a "diva" this guy is. He's one of the 3-5 best relievers in the game. If the price isn't too high I'd love the Tigers to be all over that.


You can have him. Or anyone else who wants to deal with him. I am sure if some team has the guts to lay down the law with him he may eventually get with the program. The problem here in Cincinnati is he has been coddled and given whatever he wants. And nobody seems to have the desire to make him follow the original plan, which is honestly in his best interest.

Yeah, it is great that he can throw the ball so hard. That is not going to last much longer. What is Chapman going to do when he can no longer overpower guys with his fastball? He has a nasty slider, which could be more useful if he worked on it more. He is just too comfortable being what he is right now. I suppose if he only wants to pitch a couple more years, that is his decision. I don't want the Reds wasting time on him if that is the case. They need to put that money somewhere else where it will benefit them in the long term.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree the Reds should get rid of him, but that's because having a luxury item like Chapman when the Reds are what they are isn't very useful. 

As for him, not getting with the program, that's a weak argument. He hasn't started in 5 years and has been absolutely dominant as a reliever. It wouldn't be in his best interest now to move to the rotation. He only really has two pitches (the change was thrown rarely these last 2 years). At this point him as a reliever is much valuable than him as a risky starter. 

Plus if he's more comfortable in relief there's no point in pissing off one of your better pitchers. Remember, Derek Jeter didn't give up SS to A rod when he came over even though ARod was the better defender. Players don't have to give up their spot, and if they're good enough, usually don't. Chapman has earned the right to play whatever role he wants.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

What are the big trades in the off season?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Perfect Poster said:


> I agree the Reds should get rid of him, but that's because having a luxury item like Chapman when the Reds are what they are isn't very useful.
> 
> As for him, not getting with the program, that's a weak argument. He hasn't started in 5 years and has been absolutely dominant as a reliever. It wouldn't be in his best interest now to move to the rotation. He only really has two pitches (the change was thrown rarely these last 2 years). At this point him as a reliever is much valuable than him as a risky starter.
> 
> Plus if he's more comfortable in relief there's no point in pissing off one of your better pitchers. Remember, Derek Jeter didn't give up SS to A rod when he came over even though ARod was the better defender. Players don't have to give up their spot, and if they're good enough, usually don't. Chapman has earned the right to play whatever role he wants.


I am not talking about now, I am talking about when he first came up with the team. They signed him to be a starter. They had him starting in AAA before they called him up. But at the time when they first called him up, they needed bullpen help, and something special to put butts in the seats. Chapman filled that role. Unfortunately, he found that he preferred closing to starting and when they tried to turn him back into a starter the next year, he balked at the idea and made it known publicly he didn't want to do it. So the team caved in and let him have his way.

There is no comparison to what Jeter did. Derek Jeter was an established star who earned the right to make his claim on his position. Chapman was a rookie and still largely unproven when he did this. IMO, he was in no position to dictate terms like this to his employers. And in the end, it was just another in a long list of bad decisions that have put the Reds where they are now - REBUILD MODE.

I am not disparaging Chapman's ability nor am I claiming that he is in any way overrated as one of the top arms in Baseball right now. In the end, I just want him gone as that is what is best for the team. It is too bad they couldn't have gotten rid of him sooner. They lost with him, they can lose without him.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Barves fpalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So long Simba. :cry Well we certainly have enough pitchers now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Told ya I thought the Angels were going to make a significant splash, @Rub-A-Dub-Dub :side:



Pratchett said:


> The thing is though, as good as Aroldis Chapman is, he is a luxury the Reds cannot afford. If they are going to rebuild the team, they cannot have an overpaid DIVA of a reliever eating up as much of the payroll as Chapman does. And make no mistake, Chapman is a DIVA.
> 
> The original plan was for him to be a starter, but as he got into the role of being a closer *he decided that he no longer wanted to start*. And the club capitulated to his wishes. The Reds cannot continue to do this with the team they have now. They will likely win between 65 and 75 games next year. How many of those is he going to be required to save? Chapman is unnecessary to the Reds going forward.
> 
> And personally, a guy who wants to tell the coaches how he is going to be used is not a guy I want on my team. :draper2


I believe you may have misconstrued my statement, *Pratch*.  

I meant that it's probably unwise for teams to make imbalanced trades giving away multiple potentially highly valuable prospects for relief pitchers (the Braves majorly won the Kimbrel trade, I would contend, but I grant that the jury's still technically out for a while on that), but Aroldis Chapman is the one relief pitcher in the game today I'd be willing to bend to a huge degree in trading prospects in order to acquire him, simply because he's _that_ freakishly dominant. 

As for the Reds, like *Perfect Poster* says, one of the few teams on which Chapman is _not_ a fit, at all, is indeed the Cincinnati Reds. He's a fantastically valuable closer with sickening stuff and downright insane peripherals. And for a team that is planning to rebuild for the next season, he is a complete luxury item that does not fit the roster, does not fit the organization in terms of the financial burden he represents (especially for cash-strapped Cincinnati) and would represent an opportunity cost were he _not_ traded this offseason. The Reds would be foolish to not trade Chapman, though I know he's extremely popular with many Reds fans and rightly so, considering how tremendous he is. 

I see the Tigers, Red Sox and many other teams calling about him. 



Perfect Poster said:


> He's had a wRC+ of at least 120 4 of 6 years and has only had it under 100 once (which was a while back). That's very good offensive production. He runs the bases well, is an excellent fielder, and still is only 26. Comparing him to Ellsbury is silly considering Ellsbury was:
> 
> 30 when he hit FA
> Had injury issues before signing
> ...


I guess it's good that you were around today, *PP*, while I was not. I understand that *Godway* doesn't see the value in Jason Heyward justifying his sure-to-be-huge contract, but objectively evaluating him, and weighing what the market will bear, he will be the single "hottest" free agent on said market this winter. This is a fantastically unusual event, with such a marvelous player still in his prime let loose on the open market. (Just wait until Bryce Harper is able to free himself of the Nationals soon! I bet he ends up a Yankee, by the way. :side 


Looks like the Braves did well with the Andrelton Simmons trade. Angels had to pay a rather high price for one of the best defensive shortstops in MLB, but with a fairly anemic bat, looking at the prospect cost. 


Meanwhile, though, Buster "MV"Posey, Brandon Crawford and Madison Bumgarner all won Silver Slugger Awards today! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance osey2 :bum :woo :mark: :cheer :dance POSEY! CRAWFORD! BUMGARNER! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance
@CamillePunk @SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Simmons shores up one spot (the most important one) in the infield. Angels are pretty brutal there. I assume this is just the beginning for LA.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, yeah, the Angels are just getting started.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Really hope the Cardinals re-sign Heyward. He fits the team so well. If we do end up losing him though, perhaps Alex Gordon or Ben Zobrist could fill in. Zobrist would be the better option as he could fill in for Holliday, Wong, Carpenter, anywhere really. I want Heyward back though :side:

Lance Lynn injury really hurts. Could replace him with Lackey coming back or go ahead and use Lyons in the rotation (I don't want to do this full-time). However, a guy like Mike Leake would be a nice option for the Cardinals. Jordan Zimmerman would be great but if we want Heyward back, I'm not sure we could fit BOTH him and Zimmerman's contracts.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

If anyone is interested in the prospects of a pitcher beating their DIPS (FIP, xFIP, peripherals) by over a run as a skill each year, Marco Estrada just might be one of the few who can do it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665212594706358272
@DesolationRow
@Champ, @JM, @Dr. Ian Malcolm, @MrMister, @PeepShow, @KO Bossy, @RKing85, @Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan, @Jim Ross, @Lord Brady, @Ace Boogie, @Catalanotto, @Stinger Fan, @Leon Knuckles


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Estrada has pitched in launching pads (Miller and Rogers). He's done pretty well considering that he's a fly ball kinda guy. He's still a solid middle rotation guy until he's not.

Toronto's defense helped him a ton last season though. Pillar is insane and the Jays have the best infield in the AL.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

ESTRADA in the playoffs :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Marco Estrada is indeed a sturdy mid-rotation starter. Some of his peripherals from 2015 give me fleeting pause. The regression monster is always waiting for cases like his, _but_ he's durable, eats innings and has been efficient considering his home ballparks as *MrMister* notes above. Toronto keeping him for a couple of years seems like the logical move. Most free agent pitchers have Toronto etched in stone as a place to _not_ go to, so keeping the bird in hand fits them rather well. 

Meanwhile, in GIANTS land, this completely incendiary, fluffy rumor! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/2015/11/13/9729350/sf-giants-rumors-david-price-free-agency

GIANTS doing background research on David Price! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

Of course he'll probably end up a Cub like Jon Lester. Still... I like the apparent effort to at least investigate on the part of the GIANTS. San Francisco became one of the most profitable sports franchises on the planet these past few years. Ownership has more money than they know they have, that's how rich they are now. Signing David Price may leave ugly ramifications a few years from now but it's all about that frontend value and with the dynamite :bum/osey2 battery and that resplendent, inexpensive homegrown infield, plus whatever ence has left in the tank, this is a team that can assuredly go for another World Series Championship with better starting pitching in 2016!
@SHIV @CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @Kaep'n Crunch


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Remember when I said that the Red Sox, under Dave Dombrowski, who has seen one bullpen after another of his, blow up in his face, would be in on Aroldis Chapman? 

Well, they traded for Craig Kimbrel instead. 

Another heavy prospect price, four prospects and two who are considered quite good in outfielder Manuel Margot and infielder Javier Guerra. Carlos Asuage, another infielder, is good but not close (to be fair even the aforementioned Margot and Guerra are only in Double-A, but they're markedly closer to the big leagues) and left-handed pitcher Logan Allen. 

Dombrowski's nightmarish viewing of one bullpen implosion after another in Detroit made his seeking out of a closer to fortify the backend of Boston's bullpen seem almost like a _fait accompli_. Boston also picks up the full tab for Kimbrel over the next three seasons, but that will not make the Red Sox organization bat an eye. Will be interesting to see how Dombrowski adds and subtracts to the pitching staff entire, which is truly the major issue for Boston, even with all of the Pablo Sandoval- and Hanley Ramirez-related headaches. 
@Notorious @Might Guy


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish want to bring back Jeff Mathis. Probably will. Realmutto is one of the more dynamic offensive catchers in the entire game but he can't hit righties. He has a strong arm but his accuracy is inconsistent. He's a fine catcher but there will be that random time when he hits the mound going to second. Then there's times when he hits one in the gap and you're watching him fly around the bases in awe. He needs to step up next season and become an every day player. 

It's a shame Mathis can't hit the ball because he is one of the best defensive catchers in the entire game. I think he's got one of the finest arms around. If he could even just hit .250 i would be happy with him as our every day guy but that sub .200 is just a drain. Too bad we can't combine the good and bad and just merge them in to the best catcher in the game. fpalm

And then there's Tomas Telis.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bullpen arms are so overrated. Dombrowski is an idiot. I can't wait for the Pirates to move Melancon for a similar haul. And I like Melancon, but the Pirates ain't paying a relief pitcher 10 million dollars a year.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanted to share some pics of the Marlins Mets game I went to in early September but this forum doesn't let
You upload straight from the phone. I sat two rows behind the batters circle and the row right next to the dugout right by the steps where the guys come
In and out for at bats. Right there
Man. I was talking to players all night. Jose was talking to me and my friend. Lenny Harris acknowledged me when I called him Mr pinch hit. It was called the Diamond Club. Amazing experience and you see the game totally different.

Gonna try to go back next year. All the drinks were free. Free food in the Diamond Club which is like a really nice upscale restaurant behind home plate.

Jose had the ball boy slide me a ball but I ended up giving it to a kid after the game because he was trying to get Dee's autograph but he was by the third base side and I could tell he wasn't coming to where we were so I just ga E it to the brat.he didn't fully appreciate it but it wasn't a game ball that Jose threw so I was like "meh"


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> I believe you may have misconstrued my statement, *Pratch*.
> 
> I meant that it's probably unwise for teams to make imbalanced trades giving away multiple potentially highly valuable prospects for relief pitchers (the Braves majorly won the Kimbrel trade, I would contend, but I grant that the jury's still technically out for a while on that), but Aroldis Chapman is the one relief pitcher in the game today I'd be willing to bend to a huge degree in trading prospects in order to acquire him, simply because he's _that_ freakishly dominant.
> 
> ...


Oh, no worries. I did not misconstrue at all. I agree completely that Chapman is worthy of being overpaid by whichever team chooses to do so. My point being, as long as the Reds are not the team that does this.

I was only adding that I personally would be happy to see him go, as he is an unnecessary drain on team resources. And they would have been much better served to force him to stay in the role of starter instead of going for the "quick fix". It is all moot anyway. What is done is done, and no one could have predicted the fallout from the 2010 season.

Woulda, coulda, shoulda. And a bunch of sour grapes on my part, I admit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't get the Kimbrel trade. Boston needs starting pitching. I guess they think they're going to get Price and Greinke.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sure you do, the guy who drafted Kimbrel is in Boston now


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Joel Anthony that's awesome! :mark:



Pratchett said:


> Oh, no worries. I did not misconstrue at all. I agree completely that Chapman is worthy of being overpaid by whichever team chooses to do so. My point being, as long as the Reds are not the team that does this.
> 
> I was only adding that I personally would be happy to see him go, as he is an unnecessary drain on team resources. And they would have been much better served to force him to stay in the role of starter instead of going for the "quick fix". It is all moot anyway. What is done is done, and no one could have predicted the fallout from the 2010 season.
> 
> Woulda, coulda, shoulda. And a bunch of sour grapes on my part, I admit.


Haha, totally understood. 



MrMister said:


> Don't get the Kimbrel trade. Boston needs starting pitching. I guess they think they're going to get Price and Greinke.


Dave Dombrowski is already saying that the Red Sox will be looking at the top tier of the free agent starting pitching market, so, yes, they're going to be kicking tires on David Price, Zack Greinke, Jordan Zimermann, Johnny Cueto, et. al. 

I think Dombrowski has been feeling burned over how pitiful the back end of Detroit's bullpen has been for literally years now, and how huge that has been in the postseason in particular. I always got the sense that were he able to trade notable prospects for a proven, grade-A, capital-C Closer, he would, but the Tigers have had an underwhelming farm system for a good long while (in a great case of irony he just did the most on behalf of restocking it by selling pieces this past summer just before being fired for his efforts). 

He actually now has the keys to the castle in terms of a farm system loaded with desirable talent, so he bit, and the Padres cashed in. None of this is to say that I agree with the move; I'm inclined to at least partially agree with @Godway. Sure, it's fantastic to have a closer you feel like you can rely on, but the price for Boston was steep. Probably too steep if we're going by actual, raw value, but, again, I tend to believe Dombrowski was particularly perturbed by the longstanding bullpen bungling he often saw happen, in spite of all of his efforts to upgrade the Tigers' bullpen year after year. He probably called the Reds about Aroldis Chapman, and Cincinnati wants Mookie Betts, two more grade-A prospects and a base on the moon in exchange, so he called up San Diego a couple of minutes later and a deal was done (this is humorous speculation on my part).

Meanwhile, in more idle GIANTS rumor-milling, looks like they are seriously calling up Yoenis Cespedes. Intriguing. :side:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> @Joel Anthony that's awesome! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just feel like if you're going to 'start over' somewhere, your first move(s) shouldn't be moving your farm system for win now talent. Ironic that it was Kimbrel they traded for, since SD tried to do the same shit last year and it all blew up in their face in embarrassing fashion. 

I get it, it's Boston and they had a rough year last year so by their standards they HAVE to compete this year, but I think they have a long way to go and they aren't going to get there by trading away prospects.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, it's certainly questionable, @Godway.

At least in Boston's defense they have been going through this strange period of being terrible, great, terrible, terrible, so perhaps with all of the young talent they have and the big boppers they still boast in their lineup, with a couple of players perhaps due for bounce back seasons, they think that winning their division in 2016 is quite doable. It's certainly true that if they sign one of the big FA SPs (maybe even two) they would be looking much better for this upcoming season.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I just heard on the radio that the Marlins have interest in Colabello and have made Carter Capps available. I think that deal would be much more weighted towards the Jays (as Capps could actually be better than Chapman and Kimbrel with that elite 25% SwStr%), but I would take that in a heartbeat; I'd even gift wrap Cola with a bow and sweets basket, and hand deliver him straight to Loria's front door.

Capps would solve so many issues for us. He would allow us to have Osuna and Sanchez to battle Hutchison for the 5th spot, with the losers starting in AAA as the 1st line of defense in case of an injury/poor performance.

Capp's stuff is so freaking filthy. Take a look at this list:









That is a 13 year range, and he sits atop of Gagne, Lidge and Chapman :shocked:.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Capps is only worth while until they ban his pitch hop


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Capps is only worth while until they ban his pitch hop


"If" they do. It's only illegal if his landing foot passes the bottom of the hill, and it doesn't. His launching foot also begins on the mound mat so that's legal as well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Capps fastballs appear to be faster than Chapman's because of his hop


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Capps fastballs appear to be faster than Chapman's because of his hop


Definitely. The pitches are coming from like 50 feet instead of 60.6. It's perfectly legal though since Jordon Waldon built a career doing the same thing, and Capps toes down the mound instead of "hopping" as people claim.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

IWith the Fish moving the walls in for 16 I really want to see what Bour can do as the day one starter. Yes he's slow and costs is with horrible base running, he struggles vs lefties and isn't the best defender but his power numbers surged towards the end and he was beating up some very good pitchers. Why not sit on him this year and see what he can do before jumping the gun on a young reliever who may just turn out to be the answer to the closer spot. Even before the new push off Capps had electric stuff and I'm not willing to give him away so fast. 

Bour also wants to shed 35 pounds. A more nimble version of Bour wouldn't automatically mean better defense and base running but he would be a tad quicker and it would show dedication.

I haven't heard a lick of this rumor down here. I have heard talks of getting THOR a platoon partner at first.There's a few guys out there that make more sense from that standpoint without panicking.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brad Lidge lol. I haven't heard that name in forever. It was epic when Albert destroyed him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Prince of Baseball, Golden Glove Winning All-Star shortstop Brandon Crawford has signed an extension with the Giants for six years, $75 million, with no option years and a full no-trade clause. :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> The Prince of Baseball, Golden Glove Winning All-Star shortstop Brandon Crawford has signed an extension with the Giants for six years, $75 million, with no option years and a full no-trade clause. :woo


:mark: :cheer :woo :dance

From this...










...to two World Series Championship rings, a Gold Glove Award and a six-year, $75-million contract...

Not bad, Brandon. Not bad at all.

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance
@SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @Kaep'n Crunch


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jeff Bannister is the AL Manager of the Year. Still have no clue how he got the Rangers to be as good as they were.

Well Played


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Jeff Bannister is the AL Manager of the Year. Still have no clue how he got the Rangers to be as good as they were.
> 
> Well Played


Yeah, I think he had by far the worst run differential out of all playoff teams (no where near the mean), yet he still got them in.

I would have given it to either him or Paul Molitor.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :cheer :woo :dance
> 
> From this...
> 
> ...


And you stole San Jose from Oakland


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Trout!









#FYSMC 

It's raining tonight baby!! :


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

First real move of the Al Avila era is to address the bullpen. Considering what the Red Sox gave up for Kimbrel, I'll take a lesser K Rod who is fairly cheap and can be held for 2 years (team option for next year). Lost some life on his fastball obvs but DAT CHANGEUP.

I hope the Fister rumors aren't true (guy isn't what he was a few years ago) unless it's a one year type deal to try to rebuild his value. Would much rather go for someone like Chen who probably won't be an overpay.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

What are your thoughts on the Cameron Maybin trade, @Perfect Poster?

On one hand, he's a fairly unexciting player, _but_, it seemed like Detroit gave up extremely little for him from Atlanta. Both fringe, barely-top 30 (for their system) prospects, at best. 

The Braves and Giants have been talking about Shelby Miller and Julio Teheran. They need a young catcher and Andrew Susac is entirely expendable for San Francisco so that is a decent starting point. I'm sure Miller, coming off of the season he did, and with the team control he boasts, will fetch a better haul than the Giants could offer, but Teheran is an intriguing potential bounce-back candidate coming off of his worst season to date. He's also at a strange place where his salary will be deemed a bit expensive for Atlanta but would be nothing for the Giants to absorb, with him becoming the default third or fourth starter (they'd still need to bring in another ace through free agency and Jon Heyman reports that they're presently situating themselves as major suitors for either Zack Greinke or David Price). I'm curious.

__________________

The Orioles and Reds are talking about Jay Bruce according to Jon Morosi of FOX Sports. Bruce would definitely fit that ballpark with his left-handed power.

__________________

The Toronto Blue Jays just received Jesse Chavez in a trade which sent Liam Hendriks to Oakland. @JM @THANOS @all other Blue Jays fans

Fully expect Chavez to win the 2016 AL Cy Young Award now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Krol I wouldn't even consider a prospect at this point. Granted he's younger than I thought, but he was making me yearn for Phil Coke as our LOOGY. I'll be honest I don't know much about the other guy we traded.

As for Maybin, he's meh. He'll be Rajai Davis's replacement at possibly a cheaper deal (ATL covered some of the money). First I thought he'd be a platoon partner with Gose, but he hits righties better than lefties, so who knows. Defensively he'll be better than Collins would be in the COF, but he's probably a guy who (they hope) plays 100-110 times this season instead of being a full time regular.

If his defense isn't as bad as it was last year (at least by advanced metrics) they could cover some ground with him and Gose in CF.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed, @Perfect Poster. It's a modest price to pay for an unexceptional piece. Have to hope that last year's defensive metrics are out of whack or simply not illustrative of his prowess out there in that canyon called Comerica.


Aaaand, the Scottsdale Scorpions are the Arizona Fall League Champions!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :dance :dance :dance

What a game, what a pair of performances from MAC WILLIAMSON and CHRISTIAN ARROYO, those elite BABY GIANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark:

MAC drove in ARROYO earlier in the game, and the Scottsdale Scorpions win with the last play of the game being ARROYO making a fantastic catch in foul territory! :mark: :mark: :mark:

THE GIANTS HAVE DONE IT AGAIN!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668208296604532736


> GiantsProspectTalk ‏@giantsprospects 29m29 minutes ago
> 
> AFL Season Lines:
> SS Christian Arroyo: .308/.360/.487 16.3K%, 4.7BB%, 3HR
> ...





> GiantsProspectTalk @giantsprospects
> 
> LF/RF/2B Austin Slater: .250/.338/.338 23.8K% 12.5BB%
> LHP Adalberto Mejia: 31IP 25H 14BB 26K 3.36FIP
> ...





> GiantsProspectTalk ‏@giantsprospects 35m35 minutes ago
> 
> Scottsdale wins AFL Championship!
> SS Christian Arroyo: 2-5, E
> ...


Some of these BABY GIANTS will figure prominently in the Even Year Campaign of 2016, I have no doubt about it! osey2 ence :bum :lincecum3 :woo :woo :woo

(BABY) GIANTS!
@CamillePunk @SHIV @Kaep'n Crunch @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bruce is an interesting player. He was advertised as what Mike Trout actually ended up being, but he's still a Justin Upton-ish player. 30 HR's three years in a row in your mid 20s is no fluke. I don't know what happened to him these last two seasons, but I think he's a good bounce back candidate with a change of scenery.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark was perhaps the first to note that the Mariners overpaid for Robinson Cano. http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/baseball/van-slyke-robinson-cano-worst-player-article-1.2441827

Andy Van Slyke lets Cano have it in a radio interview, saying,



> “Your highest paid, supposedly best player – I mean Robbie’s not a bad guy, let me say that before I say anything bad about how he played. But Robinson Cano was the single worst third-place, everyday player I’ve ever seen – I’ve ever seen for the first half of a baseball season,” Van Slyke said. “He couldn’t drive home Miss Daisy if he tried. He couldn’t get a hit when it mattered. He played the worst defense I’ve ever seen at second base. I mean I’m talking about the worst defensive second baseman ever – I’ve ever seen in 20 years in the big leagues. He couldn’t catch the ball...
> 
> “The hitting coach got fired because of Cano. And the manager and the coaches got fired because of Cano. That’s how much impact he has on the organization. He was the worst player and it cost people their jobs in the process.”


Now, there is little doubt that Cano was a major disappointment in 2015 (and considering how most second basemen age, who knows? he might already be in decline...) but the Mariners front office and ownership can blame themselves for this situation. This isn't the NBA--signing one huge superstar doesn't suddenly turn a deeply flawed team into a world championship contender overnight. The Mariners ended up bidding against themselves and overpaying for Cano as a result, but they didn't do enough to improve the team elsewhere. The next offseason they signed Nelson Cruz for yet more offense and like Cano in his first season with the Mariners, the signing worked but it's hardly making a dent with all of Seattle's problems. 
@Ultimate Gohan 



> While Cano took the brunt of Van Slyke’s hits, he also called out Fernando Rodney for blowing nine of his first 18 save opportunities as Seattle stumbled out of the gate and finished fourth in the AL West.
> 
> Van Slyke didn’t just go after Seattle, though, he also said that Clayton Kershaw — who he wouldn’t mention by name but described as the Dodgers’ highest-paid player — didn’t want Yasiel Puig on the team any more.
> 
> That’s gotta make things uncomfortable for his son, Scott Van Slyke, who plays with Puig and Kershaw in Los Angeles.


:lmao Kershaw is probably lighting up the younger Van Slyke's phone. 

@Godway I certainly think the Reds should be hoarding prospects at this point, so moving Jay Bruce should be in the cards this offseason. He would be an interesting case study. 


The Chicago Cubs boasting the NL Rookie of the Year, NL Manager of the Year and the NL Cy Young winner. A fabulous season beginning their window of contention. @Soul Cat @El Conquistador


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

WOW...Van Slyke killed him dead :lol Cano was pitiful the first half last year. Can't blame him on that team's failure though, I agree. If you're going to sign a guy to that kind of deal, be prepared to deal with the struggles of it. Just because you've committed a ton of money to someone doesn't mean they're going to hit EVERY night. Or EVERY week. Or even EVERY month. It's baseball. There's more ups and downs than any other sport. Don't make that kind of investment if you're not ready to deal with the backlash of it. He's already proved to be more useful than Josh Hamilton or Prince Fielder were after signing their big deals.

Out of all of the guys, pitchers or position players, in recent times who have cashed in on big deals, Cano was probably the safest one on paper. Who else has been averaging 20+ HR's 70+ RBI's while hitting .300 every year before signing with Seattle? He was one of the more consistent hitters of the last 20 years, but isn't like he's going to mash 50 HR's all of a sudden just because he's got a huge contract. I always thought he was a shitty fielder, though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark was perhaps the first to note that the Mariners overpaid for Robinson Cano. http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/baseball/van-slyke-robinson-cano-worst-player-article-1.2441827
> 
> Andy Van Slyke lets Cano have it in a radio interview, saying,
> 
> ...


*DatDudeBP > Cano.


The Reds would be lucky *and consider it a steal* to get 3 dozen baseballs and a couple bags of Diamond Chalk for Bruce at this point. *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> I certainly think the Reds should be hoarding prospects at this point, so moving Jay Bruce should be in the cards this offseason. He would be an interesting case study.


A change of scenery won't do him as much good as a swift kick in the ass and someone forcing him to watch tape of himself and learn from it.



AryaDark said:


> *The Reds would be lucky *and consider it a steal* to get 3 dozen baseballs and a couple bags of Diamond Chalk for Bruce at this point. *


I would be happy with a half eaten bag of stale potato chips if it got his streaky yet predictably bad bat out of the lineup. :mj


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Pratchett @Ickey Shuffle

I'm sure the GIANTS could send over a full meal of sesame fried chicken, the delicately fresh pea-shoot salad, some large containers of sizzling rice soup and a few plates' worth of fried calamari from San Francisco's "House of Nanking" restaurant for Mr. Jay Bruce. 

All other potential trading partners would be knocked out with that offer on the table! :mark: 

DatDudeBP > Cano! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wonder what the Reds could get for Hamilton or Frazier?

Votto probably unmoveable.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats to my sweet prince Bryce on winning the NL MVP. That was one of the better years anyone has ever put together. And with that tremendous year, I'd argue that your career and spot as the #1 overall pick in your draft has been validated, irregardless of how you do in the future. Thank you sweet prince.



DesolationRow said:


> The Chicago Cubs boasting the NL Rookie of the Year, NL Manager of the Year and the NL Cy Young winner. A fabulous season beginning their window of contention. @Soul Cat @El Conquistador


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Wonder what the Reds could get for Hamilton or Frazier?
> 
> Votto probably unmoveable.


Hamilton could be a much better player if the team could get someone like Brett Butler to come in and teach him how to hit the ball on the ground. A guy with his speed shouldn't be hitting line drives and fly balls.

Frazier is valuable, and could probably fetch a nice player in trade, but moving him now would be a mistake. He is one of the few players left on the team that the fans feel a strong attachment to. If he is gone, that is going to put a dent in the attendance figures. Plus he it still young enough to build a team around.

Votto is moveable, as he is still productive. The only question being if another team wants to be saddled with that contract. As long as he can continue to be productive, that contract is less of an albatross, imo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Reds would have to eat a decent amount of money on Votto's contract to get rid of him, unless the team trading for him is stupid as fuck, which wouldn't be the first time. The Angels once traded for Vernon Wells and agreed to pay all of his ridiculous remaining money rofl. Votto's at least an offensive machine when he's on the field, even if he is kind of a disappointing power hitter. 

I don't really see why the Reds should firesale Votto/Frazier. They could realistically get a team around them in the next 1-3 years, and those two are probably one of the top corner IF's in baseball from an offensive standpoint. Moving Bruce makes sense, since he's not giving them what they want out of him, and he still has good value because of his age and track record. Frazier/Votto don't need to go yet.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed--it just doesn't seem like it would be worth it to Cincinnati to trade Joey Votto. Because of the monstrously huge contract he brings along with him they would either have to eat so much salary in order to pry much of anything for him that it would call into question the point of trading him at all, or find some team that has deep pockets and a big hole at first base (or potentially DH) whose ownership and front office are willing to pay for Votto, but the return would be minimized due to the obvious onerousness of the contract.

Which is a little bit funny since Votto would definitely fetch something just as grandiose on the open market this offseason were he available, if not even more, as his Reds extension is. 

Votto's still such a fantastic talent, though, as 2015 demonstrated yet again, that the Reds should hold on to him and Todd Frazier and Billy Hamilton, as @Godway notes above, and hope that their rebuilding occurs with sufficient alacrity so that those players can represent major cogs in the next window of contention for Cincinnati. 

As long as Votto swings the bat I am sure @AryaDark and @Pratchett and @Ickey Shuffle will be okay with him remaining in their favorite ball club's lineup.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't know if it's still true but the Reds GM said that, earlier this year, Frazier is untouchable *


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> There has been plenty of speculation as to where star left-handed pitcher _David Price_ will end up in free agency. Teams that have been reported to have interest in Price include the _Chicago Cubs, Los Angeles Dodgers, San Francisco Giants_ and many others. However, they are not Price’s preferred choice.
> 
> According to a source with direct knowledge of the situation, Price and his agent, Bo McKinnis, have made it clear that playing in Toronto for the _Blue Jays_ is _*“far and away [Price’s] first choice.”*_
> 
> ...


Not sure how I'd feel about this, given that it would limit our flexibility in the future severely.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

AryaDark said:


> *I don't know if it's still true but the Reds GM said that, earlier this year, Frazier is untouchable *


Yes, I recall this as well, *AD*/*LC*. I suspect that Cincinnati's ownership and front office would love to keep Arolid Chapman, too, but the economics of baseball more or less demand that he be traded. Keeping a core of Votto/Frazier/Hamilton seems prudent but considering where the Reds are and how potent three out of five teams are in the National League Central right now, the Reds need to hunker down for winter as it were. 



THANOS said:


> Not sure how I'd feel about this, given that it would limit our flexibility in the future severely.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668949305135239169
Sounds to me like the agent is leaking thoughts to sources with the express goal of driving up Price's, erm, price. Sports agents want as many teams as possible in the bidding for obvious market-based reasons. 

Pablo Sandoval's unscrupulous agent continuously misled the Giants a year ago, for instance.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.sportsnet.ca/baseball/mlb/happ-signing-represents-notable-shift-for-blue-jays/

@THANOS @JM @RKing85

FFS, not this again. I'm happy they resigned Estrada, dude was boss for us. But instead of making a play for Price, THIS is what they do? Waste $36 million on Shit Happens again? They already fucked up by ditching Hendriks, but this is just insane. The line up and defense are completely fine, its the pitching that needed to be better, and there's about 50 people I'd take instead. What happened to Ross, Kazmir or Iwakuma? Why NOT make a play for Price? The fans want him. But again, THIS? WHY? He had his chance with the Jays and sucked, and now they pay him $36 million for 3 years because he played a whopping 11 games for the Pirates this season. This has shaken my faith in Shapiro.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nothing wrong with Stroman, Dickey, Estrada, Happ, and Chavez if you have a strong bullpen and the best lineup in the game.


The Pirates might have made Happ into an ok option. They do it for everyone it seems. Liriano became borderline great. Burnett has pitched far longer than he should have. Volquez turned into a not terrible pitcher. Pirates do wonders with pitching.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> http://www.sportsnet.ca/baseball/mlb/happ-signing-represents-notable-shift-for-blue-jays/
> 
> @THANOS @JM @RKing85
> 
> FFS, not this again. I'm happy they resigned Estrada, dude was boss for us. But instead of making a play for Price, THIS is what they do? Waste $36 million on Shit Happens again? They already fucked up by ditching Hendriks, but this is just insane. The line up and defense are completely fine, its the pitching that needed to be better, and there's about 50 people I'd take instead. What happened to Ross, Kazmir or Iwakuma? Why NOT make a play for Price? The fans want him. But again, THIS? WHY? He had his chance with the Jays and sucked, and now they pay him $36 million for 3 years because he played a whopping 11 games for the Pirates this season. This has shaken my faith in Shapiro.


I felt like you did initially bro, but I researched it a bit and I think the Pirates pitching coach truly did improve Happ. His peripherals dramatically improved, past the point of a simple "lucky streak".



> "The 33-year-old southpaw, helped by the tutelage of pitching coach Ray Searage, posted a 1.85 ERA, 1.03 WHIP and 69/13 K/BB ratio over 63 1/3 innings down the stretch after a mid-season trade to the Pirates. Happ returns to Toronto where he previously pitched from 2012-2014. He adds another quality arm to the back of what is becoming a deep and talented starting rotation."
> 
> Source: Rotoworld


A 9.8 K/9, 1.8 BB/9, and a 2.19 FIP suggest he's made a huge adjustment. Those are elite peripherals (even better than Price), and the main reason why he was worth 2.2 WAR this year in only 2 months with Pittsburgh.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it. Stats are all well and good, but his actual performance is what's going to count. Still sad they're not making a play at Price, but I guess he's just too expensive. Question is...what are they saving their money for?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Stats are all well and good, but his actual performance is what's going to count. Still sad they're not making a play at Price, but I guess he's just too expensive. Question is...what are they saving their money for?


Well, they had him change his arm angle and pitch selection, so it should translate somewhat next year.

As far as why they are saving money, I think there is more in the works. I wouldn't be surprised to see Shapiro take aim at one of the controllable cheap aces out there via trade next. We might see one of Jose Fernandez, Carlos Martinez, Tyson Ross, Carlos Carrasco, or Danny Salazar be a Blue Jay before the end of the off-season. Then we could trade Revere and Dickey for relievers/prospects.

I think they are thinking long-term sustainability, and having a 30 year old pitcher (Price) on the books for 7/8 years and 220M will pigeon hole the team in the future. Shapiro only uses free-agency to supplement a team, not add cornerstones, and he probably would rather do this and use Osuna and Hutch in AAA as a starter for depth, until he can turn them into elite pitchers. I happen to like his strategy.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Happs totally a product of Ray Searage. And that means he could be 'fixed'. But he also benefited from pitching at PNC, which goes very unsung as a pitchers park. 

I'm not saying he's totally going to tank, I'm just surprised someone threw him that kind of deal. But then again, he's a lefty with a mid 90s fastball so he can always goto the pen and dominate if starting doesn't work out.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Happs totally a product of Ray Searage. And that means he could be 'fixed'. *But he also benefited from pitching at PNC*, which goes very unsung as a pitchers park.
> 
> I'm not saying he's totally going to tank, I'm just surprised someone threw him that kind of deal. But then again, he's a lefty with a mid 90s fastball so he can always goto the pen and dominate if starting doesn't work out.


I thought about that, but his flyball rates actually reduced in Pittsburgh, while his groundball rates increased. And since his HR/FB rate only dipped slightly, I would only attribute a tiny amount of his success to pitching in PNC. Most of it should be attributable to Searage's tweaks to his mechanics/pitch selection.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's obviously more Searage than it is PNC. Happ still had to pitch in the launching pads that are Miller, Smallpark, and summer Wrigley.

Happ will have a superior infield in Toronto as well. If he's inducing more ground balls, he'll probably be fine.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I thought about that, but his flyball rates actually reduced in Pittsburgh, while his groundball rates increased. And since his HR/FB rate only dipped slightly, I would only attribute a tiny amount of his success to pitching in PNC. Most of it should be attributable to Searage's tweaks to his mechanics/pitch selection.


Makes sense then. Searage wants everyone to be a ground ball pitcher.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Searage is smart. You can't hit a HR when you hit a ground ball.


edit: I guess the question will be can Happ maintain all he learned from Searage? If Happ can maintain what he did at Pittsburgh, he'll very much worth the money spent on him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Makes sense then. Searage wants everyone to be a ground ball pitcher.


A great piece of gospel to preach.



MrMister said:


> Searage is smart. You can't hit a HR when you hit a ground ball.


Most definitely. The best pitchers in the league have 9+ K/9 and great groundball rates. I wish the Jays managed to poach Mickey Callaway from Cleveland since he managed to turn two scrubs into Carrasco and Kluber.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The only time he was really criticized for his philosophies is with Gerrit Cole, as people thought he had him focusing too much on pitching to contact. Yet Cole does that himself, he openly admits he goes to number 1 any time he's in trouble. 

And there's not much to criticize there. Oh no, he only had the best Pirates season in over 20 years, stop ruining him Searage!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> The only time he was really criticized for his philosophies is with Gerrit Cole, as people thought he had him focusing too much on pitching to contact. Yet Cole does that himself, he openly admits he goes to number 1 any time he's in trouble.
> 
> And there's not much to criticize there. Oh no, he only had the best Pirates season in over 20 years, stop ruining him Searage!


Yeah, that's just Cole being a tool. Pitching to contact should NEVER be preached, it's a terrible philosophy. Maximizing Strikeouts, minimizing walks, and increasing their groundball rate, should be the only goals for every pitcher, especially the 1st two points, since strikeouts are the lowest percentage outcome at yielding a base runner.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Strikeouts are boring, besides that they're fascist. Throw some ground balls.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Strikeouts are boring, besides that they're fascist. Throw some ground balls.


You may be the 1st person I've ever seen/heard/read with that opinion. Strikeouts being boring is definitely new to me :lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

THANOS said:


> You may be the 1st person I've ever seen/heard/read with that opinion. Strikeouts being boring is definitely new to me :lol.


Obviously you are not a fan of Mr. Crash Davis.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Obviously you are not a fan of Mr. Crash Davis.


I'm more of a Major League fan :!

http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/fg-on-fox-crash-davis-was-wrong/


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

CRASH DAVIS WAS A LEGEND FUCK YOU FANGRAPHS

I just watched Major League like a week ago and it's still great. Baseball always translated to the best movies.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bull Durham > Major League and I love Major League.


lol that article really takes Crash's words quite literally.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Strikeouts and homers are all that matters in the game

I'll stand the fuck by my stance Kershaw deserved the Cy Young, Arrieta will never strike out 300


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did Nolan Ryan ever even win a Cy Young? He is the GOD OF STRIKEOUTS, yet never won the Cy Young.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You know what's boring? Ground outs. Fly balls.

We need more excitement in baseball like plays at the plate or plays at second, and MLB wants to take that away from us.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> It's obviously more Searage than it is PNC. Happ still had to pitch in the launching pads that are Miller, Smallpark, and summer Wrigley.
> 
> Happ will have a superior infield in Toronto as well. If he's inducing more ground balls, he'll probably be fine.


Yes, this is almost precisely what I would have said had I seen what was being discussed here, ha.

One caveat to keep in mind is that the Pirates love collecting left-handed arms and refining them because their ballpark plays big for lefty arms with that cavernous left field PNC Park has. Did PNC Park help Happ some? Probably a little bit, but whatever benefits he accrued from it were indeed probably more than wiped out by pitching in all of those NL Central bandboxes. 

Of course, the Pirates are meticulous and brilliant refiners of pitchers in general these days. Searage is excellent with many easily taught philosophies. 

Happ should pitch decently in Toronto if he retains his groundball profile. Of course with that turf ground balls can be particularly tricky, which necessitates a superior infield configuration. Fortunately for the Blue Jays they traded for Troy Tulowtizki this past summer so between him and the infielders they already have they're certainly in good shape with regard to that matter.

If the Jays want to spend some money on a free agent they should go after Chris Davis. As grand as Toronto's lineup is it's awfully righty-heavy. He could bat fifth, for instance, behind Donaldson/Bautista/Encarnacion and in front of Tulowtzki and Russell (holy Mays this lineup). Toronto's righties were generally succumbing to Kansas City's approach of pitching away, away, away in the ALCS. Placing a scary lefty bat right in the middle of the lineup like Davis would only make the Jays' lineup even more overwhelming. 

The sad fact of the matter is, Toronto will almost surely never be a likely destination for the David Prices or Zack Greinkes of baseball free agency. There's also the matter that ownership apparently does not wish to shell out the money necessary for netting such "fish." The Jays will probably mostly have to maintain their rotation through drafting, trading and picking up mid-level-or-lower free agents like Happ between budgetary concerns and free agent pitchers justifiably frightened by the park factors. 

Speaking of Price it looks like the Red Sox are determined to blow everyone else away in this free agent pursuit. If Price wants the most money he'll probably be pitching for the Red Sox in 2016. Which is gross but that is apparently where this is going.

The Tigers and Jordan Zimmermann are evidently, according to multiple sources, in "serious talks" with one another. 

The Cleveland Indians and Chicago Cubs probably make sense as trade partners; the former is shopping Denny Salazar and the latter needs a starting pitcher, with plenty of potential pieces to trade. 

Want to know what Marlins owner Jeffrey Loria is like? @Stax Classic @Joel Anthony

This is from the commentator who was fired by the organization for being "too negative":



> Hutton said there have been only three incidents in recent years in which a Marlins employee expressed discomfort with something he said. One involved former Marlins catcher John Buck. When Buck flied out to the deepest part of Marlins Park to end a game, Hutton shouted "in any other park!" - meaning the ball would have been a home run in a stadium with more hitter-friendly dimensions.
> 
> He said a Marlins vice president called him after the game and said that owner Jeffrey Loria prefer he not mention the ballpark’s dimensions.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> You know what's boring? Ground outs. Fly balls.
> 
> We need more excitement in baseball like plays at the plate or plays at second, and MLB wants to take that away from us.


What we need is BIG FUCK to play a full season and see if he can threaten the Maris Mark. I think he can do it.

Fly balls that end up in gloves do suck. Ground ball double plays are great. It all depends on the context.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> What we need is BIG FUCK to play a full season and see if he can threaten the Maris Mark. I think he can do it.


I think you mean the Bonds Barrier. :garrett :garrett2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

We should ban pitchers for 40 games for every HBP above the shoulders

If Loria would just sell the team to me for a half box of extra toasty Cheez-Its, I'd fix the park dimensions, iron shit out with Ozuna, and give Bonds the chase he deserves from the bash bros.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> I think you mean the Bonds Barrier. :garrett :garrett2


Nah he can't touch that one I don't think.

Someone in that neighborhood of 61 would be cool though. Giancarlo vs Crush Davis imo.

@Stax Classic: I think I vaguely remember reading the fences are coming in this season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I will never forget the half season of Wily Mo Pena I had in AAA in Reno, I might as well have had season tickets that season. He was chasing the minors record of like 70 homers. :sodone

Wily Mo Pena vs minor league pitching at altitude was :sodone


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Strikeouts and homers are all that matters in the game
> 
> I'll stand the fuck by my stance Kershaw deserved the Cy Young, Arrieta will never strike out 300


I couldn't agree more. 300 K's is better than anything. Chris Sale should have won the AL Cy Young as well, but we all know the old school "WINS and ERA" voters were always going to be against him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Loria should be in jail for fraud.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha, fair point, *MrMister*. If Stanton could stay healthy 50+ seems entirely reasonable. Not sure if a healthy Stanton season is going to be a thing, though.

I love the Marlins' efforts to unload Ozuna this offseason. "We hate him! It's like he has fleas! We can't stand having him! Take him off our hands!" 

Fortunately they seem to be working on a deal with the Mariners. They might not get completely annihilated in the deal.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Godway said:


> Loria should be in jail for fraud.


Loria did no wrong. It's not his fault Miami elected an incompetent Mayor. Bad business deals aren't illegal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Stax Classic Reno's AAA ballpark is like the moon. :sodone Simply preposterous. :lmao I recall that same season, and so many others.

I remember watching footage of Goldschmidt taking batting practice and hitting a home run at AAA Reno in July 2011. :lmao Looked like the homer landed in Utah.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Arrieta threw a no hitter, and was absurdly untouchable for 3 months. He earned his Cy Young. Even though they'll take it back in a year or two after his roids scandal. But he'll be irrelevant by then anyways.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And that's with the mini-green monster in left with the giant Mr Met wannabe that sings take me out to the ball game peaking over it


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Loria did no wrong. It's not his fault Miami elected an incompetent Mayor. Bad business deals aren't illegal.


He's done plenty wrong to players, coaches, and fans.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Braves are in heavy on Zobrist. I hope he isn't just using Atlanta for leverage.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That's a lofty price to pay for Zimmerman. I'm glad the Nationals didn't try to pursue him at that rate, even though they were adamant that they didn't have the funds to. The one quality Zimmerman had that the Nationals should covet on the market is durability and reliability. His stuff isn't nasty, but with a team full of injury prone players (Strasburg, Bryce, Fister, Rendon, ZPack, Werth, etc,.), I can't say the Nationals won't miss Jordan's ability to be on the field whenever he's called.

Hate the Dusty Baker signing, FWIW.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the Zimmerman signing but I've always been a sucker for big free-agent signings. Mike Illitch has spoiled us Detroiters over the years.

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

El Conquistador said:


> That's a lofty price to pay for Zimmerman. I'm glad the Nationals didn't try to pursue him at that rate, even though they were adamant that they didn't have the funds to. The one quality Zimmerman had that the Nationals should covet on the market is durability and reliability. His stuff isn't nasty, but with a team full of injury prone players (Strasburg, Bryce, Fister, Rendon, ZPack, Werth, etc,.), I can't say the Nationals won't miss Jordan's ability to be on the field whenever he's called.
> 
> Hate the Dusty Baker signing, FWIW.


Nobody likes the Dusty signing, not even Dusty


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This seems like one of those perfectly fair-to-both-sides deals. I remember predicting on a Giants fans website that Jordan Zimmermann would sign for either 5/100-110 or perhaps 6/120-126ish. 

At 5/110 he's making $22M per year. 

The only major warning sign is that he seemed to lose slightly more than a complete mile per hour on his fastball in 2015. He could start declining quickly. All free agent pitching signings are risky, though, and considering Mike Ilitch's deep pockets, and the state of Detroit's rotation, this definitely a net plus for the Tigers. 


...I'd kind of like the Giants to go after David Price or Zack Greinke, please... :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Also as @Notorious just reminded me in the chatbox, Dave Dombrowski is looking to deal Hanley Ramirez, probably for young pitching. This will be interesting; I doubt it will be especially easy to move HanRam, but it's a good idea nevertheless. 

Just tell every other front office, "Uhh, we had him playing completely out of position, and he kept getting injured."


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I seemed to be one of the few who noticed something different about Zimmerman this year. He didn't look like the same pitcher. When MRMR cited his peripherals were on par with what he's done normally, I almost couldn't believe it. I was aware on the fastball being down. Interesting analysis.

The Angels should gamble on Hanley. They can use a complimentary bat to go along with Trout and Pujols. It's well documented how sub standard the rest of that lineup is.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox should get Hanley...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

David Price to the redsox. 7 years, 217 million.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

VRsick said:


> David Price to the redsox. 7 years, 217 million.


Super ugly. Price would have to be worth 22 WAR over the life of the contract for it to be a good deal.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Super ugly. Price would have to be worth 22 WAR over the life of the contract for it to be a good deal.











I'm looking forward to seeing him at Fenway. 

It sure is a lot of money, but this is the direction some MLB teams can afford to go. Imagine if Jose Fernandez continues his dominance he will be getting 50 mil a year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bonds is back in baseball with my marlins :mark: Going to teach THE BIG FUCK all of the secrets


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Stax Classic said:


> Bonds is back in baseball with my marlins :mark: Going to teach THE BIG FUCK all of the secrets


Miami is a steroid hub.. It's very fitting Barry Bonds ended up there.

I see this ending after a season.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I can't see Barry being a good coach. 

Dombrowski is doing everything possible to increase Bostons payroll lol. Not a wise move. They have to pray one of their young bats comes around next season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Betts is already really good. Xander is coming along too. Not sure what they'll do when Papi retires. He said he's retiring after next year.

I imagine they'll be similar to KC if Moncada winds up being good. They'll potentially have 3 guys that can hit and run really well.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Eh maybe they could be a KC-like team. I just find it hard to buy them without that elite power guy in the lineup, which most of the best Boston teams since the 90s have had. And they have a GM who is apparently into dealing prospects for MLB players, so who knows who will even be wearing a Boston uniform.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Super ugly. Price would have to be worth 22 WAR over the life of the contract for it to be a good deal.


Steamer projects him to be worth 5 fWAR this season. Assuming .5 WAR drop for each year after, it totals out to 24.5 fWAR over those 7 years. Of course, that's not accounting for potential injury, but also starts off with a somewhat conservative estimate for this season, considering he had back to back 6 WAR seasons in 2014 and 2015. 

Plus there's an opt out after 3 years. It looks ugly, but probably about fair market for a pitcher of his caliber. Greinke will be in that ballpark, though maybe slightly lower due to his advanced age.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Steamer projects him to be worth 5 fWAR this season. Assuming .5 WAR drop for each year after, it totals out to 24.5 fWAR over those 7 years. Of course, that's not accounting for potential injury, but also starts off with a somewhat conservative estimate for this season, considering he had back to back 6 WAR seasons in 2014 and 2015.
> 
> Plus there's an opt out after 3 years. It looks ugly, but probably about fair market for a pitcher of his caliber. Greinke will be in that ballpark, though maybe slightly lower due to his advanced age.


Indeed. Price's deal is "crazy" and perhaps "ugly" but it's definitely roughly fair market. 

Looks like Greinke may end up costing even more than fair market rate with this ongoing bidding war between the Dodgers and GIANTS. I fear this is a battle San Francisco cannot win. :side:


EDIT: I agree with MrMister; the Red Sox lineup projects to be pretty solid. Even with Hanley Ramirez and Pablo Sandoval having massive letdown seasons in 2015 the team's offense was more than capable. The problem was that they bled runs like no tomorrow with a dumpster fire rotation.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Where does one go to drop off their application to become a manager of a baseball team?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

@DesolationRow But does running up the price LAD has to pay for Greinke not make you feel at least a little satisfaction?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox said screw off Tyler Flowers, finally :drose

"Braves agree to terms with Gordon Beckham on one-year deal"


White Sox dropping like flies here...no more Beckham, no more Flowers. The front office is getting rid of shit players. :wow

Now get rid of LaRoche please.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> @DesolationRow But does running up the price LAD has to pay for Greinke not make you feel at least a little satisfaction?


It is a slightly comforting tiny consolation prize but this ultimately feels like a pyrrhic victory for San Francisco. I see Giants fans often discussing the idea of "forcing the Dodgers to break the bank." The only problem with that is that the Dodgers' bank is inexhaustible. They will not even feel Greinke's contract. The Giants, meanwhile, will. 

A bidding war fight to the finish with the least financially accountable entity in Major League Baseball is probably not going to end well. However, I'm glad that they are at least going for it. I couldn't care less what Greinke's contract looks like in four or five years; the window of contention for the GIANTS is right now. They have the lineup, they have the best catcher in the game, and they have one ace starter who is spoken of like a postseason demigod. With some useful bullpen pieces. Bring in Greinke or Jason Heyward or whatever the hell it is that makes the team better _right now_ and let the rest of it fall as it may. This just so happens to be the best free agent market for both starting pitchers and outfielders, the two biggest needs the GIANTS have, so capitalize on it and use the one major asset you have to improve the team, which is money. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Even the Yankess had to become more fiscally responsible, the bank is not bottomless.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Jays just named Ross Atkins as the new GM!!

@KO Bossy, @JM, @Champ, @Desolation Row, etc

Excellent news. He was literally the best possible choice. He's forward thinking, extremely analytical, and knows how to develop players.

I'll take a guy who preaches high strikeouts, low walks, and excellent peripherals for all of his pitchers, over a scouting and "WINS / ERA" GM.

This is a guy who's team turned Carrasco and Kluber from fringe major leaguers into peripheral princes that are in the top 10 pitchers league-wide. He also played a significant part in the signing and development of Salazar, Allen, Kipnis, and Lindor. He's going to be amazing.

I can only imagine what this could mean for Sanchez. He'll either be traded, kept as a reliever exclusively, or sent to AAA to get rid of all his bad habits and to try and strikeout more people.

Again, this is such a great decision! Very happy!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RIP Pedro. His three-run walk off HR like 5 years ago was a signal of changing times in Pittsburgh, we weren't great that year but it gave fans a moment for a change. Now we're a top MLB franchise. He was a frustrating player, a disappointment for his draft status, but he still has godly power.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Yankees are just catching their breath before hitting the world with Bryce Harper's 10-year, $450-million deal in three years, @Stax Classic.

And you know what? I'm only half-joking. Maybe not even half; maybe more like quarter-joking, at most.

Fantastic news, @THANOS! :woo :woo

Excellent pick-up for Toronto. Just what they needed, it would appear.

Could definitely see this coming, @Godway. Have to believe some American League team will want him as their DH. It's fairly evident that he has no position on the field.


Meanwhile...

GIMME GREINKE GIMME GREINKE GIMME GREINKE!!!!!! :mark:

...GIANTS about to finish in second place... as usual in free agency... this time to the Dodgers, though. :mj2

Aw, well, we're going into an even year, who cares about the roster?! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance osey2 ence :bum


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672902473951158272

Meanwhile, the stage play _Waiting For Godot_ has seen its title forever changed to _Waiting For Greinke_... 


:faint:


Also, this is important:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672534922502914048
ence ence ence
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @sansa Stark's Christmas Snow Castle


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672944503452508161
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This is like the ending to _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre_... :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm going to just laugh for the next hour.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I bet the GIANTS didn't even get to second place--yet again! Such utter regression! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

aka Greinke is traded in less than two years.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:sodone so damn done


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

6 years, $194M.

Exactly what I predicted would be the "winning bid" for Greinke on McCovey Chronicles several days ago... :sodone

6:33PM west coast EDIT:

6 years, $206M.

Giants refused to offer a sixth year. Which means they just wasted their own time and resources because of course Greinke was only going to bite on a six-year deal offer. LOL.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jesus chist. Dbacks with the surprise run in. 

So they offered Cueto 120/6, and when he turned them down they said fuck it and decided to go all the way. 

Dodgers are probably writing Cueto a blank cheque as we speak.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cubs signed Lackey for $17M a season...he has had 2 good seasons in his whole career and he's 36. Lackey either started on the juice last year or had the luckiest year in his career ever. Lackey will be lucky to even get below a 3.4 ERA this season.


Also, lel Greinke, going to a losing team just to continue to help them lose, but the Diamondbacks revealed 8 NEW UNIFORMS FOR THIS YEAR!!! Obviously is why Greinke went to them...not cause of the money...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

LOL Dodgers!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Alexis Bootyful Christmas Season said:


> Cubs signed Lackey for $17M a season...he has had 2 good seasons in his whole career and he's 36. Lackey either started on the juice last year or had the luckiest year in his career ever. Lackey will be lucky to even get below a 3.4 ERA this season.
> 
> 
> Also, lel Greinke, going to a losing team just to continue to help them lose, but the Diamondbacks revealed 8 NEW UNIFORMS FOR THIS YEAR!!! Obviously is why Greinke went to them...not cause of the money...


I was thinking the same thing about Lackey, how he's worth over 15+ million a season is beyond me.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Grienke's deal is pretty fucking absurd. Guess the DBacks are going for it while Goldschmidt is in his prime and highly affordable to them. I can't see that working out for them. 

All and all its been a great off season for the Pirates in addition by subtraction. No Price/Grienke/Cueto for the Cubs, John Lackey will be our Trojan horse to bring them down from the inside. Got rid of our most underachieving and frustrating player as well. 

Still gotta watch the Cards. They were in on Price too, which means they might make a splash.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Giants sign Samardzija, 5 years, 90 million.

Welp.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> Giants sign Samardzija, 5 years, 90 million.
> 
> Welp.



From a White Sox fan, good luck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:lmao that fucking Shark deal :sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Means White Sox get a compensatory pick now.

Giggity.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I believe in RAGS MAGIC to make Jeff Samardzija, uh... Better... 

:side:
@CamillePunk @shiVVY POP (meant to mention you above in the post covering the ence proposal! osey2) @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @sansa Stark's Christmas Snow Castle


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @I'dmentiontheotherGiantsfansbuttheyallhavewackyChristmasnamesthatmentionsdon'tseemtoworkforsoohwell

So, yes, this makes me feel a _liiiiittle_ bit better about Jeff Samardzija... Dan Szymborski is usually quite solid at the whole "projections" thing with his ZiPS projection model.

I'll take a 3-WAR pitcher in 2016 behind :bum 

That's a whole heck of a lot better than anything else the Giants were going to have if they hadn't signed Samardzija... Yeah. I... I... I don't not believe...

Granted, as *Camille* just noted to me, many of the same justifications made for this contract were made on behalf of trading for Mike Leake, and while those justifications all made some semblance of sense, Leake's injury-plagued, home run-surrendering run with San Francisco in late summer didn't exactly pan out. 

That said, I would never judge a pitcher based on a roughly two-month sample size. I'm not advocating going out and signing Mike Leake, too, but I'm just noting that I wouldn't hold the limited number of innings he threw for the Giants against him when making the decision.

Samardzija also has better raw stuff. It's raw, all right, and he struggled to strike people out in 2015. Nevertheless, I have to think that at least _some_ measure of positive regression would be in the cards, so to speak, moving from U.S. Cellular Field with the worst defense in MLB to AT&T Park with the #2 overall defense in MLB behind only the Royals (in 2015, at least). 

Oh, yeah, Szymborski's projections for Samardzija... Now try to say _that_ three times fast... ence


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673202018215845888


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk

Thank you, rest of WF, for leaving the MLB thread open to be my personal place of solace wherein I gradually fully accept the Jeff Samardzija deal. :side:

Fantastic Fangraphs article on Samardzija by Tony Blengino: http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/whats-up-with-jeff-samardzija/

The Chicago White Sox defense in 2015 was almost shockingly abysmal:



> The most noticeable thing about Samardzija’s profile is that his Unadjusted Contact Scores are higher than his Adjusted Contact Scores, pretty much across the board. This means that contextual factors, most importantly team defense, caused his actual performance to be much worse than it should have been. Context reduces his fly ball/line drive contact score from 99 to 90, his grounder contact score from 118 to 103, and his overall contact score from 112 to 102. Despite a newly suboptimal batted ball mix, Samardzija remained essentially an average contact manager in 2015 thanks to better than average authority allowed.
> 
> Add back the Ks and BBs, and he checks in as a better than league average pitcher, with a "tru" ERA of 3.79 that is well below both his ERA (4.96) and FIP (4.23). *The 1.17 negative difference between his "tru" and actual ERAs is the largest among any 2015 ERA qualifier in either league. His two next closest competitors for that distinction could be found elsewhere in the Chisox clubhouse this season. Chris Sale and John Danks‘ "tru" ERAs were 0.95 and 0.93 lower than their actual marks.*


:mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I think we should've done better, Deso. :sad:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's even year. He'll win the Cy Young probably.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> I think we should've done better, Deso. :sad:


Honestly, Camille... I love you but sometimes I think you miss out on what's truly important in life.

What matters is this: in the end, when the cards were all on the table for Mr. Jeff Samardzija, his choice came down to two teams.

One was the Los Angeles Dodgers: iniquity and vice and corruption and disease and wickedness and horror in some vaguely, purportedly "human" form...

And the other was the San Francisco Giants: standard-bearers for virtue, for righteousness, goodness, love, understanding and harmony...

He chose The Side of Good.

Also, the second runner-up was the St. Louis Cardinals, the evilest team in MLB not named the Los Angeles Dodgers. It came down to three franchises, the Cardinals, and then the Dodgers, and then the Giants, and Mr. Samardzija chose wisely. He did not give in to the temptation to serve Evil.

This... This is what is important, my friend.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673212039053971456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673252158297391104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673222557118554112


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't even really know why the Dodgers want Chapman. They need to concentrate on starters. :kermit


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So it falls to me to be WF's resident hot stove-keeper?











New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> I don't even really know why the Dodgers want Chapman. They need to concentrate on starters. :kermit


Sadly the Dodgers just signed Hisashi Iwakuma to a 3-year deal (no financial details available yet but it's said that they gave him a "_Godfather_ deal" to keep him away from the Mariners and, potentially, the GIANTS who displayed interest in the right-hander).

The Dodgers acquiring Aroldis Chapman would be... A bad thing. 

_However_! If they had to send at least one or possibly even two of their highly touted prospects... It might be worth it from a Giants' fan's perspective. :side:


Bob Nightengale and Jayson Stark are linking the Los Angeles Blue Devils to the amoral Miami Marlins, who have unscrupulously served as their partners-in-crime time and time again in trades, vis-à-vis Jose Fernandez... :sodone

______________________


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673514281833512960

Royals sign Joakim Soria for 3 years. $25 million.


Athletics sign Ryan Madson for 3 years, $22 million. :lol Okay, Billy Beane. 

______________________

Also... Bob Nightengale is rarely correct but he appears to truly believe that the GIANTS will land Jason Heyward... If I actually believed this were possible I wouldn't even write about it here for fear of jinxing it, but seeing as it's just one of ol' Bob's weird fever dreams... :side:



:side:
@CamillePunk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd say better odds we send him to Detroit for a 3 day old pizza Deso


----------



## TiBrin72 (Sep 12, 2006)

Woah!! Dodgers to acquire Chapman!!! The Reds won't get Urias or Seager!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> I'd say better odds we send him to Detroit for a 3 day old pizza Deso


:lol Good point.

@AryaDark @Cash @The Hogfather

Aroldis Chapman to the Dodgers. No super elite Dodger prospects going back to Cincinnati. Not even Jose De Leon. Maybe Jose Peraza and Grant Holmes...? 


I will never, ever forgive any of you or your team for this. :aryha


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> :lol Good point.
> 
> 
> @AryaDark @Cash @The Hogfather
> ...


You tagged the wrong person, Deso :booklel. I didn't even knew it was a other member who had that name. He's been on here for 10 years too!? :lol.

The Evil Empire got Chapman. He's dead to me now


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chapman trade is not officially done from what I've read. Reds are still taking offers.


So is Kenley Jansen a free agent? Or is LA trying to emulate the goat KC bullpen?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Red Sox got Carson Smith from the M's. lol the M's took Wade Miley. Carson is a solid reliever. Sox improving with each move they make.


Rangers want Lucroy. I want Lucroy. I imagine MIL will want something pretty good for him. I'd give up something good as long as it's not Odor. I'd entertain the idea of trading Gallo. Lucroy is one of the few excellent catcher bats. It goes without saying I'd hate it if they traded Beltre, but I don't ever see this happening. Beltre is retiring as a Ranger. At least, he BETTER retire as a Ranger. I'll rage if he doesn't.

:BELTRE


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Chapman/Jansen are both FA's after the 2016 season if I remember correctly. But it's not like the Dodgers couldn't afford to keep one of them. 

LA didn't even give up any of their best prospects. Cinci is really firesaling.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Chapman deal isn't complete yet, it may have actually fallen through.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673976728637865984


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> :lol Good point.
> 
> 
> @AryaDark @Cash @The Hogfather
> ...


So the deal is not even official yet, and if it were, the Reds aren't even going to get decent Single A level talent for Chapman? I stand by what I said a while ago about Walt Jocketty having been sent to the Reds as a mole by the Cardinals to utterly destroy the franchise. And what an incredible job he has done. fpalm


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> I'd say better odds we send him to Detroit for a 3 day old pizza Deso


what about a young stud future superstar like Cameron Maybin? :curry2



DesolationRow said:


> :lol Good point.


Deso with that deep down hatred of Detroit again, we dug coal together bro.

hopefully the Dodgers can also pick up Queto, Alvarez, Heyward, Gordon, and Cespedes. Giants can have Grady Sizemore and Wandy Rodriguez.

8*D8*D


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark



Ickey Shuffle said:


> You tagged the wrong person, Deso :booklel. I didn't even knew it was a other member who had that name. He's been on here for 10 years too!? :lol.
> 
> The Evil Empire got Chapman. He's dead to me now


:lol Yes, I did. Should have gotten some sleep last night, I knew it.



MrMister said:


> Chapman trade is not officially done from what I've read. Reds are still taking offers.
> 
> 
> So is Kenley Jansen a free agent? Or is LA trying to emulate the goat KC bullpen?


As said, Chapman and Jansen both become free agents at the end of the 2016 season.

Also, that Mariners-Red Sox trade is fantastic for Boston. Their bullpen is suddenly legitimate. 



THANOS said:


> The Chapman deal isn't complete yet, it may have actually fallen through.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673976728637865984





The Hogfather said:


> So the deal is not even official yet, and if it were, the Reds aren't even going to get decent Single A level talent for Chapman? I stand by what I said a while ago about Walt Jocketty having been sent to the Reds as a mole by the Cardinals to utterly destroy the franchise. And what an incredible job he has done. fpalm





Muta said:


> what about a young stud future superstar like Cameron Maybin? :curry2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the joke, it has more to do with the Marlins giving in to anything the Tigers want, haha. Though that may change in the post-Dombrowski era for Detroit. 

We dug coal together! :mark:


Well... It pains me a little bit to report that the Aroldis Chapman story has taken a rather dark turn:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674057058954682368
Article:

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/aroldi...ccording-to-police-report-023629095.html?nf=1


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674084136706056192
Remember how I predicted that the Red Sox would go after Chapman some weeks back, and then almost immediately they traded for Craig Kimbrel? Indeed, they went after Chapman first, and found out about this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Carson Smith is a pretty solid upgrade to the Sox bullpen even if he doesn't have man muscles yet. Just think how good he'll be when he gets his man muscles!

I'm glad Boston weakened the M's:lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Well the police report details are kind of suspect, with the driver saying that his GF "charged at him", and the GF having no injuries or marks on her. That said, he does sound reckless and the unloading rounds in his garage and into an open field to vent frustration is ridiculous.

Well, his trade value will plummet now, so we'll see where he lands, if anywhere, now.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

smear campaign. it's all part of a huge conspiracy by the Giants to keep Chapman out of LA. couldn't of been Chapman, he was at the grassy knoll at the time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@DesolationRow

Thoughts on Jose K going to LA? (don't panic I'm asking hypothetically there is no deal as of this post)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

As I told Deso @MrMister, if the Giants don't want to have him in LA, just beat the offer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Whether the reports about Chapman and his alleged problems are legitimate or not, the sooner he is gone the better. The guy has an attitude problem that has been made worse by the team not keeping him in the role he was signed to do (starting pitcher). He has been given everything he wants and now look where the team is left. The Reds have no direction as a franchise, and no visible plan in place going forward with the team. Chapman and the trouble the Reds are having unloading him are just symptomatic of the issues plaguing this franchise right now.

Thank god there are other teams in this city that know what they are doing. :marvin

How messed up is that? :CENA


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

What a night of moves. Castro to the Yanks for Warren. Zobrist to the North Side.

The first overall pick Dansby Swanson to ATL for Shelby Miller, who goes to AZ with Greinke and Corbin.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Arizona going all in :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Cubs got Zobrist? :fuck


Also Shelby Miller to a team that might get him less than 20 losses.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man Dave Stewart and Arizona got FLEECED :lmao.

Stewart must be the most inept GM in the league. Miller is a glorified #4 at best.

Look at how he compares to Hutchison for reference to how overrated he is.

*Miller 2014 + 2015:* 3.96 FIP, 4.26 xFIP, 3.9 WAR, age 25
*Hutchison 2014 + 2015:* 4.10 FIP, 4.00 xFIP, 3.8 WAR, age 25

And Arizona gave up Swanson (1st Overall pick from 2015), Inciarte, and Blair LOL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not a Shelby Miller fan either. 

Marlins want Seager, Urias, and Pederson :lmao

So that trade isn't happening.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's time for the Fish to be on the receiving end of a stupid trade :hb



> clarkspencer @clarkspencer
> Hearing that #Marlins had deal working with D-Backs: Jose Fernandez for Corbin, Swanson and 3 others -- until Zona landed Shelby Miller.


:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm not a Shelby Miller fan either.
> 
> Marlins want Seager, Urias, and Pederson :lmao
> 
> So that trade isn't happening.


No one will give the Marlins what they want for Fernandez lol. With what they're asking we'd have to trade Donaldson and Osuna to get him. 

Honestly it would be smarter to wait until next off-season and just sign Strasburg to a massive deal, given his age. THAT's a +200M deal I would pull the trigger on if I were Atkins/Shapiro.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Marlins are asking for players that will make them a better team than if they had kept Fernandez, plus prospects. They're asking for 5 quarters for their $1, seems legit to me.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I'm not a Shelby Miller fan either.
> 
> Marlins want Seager, Urias, and Pederson :lmao
> 
> So that trade isn't happening.


Seager & Pederson? :mj4

gotta love the Winter Meetings

thoughts on reports of Rangers shopping Fielder?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hear they aren't getting any interest @Muta. I wouldn't want him if I was any other team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't deal with the Dodgers if I was the Marlins solely because Pederson and Puig are radioactive cancerous garbage, and we pretty much would need one back.

LOLMATTINGLY if so


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

THANOS said:


> Man Dave Stewart and Arizona got FLEECED :lmao.
> 
> Stewart must be the most inept GM in the league. Miller is a glorified #4 at best.
> 
> ...


I am thrilled with this! The Braves couldn't even believe that they added Swanson. :ha Arizona will be good for the time being but we absolutely robbed them! :Rollins


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> Thoughts on Jose K going to LA? (don't panic I'm asking hypothetically there is no deal as of this post)


It would be terrible on multiple levels. Partly because I like "Jose K" as you call him quite a bit, aside from marveling at his almost surreal pitching ability. 

Were the Dodgers to trade Urias, Seager, Pederson, hahahaha, I could probably live with it. Especially with (callous objective analysis here) the major injury risk that Fernandez carries with him going forward. He may have the highest raw upside of any starting pitcher in MLB today, but he also represents undeniable risk.

Still, were the Dodgers to acquire him via trade after losing out on Greinke (who's still in the division which means he's going to beat the Giants 15 times or whatever throughout the season [that number is knowing hyperbole :side:]), I'd need to go work over a punching bag for a little while. :side:



Stax Classic said:


> As I told Deso @MrMister, if the Giants don't want to have him in LA, just beat the offer














THANOS said:


> Man Dave Stewart and Arizona got FLEECED :lmao.
> 
> Stewart must be the most inept GM in the league. Miller is a glorified #4 at best.
> 
> ...





MrMister said:


> I'm not a Shelby Miller fan either.
> 
> Marlins want Seager, Urias, and Pederson :lmao
> 
> So that trade isn't happening.





Stax Classic said:


> It's time for the Fish to be on the receiving end of a stupid trade :hb
> 
> 
> :


Shelby Miller is a perfectly solid, thoroughly good mid-rotation starter. He does many things well, but nothing exceptionally. Many teams attempting to contend in 2016 would love having him in their rotation. I can say this because I'm pretty sure the Giants have called the Braves about him every hour of every day for the last several months...

However, this trade is simply bonkers. The Diamondbacks sending top pick Dansby Swanson to Atlanta for Miller is a total, outrageous overpay. As a Giants fan I'd be screaming if the Giants sent Christian Arroyo to Atlanta for Miller--and while I love me some Christian Arroyo, I know full well that he's nowhere close to being the prospect that Swanson is. This is the same organization that sent Touki Toussaint to Atlanta mere months ago to get the Braves to pay for Bronson Arroyo's dead money salary. The worst news for the Braves is that the Diamondbacks forfeited their pick with the Greinke acquisition; otherwise we could all wonder who the Diamondbacks would be picking on behalf of the Braves in the 2016 draft. 

The news that the Diamondbacks were angling to land a big fish in Fernandez with these same players and were told, "Thanks, but no thanks," by the Marlins is no surprise. For Fernandez, this would be a reasonable price to pay. For Miller, it's madness. And Miller's a good, sturdy mid-rotation starter, which is plenty valuable (just ask Mike Leake once he gets his tens of millions) but that is all he is. His 2015 season has all of the warning signs of being a massive fluke. The peripherals as noted above by *THANOS* demonstrate that he's not as great as his run-prevention results would indicate. 

Moving from the Braves' home ballpark to the Diamondbacks' home ballpark will definitely mess with Miller a bit, I'm going to guess. 

Also, let's talk about Ender Inciarte. He may be the most underrated defensive player in the game right now. In 2015 he boasted only a 101 OPS+ but he was worth 5 WAR. Even if you want to suggest that his defensive value was freakishly high, let us cut that defensive value in half--which means he was merely a 3.5 WAR player (which is quite good!). 

Inciarte has four more years of team control left, exactly the same as Miller, and being a fine defensive position player at the age of 25, has a vastly better shot at aging well than the thoroughly all right but unexceptional starting pitcher. 

This deal is a disaster for the Diamondbacks. I'm not even sure it makes them better in 2016; the long-term ramifications are even more appalling. 

I have never seen a baseball organization so utterly committed to developing hordes of fantastic players and then shipping them out. 



THANOS said:


> No one will give the Marlins what they want for Fernandez lol. With what they're asking we'd have to trade Donaldson and Osuna to get him.
> 
> Honestly it would be smarter to wait until next off-season and just sign Strasburg to a massive deal, given his age. THAT's a +200M deal I would pull the trigger on if I were Atkins/Shapiro.


Stephen Strasburg is a wonderful pitcher but his injury concerns would give me pause over a $200M+ deal. Hate to say it but I think I would rather have just signed David Price to the deal he received from the Red Sox, with the opt-out after three years giving the team holding the contract an "out" should he pitch quite well for them, than bring in Strasburg. The Blue Jays' window to contend is right now, as you know, and Price is probably going to be excellent over the course of the first two or three seasons of his contract. Too bad he's staying in the AL East for you just as Greinke is staying in the NL West for Giants fans, haha.



Stax Classic said:


> I wouldn't deal with the Dodgers if I was the Marlins solely because Pederson and Puig are radioactive cancerous garbage, and we pretty much would need one back.
> 
> LOLMATTINGLY if so


Agreed. Hahahaha...

Does Fernandez want out of Miami? To whom do you believe the Marlins will end up dealing Ozuna?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good lord how Starlin Castro has fallen, traded for Brendan Ryan :lol 

I don't see the big deal about the Marlins asking price for Fernandez. He's a legit ace pitcher, under 25, who's highly affordable for the next three seasons. They don't HAVE to trade him. Fair market price for him would be two-three top prospects.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

@DesolationRow The Marlins have banned Jose's agent Boras from discussions involving Jose's innings limits, and Jose insists on having him present


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Sox close to getting Lawrie. I love this move since he plays both 3rd and 2nd, he's still young with lots of upside and has been improving the last 2 seasons.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Godway said:


> Good lord how Starlin Castro has fallen, traded for Brendan Ryan :lol
> 
> I don't see the big deal about the Marlins asking price for Fernandez. He's a legit ace pitcher, under 25, who's highly affordable for the next three seasons. They don't HAVE to trade him. Fair market price for him would be two-three top prospects.


Well, the Cubs are also receiving Adam Warren in the deal, and all of his projections seem rather rosy. Seems like a good, fair deal for both teams. The Cubs needed to make room for Ben Zobrist (excellent signing, especially since he was willing to take a little bit of a discount to reunite with Joe Maddon), and the Yankees' most pressing hole since Robinson Cano left has been second base. 

Castro is a decent fit for the Yankees, who should give him the playing time he apparently needs to be productive, like many position players. 

As for Jose Fernandez, agreed. The Marlins should ask for a king's ransom while shopping him. 

Thoughts on receiving Jonathan Niese for Neil Walker? Niese with Ray Searage should be quite the find for the Pirates. 



Stax Classic said:


> @DesolationRow The Marlins have banned Jose's agent Boras from discussions involving Jose's innings limits, and Jose insists on having him present


Fascinating. 



xdoomsayerx said:


> Sox close to getting Lawrie. I love this move since he plays both 3rd and 2nd, he's still young with lots of upside and has been improving the last 2 seasons.


Not sure how much upside he still has at this point. Seems to be about as "average-y" a player as one can find, but considering his age (still only 25), I suppose he could find a new, fresh period of salad days. Moving from the Oakland Coliseum to U.S. Cellular should help a little bit.


_______________________

*MrMr*: http://www.lonestarball.com/2015/12...adrian-beltre-contract-extension-in-the-works

_______________________

Adam Lind to the Mariners for three minor-league pitchers going to the Brewers. Jerry Dipoto's plan continues. 

_______________________

Late last night after getting home I turned on MLB Network. Give it a look, there's a replay from earlier in the day of the Phillies' GM saying that as far as he knows, Ken Giles will be in the Phillies' bullpen on Opening Day, and for years to come. Less than 24 hours after that interview was conducted the Phillies send him to Houston. :lol I think this is a fine deal for the Astros. May be underrated in the context of the Kimbrels and Chapmans of the trade market, with all of the team control that the Astros will have for Giles. Haha. @Notorious

_______________________

Latest GIANTS-related rumors have them seriously looking at Wei-Yin Chen. I suppose one could even say that they are _way in_ on Wei-Yin. :side: Perhaps they are _Wei-Yin_ their optChens. :side:

Stupid Cardinals are looking into him as well, though. :side:

_______________________

I can only :lmao at this, the Washington Nationals signing Yusmeiro MVPetit to a one-year deal with a one-year option/buyout. As MLBTradeRumors.com notes,



> Petit is perhaps best-known for setting a Major League record in 2014 when he retired 46 consecutive batters over the course of the summer, narrowly eclipsing Mark Buehrle’s previous record of 45 straight. The Nats know Petit well, as he cemented himself in San Francisco lore by delivering six shutout innings of relief with seven strikeouts in Game 2 of the 2014 NLDS against the Nationals — an 18-inning marathon affair in which Petit was credited with the win.


They sure as hell never wanted to face him again. :mj osey2 ence :bum
@CamillePunk


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Well, the Cubs are also receiving Adam Warren in the deal, and all of his projections seem rather rosy. Seems like a good, fair deal for both teams. The Cubs needed to make room for Ben Zobrist (excellent signing, especially since he was willing to take a little bit of a discount to reunite with Joe Maddon), and the Yankees' most pressing hole since Robinson Cano left has been second base.
> 
> Castro is a decent fit for the Yankees, who should give him the playing time he apparently needs to be productive, like many position players.
> 
> ...


I really didn't like it. I don't know how one of the best offensive second basemen of the last 5 years is only worth a backend starter. I thought for sure Walker would have netted a prospect or two.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:BELTRE

:mark:

Do it Daniels pls. Beltre is clearly one of the few that can play until 40ish.


In other AL West news, the Astors traded for Ken Giles. Has anyone seen this guy pitch? He's pretty nasty. The squat thing he does before every pitch is also:lmao

So yeah Houston locking down 9th inning leads now rip.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If the only player the Reds manage to trade in the offseason ends up being Todd Frazier, I might not watch one game next year. :fuckthis


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> :BELTRE
> 
> :mark:
> 
> ...


Yes indeed. As noted above, I believe that Giles was a fantastic pickup for Houston, seeing as he has far greater team control left than, say, Aroldis Chapman or even Craig Kimbrel. I find Giles, uh, beguiling, on the mound, haha. :lol



The Hogfather said:


> If the only player the Reds manage to trade in the offseason ends up being Todd Frazier, I might not watch one game next year. :fuckthis


That would... be bad.

It probably won't make @AryaDark feel good but if it gives you any warm fuzzies, *Pratch*, the Diamondbacks and Reds are discussing a trade centered around Brandon Phillips. Could definitely see that take place. And as the Atlanta Braves can boast, no team derives so much pleasure from shipping off highly touted, dirt-cheap, maximally-team-controlled prospects like the Arizona Diamondbacks. 
@Ickey Shuffle

GIANTS are officially "out" on Jason Heyward... As if they were ever in... :sodone @CamillePunk


Chris Davis about to bankrupt the Orioles, haha.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox should trade for Fraizer or Brandon Phillips. The Reds seem dumb enough to take Danks in the trade....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jason Hewyard chooses the Cubs.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck John Mozeliak. Cardinals are going to be massively rich soon due to a new TV deal and we still don't hand out the cash to players who we need to re-sign. Let's just let arguably our best player walk away to our division rival.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Heyward to the Cubs :mark: :mark: :mark:



TomahawkJock said:


> Fuck John Mozeliak. Cardinals are going to be massively rich soon due to a new TV deal and we still don't hand out the cash to players who we need to re-sign. Let's just let arguably our best player walk away to our division rival.


Apparently, the Cards made their largest ever contract offer to him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So many bats in Chicago. Heyward is a pretty nice upgrade over Starlin.

Not sure who leads off now that Fowler will move on. But Bryant, Rizzo, Heyward, Schwarber, Soler is pretty, pretty good.

Giants should sign Fowler imo. Thoughts on this @DesolationRow?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Heyward to the Cubs?!? :trips8


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Godway said:


> I really didn't like it. I don't know how one of the best offensive second basemen of the last 5 years is only worth a backend starter. I thought for sure Walker would have netted a prospect or two.


I could certainly see the argument for why the Pirates should have received something more. 

Think the modest return is partly because everyone in baseball knew a year ago that the Pirates trading Walker was "plan A" for them. Minimal leverage. Still think it's a solid trade for both parties.



TomahawkJock said:


> Fuck John Mozeliak. Cardinals are going to be massively rich soon due to a new TV deal and we still don't hand out the cash to players who we need to re-sign. Let's just let arguably our best player walk away to our division rival.


Yes, indeed, the Cardinals are seeing their 15-year, over-$1 billion television deal kick in...

However, they went after David Price and were far and away the closest runner-up. Price himself thought he would be a Cardinal the morning of the day he made his decision to sign with the Red Sox. Dave Dombrowski was able to convince ownership that they should blow the Cardinals away and they effectively did so.

Not sure what they offered Jason Heyward but it sounds like they were one of the notable "almosts." 

Ultimately, as a Giants fan, let me assure you, I'm almost as adept at knowing what it's like to end up being the bridesmaid, never the bride, in the deep waters of elite, top-tier free agency. 

The Cardinals and Giants both have their own evaluation systems, and they both stubbornly refuse to let market forces push them away from those, at least within some kind of reason. Recently the Giants have been more liberal with the purse strings in theory--offering more in money to Jon Lester, Pablo Sandoval and James Shields than what they all respectively received last offseason--but ultimately, you can't go Vito Corleone and force the player to sign on the dotted line. Haha.

Definitely know what you mean, though, about the frustration of this. Just once I'd love to see the Giants be the Diamondbacks of a week ago, the team not even in the hunt for a coveted free agent and just showing up at the last minute, playing Fortinbras to the other organizations' Hamlet. It'll probably never happen, though, haha.



MrMister said:


> So many bats in Chicago. Heyward is a pretty nice upgrade over Starlin.
> 
> Not sure who leads off now that Fowler will move on. But Bryant, Rizzo, Heyward, Schwarber, Soler is pretty, pretty good.
> 
> Giants should sign Fowler imo. Thoughts on this @DesolationRow?


Honestly, *MrMr*, if the GIANTS can outmaneuver both the Royals and Cardinals, I would love to see them sign Alex Gordon. Latest rumor is that 5/$80-90 could get it done and frankly that's awfully reasonable. 

Steamer likes Gordon for 3.5 WAR in 2015. Which corresponds precisely with my own back-of-envelope math: I projected him at 3.5 for 2016; 3.0 for 2017; 2.5 for 2018; 2.0 for 2019; and 1.5 for 2020.

The Giants will probably be one of the worst teams in the league in 2020, haha. (Well... it _is_ an even year...) I don't care about the last year or so of his deal. If he could live up to a 3.5 WAR projection in 2016 that would represent a major upgrade for the Giants over what else they'd be throwing out there in left field. 

Dexter Fowler is an interesting player but to me... Unexciting. Steamer projects him to be below 2.0 WAR. He's just not a good defender out there at all, and while his bat would be serviceable, he's not the player that Gordon is. 

If the Giants fail to sign Gordon... which, let's face it, they will... :side: ...then it will be worth revisiting Fowler. But even then I think I'd prefer YO, i.e., Yoenis Cespedes, haha. 

Giants will probably look into pitching first. Maybe. I don't know. They're also talking to the Rockies about a Carlos Gonzalez trade. I could be talked into that... Maybe... Though I think I'd rather just pay Gordon since the Rockies are doubtless looking for too much for CarGo. 

Good thought, though, *MrMr*! I won't exactly be enraged if the Warriors do indeed bring in Fowler. Think of all of the chicken hats at GIANTS games, too! :mark: :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What about trading for CarGo?

Rockies probably want too much, plus division rivals etc.


Also Samardzija says he was tipping his pitches last year and didn't realize it until the end:lol

This could partially explain why he was bad. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

This Cubs team is turning into one of my dream fantasy teams minus Bryce and Starlin srs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> What about trading for CarGo?
> 
> Rockies probably want too much, plus division rivals etc.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's true. Although Bobby Evans has said that the Rockies are "perfectly willing" to trade with the Giants, as they did in 2012 when they sent Marco SCUTARO to us at the deadline for Charlie Culberson. :lol Unfortunately I don't think we can get CarGo for the equivalent of Charlie Culberson, haha.

I just saw the Samardzija press conference wherein he wore a GIANTS jersey for the first time ever... :mark: 

And yes, he did say he was tipping pitches. :lol Interesting. 

I haven't exactly been impressed by the Giants' offseason _thus far, to be fair_, ha, but, I think the Samardzija deal has the potential to be sneaky good. We shall see. :side:

It's not fair that the Rangers generally conducted their offseason business during the regular season, bringing in Cole Hamels, haha! You can, for the most part, sit back and relax.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals need to get Mike Leake to sure up our pitching staff as I am not comfortable with Lyons, Cooney or Gonzalez as our fifth starter. Heyward leaving isn't all that bad (except for the fact that he's going to the CUBS, which really angers me) because we have Piscotty to take his spot who may in fact be better offensively. Definitely wouldn't mind Justin Upton and Mike Leake though. I feel like the Cardinals are done trying now though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Heyward leaving definitely frees up the Piscotty/Grichuk platoon to start every day.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Heyward leaving definitely frees up the Piscotty/Grichuk platoon to start every day.


I agree. But at this point, I don't trust Holliday. We have a decent amount of outfield depth to possibly handle it but I would have much preferred Heyward back in RF, Grichuk in CF, and then Piscotty playing first and left field to let Holliday have days off. We also have Moss and Pham but I'm unsure on those two as well.

Please get Justin Upton. This would make me happy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> What about trading for CarGo?
> 
> Rockies probably want too much, plus division rivals etc.
> 
> ...





I call 100% bullshit on this, he's just making excuses for sucking. Don Cooper would have noticed literally RIGHT AWAY if he was tipping his pitches, hell even the announcers notice when a pitcher is tipping his pitches right away...well maybe not Hawk Harrelson.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cards should go after Justin Upton. He'll give them more offense than Heyward anyways.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

After moving Chuck Morton, Pirates probably got about 25-30 mill after all of their moves to sign some FA pitcher.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Cardinals will be fine, no need to panic. And the Cubs will still be the same old Cubs, blowing it in the postseason. Until the organization can start shedding the lovable losers tag and actually stop using that as an excuse, then nothing will change.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I would have been more afraid of the Cubs if they landed Price. They'll be looking at sophomore slumps from a few guys, plus the definite regression of Arrieta. I was worried about having to battle back to back lefties with Lester and Price but now all they have to worry about is John LOLckey.

So get ready, they'll be the most overhyped team heading into next year and they're not gonna be as good as people think.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

While I agree with the above comments that the Cubs could certainly experience considerable regression among several key players, as well as experience clustered bad luck that compels them to underperform throughout various stretches of the season, like all ball clubs, were I a Pirates or Cardinals fan I would not be panicking but I would be cocking an eyebrow toward the Cubs, expecting trouble for my favorite team. Now, the offseason is not even nearly over, and the Cardinals are surely set to make at least one major move between now and probably January 1 at the latest, but as of right now, this moment, Steamer projects the Cubs as being 12 games better than the Cardinals and, I believe, 15 better than the Pirates. Again, just about anything can happen in baseball. The 2015 Washington Nationals are the signpost just up the road that reads, "There but for the grace of the baseball gods go my team as they attempt to go 'all in,'" but for one sad example. 

To give a fairly generic pro-Cubs argument, their core is for the most part exceptionally young and in several cases could very well get better. Ben Zobrist could be a massive addition, providing a strikeout-prone lineup with a more thoroughly contact-oriented hitter with singular versatility. Even if Jake Arrieta regresses to a considerable degree, he's probably still going to be solid at worst, and the "JL Duo" of Jon Lester and John Lackey provide compelling support. Moreover, the Cubs still boast one of the best farm systems in baseball: they have numerous assets that could be traded for yet more starting pitching assurance this winter, or potentially at the deadline, depending on how they want to play it. 

Just a few short years ago the Cardinals featured one of the best systems in the game, and were producing surprise starting position player miracle after surprise starting position player miracle. In 2015, they had an historically phenomenal starting rotation and pitching staff entire. As someone whose team boasted an historically potent infield of homegrown young players, I'm under no delusions that such a miraculous confluence of events will necessarily repeat themselves to engender similar, not to even hazard the same, results. Jason Heyward was a particularly important element for the Cardinals: he's an excellent player, but arguably just as important as what he produced in the present was the promise of his future, being such an unusually young superstar. He still has probably five or six years of prime left to play, and who knows? There's always the remote yet tantalizing possibility that he actually gets better, hits for more power, let us say, etceteras, while retaining his world class defensive reputation. Much of the Cardinals' position player core is suddenly aging, most notably Yadier Molina and Matt Holliday. Matt Adams and Kolten Wong struggled against left-handed pitching to a degree that suggests that they may be platoon players going forward. Shortstop Jhonny Peralta turns 34 in May. As doubtless marvelous as their rotation performed this past season, even it suddenly has at least one or two gloomy question mark-shaped clouds looming overhead. 

Don't get me wrong; it's the Cardinals. They'll probably win 95+ games just out of spite, to prove wrong anyone who doubted them this offseason (which, again, is nowhere close to being over). On paper, though (famous last words, for good and for ill), one has to wonder if they have the horses against this legitimately formidable and largely quite young Cubs team.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GIANTS signing Cueto to a six year deal. dodgers :ti


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Queto to the Giants :renee2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@DesolationRow What do you think about the Cueto signing? He should be pretty good in that division, as long as LA, ARZ, SD, and COL fans don't start trolling him with chants :.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RIC FLAIR's SON WHO LOVES HIS DADDY SO MUCH said:


> GIANTS signing Cueto to a six year deal. dodgers :ti





Muta said:


> Queto to the Giants :renee2





THANOS said:


> @DesolationRow What do you think about the Cueto signing? He should be pretty good in that division, as long as LA, ARZ, SD, and COL fans don't start trolling him with chants :.


:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

GIANTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @SHIVVY POO @scrilla @kiebler Elf @Another Christmas Painkiller @☆Shala's Christmas Waifu Party☆

What a deal! The GIANTS are finally the bride and not the bridesmaid in free agency! At least for one day! This day is ours! :woo :woo :woo

And fans of other NL West teams are lifeless, gelatinous masses, *THANOS*. They won't have the smarts to chant anything at CUETO! :aryha :woo :woo :woo

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

A :bum-CUETO-SAMARDZIJA-PEAVY-CAIN rotation... :sodone :mark: THANK *AD/LC*! THANK MAYS! THANK EVERYONE! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

The Even Year beckons! :woo :woo :woo





 :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Umm... exciting of Peavy in 2016????


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> Umm... exciting of Peavy in 2016????


That is MVPEAVY to you, *Stax*! ence osey2 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650474326811000832
Sure, MVPEAVY does not miss too many bats these days but one maxim I have been preaching all offseason long is that the GIANTS needed to do everything in their power to push him down to the role of the fourth starter. He was the _second_ starter behind :bum in 2014 and 2015, which the 2014/'15/'16 incarnation of MVPEAVY is, let us say, under-qualified for holding. However, now the GIANTS have Jeff MVSAMARDZIJA and Johnny "B. Goode" MVCUETO! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @SHIVVY POO @scrilla @The Hogfather @Ickey Shuffle 

Love this article: http://sports.yahoo.com/news/johnny-cueto-151350303.html 



> Ian Kinsler wanted to punch me in the face.
> 
> I had asked him just how much the varying deliveries of Johnny Cueto really affect hitters, and with the wound of getting shut out by Cueto still raw and fresh, Kinsler did not exactly cotton to the line of questioning. Because he is a professional, and an educator, Kinsler stood up and decided to demonstrate. And the best way, he figured, was with his fists.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676542489294049282
Aww! :mark: CUETO tweeting this is so wonderful! CUETO knows his baseball history! "The Dominican Dandy" Juan MARICHAL! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676531279160938496 :mark: :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676522174811791361 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Muta said:


> Queto to the Giants :renee2


Cueto could be good, as long as he can regain his consistency. I actually would have been OK with the Cards getting him, but he was put off because there is some bad blood from '10 when he ended Jason LaRue's career with a kick to the head during a brawl. Right now, the Cards will be fine but they need a good free agent signing...Chris Davis would be a good option although they can use another arm. 

Meanwhile, hasn't been mentioned here but Pete Rose will not be reinstated anytime soon. My wife thinks that they will wait until Rose is dead before they attempt to finally get him into Cooperstown. 

I know how people on the Net want to talk about how Rose should be in as they have womanizers (Ruth), racists (Cobb), and even cheaters (Gaylord Perry) in the Hall yet he's out for gambling. What people fail to understand (or most likely choose to) is that Rose violated the number one rule in baseball. Courtesy of Rule 21, section D:

*BETTING ON BALL GAMES. Any player, umpire, or club official or 
employee, who shall bet any sum whatsoever upon any baseball game in
connection with which the bettor has no duty to perform shall be declared
ineligible for one year.

Any player, umpire, or club or league official or employee, who shall
bet any sum whatsoever upon any baseball game in connection with which
the bettor has a duty to perform shall be declared permanently ineligible.*

For anyone that has the chance to be at a major or minor league ball game and be in the locker room, that rule is important enough to be posted on the wall. That is EVERY locker room. 

I loved how Pete Rose played, he busted his ass and gave 110%. However, he does not deserve to be at the Baseball HOF in Cooperstown unless he has a ticket.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Please, Ty Cobb being a noted racist isn't even the most inflammatory thing he ever did, he beat up a handless cripple during a game who insinuated his mother fucked a black man willingly.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I read that a lot of the shit said about Ty Cobb was exaggerated.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well he was suspended for beating up the cripple, so that certainly happened, and his teammates went on strike until he talked them down from it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Meh that "#1 rule in baseball" should be thrown out the window when Manfred himself organizes a collaboration between the MLB and a sports betting league.

There's a lot that should evolve and change with baseball, it's no longer your Great Grandpa's pastime. Along with the dumb frowning that's placed on celebratory homeruns/strikeouts, the downplaying of big personalities, and the unwritten rules of throwing at batters in retaliation, that dumb gambling rule should be eliminated as well, or at least forgiven for the greatest contact hitter in history.

Along with Rose, they need to let in guys like Bonds, McGuire, Sosa, Clemons, and everyone else in the same class. Those guys dominated in an era when "everyone" was using steroids, so the playing field was even. And steroids, can't give you a great eye or an understanding of the game and/or hitting, all it can do his heighten your workouts.

Bonds, for example, is 2nd all-time in WAR, behind only Babe Ruth, that mo-fo needs to be in the HOF, no ifs, ands, or butts.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pete Rose not getting in doesn't bother me in the slightest. He lives in Las Vegas, still gambles daily and has shown no remorse for what he did nor has he shown willingness to make any changes to his lifestyle of gambling over every fucking thing that is available to be bet on. If it were up to me I wouldn't let him back in Baseball either. Folks here in Cincy are getting tired of hearing about him. Those of us in the know are content with him having the WWE HOF ring.

On another note, happy to see B Phillips maybe going to the Nats. (Y)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

White Sox receive: Todd Frazier
Dodgers receive: Micah Johnson, Francelis Montas
Reds receive: Jose Peraza, Scott Schebler, and Brandon Dixon


Initial reaction is that Dodgers win this trade. Johnson and Peraza seem to be about the same in terms of value and they also get the Sox top pitching prospect in Montas. Gave up three prospects to the Reds but none of them are their top top guys besides Peraza but again, he is offset by receiving Johnson. Sox get FRAZIER and he will fit well in Chicago, with the same weather conditions as Cincy. Potent middle of the linup with him and Abreu now. 

I think the Reds could have gotten a little more for Frazier but still not terrible value coming back. Overall, Dodgers barely won the trade imo, but it's pretty even.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't get this trade at all from a Cinci perspective.

Frazier is one of the very few true slugger 3B who is CHEAP.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I don't get this trade at all from a Cinci perspective.
> 
> Frazier is one of the very few true slugger 3B who is CHEAP.


Yeah he's cheap right now, but that's not going to last much longer.. 

The Red just got two controllable players.

The Reds are clearly rebuilding, they don't need Frazier right now. They were going to finish in last place in the central with or without Frazier..

If Votto had a reasonable contract he would be long gone as well..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I get that they are rebuilding. 

This just seems a bit desperate and they had no reason to be desperate.

Now if Peraza develops into a great defender who can hit .300 and steal 30-50 bags...pretty good trade then.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Mister's right, it comes across really desperate. Frazier didn't have to be moved right now. You got Votto, you got Frazier, the two of them = arguably the best corner IF in baseball. Odds are you aren't going to have two better players than those two in the next 5 years, so you might as well have just built around them rather than start firesaling. I guess Cinci just figures their window closed. 

If they held Frazier til at least the deadline they could have RAPED someone's farm system, provided he had a good year. But he's been a pretty consistent 20+ HR bat, and all around decent hitter.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Reds fucked up in not dealing him at the ASB when his value was at its highest. He had a bad 2nd half and likely had a career year. He's a bit older than you think and the Reds weren't gonna compete this year with the Chicago, St Louis, and Pittsburgh trio.

Right now probably got about fair value, though they may have been better off to wait until July and hope he rebuilt his value by then. 

Prediction: Dodgers are stockpiling these minor leaguers so they can give the Marlins a godfather offer for Fernandez without giving up one of Urias or Seager.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

White Sox actually got Frazier? :nice.

Just read the details of the trade, and the White Sox ended up sending Trayce Thompson to the Dodgers as part of it. @DesolationRow ain't gonna like that lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe the Braves will catch a break on all of the chatter about should have not traded Peraza since the Dodgers seemed to view him only as a utility guy also.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @The Hogfather @Ickey Shuffle

Yes, @Chrome, I am #distraught over Trayce Thompson, the dear brother of :klay Thompson, being traded to the Dodgers. What a horrific fate for this young man. :cry


*MrMr*, @Godway and @Perfect Poster are right. I completely agree with *Perfect Poster*: the Reds sincerely should have, if they knew that they were looking to deal Todd Frazier, The Toddfather, or "FlavaFraz," or whatever his nicknames are, traded him at the deadline in late July rather than wait for the offseason. Firstly there is the less predictable but nevertheless true factor that after a white-hot first half culminating with his winning the Home Run Derby in Cincinnati, finishing the first half with a dazzling 148 wRC+, Frazier had a nearly equally horrendous second half, stuck at 55 wRC+ for most of it. 

That second half depressed Frazier's value.

Moreover, for a "seller," it is typically most advantageous to "cash in" your assets at the trade deadline. Contending teams' front offices and ownerships, tantalized by the--well, prospect (the very literal asset they become increasingly willing to trade)--of winning and with dreams of World Series Championship parades in their heads, bend to a greater degree in sacrificing what may be deemed "the future" for "the present," as the prospect cost is, generally speaking, largely maximized at the deadline, versus the relatively staid courses most teams embark upon during the offseason. The Mets and Royals, who ended up meeting each other in the World Series, both shed coveted prospects who their general managers were initially deeply hesitant to let go of; in the case of the former, especially, Dave Dombrowski wore on Sandy Alderson to ship one pitching prospect that the Mets were adamant about not dealing. This is a tremendous article on the subject, and I'm sure there are many on the same transaction: http://chicago.suntimes.com/basebal...to-mets-dombrowski-recounts-his-side-of-story

The Reds miscalculated in letting Frazier's second half happened. His peak trade value was right after the Home Run Derby in mid-July. Two weeks later and the Reds could have practically raided a contending team's farm system with him as the bait. 

In mid-December, though, with teams typically making more reserved moves, and with Frazier's value significantly dinged by the latter half to the 2015 campaign, the haul was less impressive. Moreover, it could be argued that the Dodgers, who have one of the better farm systems in baseball today, received some of the better prospects from the White Sox, whose farm system is largely weak, than the Reds received from the Dodgers. It's a curious trade from Cincinnati's perspective. I am making the educated estimate that someone high up in the Reds front office adores Jose Peraza based on what Cincinnati's scouts have informed them. Peraza was supposed to be the headliner in the frozen Aroldis Chapman deal that the Reds and Dodgers were working on last week, so the Reds' infatuation with Peraza seems undeniable. Last I remember, Peraza sits as the 24th in the top 100 MLB.com prospect rankings, #4 in the Dodgers' system behind their hydra of untouchables in Seager-Urias-De Leon. From scouting reports, Peraza grades almost unfailingly as possessing a 60 hitting tool with phenomenal, off-the-charts base-running ability at 75. 

The Reds are presently fielding calls for Brandon Phillips, most prominently from the Washington Nationals, and for Jay Bruce. 

As for the Dodgers, they are probably looking to flip a voluminous package of prospects for Jose Fernandez or perhaps Carlos Carrasco. The Marlins are apparently looking for volume at this point with Fernandez if they will deal him at all, and since the Dodgers have steadfastly refused to trade any of the aforementioned members of their prospect hydra perhaps such a deal of a bundle of merely good prospects would work. 

It's interesting: Hisashi Iwakuma had his physical for the Dodgers eight days ago but no official word of his signing has been made. So there is reason to believe that there have been complications stemming from Iwakuma's physical condition. Couple this to the aforementioned frozen Chapman trade, and, halfway through their offseason, it has been an inauspicious several weeks for the Dodgers thus far. 

The other shoe is sure to drop soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well... Not to pat myself on the back but I was right about Hisashi Iwakuma. He failed his physical with the Dodgers, and now only has a one-year deal in place with the Seattle Mariners, with a vesting option. 

____________
@AryaDark  http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2015/12/brandon-phillips-trade-nationals-reds.html @The Hogfather @Ickey Shuffle 



> The Nationals and Reds “apparently” have an agreement on a trade that would send second baseman Brandon Phillips from Cincinnati to D.C., according to Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports (links to Twitter). However, Phillips has yet to waive the full no-trade protection that comes with his 10-and-5 rights (that is, 10 years of Major League service, the past five of which have come with one team). Talks with Phillips himself are in progress, per Rosenthal, who notes that Phillips accepted deferrals in his contract with the Reds under the assumption that he would remain in Cincinnati for the duration of the deal. Some kind of financial compensation might be necessary in order to get Phillips to OK the deal, Rosenthal adds.
> 
> Phillips, 34, would give the Nationals the second base upgrade they’ve reportedly been seeking.


____________

The Cleveland Indians picked up Mike Napoli and Rajai Davis, both on one-year deals. Think they should give up on the idea of trading any pieces of their excellent starting rotation, and simply supplement their offense as best as possible. 

____________

Meanwhile, in San Francisco today... :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677326643040354304
:mark: :cheer :woo :dance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677602500757708800 @CamillePunk @SHIVVY POO @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The more I think about it (I've thought about it for about 3 minutes) the more I think Jeff Samardzija will rock for the Giants. I think he was pretty great for Oakland and that's a pitcher's haven too. He'll have good defense so he won't get tilted as often. That's probably his biggest drawback/fault, he gets rattled when things he can't control don't go his way. I didn't watch him much with the Chisox though, so it's also possible his stuff has just deteriorated. That can happen fast.

Cueto in Smallpark was amazing so I can't even imagine how good he can potentially be in ATT lol.

MadBum is MadBum, the best big game pitcher in the game.

Even year is as real as odd year so yeah.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> The more I think about it (I've thought about it for about 3 minutes) the more I think Jeff Samardzija will rock for the Giants. I think he was pretty great for Oakland and that's a pitcher's haven too. He'll have good defense so he won't get tilted as often. That's probably his biggest drawback/fault, he gets rattled when things he can't control don't go his way. I didn't watch him much with the Chisox though, so it's also possible his stuff has just deteriorated. That can happen fast.
> 
> Cueto in Smallpark was amazing so I can't even imagine how good he can potentially be in ATT lol.
> 
> ...


First response: :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

Second, more measured, unbiased response:

Agreed with you. The way I see it, if Jeff Samardzija had repeated his 2014 in 2015, he would have been looking at a 7-year, ~$150-$160M deal from someone. Whatever happened to Samardzija in 2015--some poor management (which is strange to say because Don Cooper is one of the best in the game), poor pitch selection (sounds like it, based on his ditching his changeup and four-seamer and overusing that fairly feckless cutter of his), poor defense (lol the White Sox were ghastly, costing every White Sox starter at least 0.50's worth of ERA for the season, and quite possibly closer to 0.75's worth) and of course the bandbox ballpark, among myriad other factors--seems at least vaguely "fixable." By every single account I have heard, from the White Sox to the Giants, to the Dodgers to the Cardinals (the runners up and second-runners up in the Samardzija sweepstakes), all of these teams and more believe his stuff is still perfectly fine. 

One of the matters that made Samardzija so attractive on the free agent market is that he had such a relative paucity of innings pitched. One exec after another marveled at how "fresh" his arm was compared to your average roughly-30-year-old starting pitcher free agent. Much of that is because he transitioned from the bullpen to the rotation for the Cubs. Again, the stuff is there. Even in 2015 he averaged as one of the hardest-throwers in the game with an average fastball at something like 94-95 miles per hour, somewhere in there. 

Do agree that Samardzija may have some makeup issues. He holds himself to exceedingly high standards, which comes as no surprise, but I remember when he was pitching like gangbusters for the Cubs in 2012 and 2013 when the Cubs were terrible (saw him versus VogelSTRONG in June of '12! :mark: GIANTS won but he pitched well) and it was clear that while he was posting some fine numbers, he was upset with how the team was so thoroughly poor. I'm not one to indulge in the armchair psychology breakdown but it seemed pretty clear based on his remarks following his experience with the White Sox that 2015 was rather hellish for him.

Has there been another player who played for all four teams representing each league's side of a certain metropolitan area before? (Chicago/Bay Area.) :lol 

Concur as well on CUETO. He posted some extraordinary numbers in terms of sheer run prevention in the Smallpark. You could tell he was fairly concerned about throwing that four-seamer above the hands coupled with the changeup because in that tiny ballpark the ball will fly out. A lot of lefty hitters at AT&T Park will get some good wood on a flat changeup and it will be a harmless fly ball 30 feet in front of the right field arches. 

Of course I'm growing a bit concerned as the Giants become actual... World Series... favorites...? In Las Vegas they now have 6-1 odds. :sodone :sodone :sodone

A good pickup for the RANGERS with the one-year deal for Justin Ruggiano!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I still think the Mets are going to be an extremely hard team to deal with. They won't ever get Daniel Murphy doing what he did again, but they will have that ridiculous rotation.

Then there's the Cubs, Cards, Pirates to deal with as well. I can't take the Dodgers seriously.

We're only like months away here:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, the Mets effectively have a rotation that reminds me of the 2010 Giants. Just one monster after another, and they're all cheap and should remain quite productive. Of course with pitchers (and this is true of those Giants acquisitions we were just talking about, too) you never fully know, but if the Mets' pitchers stay healthy and the Mets supplement their offense a bit (their outfield is a big jammed up but if they could squeeze the return of Cespedes, perhaps...) they'd really be set. Mets went all in on Ben Zobrist--he was to them what Zack Greinke was to the Giants, the white whale, but as the Giants did in losing out on Greinke, the Mets smartly pivoted and brought in Neil Walker via trade with Pittsburgh and of course signed Asdrubal Cabrera. Not exactly the shiniest toys but it definitely improves their middle infield situation which has been a sore spot for them for a while now. 

Good signing to reel Bartolo Colon (speaking of whales... sorry, I couldn't help it, it was right there) back in. Zack Wheeler's probably not going to be back until late June from last I read so having Colon around could be big, especially now that they used Niese to acquire Walker. 

Biggest wildcard for the Mets in terms of offensive production are probably Conforto and Duda. If the former blows up they really should not miss Cespedes that much. Duda goes through some of the hottest hot streaks and coldest cold streaks I have ever seen. 

Have always loved Granderson, though. 

Cubs are definitely the scariest team, all-around in the NL. The rotation and bullpen are now insane. Arrieta-Lester-Lackey-Hendriks-Hammel, and they have been quietly upgrading their bullpen by a whole lot this offseason while making the splashier lineup moves via acquiring Zobrist and Jason Heyward. It still isn't Christmas but they're looking a bit 2015 Nationals-like in enjoying a kind of presumptive frontrunner status. 

Was reading that some executives believe the Pirates front office is looking to effectively "take 2016 off," and reload for 2017. I find that difficult to believe. As with the Giants' infield, Posey and Bumgarner, their outfield's prime isn't going to last forever. I suspect they will still be quite good, depending in part on what they do with their rotation and/or first base (what if they went crazy and got into the Chris Davis market at the eleventh hour?).

As I was saying a few posts ago here, the Cardinals are definitely showing cracks. An aging position player core; Yadier Molina just had to have a second thumb ligament surgery, which means he's going to miss almost all of Spring Training (missing ST is no big deal for him, but the thumb makes him a question mark for the early part of the season). They'll probably still win 95 games because Cardinals.

Friedman with the Dodgers came out earlier Thursday and said that he was "more prepared" to trade "major assets" for starting pitching. Their offseason has been a bit of a disaster thus far. I suspect they get desperate and send at least one of the purported "untouchables" in a trade for a frontline starter from somebody (Fernandez from Miami or Gray from Oakland or Archer from Tampa Bay or Carrasco from Cleveland are all, to some degree or another, possibilities... maybe they "settle" for Julio Teheran from Atlanta. There's talk of Scott Kazmir signing with the Dodgers. It would be a bit unorthodox to have a practically all-lefty rotation if Kazmir signs (think the White Sox may have that now that Samardzija has left...?).

Of course, the Nationals are having their own, less remarkable (thanks to their stark lack of postseason success) "every other year" thing going on. Simply great in 2012, best team in the league, then a huge disappointment in 2013; simply great in 2014, best team in the league, then an even more colossal disappointment in 2015. If they trade for Brandon Phillips, shoring up their middle infield a bit, and get more health from Strasburg, bank on a repeat MVP campaign from Harper, have better health and more "chemistry" with some of their bigger, veteran pieces like Werth, as well Rendon, they stabilize that bullpen of theirs, suddenly they don't look too shabby at all. 

Not sure what to think of the Diamondbacks just yet. They can score runs. Greinke almost surely improves their rotation dramatically, as well as the return of Corbin. The overpayment for Shelby Miller was counterproductive; Inciarte was a big defensive piece, as well as a thoroughly solid bat for a premium position. Nevertheless, if they can get a whole lot more out of Tomas in a corner outfield spot than they did last year (man am I glad the Giants walked away from him and let the Diamondbacks sign him), even though he profiles as a negative defender, that could be something for them. Goldschmidt and Pollock are two of the best position players in the game today so that is not exactly a creaky floorboard of a foundation. 

Only NL teams that seem "for sure" out of it at the starting gate for 2015 are, of course, Rockies, Reds, Brewers, Braves and Phillies. Padres will probably _try_ to contend but holy Mays did A.J. Preller mess them up, possibly for the foreseeable future. In all likelihood the very best thing that could happen for the Padres organization is that (a) they lose almost every game possible and (b) while losing almost every game possible they nevertheless see bizarrely great half-season numbers produced by a bunch of their foolish acquisitions like Wil Myers/Matt Kemp, et. al., so that perhaps they can trade them for a prospect reload. But it's baseball so pretty much anything can happen, including space aliens showing up and assisting struggling teams or great teams suffering a dozen injuries in one afternoon that destroy their season. 

Baseball... So close, yet so far away! :mark: Hahaha...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti Nationals. 


White Sox better get Cespedes.


"Bartolo Colon's new Mets contract includes a bonus if he wins the Silver Slugger Award"

http://m.mlb.com/cutfour/2015/12/19/160046600/bartolo-colon-has-a-silver-slugger-clause


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

After thinking about it a bit, I'm not a huge fan of the Pirates off season. I get what they're doing, but meh. They shed a bunch of dollars with Walker, Alvarez, and Morton gone. But with Walker/Alvarez, they had 50 HRs a year. Who's going to replace that? Niese can be a cheaper Charlie Morton, sure. But their infield is still atrocious on paper. 

I'm thinking the salary shedding has more to do with wanting to give Cole or McCutchen a contract than anything. Probably Cole. The only thing I hated was getting rid of Walker, it was going to happen anyways but Huntington wanting a Charlie Morton replacement instead of prospects is what I don't like. They apparently offered Walker a good deal, but he wouldn't let the Pirates buy a year of free agency. 

Paying any amount of money for a 38 year old Ryan Vogelsong just seems pointless as fuck to me. Glasnow and possibly Taillon will be up next year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Godway said:


> After thinking about it a bit, I'm not a huge fan of the Pirates off season. I get what they're doing, but meh. They shed a bunch of dollars with Walker, Alvarez, and Morton gone. But with Walker/Alvarez, they had 50 HRs a year. Who's going to replace that? Niese can be a cheaper Charlie Morton, sure. But their infield is still atrocious on paper.
> 
> I'm thinking the salary shedding has more to do with wanting to give Cole or McCutchen a contract than anything. Probably Cole. The only thing I hated was getting rid of Walker, it was going to happen anyways but Huntington wanting a Charlie Morton replacement instead of prospects is what I don't like. They apparently offered Walker a good deal, but he wouldn't let the Pirates buy a year of free agency.
> 
> *Paying any amount of money for a 38 year old Ryan Vogelsong* just seems pointless as fuck to me. Glasnow and possibly Taillon will be up next year.




:what I thought he was like late 20's, holy shit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Godway said:


> After thinking about it a bit, I'm not a huge fan of the Pirates off season. I get what they're doing, but meh. They shed a bunch of dollars with Walker, Alvarez, and Morton gone. But with Walker/Alvarez, they had 50 HRs a year. Who's going to replace that? Niese can be a cheaper Charlie Morton, sure. But their infield is still atrocious on paper.
> 
> I'm thinking the salary shedding has more to do with wanting to give Cole or McCutchen a contract than anything. Probably Cole. The only thing I hated was getting rid of Walker, it was going to happen anyways but Huntington wanting a Charlie Morton replacement instead of prospects is what I don't like. They apparently offered Walker a good deal, but he wouldn't let the Pirates buy a year of free agency.
> 
> Paying any amount of money for a 38 year old Ryan Vogelsong just seems pointless as fuck to me. Glasnow and possibly Taillon will be up next year.


Not to defend the Ryan Vogelsong deal, but he's probably signed solely to keep a spot warm in the rotation for Tyler Glasnow. It would have been far preferable to bring in a higher-upside, more viable starting pitching option, but Vogelsong makes at least some sense for Pittsburgh in this instance. A bit funny that he's experiencing separate renaissances with the two teams that figured prominently in the early part of his career fifteen or so years ago, the Giants and the Pirates. Haha. 

That said, were I a Pirates fan, I too would be disappointed, not only with that acquisition but the offseason entire. It feels like the non-Cubs contenders are shirking away as the Cubs become a behemoth. (Obviously this is not really happening but offseasons generally produce narratives.)



Alexis Bootyful Christmas Season said:


> :what I thought he was like late 20's, holy shit.


Haha, oh, *SW*, you must learn the true history of Vogelsong. 

No hyperbole here: Ryan Vogelsong is one of the greatest stories of 21st century Major League Baseball, one of the most unbelievable tales in the proud, great history of the Giants organization. His return in 2011, and subsequent heroics in 2012, were years ago, as well as his return to the promised land in 2014, and I'm still not sure I believe all of it. What a ride... And yet, as he is set to turn 39 this upcoming summer, I am pleased to see the Giants turn the page.


Speaking of turning the page, Jim Duquette at MLB.com fingers the Giants as the likeliest landing spot for Yoenis Cespedes:



> 1. Giants
> The Giants have already spent more than $200 million to bring in Johnny Cueto and Jeff Samardzija, so it’s a question as to whether general manager Bobby Evans will have the financial flexibility to add a middle-of-the-lineup bat.
> 
> As of now, the Giants are choosing from Gregor Blanco or Jarrett Parker to start in left, but both profile better as bench pieces, which has led to speculation that San Francisco will make a move to upgrade that spot. Alex Gordon’s name has been floated, but AT&T Park is notoriously tough on left-handed hitters, and Cespedes, who has power to left-center field, can also back up Angel Pagan, who has battled a variety of injuries, in center.
> ...


http://m.mlb.com/news/article/160087068/yoenis-cespedes-5-most-likely-landing-spots

What _should_ be added is that Gregor Blanco will probably play more games in centerfield than the brittle Angel Pagan. And Cespedes in left field sounds dandy but I'm scarred from seeing him try to play centerfield for the Mets, so, no thanks. 

Luxury tax, shmuxury shmax. Sign Cespedes! And sign Denard Span after New Year's! Pagan and Blanco only have one year left on their respective deals so fixing the outfield now, while the Giants are letting it rain with money, makes sense, rather than resorting to a terribly unpromising outfield free agent market next winter! :mark: 

Also signing Cespedes would infuriate all 28 Oakland A's fans. osey2

@CamillePunk @SHIVVY POO @MillionDollarProns @scrilla


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Giants looking to be repeat tax offenders :osey:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox are going to get Cespedes, screw the Giants.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dodgers interested in Carrasco, Salazar, or Odorizzi.

CLE and/or TB need to fleece LA for any of those pitchers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Dodgers interested in Carrasco, Salazar, or Odorizzi.
> 
> CLE and/or TB need to fleece LA for any of those pitchers.


Yes pls. 

The best thing about the Diamondbacks' insane trade for Shelby Miller (the more you look at it, the more absurd an overpay it becomes) is that it has driven the price for controllable, good SPs up through the sky. 

The Evil Empire must be pruned and lose its best Sith prospects imo.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Dodgers interested in Carrasco, Salazar, or Odorizzi.
> 
> CLE and/or TB need to fleece LA for any of those pitchers.


This may have just been a fantasy trade scenario he thought of, but Dave Cameron recently had a trade idea between the Rays and Dodgers that was based around Archer for Seager. While I don't think the Dodgers would give up their top prospect that plays a premium posistion like SS, it seemed like a mostly fair trade.

I fully expect them to use their volume of prospects to get at least one arm before Spring Training, if not two. Because other than Kershaw, they have health risks all around with Anderson, McCarthy, Ryu, Wood, and so on.



DesolationRow said:


> Yes pls.
> 
> The best thing about the Diamondbacks' insane trade for Shelby Miller (the more you look at it, the more absurd an overpay it becomes) is that it has driven the price for controllable, good SPs up through the sky.
> 
> The Evil Empire must be pruned and lose its best Sith prospects imo.


While I know you would love to see that happen, you don't honestly think people are basing off the market because of what Dave Stewart thinks, do you?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> While I know you would love to see that happen, you don't honestly think people are basing off the market because of what Dave Stewart thinks, do you?


Nah, of course not. Though it did help the position of SP sellers _a little_. What's really got the Dodgers in a tight spot is that every team, like Cleveland or Tampa Bay or perhaps Atlanta or Oakland, with good, team-controlled SPs ready to be moved if the right offer comes along, is, according to Andrew Friedman himself, asking about the very prospects that the Dodgers positively do not want to move--Seager, Urias and De Leon. 

If the trade market does not improve for buyers like the Dodgers they may be best advised to go another route, and try to sign a Wei-Yin Chen or even unexciting but durable options like a Mike Leake. 

A deal for Odorizzi that does not include any of the "untouchables" from the Dodgers seems quite possible. (The Cardinals are also interested in him.) I read that same Dave Cameron article about an Archer/Seager trade and while it would be fair, I would not pull the trigger on that if I'm the Dodgers. Seager is probably a superstar at a premium position who will be rather inexpensive for a while. The remarkable surplus value there is a lot to say goodbye to, for just about anyone. 

That said, I'll still keep hoping they trade away their most prized prospects for a SP, who of course ends up not being good for them, however unlikely all of that is. :lol

Was just reading that the Mike Aviles deal is probably the final piece of the Tigers' offseason before closing up shop. Do you think that is right as well?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Unfortunately, I think it is. Maybe they're able to squeeze a opt-out type deal for one of the big OF remaining, but with as much money as they have tied up it doesn't seem like a big move is able to be had. Not crazy about the Aviles deal. Yeah he's a utility guy but his offense sucks and his defense was not favorable the last few years. It's only a one year deal but Romine would be much more useful in this spot.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting, @Perfect Poster. Good to know!

Agreed with you about Aviles. Seems a bit questionable. 


Looks like the Cardinals are emerging as the frontrunner team to sign Mike Leake according to Chris Cotillo at SB Nation. 


Bobby Evans telling MLB Network Radio today that the GIANTS still retain "flexibility" in pursuing "free agent or trade options" for left field. :banderas 
@CamillePunk @SHIVVY POO @MillionDollarProns @scrilla


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox are looking to sign Alex Gordon and may trade Melky or LaDunn...trade LaDunn if you're getting him, but don't trade Melky.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @SHIVVY POO

Mike Leake turns to the Dark Side of the Force, signing a five-year, $80M pact with the St. Louis Cardinals. 

It's going to be funny when he starts throwing 98 miles per hour out of nowhere and ends the season with a 1.09 ERA.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Alexis Bootyful Christmas Season said:


> White Sox are looking to sign Alex Gordon and may trade Melky or LaDunn...trade LaDunn if you're getting him, but don't trade Melky.


Would trade both LaRoche and Melky for a year's supply of sunflower seeds for Abreu, if that ultimately led to us getting Gordon for 4-5 years.

.....

I did the pick 14 plan this year, sidewinder. Want to hit up a game with me? No ****. I will rape you if I get the chance.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Would trade both LaRoche and Melky for a year's supply of sunflower seeds for Abreu, if that ultimately led to us getting Gordon for 4-5 years.
> 
> .....
> 
> I did the pick 14 plan this year, sidewinder. Want to hit up a game with me? No ****. I will rape you if I get the chance.




You had me going until the rape, now I definitely want to go. What 14 games did you pick?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Alexis Bootyful Christmas Season said:


> You had me going until the rape, now I definitely want to go. What 14 games did you pick?


:lmao

I've got some good ones. Some of the notable ones - opening day, 1 cubs/sox, 1 against the Angels with Trout, 1 vs. Astros, etc,.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> :lmao
> 
> I've got some good ones. Some of the notable ones - opening day, 1 cubs/sox, 1 against the Angels with Trout, 1 vs. Astros, etc,.




I thought they don't put certain games in the package deals...like cubs vs sox...they changed that?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Godway and other Pirates fans, thoughts on the John Jaso signing? Is first base going to be a platoon with him and Mike Morse?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm guessing depth. They don't have a lefty bat for first. And with Hurdle's attitude on guys that played multiple positions, he could see some time at catcher too, I bet. 

I think they're trying to move Morse, which likely won't happen since who wants an 8 million dollar platoon/bench guy, but it seems to stupid to have Jason Rogers, Morse, and Jsao all sharing time at first. Especially when Josh Bell should be knocking on the door by June.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fascinating, @Godway. Thank you for the answer!

John Jaso could be a good fit for the Pirates. As long as he is not a butcher at first base. Would not want a repeat of recent events.


The Nationals signing Daniel Murphy for 3 years, $37.5 million is an interesting turn of events. They attempted to trade for Brandon Phillips from the Reds but Phillips nixed that trade, only okaying it if the Nationals agreed to sign him to an extension right away. 

It's interesting, the Nats are almost surely saying goodbye to Ian Desmond (and where is he going to end up?) this winter but Murphy at second base does not exactly better their defensive profile. 

Good contact hitter, though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He can't possibly be any worse defensively than Alvarez. And while they'll lose some HR's from the subtraction of Pedro, they'll gain a more steady presence at the plate in Jaso, since he hits for okay average, walks, and has decent power. More I think about it, the more I like the move. He could make a really good platoon guy. Gotta keep him healthy, though. 

In terms of infield, I still loathe that they brought back Sean Rodriguez instead of going after someone like Kelly Johnson.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Aroldis Chapman to Yanks. 

Miller-Betances-Chapman. Oh my.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

A's sign Henderson Alvarez :ti

Damn Yankees :sodone


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

How is Chapman, if found guilty, going to be punished? Surely the Yanks put effort into finding that out, but do we know anything?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That fucking pen in New York.

KC just got one upped.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I am so ready for this season, I even made my own GIF for my signature :drose :abreu :abreu2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dodgers signed Kazmir. Meh. I reckon just like Kuma, he's pretty good when healthy, but he breaks down a lot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That's what they said about Brett Anderson


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dodgers are signing Kenta Maeda as well.

:sodone

Oh, well. For a while the Giants were winning the offseason. :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Braves have plenty of bullpen projects now.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*2016 MLB predictions!*

The predictions might change once Cespedes, Gordon, and whatever big free agent left is signed

AL East: 
1. Boston Red Sox 
2. Tampa Bay Rays 
3. Toronto Blue Jays 
4. New York Yankees 
5. Baltimore Orioles 

AL Central
1. Minnesota Twins (That lineup is going to be explosive next year, Buxton and Sano :mark
2. Kansas City Royals
3. Detroit Tigers
4. Chicago White Sox
5. Cleveland Indians

AL West
1. Houston Astros
2. Seattle Mariners
3. Texas Rangers
4. Los Angeles Angels
5. Oakland Athletics

Wild Card
Seattle and Kansas City

NL East
1. New York Mets
2. Miami Marlins
3. Washington Nationals
4. Atlanta Briaves
5. Philadelphia Phillies

NL Central

1. Chicago Cubs
2. St. Louis Cardinals
3. Pittsburgh Pirates
4. Milwaukee Brewers
5. Cincinnati Reds

NL West

1. Arizona Diamondbacks
2. San Francisco Giants
3. Los Angeles Dodgers
4. Colorado Rockies
5. San Diego Padres

Wild Card San Francisco and St. Louis


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*

GIANTS win. The End.

Also we have a thread.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*



CamillePunk said:


> GIANTS win. The End.
> 
> Also we have a thread.


O my Mays, I firmly believe that you are one Deity in three divine Persons, Centerfielder, Batter, and Baserunner. I believe that your divine Son figure became man and had his ankle demolished for our sins, and that he will come each Spring to judge the Padres, Diamondbacks, Rockies and Diamondbacks. I believe these and all the truths which the holy New York/San Francisco Giants organization teaches, because you have revealed them, who can neither deceive nor be deceived. 

In each and every Even Year we shall realize Salvation. 

Amen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

E-Jax punching that 10th team on his BINGO card


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Did the White Sox sign Cespedes yet? No? I'll be back when they do.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ABAS said:


> Did the White Sox sign Cespedes yet? No? I'll be back when they do.


Bob Nightengale is saying that the White Sox are pursuing both Yoenis Cespedes and Alex Gordon, but they are unwilling to go beyond three years for either player.

I take this as a negotiating tactic. They're starting out at three years knowing that they will have to bend to four or five. In the case of Gordon, who turns 32 next month, from nearby Nebraska, and is apparently feeling a bit ticked off at the Royals front office for offering so little--a four-year contract with a $13 million AAV or so, according to most reports--I'm guessing that he's far more "gettable" for the White Sox than Cespedes. 

Cespedes is 30, was traded thrice within one calendar year, just had his career year thus far, and he and his agent have reportedly said that they want a six-year contract with full no trade clause. 

With the White Sox taking on the airs that they are, I'm guessing that they end up with Gordon rather than Cespedes, if they net one of the big FA OFs. 

Really wish Chris Davis would sign somewhere soon as I would be inclined to believe he would set the market, and we would probably see the likes of Cespedes, Gordon, Justin Upton, Dexter Fowler et. al., sign in a hurry following that. The overabundance of talent is hurting all of the respective free agents' individual bargaining power. It's a buyer's market. 

I cannot remember the last MLB offseason which saw so many topflight free agents still lurking unsigned on January 5. Haha.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

4 more teams after Miami, and 32 year old E-Jax breaks Dotel's teams played for record of 13


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*

AL East - 
1. Boston Red Sox - If the offensive output carries over from last year and Porcello, Kelly and Rodriquez pitch consistently all year instead of in spurts the Sox should be a force to be reckoned with. Oh and David Price
2. Toronto Blue Jays - Offence will once again be enough to carry a mediocre pitching staff to a playoff birth
3. New York Yankess - Who needs a starting staff when you have Betances, Miller and Chapman.
4. Tampa Bay Rays 
5. Baltimore Orioles 

AL Central 
1. Kansas City Royals
2. Minnesota Twins
3. Detroit Tiger
4. Chicago White Sox
5. Cleveland Indians

AL West 
1. Houston Astros 
2. LA Angles 
3. Texas Rangers
4. Seattle Mariners 
5. Oakland Athletics 

NL East 
1. New York Mets
2. Washington Nationals 
3. Miami Marlins 
4. Philadelphia Phillies 
5. Atlanta Braves

NL Central
1. St Louis Cardinals
2. Chicago Cubs
3. Pittsburgh Pirates
4. Cincinnati Reds
5. Milwaukee Brewers

NL West 
1. LA Dodgers
2. Arizona Diamondbacks
3. San Francisco Giants
4. Colorado Rockies - Their offence is so sick.. Maybe this year the young pitching staff will bring more to the table.
5. San Diego Padres


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*

*My prediction is the Reds will suck and the giants will win the series.









*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*



AryaDark said:


> *My prediction is the Reds will suck and the giants will win the series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very close to my predictions as well:

The Brewers will suck and The Giants will win the Series

:mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*



AryaDark said:


> *My prediction is the Reds will suck and the giants will win the series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A-C-P said:


> Very close to my predictions as well:
> 
> The Brewers will suck and The Giants will win the Series
> 
> :mj2


:lmao

Aw, you two. Fans of the two rebuilding teams of the NL Central. 

The Reds are spending their offseason budget on making Great American Smallpark inflammable, *AD*/*LC*. :aryha


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex Gordon signs with the Royals, which is what I always figured would eventually happen. 4 years, $72 million.

______________
@Stax Classic and @Joel Anthony it looks like the Marlins are preparing to deal Marcell Ozuna. Lots of teams in the mix, apparently. Heard a rumor on McCovey Chronicles that the Giants are dangling Adalberto Mejia in trade talks. 

______________

:lmao at the Dodgers: http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...a-maeda-not-final-health-concerns-sources-say As with Iwakuma, health concerns are delaying the finalization of the Kenta Maeda deal with the Dodgers. :lmao
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @scrilla @THE SHIV @TKOK


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*

Whole lotta this:



Spoiler: Hawkisms



Alright 
And this ballgame is "O-vah!" 
Another 95 dollar bill just bit the dust 
Bad guys 
Ball four base hit 
Before we show you our picks to click, you at home select yours 
Big hack, no contack 
Big hat, no cattle on that one 
Can o’ corn 
Catbird seat 
Chopper, two hopper 
Cinch it up and hunker down 
C’mon, be a two strike hitter
C’mon, you gotta do some chunkin’ right here
Dadgum it 
Dadgum right 
Double-barreled action 
Double-barrel of activity now 
Down to their last bullet
Duck fart
Duck snort 
Ducks on the pond 
Gas 
Get ’em on, get ’em over, get ’em in
Get foul...it will 
Get foul...it won’t 
Get on back there 
Get outta here...it will 
Getting ridden hard and put away wet
Good guys
Good speed aboard 
Gotta bristle up right here
Grab some bench
He gone 
He got a cookie there
He just missed it 
He just missed that one
He needs to bow his neck
He’s on the bump tomorrah
Hiney bird 
Lookin’ for it, got it, and couldn’t do nothin’ with it
Mercy! 
Our guys 
Our Sox 
Paulie 
Pick to click 
Poof 
Pulled the string on him right there 
Put a big crooked number up there 
Rack ’em up 
Right size, wrong shape
Roll him up right here 
Sacks packed with Sox 
Scotty Pods 
Should be, it is
Sit back, relax and strap it down 
Souvenir left side
Souvenir right side 
Stay fair
Stretch 
Stone Pony 
Suck it up 
Sucks it up 
Thank you very much 
That ball hit deep 
That’s a hang wiff ’em 
That’s just a meat-seeking missle
That’s trouble
The dreaded leadoff walk 
There’s a Matt Abattacola 
Watch out 
We’ve got ’em right where we want ’em 
We got a whole lotta work to do 
Well... 
Where was that?
Yes he did 
You can book it, Dan-O 
You can cancel the post game show 
You can put it on the board...Yes! 
You get the fan on 
Zone him in, reel him in, and light him up



And the White Sox will be mediocre again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

'Grats to KGJ. My goodness what an all around player, particular hitter a young KGJ was. If injuries didn't slow him once he hit the Reds it would be something to see what those totals end up. Everyone remembers dem huge power years, but looking at baseball ref. 1993 Age freaking 23 on a 2 win above 500 club bats .309 with 45 home runs, 4 triples, nearly 40 doubles, nearly 20 steals, walks 95 times, 113 runs on a 2 win above 500 team OPS over 1.000 and a gold glove. What a hell of a year that was too. 

Gotta wonder as a Cub fan what is keeping Jeff Bagwell though? Too much traffic from overshadowing monsters in that absolutely loaded time period?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*



Chrome said:


> Whole lotta this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't say that too loud Chrome, Hawk Harrelson might hear you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*



Chrome said:


> Whole lotta this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GET FOUL! GET FOUL! ..... it wont.







*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*



AryaDark said:


> *GET FOUL! GET FOUL! ..... it wont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay fair! Jussst foul, dadgummit!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Bagwell's fortune is tied to his relationship with Ken Caminiti, imo. Never an admitted nor alleged steroid user. Never failed a drug test. Close to guys like Caminiti and Clemens so people lump him in that category.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> 'Grats to KGJ. My goodness what an all around player, particular hitter a young KGJ was. If injuries didn't slow him once he hit the Reds it would be something to see what those totals end up. Everyone remembers dem huge power years, but looking at baseball ref. 1993 Age freaking 23 on a 2 win above 500 club bats .309 with 45 home runs, 4 triples, nearly 40 doubles, nearly 20 steals, walks 95 times, 113 runs on a 2 win above 500 team OPS over 1.000 and a gold glove. What a hell of a year that was too.
> 
> Gotta wonder as a Cub fan what is keeping Jeff Bagwell though? Too much traffic from overshadowing monsters in that absolutely loaded time period?


You take away those injuries, I think Griffey Jr is probably ranked right up there as one of, if not THE, greatest player ever. I think he holds the HR record for sure. He was a five-tool player to the nth degree. Congrats to him and Piazza. 

Interesting to see what happens next year when ManRam is one of the first-year eligibles. Also will be Vladimir Guerrero (should be in) and Pudge Rodriguez.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd be pissed if Bart Colón got traded off. Dude's a better pitcher than deGrom when under pressure. Grom choked hard against KC in game 3.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Just go ahead and close the doors to Cooperstown. A greater player will never be inducted into the HOF. I'll be traveling to the ceremony this year to watch my boy, my childhood idol Ken Griffey Junior achieve immortality!

And I'll have an empty seat next to me if Barry "My head grew like the grinch's heart" Bonds wants to watch from the outside too. Open invitation.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> You take away those injuries, I think Griffey Jr is probably ranked right up there as one of, if not THE, greatest player ever. I think he holds the HR record for sure. He was a five-tool player to the nth degree. Congrats to him and Piazza.
> 
> Interesting to see what happens next year when ManRam is one of the first-year eligibles. Also will be Vladimir Guerrero (should be in) and Pudge Rodriguez.


Vladdy better get in. Legendary arm, great hitter (maybe the goat at hitting crap pitches), impressive longevity at a high level for someone who spent their prime in cold Canada playing on turffield, one of the best in the biz with 2 teams, good enough numbers certainly. Manny however is fucked for being linked to juicing as is everyone linked to juicing until a younger generation comes around to vote.[/B]


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Braves are bringing back Kelly Johnson! :drose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pudge won't get in because of his steroid ties IMO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

When is Bonds off the ballot? I joke that he shouldn't be allowed in and I joke about Maris still holding the single season/Hank still owns all time etc, but Bonds not being in is retarded.

I read McGwire is no longer eligible now. Surely Bonds has a few years left?

Griffey Jr. is in now. So it's time to enshrine Bonds, roids or not. Bonds was an obvious Hall of Famer even without the juice. I'm hoping they were just waiting to enshrine Griff first, then they put in Bonds. He probably goes in with his last year of eligibility.


Also in MUCH more uninteresting news:side:

Giants signed Denard Span. Good signing.

Pirates signed Neftali Feliz. inb4 he becomes dominant again lol

More likely Searage just makes him serviceable again. He wasn't ever actually dominant like say Chapman is.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I hope he's more Melancon than Ernesto Frieri. Some are beyond saving. 

I don't think Barry's ever getting in the HOF, it would start too much shit. And it would legitimize his records, which is what nobody wants. While I think it's stupid because clearly he would have gotten in so easily without juice, he did it to himself. The same thing is going to happen to A-Rod, Manny, etc..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah Feliz is nowhere near Melancon. Not right now, and not even when he was good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> When is Bonds off the ballot? I joke that he shouldn't be allowed in and I joke about Maris still holding the single season/Hank still owns all time etc, but Bonds not being in is retarded.
> 
> I read McGwire is no longer eligible now. Surely Bonds has a few years left?
> 
> ...


Indubitably, no truer words have ever been written in this thread, *MrMr*. 

Barry Bonds not being in the Hall of Fame is a joke.

Fortunately he has another six tries before falling off the ballot. 

Also, as great as Roger Clemens was, and as deserving as he is of being in the Hall as well, it's a bit absurd to consider that he's actually higher in the voting than Bonds. :lmao And Clemens was phenomenal and belongs, certainly, but it just shows how foolish many of these voters are.

Anyway...
@CamillePunk @THE SHIV @TKOK @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

DENARD SPAN, C'MON DOWN!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. Please let this mean that Angel Pagan is out of centerfield no matter what else. 


Ahem, aside from _that_ consideration, this is a diamantine deal for the GIANTS. 3 years, $31 million for a Scott Boras client? That's almost backup outfielder money in 2016. Thanks for the down year in 2015, Denard! :woo :woo 

Looks like he's fully healthy again, too, which is grand to see. 

There are rumblings that the GIANTS may send Andrew Susac, Adalberto Mejia and Angel Pagan to the Marlins for Marcell Ozuna. @Stax Classic @Joel Anthony 

I honestly think that's a fair bundle for Ozuna (Giants might even throw in some money with Pagan), and it gives left field and centerfield a "cleansing" while keeping Gregor BLANCO as the fourth OF.

What a wondrous deal! What an astonishing offseason! 

LOS GIGANTES!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Nah Feliz is nowhere near Melancon. Not right now, and not even when he was good.


Before Pittsburgh, Melancon was nowhere near Melancon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Godway said:


> Before Pittsburgh, Melancon was nowhere near Melancon.


Yep. A lot of mediocre and even bad pitchers dramatically improve under Searage. I know you know this though. Feliz probably will too. I mean if Volquez can become an ok option, Feliz can too. It's probably all mental with Feliz. He had the WS debacle, then got turned into a starter, then got injured, etc. I hope he can right the ship.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I always thought they 'ruined' him when trying to make him into a starter. He was never the same after that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Griffey! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*

My prediction, Giants lose in the NLDS to the team that has beaten them in the NLDS every time en route to their WS titles :curry2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*



Stax Classic said:


> My prediction, Giants lose in the NLDS to the team that has beaten them in the NLDS every time en route to their WS titles :curry2


So nobody :costanza3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*

:deandre






Beat them in the '97 NLDS too.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: 2016 MLB predictions!*

@Stax Classic how could I forget the collision game, and the Craig Counsell lead 97 Marlins? Embarrassing.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Craig Counsell GOAT batting stance. It's amazing he could get around on a beach ball thrown by Jim Abbott's armless, deaf, blind cousin.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

PUDGE :mark: (Ivan Rodriguez not that Boston guy)


He's eligible for the HoF next year. He's in if Piazza is in.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

MUSSINA :mark:


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...r-chris-correa-plead-guilty-hacking/78515930/


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I always remember him and randy Johnson from my first time watching baseball on uk tv channel 5 at like 2 in the morning. A lot of school days where missed back then.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I remember thinking that the _San Francisco_ Giants would never win a World Series Championship when J.T. Snow was thrown out at the plate to end the 2003 NLDS.

:heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> PUDGE :mark: (Ivan Rodriguez not that Boston guy)
> 
> 
> He's eligible for the HoF next year. He's in if Piazza is in.


Piazza never admitted to steroids like Pudge


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

White Sox are reportedly turning away from Yoenis Cespedes and Justin Upton. Perhaps Dexter Fowler? 

Could be more negotiation tactics, though.
@ABAS @Chrome @El Conquistador


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> White Sox are reportedly turning away from Yoenis Cespedes and Justin Upton. Perhaps Dexter Fowler?
> 
> Could be more negotiation tactics, though.
> @ABAS @Chrome @El Conquistador


Yeah, sounds like they're hoping Upton and Cespedes stay on the market longer so their price tags drop. Don't know if I agree with that strategy tbh. Pretty sure someone would be willing to give those 2 the money they want without hesitation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686693077373857792
:lmao So many individuals belonging to "the Best Fans in Baseball" are clueless and almost stereotypically xenophobic. 

Seems like a good pickup for the Cardinals. Any closer known as "Final Boss" must be awesome because that is a fantastic nickname. 

Every time he strikes someone out the Cardinals announcers should yell, "_Oh, wow!_"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"Stay with American players..."

:lmao @ the racism/nationalism


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ken Griffey Junior in the HOF. :mark:

Fortunately, there are still some guys from Cincinnati we can be proud of. roud


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I was listening to Griffey Sr on the Rich Eisen show this afternoon. Was very interesting to hear him talk about pitching BP to Jr at Yankee Stadium.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RIP, the legendary Monte Irvin, who began his career with the New York Giants and was a major figure in the integration of Major League Baseball in the late 1940s.

http://www.si.com/mlb/2016/01/12/monte-irvin-dies-obit-new-york-giants



> On Monday night, the baseball world lost a giant with the passing of Hall of Fame outfielder Monte Irvin at age 96. A key figure in the integration of the major leagues, Irvin nearly beat Jackie Robinson across the color line before going on to star for two New York Giants pennant winners, and later served as baseball’s first black executive and a key figure in the Hall’s recognition of ***** League stars. He had been living in a retirement home in Houston, and prior to his death was the second-oldest living Hall of Famer, behind only Bobby Doerr.
> 
> A four-time participant in the ***** leagues’ East-West All-Star Game (1941 and 1946–1948), Irvin spent seven seasons with the Giants (1949–1955) and one with the Cubs, all after turning 30. He finished his major league career with 99 homers and a .293/.383/.475/125 OPS+ batting line, numbers that represent only the tip of the iceberg given what his immense talent might have yielded in a full career that included his prime years. He was elected to the Hall of Fame in 1973, and had his uniform number 20 retired by the Giants in June 2010.
> 
> ...


I will never forget seeing him alongside numerous other GIANTS Hall of Famers throwing out the first pitch before Game 1 of the 2010 World Series. 

The Giants' official statement:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687013388522668032
In any event, it was grand to see him some years back at AT&T Park, a couple of hours before a game, and to shake his hand. 

Fare thee well, Monte Irvin. 
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @THE SHIV @TKOK @MillionDollarProns @scrilla


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686693077373857792
> ...


I like the signing, Oh can hopefully bring some stability to the Cards bullpen that has been sorely lacking the last few years. Hopefully he avoids the curse of most Japanese/Korean pitchers in MLB. That is, people figure them out by their second go-around the league in their pitching rotation and then they come back to earth.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

> The Detroit Tigers and free-agent outfielder Justin Upton have agreed to a six-year deal worth $132.75 million, a source told ESPN's Jerry Crasnick.
> 
> The contract includes an opt-out after the second year, which would allow Upton to go back on the market as a free agent at age 30, a source confirmed to Crasnick.


see you in October, @CamillePunk

@Perfect Poster @DesolationRow, thoughts?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Muta said:


> @Perfect Poster @DesolationRow, thoughts?


This is a good deal for the Tigers.

It's approximately $22.1M in AAV, which seems a lot like the ence deal with the GIANTS, but with an extra year and with a couple of years' worth of inflation. 

As just stated in the chatbox, I am thinking that the reason the Tigers were able to pull this off is due to that opt-out provision in two years. Gives Upton the chance to have a couple of excellent seasons in Detroit and opt out to make more. If he underperforms and chooses to not opt out (somewhat unlikely but at least conceivable) it's not exactly a whopper of a contract by the standards of many such long-term commitments, particularly for an owner who has stated on record that he could not care less about spending as much money as possible in order to win a World Series Championship. 

Only minor qualm: Comerica is a monstrously large ballpark, so Upton's continually deteriorating defense may become a little bit of an issue, even in left field.

No team signing Justin Upton to such a deal is worrying too much about his UZR, though. He is a fine signing to substantively lengthen the Tigers' lineup.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

now Justin Verlander can introduce Kate Upton to Justin Upton :CENA


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pretty sure they may already know each other after Verlander was the source of the nudes


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I still can't believe Verlander is banging Kate Upton. She's going to get pregnant one day and she'll stop modeling


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Kobe (we're discussing this a bit via visitor messages right now) @Muta @Perfect Poster

The good news for the Detroit Tigers is that Fangraphs projects the Kansas City Royals to not win the AL Central. 

The bad news for the Detroit Tigers is that Fangraphs projects the Cleveland Indians to win the AL Central.

Indians are such an interesting case study. Their rotation is fairly spectacular, a solid bullpen... And with Lindor, Kipnis, Santana, Gomes and, reportedly, Brantley possibly returning as early as late May if not sooner, they actually look solid offensively. Could still use another bat, to be certain, but they look good otherwise. Fangraphs appears to agree. 

The good news for the San Francisco Giants is that Fangraphs projects the Giants will make it to the postseason.

The bad news for the San Francisco Giants is that Fangraphs projects the Giants making it to the postseason via the wildcard, with the Dodgers winning the division.

Cannot disagree. If one regresses the Giants' historically excellent 2015 offense quite a bit, which is understandable, while acknowledging that the pitching staff is suddenly considerably better thanks to the Cueto and Samardzija signings, plus better health since it would be almost impossible to match the horror show that was the latter half of 2015 for that, plus theoretically a full season of Pence, they should be better. At the same time, the Dodgers suffered through inordinate poor cluster luck offensively throughout just about all of 2015, so much so that one must heavily regress it in their favor going into 2016. Also I'm rather certain that Seager is going to be a superstar for them providing six-win seasons for them year after year, beginning in 2016. 

In other words it'll be fun. Also, lol Diamondbacks. All of those moves and they'll still more or less suck, or at least Fangraphs would have us believe so, since Inciarte was probably more valuable than Shelby Miller. lol.
@CamillePunk @THE SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Anyone else stuck on page 137 of 140?'

So the Marlins are moving in dead center about 9 feet and lowering the outfield walls from left center to right center. Shit, if you're going all in on the pop, sign Alvarez for 3B, or at least Freese who does everything put power better than Alvarez and Prado.

Also, just fucking sign Fister all ready Loria, we want him. NO MORE HAND, NO MORE HAND, NO MORE HAND. Listen to your fans!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

@DesolationRow

I seen that earlier today and I wasn't _that_ surprised considering I thought Cleveland would eventually get to that point as soon as they hired Tito. I mean who doesn't love Tito? If there was any manager other than Jim Leyland that I could replace Ausmus with, it would be Francona. They have a slightly underrated rotation and bullpen along with a great lineup, epescially if Santana can hit above .230 which may be a stretch. 

As for the Tigers, I'm a homer and it doesn't matter what I read, I'll always expect the best because the worst isn't a option. :miggy


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> Anyone else stuck on page 137 of 140?'
> 
> So the Marlins are moving in dead center about 9 feet and lowering the outfield walls from left center to right center. Shit, if you're going all in on the pop, sign Alvarez for 3B, or at least Freese who does everything put power better than Alvarez and Prado.
> 
> Also, just fucking sign Fister all ready Loria, we want him. NO MORE HAND, NO MORE HAND, NO MORE HAND. Listen to your fans!


I keep seeing :lincecum3 linked to the Marlins. Fister or Lincecum, *Stax*? osey2



Muta said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> I seen that earlier today and I wasn't _that_ surprised considering I thought Cleveland would eventually get to that point as soon as they hired Tito. I mean who doesn't love Tito? If there was any manager other than Jim Leyland that I could replace Ausmus with, it would be Francona. They have a slightly underrated rotation and bullpen along with a great lineup, epescially if Santana can hit above .230 which may be a stretch.
> 
> As for the Tigers, I'm a homer and it doesn't matter what I read, I'll always expect the best because the worst isn't a option. :miggy


Quite right, quite right...


Cespedes signs a three-year deal with the Mets, but there's an opt-out after the first year (this year).

Guess he was the major free agent outfielder standing without a chair when the music stopped. His OBP issues doubtless had almost all teams concerned about how he will age. If he puts together a strong 2016 for the Mets he can hit the open market all over again and probably land a lengthy deal somewhere since it will be a dramatically weaker free agent class than this one was.

Outstanding deal for the Mets.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rather have Fister than Lincecum or Lee, but want no part of lohse


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

If Lincecum promises to wear his du rag I will take Timmy all fuckin day


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk @THE SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns 

_Mirror, mirror, on the Giants' Wall, which is the most homegrown team in Major League Baseball? _

GIANTS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 :bum 

http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/2016/1/26/10834738/sf-giants-40-man-roster



> The real surprise is that it isn't especially close. According to Roster Resource, here are the percentages of homegrown players on the five most-homegrown teams:
> 1.Giants, 67.5%
> 2.Mets, 61.0
> 3.Twins, 57.5
> ...


:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Rather have Fister than Lincecum or Lee, but want no part of lohse


Yeah take it from a Twins fan you do not want anypart of Kyle Lohse you are correct!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rockies send Corey Dickerson to TB and get Jake McGee. Pretty crazy trade on the part of Colorado but it's Colorado. Rockies got more than just McGee, so let's see who else is involved before I lol this one off.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Rockies send Corey Dickerson to TB and get Jake McGee. Pretty crazy trade on the part of Colorado but it's Colorado. Rockies got more than just McGee, so let's see who else is involved before I lol this one off.


Hugely favorable for the Rays imo. As we are discussing in the catbox right now.

lol Rox.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Just another example of an idiot team overvaluing relief pitching. Give up a young, toolsy outfielder, for a RP is about as dumb a trade as you can get.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@A-C-P @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @Pratchett @rodgers @scrilla @THE SHIV @TKOK

Dodgers gave Howie Kendrick the qualifying offer of approximately $15 million, he turned it down, and here we are at the end of January and he signs a 2-year, $20 million contract with the Dodgers.

That's... just peachy. Because if one team needs to score significant savings on the free agent market it is definitely the Dodgers. :no: 

Speaking of the NL West, the Diamondbacks traded for Jean Segura from the Brewers. Trade kind of empties out what was left of the Diamondbacks' farm system. The price was way too heavy for Segura and pitcher Tyler Wagner: Chase Anderson, Aaron Hill and Isan Diaz. This is a slam dunk win for the Brewers. 

It's hardly a surprise, watching what the five teams cobble together each winter, why it's almost always a two-team race between the Dodgers and GIANTS. Well... in the past few years, that is. :side: osey2

Curious, too: because Brandon Phillips is apparently untradeable for the Reds, as he wants an extension from any team that acquires him before anything else happens, NL Central rival Milwaukee becomes stronger.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brewers are clearing the way for Arcia. Segura is pretty meh. Not sure why the Dbacks wanted him lol.

Getting anything for Segura is a win for MIL.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694295247384371204
Three innings into Netflix and Chill Night, and your baseball team gives you this look. :cat


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @THE SHIV @TKOK @scrilla @MillionDollarProns

Just got to tell my dad about this: http://www.sfgate.com/giants/article/Giants-Gaylord-Perry-to-get-statue-at-AT-T-Park-6815497.php :mark:

:woo :woo GAYLORD PERRY GETTING A STATUE AT AT&T PARK THIS YEAR! :woo :woo 



> The Giants are adding more bronze at AT&T Park to honor another golden alumnus.
> 
> The club announced Monday that on Aug. 13, it will unveil a statue of pitcher Gaylord Perry, who won 134 games for the Giants to start a 22-year major-league career that resulted in 314 wins, 3,534 strikeouts and his 1991 Hall of Fame induction.
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I hope they have a file sticking out of his back pocket


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Brewers are clearing the way for Arcia. Segura is pretty meh. Not sure why the Dbacks wanted him lol.
> 
> Getting anything for Segura is a win for MIL.


Do you mean SeGOATura or is this a different person?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes that's him.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jenrry Mejia first player to get permanent ban for 3rd positive PED test :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He failed a test while on a 162 game banning too. Kinda sad. That seems impossible. lol taking peds while suspended.

Needs to cheat a bit better like ARod and Braun.

A's traded for Khris Davis. I wish they hadn't. Fake Crush is actually a pretty good slugger.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The latest Cuban phenom may not sign until July. That could be good news for the Braves. :YES


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> A's traded for Khris Davis. I wish they hadn't. Fake Crush is actually a pretty good slugger.


Yes, that was a good trade for the A's. 

They're comin' for you imo. :side:

It's kind of funny that AL West teams did practically _nothing_ this winter. With the exception of the A's; their bullpen should be significantly better. They have about eight or nine starting pitching options and only one of them is highly likely to be both healthy and good, though, in Sonny Gray. Chris Bassitt "Hound" and Sean Manaea, the latter's greatest struggle being his inability to stay healthy for an extensive period of time, are interesting, though. 

Oh, and Jesse Hahn! He shows some promise. 

Still, they'll probably all be out for most of the season but Gray.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @THE SHIV @TKOK @scrilla @MillionDollarProns
> 
> Just got to tell my dad about this: http://www.sfgate.com/giants/article/Giants-Gaylord-Perry-to-get-statue-at-AT-T-Park-6815497.php :mark:
> 
> ...


Mr. Perry has ties to my area. He used to coach a small college team here in South Carolina. I'm happy to see this happening. He deserves it!

Just an interesting note. :woo



> Gaylord Jackson Perry (born September 15, 1938) is a former Major League Baseball right-handed pitcher. ..... manager, and later in the year Limestone College in Gaffney, South Carolina chose Perry to be the College's first baseball coach.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Ive got the Nats, Cubs, Giants winning their respective divisions in the NL. As for the AL, give me the Yankees, Rangers and Royals. I think the White Sox make it in as one of the Wild Cards. Other for the AL: Astros. Mets and Dodgers for the NL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mets, Cardinals, Dodgers, Rangers, Tigers, Yankees
Giants, Cubs, Astros, Red Sox

You guys always discounting the inevitable in STL :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Astros are winning the AL West. They got a sneaky good rotation, a great bullpen, and Carlos Correa/Altuve/George Springer/GOGO.


Mets, Cubs, Giants. WC = Nats, Pirates

Yankees, Royals, Astros. WC = Rangers, Red Sox


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yankees? 

I could understand Boston but not the Yankees. Yankees aren't even trying to win this season. They are waiting it out till Beltran, Sabathia and A-Rod come off the books so they can make a play at Harper and Machado. 

I would set their over under at 81 for this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cubs
Nationals
Dodgers
Giants
Mets

Red Sox
Blue Jays
Indians
Astros
Mariners 

btw. Not sure about divisions winners yet.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello *JM*. 



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Mr. Perry has ties to my area. He used to coach a small college team here in South Carolina. I'm happy to see this happening. He deserves it!
> 
> Just an interesting note. :woo


:woo :woo :woo TED! :woo :woo :woo

That is truly fantastic! :mark:

Thank you so very much for sharing! :cheer

So grand, so grand. GIANTS heroes are everywhere, including in the great Palmetto State of South Carolina, my friend. :dance :dance :dance

osey2



Stax Classic said:


> Mets, Cardinals, Dodgers, Rangers, Tigers, Yankees
> Giants, Cubs, Astros, Red Sox
> 
> You guys always discounting the inevitable in STL :no:


While I would normally agree with the idea of St. Louis being inevitable, if it's ever not going to be the case, 2016 would be the year for it to not be the case. Truth be told, the Cardinals just had a _horrific_ offseason. Runners up for Price; losing Heyward; yes, they signed Leake, but, still, even with him, apparently just based on their offseason they lose somewhere between eight and ten wins from last year. Plus bake some regression for their pitching staff in the cake, which is almost sure to happen, and they suddenly don't look too fearsome. Especially in a loaded NL Central.

That said, they're the Cardinals. So they'll probably still win 90 games or more and sneak into the postseason one way or another. 

I'll go with 

Astros/Royals/Red Sox WC matchup: Rangers @ Indians 

Dodgers/Cubs/Mets WC matchup: Pirates @ GIANTS osey2 ence :bum


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello Funkmaster DROW (also occasionally referred to as @DesolationRow by people that aren't in the know). 

The big thing for the Cards this year will be whether the returns of Holiday, Adams and Wainwright will have a bigger impact than the losses of Hayward, Lackey, Reynolds, etc.

I think the loss of Hayward trumps here because although Holiday didn't play much last year his replacements filled it pretty well. Wainwrights return is great and all but they pitched historically fantastic last year and they will have a hard time repeating/doing better than that even with Wainwright.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello once again @JM.

Yes indeed. To quote a favorite film of mine, _Catch Me If You Can_, I concur.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Yankees?
> 
> I could understand Boston but not the Yankees. Yankees aren't even trying to win this season. They are waiting it out till Beltran, Sabathia and A-Rod come off the books so they can make a play at Harper and Machado.
> 
> I would set their over under at 81 for this season.


I'm assuming their bullpen will out Royals the Royals. Betances, Miller, Chapman seems almost impossible to score against, so the Yanks just need 1 run leads heading into the 7th. They're good enough to have a lot of 1 run leads. In the past they'd lose a good number of those. Now they'll win almost all of them. 

inb4 all three relievers have their worst year ever

They're definitely getting Manfred though, I agree. Not sure about Harper.


I like your CLE pick. I like the Indians a lot this year too, but I need to SEE it on the field before I believe it. Lindor should help those three aces immensely. I'm not sure who is playing 3B though. Hopefully for their sake the OF isn't hot garbage again too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I'm assuming their bullpen will out Royals the Royals. Betances, Miller, Chapman seems almost impossible to score against, so the Yanks just need 1 run leads heading into the 7th. They're good enough to have a lot of 1 run leads. In the past they'd lose a good number of those. Now they'll win almost all of them.
> 
> inb4 all three relievers have their worst year ever
> 
> ...


They don't have the line up that KC has though and they don't play in Kaufman Stadium. They don't have starters that pitch well beyond their skills suggest and they will once again be relying on a brittle line up to get it done offensively.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They weren't terrible last season. I mean they did make the playoffs. Extending that bullpen for one more inning could be the difference in winning 10 more games. That's a 97 win team then. Even 5 more wins and they're a 90+ win team.

Don't worry, I'll probably be wrong.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tbh baseball is much more interesting when the Yankees are a powerhouse, so I hope they get back to that. Probably won't for another couple years though. They're paying their bullpen more money than most teams infields, so I see that backfiring.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow KC's rotation. Didn't realize it was seemingly this bad now. It was never good, they just pitched way over their heads.

KC will need that lineup to remain the most ridiculously tenacious group of hitters in both leagues. That rotation can get brutal fast.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox are being predicted to take 1st in the AL Central by some "professional sports reporters" :drose


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

ABAS said:


> White Sox are being predicted to take 1st in the AL Central by some "professional sports reporters" :drose


def possibility imo. I'm not sure what it is but I really like the middle of their line-up. Tigers/White Sox battling for 1st while the Royals have a down year would make me very happy but that is probably hoping for too much and will end up with some combination of Indians/White Sox/Royals with Detroit WOAT'ing it up.













or not :verlander


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Until proven otherwise, the Royals should be ranked #1 . Sorry Cubs fans, the Royals are going to win back to back WS titles. We're seeing a Royals dynasty in the making. If not for Bumgarner, the Royals will be looking to 3 peat.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Royals can return to the back of the bus. No one will believe they can do it again until after they do it again, and even then, no one will believe they can do it again. Back of the bus KC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

PLAYOFF PREDICTIONS

AL East: Blue Jays

AL Central: Twins (I don't know, I have this odd hunch.)

AL West: Rangers

WC #1 : Red Sox

WC #2 : Royals



NL East: Mets

NL Central: Cubs

NL West: Diamondbacks

WC #1 : Giants

WC #2 : Cardinals


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

AL East - 
1. Boston Red Sox - If the offensive output carries over from last year and Porcello, Kelly and Rodriquez pitch consistently all year instead of in spurts the Sox should be a force to be reckoned with. Oh and David Price
2. Toronto Blue Jays - Offence will once again be enough to carry a mediocre pitching staff to a playoff birth
3. New York Yankess - Who needs a starting staff when you have Betances, Miller and Chapman.
4. Tampa Bay Rays 
5. Baltimore Orioles 

AL Central 
1. Kansas City Royals
2. Minnesota Twins
3. Detroit Tiger
4. Chicago White Sox
5. Cleveland Indians

AL West 
1. Houston Astros 
2. LA Angles 
3. Texas Rangers
4. Seattle Mariners 
5. Oakland Athletics 

NL East 
1. New York Mets
2. Washington Nationals 
3. Miami Marlins 
4. Philadelphia Phillies 
5. Atlanta Braves

NL Central
1. St Louis Cardinals
2. Chicago Cubs
3. Pittsburgh Pirates
4. Cincinnati Reds
5. Milwaukee Brewers

NL West 
1. LA Dodgers
2. Arizona Diamondbacks
3. San Francisco Giants
4. Colorado Rockies - Their offence is so sick.. Maybe this year the young pitching staff will bring more to the table.
5. San Diego Padres


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

The only thing I know about Ken Griffey is that he had a grotesquely swollen jaw.


Carry on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah and it's possible they'll use Betances for the 6th as well. He pitched a ton of innings two years ago and he went 2 innings often enough.

@Brye: Hello. Are you gonna be in the fantasy baseball league again this year?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Oh yeah and it's possible they'll use Betances for the 6th as well. He pitched a ton of innings two years ago and he went 2 innings often enough.
> 
> @Brye: Hello. Are you gonna be in the fantasy baseball league again this year?


Hey 

Shit, yeah, absolutely. Has the email already been sent out?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey
> 
> Shit, yeah, absolutely. Has the email already been sent out?


The league was activated a few days ago. Not sure when the draft will be.

Check in to this thread as much as you can.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...lb-keeper-league-2016-sup-wit-da-closers.html


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I've always been fond of the Yankees, but I certainly get the disdain for them. There are some heavy question marks in that rotation but I think their 1-2 of Tanaka and Severino is as nasty as they come. NY has a kid by the name of Kaprielan in the minors who, by all accounts, has a floor of being a number three starter. Lots of health question marks with Tanaka and Pineda, I'll give you that.

Jacoby/Gardner is as good as it gets for a lead off-second hitter combination, imo. Bullpen should be pure MRMR filth.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

El Conquistador said:


> I've always been fond of the Yankees, but I certainly get the disdain for them. There are some heavy question marks in that rotation but I think their 1-2 of Tanaka and Severino is as nasty as they come. NY has a kid by the name of Kaprielan in the minors who, by all accounts, has a floor of being a number three starter. Lots of health question marks with Tanaka and Pineda, I'll give you that.
> 
> Jacoby/Gardner is as good as it gets for a lead off-second hitter combination, imo. Bullpen should be pure MRMR filth.


I get that end of the bullpen is lethal but they are relying on very very brittle hitters to drive in runs, all year older and a questionable rotation to make sure they maximize that filthy back end as much as possible. I just don't see how they are better than the Red Sox which improved the Bullpen and Rotation and should have bounce back years from half their line up and another year better for Mookie and Xander. Plus injured guys back. idk. I expect the Red Sox (and Jays) to finish ahead of them.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

> Pirates GM Neal Huntington explained to Sawchik earlier this week that the team’s constant pursuit is to improve its lineup’s on-base percentage.“We’d rather have a lineup of eight guys that get on base (opposed to) eight guys that get on base rarely but 30 times a year drive a ball into the seats,” said Huntington. “It’s a philosophy we have.” The Bucs unquestionably lost some power with the departures of Pedro Alvarez and Neil Walker, who look to be replaced by newcomer John Jaso and an in-house option in Josh Harrison, respectively. Harrison’s .338 OBP over the past two seasons matches the career mark of Walker, whereas Jaso’s career .361 OBP dwarfs Alvarez’s .309 mark.


Damn Neal, shots fired at Pedro. His philosophy is only going to work if the pitching does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Indeed, Pedro Alvarez's OBP was a black hole.

On the whole debate about the Yankees, as I said to (Hello) @JM on his wall, I tend to agree with him. I mean, *MrMr*'s right: the Yankees' bullpen is going to be lights out this season unless it inexplicably isn't. The question becomes, how many runs can that lineup score? How good is their rotation? If the Yankees can be as lucky as they were for much of 2015 with their pythag and run differential, this upgrading of their bullpen could be enormous, as it should gift them with many 1-run game wins. I'd rather have a stellar bullpen than not, though, so it's important. It just becomes a matter of whether or not they can escape being the inverted incarnation of last year's Oakland A's team, which was a thoroughly average, .500ish team burdened by an almost preposterously horrendous bullpen. :lol

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV @TKOK 

Rest in Peace to GIANTS legendary third baseman/manager Jim Davenport, who died of heart failure last night in Redwood City down on the peninsula of the Bay Area at the age of 82. 

As this article states... http://www.sfgate.com/giants/article/Original-SF-Giant-Jim-Davenport-dies-6842357.php
...



> On a team full of larger-than-life players, many bound for the Hall of Fame, Jim Davenport was a diminutive third baseman nicknamed “Peanut.” With Willie Mays, Willie McCovey, Orlando Cepeda, Juan Marichal and Gaylord Perry as teammates, Mr. Davenport hardly stood out.
> 
> The story was much different inside the clubhouse. Mr. Davenport, who died of heart failure in Redwood City on Thursday night at 82, was a beloved and important part of the team from the time he debuted in 1958, the year the Giants moved to San Francisco.
> 
> ...


My dad saw Davenport play a fine third base for the GIANTS in their early years as the San Francisco Giants. Davenport played in the classic 1962, seven-game World Series against the New York Yankees, after chasing the LA Dodgers for the NL Pennant down the stretch. 


Also, ex-Oakland A and Detroit Tiger and LA/Anaheim/California Angel Tony Phillips passed away in the last 24 hours, too, at the age of 56. He was on the '89 A's who swept the GIANTS in the "Earthquake Series." Tough day for Bay Area baseball fans, but at least Spring Training is upon us! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 ence :bum


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Spring Training started. 

:BELTRE


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

@THANOS


Tuesday we open Spring Training vs the Phillies. Just over a month away from the season start, how you feeling about it? Personally, I still think our bullpen is going to be our weakness this season. Considering the deal he got, I'm expecting big things from Happ. Stroman will hopefully develop into our ace this season. But beyond him and Estrada, I'm waiting to see how the rest will perform. Dickey is old now, but he eats up innings and is lights out when guys can't figure out the Knuckleball. Cecil is back and healthy, thank god. No Liam Hendriks, though.

Offense still looks solid. I'm still perplexed why we got rid of Ben Revere. Is Saunders really that much more useful? I know you want Pompey in the line up, but I'm hoping he doesn't tank at the start like last year.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> @THANOS
> 
> 
> Tuesday we open Spring Training vs the Phillies. Just over a month away from the season start, how you feeling about it? Personally, I still think our bullpen is going to be our weakness this season. Considering the deal he got, I'm expecting big things from Happ. Stroman will hopefully develop into our ace this season. But beyond him and Estrada, I'm waiting to see how the rest will perform. Dickey is old now, but he eats up innings and is lights out when guys can't figure out the Knuckleball. Cecil is back and healthy, thank god. No Liam Hendriks, though.
> ...


Oh man, I'm getting super excited! This has felt like the shortest off-season ever for baseball with all the talk and news we've been getting.

I actually think our BP will be quietly very good. Drew Storen is VERY good and could easily step in as our closer with Osuna working multiple innings like Betances last year. Cecil-Osuna-Storen is still a top 5 back-end of the BP in the league imo. 

I like the idea of Brad Penny and Gavin Floyd converting into relievers as well, since I expect their velocity and performance to play well in the BP like it did with Blanton. I'm looking forward to it. Losing Hendriks does suck though.

I like the depth for the rotation a lot as well. I expect Stro, Happ, Estrada, and Chavez to pitch well, and Floyd, Hutch, Sanch, and Carmona battling with Chavez for the 5th spot sounds great to me.

I expect our offense to be much better than what they were last year as well, which is really crazy. Now we have a re-invigorated and comfortable Tulo ready to return to form for an entire year, and fielding on real dirt instead of turf (to hopefully mitigate injury concerns). Donaldson will be hungry to continue his dominance, Travis will build on his rookie season, Pillar has put in a lot of work with the bat this off-season and could surprise, and you know Bautista and Edwin will be looking to kill it in their walk years.










Martin won't be catching Dickey either so his offense should be much more consistent as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good news for the Ellsburys and Tulos of the world.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/dodge...dodgers-mets-rules-slides-20160225-story.html


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They should have went a step further and banned all Ulteys*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

AL East:
1. Red Sox
2. Blue Jays
3. Yankees
4. Orioles
5. Rays

I think the Red Sox have the most balanced team in the division although the Blue Jays aren't far behind. Red Sox will have a much improved rotation with the addition of Price and the growth of Rodriguez. Kimbrel is a huge get. Boegarts and Betts with another year of development will increase their offensive output. Blue Jays will probably have an even BETTER lineup than last year which is crazy but I don't think they have the pitching depth to outright win the division. Yankees probably have the best pitching in the division but their lineup and defense doesn't impress me. 

AL Central:
1. Royals
2. Tigers
3. Indians
4. Twins
5. White Sox

Royals didn't lose much so I expect a repeat here. Tigers and Indians will essentially tie for second. White Sox might be better than what I'm giving them credit for as they do have a good pitching staff, but their lineup has a decent amount of holes and I expect their defense to be horrible.

AL West:
1. Astros
2. Rangers
3. Mariners
4. Angels
5. A's

The Astros are well-rounded (I have them going to the World Series). Solid lineup with a star player and a deep rotation with the Cy Young winner. Best team in the American League. I don't think the Mariners and Rangers are that far apart for second. Mariners lineup will be massively improved while the Rangers will add Darvish back in May. It will be close and I think they will be battling for the second wild-card spot.

Wildcard: Rangers over Blue Jays
ALDS: Astros over Royals, Red Sox over Rangers
ALCS: Astros over Red Sox
MVP: Carlos Correa
CY Young: David Price
Rookie of the Year: Joey Gallo


NL East:
1. Mets
2. Nationals
3. Marlins
4. Braves
5. Phillies

Mets are more balanced in all facets in comparison to the other teams in the division. Cespedes, a healthy D'Arnaud, a full year of Conforto. Their lineup will be solid and coincide with a marvelous rotation. Marlins may make a run at second because their lineup might actually be better than the Nationals'. I think they are still at least a year away from a playoff spot though.

NL Central:
1. Cubs
2. Cardinals
3. Pirates
4. Reds
5. Brewers

I hate the Cubs. They are just better than the Cardinals. That is all. They are good. Adding Heyward will greatly help the defense while Lackey is a solid addition to the rotation.

NL West:
1. Giants
2. Dodgers
3. Diamondbacks
4. Padres
5. Rockies

It's an even year and this Giants team reminds me of the Royals in a lot of ways. Great defense, and a high contact offense. Having Bumgarner doesn't hurt either. 

Wildcard: Dodgers over Cardinals
NLDS: Cubs over Dodgers, Giants over Mets
NLCS: Cubs over Giants
MVP: Anthony Rizzo
CY Young: Madison Bumgarner
Rookie of the Year: Corey Seager

World Series: Cubs over Astros in 6.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marlins might have the best defense in the NL, and lowering the walls means they pull back some homers


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

> AL Central:
> 1. Royals
> 2. Tigers
> 3. Indians
> ...



:what


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABAS said:


> :what


He covers that in his post


TomahawkJock said:


> White Sox might be better than what I'm giving them credit for as they do have a good pitching staff, but their lineup has a decent amount of holes and I expect their defense to be horrible.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MRMR you can't expect sidewinder to read the post that he's quoting, cmon now. 

White Sox gonna stay in their 75-80 win bracket, though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pirates had over 90 wins in two out of the last three years. They aren't going anywhere. Cole had a great year and he's only 25. Even though he's pissed off about being underpaid, I imagine that's just going to make him pitch better since we're never going to be able to afford him when the time comes. They might have lost some power but Alvarez is addition by subtraction, and Josh Harrison will hopefully post similar numbers to Neil Walker. 

Cubs have already been handed the division by everyone because they made a few stupid signings in the off season, but the road to first place in the NL Central isn't going to be a walk in the park. Any of the Pirates/Cards/Cubs could take it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I got the Pirates finishing 2nd to Cubs. It could go either way. I don't think the Cards on the level of CHI or PIT.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I got the Pirates finishing 2nd to Cubs. It could go either way. I don't think the Cards on the level of CHI or PIT.


The only reason I have the Cardinals a little higher is because of the pitching staff plus probably my own bias. For the first time in years, I'm worried about St. Louis though. I won't be surprised at all if we finish 3rd in the division and miss the playoffs. Our lineup is very meh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers signed Ian Desmond. They lose the 19th pick in the draft. Hope his bat can be better. He'll be playing LF too. Not overjoyed about this, but he'll be better than Josh Hamilton, who is always hurt.

I imagine he could DH as well if Mitch struggles.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Goodness gracious did Ian Desmond make the career mistake of his life when he turned down that 7-year, $107-million extension offer from the Nationals a couple of offseasons ago. 

Rangers lose the pick but it's the cost of doing business, and only $8M guaranteed for Desmond for just one year. Extremely team-friendly, even with all of the incentives. 

Desmond's bat should play at Arlington, but the idea of moving him to LF gives me pause. He was never even a good defensive shortstop, really, haha, particularly in the past few years; he could easily be Hanley Ramirez 2.0 out there this season.

I like him as DH, however. Good signing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well they had Napoli out there toward the end of last year:lol

Desmond won't be good in LF, but he might not be a disaster. He's got DeShields to help him in left center so there's that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

True. :lol

He'll probably be serviceable. It sounds like he's actually excited about moving. 

As long as he mashes it should be swell. He should also have a cinder block-sized chip on his shoulder all year. Hope that helps, haha.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

I got the Jays out East, Rangers out West, Royals in the Central, and the Twins winning the Wild card in the AL

With the Jays coming out on top



NL Mets out East, Dodgers out West, Cubs in the Central, and the Pirates winning the wild card in the NL

With the Mets winning it

World Series Jays over Mets


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> True. :lol
> 
> He'll probably be serviceable. It sounds like he's actually excited about moving.
> 
> As long as he mashes it should be swell. He should also have a cinder block-sized chip on his shoulder all year. Hope that helps, haha.


Right if he can just hit .250 with ~20 HR he's worth being not so good in LF. But he might be ok. LF is easier than SS of course.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, and if he simply flops as a defender out there it should not be too difficult to carry him as the DH.

Will be a fun subplot to watch unfold. :mark:

ence has a sore Achilles tendon. Please be okay, MVPence. He's going to be sitting out all activities for a week as a precaution.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mookie still displaying that power that he unleashed last season. Lets hope that saves some of that up for the regular season. The Sox desperately need some pop out of the outfield this season.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704740565691183104
Just nasty! :banderas

@KO Bossy, @JM, @Champ, etc


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Reds stink. Might lose 110 games this time. 

There. That's my spring training report :lel :jose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chapman suspended for 30 games.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just booked a trip to Toronto in July. Getting two Jays games in.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox first spring training game is tomorrow. :mark:


Also, is the MLB.TV package worth it? Should I get it?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Chapman suspended for 30 games.


Not sure how there isn't outrage he was suspended for something that there wasn't enough evidence for to convict him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABAS said:


> White Sox first spring training game is tomorrow. :mark:
> 
> 
> Also, is the MLB.TV package worth it? Should I get it?


It blacks out local games, but yeah if you want to watch a million games in HD, it's worth it. It's not without its flaws though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> It blacks out local games, but yeah if you want to watch a million games in HD, it's worth it. It's not without its flaws though.




What are the flaws?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sometimes the service goes out or is erratic, making viewing difficult to impossible. This doesn't happen often but obviously can be annoying.

Another perk is that you can enter players from your fantasy team and it notifies you when they are at bat or pitching.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I see Cam Bedrosian is picking up were he left off. That piece of shit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And there goes Capps elbow, see you next season Carter


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mallex Smith has looked good so far for the Braves but I still hope he starts the season in the minor leagues.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Blue Jays 4-0 in Spring Training :hb

In all seriousness though, this is probably the strongest I've seen the Blue Jays at any point in time. We all know the roster is filled with offensive dynamos, but their field work has come a long way now too and I think as worried as I was about the bullpen in the offseason, we should be good with Stroman, Estrada, Dickey, and Sanchez. I'm really hoping this is Stroman's breakout year, and I can definitely see him as a candidate for the AL Cy Young. In terms of closers, in retrospect, I think Storen was a pretty good pickup, and we always have Osuna as well. 

Also, I was extremely impressed with 20-year old Conner Greene against the Phillies today in the 7th inning. 3K's and one walk. He might be someone to look out for. 

Suffice it to say, I'm really excited for upcoming season.* WE MAY NEVER LOSE AGAIN*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ray said:


> Blue Jays 4-0 in Spring Training :hb
> 
> In all seriousness though, this is probably the strongest I've seen the Blue Jays at any point in time. We all know the roster is filled with offensive dynamos, but their field work has come a long way now too and I think as worried as I was about the bullpen in the offseason, we should be good with Stroman, Estrada, Dickey, and Sanchez. I'm really hoping this is Stroman's breakout year, and I can definitely see him as a candidate for the AL Cy Young. In terms of closers, in retrospect, I think Storen was a pretty good pickup, and we always have Osuna as well.
> 
> ...


Dude I know :mark:!! Greene was hitting 98mph today as well, which is super exciting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ray said:


> Blue Jays 4-0 in Spring Training :hb
> 
> In all seriousness though, this is probably the strongest I've seen the Blue Jays at any point in time. We all know the roster is filled with offensive dynamos, but their field work has come a long way now too and I think as worried as I was about the bullpen in the offseason, we should be good with Stroman, Estrada, Dickey, and Sanchez. I'm really hoping this is Stroman's breakout year, and I can definitely see him as a candidate for the AL Cy Young. In terms of closers, in retrospect, I think Storen was a pretty good pickup, and we always have Osuna as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the jinx right before I attended the game today man.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Predictions: (AL is wide open this year so I did my best)

NL East:

Nationals: 90 wins
Mets: 88 wins (WC)
Marlins: 72 wins
Braves: 68 wins

NL Central:

Cubs: 95 wins
Pirates: 88 wins 
Cards: 83 wins
Brewers: 74 wins
Reds: 60 wins

NL West:

Dodgers: 92 wins
Giants: 89 wins (WC)
DBacks: 82 wins
Padres: 73 wins

AL West:

Rangers: 90 wins
Astros: 88 wins (WC)
Seattle: 85 wins
Angels: 81 wins 
Athletics: 70 wins

AL Central:

White Sox: 87 wins
Royals: 87 wins (WC)
Tigers: 84 wins
Cleveland: 80 wins
Twins: 77 wins 

AL East

Blue Jays: 91 wins
Yankees: 84 wins
Red Sox: 84 wins
Orioles: 80 wins
Rays: 76 wins 


AL Cy Young: Chris Sale
AL MVP: Carlos Correa

NL Cy Young: Gerrit Cole
NL MVP: Bryce Harper


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JM said:


> Thanks for the jinx right before I attended the game today man.


Blue Jays lost one game?

FIRE SHAPIRO


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> Thanks for the jinx right before I attended the game today man.


How did Stro look? I read 4 k's in 3 innings with the lone hit coming on a Rasmus bomb. How was his movement and velocity though? Were all the strikeouts swinging?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THANOS said:


> How did Stro look? I read 4 k's in 3 innings with the lone hit coming on a Rasmus bomb. How was his movement and velocity though? Were all the strikeouts swinging?


A couple of each I think. His last pitch he got Altuve swinging on some high heat which doesn't happen very often. Everything looked good. He challenged Rasmus and he connected , I have no problem going right after Colby.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> A couple of each I think. His last pitch he got Altuve swinging on some high heat which doesn't happen very often. Everything looked good. He challenged Rasmus and he connected , I have no problem going right after Colby.


Interesting! That must mean he's using the 4-seamer more again, since it was a big K pitch for him in the minors. Did you get any read on the velocity?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox signed Austin Jackson...I like it.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Predictions:

San Francisco Giants: 2 wins
Detroit Tigers: 194 wins



ABAS said:


> White Sox signed Austin Jackson...I like it.


I said the same thing when the Tigers got him from the Yankees :ugh2

Also, I've had the MLB package for couple years now and if you're a big enough baseball/fanasty baseball fan it is absolutely worth it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Prediction time? Stanton bashes 63, 157 games played.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> Prediction time? Stanton bashes 63, 157 games played.


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fences coming in not meaning so much as the fences being lowered


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Jhonny Peralta out 2-3 months. Our lineup keeps getting lackluster and more lackluster.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Blair pitched well for the Braves today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Prediction time? Stanton bashes 63, 157 games played.


boldest prediction here is 157 games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THANOS said:


> Interesting! That must mean he's using the 4-seamer more again, since it was a big K pitch for him in the minors. Did you get any read on the velocity?


They didn't have a radar display but they sounded fast hitting the glove.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> They didn't have a radar display but they sounded fast hitting the glove.


Thanks man. Can you believe how Sanchez is doing so far?

This is a guy who, last season, sported a 5.7 K/9 and 5.3 BB/9 as a starter; yet so far this spring he's got 6 K's and 0 BB's in his 5 IP. He's using 4 different pitches as well. It's quite nice to see.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THANOS said:


> Thanks man. Can you believe how Sanchez is doing so far?
> 
> This is a guy who, last season, sported a 5.7 K/9 and 5.3 BB/9 as a starter; yet so far this spring he's got 6 K's and 0 BB's in his 5 IP. He's using 4 different pitches as well. It's quite nice to see.


Ya it's awesome. Lack of pitches selection and control really hurt him last year so hopefully he can get 3 or 4 pitches working for him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> And there goes Capps elbow, see you next season Carter


TJ confirmed


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Michael Saunders keeps hitting those homers fam. MVP confirmed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Braves should be good by 2019.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

@THANOS, what have you thought about Urena so far? Defense looks solid to good at SS. From what I've read he hits OK but needs to work on his eye at the plate. 

Could work himself into a decent trade chip this year or possibly our SS of the future.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> @THANOS, what have you thought about Urena so far? Defense looks solid to good at SS. From what I've read he hits OK but needs to work on his eye at the plate.
> 
> Could work himself into a decent trade chip this year or possibly our SS of the future.


He's had a good showing so far this spring, and his defense is not bad, his biggest calling card is his emerging power and great bat speed.

That said, I'm not a huge fan of his approach at the plate. I think he strikes out way too much to become a solid major leaguer, and that OBP is far from desirable.

Ideally, I, like you, would hope for another high HR season with decent peripherals and defense, and trade him with his value high. That said I'm not sure I see Shapiro/Atkins trading prospects for awhile, until the system is built back up again.

I'm willing to be patient with Urena though, so hopefully he continues his strides and turns around his approach a bit!

What do you think Conner Greene? I'm hoping we get a look at Sean Reid-Foley soon!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THANOS said:


> He's had a good showing this far this spring, and his defense is not bad, his biggest calling card is his emerging power and great bat speed.
> 
> That said, I'm not a huge fan of his approach at the plate. I think he strikes out way too much to become a solid major leaguer, and that OBP is far from desirable.
> 
> ...


He's only just turned 20 so he could still improve his approach at the minor league level. I would say he's still 2 years away at least.

Greene looked amazing in his outing. The Ks should continue to rise as he improves his fastball command. Hopefully he's MLB ready in a couple years when Dickey retires and Estrada is coming up for FA.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Just hearing bout this now, but apparently Michael Kopech, one of the Red Sox best pitching prospects, fractured his hand fighting a teammate:
deadspin.com/red-sox-prospect-fractured-hand-in-fight-with-roommate-1763584555

Just was coming off of a 50 game suspension too. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Remember that Josh Donaldson trade?

I'm glad he's not doing this to the Rangers anymore. Let him do this shit to the Sox and Yanks thanks Billy Beane.











Yes he caught that. Yes that was an out. Yes that was ridiculous.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What the Marlins are gonna do to the Nats this year:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Sayonara LaRoche. You won't be missed. We appreciate the 13 million we are able to recoup.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

White Sox are a dumpster fire, the players sided with Laroche and almost mutinied.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LaRoche gone. Go be a family man outside of your job you loser. Get out ut Name any other job that allows you to bring your kid to work EVERY DAY. Pansy can't stay away from his kid to do his job :ti Take your terrible baseball skills and your son out of here ut


White Sox should sign Justin Morneou (Spelling) now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Name any other job where they play baseball for a living.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What a weird situation.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I found it pretty bizarre too. 

I heard LaRoche retired. then later I heard why. I didn't think it was possible that could be the real reason.

But it looks like it is. 

Ok then.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Name any other job where they play baseball for a living.




You don't hear of NFL players having their kids in the locker room every day, you don't hear of hockey players having their kids in the locker room every day, you don't hear of NBA players having their kids in the locker room every day.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ABAS said:


> You don't hear of NFL players having their kids in the locker room every day, you don't hear of hockey players having their kids in the locker room every day, you don't hear of NBA players having their kids in the locker room every day.


Why would you? 

You're only hearing about it now because of this issue.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:14989625


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ABAS said:


> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:14989625


Of course no kid needs to be. No one is questioning that. Let's not pretend that it doesn't happen because you haven't heard about it tho.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JM said:


> Of course no kid needs to be. No one is questioning that. Let's not pretend that it doesn't happen because you haven't heard about it tho.



I can understand if the kid is the bat boy, but if there are all these kids just going to the locker room every day, where the hell do they stay during the game and who is watching them?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

My post was more my amusement that you seemed so bent out of shape about this than any real point @ABAS.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The greater point in all this is LOLSOX. What a shitshow of a team/franchise. Disband them and send them to Montreal imo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is probably the most publicity the White Sox have gotten since the World Series lol. Kinda hope the players boycott in an attempt to get Kenny removed from the organization. Not so much for the Laroche situation, but more so because he's a bad GM who's been living off the '05 World Series for too long imo. Team needs a front office shift almost as bad as the Bulls.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The LaRoche bros were the worst thing to happen to Pittsburgh since the decline of the steel industry. But this is still really weird. LaRoche is a weird dude though, he's on all kinds of ADD/anti depressant drugs and shit, or at least he used to be. I always thought it was why he was so hot and cold as a hitter. Guy could hit like a top 10 slugging first baseman when all things were right, but when they weren't he was so bad.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> *Is Marcus Stroman Baseball's Next Big Thing?*
> 
> Toronto Blue Jays starting pitcher *Marcus Stroman* has always had doubters due to his small frame (5'9" and 185 pounds), but the diminutive ace in the making has never let that slow him down. Stroman has stuck to his trademarked motto "Height Doesn't Measure Heart" and has proved the doubters wrong so far in his short career (no pun intended).
> 
> ...


Fantastic article on Stro, and really outs into perspective the potential he has.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stro doesn't even 9+ K/9. His BB/9 is pretty solid though. GB% is pretty sweet too.

When he at least 9+ K/9's I'll start to care.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Stro doesn't even 9+ K/9. His BB/9 is pretty solid though. GB% is pretty sweet too.
> 
> When he at least 9+ K/9's I'll start to care.


I think the new regime will get him back to doing what he did in the minors. Anthopoulos's philosophy was about pitching to contact. Shapiro/Atkins seem to be all about pitchers controlling their own destiny and, thus, becoming peripherally sound. Just look at what they did to Carrasco, Kluber and Salazar. Given Sanchez's great K rates this spring, I think their development plans are already taking shape.

I would not be surprised if Stro had a K rate above 9 K/9 this year at all, mainly because he's done it, and then some, in his entire minors career (11 k/9 :banderas)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Who?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABAS said:


> Who?


How do you not know who Marcus Stroman is? You're not a filthy casual.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> How do you not know who Marcus Stroman is? You're not a filthy casual.




I know who he is, it was a joke. Calm down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABAS said:


> I know who he is, it was a joke. Calm down.


Calmer than you are dude.
@THANOS: He's got the K filth in him. I'm a believer looking at those juicy minors STATS. It's possible him pitching to contact early on will serve him well going forward. There is definitely an art to pitching to contact. It's a needed skill.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Calmer than you are dude.
> 
> @THANOS: He's got the K filth in him. I'm a believer looking at those juicy minors STATS. It's possible him pitching to contact early on will serve him well going forward. *There is definitely an art to pitching to contact. It's a needed skill.*


That's definitely true, and a good point. Pitchers like Buerhle, Maddux, Glavine, and Halladay made careers out of contact management. I would just like to see him use that 95-97 4-SM'r again, because it was a great K pitch for him in the minors and made it easier to respect his other pitches.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

@JM, @Champ, @KO Bossy, @MrMister, @DesolationRow

Here's an interesting upside sign that Shapiro/Atkins made, who went way below the radar.



> Last month the Toronto Blue Jays addressed their pitching need at the minor league level by signing seven arms to deals. While names like Brad Penny, Wade LeBlanc, and Pat McCoy highlighted these signings. There’s another intriguing guy in this group in right-handed pitcher *Gabe Noyalis*.
> 
> What makes the Noyalis signing unique is the fact that he hasn’t played organized baseball since 2012 when he was a student athlete at division 3 Misericordia University. Spending the majority of his time since then as a Sales Associate and finishing his Bachelor Degree in History and Government. It appeared that Noyalis was done with baseball.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Fuck. Not this conversation again...

I'm unsubscribing to this thread.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fucking insufferable Jays fans :deandre, they ain't done nothing in 25 years


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

El Conquistador said:


> Fuck. Not this conversation again...
> 
> I'm unsubscribing to this thread.


98	Marcus Stroman, Tor SP	Sweet Prince Bryce Harper


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> Fuck. Not this conversation again...
> 
> I'm unsubscribing to this thread.


marcusstromanasasuperhero.jpg


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

As a pitcher my self I'm loving Yosvani Torres pitching motion. Nice and fluid, despite the slightly early separation of his hands, with a smooth follow through.. Almost like its slow motion.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Opening day is almost here :mark: Big Red Machine :mark: Reds :mark:

We're gonna need quite a few no hitters Bailey









Gonna leave plenty stranded btw... Even if we get on base... :side:

REDS :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

A-Rod really is MLB's Kobe


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Nah. Kobe won and played with a team when he had it. A-Rod is one of the most me-first asswipes in sports history. All he ever wanted to do was get paid.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's only sticking around to pad his stats too. He's likely going to surpass Ruth in HR, and he has an outside shot at surpassing Ruth's RBI total.

He really did have a great season last year for his age, so he probably shouldn't quit. Of course he's using next level PEDs now but yeah.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah which further speaks to how egotistical the guy is. He has zero shot at ever being called the HR champ regardless of what he does. Probably won't see the HOF either.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

A-Rod is first ballot HoF for me, PED's is a nonissue, all that matters is stats.

The HoF badly needs a committee to consider players from 1990-2010 credentials irregardless of PED's, they belong.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, it should be noted that Babe Ruth would've used all the same shit A-Rod did. The writers deify these good old days players, which is ridiculous. PEDs in some form have probably always existed. Now maybe Ted Williams, or Mays, or even Hammerin Hank never took them, but I bet most players did.

Dock Ellis was on record saying drugs were widespread in his day. I don't think that was the start of if either.

A-Rod and Bonds are about as obvious HoFers as can exist. It's fake righteousness that keeps them out.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I have no issue with it as long as they're not being hypocritical. If you're going to keep Bonds out, keep ARod out too. If you're going to let one (or both of them) in, then you better let a shit load of other people in too.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> A-Rod is first ballot HoF for me, PED's is a nonissue, all that matters is stats.
> 
> The HoF badly needs a committee to consider players from 1990-2010 credentials irregardless of PED's, they belong.





MrMister said:


> Yeah, it should be noted that Babe Ruth would've used all the same shit A-Rod did. The writers deify these good old days players, which is ridiculous. PEDs in some form have probably always existed. Now maybe Ted Williams, or Mays, or even Hammerin Hank never took them, but I bet most players did.
> 
> Dock Ellis was on record saying drugs were widespread in his day. I don't think that was the start of if either.
> 
> A-Rod and Bonds are about as obvious HoFers as can exist. It's fake righteousness that keeps them out.


:clap :clap :clap

Yes indeed, gentlemen.

Willie Mays _should_ be deified... :side: ...but, yes, his generation of players used "greenies" as they were commonly called. Doesn't take anything away from any of their accomplishments. 

BONDS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin
@CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @THE SHIV @TKOK


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not sure how he did it, but Aaron Sanchez seems to have magically put it all together over the off-season. I know it's a super small sample size, but he's went from 5 K/9 and 5 BB/9, as a starter, to this:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just reported today that Stroman is gonna be the Blue Jays' opening day starter

In other news, water is wet and the Pope is catholic.

Also, Sanchez did phenomenal today. 6.1 solid innings. I really hope the plan is for him as the 5th man in our rotation instead of Floyd.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A-Rod says he might not be retiring after 2017. 

So he wants the HR record.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He just want to see if any other AL team will give him 20 million for another year or two while he breaks records. 

He did the same shit when he opted out of his first NY contract to try and get paid more by someone else but no one wanted him for big money.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't wait until we draft Corey Ray so we can use him as trade bait.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Marcus Stroman's stuff is sickening.

Pretty sure he is some sort of deity.

Thank you for sharing that article about him, @THANOS! 

This post is not simply about attempting to draw the 1,000th "like" of this thread. :side:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Marcus Stroman's stuff is sickening.
> 
> Pretty sure he is some sort of deity.
> 
> ...


:saul

His stuff truly is quite good though, I'm just waiting for that amazing 11 K/9 rate from MiLB to transfer to MLB competition for him. Have you kept track of Aaron Sanchez at all this spring? I think working out with Stro the entire off-season has made him a completely different pitcher.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I have always liked Aaron Sanchez, @THANOS. I consistently believed that he could transform himself from the contact pitcher into a far more devastating weapon for the Blue Jays, and it would appear that he is, under the new tutelage, doing precisely that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> I have always liked Aaron Sanchez, @THANOS. I consistently believed that he could transform himself from the contact pitcher into a far more devastating weapon for the Blue Jays, and it would appear that he is, under the new tutelage, doing precisely that.


 It's quite nice to see my friend! If he can be anywhere close to as good as Thor in NY, I'll be very pleased.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Who will be the first person to get caught taking roids this year? Some random jobber in the minors or a big name person?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't take a bigger L than that dumbass from the NYM who is now banned for life :mj4


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

☆Shala☆;58406193 said:


> Can't take a bigger L than that dumbass from the NYM who is now banned for life :mj4





Didn't he say every time he unknowingly took them? :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnd the answer to my own question is.....drum-roll please...............Some scrub in the White Sox minor league system....hit with an 80 game suspension :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Minor leagues stats don't count so PED suspensions don't matter either.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

standing predictions

AL East 1. Toronto 2. New York 3. Boston 4. Tampa 5. Baltimore
AL Central 1. Kansas City 2. Chicago (WC) 3. Minnesota 4. Detroit 5. Cleveland
AL West 1. Houston 2. Texas (WC) 3. Los Angeles 4. Seattle 5. Oakland
NL East 1. NY Mets 2. Washington (WC) 3. Miami 4. Atlanta 5. Philadelphia
NL Central 1. Chicago 2. St. Louis (WC) 3. Pittsburgh 4. Cincinnati 5. Milwaukee
NL West 1. San Francisco 2. Los Angeles 3. Arizona 4. San Diego 5. Colorado

I'll say Toronto and Houston in the ALCS, NY Mets and San Francisco in the NLCS
Toronto and NY Mets in the World Series with Toronto lifting the trophy this year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Same with the ALCS. But NLCS, I have Chicago Cubs and San Francisco.

Anyone but the Cardinals at the end of the day though...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Atlanta signed Drew Stubbs.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Minor leagues stats don't count so PED suspensions don't matter either.





They do if the player ever wants to get called up...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so pumped up for Monday.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Little more than 24 hours!!!

But the Tigers don't play till Tuesday :mj2

Predictions:

AL East
1. Tampa Bay
2. Toronto
3. Boston
4. New York
5. Baltimore

Central
1. Detroit (homersota obvs.)
2. Cleveland
3. Kansas City
4. Chicago
5. Minnesota

West
1. Houston
2. Texas
3. Seattle
4. Oakland
5. Los Angeles

NL East
1. Washington
2. New York
3. Miami
4. Philadelphia
5. Atlanta

NL Central
1. Chicago
2. St. Louis
3. Pittsburgh
4. Milwaukee 
5. Cincinnati

NL West
1. Los Angeles
2. San Francisco
3. Arizona
4. Colorado
5. San Diego

Toronto over Cleveland, Mets over Cardinals in WC
Houston over Tampa, Detroit over Toronto, Cubs over Nats, Dodgers over Mets in DS
Houston over Detroit, Cubs over Dodgers
Cubs over Astros

Inb4 Cubs collapse to a 75 win season.

MVPs: Correa AL / Harper NL
Cy Young: Archer AL / Kershaw NL (Gerrit Cole non-Kershaw division)
ROY: fuck of I know who's still eligible Buxton AL / Trea Turner NL


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox finishing 4th. :ha


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You're right, Minnesota will probably finish there instead.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Braves have paid the highest paid players on the team to go away.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

PP, I think you have a mistake, you have the Nationals winning something


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Opening Day!


----------

